# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Жизнь есть сон

## Acros_the_stars

*"Осознанность"
*

Начнем-с:

*
Предисловие*

*Одна из самых важных вещей, которые нужно понять о человеке, состоит в том, что человек спит*. Он не просыпается, даже когда думает, что проснулся. Его пробуждение очень хрупко; его пробуждение так крошечно, что его вообще не стоит принимать во внимание. Его бодрствование — только красивое, но совершенно пустое название.
Ты спишь ночью, ты спишь днем — с рождения до смерти ты продолжаешь переходить от одного образца сна к другому, но никогда на самом деле не просыпаешься. Не дурачь себя тем, что просыпаешься, просто открыв глаза. Пока не открылись внутренние глаза — пока ты не стал полным света, пока не научился видеть самого себя, видеть, кто ты такой, — не думай, что бодрствуешь. Это величайшая из иллюзий, в которых живет человек. И если ты предполагаешь, что уже проснулся, не может быть и речи о том, чтобы приложить усилия и действительному пробуждению.
Вот первое, что должно глубоко просочиться в ваши сердца, — вы спите, крепко спите. День за днем вы спите и видите сны. Иногда сны снятся с открытыми глазами, иногда — с закрытыми, но вам снятся сны — ты есть сон.Ты еще не реальность.

Конечно,во сне, что бы ты ни делал, это бессмысленно. Что бы ты ни думал, это бесполезно, что бы ты ни проецировал, это остается частью твоего сна и никогда не позволяет тебе увидеть то, что есть. Поэтому все будды настаивали только на одном: проснись! Сознательно, многие века... все их учение может содержаться в одной единственной фразе: будь пробужден ным . И они изобретали методы, стратегии; они создавали контексты, пространства и энергетические поля, в которых можно было бы шоковой терапией привести вас в осознанность.

Да, если только ты не подвергнешься шоку, не будешь потрясен до самого основания, ты не проснешься. Сон продолжался так долго, что достиг самых корней твоего существа; ты им пропитан. Каждая клетка твоего тела и каждый фибр твоего ума наполнились сном. Это не маленькое явление. Поэтомунужно огромное усилие, чтобы быть бдительным, чтобы быть внимательным, чтобы быть наблюдательным, чтобы стать свидетелем.

Если бы все будды мира согласились в чем-то одном, это было бы следующее: человек, какой он есть, — спит, а человек, каким он должен быть, — должен быть пробужденным. Пробуждение — это цель, и пробуждение — это вкус всех их учений.

Заратустра, Лао-цзы, Иисус, Будда, Бахауддин, Кабир, Нанак — все пробужденные учили только одному... на разных языках, в разных метафорах, но песня их остается прежней. Точно как все моря соленые на вкус, — попробуешь ли ты морскую воду на севере или на юге, вкус ее будет соленым, — так и пробуждение — вкус природы будды.

Но если ты будешь продолжать верить, что уже пробужден, то не приложишь никаких усилий. Тогда нет и речи о том, чтобы приложить какие-то усилия, — зачем беспокоиться?
Из своих снов вы создали религии, богов, молитвы, ритуалы, — ваши боги настолько же остаются частью ваших снов, как и что угодно другое. Ваша политика - это часть ваших снов, ваши религии — это часть ваших снов, ваша поэзия, ваша живопись, ваше искусство, — что бы вы ни делали, поскольку вы спите, то и делаете все согласно своему состоянию ума.

Ваши боги не могут отличаться от вас. Кто их создаст? Кто придаст им форму, цвет и облик? Их создаете вы, их ваяете вы; у них такие же глаза, что и у вас, такие же носы — и точно такие же умы! В Ветхом Завете Бог говорит: «Я очень ревнивый Бог!» Кто мог создать такого Бога, который ревнив? Бог не может быть ревнивым, а если Бог и ревнив, что тогда плохого в ревности? Если даже Бог ревнив, почему вы должны думать, что делаете что-то плохое, испытывая ревность? Ревность божественна!
В Ветхом Завете Бог говорит: «Я очень гневный Бог! Если вы не последуете моим заповедям, я вас уничтожу. Вы будете навечно брошены в ад. И поскольку я очень ревнивый, — говорит Бог, — не поклоняйтесь никому другому. Я не могу этого потерпеть». Кто создал такого Бога? Должно быть, из собственной ревности, из собственного гнева вы создали такой образ. Это ваша проекция, ваша тень. Это отражает вас и никого другого. И то же самое со всеми богами всех религий.
Именно из-за этого Будда никогда не говорил о Боге. Он говорил:

— Какой смысл говорить о Боге с людьми, которые спят? Они будут слушать во сне. Они будут видеть сны обо всем, что им говорят, они создадут собственных богов, которые будут совершенно фальшивыми, совершенно бессильными, совершенно бессмысленными. Лучше, чтобы таких богов вообще не было.
Именно поэтому Будда не заинтересован в том, чтобы говорить о богах. Он заинтересован лишь в том, чтобы вас разбудить.



Есть история о буддистском просветленном мастере, который сидел однажды вечером на берегу реки, наслаждаясь звуками воды, звуком ветра в кронах деревьев... К нему подошел человек и спросил:
— Не мог бы ты в одном слове передать мне сущность своей религии?
Этот мастер остался в молчании, полном молчании, словно не слышал вопроса.
Человек сказал:
— Ты что, глухой?
— Я слышал твой вопрос и уже ответил на него! Ответ — молчание. Я остался в молчании — эта пауза, этот интервал и были моим ответом.
Человек сказал:
— Я не могу понять такого таинственного ответа. Не мог бы ты высказать это немного яснее?
И мастер написал на песке слово «медитация», пальцем, маленькими буквами. Человек сказал:
— Теперь я могу прочитать. Это немного лучше, чем в прошлый раз. По крайней мере, у меня есть слово, и я могу о нем размышлять. Но не мог бы ты высказать это еще немного яснее?
Мастер написал снова: «МЕДИТАЦИЯ». Конечно, теперь он написал буквами побольше. Человек почувствовал себя немного смущенным, озадаченным, обиженным, сердитым. Он сказал:
— Снова ты пишешь «медитация»? Неужели ты не можешь сказать мне яснее?
И мастер написал большими, заглавными буквами: «МЕДИТАЦИЯ».
— Кажется, ты сумасшедший! — сказал человек.
— Я уже достаточно далеко отошел от истины, — сказал мастер. — Первый ответ был правильным, второй не совсем правильным, третий еще более неправильным, а четвертый — совершенно ошибочным, — потому что, написав «МЕДИТАЦИЯ» заглавными буквами, обожествляешь ее.
Именно поэтому « Бог » пишется с заглавной буквы. Каждый раз, когда ты хочешь сделать что-то высшим, предельным, ты пишешь это слово с заглавной буквы.
Мастер сказал:
— Я уже совершил грех.
Он стер все эти слова и сказал:

— Пожалуйста, прислушайся к моему первому ответу — только в нем я был прав.
Тишина — это место, в котором каждый пробуждается, в то время как хаос ума погружает в сон. И если ум твой все еще задает вопросы — значит, ты спишь. Сидя безмолвно, в тишине, когда ум исчезает, ты можешь услышать щебетание птиц, и никакой работы ума - полная тишина... это пение птиц, щебетание и никакой работы ума, внутреннее безмолвие, тогда пробуждение приходит к тебе. Оно не приходит извне, оно вырастает изнутри. В противном случае помни — ты спишь.
Ошо

http://www.koob.ru/osho/awareness

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*С древних времен духовные мастера всех традиций указывали на настоящий момент как на ключ к духовному измерению.*

*Гаутама Будда говорит, что танха — желание — является коренной причиной всего страдания, потому что страдание создает ум.* Желание означает создание будущего, проецирование себя в будущее, привнесение завтра. Привнесите завтра, и сегодня исчезнет, вы больше не увидите его; ваши глаза затуманены завтра. Привнесите завтра, и вам придется нести груз всех ваших вчера, потому что завтра может существовать, лишь если его постоянно питают вчера.
Каждое желание рождается из прошлого, каждое желание проецируется в будущее. Прошлое и будущее составляют весь ваш ум. Анализируйте ум, анатомируйте его, и вы обнаружите лишь две вещи: прошлое и будущее. Вы не найдете в нем ни капли настоящего, ни единого атома настоящего. А настоящее есть единственная реальность, единственное существование, единственный танец, который только существует.

Настоящее может быть найдено, лишь если полностью прекратился ум. Когда прошлое больше не имеет над вами власти, когда будущее больше не владеет вами, когда вы отсоединены от воспоминаний и воображения, в это мгновение — где вы? кто вы? В это мгновение вы никто. Никто не может обидеть вас, когда вы никто, вас нельзя ранить — потому что только эго готово принимать раны. Эго почти ищет возможности быть раненым; оно существует благодаря ранам. Все его существование зависит от страдания, боли.

Когда вы никто, боль невозможна, тревога просто невероятна. Когда вы никто, наступает великое молчание, спокойствие, никакого шума внутри. Прошлое ушло, будущее исчезло, что еще может создавать шум? И то молчание, которое слышится — небесно, священно. В первый раз в этих пространствах не-ума вы осознаете вечное празднование, которое продолжается и продолжается. Из него сделано все существование.
Кроме человека, все существование блаженно. Только человек выпал из него, заблудился. Только человек способен на это, потому что только у человека есть сознание. 
Ошо



Никому никогда не удавалось так прекрасно выразить медитацию, как это сделал Будда. Многие люди достигли, но никто не был так выразителен, никто не был способен так передать послание, как Будда:

Он никогда не отдается желанию. Он медитирует.
И в силе своей решительности Он открывает истинное счастье. (с) Будда

Блаженство есть истинное счастье. То, что вы называете счастьем, есть лишь страдание и заблуждение. То, что вы называете счастьем, это не более, чем развлечение, удовольствие. Оно мгновенно — оно не может быть истинным. Истина должна обладать одним качеством, и это качество вечности. Если нечто истинно, оно вечно; если нечто неистинно, оно мгновенно.
Истинное счастье найдено, лишь когда ум совершенно прекращает функционировать. Оно не приходит извне. Оно начинает струиться внутри вашего существа, оно начинает переполнять вас. Вы становитесь сияющим. Вы становитесь фонтаном блаженства. (с) Ошо

Что такое медитация? Она не означает размышление над чем-либо; английское слово вводит вас в заблуждение. В английском языке нет слова, точно соответствующего переводу слова Будды саммасати. Оно переводилось как медитация, как правильное вспоминание, как осознанность, сознательность, бдительность, наблюдательность, свидетельствование — но на самом деле, нет ни одного слова, которое обладало бы качеством саммасати.
Саммасати означает: есть сознание, но без какого-либо содержания. Нет ни мысли, ни желания, ничто не шевелится в вас. Вы не размышляете о Боге и о великих вещах... о природе и ее красоте, о Библии, Коране, Ведах и их безмерно важных утверждениях. Вы не размышляете! Так же вы и не концентрируетесь на каком-либо частном объекте. Вы не читаете мантру, потому что все это принадлежности ума, содержание ума. Вы не делаете ничего! Ум совершенно пустой, и вы — здесь, в этой пустоте. Своего рода присутствие, чистое присутствие, и некуда идти — вы предельно расслаблены в самом себе, вы в покое, вы дома. В этом смысл медитации Будды.


Что Будда подразумевает под «желанием»? Желание означает весь ваш ум. Желание означает движение куда-то в будущее, которого еще нет. Желание означает тысячу и один способ бегства от настоящего. Желание равнозначно уму. В терминологии Будды желание означает ум...Желание также является и временем. Когда я говорю, что желание является временем, я не подразумеваю время часов; я подразумеваю психологическое время. Как вы создаете будущее у себя в уме? — желанием. Вы хотите сделать что-то завтра: вы создали завтра; в противном случае, завтра еще нигде нет, оно еще не пришло. Но вы хотите что-то сделать завтра, и тем, что вы хотите что-то сделать завтра, вы создали психологическое завтра.
Люди создают себе будущее на годы вперед, на жизни вперед. Они думают даже о том, что делать после жизни, после смерти. Они даже готовятся к этому! И эти люди считаются религиозными; они совершенно не религиозны. Желание уводит вас прочь от здесь-и-сейчас, а здесь-и-сейчас — единственная реальность.
Поэтому Будда говорит: он никогда не отдается желанию. Он никогда не движется в будущее, он живет в настоящем. Жить в будущем значит жить фальшивой жизнью, ложной жизнью. 
Ошо




Трали-вали крыша, где ты будешь завтра?...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Несчастье это следствие, тень ума, тень иллюзорного ума. Несчастье это кошмарный сон. Вы страдаете лишь потому, что вы спите. И нет пути, избежать этого, пока вы спите. Пока вы не проснетесь, кошмарный сон будет продолжаться. Он может изменять свои формы, он может принимать миллионы форм, но он продолжается.
Несчастье это тень ума: ум означает сон, ум означает несознательность, ум означает неосознанность. Ум означает, что вы не знаете, кто вы есть, и в то же время притворяетесь, что знаете. Ум означает, что вы не знаете, куда вы идете, и в то же время притворяетесь, что знаете цель, знаете, для чего предназначена жизнь, — не зная о жизни ничего, и все же считая, что вы знаете.
Ум приносит несчастье настолько же верно,как колесо преследует вола, тянущего повозку.
Ошо

Мы — то, что мы думаем.
Все, что мы есть, возникает с нашими мыслями.
Своими мыслями мы создаем мир.
Говори или действуй с чистым умом,
и счастье последует за тобой,
несокрушимое, как твоя тень. (с) Будда


Когда кто-то становится буддой, — желание преодолено, ум преодолен, время преодолено, эго трансцендировано, — он более не часть этой земли. Он все еще живет на земле, но его душа взлетает так высоко, что с залитых солнцем вершин он может видеть отчаявшиеся толпы в темных долинах жизни, спотыкающиеся, пьяные, борющиеся, честолюбивые, жадные, злые, насильственные... чистая растрата великих возможностей. В его существе возникает великое сострадание. Вся его страсть проходит через бесстрастие и становится состраданием. 

Страсть означает использование другого как средства — и это основа безнравственности. Использовать кого-то как средство — это самое безнравственное действие в мире, потому что каждый человек сам по себе это цель. Использовать его значит эксплуатировать его. А именно это мы называем любовью: муж использует свою жену, жена использует своего мужа; дети используют своих родителей, а затем родители используют детей — вот что мы называем любовью!



Это не любовь. Это стратегия ума; это яд, покрытый сахарной глазурью. Эта любовь действительно отвратительна. Именно поэтому вы видите, что мир испытывает такое отвращение. Эта любовь тошнотворна. Она вызывает отвращение у всей души человечества, потому что это совсем не любовь. Это страсть, похоть, использование другого как средства.
Когда вы начинаете медитировать, вы движетесь ко второй стадии, бесстрастию — любовь исчезает. Вы приходите в нейтральную фазу.
 Ошо

*Будда называет человека дураком, не потому что он невежествен, не потому что он мало знает. Согласно Будде, человек дурак, если он бессознателен, если он ведет себя бессознательно, если он живет во сне, если он сомнамбула.* Если он постоянно ведет себя невнимательно, он — дурак. Это слово имеет особенное значение, помните: несознательность, неосознанность, невнимательность — именно так Будда определяет дурака.
Он движется в жизни как плавучее бревно, отдавшееся на милость ветров. Он не знает, кто он, он не знает, откуда он пришел, он не знает, куда он идет. Он случаен; он живет лишь благодаря случайности. Он не находится в сознательном, намеренном поиске существа, истины, реальности. Он следует толпе; он остается частью психологии толпы.

 Он не индивидуальность. У него нет его собственного подлинного разума; он просто следует другим. Родители что-то сказали ему, учителя, священники, политики, и он продолжает следовать всевозможным советам. Он понятия не имеет о том, зачем он здесь, для чего, и что он делает, и почему. Он никогда не поднимает таких вопросов.
Эти вопросы очень неудобны для него. Они создают в нем тревогу; он избегает этих вопросов. Он просто верит ответам, которые переданы ему; он никогда не сомневается в этих ответах. Дело не в том, что он достиг доверия — нет, у него еще нет и доверия — но он просто подавляет свои сомнения, потому что сомнения создают дискомфорт. (с) Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Они дрожат, они непостоянны, Они своевольно блуждают. Хорошо управлять ими.
А если овладеть ими — это приносит счастье.  (с) Будда

*Наблюдайте, и вы увидите дрожащий ум, трясущиеся мысли, гоняющиеся друг за другом,* бегущие во всех возможных направлениях, последовательные, непоследовательные, осмысленные, бессмысленные.
    Просто однажды сядьте у себя в комнате, закройте дверь и начните записывать мысли, приходящие к вам. Это поможет вам осознавать. Просто продолжайте записывать, что бы ни происходило.

    Не редактируйте,. не старайтесь сделать их последовательными, красивыми. Вы не должны это кому-нибудь показывать, это нужно лишь для наблюдения. Продолжайте записывать пятнадцать минут, и затем прочитайте, и вы будете озадачены: неужели вы сумасшедший или что-то в этом роде? Какая чепуха приходит вам в голову! Всевозможные вещи, настолько неуместные, что вы не можете уловить между ними никакой связи. Одно влечет за собой другое просто случайно.

    По соседству лает собака, и ваш ум начинает действовать. Вы вспоминаете собаку, которая у вас была в детстве, и внезапно ум перескакивает с собаки на друга, который у вас был в детстве... а с друга на школу, на учителя. И таким образом ум продолжает прыгать, и вы приземляетесь черт знает где. А все началось всего лишь с лая собаки, которая ничего не знает о вас, которая совершенно не интересовалась вами, но запустила весь этот процесс. Вы можете попасть куда угодно! И каждый раз, когда это происходит, вы будете попадать в разные места.

    Ум продолжает перескакивать из одного места в другое, у ума есть столько информации, что он может создавать всевозможные миры.

    Наблюдая его, вы увидите истинность выражения Будды: Они дрожат, они непостоянны, они своевольно бродят. Они не слушаются вас, у них есть собственная воля. У каждой мысли есть собственная воля, и она настаивает на том, чтобы остаться собой. Она не хочет, чтобы в ней ковырялись, она не хочет, чтобы вы вмешивались. Если вы вмешиваетесь, она сопротивляется, она протестует. Каждая мысль хочет иметь индивидуальность. И эти миллионы мыслей у вас в голове разрушают вашу индивидуальность, потому что все они претендуют на собственную индивидуальность, они претендуют на то, чтобы быть автономными и свободными. И если вы что-нибудь скажете, они спросят: «Кто ты такой?» И каждый раз они будут ставить вас на место, они будут низводить вас до пустого места.
 Ошо

Пока они не взяты под контроль, говорит Будда, для вас нет возможности блаженства. Вы останетесь в беспорядке




Ни там ни тут...

----------


## ilya23

Ты серьёзно думаешь что кто то будет все это читать? Люди которые хотят умереть не хотят читать столько, и так понятно что из этого только 10% что то вразумительное

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ты серьёзно думаешь что кто то будет все это читать? Люди которые хотят умереть не хотят читать столько, и так понятно что из этого только 10% что то вразумительное


 Если кто-то хочет умереть - это его личное дело. Возможно читать будут те, кто хочет жить...

----------


## Unity

Любой, кто желает умереть, - пришел ко сему стремлению вследствие ряда ошибок в собственном же разуме, - совершенно неизбежных, весьма показательных, дарующих шанс, наконец, очнуться от иллюзий, в коих мы «жили», будучи «нормальными людьми». В Таком Состоянии (неустанных раздумий 'О смерти') каждый - на развилке: либо с пафосом пасть жертвой собственных иллюзий, собственного бессознательного, что 'непостижимым образом' ломает жизнь, - либо...
Заглянуть в себя, - и вернуться уже новым существом.
Ни живым, ни мёртвым, - и лишенным даже собственного «я»...
Но зачем это тому, кому думы о грядущем саморазрушении согревают душу, подменяя жизнь?
Легче спать, - как ранее. В детстве в сновидениях видя что-нибудь нейтральное; дале приходя к каждодневному кошмару, подлинной агонии, этому «последнему звоночку» ото забытой своей души...
Легче спать, - пускай даже видя ад.
Мы привыкли к сну, пускай даже неустанно ухудшающемуся, - упуская с виду то, что боль - просто средство эксгумации, - всех нас - из могил собственной фантазии, с пыльных и фамильных склепов своего самозабвения...
Умереть!..
Это видится заманчивым, таааким соблазнительным, - но призванье пытки на Земле - просто пробудить спящее наше сознание.
Никаких шарад и головоломок, никоих иносказаний. Сама суть.
Не знающее себя создание, коим всяк приходит в мир, годы по крупицам/из осколков собирает разум, частью коего есть пакет представлений 'О реальности/истине/себе', - пакет с 'миною замедленного действия', таящий в себе внутренний конфликт и противоречие: жизнь невыносима.
Это предумышленная часть аттракциона жизни, сущность коей - хотя бы 'на смертном одре' предоставить шанс нам...
Отыскать истую свою природу.
Ну а коя же она?
Судить бесполезно, - Будде, Ошо и кому угодно.
Стоит просто заглянуть в себя, боле не стыдясь Правильных Вопросов.
В чём же Смысл?

----------


## ilya23

> Любой, кто желает умереть, - пришел ко сему стремлению вследствие ряда ошибок в собственном же разуме, - совершенно неизбежных, весьма показательных, дарующих шанс, наконец, очнуться от иллюзий, в коих мы «жили», будучи «нормальными людьми». В Таком Состоянии (неустанных раздумий 'О смерти') каждый - на развилке: либо с пафосом пасть жертвой собственных иллюзий, собственного бессознательного, что 'непостижимым образом' ломает жизнь, - либо...
> Заглянуть в себя, - и вернуться уже новым существом.
> Ни живым, ни мёртвым, - и лишенным даже собственного «я»...
> Но зачем это тому, кому думы о грядущем саморазрушении согревают душу, подменяя жизнь?
> Легче спать, - как ранее. В детстве в сновидениях видя что-нибудь нейтральное; дале приходя к каждодневному кошмару, подлинной агонии, этому «последнему звоночку» ото забытой своей души...
> Легче спать, - пускай даже видя ад.
> Мы привыкли к сну, пускай даже неустанно ухудшающемуся, - упуская с виду то, что боль - просто средство эксгумации, - всех нас - из могил собственной фантазии, с пыльных и фамильных склепов своего самозабвения...
> Умереть!..
> Это видится заманчивым, таааким соблазнительным, - но призванье пытки на Земле - просто пробудить спящее наше сознание.
> ...


 Смысл в том что большинство людей мудаки , и живут как будто каждый друг другу инопланетянин 
 не ставя себя на место других людей не заботясь о последствиях.

----------


## Unity

Тогда, может, Смысл - в изменении текущего положения вещей, - собственным примером? Смерть не изменит ничего; годы жизни, в коей каждый сущий день в чём-то делал бы нас лучше, - это было бы Лекарство каждой замерзающей душе...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Смысл в том что большинство людей мудаки






МЫ...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Помните то чудесное впечатление из детства, когда обычный булыжник казался драгоценным камнем, накрытый простыней стол — древней пещерой, а деревья за окном — заколдованным лесом? Хотели бы вы хоть ненадолго вернуться в то состояние, когда все вокруг ново, удивительно и полно таинств? Индийский мистик рассказывает о «детскости» и «взрослости», о наивной любознательности и умудренном опыте, о рутине и новизне... Он говорит о том, как важно не потерять этот чудесный навык — восхищаться всем, что тебя окружает.



Глава 1 Глаза, полные удивления 

Удивление – это источник мудрости, удивление – это источник всего прекрасного, удивление – это также источник поиска, настоящего поиска. Удивление заставляет вас отправиться в путь на поиски жизненных тайн.

Детский опыт сопровождает мудрых людей всю жизнь. Они жаждут его снова - той же невинности, того же изумления, той же красоты. Сейчас он подобен далекому эху, сладкому сну. Однако, все религии рождаются из неувядающего детского стремления к чуду, правде, красоте, жизни, танцующей повсюду. В пении птиц, в красках радуги, аромате цветов, где-то глубоко внутри себя ребенок вспоминает о потерянном рае.

*Не случайно во всех религиях мира есть притча о том, как когда-то человек жил в раю* и по какой-то причине был вынужден покинуть его. Это разные истории, разные притчи, но они подчеркивают простую истину: эти истории поэтическим способом рассказывают о том, что человек был рожден в раю, а затем потерял его. Отсталые, глуповатые люди совсем забыли об этом. Но разумные, чувствительные, творческие люди по-прежнему стремятся ощутить тот рай, который они когда-то знали и о котором у них, к сожалению, остались лишь слабые воспоминания. Они снова начинают искать его.




Поиск рая - это новый поиск детства. Конечно, ваше тело уже никогда не будет детским, однако ваше сознание может быть таким же чистым, как сознание ребенка.
В этом весь секрет мистического восхождения: стать опять как ребенок, невинным, не засоренным знанием, ничего не знающим, сознающим все, что происходит вокруг, с огромной любознательностью и чувством таинственного, (с) Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

У меня нет того ощущения удивления, которое было в детстве. Почему?

*Ошо: Это случается почти с каждым. Чем больше знаний вы накапливаете, тем меньше способны удивляться.* А родители, школы, университеты, общество, – все они заставляют вас становиться знающими. Все их старания направлены на то, чтобы дать вам знания. Ваше внутреннее пространство так наполняется знаниями, что удивление исчезает, удивлению не остается места внутри вас. Ребенок смотрит на мир изумленными глазами. Он благоговеет, он во всем и вся видит что-то таинственное. Его ошеломляют мелочи, отсюда – бурлящая радость, потому что его жизнь – это постоянное открытие.

Вы становитесь знающими, – общество хочет, чтобы вы были знающими. Знания очень нужны, знания очень полезны. А удивление опасно, потому что тот, кто удивляется, неизбежно станет либо философом, либо поэтом, либо мистиком, а все эти три типа людей бесполезны для общества. Общество хочет машин, умелых машин – давая вам больше и больше информации, наполняя вас информацией, общество превращает вас в автоматы, в роботов. И чем больше вам кажется, что вы знаете, тем более невозможным становится удивление, – потому что когда вы знаете, как вы можете удивляться?

Маленький ребенок может задаваться вопросом, почему деревья зеленые. Но вас уже не удивить этим. Вы знаете, что все дело в хлорофилле. Хотя, по сути, вы знаете не так уж много. Если вам задать следующий вопрос – почему хлорофилл делает деревья зелеными, то вам придется пожать плечами. Вы всего лишь слегка отодвинули вопрос. Чем больше вы знаете, тем меньше изумляетесь

Но в тот момент, когда в вас умирает чувство удивления, в вас умирает религия, потому что в основе религии лежат удивление и благоговение. Знание снимает с жизни завесу таинственности, а религия существует только тогда, когда жизнь остается тайной. Поэтому вам придется снова научиться удивляться.



На самом деле, правильное образование никогда к этому не приведет. Оно даст вам знания, но не разрушит ваше умение удивляться, – это будет правильным образованием. Оно даст вам знания, но сохранит вашу бдительность, чтобы никакое знание не помешало продолжать совершать открытия. На самом деле, знания могут заставить вас удивляться еще больше.



Последними словами Альберта Эйнштейна было: «Всю свою жизнь я думал, что сниму завесу тайны с Вселенной. Но случилось обратное. Чем глубже я погружался в существование, тем глубже становилась тайна. Я умираю, полный удивления, я умираю в изумлении». Но это редкость, это качество гения. Гений – это тот, кто не позволяет обществу низвести его до робота, – вот мое определение. Все рождаются гениями, но люди очень скоро начинают идти на компромиссы. А когда они идут на компромиссы, исчезают их таланты, умирает их разум. Они продолжают продавать свои души за бренные вещи, за бесполезные вещи – бесполезные в предельном смысле, они могут быть полезными здесь, но приходит смерть, и они уходят вместе с вами.

Если вы сможете умереть, как Альберт Эйнштейн, – с ощущением таинственности, наполненные удивлением, с молитвой в сердце, с рождающейся внутри вас поэзией, – вы правильно жили и правильно умираете. А человек, который правильно живет и правильно умирает, – духовный человек. У Альберта Эйнштейна духовности гораздо больше, чем у ватиканского Папы и шанкарачарий, – гораздо больше. Перед смертью кто-то задал Эйнштейну вопрос: «Если вы снова родитесь, и Бог спросит вас, я уверен, вы бы захотели снова стать великим физиком и математиком». Он ответил: «Нет, ни за что! Если мне будет дана еще одна возможность, вместо того, чтобы быть физиком, я бы предпочел стать сантехником. Мне бы хотелось жить просто, анонимно, чтобы было легче наслаждаться жизнью, и никто не мешал бы. Слава, престиж, исследования – ничто не будет стоять на моем пути, и тогда я смогу глубже проникнуть в существование».

Ты говоришь: «У меня нет того ощущения удивления, которое было в детстве. Почему?»
 Должно быть, ты много знаешь.
 Ошо

http://www.klex.ru/gl6

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Что такое невинность, что такое красота?


Жить в моменте – это невинность, жить без прошлого – это невинность, жить без умозаключений – это невинность, действовать из состояния незнания – это невинность. И в тот момент, когда ваши действия проистекают из необыкновенной тишины, не отягощенной прошлым, из той потрясающей неподвижности, которая ничего не знает, тот опыт, что возникает в это мгновение, и есть красота.

Всякий раз, когда вы чувствуете красоту – в восходящем солнце, в звездах, в лице женщины или мужчины, – где бы и когда бы вы ни чувствовали красоту, – наблюдайте. И одно можно обнаружить всегда: вы действовали в отсутствии ума, вы действовали без умозаключений, вы просто действовали, действовали спонтанно. Момент охватил вас и охватил настолько полно, что вы оказались отрезаны от прошлого.

А когда вы оказываетесь отрезаны от прошлого, вы автоматически оказываетесь отрезаны от будущего, потому что прошлое и будущее – это две стороны одной монеты, они не отдельны, они также неразделимы. Вы можете подбросить монету: иногда выпадает орел, иногда – решка, но эти стороны неразделимы. Но вторая сторона всегда там, она прячется сзади.

Прошлое и будущее – это два аспекта одной монеты, и имя ей – ум. Когда отбрасывается вся монета целиком, это отбрасывание и есть невинность. Тогда вы не знаете, кто вы, не знаете, что есть, нет никакого знания. Но есть вы, есть существование, и встреча этих двух есть-ностей – ваша маленькая есть-ность, встречающаяся с бесконечной есть-ностью существования, – эта встреча, это слияние и есть переживание красоты. Невинность – это дверь. Через нее вы проникаете в красоту. Чем более невинными вы становитесь, тем прекраснее становится существование. Чем более знающими вы становитесь, тем уродливее и уродливее становится существование, потому что вы начинаете действовать из умозаключений, начинаете действовать из знаний.

В тот момент, когда вы знаете, вы разрушаете всю поэзию. В тот момент, когда вы знаете и думаете, что знаете, вы создаете между собой и тем, что есть, барьер. Тогда все искажается. Тогда вы не слышите своими ушами, вы интерпретируете. Тогда вы не видите своими глазами, вы истолковываете. Тогда вы не переживаете своим сердцем, вы думаете, что переживаете. Тогда теряется всякая возможность встречи с существованием в моменте, в близости. Вы распадаетесь на части.

Вот в чем заключается первородный грех. И об этом библейская история об Адаме и Еве, вкусивших плод с Древа познания. Как только они съедают его, им приходится покинуть рай – не потому что кто-то их прогнал, не потому что Бог приказал им убираться из рая, они сами пали. Получив знание, они утратили невинность. Получив знание, они стали отделены от существования. Получив знание, они превратились в эго. Знание создало барьер, железный занавес
Ошо



ы спрашиваешь меня: «Что такое невинность?» Вырви из себя знания! Плод Древа познания должен выйти с рвотой. Вот в чем суть медитации. Выброси его из своей системы: это яд, чистый яд. Живи без знаний, зная, что «я не знаю». Действуй из состояния незнания, и ты узнаешь, что такое красота.

Сократ знал, что такое красота, потому что действовал из состояния незнания. Есть такое знание, которое не знает, и есть такое невежество, которое знает. Станьте такими же невежественными, как Сократ, и тогда в ваше существо войдет совершенно иное качество: вы снова станете ребенком, это – второе рождение. Ваши глаза снова будут наполнены изумлением, все, что окружает вас, будет удивлять вас. Парящая в небе птица – и вы в восторге! Чистая радость созерцания парящей птицы – и вам уже кажется, что это вы парите в небе. Капля росы, падающая с листа лотоса, солнце, освещающее ее, создающее вокруг нее маленькую радугу, – и этот момент переполняет вас. Капля росы, скатывающаяся с листа, на границе встречи с бесконечностью, исчезновения в озере – и вы чувствуете, будто бы это вы течете, словно ваша капля начинает соскальзывать в океан божественности. В момент невинности, незнания, отличие между наблюдателем и наблюдаемым испаряется. Вы больше не отделены от того, что видите, вы больше не отделены от того, что слышите... (Ошо)

----------


## Destiny

across the star,
В твоих постах я вычитал много интересного, в молодости я достаточно серьёзно увлекался изучением различных религий, 
почитал и понял, что не все забыл.
Но, твои посты начинают напоминать рекламу посреди фильма.
Извини.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> дуракам легче живётся...


 *Когда человек отождествляется с интеллектом, рождается интеллектуальность; когда человек остаётся хозяином, не отождествлённым с интеллектом, рождается разум.* Интеллект остаётся одним и тем же. Всё зависит от того, отождествляетесь ли вы с ним или
остаетесь за его пределами. Если вы с ним отождествляетесь, это — интеллектуальность; если вы остаетесь не отождествлёнными, это —разум. Разум безмерно важен; интеллектуальность составляет препятствие. Интеллектуальность становится препятствием даже в мире науки.
Интеллектуальность может, самое большее, дать вам знающих школяров, велеречивых людей, которые продолжают говорить без конца, свивая и скручивая системы мысли, совершенно лишённые чего-либо вещественного. В труде науки разум должен быть сфокусирован на объективном мире;
в духовном исследовании разум должен двигаться вовнутрь. Разум один и тот же, меняется только направление. В науке цель исследования составляет объект, внешний объект; в духовном царстве — ваша субъективность, ваше внутреннее пространство, ваше приключение. Разум
остаётся прежним.


Если вы становитесь интеллектуалом, вы не будете учёным. Вы напишете историю науки или философию науки, но не будете сами по себе учёным, исследователем, изобретателем, первооткрывателем. Вы будете просто накапливать информацию. Да, в этом тоже есть определённая
польза; в том, что касается внешнего мира, даже информация до определённых пределов имеет определённую важность. Но во внутреннем мире в ней нет ни малейшей пользы. Это преграда, она оказывает отрицательный эффект на внутренний опыт.

*Интеллект — это не преграда и не мост; интеллект нейтрален. Отождествитесь с ним, и он станет преградой; оставайтесь не отождествлёнными с ним, и он становится мостом. Но без медитации вы не сможете узнать своей трансцендентальной природы.*

Для науки достаточно концентрации; самое большее, необходимо созерцание. Во внутреннем мире единственный путь — медитация. Концентрация не нужна — она не оказывает помощи; это определённое препятствие. Созерцание тоже не поможет; это компенсация отсутствия
медитативного состояния, бедный его заменитель. Медитация — и только *медитация — может принести внутреннюю революцию. Медитация означает: выйти за пределы ума, посмотреть на ум снаружи.*
Именно это в точности значит слово экстаз: стоять снаружи. Если стоять снаружи ума, это делает вас экстатичными, приносит блаженство. И высвобождается огромный разум. Когда вы отождествлены с умом, вы не можете быть очень разумными, потому что отождествляете себя с
инструментом, оказываетесь скованными рамками инструмента и его ограничениями. А вы сами неограниченны; вы — это сознание.  *Используйте ум, но не становитесь им. Используйте его, как используете другие машины. Ум — это прекрасная машина. Если его
использовать, он вам служит; если вы не можете его использовать, и он начинает использовать вас, он становится разрушительным, опасным.*



Он обязательно приведёт вас в беду, в то или другое бедствие, в то или другое страдание или несчастье, потому что машина — это слепая вещь. У неё нет глаз, нет прозрения. Ум не может видеть; он может только повторять то, что в него заложено. Он похож на компьютер; сначала его нужно запрограммировать.
Именно в этом состоит ваше так называемое образование: вы продолжаете программировать ум. Тогда он становится в вас огромной кладовой памяти, и каждый раз, когда вам нужно что-то вспомнить, он может просто предоставить необходимое. Но вы должны оставаться хозяином, чтобы
можно было его использовать; иначе он начнёт направлять вас. *Не следуйте указаниям своей машины; оставайтесь водителем. Вы должны определять направление, устанавливать цель.* Вы должны решать, какой будет скорость, когда ехать и когда остановиться. Если вы теряете
контроль, если его перехватывает машина и начинает ехать по-своему, вы обречены 
Я не абсолютно против информации. Информация хороша, если она хранится в памяти, и каждый раз, когда она вам нужна, вы легко можете её найти. Она опасна, только когда она вам не нужна, и она продолжает бросаться на вас. Когда она принуждает вас что-то сделать,
когда вы становитесь только жертвой — это опасно. Иначе это красиво. Это прекрасное средство, но не цель.
Ошо

С утра: мобильник, радио, экран – 
жужжит, поёт, глаголит новостное... 
пьёт информации навязчивый дурман 
мозг-котелок, балаканья съестное. 

Всё что-то кашеварит шумный ум: 
подкинь-ка сплетен или строчных знаний. 
Годится эрудит, дурак, болтун 
для выводов и мудрых изысканий. 

Безмолвие, покой и тишину 
скрывают мыслеобразные титры, 
глубины не нужны говоруну, 
ему страшны неведомые ритмы… 

молчание совсем не признаёт. 
Всё безграничье оборвали мысли! 
*Вот парадокс:* ум явно не даёт 
к Со-Знанью доступа, Начала высям…(с)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> across the star,
> Но, твои посты начинают напоминать рекламу посреди фильма.
> Извини.


 Да, Вы, наверное, правы. Просто хотелось подчеркнуть самое важное, на чем следует сосредоточить внимание, ну и немного разнообразить текст, седлать его  чуть веселее, живее.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Возможно, я перестарался, благодарю за замечание! 
(вовсе незачем извиняться) :Smile: 
 Но без, музыки боюсь, что не получится, извините :Smile:

----------


## ilya23

ИЗЫДИ!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> ИЗЫДИ!


 Это была вторая, всего-лишь вторая часть статьи, однако можете и не читать :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Мышление — это отсутствие понимания. Вы думаете, потому что не понимаете. Когда возникает понимание, мышление исчезает.* Точно так слепой ищет дорогу ощупью; если у вас есть глаза, вам не нужно нащупывать дорогу, вы её видите. Понимание равнозначно глазам; вы видите, не нащупываете.
Мышление — это поиск вслепую. Не зная, что есть что, вы продолжаете думать, гадать. Мышление не может дать правильного ответа, потому что мышление только повторяет то, что уже известно. У мышления нет способности к видению неизвестного. Вы пытались когда-нибудь думать о неизвестном? Как вы будете о нём думать? Вы можете думать только о том, что уже знаете; это повтор. Вы можете продолжать снова и снова это обдумывать,
можете создавать новые комбинации старых мыслей, но ничто в них понастоящему не ново.

*Понимание — свежо, ново. Оно не имеет ничего общего с прошлым. Понимание — здесь, сейчас. Это прозрение в реальность*. В мышлении есть вопросы и вопросы, но нет ответов. Даже если иногда вы чувствуете, что нашли ответ, это только потому, что иногда приходится
решать в пользу того или другого. Это в действительности не ответ; вы просто вынуждены принять решение, чтобы действовать, и поэтому вам приходится уцепиться за тот или иной ответ. Но если вы глубоко посмотрите в свой ответ, то увидите, что из него возникает тысяча и один вопрос. В понимании нет вопросов, есть только ответы, потому что у понимания есть глаза.
Мышление заимствованно. Все ваши мысли даны вам другими. Наблюдайте — можете ли вы найти хотя бы одну мысль, которая была бы вашей собственной, подлинно вашей, мысль, которой вы дали рождение? Все они заимствованы. Источники могут быть неизвестными, но все они заимствованы. Ум действует как компьютер, но прежде чем компьютер сможет дать вам какой-либо ответ, этот ответ должен быть в него заложен. Вы должны предоставить информацию; тогда он даст вам ответ. Именно это делает ум.

Ум — это биокомпьютер. Вы продолжаете накапливать данные, знание, информацию, и затем, когда в уме возникает определённый вопрос, ум предоставляет ответ из этого накопления. Это не настоящий отклик; это только отголосок мёртвого прошлого. Что такое понимание? — Чистый разум. Чистый разум — изначально ваш; вы с ним рождаетесь. Никто не может дать вам разум.
Знание может быть вам дано, но не разум. *Разум — это ваше собственное отточенное существо. В глубокой медитации человек оттачивает своё существо; в медитации человек отбрасывает заимствованные мысли, вновь предъявляет права на собственное существо, вновь предъявляет права на собственную оригинальность детство, невинность, свежесть. Когда вы действуете из этой свежести, вы действуете из понимания.* И тогда отклик тотален, здесь-и-сейчас; и этот отклик вызван жизнью Сейчас, не прошлым. Например, кто-то задаёт вам вопрос — что вы делаете? Вы тотчас же входите в ум и находите ответ. Вы тотчас же входите в подвал ума, где
хранится накопленное знание, и находите там ответ. Значит, это мышление.

Кто-то задаёт вопрос, и вы входите в молчание; вы смотрите в вопрос проницательными глазами; не в память, но в вопрос. Вы встречаете вопрос лицом к лицу, сталкиваетесь с вопросом. Если вы не знаете, то говорите, что не знаете. Например, кто-то вас спрашивает, существует ли Бог. Вы тут же говорите: «Да, Бог есть». Откуда исходит этот ответ? — из вашей памяти? Из вашей христианской памяти, индуистской памяти, мусульманской памяти? Тогда этот ответ почти бесполезен, тщетен. Если ваша память — коммунистическая, вы скажете: «Нет, Бога нет». Если
ваша память — католическая, вы скажете: «Да, Бог есть». Если ваша память — буддистская, вы скажете: «Бога нет». Но эти ответы исходят из памяти. Если вы — человек понимания, вы просто выслушаете вопрос, войдёте глубоко в вопрос. Вы будете просто наблюдать. Если вы не знаете, вы скажете: «Я не знаю». Если вы знаете, только тогда вы скажете, что знаете. И когда я говорю, «если вы знаете», я подразумеваю, что вы это осознали.

Человек понимания правдив. Даже если он говорит: «Я не знаю», его невежество более ценно, чем знание Ума, потому что, по крайней мере, его невежество, его принятие невежества, ближе к истине. По крайней мере, он не пытается притворяться, он не лицемер. Наблюдайте, и вы увидите, что все ваши ответы приходят из памяти. Тогда попытайтесь найти место, где не Действует память, а действует чистое сознание. Именно это и есть понимание.

Я слышал:

Доктор вошёл в комнату пациентки. Через пять минут он вышел и
попросил у мужа отвёртку, затем вернулся к пациентке. Ещё через пять
минут он снова вышел и попросил клещи и молоток.
Обезумевший от горя муж не мог больше этого терпеть Он взмолился:
— Ради бога, доктор, скажите, что случилось с моей женой?
— Пока не знаю, — сказал доктор. — Я не могу открыть свой саквояж.
Иногда даже если вы говорите: «Я не знаю», это необязательно исходит
из понимания. Дело может быть только в том, что вы не можете открыть
саквояж. Дело может быть в том, что вы не можете раскрыть свою память,
или не можете что-то найти в памяти; вам нужно время. Вы говорите: «Я
не знаю, дайте мне об этом подумать». Чего вы добьетесь, если подумаете?
Если вы знаете, вы знаете; если вы не знаете, вы не знаете. О чём вы
собираетесь думать? Но вы говорите: «Дайте мне время, я об этом
подумаю». Что вы говорите? Вы говорите: «Мне придётся спуститься в
подвал ума и поискать. Там за многие годы скопилось столько мусора, что
найти что-либо трудно, но я сделаю, что смогу».

Медитируйте, станьте свободными от этого подвала. И не потому, что этот подвал бесполезен; его можно использовать. Но он не должен быть заменителем понимания.
*
Человек понимания смотрит в вещи непосредственно. Его прозрение непосредственно.* Но он может использовать своё накопление знания, чтобы помочь своему прозрению вас достичь. Он может использовать всё, что накопил, чтобы прояснить всё, что он пытается вам передать. Но то,
что он пытается передать, — его собственное. Слова могут быть заимствованными, язык может быть заимствованным — любой язык заимствован — заимствованными могут быть концепции, но не то, что он пытается вам передать. Форма приходит из памяти, но содержимое остаётся его собственным прозрением.

*И конечно, тот, у кого нет понимания, постоянно становится жертвой множества мыслей, потому что у него нет единого прозрения, которое далобы ему центр. Он состоит из толпы мыслей, не связанных друг с другом* или даже диаметрально противоположных друг другу —противоречащих друг другу, глубоко противоборствующих друг другу. Он содержит толпу — даже не группу, даже не общество, но беспорядочное столпотворение мыслей, жужжащих у него в голове. И если вы зайдёте в своём мышлении слишком далеко, однажды вы сойдёте с ума. Слишком большое
количество мыслей может создать безумие.


В первобытных обществах безумие встречается редко. Чем более общество цивилизованно, тем чаще люди сходят с ума. К несчастью, это факт: среди психоаналитиков больше людей сходит с ума, чем среди [представителей] любой другой профессии. Почему? — слишком много мышления. Очень трудно справляться одновременно с таким множеством противоречивых мыслей. В попытках с ними справиться всё ваше существо приходит в хаос. Понимание едино, понимание центрально. Оно просто; мысли очень сложны. Муж-подкаблучник пришёл к психоаналитику и сказал, что его преследует повторяющийся кошмарный сон. — Каждую ночь, — сказал он, — мне снится, что я потерпел кораблекрушение и остался наедине с двенадцатью красивыми женщинами.
— Что же в этом ужасного? — спросил психоаналитик. — Вы когда-нибудь пытались умиротворить двенадцать женщин? Это была его проблема: как умиротворить двенадцать женщин. Даже одну женщину умиротворить трудно. Мышление — это всё равно, что миротворить тысячи и тысячи женщин вокруг вас. Человек, естественно, сходит с ума. Понимание очень просто: вы женаты на одном прозрении, но это прозрение действует как свет, как факел. Каждый раз, когда вы фокусируетесь на своём факеле, тайны открываются. Когда вы фокусируетесь на своём факеле, темнота исчезает. Попытайтесь найти своё скрытое понимание. И путь к этому состоит в том, чтобы отбросить мышление. Есть две возможности, чтобы отбросить мышление: медитация или любовь.
Ошо ("Книга Осознания")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Подход поклонения может прийти только глубоко изнутри. Люди совершенно забыли, что на самом деле значит поклонение и как его чувствуют. Поклонение значит: подходить к реальности с сердцем ребёнка — не расчётливо, не коварно, не пытаясь анализировать, но полным благоговейного трепета и неисчерпаемого чувства чудесного… чувства окружающей тайны, присутствия скрытого, с ощущением, что вещи не таковы, как кажутся. Это значит, что кажущееся, видимость — только периферия, что за пределами кажущейся видимости скрывается нечто безмерно важное. 

*Когда ребёнок бегает за бабочкой, он в поклонении. Или когда вдруг он находит тропинку или видит цветок — ничем не замечательный, обычный цветок, но ребёнок стоит перед его чудом в глубоком удивлении. Или когда он видит змею: он так удивлён, в нём столько энергии*. Каждое мгновение несёт новую неожиданность. Ребёнок ничто не принимает как должное — вот подход поклонения.



Никогда ничего не принимайте как должное. Принимая что угодно как должное, вы застываете. Ребёнок исчезает, умирает чувство чудесного, а когда в сердце нет чувства чудесного, в нём не может быть поклонения. Поклонение означает, что жизнь так таинственна, что понять её полностью не возможно. Она превосходит понимание; все наши усилия тщетны. И чем более мы пытаемся узнать жизнь, тем более она кажется непознаваемой. (с) Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Я говорю, что существование достаточно само по себе, ему не нужен творец. Оно само творит. Так что вместо того, чтобы спрашивать меня, верю ли я в создателя, вы бы спросили, в чем моя замена Богу-создателю? Моя замена — вездесущая энергия созидания. И по-моему, быть созидательным — самое важное религиозное качество. Если вы создаете песню, если вы создаете музыку, если вы создаете сад, вы религиозны. Ходить в церковь глупо, но создавать сад — потрясающая религия. По-моему, созидание — вот Бог. 
Ошо

c)Но будет лучше, если вы позволите мне заменить слово «Бог» на «божественность», поскольку я не хочу быть понятым неправильно.

Нет личности Бога, но есть потрясающая энергия - распространяющаяся, никогда не кончающаяся, расширяющаяся. Эта распространяющаяся, никогда не кончающаяся, расширяющаяся энергия, энергия созидания, и есть божественное.


 Я знаю это; я не верю в это. Я испытал это; я не верю в это. Я прикоснулся к этому. Я дышал этим. Я познал это глубочайшей сердцевиной моего существа; 

*и этого так же много в вас, как и во мне. Просто посмотрите вовнутрь, небольшой поворот на сто восемьдесят градусов — и вы осознаете истину. Тогда вы не спросите о вере.*

*Только слепые люди верят в свет. Те, у кого есть глаза... они не верят в свет; они просто видят его.* Я не хочу, чтобы вы верили во все, что угодно, я хочу, чтобы у вас были глаза, и если есть глаза, то зачем удовлетворяться верой и оставаться слепым? И вы не слепые. Может быть, вы лишь держите свои глаза закрытыми. Может быть, никто не сказал вам, что можно открыть глаза. Поэтому вы живете в темноте и из темноты спрашиваете: «Есть ли свет?»

*Я вспоминаю небольшую историю из жизни Будды.* К Гаутаме Будде привели слепого, но очень логического человека. Он был так логичен, что его деревня и все мудрецы из его деревни полностью пресытились его логикой. Они не могли доказать ему, что свет существует. Вся деревня знала; каждый видел свет, только слепой логик не мог видеть его. Но он был очень логическим человеком. Он сказал: «Всего, что существу¬ет, можно коснуться. Принесите свет, я хотел бы коснуться его. Все, что существует, я могу ударить чем-нибудь, и оно издаст звук. Дайте мне послушать звук вашего света, по которому ударили чем-нибудь. Если он имеет какой-нибудь запах, поднесите его к моему носу, я понюхаю его. Если у него есть какой-нибудь вкус, я попробую его. Эти четыре чувства при мне». Но нельзя испытать вкус света, нельзя извлечь из него звук, нельзя ощутить его запах, нельзя прикоснуться к нему. И слепой логик смеялся, бывало, и говорил: «Вы просто хотите доказать, что я слеп, и поэтому выдумали эту фантазию о свете. Света нет. Все вы слепы, как и я; вы дурачите самих себя». Рядом с этой деревней проходил Будда, и жители подума¬ли: «Вот прекрасная возможность; приведем этого логика к Гаутаме Будде, может быть, он сможет помочь». Будда выслушал всю историю и сказал: «Этот слепой человек прав, а вы все не правы, потому что ему не нужна аргументация; ему нужно лекарство, чтобы вылечить глаза. И вы привели его не к тому человеку. Отведите его к врачу».

У Будды был свой собственный личный врач, предостав¬ленный великим царем Бимбисарой для заботы о теле Будды. Поэтому Будда сказал: «Вам не нужно ходить далеко, чтобы найти великого врача. Такой есть со мной. Можете показать ему этого слепого». И он оставил врача в этой деревне, а сам пошел дальше. Через три месяца глаза слепого открылись. Он не был по-настоящему слепым — лишь небольшое заболевание; небольшая тонкая пелена закрывала ему видение. Пелена была удалена. Человек пустился в пляс. Он упал к ногам Будды и сказал: «Если бы они не привели меня к вам, вся моя жизнь прошла бы в спорах против света. И они не смогли бы доказать его существования».
Божественность — это не то, что могут доказать или опровергнуть документы. Это то, что вы можете пережить. 
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Пробуждение — это путь к жизни, говорит Будда.* Станьте более пробужденными, и вы станете более живыми. А жизнь есть Бог — никакого другого Бога нет. Поэтому Будда говорит о жизни и осознанности. Жизнь составляет цель, осознанность — методологию, технику, чтобы ее достичь.
 Ошо

    (с) Видели ли вы оленя в лесу, — каким внимательным он выглядит, как бдительно движется? Видели ли вы птицу на дереве — как разумно она продолжает наблюдать все, что происходит вокруг нее? Подойди к птице — она позволит тебе приблизиться лишь на определенное расстояние. Стоит тебе сделать лишь шаг за его пределы, и она улетит. В ней есть определенная бдительность в отношении своей территории. Если кто-то вторгается на эту территорию, это опасно. Если вы оглянетесь вокруг, вы удивитесь: человек кажется самым сонным животным на земле.
    Пробуждение — это путь к жизни. Ты жив лишь пропорционально тому, насколько ты осознан. 



*Осознанность — это разница между жизнью и смертью.* Ты не жив лишь потому, что дышишь, ты не жив лишь потому, что у тебя бьется сердце. Физиологически в тебе можно поддерживать жизнь в больнице, без всякого сознания. Твое сердце будет продолжать биться, и ты сможешь дышать. У будд определение другое.
    Их определение состоит в сознании. Они не говорят, что ты жив, потому что можешь дышать, они не говорят, что ты жив, потому что у тебя циркулирует кровь; они говорят, что ты жив, лишь если ты пробужден. Таким образом, кроме пробужденных, никто по-настоящему не жив. Вы трупы — ходящие, говорящие, что-то делающие; вы роботы. Пробуждение — это путь к жизни, говорит Будда. Станьте более пробужденными, и вы станете более живыми. А жизнь есть Бог — никакого другого Бога нет. Поэтому Будда говорит о жизни и осознанности. Жизнь составляет цель, осознанность — методологию, технику, чтобы ее достичь.Дурак спит...


Спит каждый, поэтому под дураком подразумевается каждый из вас. Не обижайтесь. Факты нужно констатировать, как есть. Вы действуете во сне; именно поэтому вы продолжаете спотыкаться, продолжаете делать вещи, которых не хотите делать. Вы продолжаете делать вещи, которых решили не делать. Вы продолжаете делать вещи, о которых знаете, что они неправильны, и не делаете вещей, о которых знаете, что они правильны. Как это возможно? Почему вы не можете идти прямо? Почему продолжаете сбиваться на ответвления и заходить в никуда не ведущие тупики? Почему вы продолжаете заблуждаться?
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Счастье не имеет ничего общего с успехом, счастье не имеет ничего общего с амбициями, счастье не имеет ничего общего с деньгами, властью, престижем. Счастье связано с сознанием, не с характером. Ошо

*Что такое счастье? Это зависит от вас, от того, находитесь ли вы в состоянии сознательности или бессознательности, от того, спите вы или пробуждены.* У Мерфи есть один знаменитый афоризм. Он говорит, что люди бывают двух видов: люди первого вида всегда разделяют человечество на два вида, а люди второго вообще не разделяют человечество. Я принадлежу к первому: человечество можно разделить на два вида, на спящих и пробужденных — и, конечно, небольшую промежуточную группу. Счастье зависит от того, в какой вы находитесь области сознания. Если вы спите, для вас счастьем будет удовольствие.

 Удовольствие подразумевает ощущение, попытку посредством тела достичь чего-то недостижимого — принудить тело достичь чего-то, к чему оно не способно. Люди пытаются всеми возможными способами достичь счастья посредством тела. Тело может вам дать лишь мгновенные удовольствия, и каждое из этих удовольствий уравновешивается болью в той же пропорции, в той же степени. За каждым удовольствием следует его противоположность, 

потому что тело существует в мире двойственности... Точно так же, как за днем следует ночь, и за жизнью следует смерть, и за смертью следует жизнь, — это порочный круг. За удовольствием последует боль, за болью последует удовольствие. Но вы никогда не бываете в непринужденном состоянии. Находясь в состоянии удовольствия, вы боитесь его потерять, и этот страх его отравляет. А когда вы тонете в боли, конечно, это причиняет страдание, и вы совершаете все возможные усилия, чтобы из нее выбраться, — и лишь для того, чтобы снова в нее упасть.
*

Будда называет это колесом рождения и смерти. Мы продолжаем вращаться вместе с этим колесом, цепляться за это колесо... а колесо продолжает двигаться.*

 Временами наверху оказывается удовольствие, временами — боль, но мы остаемся расплющенными между двумя этими глыбами. Но спящий человек ничего другого не знает. Он знает только несколько ощущений тела — еда, секс; это его мир. Он непрерывно между ними перемещается. Вот два конца его тела — еда и секс. Если он подавляет секс, то впадает в зависимость от еды; если он подавляет пристрастие к еде, то впадает в зависимость от секса. Энергия продолжает двигаться подобно маятнику. И все, что вы называете удовольствием, — это самое большее только высвобождение из напряженного состояния. Сексуальная энергия собирается, скапливается; вы приходите в напряжение и тяжелеете, и вам хочется ее высвободить. Для человека, который спит, сексуальность — не что иное, как высвобождение, это все равно, что громкое чихание. Это не дает ничего, кроме некоторого облегчения, — было напряжение, теперь его больше нет. Но оно скопится снова. Еда дает лишь небольшое ощущение вкуса на кончике языка; вряд ли стоит ради этого жить. Но многие люди живут лишь для того, чтобы есть; очень немногие едят для того, чтобы жить.



*То, что мы называем «счастьем», зависит от конкретного человека. Для спящего человека счастьем являются, приносящие удовольствие ощущения.

* Спящий человек живет от одного удовольствия до другого. Он просто бросается от одного ощущения к другому. Он живет ради небольших волнений; его жизнь очень поверхностна. В ней нет глубины, в ней нет качества. Он живет в мире количества. Еще есть люди, живущие в промежутке, люди, которые не спят, не пробуждены, а находятся в преддверии — немного сна, немного бодрствования. Иногда вы переживаете подобный опыт рано утром — вы все еще во сне, но нельзя сказать, что вы спите, потому что из всего дома вам слышатся звуки, вам слышно, как ваш партнер готовит чай, как закипает чайник или как дети собираются в школу, вам слышны все эти звуки, но все же вы еще не проснулись. Смутно, туманно эти звуки доносятся до вас, словно между вами и всем происходящим вокруг большое расстояние. Это дает такое чувство, словно это все еще часть сновидения. Это не часть сновидения, но вы все еще в промежуточном состоянии.

То же самое происходит, когда вы начинаете медитировать. Немедитирующий спит, видит сны; медитирующий начинает двигаться из сна в направлении пробуждения, но остается в переходном состоянии. Тогда счастье приобретает совершенно другой смысл: оно становится более качеством, менее количеством; тогда оно более психологично и менее физиологично. Медитирующий более наслаждается музыкой, более наслаждается поэзией, более наслаждаются тем, чтобы что-то создавать. Эти люди наслаждаются природой, ее красотой. Они наслаждаются безмолвием, наслаждаются тем, чем никогда раньше не наслаждались, и это наслаждение гораздо более длительно. 

Даже если музыка прекращается, нечто от нее все еще медлит и продолжается у вас внутри.
И это не облегчение.
 Разница между удовольствием и таким качеством счастья состоит в том, что это не облегчение, а обогащение. Вы становитесь более наполненными и словно начинаете переливаться через край. Когда вы слушаете хорошую музыку, это запускает в вашем существе какой-то процесс, и в вас возникает гармония — вы становитесь музыкальными. Или, танцуя, внезапно вы забываете тело; ваше тело становится невесомым. Гравитация теряет власть над вами. Внезапно вы — в ином пространстве: эго теряет плотность, и танцор плавится и тает в танце.

Это гораздо выше, гораздо глубже, чем удовольствие, получаемое от еды или секса. В этом есть глубина. Но и это также — не предельное.

 Предельное происходит, только когда вы полностью пробуждены, когда вы — будда, когда весь сон исчез — и вместе с ним все сновидение, когда все ваше существо наполнено светом, когда у вас внутри не осталось никакой темноты. Вся темнота исчезла, и с исчезновением этой темноты не стало эго. Все напряжения спали, исчезли все тревоги, вся тоска. Вы в состоянии тотальной удовлетворенности. Вы живете в настоящем; нет больше ни прошлого, ни будущего. Вы — всецело здесь и сейчас. Это мгновение — есть все.
Сейчас — единственное время, и здесь — единственное пространство. И тогда — внезапно — в вас обрушивается все небо. Это — блаженство. Это — настоящее счастье...
Ошо


  - А как бы мне жизнь. Подлинней чуть прожить, Как бы кайф растянуть...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> каким-то чудодейственным образом связываешься с покойным дядькой Ошо, он тебе премудрости раскрывает,


 Когда-то в мире сущевствовали такие чудесные небольшие вещицы под названием *"Книги"*...Before the dark side...Before the Empire))(с)...до телевизоров... до компьютеров и... пла-н-ше-тов (вроде так правильно)... люди читали...задумывались...но все это уже в далеком-далеком прошлом...времена книг, живого и душевного общения, ромаааантики :Stick Out Tongue: 

Стареют книги... Нет, не переплет,
Не тронутые плесенью страницы,
А то, что там, за буквами, живет
И никому уж больше не приснится.

Остановило время свой полет,
Иссохла старых сказок медуница,
И до конца никто уж не поймет,
Что озаряло наших предков лица.

Но мы должны спускаться в этот мир,
Как водолазы в сумрак Атлантиды,—
Былых веков надежды и обиды

Не только стертый начисто пунктир:
Века в своей развернутой поэме
Из тьмы выходят к Свету, к вечной теме.(с) :Smile:

----------


## jozh

Многословие убивает смысл и желание разбираться во всем этом. Тут вы явно перестарались. Может быть все гораздо проще? Жизнь не есть сон, она есть стремление к Любви! Или тоска по несостоявшейся/утраченной Любви...

----------


## NEET

"Ты когда-нибудь работал на работе, которую ненавидел, и работать приходилось очень тяжело? Долгий тяжелый день на работе, наконец, приходишь домой, ложишься в постель, закрываешь глаза... А потом просыпаешься и понимаешь, что весь день на работе был сном. Плохо, что продаешь свою жизнь наяву так дешево. Но сны-то приходят бесплатно." (c)  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Выходит, смысл жизни Любовь?


 Я однажды сделал такой эксперимент. Попытался мысленно перенестись в день своей смерти и подвести конечный итог жизни. Я последовательно оценивал все свои достижения и потери и пришел к выводу, что все это не очень важно и не вполне серьезно. Единственной ценностью жизни была Любовь. Причем, что поразительно, Любовь очень многообразна и включает в себя не только любимую женщину, но и множество других вещей и понятий, а в конечном значении - все Мироздание! Думаю, что - да! Других ценностей и смыслов у нашей жизни нет. Если только - промежуточные, "маленькие" смыслы, которые мы перерастаем в своем развитии и при помощи которых приходим к пониманию (и растворению!) в Любви!

----------


## jozh

> "Ты когда-нибудь работал на работе, которую ненавидел, и работать приходилось очень тяжело? Долгий тяжелый день на работе, наконец, приходишь домой, ложишься в постель, закрываешь глаза... А потом просыпаешься и понимаешь, что весь день на работе был сном. Плохо, что продаешь свою жизнь наяву так дешево. Но сны-то приходят бесплатно." (c)


 Да, но такой "сон" - есть предмет осознанного и добровольного выбора. От него можно отказаться.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ну, выж любите давать развёрнутые ответы.


 Нууж простите за мой невероятно развернутый ответ из 2 предложений)))...мда, ситуация еще хуже, чем я думал...ж...




> Выходит, смысл жизни Любовь?


 Это верный способ проснуться...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Смерть не противоречит жизни, она не означает конец жизни, она лишь подводит жизнь к прекрасной вершине. Жизнь продолжается и после смерти. Она была до рождения, она продолжится и после смерти. Жизнь не ограничивается кратким промежутком между рождением и смертью; наоборот, рождение и смерть - это маленькие эпизоды в вечности жизни. В смерти нет ничего плохого, она прекрасна - но надо знать, как жить и как умирать. Есть искусство жить, и есть искусство умирать, и второе искусство является более ценным, чем первое. Только те, кто знают, как правильно жить знают, как правильно умирать...
Ошо




> Я однажды сделал такой эксперимент. Попытался мысленно перенестись в день своей смерти и подвести конечный итог жизни.


 *С того самого дня, когда мой дедушка умер, смерть стала моим... постоянным компаньоном. В тот день я тоже умер, ибо четко осознал: не имеет значения, проживешь ты семь лет или семьдесят - ему тогда было семьдесят лет, - ты все равно когда-нибудь умрешь.(с) Ошо*


Это книга)))


Он был хорошим, прекрасным человеком, и так просто умер. В чем был смысл его жизни? Этот вопрос не переставал мучить меня: в чем был смысл его жизни? Чего он достиг? Семьдесят лет он оставался хорошим человеком, но в чем смысл всего этого? Жизнь бесследно исчезла, не оставив даже следа. Смерть дедушки сильно озадачила меня.Я стал задумываться о серьезных вопросах еще до его смерти. В четырехлетнем возрасте я начал обдумывать такие проблемы, о которых люди начинают задумываться, как правило, лишь к концу жизни. Но мне не хотелось терять время. Я начал задавать вопросы своему дедушке по материнской линии.Обычно он отвечал:
Ох уж эти вопросы! Впереди у тебя вся жизнь, ты еще очень молод, не спеши. - Дедушка, я видел, как в деревне умирают мальчишки: они никогда не задавали подобных вопросов, они умирали, так и не найдя ответа. Ты можешь гарантировать, что я не умру завтра или послезавтра? Можешь ли ты гарантировать, что я умру только после того, как получу ответы на свои вопросы?

Этого я гарантировать не могу, потому что смерть мне не подчиняется, как, впрочем, и жизнь тоже. - Тогда не предлагай мне подождать, пока я вырасту. Я хочу знать ответ немедленно. Если знаешь ответ, то прошу тебя ответить фазу. Если ты не знаешь, так честно и скажи. Вскоре он понял, что со мной по-другому не получится. Сказав "да"... у тебя начинаются нелегкие времена, ибо тебе придется отвечать на попутные вопросы, погружаться в тему - меня ведь не проведешь. Дедушка честно признавался, что не знает ответов на мои вопросы. Я сказал ему:
Ты стар и скоро можешь умереть. Чем ты занимался всю свою жизнь? На пороге смерти ты останешься только со своим невежеством. Я задаю тебе не простые вопросы, они для меня очень важны. Ты ходишь в храм. Я спрашиваю тебя: зачем ты туда ходишь? Что ты там обнаружил? Ты ходил туда всю свою жизнь и пробуешь уговорить меня пойти туда вместе с тобой. Он построил этот храм. Однажды он осознал, что весь ответ был в том, что "Я построил этот храм. Если даже я не пойду туда, то кто же тогда пойдет? Но тебе я скажу откровенно: да, все это было напрасно. Я проходил туда всю мою жизнь, но ничего там не обнаружил". Тогда я сказал:

 А ты попробуй что-нибудь другое. Не умирай с вопросом, умирай с ответом. Но он умер с вопросом. Когда в последний раз мы общались - а это было за десять часов до его смерти, - он открыл глаза и сказал: - Ты был прав: ничего на завтра не откладывай. Я умираю с множеством вопросов. Признаю, что дал тебе плохой совет. Ты был прав: нельзя откладывать на завтра. Если у тебя появился вопрос - ищи ответ на него как можно скорее..
Ошо

http://www.klex.ru/9f



*Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком. (с) Ошо*

Когда кто-нибудь умирает, когда умирает тот, кого ты знал, кого любил, с кем вместе жил, кто стал частью твоей жизни, то что-то в тебе тоже умирает. Конечно, ты будешь скучать о ней, ты будешь чувствовать вакуум - это естественно. Но тот же самый вакуум можно превратить в дверь. Ведь смерть - это дверь к Богу. Смерть - это единственное, что еще не испортил человек. Человек уже все испортил, все осквернил. Лишь одна смерть осталась нетронутой, неоскверненной, незапачканной руками человека. Человек с удовольствием занялся бы и смертью, но она остается непокоренной, не дается ему в руки. Смерть неуловима, она остается загадкой. Человек сбит с толку. Он не знает, что делать со смертью. Человек не понимает смерть; она не поддается научному анализу, вот почему она все еще остается неоскверненной. Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком. Пользуйся этими мгновениями. Когда смерть неожиданно проникает в твое сознание, вся жизнь кажется бессмысленной. Она действительно бессмысленна. Смерть обнажает правду. Когда неожиданно встречаешься со смертью, то кажется, что из-под ног уходит почва. Неожиданно приходит осознание, что смерть этого человека означает и твою собственную смерть. Каждая смерть - это смерть каждого из нас. (с) Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ай, да ладно вам обижаться!


 не читают...обидно... :Frown: 




> Сами проснулись то?


 Ой, я так Вас люблю... :Stick Out Tongue: 


  - Проснулись...

Мы танцуем смерть
последний вальс он трудный самый
Смерть танцует нас
Ауфидерзейн майн либен фрау...

Он был хорошим, прекрасным человеком, и так просто умер. В чем был смысл его жизни? Этот вопрос не переставал мучить меня: в чем был смысл его жизни? Чего он достиг? Семьдесят лет он оставался хорошим человеком, но в чем смысл всего этого? Жизнь бесследно исчезла, не оставив даже следа. Смерть дедушки сильно озадачила меня.Я стал задумываться о серьезных вопросах еще до его смерти. В четырехлетнем возрасте я начал обдумывать такие проблемы, о которых люди начинают задумываться, как правило, лишь к концу жизни. Но мне не хотелось терять время. 
Ошо

----------


## jozh

Ищите! Ищите свою половинку! Где-то она без вас мается...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Стечением времени просветленных людей становится все меньше, поэтому маловероятно, что на своем пути ты встретишь пробужденного человека. Но только пробужденный человек может тебя растолкать, заставить тебя очнуться от спячки и раскрыть глаза на твои поступки это не жизнь, это медленное угасание, которое завершится к семидесяти, семидесяти пяти годам… Ты умираешь каждый день, каждое мгновение. Подавляющее большинство населения мира обречено на медленную смерть.* Лишь немногие пробужденные могут оказаться на гребне гигантской волны жизни…
Ошо


    - *Умирают гады и хорошие люди, Умирают больные и доктора. Умирают кошки, умирают мышки. Умирают все...*

(c)Ошо: Ваша смерть рождается с вами; сейчас вы не можете убежать от нее. Вы спрятали ее в себе – начинайте осознавать ее. Момент, когда вы становитесь осознаны, что вы идете к смерти, что смерть неизбежна, ваш ум тотально начнет смотреть в другом направлении. Еда – это основная потребность тела, но не существа, потому что даже если вы получите питание, смерть произойдет. Еда не защитит вас от смерти, еда может только отсрочить. Еда может помочь отсрочить. Если вы получите хорошее жилище, хороший дом, это не защитит вас от смерти: это только поможет вам умереть удобно, комфортно. И смерть, комфортная или не комфортная, все равно смерть.

В жизни вы можете быть бедным или богатым, но перед смертью все равны. Величайший коммунизм – это смерть. Как бы вы ни жили, не имеет значение; умирают все. В жизни равенство невозможно; в смерти невозможно неравенство . Начните это осознавать, созерцать. Смерть важнее жизни. Жизнь – это нечто тривиальное, поверхностное, смерть глубже. Через смерть вы идете к реальной жизни, а через жизнь вы только достигаете смерти и ничего больше.
*
Что бы мы ни говорили и не подразумевали под жизнью, она — это всего лишь путешествие к смерти. Если вы сможете понять, что вся ваша жизнь — это только путешествие и ничего больше, тогда вас меньше интересовала бы жизнь и больше бы интересовала смерть.* И когда кто-то начинает интересоваться больше смертью, он сможет идти очень далеко в глубины жизни, иначе он будет продолжать оставаться на поверхности.

Но мы не интересуемся смертью вообще; напротив, мы избегаем факты, мы продолжаем избегать факты. Смерть здесь, в любой момент мы можем умереть. Смерть не что-то далекое, это здесь и сейчас: мы умираем. Но в тоже время умирая, мы продолжаем интересоваться жизнью. Этот интерес к жизни, этот повышенные к ней интерес, есть избегание, есть страх. Смерть там, глубоко внутри – прорастает. Измените акцент, поверните ваше внимание. Если вас стала интересовать смерть, впервые жизнь по-настоящему проявит себя, потому что момент, когда вы воспринимаете смерть спокойно, вы поймете жизнь, что невозможно умереть. В момент, когда вы признаете смерть, вы узнаете, что жизнь вечна

Смерть – это дверь с поверхности жизни, так называемой жизни, обыденной. Это дверь. Если вы пройдете через дверь, вы достигните другой жизни – более глубокой, вечной, без смерти, бессмертной. Итак, из так называемой жизни, которая на самом деле ни что иное, как умирание, человек должен пройти через дверь смерти; только затем человек достигнет жизни, которая является действительно экзистенциальной и живой, и не несущей смерть...

Смерть находится на службе у жизни. Жизнь бесконечна. Но в бессознательном состоянии человек совершает такие поступки, которые он потом не в состоянии объяснить. Ты продолжаешь движение, потому что двигаются все, но не знаешь, куда ты идешь и зачем. Ты продолжаешь жить, потому что все кругом живут, но твоя жизнь бессознательна. Но зачем все это? Зачем тебе просыпаться завтра утром и продолжать свою жизнь? Все твое прошлое доказывает, что ты просто упражнялся в бесполезности, и ты" прекрасно знаешь, что ничего в твоей жизни не изменится, разве только тебе случайно встретится просветленный человек. Такова твоя жизнь. Чем ты руководствуешься в своих действиях? Зачем ты покупаешь вещи? На что ты тратишь свою жизнь? Ты делаешь все бессознательно. Ты просто лунатик, ты спишь с открытыми глазами. Тебя легко обмануть этим занимается и политик, и церковник, но в своей бессознательности ты воспринимаешь все как само собой разумеющееся. [B]Только осознающий человек не поддается эксплуатации.* Только осознающий человек по-настоящему живет, только такой человек умирает тихо, в полном покое, с улыбкой на губах. Для того, кто умирает с улыбкой на губах, смерти не существует, ибо глубоко внутри он осознает, что это лишь смерть физического тела. Жизнь всегда была и всегда будет...*  (из книги - "Смерть -величайший обман")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Человек рожден, чтобы достичь жизни, и сделает он это или нет -зависит от него. Он может упустить ее. *Он может дышать, есть, продолжать стареть, он может продолжать двигаться к могиле - но это не жизнь. Это постепенное умирание, начинающееся с колыбели и кончающееся могилой, семидесятилетняя постепенная смерть. А так как миллионы людей вокруг вас умирают этой постепенной медленной смертью, вы тоже начинаете подражать им. Дети учатся всему от тех, кто окружает их, а мы окружены мертвыми.* Поэтому, прежде всего, вам следует понять, что я подразумеваю под словом "жизнь".

Она должна быть не просто старением. Она должна быть вырастанием. А это две разные вещи. Каждое животное способно состариться. Вырастание - это прерогатива человеческих существ. И лишь немногие люди используют это право. Вырастание это ежемгновенное, все более глубокое погружение в поток жизни, это уход от смерти все дальше - это движение не к смерти. Чем глубже вы идете в жизнь, тем больше вы постигаете бессмертие внутри себя- вы уходите от смерти. Приходит момент, когда вы можете увидеть, что смерть - это не что иное, как смена одежды, смена дома, смена формы - ничто не умирает, ничто не может умереть.
Смерть - это величайшая из всех существующих иллюзий.
Что касается вырастания, просто понаблюдайте за деревом. Когда дерево растет, его корни растут вниз, в глубину. Здесь есть баланс: чем выше вырастает дерево, тем глубже проникнут его корни. Не может выжить дерево большой высоты и с короткими корнями; они не смогут удержать такое громадное дерево. Расти в жизни - это значит погружаться внутрь самого себя - туда, где ваши корни.

На мой взгляд, первый принцип жизни - это медитация. Все остальное приходит потом. А детство - это лучшее время. Вы стареете, и это означает, что вы подходите к смерти все ближе, а значит все труднее и труднее войти в медитацию. Медитация означает вхождение в свое бессмертие, вхождение в свою вечность, вхождение в свою божественность.
И ребенок более всего подходит для этого, потому что он еще не обременен знаниями, не обременен религией, не обременен образованием, не обременен всеми видами вздора. Он невинен. Но, к несчастью, его невинность осуждается как невежество. Невежество и невинность похожи, но это не одно и то же. Невежество - это отсутствие знания, точно так же, как и невинность. Но есть и громадное различие, на которое человечество не обратило внимания до сих пор.

Невинность не только не обладает знаниями - но и не стремится приобрести их. Она полностью удовлетворена, довольна собой. У маленького ребенка нет амбиций, нет желаний. Он так поглощен моментом - летящая птица захватывает его внимание так полно; просто бабочка, ее прекрасная расцветка - и он очарован; радуга в небе - и он не может представить себе, что может быть более важным, более ценным, чем эта радуга. Ночное небо для него наполнено звездами, мириадами звезд.

Невинность- это богатство, это полнота, это чистота.
Невежество - бедно, оно похоже на нищего, оно хочет того, хочет другого, оно хочет обладать знаниями, оно хочет быть респектабельным, оно хочет быть богатым, оно хочет быть могущественным. Невежество идет по пути желания. Но так как в обоих не содержится знания, мы так и не поняли их природы. Мы стали считать, что эти две вещи - одно и то же.
Первым шагом в искусстве жизни будет разграничение невежества и невинности. Невинность следует поддерживать, защищать - потому что ребенок приносит с собой величайшее сокровище, то сокровище, которое мудрецы обретают после напряженных усилий. Мудрецы говорят, что они стали снова детьми, что они заново родились.

В Индии истинный брамин, истинный знающий называет себя "двиджему"- дважды рожденным. Почему дважды рожденным? Что случилось с первым рождением? Какая нужда во втором рождении? И что он собирается получить во втором рождении? "Во втором рождении он получит то, что было доступно в первом, но было разрушено, сломано обществом, родителями, окружающими людьми.

Каждый ребенок не наполнен знаниями. Его простота должна быть как-то устранена,- потому что простота не поможет ему в этом мире конкуренции. Из-за нее он будет выглядеть в глазах мира простаком; его невинность будет использоваться всевозможными способами. Опасаясь общества, опасаясь мира, мы вынуждены переделывать себя; мы стараемся сделать каждого ребенка умным," хитрым, наполненным знаниями, чтобы он мог приобрести в обществе наиболее престижное положение. И ребенок, однажды начав расти в неправильном направлении, продолжает дальше двигаться этим путем - вся его жизнь идет в этом направлении.
Как только вы поймете, что вы упустили жизнь, то первое, что нужно будет вернуть себе - это невинность. Выбросьте ваши знания, забудьте ваши писания, забудьте ваши религии, вашу теологию, вашу философию. Родитесь снова, станьте невинным - и это в ваших руках. Очистите ваш ум от всех чужих идей, от всего заимствованного, от всего, что пришло из традиций, обычаев, от всего, что дано вам другими - родителями, учителями, преподавателями университетов. Просто избавьтесь от этого.

Станьте снова простым, станьте снова ребенком. И это чудо возможно с помощью медитации. Медитация - это просто необычный хирургический метод, который отсекает вас от всего чужого и оставляет только то, что является вашим подлинным существом. Она сжигает все лишнее и оставляет вас обнаженными, одинокими под солнцем, на ветру. Вы становитесь как бы первым человеком, пришедшим на землю, который ничего не знает, который должен все открыть, который должен быть искателем, который должен отправиться в путешествие...
Ошо


  - *Мы выпили жизнь но не стали мудрей. Мы прожили смерть но не стали моложе. Дворник милый дворник. Подмети меня с мостовой...* О боже я и ты в тени у воды
Шли дорогою мечты
И вот мы сохнем как цветы
Одуванчики девочки и мальчики

Глаза блестят ла ла лайла
Но это яд ла ла лайла...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Это безумный мир. Из вашей невинности, если это детская невинность, есть два пути. Либо вы окажетесь в этом большом сумасшедшем доме под названием мир, либо, если вы будете двигаться в другом направлении, а этот путь перед вами открыт, вы можете в итоге стать мудрецами.*

Просто необходимо помнить, в чем отличие между этими двумя дорогами. Тот путь, что ведет в сумасшедший дом, большой сумасшедший дом под названием мир, переполнен. Избегайте толпы. Вы можете быть уверены, что то место, куда направляются все – это ловушка. Обычная логика говорит: «Это верный путь, потому что все по нему идут, как он может быть неправильным?»
Но я говорю вам: найдите такой путь, по которому никто не идет. И у вас есть все шансы в итоге стать мудрыми. Даже ваш первый шаг – уже верный шаг по направлению к предельной реализации. За толпой следуют трусы. А я никогда не слышал, чтобы трус стал просветленным. Они могут стать христианскими овечками, но не могут стать львами. А я хочу, чтобы мои люди были львами. Выберите путь, который ведет вас ко все большему и большему уединению. Выберите нетрадиционную стезю, не ортодоксальную стезю. Выберите путь, который в своей основе будет революционным. Каждый шаг – это бунт против всего прошлого и старого. Этот прогнивший бред сводит весь мир с ума.

И на этом пути вы уже больше не христианин. Вы не можете им быть, потому что быть христианином означает быть частью толпы. Вы больше не индуист, потому что вы больше не часть толпы, вы одиночка. Только индивидуальности могут стать пробужденными. Толпы никогда не достигают просветления. Только индивидуальности, только люди, у которых достаточно духа и смелости быть в одиночестве, могут остановить движение ума и укорениться в своей внутренней невинности.
Чем глубже вы погружаетесь в себя, тем чище те источники сознания, которые вы находите. Когда вы достигаете самого центра вашего существа, вы достигаете центра вселенной. Тогда расцветает мудрость. Это возрождение, воскресение. Вы умираете такими, какими вас хотел видеть мир, и находите в точности то, чего хочет от вас существование. Существование дает вам все, о чем вы просите, чего вы желаете.

Так называемый безумный мир будет лишь обещать, но обещания так и останутся словами. Люди умирают в этом мире после долгой жизни отчаяния и мучений. Если вы хотите умереть экстатично, вам придется выбрать путь одиночества. Это также и путь медитации, потому что ваше абсолютное уединение всегда находится внутри.
Снаружи вы всегда будете сталкиваться с толпой – на любой дороге. Может, вы выбрали такой путь, который кажется тихим, на котором нет движения, но вы не знаете, что впереди. Всюду вы найдете ту или иную толпу. Иногда эта толпа больше – католики, например, – иногда меньше, но вы ее нагоните.
Есть лишь один путь, который ведет внутрь и на котором вы не встретите ни одной живой души. Здесь вы найдете только тишину и покой. Тогда вы найдете себя, и после этого даже вас там уже не будет.

Одиночество становится таким насыщенным и плотным, что вы не можете быть там, вы не можете иметь «я», эго, чувство отдельности от существования. Ваше «я» – это не что иное, как чувство отдельности. А когда вы обнаруживаете, что едины с существованием, никакие знания становятся не нужны. В вашей невинности вы будете знать все значимое, все прекрасное, все истинное. Но это не будет повторением каких то писаний, это не будет заимствовано. Это будет принадлежать лишь вам, на нем будет ваша подпись.
И это одно из величайших благословений в жизни – иметь опыт, который полностью принадлежит вам, не является копией. Только то, что совершенно ново, оригинально, то, что возникает из самого источника вашего существа, может подарить вам удовлетворение, чувство реализации, счастья и глубокое понимание всех тайн жизни и бытия.

Невинность – хорошее начало, но помните, что есть два вида невинности: одна принадлежит ребенку, другая – медитирующему. Медитирующий тоже становится ребенком, но на настолько другом уровне, на такой огромной высоте – как будто бы ребенок находится в долине, а просветленный человек, который снова вернулся в детство, – на залитой солнцем вершине. Расстояние огромно. Но есть некое сходство, ниточка, ведущая от ребенка к сердцу мудреца. Ребенок не может понять мудреца, но мудрец может понять ребенка. Всегда помните это как фундаментальное правило: то, что ниже, не может понять то, что выше, но то, что выше, всегда может понять то, что ниже.

И в вашей жизни, если что то можно сравнить с той вершиной, так это ваше детство. Попробуйте вновь войти в него. Не прячьте его за знаниями, чтобы суметь его забыть. Отбросьте всю накопленную информацию, чтобы заново открыть свою невинность. По мере того, как вы будете избавляться от своих знаний, вы будете избавляться от самого ума, потому что ваш ум – это собирательное название для ваших знаний. Он не является чем то неделимым – так же, как мы зовем растения вокруг «садом», но сад – это лишь собирательное название. Если вы пойдете искать сад, то не найдете его, вы всегда будете видеть отдельные деревья, кусты роз, сезонные цветы, но нигде не найдете собственно сад.

Помните, нас часто сбивают с толку собирательные названия. Мы начинаем думать, что они реальны, но это не так. Общества не существует. Организованной религии не существует, есть только видимость. Не существует ни христианства, ни ислама, ни буддизма, все они – лишь иллюзия. То, что существует, – индивидуально.
Ума нет, это лишь собирательное название для всех ваших знаний. Вынимайте их постепенно и, когда вы извлечете все, что знаете, то не найдете там никакого ума, даже емкости, в которой помещалась вся эта информация знания. Нет никакого хранилища. Совершенно невинные, центрированные в самих себе, понимающие, что жизнь это тайна, и что нет ничего, что можно знать, что знание невозможно по своей природе, мы находимся в окружении чудесного. И это прекрасно, что нас окружает чудесное, потому что это превращает жизнь в нескончаемый восторг, экстаз.

Вы никогда не устанете открывать новые пространства внутри себя. Вам никогда это не наскучит, потому что всегда находится что то новое по мере того, как вы погружаетесь. И чем глубже вы движетесь внутрь себя, тем ближе вы к самому существованию, потому что глубоко внутри вы укоренены в нем. Если дерево будет расти к своим корням, оно найдет землю, оно найдет океан. Оно укоренено в земле, черпая воду из океана.

Если мы будем стремиться в центр… Вы будете удивлены, когда узнаете, что наш центр также пускает корни в существование, хотя это и невидимые корни. Наше сознание подобно воздуху. Оно невидимо, но вы можете его осязать. Вы чувствуете, когда воздух прохладный, когда горячий. Вы можете по разному ощущать свое сознание: когда оно чистое – оно прохладное, когда оно загрязненное – оно горячее. Загрязненное гневом, загрязненное жадностью, загрязненное желаниями, загрязненное целями – оно полыхает, оно не расслаблено, и тогда внутри нет покоя. Но когда все эти желания покинули вас, появляется необыкновенная прохлада, и она продолжает расти.

По мере приближения к себе, вы приближаетесь к вселенной. И величайший момент в вашей жизни – момент принятия тайны существования такой, как она есть, без всяких вопросов. Вы поняли одну вещь: бытие таинственно и будет оставаться таинственным. Не нужны никакие знания. Это означает, что вам стало комфортно с тем, что вселенная загадочна, и вам стало комфортно с тем, что вы сами невинны.
Это – второе рождение. В Индии мы назвали это состояние двидж . И в этом суть нашего поиска здесь.
Ошо

----------


## Кассио

У тебя явно проблемы с головой, да и в жизни тоже, раз она для тебя сон.
Признаки шизофрении - отказ от действительности.
P S Не ищите смысла жизни, это глупо, потому что жизнь - это и есть смысл.

----------


## NEET

> У тебя явно проблемы с головой, да и в жизни тоже, раз она для тебя сон.
> Признаки шизофрении - отказ от действительности.


 "Самое главное – совместить свои рациональные способности при бодрствовании с безграничными возможностями в своих снах. Если ты можешь это – ты можешь все."




> P S Не ищите смысла жизни, это глупо, потому что жизнь - это и есть смысл.


  :Smile:

----------


## Revsh

> У тебя явно проблемы с головой, да и в жизни тоже, раз она для тебя сон.
> Признаки шизофрении - отказ от действительности.


 Да это он дядьку Ошо перечитался) 
Если совсем коротко, то этот дяденька проповедовал, что надо не оглядываться на мораль с нравственностью и вернуться чуть ли не в дикарский образ жизни с его промискуитетом.
Не обижайся *Acros_the_stars* это я к тому, что чтобы ты не читал или не слышал от других людей, а свою всёже голову на плечах иметь надобно, иметь на всё своё мнение.
А Ошо со всей этой своей санньясой явно перемудрил.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> этот дяденька проповедовал, что надо не оглядываться на мораль с нравственностью и вернуться чуть ли не в дикарский образ жизни с его промискуитетом.


 И где он только такое проповедовал... Если совсем коротко,  - кто-то здесь явно перемудрился)




> к тому, что чтобы ты не читал или не слышал от других людей, а свою всёже голову на плечах иметь надобно, иметь на всё своё мнение.


 О Боже, - куда ж я без Ваших-то советов :Stick Out Tongue: 

Благодарюсь)

----------


## Revsh

> И где он только такое проповедовал... Если совсем коротко,  - кто-то здесь явно перемудрился)


 Вы прочли столько его книг, а биографию прочесть ни разу так и не удосужились?
За призывы всех людей к сексуальной раскрепощённости и в частности за практикуемые в его ашрамах, а вернее будет сказать в притонах сексуальных оргий, его даже нарекли титулом Секс-гуру)
Он полагал, что один из путей достичь просветления, это удовлетворить все свои плотские потребности в наиполнейшем объёме.
Сами почитайте в нете.



> О Боже, - куда ж я без Ваших-то советов
> 
> Благодарюсь)


 Да не за что, не жалко, обращайтесь, натации читать я люблю)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Вы прочли столько его книг, а биографию прочесть ни разу так и не удосужились? Сами почитайте в нете.


 Вот как раз биографию нужно читать из его книг а не из инета и википедии, куда пишут "осведомленные" личности...





> а призывы всех людей к сексуальной раскрепощённости и в частности за практикуемые в его ашрамах, а вернее будет сказать в притонах сексуальных оргий, его даже нарекли титулом Секс-гуру)


 Журналисты и не такое прилепляли к нему...выдумок было намноооого больше...




> Он полагал, что один из путей достичь просветления, это удовлетворить все свои плотские потребности в наиполнейшем объёме.


 В такое могут поверить только те, кто никогда не открывал его книг, или открывать не собирается)
Если найдете мне, где он такое полагал) - дам Вам рубль)))




> Да не за что, не жалко, обращайтесь, натации читать я люблю)


 А надо бы книги..и в оригинале....иначе выглядите весьма-весьма некомпетентно в отношении обсуждаемого вопроса...настолько некомпетентно, что даже не хочется более продолжать эту дискуссию)...
Лучше почитайте непосредственно его книги, сразу же многое прояснится. 
Сами почитайте в нете. 
Тот, кто действительно заинтересован - без проблем сумеет отделить зерна от плевел...

----------


## Revsh

> Вот как раз биографию нужно читать из его книг а не из инета и википедии, куда пишут "осведомленные" личности...


 По этой логике выходит, что в интернете нельзя доверять абсолютно ни чему, всё там писанное вымысел чистой воды, даже в самых авторитетных источниках.
К примеру, Х.Колумб Америку не открывал, автором общей теории относительности является не А.Эйнштеин, произведение Ромео и Джульетта вышло не из под пера У.Шекспира, а Иван Грозный на самом деле был святым апостолом)
Да даже есть информация из первых уст. Некоторые адепты Раджниша, его последователи, которые долгое время жили вместе с ним в его ашраме в Пуне, сами в последствии признавались, что там все друг с другом спали, в том числе и они.
Ну и в оконцовке зделаю вам фаталити как в Мортал Комбате (кстати, в детстве всем надирал задницу в этой игрушке, и знал не только как делаются фаталити, но даже все комбинации бруталити, причём у всех персонажей от Noob-saiboota с Subzero до Sony с Kitanoy)
- И вот *Acros_the_stars* повержен, тело его стоит в бездвижении, кружится лишь одна голова, к нему медленно подходит *Revsh*, осталось только добить противника... 
- но конечно-же, к НЕудивлению всех собравшихся зевак *Revsh*, этот доблестный рыцарь, щадит своего оппонента. За что и получает приз зрительских симпатий в виде нарекания *Revsh Blagorodniy*. Но happy end'у всё-равно не быть, в сюжете отсутствует *Принцесса*.
...А *Revsh Blagorodniy* всё-таки хитёр, он не с проста пощадил *Acrosa_the_starsa*, он тем самым убил двух зайцев сразу, и имя себе доброе снискал, и нанёс таки медленный завершающий удар своему противнику, именуемый - диммаком, кстати. А как же иначе, да у *Acrosa_the_starsa* просто-напросто мозги взорвутся, когда он узнает, что у его покойного мастера Ошо даже есть такая книга - От секса к Сверхсознанию.



> Если найдете мне, где он такое полагал) - дам Вам рубль)))


 Рубль на стол.....↑
Поздравляю, теперь вы должник. Думаю следует напомнить, что должником помирать не пологается, не принято. Так что, путь ТУДА вам теперь закрыт, пока со мной не рассчитаетесь)))



> А надо бы книги..и в оригинале....
> Лучше почитайте непосредственно его книги, сразу же многое прояснится.


 Вуахахаха... помните фильм Хищник со Шварценеггером в главной роли, так вот я щяс ржу также как этот самый Хищник в конце фильма))))) Вот и вы почитайте в оригинале...↑↑↑
Чтобы вам тоже прояснилось... вохохо...вохохо...



> Тот, кто действительно заинтересован - без проблем сумеет отделить зерна от плевел...


 Да на самом деле я ничего не имею против вашего Сенсея, есть и рациональные зерна в его проповедях не отрицаю, но вот на что я указываю, это как раз таки и есть эти самые плёвла, вкусненько приправленные)

----------


## qwe

Я не читала Ошо - давно когда-то афоризмы только. Я просто предположила и по первой ссылке была эта книга: http://www.koob.ru/osho/vigyan_bhairav_tantra

Что такое Тантра, *Revsh*, знаете?

----------


## Revsh

*Qwe*, я специально полазил по различным сайтам, но всёже остановился на Википедии, потому как наверное это один из самых авторитетнейших ресурсов.
И вот, что я там накопал, цитирую:
Религиовед Л. И. Григорьева писала, что «Конечная цель религиозной практики Раджнеша — достижение состояния просветления и тотального освобождения. Способы достижения этого состояния — отбрасывание стереотипов культуры, воспитания, традиций, отказ от всего того, что навязывает общество.» При этом «разрушение „социальных барьеров и стереотипов“ должно происходить во время общения с „учителем“, а обретение внутренней свободы — через практику „динамической медитации“ И СЕКСУАЛЬНЫЕ ОРГИИ, ПРЕПОДНОСИМЫЕ ПОД ВЫВЕСКОЙ ТАНТРИЗМА».
Религиовед С. В. Пахомов указывал, что Ошо "ПООЩРЯЛ СРЕДИ СВОИХ АДЕПТОВ СЕКСУАЛЬНУЮ РАСКРЕПОЩЁННОСТЬ, СЧИТАЯ „ТАНТРИЧЕСКИЙ“ СЕКС движущей силой, ведущей к „просветлению“. Религиовед Д. Е. Фурман отмечал, что ТАНТРИЧЕСКИЙ СЕКС был одним из методов, которые Ошо ДАВАЛ НЕКОТОРЫМ УЧЕНИКАМ ДЛЯ «ПОСТИЖЕНИЯ АБСОЛЮТА»
..................................................  .............
И удалите хотябы одно сообщение из лички, а то кое-что хотел вам отправить.

----------


## qwe

> И вот, что я там накопал, цитирую:
> Религиовед Л. И. Григорьева писала, что «Конечная цель религиозной практики Раджнеша — достижение состояния просветления и тотального освобождения. Способы достижения этого состояния — отбрасывание стереотипов культуры, воспитания, традиций, отказ от всего того, что навязывает общество.» При этом «разрушение „социальных барьеров и стереотипов“ должно происходить во время общения с „учителем“, а обретение внутренней свободы — через практику „динамической медитации“ И СЕКСУАЛЬНЫЕ ОРГИИ, ПРЕПОДНОСИМЫЕ ПОД ВЫВЕСКОЙ ТАНТРИЗМА».
> Религиовед С. В. Пахомов указывал, что Ошо "ПООЩРЯЛ СРЕДИ СВОИХ АДЕПТОВ СЕКСУАЛЬНУЮ РАСКРЕПОЩЁННОСТЬ, СЧИТАЯ „ТАНТРИЧЕСКИЙ“ СЕКС движущей силой, ведущей к „просветлению“. Религиовед Д. Е. Фурман отмечал, что ТАНТРИЧЕСКИЙ СЕКС был одним из методов, которые Ошо ДАВАЛ НЕКОТОРЫМ УЧЕНИКАМ ДЛЯ «ПОСТИЖЕНИЯ АБСОЛЮТА»


 Несомненно, тантрические практики с нашим менталитетом плохо совместимы.
Насколько Ошо компетентен в этой области - не знаю. Изучать надо.





> И удалите хотябы одно сообщение из лички, а то кое-что хотел вам отправить.


 В ящик пишите или в скайп.
Потому что, в начале  вы одно напишете, потом 15-е.  :Smile:  А мне сейчас неудобно чисткой заниматься. Есть, знаете ли, письма, которые надо скопировать, сохранить и проч.

----------


## qwe

> Хотел ответить на один вопрос, но да ладно, проехали)


 о, господи) сейчас удалю.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

О, БОГ ТЫ МОЙ -* Revsh*  да Вы просто гигант мыслей...)




> По этой логике выходит, что в интернете нельзя доверять абсолютно ни чему, всё там писанное вымысел чистой воды, даже в самых авторитетных источниках.


 По этой логике выходит, что как минимум кроме интернета, которому Вы так страстно верите) - необходимо КАК МИНИМУМ хотя бы немного прикоснуться к первоисточнику, прежде чем делать определенные выводы...Вы же судя по всему, помимо Википедии и отзывов его критиков читали больше ничего... Если уж действительно разумно подходить к данному вопросу, или если действительно хочешь разобраться, тогда нужно ознакомиться с разными точками зрения, рассмотреть проблему или интересующий вопрос со всех сторон. И первоочередно - нужно хотя бы прочитать) то, что критикуете)))
А Вы вытянули из инета одну критику - и на этом основании присвоили себе звание победителя...ВЫ, наверное, и в мортал комбат играли подобным образом...
Прежде чем слепо доверять Вашим  "авторитетным источникам" - почитайте хоть чуточку сам источник... 

А по поводу  информации из первых уст - существует также книга приближенного ученика Ошо, который ясно показывает, откуда исходит вся критика и выдумки относительно Ошо...Видите - не все так просто оказывается...Если хотите исследовать - исследуйте разные точки зрения -так Вы с большей вероятностью докопаетесь до истины. Тем более у определенных учеников ОШо возможно были веские основания специально говорить о нем гадости...не все так просто мой дорогой сыщик... :Stick Out Tongue: 




> А Revsh Blagorodniy всё-таки хитёр, он не с проста пощадил Acrosa_the_starsa, он тем самым убил двух зайцев сразу,


 Да Вы просто продемонстрировали, как не нужно подходить к исследованию вопроса...




> у Acrosa_the_starsa просто-напросто мозги взорвутся, когда он узнает, что у его покойного мастера Ошо даже есть такая книга - От секса к Сверхсознанию.


 Я прекрасно знаю и читал эту книгу. НУ И как она относится к той критике, которую Вы ранее изложили (скопировав цитату некой осведомленной личности) ???)
Вы хоть книгу-то саму открыли - хоть одну страницу прочитали оттуда?)))




> Рубль на стол.....↑


 За что? -  За то, что нашли в интернете название книги?))))
- 



> Да на самом деле я ничего не имею против вашего Сенсея, есть и рациональные зерна в его проповедях не отрицаю, но вот на что я указываю, это как раз таки и есть эти самые плёвла, вкусненько приправленные)


 Да откройте же саму книгу наконец, чтобы хотябы ознакомиться с тем, на что "Вы" указывайте...
ЗА подобное расследование Вам полагается фаталити от Бараки :Smile:  - найдите в интернете видео и насладитесь феерверком...

а Вы - господин *Revsh;* - очень хитры...просто невероятно *хитры*)))

В самом деле *Revsh* - прочитайте вот эту книгу...а вдруг... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Я не читала Ошо - давно когда-то афоризмы только. Я просто предположила и по первой ссылке была эта книга: http://www.koob.ru/osho/vigyan_bhairav_tantra


 Если действительно заинтересовались - предлагаю начинать именно этой книги - http://www.koob.ru/osho/awareness
(краткое содержание в самом первом сообщении этой темы)

----------


## Revsh

*Acros_the_stars*
В общем, хотел опять расписать вам всё по строчкам, тем более очень есть даже о чём поспорить, но по правде говоря сейчас мысли заняты совсем другим.
А насчёт рекомендуемых вами книг Ошо, боюсь, что у меня в близжайшие месяца 1,5 не будет времени с их ознакомлением. Мозг занят перевариванием кое-чего другого. Да и появится ли это самое время потом тоже не известно, есть большая вероятность, что нет.
А я ведь планировал в близжайшем будущем посетить именно Индию, кстати. Если случится чудо и слетят кое-какие кандалы тянущие меня в пропасть (в чём я сомневаюсь), Индию таки посещу, хотя в моём случае это плохая затея. И по случаю мог бы заглянуть в один из ашрамов вашего наставника, к санньясинам. Вот уж действительно будет первоисточник)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> И по случаю мог бы заглянуть в один из ашрамов вашего наставника, к санньясинам. Вот уж действительно будет первоисточник)


 Боюсь, что там остался только бизнессс...

На самом деле, для тех кто действительно в теме, - эта критика настолько смехотворна, что даже не стоит того, чтобы ее опровергать...

----------


## Revsh

> Боюсь, что там остался только бизнессс...


 Аха точно, ПРИТОН-бизнес)))))) 



> На самом деле, - эта критика настолько смехотворна


 На самом деле, мой дорогой друг, прежде чем религиоведы-индологи обрушили критику на его идеологию, они тщательно узучили, проанализировали всё это санньясиново учение Ошо, разобрали на мелкие косточки, так сказать не с пустого воздуха почерпнули информацию.
И они не какие-нибудь там ребята с заднего двора,
а академики с учённой степенью, кстати.



> что даже не стоит того, чтобы ее опровергать...


 А сколько не старайся ПРАВДУ неопровергнешь!)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> На самом деле, мой дорогой друг, прежде чем религиоведы-индологи обрушили критику на его идеологию, они тщательно узучили, проанализировали всё это санньясиново учение Ошо, разобрали на мелкие косточки, так сказать не с пустого воздуха почерпнули информацию.


 Ага, открыли википедию и за накатали Эссе :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> А сколько не старайся ПРАВДУ неопровергнешь!)


 Просто иногда ее лень расписывать :Stick Out Tongue: 




> И они не какие-нибудь там ребята с заднего двора,
> а академики с учённой степенью, кстати.


 ))))) - PHD...

----------


## Revsh

Вот на этой замечательной ноте и окончим нашу бессмысленную дебаторию, потому, что Ошо бесспорно призывал вести раскрепощённую половую жизнь, мотивируя это, как способ достижения катарсиса.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> потому, что Ошо бесспорно призывал вести раскрепощённую половую жизнь, мотивируя это, как способ достижения катарсиса.


 Это только у Вас и у Ваших друзей-философов-докторов - бесспорно...
Сам Ошо считал это как раз наинизшим способом высвобождения Энергии, но для этого нужно читать а не проецировать собственные нереализованные желания и фантазии...ученая степень - как -  никак) 

Впрочем, Вы правы,  - Вам уже пора, тем более они наверное Вас давно заждались в Вашей секретной индийской-лаборатории-притоне по исследованию половых способов достижения катарсиса.
Снимаю Шляпу...

Кстати - передавайте привет Рейдену, если вдруг сочтете необходимым почтить его скромную персону своим бесспорным присутствием.

----------


## Rum

> Впрочем, Вы правы,  - Вам уже пора, тем более они наверное Вас давно заждались в Вашей секретной индийской-лаборатории-притоне по исследованию половых способов достижения катарсиса.
> Снимаю Шляпу...


 Пропустила начало полемики, но это очень смешно xdd

----------


## Revsh

> Сам Ошо считал это как раз наинизшим способом высвобождения Энергии


 Пожалуйста! Вот Вам цитаты лично самого ОШО:



> Секс может показать вам в чем реальность жизни, потому что секс - это самое живое, что есть в вас. Ум - это наиболее мертвая вещь в вас, а секс - самое живое в вас. Именно поэтому ум всегда против секса, и ум всегда подавляет его. Они враги.  Ум - мертвая вещь, а секс - это жизненная сила.


 Немного его перефразируем:
Ребятки! Вернёмся же к первобытному обществу, станем же теми тупарылыми дикарями, которые ничего не смыслили кроме как потрах...ся!



> любовь - это всего лишь этикет, для вступления в секс, иначе было бы слишком грубо начинать ...  Она просто играет роль смазочного вещества.


 Роль смазочного вещества...))))))



> Никогда не следуйте разуму…не руководствуйтесь принципами, этикетом, нормами поведения». 
> «тяга к насилию, сексу, стяжательству, лицемерию — есть свойство сознания»


 А по - этому его призыву, вообще можно смело заявлять, что ОШО есть никто иной как -- морально-нравственно-духовный ТЕРРОРИСТ!!!



> Снимаю Шляпу...


 Действительно, пока она окончательно и бесповоротно не Прилипла к Вашей бедной головке, немедля снимайте эту мерзкую Санньясинову Шляпку!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Пожалуйста! Вот Вам цитаты лично самого ОШО:


 Давайте тогда уже их полностью, а не вырванные фразы из контекста, вставленные в Ваш контекст:

"Секс может показать вам в чем реальность жизни, потому что секс - это самое живое, что есть в вас. Ум - это наиболее мертвая вещь в вас, а секс - самое живое в вас. Именно поэтому ум всегда против секса, и ум всегда подавляет его. Они враги.  Ум - мертвая вещь, а секс - это жизненная сила. Они ведут борьбу. И всякий раз, когда вы двигаетесь в секс, ум чувствует разочарование и говорит: "Это неправильно. Не ходи туда снова".

Ум становится морализатором, ум становится пуританином, ум становится священником. Ум продолжает осуждать. Ум продолжает осуждать все живое в вас и ум боготворит все,  что мертвое. И секс является наиболее живой вещью в вас, потому что жизнь приходит из него: вы родились благодаря нему, вы можете родить благодаря нему. Везде, где есть жизнь, живость, секс является источником."

Osho, The Supreme Doctrine, Talk №14

В данном случае он не восхваляет распутный образ жизни, как Вам нравится это подавать,  - а говорит о значении сексуальной энергии вообщем. О том, что эта неотьемлемая часть жизни, и что именно подавление этой энергии и неразумное отношение к проблеме вообщем в итоге и приводит ко всем извращениям итд. У него есть целая и очень интересная книга на эту тему - от "секса к сверхсознанию". Рекомендую, чтобы действительно понять, о чем идет речь.




> любовь - это всего лишь этикет, для вступления в секс, иначе было бы слишком грубо начинать ... Она просто играет роль смазочного вещества.


 "Психологи утверждают, что любовь - есть не что иное как прелюдия к сексу. Они правы, потому что у них нет другого образца для изучения. Они изучают вас, а затем они приходят к выводу, что любовь есть не что иное, как прелюдия. Она просто создает ситуацию, в которой может случиться секс, и ничего больше. И тогда, когда происходит секс, любовь исчезает. Это так же, как когда вы голодны вас тянет к еде, и вы смотрите на еду зачарованным взглядом. Но когда ваш голод утолен, вы отводите взгляд от еды. Все очарование теряется.

Поэтому, когда вы любите вашу жену или вашего мужа, любовь - это всего лишь этикет, для вступления в секс, иначе было бы слишком грубо начинать ...  Она просто играет роль смазочного вещества. И когда секс удовлетворен, муж переходит на свою сторону кровати и засыпает. Он закончил, все очарование ушло. Оно придет снова только тогда, когда он снова почувствует голод. Психологи утверждают, что любовь есть не что иное, как прелюдия, просто манеры.  И они правы, потому что они не знают, людей другого типа."

Osho, The Supreme Doctrine, Talk №5

По-моему в этих словах есть доля истины, в особенности в наше сверх-романтическое время...




> Никогда не следуйте разуму…не руководствуйтесь принципами, этикетом, нормами поведения».
> «тяга к насилию, сексу, стяжательству, лицемерию — есть свойство сознания»


 Вот это судя по всему цитата не ОШо - а его критиков, которые восприняли все согласно своему разуму и подали в угодном им контексте Причем явно две фразы вырваны из контеткста. В первом случае он наверное говорил об обусловленности ума обществом, а во втором - о том, что все мы так или иначе люди, и что во всех людях возникают подобные устремления, и скорее всего о том, как быть наблюдателям возникающего в собственном сознании и не вовлекаться в него.  




> Немного его перефразируем:
> Ребятки! Вернёмся же к первобытному обществу, станем же теми тупарылыми дикарями, которые ничего не смыслили кроме как потрах...ся!


 Ну, если это все, что Вы уловили его в словах, то - ничем не могу Вам помочь. Так или иначе - каждый воспринимает согласно своему разуму.




> Роль смазочного вещества...))))))


 Удачи Вам :Smile:

----------


## Revsh

*Acros_the_stars*
Пожалуйста!
Вот Вам история одного мужчины, который знает об ОШО куда больше меня, и скорее всего Вас. Хотя бы даже просто в силу возраста, у него было времени с ознакомлением творчества вашего общего Мастера (теперь уже только лично Вашего, но не его) поболее чем у Вас.
..................................................  ................................
ПРЕДИСЛОВИЕ.
С 1999 года я был почитателем Ошо. Скажу больше, я любил его всем сердцем. Я жалел только об одном – что он умер до того, как я узнал о нём, иначе я уже был бы у его ног, бросив всё: семью, работу, продав квартиру и т. д. И хотя я ни разу не был в ашраме Ошо, я прочёл около 200 книг, составленных на основе его бесед, смотрел видеозаписи его выступлений перед санньясинами и его интервью журналистам, постоянно практиковал предложенные им медитативные техники, посетил ряд семинаров, проводимых его санньясинами. Параллельно я читал Джидду Кришнамурти и У.Г. Кришнамурти, Пападжи, Нисаргадатту Махараджа, Рамеша Балсекара, Дэвида Керса, Экхарта Толле, Дугласа Хардинга, Тони Парсонса, Рам Цзы, Карла Ренца и многих, многих других (всех не перечислишь). 
Практические упражнения по развитию осознанности стали для меня хлебом насущным. В результате секс постепенно исчез из моей жизни, хотя раньше я был очень активным в этом плане (для справки, сейчас мне 38 лет). Той окончательной реализации, которую называют просветлением, со мной не случилось, но вот уже около 6 лет секс отсутствует в моей жизни по той причине, что мне это стало просто неинтересно, так случилось, что энергия больше не течёт в эту сторону, как говорится «не тянет». Я бы возможно решил, что со мной что-то не в порядке, если бы у многих Учителей, в том числе у Ошо не читал о том, что это закономерный процесс для медитирующего человека. 
И вот недавно я решил для вдохновения посмотреть какое-нибудь интервью с Ошо. Я уже около года не читал его книг и не смотрел видеозаписей его выступлений. 
И вот захожу я на YouTube и вижу, что появилось свеженькое интервью, которое я раньше не видел. Добавлено оно было 14 августа 2014 года, а называлось «Ошо даёт уроки пикапа». 
Я вдруг посмотрел на Ошо совсем другими глазами. Я никогда ранее не подвергал сомнению его просветлённость. Для меня это была аксиома. Я влюбился в этого человека с первого взгляда, ничего не зная о нём и не прочтя ни единой строчки из его книг, просто по фотографии на обложке книги, стоящей на полке в магазине. Я увидел его глаза на обложке книги и почувствовал, что «Пришёл домой». Это фраза прозвучала тогда в моей голове и буквально передавала то ощущение, которое я испытал, глядя в том далёком 1999 году на фотографию Ошо – «Я, наконец-то, пришёл домой». В тот день я купил все продававшиеся в том магазине книги Ошо, а именно 5 штук (разумеется, это были разные книги, а не 5 копий одной и той же книги). 
И вот теперь спустя 15 лет безграничной любви и веры в этого богоподобного человека, я увидел перед собой жалкого манипулятора, злобного, несчастного, неудовлетворённого жизнью старикашку. 
Теперь я знаю, что он лгал! Раньше все его нестыковки, все противоречия в его словесных конструкциях я пропускал мимо ушей. Я считал это методом просветлённого Мастера (надо сказать, что он очень упорно убеждал в этом всех своих слушателей, а, стало быть, и читателей, ибо, как я уже говорил, на основе его бесед были составлены книги). Он никогда не скрывал, что сам себе противоречит, объясняя это противоречивостью самой истины, которую невозможно вербализировать, а также тем, что надо слушать промежутки между его словами, а не сами слова. Но в данном случае речь идёт не о противоречивости истины, речь идёт о наглой ЛЖИ, когда не только его слова в разные периоды, но и его поступки по отношению к его словам диаметрально противоположны. Я вдруг ясно увидел, что все противоречия в его словах (о поступках речь пойдёт чуть позже) не имеют никакого отношения к истине, это просто софизмы – ложные умозаключения. А ноги у всего этого растут из его блестящего философского образования, его маниакальной жажды спорить со всеми ещё с детства и его постоянного участия в диспутах, где он оттачивал своё ораторское мастерство и получал главные призы. Он с его блестящим образованием посетил многих индийских Учителей и Гуру, посмотрел на них, на их тупость и убожество и, наверное, решил: «Если эти идиоты могут собирать кучи последователей и учеников, которые им поклоняются, несут им свои деньги, то почему я со своим блестящим интеллектом и широким кругозором не могу сделать то же самое. Я могу сделать это намного лучше, я оболваню не просто десятки и сотни тысяч последователей, я способен оболванить весь мир!» 
Сам Ошо вспоминал такой случай (об этом можно прочесть в его книге «Гусь снаружи»), произошедший с ним и одной из его учениц (цитирую):
«Одна из моих учениц, Нирмала Шривастава, стала сейчас великим духовным лидером. Теперь у нее длинное имя: Ее Святейшество Джагатджанани - «Мать всего мира» - Матаджи Нирмаладжи Шриваставаджи.
Однажды она путешествовала со мной в автомобиле, и мы проезжали ашрам Муктананды. Люди из ашрама пригласили меня зайти на несколько минут, просто на чашку чая. Позади было долгое путешествие, и я сказал: «Это не повредит». В любом случае, я люблю чай! И я остановился на пять минут.
Нирмала увидела Муктананду. Она не могла поверить, что этот глупо выглядящий человек, отвратительный, похожий на шута, стал духовным лидером.
После чая, когда мы вернулись в машину, она сказала: «Если этот человек стал духовным лидером, то почему не могу я?»
Я ответил: «Ты можешь». И она им стала.» (Конец цитаты).
Сам Ошо, вероятно, ещё в ранней юности понял, что (далее цитирую слова Ошо из той же книги «Гусь снаружи»): 
«В мире столько глупцов, что каждый индиец может найти себе учеников. Это со-вершенно не проблема. Достаточно просто быть индийцем, и вы уже гуру.» (Конец цитаты).
ИТАК, интервью Ошо.
Ошо. Интервью. 
Хождение по лезвию бритвы. Воздержание и брак – лишь ямы по обе стороны дороги. 
Источник: «Последний завет», том 1, № 5. 
Название главы: «Будь готов». 22 июля 1985 года. 
Беседа в «Джизес Гроув».
Архивный номер 507225.
Ссылка на видеозапись этого интервью с Ошо на YouTube: 

Моё примечание: особое внимание обратите на то, что это интервью было взято у Ошо в 1985 году, когда Ошо было уже 54 года, а выглядел он намного старше своих лет - практически глубоким стариком.
Журналист: Вы когда-нибудь соблюдали целибат?
Ошо: Прямо сейчас я соблюдаю целибат, но если моё здоровье улучшится, я перестану его соблюдать. Я никогда не соблюдал целибат. Я вообще ничего не делаю против природы. Прямо сейчас я соблюдаю целибат не потому, что воздержание имеет какую-либо ценность, а просто потому что я болен. У меня совершенно нет энергии, чтобы заниматься любовью с женщиной и проделывать все эти гимнастические упражнения, нет. У меня хватает энергии только на то, чтобы беседовать с моими людьми, беседовать с Вами. Если я снова поправлюсь, я обещаю Вам, что не стану воздерживаться. 
(Моё примечание: в связи с этим высказыванием Ошо о его собственной сексуальной жизни хочу привести Вам выдержки из его книги «Психология эзотерического», Глава 3 «Секс, любовь и молитва: три ступени Божественного», которые на 100% демонстрируют, что Ошо – никакой не просветлённый, а просто шарлатан! Цитирую:
«Если ваша энергия нужна для чего-то другого, что доставляет вам больше радости, секс исчезнет (!!!). Это не означает, что вы сублимировали энергию: вы с ней ничего не делали. Просто открылся путь к большему блаженству, и автоматически, непроизвольно вся энергия потекла в новом направлении.
Если у вас в руках камни, а вы вдруг находите бриллианты, то вы даже не заметите, как уроните камни. Они упадут сами, как будто вы их и не держали. Вы даже не заметите, как отказались от них, как их выбросили. Вы даже не поймете, как все произошло. Ничего не было сублимировано. Просто открылся больший источник радости, и источники меньшей радости иссякли сами по себе.
Секс стал критерием, по которому судят, ДОСТИГЛА ЛИ В ДАННОМ ЧЕЛОВЕКЕ ЭНЕРГИЯ БОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ИЛИ НЕТ (!!!). Мы не в состоянии непосредственно знать, встретился ли человек с Божественным, — мы точно не знаем, есть ли у человека бриллианты, — но мы способны заметить, что человек выбросил камни, потому что в камнях мы разбираемся. И мы в состоянии увидеть, когда кто-то трансцендировал секс, потому что мы знакомы с сексом.
Секс настолько обязателен и непроизволен, это такая великая сила, что ее невозможно трансцендировать, пока не достигнешь Божественного.
И брахмачарья становится таким критерием (примечание – брахмачарья – сексуальное воздержание).
Если развивается любовь, СЕКС ИСЧЕЗАЕТ (!!!). В действительности это один из способов узнать, что любовь получила полное развитие. Секс подобен яичной скорлупе, через которую должна пробиться любовь. Как только любовь появится на свет, СКОРЛУПА БУДЕТ РАЗБИТА И ОТБРОШЕНА (!!!).
Вы встретите нечто столь блаженное, что СЕКС ПОБЛЕКНЕТ И ОТПАДЕТ САМ ПО СЕБЕ (!!!). И теперь ваша энергия больше не будет течь в этом направлении. Энергия всегда течет в направлении блаженства. Поскольку секс дает блаженство, энергия устремляется к нему, но если вы ищете еще большего блаженства — блаженства, выходящего за пределы секса, более удовлетворяющего, глубокого и завершенного, — тогда, сама по себе, энергия перестанет течь в сторону секса (!!!).» (Конец цитаты).
Если Ошо всегда занимался сексом, и продолжит им заниматься в будущем, как только поправится, это значит, что у него в руках всё ещё камни, скорлупа не разбита и не отброшена! Секс не поблёк и не отпал! Секс как был, так и остаётся в жизни просветлённого Мастера. Энергия Ошо всё ещё течёт в сторону секса! 
Вот это новость! А как же брахмачарья, т.е. сексуальное воздержание, которое, по словам самого Ошо, является критерием достижения человеком Божественного?

----------


## Revsh

Продолжаем слушать интервью.
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Не обещайте мне, пообещайте им (что Вы не станете воздерживаться, когда выздоровеете). Многие женщины здесь рассказывали мне, что Вы – великолепный любовник. 
ОШО: Так и есть. 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Откуда они знают?
ОШО: Многие из них, должно быть, любили меня. Я, должно быть, любил их.
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Значит ли это, что у Вас был секс с ними?
ОШО: Конечно. Как же их любить, если не заниматься с ними сексом? 
(Моё примечание: Ошо договорился до того, что уже и любить без секса невозможно!)
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Как Вы выбираете своих сексуальных партнёров?
ОШО: Без проблем, ведь я ни о чём не договариваюсь, не строю никаких отношений, ничего похожего на брак. Нет, только на какое-то мгновение, в данный момент… Путешествуя в поезде, я встречаю незнакомку. Я даже не спрашиваю имя этой женщины, потому что мы, возможно, никогда больше не встретимся. Какой в этом смысл? Но если она готова и я… Я, воистину, баловень судьбы. (Смех в зале). Я не знаю, почему, но женщины всегда готовы. Мне ещё никогда не попадалась женщина, которая бы не хотела. Если я не хотел, то это другое дело. Но если я хотел, то не было в моей жизни такой женщины, которая бы не хотела. При этом не вставал вопрос о том, чтобы давать друг другу какие-то обещания типа: «Я буду любить тебя вечно, всегда…». Всё просто. Это происходит спонтанно. Мгновенный роман. 
(Моё примечание: на самом деле, фраза, произнесённая Ошо по-английски, звучит так – «Momentary affair», что имеет несколько вариантов перевода. В русских субтитрах на YouTube выбран самый мягкий и привлекательный вариант перевода из трёх возможных, а они таковы - лёгкая интрижка, секундное дело, мгновенный роман). 
Но продолжим слушать Ошо. 
ОШО: Мы делим это мгновение друг с другом, мы наслаждаемся этим мгновением. И, возможно, на следующей станции я сойду или сойдёт она, и мы никогда больше не увидимся. Мне больше не встречались многие из тех женщин, с которыми у меня были прекрасные моменты любви. Но здесь, в моей коммуне, много женщин, и это доказывает одну очень принципиальную вещь: несмотря на то, что я люблю стольких женщин, они не ревнуют друг друга. 
(Моё примечание: на самом деле, как я выяснил недавно, они очень ревновали друг друга, в чём сами неоднократно признавались в своих воспоминаниях, и об их ревности также упоминали в своих воспоминаниях многочисленные свидетели из числа санньясинов Ошо). 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Вы когда-нибудь были близки к тому, чтобы жениться?
ОШО: Нет, никогда. Я был против брака с самого начала, ведь это значит потерять свободу. Быть официально связанным с мужчиной или женщиной, нет. Свобода для меня – самая главная ценность. 
(Моё примечание: цитаты из книги «Белый Лотос» и «Книги мудрости» Ошо: «Ты живешь в мире, но остаёшься свидетелем. Ты в мире, но не от мира сего. Не надо бросать свои семьи или бросать работу и уходить в Гималаи, оставайтесь на базаре, но пусть это не затрагивает вас изнутри. Внутри оставайтесь свободным от всего этого, будьте глазом тайфуна. Вы – это любовь. Вы – это свобода. Даже если вы находитесь в тюрьме, прикованный, лишенный свободы, никто не может лишить свободы ВАС, ваша душа остается свободной.» (Конец цитаты). И вдруг в интервью такая нелепая фраза из уст Ошо, что брак может лишить человека свободы. Эта фраза полностью перечёркивает все те прекрасные слова о человеке и свободе, которые он говорил прежде. Если человек, по его словам, – это свобода, т. е. если свобода – это сама суть каждого человека, то каким образом такое внешнее явление, как брак, может лишить человека его сокровенной сути? Если присутствие рядом с Ошо женщины, супруги способно лишить его свободы, то он не просветлённый! Или Ошо, хотя и произносит слово «свобода» с невероятным пафосом, всё-таки говорит о другой свободе – свободе шляться по бабам? Тогда, конечно, жена будет препятствием!)
ОШО: Нет ничего выше свободы. Было трудно, потому что я боролся с этим с самого начала. Моим родителям было трудно, моей семье было трудно, но я сказал им совершенно ясно раз и навсегда, что не собираюсь жениться. Они были бы абсолютно счастливы, если бы я хотел стать монахом и дал обет безбрачия. Я сказал им: «Нет, и монахом, соблюдающим целибат, я тоже быть не собираюсь». Они очень сильно переживали. Если бы я стал монахом и дал обет безбрачия, они были бы счастливы. На самом деле, они гордились бы тем, что их сын стал великим монахом. Я сказал: «Нет, и то, и другое, это лишь ямы по обе стороны дороги. Я собираюсь идти ровно посередине, по лезвию бритвы. И мне чрезвычайно нравится так идти.»
(Моё примечание: Боже мой, какой пафос! Ему было трудно! Он боролся за свою свободу! Так же трудно, наверное, было девчонкам из Украины, которые сказали своим матерям и отцам: «Нет, мы не выйдем замуж, мы не хотим встретить свою любовь, с которой проживём душа в душу до старости, и в монастырь мы тоже не пойдём, мы поедем в Москву и всю жизнь будем стоять на трассе! Это срединный путь. И он нам чрезвычайно нравится!» Хочется просто преклонить колени перед такими борцами за свободу. Для этого, действительно, требуется много мужества. Для этого нужно быть человеком с большой буквы. А там уже и до просветления рукой подать.)
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: А как насчёт давления со стороны общества, в котором Вы жили? Не только со стороны родителей – ведь особенно в то время индийское общество было абсолютно закрытым, и, наверняка, требовало, чтобы Вы выбрали либо одно, либо другое.
ОШО: Я достаточно разумен для этого общества. 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Тогда что бы Вы сказали всем людям на земле, состоящим в браке? Им всем нужно развестись? 
ОШО: Всем нужно развестись без исключения. Людям следует встречаться и любить друг друга время от времени, когда есть такая возможность. Не должно быть этого ужасного явления, когда жена обязана заниматься любовью с мужем, которого она больше не любит, но она выполняет свой супружеский долг. 
(Моё примечание: Да, не должно быть такого ужасного явления, когда жена обязана заниматься любовью с мужем, которого она больше не любит. Но из этого НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ, что всем нужно развестись без исключения!!! Это очевидный софизм, т. е. ложное умозаключение. Да, какие-то жены больше не любят своих мужей и только через силу выполняют свой супружеский долг. Да, встречаются семьи, в которых супруги больше не любят друг друга, а лишь притворяются по разным причинам: по привычке, из-за страха одиночества, из-за маленьких детей, из-за общего имущества и т. д. Но это не значит, что абсолютно все семьи таковы, и всем без исключения нужно разводиться! Чистый бред! В таком случае бабушка и дедушка Ошо, которые, по его собственным словам, глубоко и нежно любили друг друга всю жизнь, тоже должны были развестись и отправиться на поиски любовных приключений с другими партнёрами.)
ОШО: И муж выполняет свой долг. При этом, занимаясь любовью с женой, он, возможно, думает о какой-то другой женщине, а жена думает о другом мужчине. Что за невротическое общество Вы построили? Если Вы друг друга не любите, проявите хоть что-то человеческое и скажите честно, что Вам было хорошо вместе, но теперь всё кончено. Попрощайтесь друг с другом. Я бы хотел, чтобы институт брака исчез из этого мира насовсем. Вместе с браками не станет и разводов. 
(Моё примечание: Гениальное умозаключение сделал Ошо: «Вместе с браками не станет и разводов». Какой простой способ избавиться от разводов – всем перестать вступать в брак! Ошо страдал от астмы, поэтому он мог бы прийти к умозаключению, что без дыхания не будет и астмы. Надо просто перестать дышать, и астмы не будет. А его постоянные боли в позвоночнике. Надо просто ликвидировать позвоночник. Это же так просто. Зачем что-то лечить и исправлять? Зачем искать какие-то выходы и пути решения? Как жаль, что Ошо не догадался до этого! Он уже давно положил бы конец своим мучениям.)

----------


## Revsh

ОШО: Вместе с браками исчезнет и проституция. 
(Моё примечание: никуда проституция не исчезнет вместе с браками. Всегда будут люди, готовые «покупать любовь» по той причине, что у них нет в данный момент сексуального партнёра или по причине того, что им не хватает тех сексуальных контактов, на которые идёт их нынешний партнёр, или по каким-то другим причинам).
ОШО: Вместе с браками большинству священников станет нечего делать. Вместе с браками практически девяносто девяти процентам психоаналитиков, психотерапевтов, психиатров станет нечего делать. 
(Моё примечание: хочется сказать пару слов о психоаналитиках и психотерапевтах, которым станет нечего делать после того, как все последуют рекомендациям Ошо. 
Немало санньясинов, которые жили какое-то время в ашраме Ошо и, следуя его рекомендациям, разводились со своими супругами, вступали в беспорядочные половые связи, а также (в случае, когда это были женщины) делали стерилизацию, в результате которой они больше никогда не могли иметь детей, - после своего ухода из ашрама годами находились в глубочайшей депрессии и лечились у психоаналитиков и психотерапевтов, пытаясь восстановить своё душевное равновесие. 
А вот просто невероятная история, которая у меня лично не умещается в сознании, особенно в связи с просветлённым Мастером.
Англичанка Кристина Вулф, получившая от Ошо новое имя Йога Вивек и практически постоянно жившая с Ошо на протяжении почти 20 лет (был небольшой перерыв, когда она уезжала), находилась, по свидетельствам ближнего к Ошо круга санньясинов, в частой депрессии и в итоге покончила с собой. Женщина, жившая рядом с просветлённым Ошо, глубоко любившая его, покончила с собой! Причём сделала она это в ночь за сутки до дня рождения Ошо! И Ошо, когда узнал об этом, сказал: «Как не вовремя!». Ну, конечно, ведь через сутки ему надо было праздновать с санньясинами свой день рождения! Поэтому Ошо похоронил Вивек по-быстрому, тайно, ночью, с несколькими санньясинами, не вызвав врача и не сделав вскрытие. Он сжёг её тело и закопал, так что к утру и следов от Вивек не осталось. Всем санньясинам в ашраме, знавшим и любившим Вивек, Ошо не дал с ней проститься и ничего не объяснил. Они до сих пор в шоке и пытаются найти разгадку этому непонятному поведению Ошо. 20 лет круглосуточно (не только днём, но и ночью) Вивек прислуживала Ошо, забыв о себе. Подносила, уносила, кормила его, поила, массировала ему ноги, читала ему, когда у него болели глаза, везде его сопровождала. Если он плохо себя чувствовал, а он себя чувствовал плохо практически постоянно (то астма, то боли в позвоночнике, то еженедельные простуды, то нескончаемые аллергии), она вообще ни на секунду не отходила от него. По словам Ошо, Вивек полностью посвятила себя ему, забыв о своём собственном существовании и потребностях. И вот эту женщину, он похоронил тайно, по-быстрому, как собаку. А через сутки уже праздновал с санньясинами свой день рождения. И больше ни разу не упомянул о ней, как будто её никогда не существовало вовсе.
Можно сколько угодно рассуждать о том, что у просветлённых другое восприятие реальности, но, думаю, каждый, кто заглянет в своё сердце, согласится, что от этой истории подванивает. И запашок идёт именно от Ошо. 
Всю прошлую неделю я целенаправленно перелопачивал Интернет, чтобы получить хоть какую-то информацию о смерти Вивек. На русских сайтах ничего, кроме констатации суицида, нет. Это действительно тайна, покрытая мраком! Но почему? На нескольких англоязычных сайтах и форумах я нашёл переписку самых преданных санньясинов Ошо, принятых им в санньясу в числе первых и живших с ним все годы, как в Индии, так и в США. Из этой переписки я и почерпнул те крохи, которые изложил чуть выше. Даже спустя 25 лет санньясины Ошо очень хотят докопаться до правды, почему Вивек покончила с собой, и почему Ошо так безобразно себя повёл. Они выдвигают разные версии, почему имели место тайные и столь поспешные похороны: возможно, Ошо было стыдно, или он что-то скрывал, или боялся, что обнародование смерти Вивек нанесёт ущерб его просветлённой репутации и т. д. 
Мне кажется, что не суть важно, почему Ошо так себя повёл, ибо никакие почему в данном случае не могут оправдать его поведение! 
Гораздо важнее задуматься над тем, почему с собой покончила Вивек! Да ещё и накануне дня рождения своего самого любимого человека на свете! Какая бездна несчастья, должно быть, разрывала её сердце! Даже представить страшно. Это же был крик её души! Наверное, этим трагическим поступком она надеялась обратить на себя внимание Ошо. Возможно, она хотела, чтобы этот толстокожий недочеловек Ошо хоть что-то почувствовал и понял! Но он ничего не понял. Он сказал: «Как не вовремя!» Вивек видите ли создала ему определённое неудобство, и он был недоволен этим! Вот если бы она покончила с собой попозже, всё было бы в норме. Ещё лучше, если бы она сделала это после его смерти, тогда бы все сказали, что она не смогла прожить ни дня без своего Великого Мастера. И это добавило бы ему харизмы в глазах мировой общественности.)

----------


## Revsh

Продолжим слушать интервью.
ОШО: Именно из-за брака возникают разного рода психологические отклонения, подавленность, чувство вины. Это свойственно природе человека – видеть красивую женщину и хотеть провести с ней какое-то время. Для этого не нужно божественного благословения. Даже Ваш Бог совершил насилие над Девой Марией без её согласия. 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Вы верите в эту историю?
ОШО: Я верю в эту историю лишь потому, что она доказывает, что Ваш Бог – насильник, иначе я бы в неё не верил. Иисус, должно быть, был незаконнорожденным. Стало ясно, что он не сын Иосифа, и только чтобы замять это дело, была выдумана эта великая история. 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: Свалить всю вину на Бога?
ОШО: Говорят, что Бог – это Троица: Бог, Святой Дух и Сын. Сделал это Святой Дух, но ведь он – часть Бога, это как моя рука - часть меня, или Ваши гениталии – часть Вас, и Святой Дух – это часть Бога. Может быть, это его гениталии. Иначе, как бы он умудрился оплодотворить девственницу? 
ЖУРНАЛИСТ: А как быть с семейными обязательствами, ответственностью родителей перед детьми, когда те ещё маленькие?
ОШО: За детей должна отвечать коммуна, а не семья. Именно семья является источником огромного количества проблем, заложенных в сознании ребёнка. В ней дети набираются всяких болезней, предрассудков, разных глупых идей, становятся заложниками теологий, религий, политических партий. Семья навязывает ребёнку свои ценности. Ребёнка необходимо освободить от семьи. Если вы хотите новое человечество, тогда семья – это отвратительный институт, её время прошло. Её место должна занять коммуна. И тогда всё очень просто: коммуна заботится обо всех детях. Будет и отец, и мать, они смогут встречаться с ребёнком, ребёнок сможет их навещать. Но основную ответственность по уходу за детьми возьмёт на себя коммуна. У детей будет много дядей и тётей, у них будет возможность общаться по-человечески с разными типами людей. 
(Моё примечание: у ребёнка, растущего в своей собственной семье также есть возможность общаться с разного типа людьми: в детском саду, потом в школе, во дворе, в различных секциях, кружках по интересам и т. д. Разве семья изолирует ребёнка от внешнего мира? Ошо фактически ратует за беспризорных детей, ибо тётям и дядям в коммуне чужой ребёнок «до лампочки». Ошо ненавидел детей, просто терпеть их не мог, о чём он сам неоднократно говорил, Шила и другие приближённые к Ошо люди были озабочены зарабатыванием денег. Многие приезжали в коммуну, бросая свои собственные семьи, за сексуальной свободой и новыми подружками/дружками. Многие из санньясинок делали стерилизацию, следуя рекомендациям Ошо, т. к. дети, по его словам, препятствовали духовному росту его учеников. И после всего этого можно рассчитывать, что кто-то в коммуне будет заниматься воспитанием чужих детей?! Не смешно ли это?) 
ОШО: У детей будет богатейший опыт. Наши дети чрезвычайно обделены. Они знают лишь одного мужчину, одну женщину, видят постоянные ссоры между ними. Жена изводит мужа, а муж бьёт жену. Вот к чему Вы их готовите. Ваш мальчик будет подражать Вам. 
(Моё примечание: в ашраме Ошо мужчины также били своих подружек. Что если ребёнок начнёт подражать этим санньясинам, которые не являются его родителями, но с которыми он постоянно общается. Ведь Ошо говорит, что ребёнок обогащается, контактируя с разными типами людей. Вот ребёнок и будет общаться с этими психически неуравновешенными людьми и брать с них пример. Если бы все санньясины Ошо были святыми людьми – это одно дело. Но ведь Ошо не отказывал в санньясе почти никому. Исключение составляли лишь те, от кого плохо пахло (у Ошо была аллергия на запахи) и у кого не было денег (очевидно, у Ошо была аллергия и на бедность). Всем остальным – как психически здоровым, так и людям с отклонениями, в том числе наркоманам, проституткам, ворам, пьяницам - Ошо говорил «Добро пожаловать». Интересно, кто бы хотел переложить ответственность за воспитание своих детей на наркоманов, проституток, воров и алкоголиков?) 
ОШО: Ваш ребёнок будет подражать Вам осознанно или неосознанно. Ваша дочь будет копировать Вашу жену, осознанно или неосознанно. Именно поэтому ни один сын не в состоянии простить своего отца, ни одна дочь не может простить свою мать. Родители разрушили их жизни. Это уже абсолютно точно доказано психологически. Но если коммуна начнёт заботиться о детях, у них будет опыт общения с большим количеством разных типов людей. Мой опыт говорит о том, что каждый человек настолько уникален, что чем больше общаешься, чем больше возникает моментов близости, чем больше у тебя любовных романов, тем богаче ты становишься. 
(Моё примечание: не знаю, почему Ошо вдруг стал чувствовать себя богаче от бесконечных любовных романов. Раньше он говорил совсем иначе, и я был с ним полностью согласен, ибо чувствовал в своём сердце истинность его слов (цитата из книги Ошо): «Если это возможно, если ты любишь человека и живёшь с ним или с ней всю жизнь, будет расти огромная близость, и любовь будет давать тебе более и более глубокие откровения. Это невозможно, если ты продолжаешь слишком часто менять партнеров. Это всё равно что постоянно пересаживать дерево с одного места на другое; тогда у него нет никаких корней. Чтобы вырастить корни, дереву нужно оставаться на одном месте. Тогда корни растут глубже; тогда дерево становится сильнее. На Западе растет определенная распущенность, и под именем свободы любовь оказывается почти раздавленной, умирающей от голода. Я за любовь.» (Конец цитаты).

----------


## Revsh

ОШО: Я ни разу не встречал двух одинаковых женщин. Занимаясь любовью со многими женщинами, я видел, что каждая из них уникальна, каждая - личность. 
(Моё примечание: для того, чтобы понять, что каждая женщина уникальна, что она – личность, и не только женщина, но и любой человек, достаточно просто не быть болваном, для этого не требуется спать с этим человеком. Это смехотворно! Это как если бы при приёме на работу, чтобы узнать личность Вы или нет, насколько Вы уникальный сотрудник, Ваш босс просил Вас переспать с ним.) 
ОШО: Каждая женщина занимается любовью совершенно не так, как другие. Поэтому люди, не познавшие никого, кроме жены, по-настоящему обделены. Им неведомо, насколько много существует нюансов, как много ароматов, как много разных экстатических ощущений, связанных с любовью. 
(Моё примечание: Ошо прямо-таки пытается психологически воздействовать на людей. Он их в буквальном смысле соблазняет. Он призывает всех, любящих своих партнёров, говоря им со стопроцентной уверенностью: «Вы – бедные и несчастные, Вы обделены! Это такая скука – один партнер на долгие годы! Бросайте скорее своих любимых и вперёд на сексуальные подвиги, Вас ждёт столько новых ощущений и приключений!» Моё мнение таково, что не только ни один просветлённый Мастер не станет нести подобную чушь, но и ни один счастливый человек не станет так говорить! Если бы эти слова сказал Ваш знакомый, то Вы, скорее всего, решили бы, что он очень несчастлив в любви, одинок и ему просто завидно, что у Вас есть такое сокровище – любимый/любимая. В нашем мире так сложно найти действительно родственную душу! И если Вы её нашли, то берегите. Это действительно чудо – быть с кем-то в физической, ментальной и духовной связи. Это не только не помешает, но, наоборот, невероятно поможет Вам в Вашем духовном росте. Любовь всегда помогает. Любовь ещё никому не помешала! Но поскольку эти слова говорит Ошо, имеющий непререкаемый авторитет и провозглашённый просветлённым Мастером, то многие безоговорочно принимают его слова на веру. А его ученики прямо-таки следуют его рекомендациям! Но эти рекомендации ведут не в ту степь! Они не имеют ничего общего с духовным ростом и просветлением. И в своих ранних беседах о сексе и любви Ошо пел совсем иную песню! И выше я уже приводил цитату из его книги, а именно: «Если это возможно, если ты любишь человека и живёшь с ним или с ней всю жизнь, будет расти огромная близость, и любовь будет давать тебе более и более глубокие откровения. Это невозможно, если ты продолжаешь слишком часто менять партнеров. Это всё равно что постоянно пересаживать дерево с одного места на другое; тогда у него нет никаких корней. Чтобы вырастить корни, дереву нужно оставаться на одном месте. Тогда корни растут глубже; тогда дерево становится сильнее.» (Конец цитаты).
Кстати, я заметил, что в своих ранних появлениях на публике, Ошо светился радостью, а с 1985 года у Ошо появилась злоба, агрессия, раздражительность и какая-то неудовлетворённость в глазах. Ошо очень часто насмехался над Джидду Кришнамурти и У. Г. Кришнамурти (да и над многими другими Гуру), говоря, что никакие они не просветлённые, а самые настоящие лицемеры и лжецы, о чём свидетельствует их неспособность владеть собой, их злоба и раздражение в ответ на «неудобные вопросы» из зала в ходе их лекций. Так вот Ошо на склоне лет стал проявлять такую же нескрываемую злобу к своим оппонентам, он буквально закипал внутри, и это читалось у него на лице и в его глазах. Ни о какой вселенской любви тут и речи не идёт. Следуя логике самого Ошо, это означает, что он – никакой не просветлённый!)
ОШО: То же касается и детей. О них должна заботиться вся коммуна. И поскольку коммуна несёт за них ответственность, Вам не нужно беспокоиться о том, что будет с Вашими детьми. Если вы разведётесь, с Вашими детьми ничего не случится. Вы можете развестись, с ними всё будет по-прежнему. 
(Моё примечание: Ошо говорит, что Вам не нужно беспокоиться о том, что будет с Вашими детьми, но Вы – часть коммуны. Ваши дети или нет, Вы должны нести ответственность за любого ребёнка, живущего в коммуне! Как это понимать: Вам не нужно беспокоиться о том, что будет с Вашими детьми? Если уж родные мама с папой не будут беспокоиться о своём ребёнке, то что тогда говорить о других людях! А что если каждый член коммуны будет рассуждать подобным образом, мол, мне не нужно нести ответственность за детей в коммуне, о них позаботится кто-то другой, тогда в результате никто об этих детях заботиться не станет. Это будут брошенные на произвол судьбы, беспризорные дети! Как мы знаем из опыта Советских времён – «общее, значит, ничьё». Если что-то объявляется общим, то за него, на самом деле, НИКТО НЕ ОТВЕЧАЕТ!) 
Интервью окончено.

----------


## Revsh

Интересный факт. До недавнего времени я считал равно просветлёнными Ошо и Нисаргадатту Махараджа, с упоением читал их книги. 
Когда я впервые много лет назад читал книгу Ошо «Сатьям, Шивам, Сундарам», я ничего не знал о Нисаргадатте Махарадже, поэтому не обратил никакого внимания на характеристику, которую Ошо дал какому-то индийскому Гуру. Но теперь этот индийский Гуру (Нисаргадатта Махарадж) был мною почитаем, как просветлённый, и я был шокирован словами Ошо (цитирую): 
«Он жил в Бомбее, и однажды я отправился на встречу с ним. Он был известен как Биди Баба, потому что он постоянно курил биди. Великое просветление! Я не смог найти в нём ни одного признака просветлённости, разве то, что он был таким заядлым курильщиком. 
Даже самый бедный бродяга знает больше о метафизике, о великих идеологиях. И когда приходит западный человек, он может быть хорошо образован, но его образование строится на основе логики, его образование делает из него огромного интеллектуала. Но в сердце своём он остаётся очень наивным. 
И тогда любой Биди Баба, любой идиот может оказать на него такое воздействие. Очень легко говорить о высшем, о Брахмане, цитировать слова из писаний. Каждый индус любит духовные беседы, но это происходит на поверхностном уровне. Глубоко внутри я не видел более материалистичных людей нигде во всём мире: в них так много жадности, амбиций, подавленного секса, а на поверхности они говорят, как попугаи. Западные искатели не имеют никакого правильного представления об этих попугаях, поэтому, когда они слышат великие слова, о которых их традиция ничего не знает…
… его широко известное имя, Биди Баба… его официальное имя, Нисаргадатта Махарадж. Один датчанин написал много книг о Нисаргадатте Махарадже. Он сделал его очень известным во всём мире. Я видел его книги, это чистая глупость.» (Конец цитаты).
Я был настолько шокирован, что мне стало интересно, а что же говорит сам Нисаргадатта Махарадж об Ошо, если он вообще когда-то говорил о нём. И, о чудо, я нашёл несколько предложений, касающихся Ошо (Раджниша), в книге Нисаргадатты Махараджа «Сознание и Абсолют. Последние диалоги Нисаргадатты Махараджа», диалог от 9 июня 1981 года (цитирую):
«Раджниш – это больше, чем просто человек, чем любая маленькая индивидуальность. Он потрясающ – он очень обширен. Это великий мудрец.
Если у вас уже есть гуру (Раджниш), зачем вы посещаете других мастеров? Коль скоро вы имеете этого великого мудреца в качестве своего гуру, вам нет нужды приходить сюда и сидеть здесь. 
Я не люблю этих перебежек от одного гуру к другому. Мне не нравятся скитальцы.
Какая разница между Махараджем и Раджнишем? Если убрать имена, то в чём разница?» (Конец цитаты).
Ошо поливает Нисаргадатту Махараджа грязью потому, что Ошо не просветлённый. А Нисаргадатта Махарадж восхваляет Ошо по той же причине! Махарадж тоже не просветлённый, иначе он не стал бы петь дифирамбы тому, кто не реализовал себя!
А теперь вернёмся на минуточку к словам Ошо (книга «Сатьям, Шивам, Сундарам»), которые я привел чуть выше: 
«Очень легко говорить о высшем, о Брахмане, цитировать слова из писаний. Каждый индус любит духовные беседы, но это происходит на поверхностном уровне. Глубоко внутри я не видел более материалистичных людей нигде во всём мире: в них так много жадности, амбиций, подавленного секса, а на поверхности они говорят, как попугаи. Западные искатели не имеют никакого правильного представления об этих попугаях, поэтому, когда они слышат великие слова, о которых их традиция ничего не знает…»
Я вдруг ясно увидел, что Ошо в открытую насмехается над людьми. Он совершенно не стесняясь (ибо считает всех, кроме себя, дураками, и, наверное, он прав, во всяком случае в отношении меня), рассказывает людям о себе самом, о том, что он (Ошо), на самом деле, из себя представляет. Он рассказывает людям, как легко он ими манипулирует, а они довольные смеются, падают ему в ноги и называют его Великим Мастером. Ведь это же он сам во время своих бесед легко говорит о высшем, цитирует слова из писаний, повторяется многократно, как попугай, но делает всё это на поверхностном уровне, а глубоко внутри он (Ошо) самый материалистичный человек в мире, в котором много жадности, амбиций, подавленного секса! 
Я был поражён, когда недавно прочёл запись одной из бесед Ошо (цитирую):
«Вопрос санньясинки к Ошо:
- Я чувствую себя виноватой от того, что могу прийти к тебе, а бедные люди не могут.
Ответ Ошо:
- Не вини себя; пожалуйста, тогда не приходи. Позволь мне рассказать тебе один анекдот…» (Конец цитаты).
Трудно представить, чтобы истинно просветлённый человек отказал кому-то в возможности услышать свою проповедь по причине отсутствия у духовного искателя денег на входной билет! 
Я просто не могу передать свои ощущения от этого прозрения! Быть идиотом на протяжении 15 лет! Не видеть очевидного! А ведь я с отличием окончил школу, у меня высшее техническое и финансовое образование. Невероятно!
Но даже этот феномен, произошедший со мной, Ошо смог точно объяснить (этот мерзавец всё-таки великий психолог!).
Повторю вышеприведённую цитату из его книги: «…западный человек, он может быть хорошо образован, но его образование строится на основе логики, его образование делает из него огромного интеллектуала. Но в сердце своём он остаётся очень наивным».
Вот оно! Наивность сердца! Я влюбился в Ошо, не читая его, просто по фотографии на обложке книги. Я послушал тогда своё сердце. И моя любовь ослепила меня на целых 15 лет! 
Сейчас я могу сказать только одно. Несмотря на то, что этот человек – лжец, манипулятор и непревзойдённый бизнесмен в области духовного, через его книги я открыл для себя медитацию. До него я ничего не знал об этом и вообще считал себя исключительно человеческим существом, ограниченным телом и имеющим определённую судьбу, которая в один прекрасный день закончится. Душа в моём понимании являлась чем-то абстрактным. Благодаря книгам Ошо у меня появилась вера в то, что есть свет в конце тоннеля. И я его однажды увидел (этот свет), что полностью перевернуло мою жизнь.
Таким образом, я пришёл к выводу, что полностью отбросить всё то, о чём говорил Ошо, будет глупостью. Это всё равно что выплеснуть вместе с водой ребёнка.
Надо взять из его книг всё стоящее – медитативные техники, призывы к постоянному свидетельствованию, осознанности, к тому, чтобы быть самим собой и слушать своё сердце, прекрасные притчи, рассказы и т. п. Но читая Ошо, надо быть внимательным и, как говорится, «фильтровать базар», потому что базара у него достаточно много. И вообще Ошо последних лет похож на базарную бабу, которая хает всех и вся в очень грубой форме и при этом превозносит самого себя до небес. А это отвратительно. 
Спасибо тебе, Ошо, за всё: и за мою ослепляющую разум любовь и за моё прозрение. Да покоится твоя душа с миром! Ну вот, слёзы потекли.
..................................................  .............................
*Acros_the_stars*
Какие Вам ещё нужны доказательства?!
Тема закрыта.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> .
> Какие Вам ещё нужны доказательства?!


 да какие тут доказательства???)  Как Ошо прикалывался над журналистами, которые в 100й раз задают ему одни и те же вопросы о сексе, когда он ежедневно по 3 часа говорил о том, как взращивать свое сознание и медитировать?? А о сексе провел всего несколько бесед???

А они все прилипли именно к этой теме... Ошо был еще тот приколист...Если бы читали книги, а не выдержки его критиков - все бы сами поняли, там все настолько очевидно, что даже объяснять не нужно.

Кстати, Спасибо, за цитаты из Ошо...Некоторые очень даже подходят к обсуждаемой теме, скорее даже Вы играете тем самым против себя, только, просто, не понимаете этого)))
А когда делаете свои выводы на основе его слов))))….

Не думаю, что серьpдные люди будет делать выводы исходя из слов неизвестного кого, которому вдруг захотелось покритиковать Ошо...Тем более когда есть совсем иные мнения приближенных к нему людей относительно того, что действительно там происходило.

Но Вы заранее заинтересованы не в том, чтобы отыскать истину, а в том, чтобы раскритиковать, поэтому находите все, что можно было бы использовать против Ошо.
С моей точки зрения - это очень неразумный подход к исследованию, поэтому я более не намерен продолжать этот бессмысленный спор. Кстати, если бы Вы были повнимательнее - поняли б, что некоторые цитаты, которые ВЫ привели из ОШо - играют против Вас самих.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Но для этого нужно книжки читать и обладать разумом.
А то, что ОШо постоянно прикалывался над журналистами - ни для кого не секрет. В ютубе полно таких Видео, где он прикалывается над ними на самые разные темы, поскольку многих из них, прежде всего, интересует не правда и истина, а сенсации и громкие сюжеты для бульварных газет. Неудивительно, что и за эту тему они так зацепились, которой ОШо в принципе посвятил очень мало времени в отличие от действительно важных проблем, но они все равно приставали именно с сексом) К тому же, если бы читали книги, то знали бы, что они потом Ошо прозвали большим комедиантом, а в некоторых беседах от отчетливо говорит, как и зачем отвечал на вопросы именно таким образом…и что на последних интервью - его настолько достали с глупыми вопросами, что он просто развлекался и дурачился. Ибо вместо того, чтобы спрашивать о медитации, о сознаниии, о борьбе с собственными негативными эмоциями, чему Ошо посвятил огромное количество времени в сових беседах - они спрашивали о сексе...Это прежде всего характерезует не Ошо, а самих журналиство...Впрочем Вы наверное сам - журналист)), судя по тому, как Вы вырываете фразы из одного контекста и подаете их в нужном для Вас ракурсе (как с теми маленькими цитатами) Я бы првивел точные слова Ошо про приколы над журналистами, но мне лень искать точные цитаты…

Вы подумайте - если бы Ошо действительно был замешан в подобных делах  - стал бы он так открыто об этом говорить??? Он просто прекрасно понимал, что обвинения настолько абсурдны, и что любой более-менее знакомый с сутью его учения - просто посмеется над подобными высказываниями и ответами))). 





> Прямо сейчас я соблюдаю целибат не потому, что воздержание имеет какую-либо ценность, а просто потому что я болен. У меня совершенно нет энергии, чтобы заниматься любовью с женщиной и проделывать все эти гимнастические упражнения, нет. У меня хватает энергии только на то, чтобы беседовать с моими людьми, беседовать с Вами. Если я снова поправлюсь, я обещаю Вам, что не стану воздерживаться.


  :Big Grin: 
Если бы Вы были хоть немного в теме - то знали бы, что он жил отдельно от своих учеников, в полном одиночестве, и видели они его в основном только на утренних 3-часовых беседах...





> (Моё примечание: в связи с этим высказыванием Ошо о его собственной сексуальной жизни хочу привести Вам выдержки из его книги «Психология эзотерического», Глава 3 «Секс, любовь и молитва: три ступени Божественного», которые на 100% демонстрируют, что Ошо – никакой не просветлённый, а просто шарлатан! Цитирую:
> «Если ваша энергия нужна для чего-то другого, что доставляет вам больше радости, секс исчезнет (!!!). Это не означает, что вы сублимировали энергию: вы с ней ничего не делали. Просто открылся путь к большему блаженству, и автоматически, непроизвольно вся энергия потекла в новом направлении.
> Если у вас в руках камни, а вы вдруг находите бриллианты, то вы даже не заметите, как уроните камни. Они упадут сами, как будто вы их и не держали. Вы даже не заметите, как отказались от них, как их выбросили. Вы даже не поймете, как все произошло. Ничего не было сублимировано. Просто открылся больший источник радости, и источники меньшей радости иссякли сами по себе.
> Секс стал критерием, по которому судят, ДОСТИГЛА ЛИ В ДАННОМ ЧЕЛОВЕКЕ ЭНЕРГИЯ БОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ИЛИ НЕТ (!!!). Мы не в состоянии непосредственно знать, встретился ли человек с Божественным, — мы точно не знаем, есть ли у человека бриллианты, — но мы способны заметить, что человек выбросил камни, потому что в камнях мы разбираемся. И мы в состоянии увидеть, когда кто-то трансцендировал секс, потому что мы знакомы с сексом.
> Секс настолько обязателен и непроизволен, это такая великая сила, что ее невозможно трансцендировать, пока не достигнешь Божественного.
> И брахмачарья становится таким критерием (примечание – брахмачарья – сексуальное воздержание).
> Если развивается любовь, СЕКС ИСЧЕЗАЕТ (!!!). В действительности это один из способов узнать, что любовь получила полное развитие. Секс подобен яичной скорлупе, через которую должна пробиться любовь. Как только любовь появится на свет, СКОРЛУПА БУДЕТ РАЗБИТА И ОТБРОШЕНА (!!!).
> Вы встретите нечто столь блаженное, что СЕКС ПОБЛЕКНЕТ И ОТПАДЕТ САМ ПО СЕБЕ (!!!). И теперь ваша энергия больше не будет течь в этом направлении. Энергия всегда течет в направлении блаженства. Поскольку секс дает блаженство, энергия устремляется к нему, но если вы ищете еще большего блаженства — блаженства, выходящего за пределы секса, более удовлетворяющего, глубокого и завершенного, — тогда, сама по себе, энергия перестанет течь в сторону секса (!!!).» (Конец цитаты).


 


> Если Ошо всегда занимался сексом, и продолжит им заниматься в будущем, как только поправится, это значит, что у него в руках всё ещё камни, скорлупа не разбита и не отброшена! Секс не поблёк и не отпал! Секс как был, так и остаётся в жизни просветлённого Мастера. Энергия Ошо всё ещё течёт в сторону секса!
> Вот это новость! А как же брахмачарья, т.е. сексуальное воздержание, которое, по словам самого Ошо, является критерием достижения человеком Божественного?


 И зная все это, Ошо открыто перед всеми журналистами и телекамерами ставит себя в неловкое положение))))) 

Мое примечание: *Blagorodniy Revsh* ) - Мне действительно доставляет огромное удовольствие читать Ваши примечания :Embarrassment: 

Вообщем Ваше предвзятое мнение на сей счет мешает Вам видеть собственные ляпы)
Если действительно хотите прояснить правду относительно слухов про Ошо – рекомендую эту книгу:1 - http://ariom.ru/litera/osho/osho-11/oglav.html
и два: Почитайте самого Ошо, суть его учения - и у Вас все сразу станет на свои места :Smile: 
Рекомендую начинать с этой книги: - http://www.koob.ru/osho/awareness

Обсуждаемая Тема закрыта.
Удачи :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Revsh

*Acros_the_stars*
Похоже Ваша изначально обычная симпатия к учению Ошо, плавно перетекла в стадию фанатизма.
Вон с каким энтузиазмом парируете даже явную истину. Идолопоклонничество, никак иначе.
И даже, если бы Ошо прямо на Ваших глазах занялся сексом с двумя-тремя женщинами, то Вы бы и на это воскликнули, что:
Это путь Просветлённого Мастера!!!
..................................................  ....................
Вуахахохахохаха...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Почему человечество ,кажется ,так стремится идти по пути глобального самоубийства?*

*Причина ясна. Люди ясно осознали, что в их жизни нет смысла, что кроме несчастья, ничего не происходит; кроме тревоги, внутренней боли жизни нечего им предложить.*




Индивидуальности во все времена совершали самоубийства. И вы будете удивлены: люди, которые совершали самоубийства, всегда были немного более разумны, чем нормальные люди. Среди психологов самоубийства случаются в два раза чаще, чем среди представителей других профессий. Художники, поэты, философы либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство. Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, никогда не сходят с ума.

Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, потому что не могут даже думать о смысле, значении, цели. Они вообще не думают; они просто живут, как овощи. Чем выше разум, тем это опаснее, потому что он заставляет вас осознавать, что жизнь, которую вы живёте, — просто полая, совершенно пустая. В ней не за что держаться. Вы знаете, что завтра будет повторением сегодня, так какой смысл продолжать?

Индивидуальности совершали самоубийства, потому что только индивидуальности достигали определённой стадии разума, размышляя, есть ли в жизни какой-либо смысл. И теперь впервые миллионы людей на всей Земле достигли уровня зрелости ,при котором они чувствуют ,что жизнь бессмысленна . Именно поэтому человечество движется к глобальному самоубийству . Кажется ,нет никакой причины продолжать — ради чего? Вы прожили жизнь и ничего не нашли. Теперь будут жить ваши дети, и они ничего не найдут: поколение за поколением, в ваших руках лишь пустота — никакой осуществлённости, удовлетворённости.

Но, насколько я вижу, это даёт человеку неоценимую возможность. Только высоко разумные люди совершали самоубийство или сходили с ума, потому что не могли жить в этом сумасшедшем мире. Они не могли подстроиться под всевозможные виды безумия всюду вокруг них. Они чувствовали, что разваливаются на части, — в этом было их безумие. Но только такого рода люди также становились просветлёнными.

Таким образом, вот три возможности разума. Разумный человек или сходит с ума, потому что не может понять, что происходит, почему это происходит, почему он должен делать то или другое. Или, видя эту ситуацию, видя, что он сходит с ума, он совершает самоубийство, чтобы положить конец своей жизни. Это в большинстве случаев происходит на Западе.

На Востоке такого же рода люди пытались сделать что-то другое — не безумие, но медитация. Запад в этом смысле беден. Он не знает богатства медитации. Он не знает, что медитация может трансформировать всё ваше видение жизни; она может дать вам безмерный смысл, красоту, благословение. Тогда жизнь — это нечто священное, вы не можете её разрушить.

Вы должны обратить на это внимание: на Востоке уровень самоубийств очень низок в сравнении с Западом, процент людей, сходящих с ума, очень низок в сравнении с Западом. И более того: на Востоке люди, сходящие с ума, — на самом деле не очень разумные люди. Они психологически больны. Не разум привёл их к безумию; в их умах чего-то недоставало. Может быть, пища была неправильной, или её было недостаточно, чтобы их умы стали зрелыми. В их вегетарианском рационе не хватает определённых белков, абсолютно необходимых для роста разума.

Таким образом, на Западе и на Востоке безумие — совершенно разное. На Востоке это что-то психологическое: людям не хватает определённых вещей, их рост заторможен, их умы не смогли расти так, как должны были.

Люди, которые совершают самоубийство на Востоке, — тоже другие люди, нежели чем те, кто совершает самоубийство на Западе. На Востоке люди совершают самоубийство из-за голода, из-за бедности, потому что им не удаётся продолжать жить — и жизнь становится таким мучением. Между ними есть качественная разница.

Но разумные люди на Востоке всегда обращались к медитации . Каждый раз ,когда они чувствовали ,что в жизни нет смысла ,они пытались найти смысл внутри себя ; именно таков путь медитации . Они пытались найти самый источник жизни, любви, и они его находили. *Каждый, кто смотрит вовнутрь, обязательно его находит. Он не далеко, он — прямо внутри вас. Вы всё время несете его в себе!*

Западная интеллигенция ищет смысла снаружи, а снаружи смысла нет. Западные люди ищут состояния блаженства вовне. Помните, красота — в глазах смотрящего; она не снаружи. И то же самое верно в отношении осмысленности, состояния блаженства, благословения. Оно — внутри вашего видения, внутри вас. Когда оно у вас есть, вы можете спроецировать его на всё существование. Но сначала вы должны его найти внутри себя.

Если бы Жан Поль Сартр, Марсель, Мартин Хайдерггер, Людвиг Виттгенштейн, Бертран Рассел и подобные им люди родились на Востоке, они стали бы просветлёнными существами. Но на Западе все они оказались безмерно обременёнными душевной болью, тоской. Они нашли, что всё случайно и бессмысленно, что в жизни нет никакого смысла, что радость — это только места, только надежда; в реальности её не существует.

Запад нуждается в медитации. Восток нуждается в медицине; он болен телесно. Запад болен душевно. Как только мы ясно поймём эту проблему... Теперь не Восток опасен для мира; самое большее, его люди могут умирать от голода, как умирают в Эфиопии. Но это не опасно для мира. Фактически, в определённом смысле голодающий Восток своей смертностью помогает миру. Это сокращает население мира. Это делает каждого богаче, даже если вы сами того не знаете. Тысяча жителей Эфиопии умирает каждый день — может быть, вы не видите, что они способствуют вашему комфорту, но они это делают, потому что, если населённость мира сократится, люди смогут жить в большем комфорте, с большей лёгкостью, в большей радости. Проблема исходит не от Востока; проблема исходит от Запада. Проблема состоит в том, что западная интеллигенция пресытилась жизнью, и поэтому со стороны интеллигенции нет действительно сильного сопротивления ядерному оружию, третьей мировой войне. Фактически, кажется, глубоко внутри западный ум так или иначе надеется, что она случится скоро, потому что жизнь бессмысленна. Если вместо того, чтобы рискнуть и совершить самоубийство вам самим, политикам удастся уничтожить весь мир разом, это будет гораздо легче. Вам не придётся стоять перед дилеммой, быть или не быть. Вам не придётся решать, уничтожить себя или нет, или задумываться о том, что, может быть, завтра всё будет по-другому.

Самоубийство — это индивидуальная ответственность, но в глобальной войне, в ядерной войне вся ваша личная ответственность исчезает. Это не ваше действие, это просто происходит.

Почему западная интеллигенция не борется по-настоящему против ядерного оружия? Почему учёные — составляющие часть интеллигенции — по-прежнему служат правительствам? Самым простым выходом было бы, если бы все учёные, которые создают ядерное оружие, ушли в отставку. Они должны сказать: « Довольно. Мы не можем создавать такое оружие, которое разрушит жизнь на Земле». И поэты, философы, художники — кажется, они не протестуют. Они просто остаются зрителями. За этим стоит определённая причина. Люди западной части человечества превратились в зрителей — во всех отношениях. Вы не играете в футбол, на это есть двадцать четыре профессионала, и их работа — играть в футбол. Миллионы людей — просто зрители, и они так волнуются... подпрыгивают на своих местах, вопят, кричат. Если они не на стадионе, они сидят дома перед экраном телевизора и проделывают те же жесты. Играет кто-то другой; вы — только зритель.

Средний американец смотрит телевизор от пяти до шести часов в день: шесть часов он — просто зритель, не участник. Ещё есть фильмы, в которых вы — зрители, есть матчи по боксу, в которых вы — зрители. Кажется, вы потеряли связь с жизнью. Вы просто видите, как живут другие; ваша жизнь состоит только в том, чтобы смотреть. Кто-то участвует во всёмирном чемпионате по шахматам, а вы смотрите. Неужели вы не можете сами играть в шахматы? Неужели вы не можете сами играть в футбол?

Это недалеко, это уже происходит... скоро вы не будете заниматься любовью со своей женой, со своей подругой — это будет делать кто-то другой, а вы будете смотреть, подпрыгивать: « Так! Отлично! Ещё немного!»

Вы предоставляете всю свою жизнь другим, чтобы они жили её за вас, а потом спрашиваете, куда делся весь смысл, почему вы не чувствуете себя живыми, почему в вашей жизни нет никакого значения. У зрителей не может быть значения — только у участников, тотально вовлечённых, интенсивно вовлечённых в каждое действие.

Поэтому, может быть, западная интеллигенция просто остаётся в ситуации телезрителей, ожидающих, когда же в программе передач появится третья мировая война. Слушая радио, читая газеты... Собираетесь вы что-нибудь делать сами или нет?

Именно действие заставляет ваши соки течь. Если вы будете просто смотреть, ваши собственные соки высохнут. Вы станете просто скелетом.

Меня удивляет, что Запад составляет сильное, образованное, разумное большинство в мире, но никто ничего не делает, не принимает никаких мер. Распространяется СПИД — а ва вы просто смотрите. Ваши правительства нагромождают ядерное оружие, готовят вам погребальный костер — а вы просто смотрите...Ошо

----------


## Кассио

Revsh, че ты перед ним распинаешься, не видишь что ли он фанатик? Очищайте голову от всякой фигни и научитесь мыслить логически. Я честно вам говорю, жить легче станет, если не будете выдумывать всякие сны и слушать Агату Кристи

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*И задавай вопросы! Оспаривай, подвергай сомнению* - подвергай сомнению всех будд, подвергай сомнению меня, потому что, если есть истина, истина не побоится твоих вопросов. Если будды истинны, они истинны; тебе не нужно в них верить. Продолжай в них сомневаться... *Если ты сомневаешься и продолжаешь сомневаться до самого конца, до самого логического конца, рано или поздно ты наткнешься на истину…* (c)Ошо

Сомневаться значит блуждать ощупью в темноте, но дверь существует. Если Будда мог выйти в дверь, если Иисус мог до нее добраться, если я мог до нее добраться, почему не можешь ты? Каждый способен найти дверь - но ты боишься искать ощупью, поэтому ты сидишь в темном углу и веришь в кого-то, кто нашел дверь. Ты не видел этого кого-то, ты слышал о нем от других, и так далее, так далее.
Будда не говорил людям: "Верьте в меня". Поэтому его учение исчезло из Индии - люди хотят верить. Люди не хотят истины, они хотят верования.

Верование дешево, истина опасна, тяжела, трудна - человек должен за нее заплатить. Человек должен искать и исследовать, и нет гарантии, что она найдется, нет гарантии, что вообще есть какая-то истина. Ее может вообще не существовать.

Люди хотят верования - а Будда сказал, его последним посланием людям было: - "Будь светом самому себе". Его ученики плакали, десять тысяч садху окружали его... конечно, они были грустны, и падали слезы; их мастер уходил. И Будда им сказал:

- Не плачьте. Почему вы плачете? Один из его учеников, Ананда, ответил:

- Потому что ты покидаешь нас, потому что ты был нашей единственной надеждой, потому что мы надеялись, и надеялись так долго, что через тебя достигнем истины.

И тогда в ответ Ананде Будда сказал:

- Не волнуйся об этом. Я не могу дать тебе истины; никто другой не может тебе ее дать, она непередаваема. Но ты можешь достичь ее сам. Будь светом самому себе.



*Мой подход такой же. Вам не нужно в меня верить. Я не хочу здесь верующих, я хочу искателей, а искатель - это совершенно другое явление. Верующий - не искатель.* Верующий не хочет искать, и именно поэтому верит. Верующий хочет избежать поиска, именно поэтому он верит. Верующий хочет быть избавленным, спасенным, ему нужен спаситель. Он всегда находится в поиске мессии - кого-то, кто может есть за него, жевать за него, переваривать за него. Но если я ем, это не утолит вашего голода. Никто не может вас спасти, кроме вас самих.

Иисус говорит: «Приходи, следуй за Мною». Это говорит не только Иисус, это говорит и Кришна. Все старые религии мира основываются на этом заявлении. Но это заявление — психологическая эксплуатация человека.
Я не могу сказать: «Приходи и следуй за мной».
Прежде всего, те, кто сказал это, искалечили человечество, сделали человечество беспомощным.

Они, конечно, удовлетворили определенную человеческую потребность. Люди не хотят быть самими собой. У них не хватает мужества прокладывать свой собственный путь, идти и прокладывать. Они хотят, чтобы их вели.
Но они не знают, что если человека вести, то медленно, медленно, даже если у него и есть глаза, он будет терять их. Он будет смотреть глазами Иисуса, Кришны, Мухаммеда. Свои глаза будут не нужны ему; на самом деле, глаза будут лишь причинять ему беспокойство.
Ведущий хочет, чтобы вы отдали ему свои глаза и смотрели его глазами; отдали ему свои ноги и шли его ногами; не верили в себя, но верили в него.
С моей точки зрения, это преступление; это калечит, парализует, разрушает вас. И это можно наблюдать по всему миру.

Все человечество разрушается такими заявлениями и такими людьми.

*Я говорю вам: «Придите, и я поделюсь с вами», — но я не говорю: «Следуйте за мной». Кто я такой, чтобы вы следовали за мной?*
И вам нужно также понимать, что каждый индивидуум настолько уникален, что если вы начнете следовать за кем-нибудь, то вы автоматически будете имитировать. Вы потеряете свою индивидуальность. Вы начнете превращаться в обманщика, лицемера. Вы не будете собой, вы будете кем-то другим. Вы начнете расщепляться.

*Мне здесь нужны искатели, исследователи, не верующие.* Верующие - самые посредственные люди в мире, люди самого низкого в мире разума. Поэтому забудьте о веровании; вы создаете для себя трудности. Начните верить в меня, и появится неверие - обязательно появится, потому что я здесь не для того, чтобы соответствовать вашим ожиданиям.

*Думайте, ищите и смотрите, и если в результате ва¬шего собственного переживания вы почувствуете, что в моих словах есть некоторая истина, если благодаря вашему собственному поиску, благодаря тому, что вы заглянули в окошко собственного ума*, вы почувствуете, что в этом есть некоторая истина, то тогда эта истина станет вашей собственной. Тогда она не будет оставаться только моей. Тогда это будет не мое понимание — оно станет вашим собственным пониманием. Тогда все, что вы будете делать в своей жизни, будет вести вас к мудро¬сти и пробуждению. Делая что-то, исходя из веры, вы по-грркаетесь в еще большую темноту и бессознательность. Полезно тщательно обдумать также и этот пункт…
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

...это переживание становится ключом к избавлению от всех проблем...

*
Нам совершенно не знакомо состояние, когда останавливаются мысли.* Мы всегда живем с мыслями — это знакомое, известное состояние, мы идем проторенным путем. Когда ты впервые перестаешь думать, бесконечные просторы существования открывают свою дверь. Они хаотичны. Больше всего на свете человек боится потерять способность думать. Когда ты не можешь думать, ты не можешь быть, поскольку без мышления ты исчезаешь.

Отцом современной западной философии считается Рене Декарт, а вся его философия основана на трех словах: «Cogito ergo sum»: «Я мыслю, следовательно, я существую». Если это подразумевает ум — а это ум, — то значит, когда исчезают мысли, тебя больше нет. Кажется, будто ты сошел с ума, оказался в мире безумия, потому что все, что происходит, вне твоего контроля. Ты не можешь даже думать, хотя это всегда было так легко. На самом деле, было трудно перестать думать.
Но когда ты все-таки перестаешь думать, тебя охватывает страх. В первый раз это неизбежно. В следующий раз будет легче. Не пытайся ничего делать, когда это снова произойдет. Просто оставайся в этом.

Просто будь свидетелем. Ничего с этим не делай, потому что все, что ты можешь сделать, никогда не будет глубоким.
В лучшем случае, это будет временной мерой. Все, что человек может сделать, будет на поверхности. Поэтому, если возникает проблема, и ты что-то делаешь, она на время разрешается, но скоро снова возникает в каком-нибудь другом виде. Если возникает нерешительность, ты можешь подлатать ее, делая что-нибудь, но разделение всплывет где-нибудь в другом месте. И это будет продолжаться без конца. Формы проблемы меняются, но сама проблема по-прежнему остается.

Суть в том, что проблема должна полностью раствориться, а это может произойти лишь в том случае, если ты ничего не делаешь. Наблюдая за ней, ты создаешь дистанцию, и эта дистанция становится все больше и больше. И однажды она становится настолько большой, что ты осознаешь, что проблема не твоя, как будто она никогда и не была твоей. *Необходима дистанция, а создать ее можно только посредством наблюдения.*

Все остальное, что может сделать человек, в некотором роде обречено на провал. Например, если тебя мучает какое-то сомнение или ты колеблешься, ты пытаешься принять какое-то решение. Но разве может нерешительность породить решение? Ты можешь только решить, что да, решение найдено, но при этом глубоко внутри продолжает нарастать нерешительность. Над ней появляется очень тонкий слой обмана, и он может порваться в любой момент в любой ситуации.

На Востоке это одна из фундаментальных истин — ни одна проблема не может быть решена действием. Более того, проблемы возникают именно из-за того, что человек стал делателем. Если человек может просто быть и ничего не делать, проблемы исчезают. *В наблюдающем сознании нет проблем. Только в сознании делателя возникают проблемы. Поэтому все, что нужно сделать, это перенести центр тяжести с делания на бытие.*

*Итак, просто наблюдай. Будь отстраненным и смотри на игры, в которые непрестанно играет ум.* И вдруг однажды, когда образуется нужная дистанция — ты не можешь ее специально создать, она появится сама собой — и откроется обзор, ты окажешься очень далеко от проблемы. И между вами не будет моста — проблема там, а ты здесь. На самом деле, в этот момент ты даже не будешь понимать, что вас раньше соединяло или почему ты беспокоился о ней. Она где-то в другом мире и принадлежит кому-то другому, она не оставила на тебе даже царапины. Это переживание становится ключом к избавлению от всех проблем. Итак, когда возникает проблема, просто наблюдай.

Это трудно, потому что все западное учение основано на анализе. Наблюдение — совершенно иное измерение. Это не анализ. Западное учение состоит в том, что нужно проанализировать, понять, выяснить причину, — но этот процесс бесконечен. Ты обнаруживаешь одну причину проблемы, затем пытаешься найти причину этой причины, и так продолжается ad infinitum. Каждая причина, в свою очередь, оказывается следствием. Так можно продолжать бесконечно — это то же самое, что чистить лук, слой за слоем. Но лук рано или поздно заканчивается, а лук под названием человеческий ум не заканчивается никогда, он бесконечен. Он постоянно воссоздает свои слои.

На Востоке мы никогда не прибегали к анализу, поскольку одним из глубочайших прозрений было то, что анализ никогда не положит этому конец. Максимум, что он может сделать, это оттеснить проблему назад, отставить ее в сторону, но он никогда не положит ей конец. Она все равно где-то будет продолжать существовать, вытеснение не поможет.
На Западе вы пытаетесь одолеть проблему, свести ее к причине. На Востоке мы пытаемся вернуть сознание к своему источнику, проблемы мы вообще не касаемся. Вы пытаетесь избавиться от проблемы, а мы пытаемся вернуть сознание домой. Мы не касаемся проблемы, напротив, мы удаляемся от нее.

Например, допустим, что ты — проблема. На Западе меня интересуешь ты, я пытаюсь вынудить тебя покинуть мое сознание, и так рождается подсознание. На Востоке ты — проблема, я — сознание. Я оставляю тебя на твоем месте и ухожу сам, и тогда не образуется подсознание, и нет подавления. Я просто ухожу, проблемы я не касаюсь. Мой уход в сердцевину самого себя создает необходимую дистанцию.
Запад тоже пытается создать дистанцию — изгоняя проблему — но таким образом он создает еще больше проблем, потому что ее невозможно изгнать. Само усилие, сама борьба с проблемой, привязывает тебя к ней. Когда ты анализируешь проблему, ее анализирует тот самый ум, который ее и создает. Это все равно, что пытаться поднять себя за шнурки. Ты можешь немного подпрыгнуть, но это не особенно поможет. Ты снова вернешься на землю. Это то же самое, что ловить свой собственный хвост.

Итак, просто наблюдай, и постепенно возникнет глубокое безразличие. В этом безразличии все растворится. Ничего не нужно делать. Просто сиди, наслаждайся, будь и наблюдай. Постепенно, когда проблема поймет, что ты в ней не заинтересован, она уйдет.
Если гостя никто не приглашал, никто не звал, если хозяин не обращает на него никакого внимания и даже не здоровается, как долго он сможет стучаться в дверь? Однажды он просто уйдет. Любая мысль, любая проблема — это гость. Ничего с ними не делай, но оставайся при этом хозяином — незаинтересованным, равнодушным и центрированным.
Пусть влечение приходит и уходит, не беспокойся о нем. Когда оно приходит, просто отмечай его и все, причем с полным равнодушием.

*В буддизме есть специальная практика, которая называется «троекратное обращение внимания»*. Если возникает проблема — например, кто-то вдруг чувствует сексуальное желание или жадность, или гнев, — необходимо три раза отметить присутствие этого чувства. Если возник гнев, ученик должен трижды сказать про себя: «Гнев, гнев, гнев». Нужно обратить на него все свое внимание, чтобы он не прошел мимо сознания, и все. А затем ученик продолжает делать то, что делал, понятно? Он ничего не делает с гневом, просто трижды обращает на него внимание.

Это замечательная практика. Ты немедленно осознаешь гнев, отмечаешь его, и он исчезает. Он не в силах овладеть тобой, поскольку это может произойти лишь в том случае, если ты неосознан. Это троекратное называние делает тебя таким осознанным внутри, что ты отделяешься от гнева. Ты объективируешь его, потому что он там, а ты здесь. Будда велел своим ученикам делать это со всеми проявлениями.
Попробуй, и не надо ни о чем беспокоиться. Влечение свойственно человеку, нет причины мучиться чувством вины. Хорошо, что ты знаешь, что оно возникает — не подавляй его. Обычно все культуры и цивилизации учат нас подавлять проблемы, так чтобы постепенно перестать их осознавать, причем настолько, чтобы забыть о них и думать, что они вообще не существуют.

*Правильно делать прямо противоположное. Полностью осознавай их — когда они оказываются осознанными, попадают в центр внимания, они тают. Попробуй это,* и не упускай ни одного мгновения. Повторяй три раза: «Снова, снова, снова». Нужно повторять это про себя, а если тебе покажется так эффективней, можешь повторять вслух, чтобы твой муж тоже знал — «Снова, снова, снова»!
Это влечение пройдет, и когда это случится, ты почувствуешь огромное облегчение. Ты уже лучше выглядишь. Когда человек не обременен блуждающими желаниями и идеями, он чувствует себя более невинным и чистым. Этот аромат окутывает его и постепенно жизнь становится совершенно иной песней, совершенно иным танцем.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Медитация означает выход из ума, взгляд на ум снаружи. В этом заключается буквальное значение слова «экстаз»: стоять снаружи.* Когда вы выходите за пределы ума, это приводит вас в состояние экстаза, дарит вам блаженство. И высвобождается великий разум. *Медитирующий будет разумнее кого либо другого,* медитирующий сможет использовать свой ум как объективно, так и субъективно. Он сможет двигаться вовне с той же легкостью, с какой он движется внутрь...

Ты говоришь: «Я понимаю, что ты имеешь в виду, когда говоришь, что интеллект является барьером на пути самореализации».
Интеллект не является ни барьером, ни мостом – интеллект нейтрален. Отождествитесь с ним, и он станет барьером, останьтесь неотождествленными, и он станет мостом. А без медитации вы не можете познать свою трансцендентальную природу.

В науке достаточно одной концентрации. Самое большее, что нужно, – это размышление. В религии единственный путь – это медитация. Концентрация не нужна, она не поможет, она является положительной помехой. Размышление тоже не поможет, оно служит компенсацией отсутствия медитативности, это дешевый заменитель. Медитация – только медитация – может совершить внутреннюю революцию.

*Медитация означает выход из ума, взгляд на ум снаружи.* В этом заключается буквальное значение слова «экстаз»: стоять снаружи. Когда вы выходите за пределы ума, это приводит вас в состояние экстаза, дарит вам блаженство. И высвобождается великий ра
зум. Когда вы отождествлены со своим умом, вы не можете быть очень разумными, потому что сливаетесь с инструментом, вы оказываетесь заключенными внутри инструмента со всеми его ограничениями. А вы безграничны – вы есть сознание.
*Используйте ум, но не становитесь им*. Используйте его так, как вы используете другие машины. Ум – это прекрасная машина. Если вы умеете ее использовать, она будет служить вам; если вы не умеете с ней обращаться, то она начинает использовать вас, она разрушительна, опасна. Ум неизбежно приведет вас к неприятностям, к какой нибудь беде, страданию и несчастью, потому что машина слепа. У нее нет глаз, у нее нет понимания.

Ум не способен видеть. Он может лишь повторять то, что было в него загружено. Он как компьютер – сначала нужно загрузить в него данные. Вот что означает ваше так называемое образование – вы продолжаете кормить ум. Тогда он превращается в огромную память внутри вас, и всякий раз, когда вам нужно что то вспомнить, он может это предоставить. Но вы должны оставаться хозяином, чтобы использовать ум, в противном случае он начнет руководить вами.

Не позволяйте автомобилю управлять вами, оставайтесь водителем. Вы должны выбирать направление движения, вы должны выбирать цель. Вы принимаете решение о скорости, езде и остановках. Когда вы теряете контроль, когда машина берет над вами верх и начинает катиться сама по себе, вы обречены.

Но я не совсем против информации. Информация – это хорошо, если хранить ее в памяти и при необходимости иметь возможность легко найти необходимое. Она опасна только тогда, когда вам не нужна, но при этом сама по себе продолжает в вас жить, заставляет вас что то делать, когда вы – просто жертва – тогда она опасна. В остальном информация прекрасна. Это прекрасное средство, но не цель.

Школьный учитель задавал ученикам вопросы. Он повернулся к Дженкинсу:
– Кто разрушил стены Иерихона?
– Это не я, сэр, – ответил Дженкинс.
Учителя это очень позабавило. Позже, увидев директора школы, он поделился с ним:
– Я только что спросил Дженкинса, кто разрушил стены Иерихона, и он сказал, что не делал этого. Как вам это?!
Директор ответил:
– Я знаю семью Дженкинсов долгие годы, и, если он говорит, что не делал этого, значит, и правда не делал.
Учитель не мог поверить своим ушам. Он начал задаваться вопросом, действительно ли директор так глуп, и решил позвонить министру образования:
– Я спросил одного мальчика в классе, кто разрушил стены Иерихона, и он ответил, что не делал этого. Когда я передал эту историю директору, он сказал, что знает их семью уже много лет, и, если мальчик сказал, что это не он, значит, это не он. Что вы думаете по этому поводу?
Министр немного помолчал и потом ответил:
– Послушайте, мне уже до смерти надоели жалобы из вашей школы. Отремонтируйте уже, наконец, эти стены, и, если жалобы появятся снова, я закрою школу!

* * *

В информации как таковой, нет ничего плохого – вы должны знать, кто разрушил стены Иерихона! Но если информация в вашем уме становится настолько сильна, что берет власть в свои руки, и вы не можете сделать свой ум достаточно расслабленным даже для того, чтобы посмеяться, тогда ум утомляется, скучает, истощается. В таком состоянии – как вы можете оставаться разумными? Ваши энергии растрачены.

Разуму необходимо быть переполненным энергиями. Разуму необходимо здоровье, цельность.
Медитирующий будет разумнее кого либо другого, медитирующий сможет использовать свой ум как объективно, так и субъективно. Он сможет двигаться вовне с той же легкостью, с какой он движется внутрь. Он будет более гибким. Он будет хозяином. Он может повести машину вперед, он может повести машину назад.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*ЧАСТЬ I. ЖИЗНЬ "Жизнь - это что-то невозможное. Ее не должно было быть, но она есть. Это чудо - что есть мы, что есть деревья, птицы. Это действительно чудо, потому что вся вселенная мертва. Миллионы и миллионы звезд - мертвы, миллионы и миллионы солнечных систем - мертвы. Только на этой Маленькой планете Земля, которая ничто, ведь если подумать о ее пропорциях, то она - просто частичка пыли - только на ней случилась жизнь. Это самое счастливое место во всем мироздании. Птицы поют, деревья растут, расцветая. Живут люди, любящие, поющие, танцующие. Случилось нечто просто невероятное". Бхагван Шри Раджниш*



*БЫТЬ СУМАСШЕДШИМ - ЗНАЧИТ БЫТЬ НОРМАЛЬНЫМ:* (c)Ошо
Мир знал таких прекрасных, сумасшедших людей, и действительно, все великие люди на земле были немного сумасшедшими - сумасшедшими в глазах толпы. Их безумие выражалось в том, что они не были несчастными, не были обеспокоенными, не боялись смерти, не беспокоились о пустяках. Каждый момент они проживали полно и интенсивно, и благодаря этой полноте и интенсивности их жизнь стала прекрасным цветком - они были полны аромата, любви, жизни, смеха. Но эти, конечно, задевает миллионы окружающих вас людей. Они не могут смириться с тем, что вы достигли того, что упустили они; они попытаются любым способом сделать вас несчастными. Их осуждение - это нечто иное, как попытка сделать вас несчастными, нарушить ваш танец, забрать вашу радость - для того, чтобы вы снова вернулись обратно в толпу.


Нужно набраться смелости, и если люди говорят, что вы сумасшедший, примите это. Скажите им: "Вы правы; в этом мире только сумасшедшие люди могут быть счастливыми и радостными. Я выбрал безумие вместе с радостью, с блаженством, с танцем; вы же выбрали здравомыслие вместе с несчастьем, страданием и адом - наш выбор различен. Будьте нормальными и оставайтесь несчастными; оставьте меня наедине с моим безумием. Не чувствуйте себя обиженными; я ведь не чувствую себя обиженным всеми вами - так много нормальных, людей в мире, но я не чувствую себя обиженным". Это вопрос очень непродолжительного времени... Вскоре, когда они примут вас как безумного, они оставят вас в покое; тогда вы сможете предстать перед ними в вашем подлинном бытии - вы сможете отбросить все ваше притворство. Наше воспитание лишает ум целостности. Мы должны показывать лицо обществу, толпе, миру - не нужно, чтобы это было ваше подлинное лицо, на самом деле это и не должно быть вашим подлинным лицом. Вы должны демонстрировать такое лицо, которое людям нравится, которое люди ценят, которое, будет приемлемо для них - их идеологии, их традиции - и вам приходится хранить ваше подлинное лицо для себя. Это разделение усугубляется тем, что большую часть времени вы проводите в толпе, встречаясь с людьми, общаясь с людьми - очень редко вы остаетесь наедине с самим собой. Естественно, маски разрастаются, все больше и больше вытесняя ваше собственное лицо.

И общество в каждом порождает страх - страх, что вас отвергнут страх, что вас высмеют, страх потерять свою респектабельность, страх перед тем, что скажут люди. Вам приходится приспосабливаться к различным видам слепоты и бессознательности людей, вы не можете быть самими собою - это основная особенность нашего мира, вплоть до сегодняшнего дня: никому не позволяется быть самим собой. В тот момент, когда рядом присутствует другой, вы меньше интересуетесь собой; вы больше интересуетесь тем, какое у него будет мнение о вас. Когда вы одни в своей ванной, вы становитесь почти как ребенок - иногда вы даже строите рожи перед зеркалом. Но если вы внезапно осознаете, что за вами подсматривают в замочную скважину, пусть это будет хотя бы даже маленький ребенок, вы моментально меняетесь; вы становитесь обычным, прежним - серьезным, здравомыслящим, таким, каким люди хотят вас видеть. И самое удивительное в том, что вы боитесь этих людей, а они боятся вас: каждый боится кого-то еще. Никому не позволяется выражать свои чувства, свою реальность, свою Подлинность, а каждый хочет их выразить, потому что продолжать подавлять свое подлинное лицо - это настоящее самоубийство. Вы в долгу только перед вашей собственной сущностью. Не идите против нее, потому что это значит совершить самоубийство, разрушить себя. Чего вы этим добьетесь? Даже если люди станут уважать вас и будут считать очень трезвым, респектабельным, почтенным человеком, это не сможет насытить вашу сущность. Они не смогут дать вам большего проникновения в жизнь и ее потрясающую красоту.

Вы одиноки в мире: одинокими вы пришли в этот мир, одинокими вы покинете этот мир. Все мнения других останутся здесь; только ваши подлинные чувства, ваш истинный опыт будут сопутствовать вам даже после смерти. Даже смерть не сможет забрать у вас ваш танец, ваши слезы радости, вашу чистоту одиночества, ваше безмолвие, вашу безмятежность, ваш экстаз. То, что смерть не может отнять у вас, и есть единственное настоящее сокровище; а то, что может быть отнято любым, не представляет ценности, вас просто одурачили. *Ваша единственная цель должна быть в том, чтобы лелеять и оберегать те качества, которые вы сможете взять с собой, когда смерть разрушит ваше тело, ваш ум, потому что эти качества будут вашими единственными спутниками. Они - единственная реальная ценность, и люди, которые приобретают их.- только они и живут, другие же лишь воображают себя живущими....*
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Когда человек медитирует, он начинает расцветать. Если человек художник, он станет великим художником. Если он поэт, то внезапно в его душе родятся потрясающие стихи. Если он певец, то впервые песня начнет литься из самого его сердца. Нет, не нужно делать никаких усилий. Когда вы безмолвны, укоренены в своем существе, центрированы, ваши таланты начинают проявляться автоматически. Вы начинаете делать то, чего хочет от вас существование, вы начинаете делать то, для чего вы рождены, вы начинаете делать то, что вам предназначено судьбой. Вы становитесь спонтанным. Вы начинаете заниматься своим делом – и теперь вам даже не важно, получите вы за это что то или нет, сделает вас это более уважаемым или нет. Это делает вас счастливым, и этого достаточно. Это приносит вам огромную радость, и этого более чем достаточно.



Медитация высвобождает вашу энергию, а большего и не нужно. Человек, который достиг просветления, достиг вершины – можно ли желать большего?.. Он действует как Бог. Он – само существование, проявленное в полной мере. Он достиг наивысшего цветения – больше ничего не нужно. Каждый момент его жизни – творчество, каждый его жест – творчество, сама его жизнь – радость и благословение.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Человек живет в несчастье, жил в несчастье веками. Мало найдется человеческих существ, которые не несчастны. Это бывает так редко, что кажется почти невероятным. Именно поэтому люди не верят, что подобные Будде человеческие существа вообще когда-либо существовали. Именно это говорит Зигмунд Фрейд: подобные Будде люди — «выдавание желаемого за действительное»*

Люди думают, что будды, наверное, были вымышлены, что подобные Гаутаме Будде люди человечеству пригрезились. Их несчастье так велико, и они так глубоко в нем увязли, что не видят никакой возможности из него выбраться. Именно это говорит Зигмунд Фрейд: подобные Будде люди — «выдавание желаемого за действительное». Мы сами хотим быть такими, хотим выбраться из страдания, хотим обладать таким же безмолвием, таким же миром, таким же благословением — но этого не случилось. И Фрейд говорит, что надежды нет; этого не может случиться по самой природе вещей. Человек не может стать счастливым.

Фрейда следует слушать очень внимательно и очень глубоко; его мнение нельзя просто отмести. Он был одним из самых проницательных умов, которые только существовали, и когда он говорит, что счастье невозможно, когда он говорит, что надеяться на счастье — значит надеяться на невозможное, — он знает, что говорит. Это не заключение философа. К этому заключению его привели собственные наблюдения человеческого несчастья. Фрейд не был пессимистом, но, наблюдая тысячи человеческих существ, проникая глубже и глубже в их психику, он осознал, что человек так устроен, что в нем есть встроенный механизм, создающий несчастное существование.

Самое большее, человек может жить комфортно, но никогда — не в экстазе. Самое большее, мы можем сделать жизнь немного более удобной — при помощи научных технологий, посредством социальных перемен, улучшения экономических условий и прочих вещей — но человек все равно будет оставаться несчастным. Как может Фрейд поверить, что такой человек, как Будда, вообще существовал? Такая безмятежность кажется просто мечтой; Будда пригрезился человечеству, как сон.

Эта идея возникает потому, что Будда так редок, так исключителен. Он не принадлежит общему правилу.
Почему человек остается в таком несчастье? Чудо в том, что каждый хочет быть счастливым. Не найдется ни единого человека, который хочет быть несчастным, и все же каждый живет в несчастье. Каждый хочет быть счастливым, блаженным, мирным, тихим. Каждый хочет быть в радости, каждый хочет праздновать — но это кажется невозможным. Наверное, должна быть какая-то очень глубокая причина, настолько глубокая, что фрейдистский анализ не смог ее достичь, настолько глубокая, что в нее не смогла проникнуть логика.

Нужно понять одну из основ. Человек хочет счастья; именно поэтому он несчастен. Чем более вы хотите быть счастливыми, тем более становитесь несчастными. Это кажется очень абсурдным, но именно в этом состоит коренная причина. И если вы поймете процесс функционирования человеческого ума, то сможете ее осознать.



*Человек стремится быть счастливым; тем самым он создает страдание. Если вы хотите выбраться из страдания, вам придется выбраться из собственного стремления к счастью* — и тогда никто не сможет сделать вас несчастным. Именно это просмотрел Фрейд. Он не смог понять, что причиной несчастья может быть само стремление к счастью.
Как это происходит? Почему вообще вы стремитесь к счастью? И что вам приносит это стремление к счастью?
Начиная стремиться к счастью, вы в то же мгновение уходите прочь из настоящего, уходите прочь из экзистенциального, вы уже переместились в будущее — которого нигде нет, которое еще не пришло. Вы переместились в сновидения, а сновидения никогда не могут принести осуществленности. Ваше стремление к счастью — это сновидение, а сновидение нереально.

При помощи нереального никому никогда не удавалось достичь реального. Вы сели не в тот поезд.
Стремление к счастью просто показывает, что в это самое мгновение вы не счастливы. Стремление к счастью просто показывает, что вы — несчастное существо. А несчастное существо проецирует жизнь в будущее, воображает, что однажды — в тот или иной день, тем или иным образом — оно будет счастливо. Ваша проекция исходит из страдания; она несет в себе сами семена страдания. Она исходит из вас, она не может быть отличной от вас. Это словно ваш ребенок — ее лицо похоже на ваше; ее кровь течет в ваших жилах. Она будет продолжением вас.

Сегодня вы несчастливы Вы создаете проекцию, воображаете, что будете счастливы завтра, но завтра — это проекция вас и всего того, какие вы сегодня. Вы несчастливы — завтра возникнет из этого несчастья, и вы будете еще более несчастливы. Конечно, из большего несчастья вы снова пожелаете большего счастья в будущем Теперь вы пойманы в ловушку порочного круга: чем более несчастными вы становитесь, тем более желаете счастья; чем более вы желаете счастья, тем более становитесь несчастными. Так собака гоняется за собственным хвостом.

В дзэн для этого есть определенное название. Люди дзэн говорят, что это все равно что стегать кнутом повозку. Если ваши лошади не движутся, а вы продолжаете погонять повозку, это не поможет. Вы несчастны, и тогда все, о чем вы можете мечтать, все, что вы можете спроецировать, только принесет еще большее страдание.


Поэтому первое, что нужно сделать, — это прекратить создавать сновидения, прекратить проецировать.* Первое, что нужно сделать, — это быть здесь и сейчас.* Что бы ни происходило, просто будьте здесь и сейчас — и вас ожидает великое откровение.

Это откровение состоит в том, что никто не может быть несчастлив в Здесь-и-Сейчас.
Были ли вы когда-нибудь несчастны здесь и сейчас? В это самое мгновение — есть ли какая-нибудь возможность быть несчастливым прямо сейчас? Вы можете подумать о вчерашнем дне и стать несчастливыми. Вы можете подумать о завтрашнем дне и стать несчастливыми. Но прямо в это самое мгновение — в это пульсирующее, трепещущее, реальное мгновение — можете ли вы быть несчастливым прямо сейчас? Без всякого прошлого, без всякого будущего?

Вы можете принести несчастье из прошлого, из памяти. Вчера кто-то вас оскорбил, и, может быть, вы все еще несете рану, может быть, вы все еще несете обиду, может быть, вы все еще чувствуете себя из-за этого несчастливыми: «Почему? — почему это случилось со мной? Почему этот человек меня оскорбил? Я сделал ему столько добра, я всегда ему помогал, всегда был другом, — а он меня оскорбил!» Вы играете с чем-то, чего больше нет. Вчера ушло безвозвратно.

Или же вы можете быть несчастливыми из-за завтрашнего дня. Завтра у вас кончатся деньги — где вы тогда будете жить? Что вы будете есть? Завтра у вас кончатся деньги! — теперь входит несчастье. Оно приходит либо из вчерашнего дня, либо из завтрашнего, но никогда оно не здесь и не сейчас. Прямо в это мгновение, в сейчас, несчастье невозможно.
Вот все, что вам нужно узнать, чтобы вы смогли стать Буддой. Тогда никто не преградит вам путь. Тогда вы можете забыть всех Фрейдов; тогда счастье не только возможно, но и уже случилось. Оно — прямо перед вами, и вы его не видите, потому что продолжаете смотреть по сторонам.

*Счастье находится там же, где находитесь вы, — где вы, там и счастье. Оно вас окружает; это естественное явление.* Оно точно как воздух, точно как небо. Счастья не следует искать; это само вещество, из которого состоит вселенная. Радость — само вещество, из которого состоит вселенная. Но вам следует смотреть прямо, вам следует смотреть в непосредственно близкое. Смотря по сторонам, вы ничего не видите.
Вы упускаете из-за самих себя. Вы упускаете из-за того, что ошибочен ваш подход.

Но, продолжая умирать для прошлого и никогда не думая о будущем, попытайтесь быть несчастным — вы обречены на поражение! Вам не удастся быть несчастным; ваше поражение абсолютно определенно и предсказуемо. У вас это не получится — как бы искусны вы ни были в том, чтобы оставаться несчастными, сколько бы ни тренировались, вы не сможете создать несчастье в это самое мгновение.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

….Вы становитесь настолько чувствительным, что даже самая маленькая травинка приобретает для вас безграничное значение. Ваша чувствительность открывает вам, что этот маленький стебелек травы так же важен для существования, как и гигантская звезда; без этого стебелька существование было бы меньше, чем оно есть. И этот крошечный стебелек уникален, он незаменим, он обладает своей собственной индивидуальностью. И эта чувствительность принесет вам новый вид дружбы - дружбы с деревьями, с птицами, с животными, с горами, с реками, с океанами, со звездами. По мере того, как возрастает любовь, по мере того, как возрастает дружба, жизнь становится богаче...(Ошо)

И это чудо возможно с помощью медитации. Медитация - это просто необычный хирургический метод, который отсекает вас от всего чужого и оставляет только то, что является вашим подлинным существом. Она сжигает все лишнее и оставляет вас обнаженными, одинокими под солнцем, на ветру. Вы становитесь как бы первым человеком, пришедшим на землю, который ничего не знает, который должен все открыть, который должен быть искателем, который должен отправиться в путешествие.



Второй принцип - это путешествие. Жизнь должна быть поиском - не желанием, а исследованием; не претензией быть тем, быть этим - президентом страны или премьер-министром,- а поиском ответа на вопрос: "Кто я такой?" Очень странно то, что люди, которые не знают, кто они такие, пытаются стать кем-то. Они даже не знают, кто они в настоящем! Они не знакомы со своей сущностью, но у них есть цель стать кем-то. Становление - это болезнь души. Сущность же - это то, чем вы являетесь. А открыть свою сущность, это значит начать жить. Тогда каждый момент - это новое открытие, каждый момент приносит новую радость. Новая мистерия открывает свои двери, в вас начинает появляться новая любовь, новое сострадание, которого вы не чувствовали прежде, новое ощущение красоты, божественности.



• Первое, что нужно будет вернуть себе - это невинность. Выбросьте ваши знания, забудьте ваши писания, забудьте ваши религии, вашу теологию, вашу философию. Родитесь снова, станьте невинным - и это в ваших руках. Очистите ваш ум от всех чужих идей, от всего заимствованного, от всего, что пришло из традиций, обычаев, от всего, что дано вам другими - родителями, учителями, преподавателями университетов. Просто избавьтесь от этого. Станьте снова простым, станьте снова ребенком.

В жизни Святого Франциска есть очень красивый случай. Франциск умирает. А он всегда путешествовал на ослике из одного места в другое, делясь с людьми своим опытом. Собрались все его ученики, чтобы услышать последние слова. Последние слова человека всегда гораздо значительнее всего того, что он произносил ранее, потому что они содержат весь опыт его жизни. Но то, что услышали ученики - они не поверили своим ушам... Святой Франциск обратился не к ним, он обратился к своему ослику. Он сказал: "Брат, я в неоплатном долгу перед тобой. Ты перевозил меня с места на место, никогда не сердясь. Никогда не жалуясь. До того, как я покину этот мир, я хочу получить от тебя прощение; я сделал тебе мало добра". Это были последние слова Св. Франциска. Нужна громадная чувствительность для того, чтобы сказать ослу "Брат ослик" и попросить прощения.

По мере того, как вы становитесь все более чувствительными, жизнь становится все обширнее. Это уже не маленький пруд, она делается подобной океану. Она все меньше ограничена вами, вашей женой и детьми - она уже ничем не ограничена. Все существование становится вашей семьей, а до тех пор, пока все существование не станет вашей семьей, вы не узнаете, что такое жизнь,- потому что ни один человек не является чем-то отдельным, мы все соединены. Мы - широкий континент, соединенный миллионами путей. Наша жизнь укорачивается ровно настолько, насколько наши сердца не наполнены любовью к целому. Медитация принесет вам чувствительность, великое чувство принадлежности к миру. Это наш мир - эти звезды наши, мы здесь не чужие. Мы от рождения принадлежим существованию. Мы его часть, мы его сердце. Во-вторых, медитация принесет вам великую тишину,- потому что будет устранен весь мусор знаний. Мысли, которые являются частью знаний, тоже ушли... огромная тишина, вы в изумлении: эта тишина и есть единственно существующая музыка.
Любая музыка - это попытка каким-либо способом реализовать тишину. Мудрецы древнего Востока придавали очень большое значение всем великим искусствам - музыке, поэзии, танцу, живописи, скульптуре - ведь все это родилось из медитации. Они - это попытка каким-либо способом привнести непознаваемое в мир познаваемого для тех, кто не готов к путешествию - просто подарок' для тех, кто не готов отправиться в путешествие. Возможно, песня сможет вызвать желание отправиться на поиски источника, возможно, скульптура...
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Духовный поиск - это всегда толчок к чему-то, что глубоко внутри вас, проблеск чего вы различили. Сначала что-то должно с вами случиться, как-то луч должен зайти в вас... касание, ветерок... что-то должно прийти к вам, чтобы начался поиск.Может быть, в любви, может быть, вмузыке, может быть, в природе, может быть, в дружбе - это может случиться в любом единении, в любом сопричастии. С вами случилось что-то, ставшее источником блаженства, а сейчас это лишь воспоминание, лишь память.Вы не интерпретировали это, вашему сознанию это неведомо.

Это может быть памятью о сатори в детстве, которая хранится глубоко в бессознательном. Это может быть блаженным мгновением сатори в чреве вашей матери - памятью о блаженном бытии без забот, без напряжений, в совершенно расслабленном состоянии ума. То, что толкает вас, может быть глубоким, неосознанным чувством, чувством, неведомым вашему сознанию.

*Психологи согласны в том, что вся идея духовных исканий происходит от блаженства, переживаемого в чреве матери. Это так блаженно, так темно, там нет ни единого луча напряжения, но темнота есть полное расслабление. Там нет забот, ничего не нужно делать. Вам не нужно даже дышать, ваша мать дышит за вас. Вы существуете точно так, как описывают ваше существование после достижения мокши. Все просто есть... и быть - это блаженство.* Ничего не нужно делать, чтобы достичь этого состояния, оно просто есть.Так что, может, внутри вас есть глубокое неосознанное семя, знающее, что такое полное расслабление.

Это может быть каким-нибудь детским переживанием эстетического блаженства, детским сатори. В каждом детстве есть сатори, каждое детство полно сатори, но мы утратили его. Рай утрачен, и Адам выброшен из рая. Но воспоминание осталось, неведомое воспоминание, толкающее вас на поиск...

*ВОПРОС: Какая необходима подготовка, чтобы пережить сатори?*

*ОТВЕТ:* Сатори оказывается возможным для огромного множества людей, потому что иногда для него не нужно никакой подготовки. Иногда оно приходит случайно. Создается ситуация, но вы об этом не знаете. Есть так много людей, познавших сатори. Они, может быть, не знали, что это сатори, они могли не называть это сатори, но они познали его. Великая, бушующая любовь может вызвать сатори. Сатори возможно даже через химические препараты. Оно может быть вызвано москалином, ЛСД, марихуаной, потому что благодаря химическим изменениям ум может раскрыться настолько, что возникает проблеск. В конце концов, у всех есть химическое тело - ум и тело есть химические соединения - так что этот проблеск возможен через химию.

Иногда вас может так поразить неожиданная опасность, что становится возможным проблеск..., иногда сильный шок может так втолкнуть вас в данный момент, что возникает этот проблеск. И для тех, у кого есть эстетическая чувствительность, у кого поэтическое сердце, чье отношение к реальности основано на чувстве (а не на интеллекте), возможен этот проблеск. Для развитой логичной интеллектуальной личности такой проблеск возможен. Иногда он может случиться с интеллектуальным человеком, но только через какое-то сконцентрированное интеллектуальное напряжение, когда вдруг это напряжение пропадает. Так случилось с Архимедом. Он был в состоянии сатори, когда, выскочив из ванны на улицу, голый, стал кричать: "Эврика, я нашел!" Это было неожиданным освобождением от постоянного напряжения, в котором он находился, раздумывая над своей задачей. Он решил задачу, и напряжение, вызванное задачей, вдруг полностью исчезло. Он голый выбежал на улицу и кричал: "Эврика, я нашел!"

Интеллектуального человека, если вдруг решена великая задача, заполнявшая его ум и приведшая его к пределу "интеллектуального напряжения", это может привести к сатори. Но для эстетического ума это легче.
*
ВОПРОС:* Вы имеете в виду, что даже интеллектуальное напряжение может быть способом достижения сатори?

*ОТВЕТ:* Может быть, может и не быть. Если вы будете интеллектуально напряжены в течение этой беседы, и напряжение не достигнет предела, оно будет помехой. Но если ваше напряжение достигнет полноты, предела, и вдруг вы что-то поймете, - это понимание станет освобождением, и может случиться сатори. Или же, если эта беседа совершенно свободна, если мы просто болтаем - совершенно ненапряженно, совершенно несерьезно - даже эта беседа может быть эстетическим переживанием. Эстетичны не только цветы, эстетичными могут быть даже слова. Не только деревья эстетичны, человеческие существа тоже могут быть эстетичными.

Сатори становится возможным не только тогда, когда вы наблюдаете за проплывающими облаками. Оно возможно даже тогда, когда вы участвуете в беседе. Но необходимо участие: либо совершенно расслабленное, либо напряженное участие. Вы можете быть либо расслаблены с самого начала, либо расслабление приходит, когда ваше напряжение достигло предела и затем высвобождено... Когда происходит либо одно, либо другое, тогда даже разговор, беседа могут стать источником сатори. Источником сатори может стать все, что угодно: это зависит от вас. Это никогда не зависит ни от чего другого. Вы просто идете по улице, смеется ребенок... и может случиться сатори. Есть хокку, повествующее о чем-то вроде этого: монах переходит улицу, а из стены выглядывает самый обычный цветок, очень обычный цветок, такой, который видишь каждый день, который есть повсюду. Он глянул на цветок. Он впервые по-настоящему глядел на этот цветок, потому что он так обычен, так неприметен. Его всегда где-нибудь увидишь, поэтому он никогда раньше не давал себе труда посмотреть на него по-настоящему. Он глядит на него... и вот сатори.

На обычный цветок никогда не смотрят. Он так обыкновенен, что вы забываете о нем. Так что монах на самом деле никогда не видел этого цветка раньше. Впервые в жизни он увидел его, и это потрясло его. Эта первая встреча с цветком, с этим обычным цветком, стала откровением. Теперь ему стало жаль этого цветка. Он всегда был здесь, ждал его, но он никогда не смотрел на него. Он чувствует себя виноватым перед ним, просит у него прощения... и это случилось! И вот цветок, а перед ним пляшущий монах. Кто-то спросил его: "Что ты делаешь?" Он ответил: "Я увидел нечто необычное в самом обыкновенном цветке. Цветок ждал всегда. Я никогда раньше не смотрел на него, но сегодня встреча состоялась". Теперь это уже не просто цветок. Монах проник в него, а цветок проник в монаха.

Источником может стать обычная вещь, даже осколок камня. Для ребенка и камешек - источник, но для нас он уже не источник, потому что он стал столь обычным для нас. Все необычное, все редкое, все, что впервые попало в поле вашего зрения, может быть источником сатори, и если вы достижимы, если вы есть, если вы присутствуете, это может случиться. Сатори случается почти со всеми. Вы, может быть, не знаете, что это такое, вы можете не знать, что это сатори, но оно происходит. И это происшествие причина всех душевных исканий. Иначе духовные искания были бы невозможны. Как вы можете искать то, на что вы ни разу не бросили взгляд?

Сначала что-то должно с вами случиться, как-то луч должен зайти в вас... касание, ветерок... что-то должно прийти к вам, чтобы начался поиск. Духовный поиск возможен только тогда, когда с вами случилось что-то без вашего ведома. Может быть, в любви, может быть, в музыке, может быть, в природе, может быть, в дружбе - это может случиться в любом единении, в любом сопричастии. С вами случилось что-то, ставшее источником блаженства, а сейчас это лишь воспоминание, лишь память. Это может даже не быть сознательной памятью, это может быть бессознательным. Оно, может быть, ждет, как семя, где-то в глубине вас.

Это семя станет источником исканий, и вы будете искать и искать то, чего вы не знаете. Вы не знаете, но все же где-то, даже неведомо для вас, какое-то переживание, какой-то блаженный миг стал неотъемлемой частью вашего ума. Оно стало семенем, и теперь это семя прокладывает себе дорогу, а вы ищете чего-то, чего не можете назвать, чего не можете объяснить. Чего вы ищете? Если человек духа искренен и честен, он не может сказать: "Я ищу Бога", - потому что он не знает, есть ли Бог. И слово "Бог" совершенно бессмысленно до тех пор, пока вы не познали. Так что вы не можете искать Бога или мокши (освобождения). Не можете. Искреннему искателю придется вернуться обратно к себе. Этот поиск - не поиск чего-то внешнего, это поиск чего-то внутреннего. Где-то вы знаете, что-то такое, что вы мельком увидели, что стало семенем и что подталкивает вас, заставляя вас идти к чему-то неведомому. Духовный поиск - это не притяжение к чему-то внешнему, это толчок изнутри. Это всегда толчок изнутри. А если это притяжение к внешнему, то такой поиск неискренен, неподлинен. Тогда это не что иное, как поиск новых видов удовлетворения, еще один поворот ваших желаний! Духовный поиск - это всегда толчок к чему-то, что глубоко внутри вас, проблеск чего вы различили…
Ошо
(из книги - "Медитация - искусство внутреннего экстаза")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Неужели действительно ничего больше не бывает? Моя жизнь кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой. Я все думаю, что должно же быть нечто большее. Я хочу, чтобы было нечто большее...

*ЕСТЬ нечто безмерно большее, но твое «хотение» становится преградой к его достижению.* Желание окружает тебя, словно стеной: нежелание становится дверью. Это один из самых парадоксальных, но и самых основополагающих законов жизни: желай — и ты упустишь, не желай — и все твое.

Иисус говорит: ищите и обрящете. Будда говорит: не ищите, чтобы не упустить. Иисус говорит: просите, и будет вам дано. Будда говорит: не просите, иначе вам не будет дано никогда. Иисус говорит: стучите, и двери откроются. Будда говорит: ждите... смотрите... двери совсем не закрыты. Если вы станете стучать, сам этот стук покажет, что стучат не в двери — в стену, потому что двери всегда открыты.
Иисус настолько же просветлен, что и Будда, — потому что не может быть речи о большем или меньшем просветлении.

Откуда тогда эта разница? Разница исходит от людей, к которым обращается Иисус. Он говорит с людьми непосвященными, непосвященными в таинства жизни. Будда говорит с группой совершенно другого рода — с посвященными, с адептами, с теми, кто умеет понимать парадоксальное. Парадоксальное означает таинственное. Ты говоришь: «Моя жизнь кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой...» Она кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой, потому что ты постоянно жаждешь большего. Отбрось эту жажду, и тогда ты претерпишь радикальное преображение. Пустота исчезает тотчас же, когда ты прекращаешь просить большего.
Пустота приходит как побочное следствие, когда ты просишь большего, следует тенью за желанием большего. Пусть желание исчезнет, и тогда оглянись — тени больше нет.

*Именно в требовании большего и состоит наш ум — в постоянном требовании большего. Вне зависимости от того, много ли у тебя есть, ум снова попросит большего. И поскольку он продолжает просить большего, ты продолжаешь чувствовать себя пустым, чувствовать, что многое упускаешь*. Увидь суть: эта пустота создается желанием большего. Этой пустоты нет, она лишь кажущаяся, но выглядит вполне реальной, когда ты пойман в сеть желания.

*Увидь, что желание является причиной твоей пустоты.* Наблюдай свое желание, и в наблюдении оно исчезает — и вместе с ним исчезает пустота. Тогда наступает глубокая осуществленность. Ты чувствуешь такую наполненность, что словно начинаешь переливаться через край. У тебя есть так много, что ты начинаешь делиться, начинаешь отдавать — отдавать из сущей радости отдавать, без всякой другой причины. Ты становишься, как облако, полное дождя: оно должно где-то излиться. Он прольет дождь даже на скалы, где ничего не растет; оно прольет дождь без условий. Оно не станет спрашивать, подходящее ли это место, чтобы излиться. Оно так обременено дождевой водой, что должно излиться, чтобы освободиться от бремени.

Когда желание исчезает, ты так полон блаженства, так полон удовлетворенности, так полон наполненности, что начинаешь делиться. Это случается само собой. И тогда в жизни есть смысл, есть значение. Тогда есть поэзия, красота, изящество. Тогда есть музыка, гармония — твоя жизнь становится танцем.
Эти пустота и бессмысленность — твое собственное действие, и ты можешь это исправить. Ты говоришь: «Я все думаю, что должно же быть нечто большее». Именно это и создает трудности. И я не говорю, что ничего большего нет, большее есть — безмерно большее, чем ты вообще можешь вообразить. Я это видел, я это слышал, я это пережил — есть бесконечно большее! "о ты никогда не соприкоснешься с ним, если продолжается желание. Желание — это стена, не-желание — мост. Блаженство — это состояние не-желания, страдание — состояние желания.

Ты говоришь: «Я хочу, чтобы было нечто большее» Чем больше ты этого хочешь, тем более будешь упускать. Выбор за тобой. Е*сли хочешь оставаться несчастным, желай больше, больше и больше, и ты будешь больше и больше упускать. Это твой выбор, помни, это твоя ответственность. Никто тебя не принуждает. Если ты действительно хочешь видеть то, что есть, не жажди будущего, не жажди большего. Просто видь то, что есть.*

Ум постоянно просит, желает, требует и создает разочарование, потому что живет ожиданиями. Весь мир страдает от чувства бессмысленности, и причина в том, что человек просит большего, чем просил когда-либо раньше. Впервые человек желает большего, чем когда-либо желал.

Наука дала ему столько надежд, столько поддержки, чтобы желать большего. В начале двадцатого века весь мир был полон огромного оптимизма, потому что наука раскрывала новые двери, и все думали: «Наступил золотой век, стоит лишь завернуть за угол. Мы его достигли. Уже при нашей жизни мы увидим, что рай снизошел на землю». Естественно, каждый стал желать большего, большего и большего.
Рай не снизошел на землю. Напротив, земля стала адом. Наука спустила с цепи желание, поддержала ваши желания. Она поддержала ваши надежды, что эти желания могут быть исполнены. И результатом явилось то, что весь мир живет в глубоко несчастном состоянии Никогда раньше он таким не был. Это очень странно, потому что впервые у человека в распоряжении оказалось большее, чем когда бы то ни было.

Впервые у человека стало больше безопасности, защищенности, больше научных технологий, больше комфорта, чем когда бы то ни было. Но стало также и больше бессмысленности. Человек никогда еще не был в таком отчаянии, в таком отчаянном усилии получить большее.

Наука дает вам желание; медитация дает вам прозрение в желание. Это прозрение помогает отбросить желание. И тогда внезапно то, что до сих пор было скрытым, становится явным, становится проявленным. Что-то бьет ключом у тебя в существе, и все, что ты только желал, осуществлено... все и более. Доступно большее, чем ты только мог себе представить, чем кто угодно может себе представить. На тебя нисходит невообразимое. Но подготовь почву. Подготовь подходящую почву. He-желание — так называется эта подходящая почва.
Просто будь в восприимчивом настроении. Ты агрессивен — ты хочешь большего, и это тонкая агрессия. Будь восприимчивым, открытым, доступным... и тогда тебя ждут все возможные чудеса.
Ошо ("Книга Осознания")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Я должен напомнить вам о последних словах, которые сказал на земле Сократ: «Когда я был молод, я думал, что все знаю. Я хвастался, потому что мог переспорить кого угодно. Когда я чуть повзрослел, то осознал, что не знаю многих вещей, я просто хвалился. И так как другие могли спорить со мной, они думали, что, вероятно, я знаю – потому что мои аргументы были более весомыми. И по мере того как я продолжал, мало помалу мне стало ясно, что я ничего не знаю.* Пусть это будет моим последним заявлением на земле: что я не знаю».
Сократ снова стал ребенком, но он поставил на карту свою мудрость, философию, свой выдающийся ум, все свои аргументы, усилия всей своей жизни для победы над оппонентами в дебатах и дискуссиях. Он стал самым умным человеком в Греции. И он обладал невероятным мужеством, чтобы сказать: «Я ничего не знаю».
Никто ничего не знает.

Существование – это тайна, она не может быть разгадана. И из за того, что существование – это тайна, оно открывается только сердцу ребенка. Оно не открывается знаниям, потому что знания – это агрессия. Оно открывается невинности, потому что невинность – это просто восприимчивость, не агрессия, но открытые двери, ожидание. Если истина войдет, вы готовы ее встретить.
Истину невозможно завоевать, ее нельзя разгадать. Вы должны быть доступны для истины, чтобы истина могла завоевать вас. Вот почему простота – это самое важное религиозное качество. Я хочу, чтобы вы стали невинными, ничего не знающими – наполненными ожиданием.
Иисус говорит: «Ищите и обрящете».
Я говорю: «Ждите! Никогда не ищите», потому что поиск – это вмешательство, вы суете свой нос в тайны существования. Это некрасиво, это просто уродливо. Я говорю: «Ждите! И вы найдете».

Иисус говорит: «Стучите, и откроют вам». Ждите. Двери всегда открыты для тех, у кого есть терпение, кто может ждать бесконечно долго, но кто не будет переступать границ. Даже стук в чью то дверь – уже вторжение на чужую территорию.
Иисус говорит: «Просите, и дано будет вам».
Я говорю: «Просите и забудьте о том, чтобы это когда либо получить». В самом вашем вопрошании вы разрушили возможность получения. Не просите. Не становитесь вопросом.

Позвольте мне повторить: не становитесь вопросом! И вас ждет большой сюрприз, потому что вы и есть ответ. Если вы станете вопросом, то попадете в такую ловушку, из которой невозможно выбраться. Вы продолжите спрашивать – и чем больше вы будете спрашивать, тем дальше будете отдаляться от ответа, потому что вы и есть этот ответ!
В невинности, в простоте вы находите это – само ваше существо.

В лаборатории будь ученым, но, когда ты выходишь оттуда, полностью забудь о науке. Слушай птиц – но не по научному! Смотри на цветы – но не по научному, потому что смотреть на розу по научному – значит смотреть на совершенно иной предмет. Это не та же самая роза, которую видит поэт.
Восприятие не зависит от объекта, восприятие зависит от воспринимающего, от качества переживания. Когда на розу смотрит ученый, он думает о ботанике, о химии, о физике, об атомах, электронах, нейронах, обо всем подряд – только не о красоте. Красота не попадает в его поле зрения, а это именно то, что представляет собой роза.
Для поэта, для художника роза – это совершенно другой опыт: это проявление неизвестного, трансцендентного, самого секрета жизни. Она олицетворяет нечто божественное, она приносит в существование что то от неба, что то от далеких звезд. Она растет на земле, она укоренена, но она не просто часть земли, она вмещает в себя гораздо больше. Роза не является суммой ее составных элементов. Ученый понимает ее только как сумму составляющих ее частей – больше в ней ничего нет, но поэт начинает чувствовать что то сверх этого.
В тот момент, когда вы препарируете розу, красота исчезает. Роза была лишь возможностью для того, чтобы спустилась красота. Это земля, воспринимающая небо, это грубое, воспринимающее нежное. Поэт это чувствует, но это – чувство, не мысль.

Поэтому, покидая свою лабораторию, забудь все об атомах, забудь все о космосе, вместо этого начни смотреть свежим взглядом, через другое ви дение – ви дение ребенка, ви дение поэта, ви дение влюбленного. Когда ты смотришь на женщину, которую любишь, никогда не думай о ней в терминах биологии, иначе упустишь всю суть. Она не биология, ее существо гораздо больше, чем может вместить в себя любая наука. Когда целуешь женщину, не думай о том, какой химический обмен происходит между губами, иначе ты почувствуешь отвращение! Ты не увидишь никакой поэзии, тебе будет непонятно, о чем вечно говорят все эти поэты. Это лишь обмен бактериями, микробами, миллионами микробов – это еще и опасно. Это может стать вопросом жизни и смерти – будь начеку!
Когда ты занимаешься с женщиной любовью, не думай о гормонах, избегай этого вздора, в противном случае весь любовный акт будет просто механическим явлением. Ты будешь там, и вместе с тем тебя не будет. Ты окажешься просто наблюдателем, не участником. А весь секрет поэта – в участии.

Глядя на цветок, становись цветком, танцуй возле цветка, пой песню. Ветер прохладен и свеж, солнце дарит тепло, цветок танцует на ветру, радуется, поет. Раздели это с ним! Отбрось безразличие, объективность, отстраненность. Отбрось все свои научные подходы. Стань чуть более текучим, более тающим, более сливающимся. Позволь цветку говорить с твоим сердцем, позволь цветку войти в твое существо. Пригласи его – он гость! И тогда ты почувствуешь вкус тайны.
Это первый шаг по направлению к загадочному, предельный шаг: если вы сможете на мгновение стать участником, значит вы нашли ключ, познали секрет. Тогда становитесь участником всего, что делаете. Гуляя, не шагайте механически, перестаньте просто наблюдать – станьте этим. Танцуя, не думайте о технике, техника не имеет отношения к делу. Вы можете делать все правильно технически и, тем не менее, упускать всю радость. Растворите себя в танце, станьте танцем, забудьте о танцоре.

Когда такое глубокое единение начинает происходить во многих сферах вашей жизни, когда повсюду вы начинаете переживать такие невероятные моменты исчезновения, отсутствия эго; когда цветок есть, а вас нет, есть радуга, а вас нет; когда по небу плывут облака, а вас нет ни снаружи ни внутри, когда вы становитесь абсолютно безмолвными; когда внутри вас нет никого, лишь чистая девственная тишина, которую ничто не отвлекает, которую не тревожит логика, мысли, эмоции, чувства, – это и есть момент медитации. Ум ушел, а когда уходит ум, входит тайна.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Вся наша жизнь, проведённая в гонке за деньгами, властью, престижем и тому подобными вещами, есть не что иное, как погоня за новыми подпорками, костылями для иллюзии. И всё это время ты знаешь, что грядёт конец. Чего бы ты ни достиг, смерть всё равно это разрушит. Однако человек упорно лелеет тщетную надежду: а вдруг смерть заберёт других, но не его.

Однако никто не становится исключением. Смерть приходит и разносит вдребезги всю иллюзию твоего имени, твоей славы. Она приходит и попросту ровняет всё с землёй - даже следов не остаётся. Всё, чтобы мы ни делали в жизни, превращается лишь в надпись на воде – даже не на песке - на воде.

Просто жить – это бесценный дар, однако никто никогда не учил тебя испытывать благодарность к бытию. Напротив, все только сердились и ворчали… Восхваляется только твоё будущее – удастся ли тебе стать кем-то почитаемым, влиятельным, состоятельным, эрудированным, в той или иной сфере прославленным, – а не просто остаться никем.

Постоянная обусловленность породила в тебе мысль: "Такой, как есть, я не достаточно хорош, чего-то недостаёт. Мне нужно быть где-то в другом месте – не здесь. Это место – не то, я должен быть где-то выше, быть могущественнее, влиятельнее, респектабельнее, известнее.

Ты являешься всего лишь семенем. Ты не рождён деревом, а только семенем, и твоя задача - прорасти и распуститься прекрасными цветами, и эти цветы – твоя удовлетворённость, твоя реализованность.

Это цветение не имеет ничего общего с властью, ничего общего с деньгами, ничего общего с политикой. Оно имеет отношение лишь к тебе; это – индивидуальный прогресс.

Каждый ребёнок рождается, чтобы расти и стать полноценным человеческим существом, исполненным любви, сострадания, безмолвия. Он должен стать праздником внутри себя. И тут не может быть даже намёка на соперничество или тем более сравнение.

Настал звёздный час для твоего ума: разобраться, где проявляется твоё природное стремление, а где – социальная обусловленность. Отсеки социальную обусловленность – она сплошь чепуха, – чтобы осталась чистая, незамутнённая природа.
Ошо




Вижу смутную землю – обитель скорбей,
Вижу смертных, спешащих к могиле своей,
Вижу славных царей, луноликих красавиц,
Отблиставших и ставших добычей червей...

Двести лет проживешь - или тысячу лет
Все равно попадешь муравьям на обед.
В шелк одет или в жалкие тряпки одет,
Президент или пьяница - разницы нет
Омар Хаям

----------


## слово

> "Осознанность"


 Вопрос. Как использовать осознанность, чтобы направить 
человечество по пути безусловной любви?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Вопрос. Как использовать осознанность, чтобы направить 
> человечество по пути безусловной любви?


 Прежде чем направлять человечество нужно направить самого себя. Чем более осознанным становится человек, более медитативным, тихим, умиротворенным, тем ближе он к безусловной любви, и тем самым изменяет весь мир в лучшую сторону.


"Войну развязывают и поддерживают серьезные люди, убийства совершают серьезные люди, они же совершают и самоубийства...

Позволь себе быть радостным, позволь себе порезвиться от души, отпусти контроль, и когда твой внутренний ребенок вновь оживет и станет танцевать, вся твоя жизнь изменится. Изменится качество твоей жизни. В тебе проснется чувство юмора, прекрасный смех, от твоего умствования не останется и следа. Ты научишься жить сердцем.
Тот, кто живет головой, на самом деле не знает, что значит быть живым. По-настоящему живет только тот, кто слушает сердце и поет песни, совершенно непонятные для головы, кто танцует так, что танец кажется безумным... просто потому что его переполняет радость, энергия льется через край, и он уже не может себя сдерживать. Будь таким! Делай то, что тебе хочется! Ты оживешь, ты сможешь почувствовать вкус жизни, ты узнаешь, что такое на самом деле жизнь.

Серьезный человек — это ходячий труп. Он умер еще до смерти. Жизнь дает нам столько бесценных возможностей, что просто преступление променять их на серьезность. Прибереги серьезность до настоящей смерти. Отправь серьезность в могилу, пусть она подождет твоего последнего дня. Но не превращайся в ходячий труп еще при жизни.
Это напомнило мне историю, связанную с Конфуцием. Один из его учеников задал ему типичный вопрос, такой вопрос ему задавали тысячи других людей: «Скажешь ли ты нам несколько слов о том, что происходит после смерти?»

Конфуций ответил: «Все эти вопросы о смерти оставь до самой смерти. Там в могиле и поразмыслишь об этом. А сейчас живи!»
Есть время жить, есть время умирать. Не перепутай, иначе ты упустишь и то, и другое. Прямо сейчас живи тотально, насыщенно, а когда придет время умирать, будь тотален в смерти. Не умирай наполовину, так, что умер только один глаз, а второй все еще продолжает смотреть; одна рука умерла, а другая продолжает искать истину. Когда будешь умирать, умри на все сто... и тогда поразмысли над тем, что же такое смерть. Но прямо сейчас не трать время на то, чтобы думать о чем-то настолько далеком. Живи настоящим моментом.

Дети умеют жить интенсивной, полной жизнью, они не боятся, что потеряют контроль. Будь самим собой, не сдерживай себя. Начни жить от момента к моменту тотально, радостно, игриво, и ты увидишь: нет ничего, что могло бы выйти из-под твоего контроля. Наоборот, твой разум станет лишь еще острее, ты станешь моложе, а твоя любовь — глубже. Куда бы ты ни пошел, распространяй вокруг себя жизнь, легкость, радость настолько, насколько это возможно. Пусть каждый самый укромный уголок на земле озарится твоим светом. Если весь мир начнет смеяться, наслаждаться жизнью, радоваться, это будет настоящей революцией.

Войну развязывают и поддерживают серьезные люди, убийства совершают серьезные люди, они же совершают и самоубийства. Сумасшедшие дома полны серьезных людей. Только взгляни, какой огромный вред нанесли серьезные люди человечеству. А ты возьмешь и выпрыгнешь из своей серьезности, ты позволишь ребенку внутри тебя играть, петь и танцевать!

Я учу вас, как жить с легким сердцем, как играть и творить. Существование и есть наш дом: деревья и звезды — наши браться и сестры, реки, горы и океаны — наши друзья. В этой чрезвычайно дружественной вселенной ты сидишь подобно каменному будде? Мое учение не для каменных будд, я хочу, чтобы ты стал танцующим буддой. Последователям буддизма подобное заявление не понравилось бы, но меня совершенно не волнует, кто что подумает. Меня волнует истина. Если истина не умеет танцевать, она ущербна; если будда не может смеяться, ему чего-то не хватает; если будда не умеет играть с детьми и не может сам стать ребенком, то он, возможно, и подошел близко к состоянию будды, но все же он еще не полностью пробужден. Какая-то его часть до сих пор спит."
Ошо

----------


## слово

> Прежде чем направлять человечество нужно направить самого себя. Чем более осознанным становится человек, более медитативным, тихим, умиротворенным, тем ближе он к безусловной любви, и тем самым изменяет весь мир в лучшую сторону.


 Не возможно направить самого себя, без взаимодействия с себе подобными. 
Давай сравним мировоззрения. 
Всё Сущее - лишь Дух Безусловной Любви, осознающий Себя как Сознание разных уровней расширения, и Бытие, порождённое образом Сознания. 
На нашей планете высшие сознания поглотили свободу управления вниманием человечества, третьего измерения, поэтому люди спят. Чтобы их разбудить, нужно два пробужденных сознания, способные развить Идею Разумной Мысли до её реализации. 
Разумная Мысль - гармоничное общество гораздо эффективнее дисгармоничного. 
Пути достижения гармоничного общества открываются лишь при совместном векторе намерения  двух сознаний, воплощённых в физические тела. 
Можно своими словами, не обязательно Ошо страницами копипастить.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Когда человек просто играет, он всегда победитель. Каждый становится победителем. Но будучи серьезным, выиграть невозможно — все только проигрывают.
Даже когда вы медитируете, вы становитесь слишком серьезными. Не воспринимайте все так серьезно. Медитация может случиться только в состоянии легкости, игривости, только в предельной игривости, когда вы ничего не ищете, ничего не ждете, когда вы просто танцуете или поете, или читаете стихи, когда вы не спрашиваете ни о чем, когда ваше действие — это просто отклик, нет никакого будущего, нет никаких идей относительно будущего... только тогда может случиться медитация. Медитация — это то, что происходит прямо сейчас. Вы не можете вырвать этот процесс из рук существования. Вы не можете желать этого и не в состоянии это иметь. Вы можете сделать только одно: стать пустыми, чтобы воспринимать, чтобы пропускать энергию через себя — именно это и происходит, когда вы игривы.



Медитация — это весело! Медитация и веселье — подобное сочетание слов звучит абсурдно? В течение многих веков нас учили, что духовность — самое серьезное дело в жизни: ходите в церковь и становитесь серьезными, а если поблизости нет церкви, то вытяните лицо, хотя бы вид сделайте, что ходите в церковь. Не смейтесь, не танцуйте, не веселитесь, не играйте! Жизнь — серьезная штука, вы стоите перед лицом Бога.

Этот ваш Бог какой-то странный! Он не позволяет вам смеяться. Он не позволяет вам танцевать. Он не позволяет вам любить. Он не позволяет вам радоваться. Боги прошлого очень мстительны, завистливы, жестоки, так и норовят уничтожить вас, разнести на куски, отправить вас в ад. Даже сама идея Бога отвратительна.

Вам надо выучить новый язык: медитация — это веселье, молитва — это любовь и смех, а храмы, церкви, мечети — это места, созданные специально, чтобы наслаждаться жизнью, чтобы упиваться жизнью, чтобы танцевать, держаться за руки, чтобы делиться тем, что дал вам Бог; места, где вы можете пребывать в настоящем тотально, где вы можете погрузиться в настоящий момент. Вот каково значение веселья, смеха, радости —тотальное пребывание в здесь и сейчас, как будто нет никакого другого момента. Тогда зачем вам думать о результате? Результат подразумевает будущее.

Будьте как малые дети — танцуйте, пойте, кричите, — и божественное придет к вам само. В какой-то момент вы обнаружите, что все вокруг вас божественно, вдруг вы начнете понимать, что держите за руку не женщину — вашу руку держит Богиня; что вы держите за руку не мужчину, а Бога. Смотря в глаза другого человека с радостью, с игрой, вы неожиданно попадаете на такую глубину, какая вам и не снилась. Вы растворяетесь и этой глубине.
Вот что такое Бог! Бог живет не в писаниях, он живет в глазах людей, в цветах, в реках и в свете луны. Бог везде! Вам не нужны писания. Если вы не видите Бога в живых деревьях, зеленых, красных, золотых, вы не отыщете его ни в Библии, ни в Коране, ни в Ведах. Как вы можете найти его там, если вы не видите его здесь? Как только вы обнаружите его здесь, вы ощутите его присутствие везде... Тогда все станет божественным.

Однажды познав божественное, вы будете видеть его везде и во всем. Но вы должны найти его в жизни, в игривости.
Игривость делает вас живыми настолько, насколько это возможно, по максимуму. Серьезность же вас уродует. Вы сжимаетесь, вы превращаетесь в лед. Вы закрываетесь и чувствуете себя одинокими. Вы становитесь эгоистами. Люди стремятся быть серьезными, потому что вместе с серьезностью растет их эго, а игривость эго забирает.
Ты когда-нибудь наблюдал за этим?
Когда ты смеешься, загляни внутрь себя: «N» исчезает. Вот почему люди-эгоисты не умеют смеяться — для них это невозможно! Когда ты танцуешь, наступает момент, когда «N» исчезает. Но эгоисты не могут танцевать, они не могут позволить «N» исчезнуть. Естественно, они так и остаются в тесных рамках, живя, подобно заключенным. Но это твой выбор!

Если ты хочешь сохранить эго, тебе придется жить в тюрьме, тебе придется смириться с рамками. Если ты хочешь, чтобы твое эго становилось все больше и больше, то ты столкнешься с тем, что тюрьма будет становиться все меньше и меньше, ее стены будут придвигаться к тебе все ближе и ближе. Если ты хочешь, чтобы твое эго стало величайшим и мире, то вскоре от тебя не останется ничего, кроме самой тюрьмы, со всех сторон ты будешь окружен Китайской стеной, ты будешь жить в смирительной рубашке за железными дверьми.
Но если ты хочешь быть живым, тебе придется отказаться от эго. Эго отвлекает тебя от жизни.
Ошо

----------


## слово

> Когда человек просто играет, он всегда победитель.


 Согласен. А свои мысли есть?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Во мне живет прекрасный маленький мальчик, которого я долго не замечал. Этот мальчик игрив, любопытен и умеет наслаждаться жизнью. Однако большую часть времени я не позволяю ему быть свободным. Пожалуйста, скажи по этому поводу несколько слов.

Игривость, легкость — это самые подавляемые качества человеческой натуры. Все общества мира, все культуры и цивилизации подавляли беззаботность и игривость во все времена, потому что игривый человек не может быть серьезным. А если человек несерьезно относится к жизни, им нельзя управлять, он никогда не будет амбициозным, его нельзя заставить желать власти, денег или положения в обществе.

Ребенок не умирает. Он живет в каждом из вас. Вы взрослеете, но ребенок внутри вас не умирает, он так и живет внутри вас и будет жить там до самого последнего вздоха.

Общество всегда опасалось несерьезных людей. Несерьезные люди не знают амбиций, им не нужны деньги, не нужна власть, они предпочитают наслаждаться существованием. Но наслаждение не дает вам ни положения в обществе, ни политической власти, оно не может удовлетворить ваше эго, а все человечество вращается вокруг ЭГО.

Игривость противостоит эго — попробуй, и сам увидишь. Просто поиграй с детьми, и увидишь, что твое эго испарилось, ты обнаружишь, что сам стал ребенком. И это касается не только тебя, это касается всех людей.
Из-за того, что ты подавляешь ребенка внутри себя, ты будешь подавлять и своих детей. Люди не разрешают детям танцевать, петь, прыгать, кричать по очень банальным причинам — дети могут что-нибудь разбить или сломать, могут испачкать одежду, промочить ноги, если будут бегать под дождем. Вот такие обычные мелочи уничтожают великую духовность: игривость и легкость.

Родители, учителя — все взрослые — молятся на послушного ребенка, а шаловливого постоянно наказывают. Его игривость может быть абсолютно безвредной, но взрослые осуждают такого ребенка, потому что в нем присутствует дух неповиновения. Он, может быть, еще не так проявлен и находится лишь в зачаточном состоянии, но когда ребенок вырастет, учитывая, что у него была полная свобода выражать себя так, как он хотел, то, скорее всего, такой ребенок превратится в мятежника. Он никогда не станет рабом, он не пойдет в армию, не станет убивать. Он никогда не станет разрушать себя.

Мятежный ребенок вырастет и превратится в бунтаря. Он никогда не женится на нелюбимой женщине, он не будет выполнять работу, которая ему не нравится, он не станет исполнять неосуществленные желания и чаяния своих родителей. Мятежный молодой человек будет жить собственной жизнью. Он будет жить в соответствии со своими внутренними, самыми сокровенными желаниями, а не с желаниями других людей.

Мятежный человек обычно очень естественен в своих проявлениях. Послушный ребенок практически мертв. Его родители чрезвычайно счастливы — они могут им управлять.
Человек болен странной болезнью: он хочет управлять другими людьми. Управляя людьми, он удовлетворяет свое эго, ощущая себя особенным человеком. И в то же время он хочет, чтобы им управлял кто-то другой, потому что тогда ему не нужно брать на себя ответственность.
Из-за всего этого игривость подавляется, уничтожается в самом начале.

Ты говоришь: «Во мне живет прекрасный маленький мальчик, которого я долго не замечал. Этот мальчик игрив, любопытен и умеет наслаждаться жизнью. Однако большую часть времени я не позволяю ему быть свободным». Чего ты боишься? Страх навязан тебе другими: контролируй себя, веди себя прилично, уважай старших, слушайся священников, родителей, учителей — они знают, что для тебя правильно, а что нет. Твоей природе никто никогда не давал слова.

Постепенно, шаг за шагом, ребенок внутри тебя умирает. И одновременно с ним умирает и твое чувство юмора. Ты не можешь смеяться от всего сердца, ты не можешь играть, не можешь наслаждаться мелочами. Ты становишься настолько серьезным, что вместо того, чтобы расширяться, вся твоя жизнь сжимается, иссыхает и медленно покидает тебя.
Ошо

----------


## слово

А сам-то умеешь говорить, своими словами?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> А сам-то умеешь говорить, своими словами?


 Ясно, что нет.

Что, по твоему мнению, является самым удивительным в жизни?

Самое удивительное в жизни – это то, что никто не кажется удивленным. Люди воспринимают жизнь как нечто само собой разумеющееся. Все есть тайна, все просто поразительно! Это чудо, что из семени вырастает дерево, что утром, когда встает солнце, начинают петь птицы. Это чудо! Вы сталкиваетесь с чудесами каждый миг, и все же не выглядите удивленными. Это самая удивительная вещь в жизни – что люди воспринимают жизнь как должное. Только дети не воспринимают ее как что то само собой разумеющееся. Вот почему дети обладают красотой, милосердием, невинностью. Они всегда живут с ощущением чуда, все вызывает в них благоговение. Камешки на берегу или раковины… Понаблюдайте за детьми, с какой радостью они бегают, с какой радостью собирают простые цветные камешки, как будто бы они нашли потрясающие бриллианты. Когда они рвут цветы, дикие цветы, посмотрите в их глаза. Или когда они ловят бабочек – понаблюдайте за ними. Все их существо, каждая клеточка их тела погружается в тайну. И это – самое важное качество, которое делает жизнь стоящей того, чтобы ее прожить.

Тот, кто теряет способность удивляться, – мертв. В тот момент, когда в вас умирает изумление, умираете вы. В тот момент, когда в вас умирает ощущение чуда, умираете вы. В тот момент, когда вы становитесь не способны чувствовать благоговение, вы теряете всю свою силу.
А быть рожденным с даром радости и ощущением того, что мир безумен, – это то качество, которое делает жизнь стоящей того, чтобы ее прожить, – не только стоящей того, чтобы жить, но чтобы танцевать, чтобы праздновать.
Единственное, что удивляет больше всего, – это то, что вы не кажетесь удивленными. И именно так ваша жизнь превращается в скучную жизнь, в жизнь, полную печали.
Верните назад свое умение изумляться, как это было в детстве. Снова посмотрите на мир теми же невинными глазами. Дионис называет это агносия , состояние не знания, Упанишады называют это дхьяна, самадхи , состояние не знания. Это не невежество. Невежество и знание принадлежат одному измерению: невежество означает меньше знания, знание означает меньше невежества, различие лишь в степени. Агносия, самадхи – это не невежество, оно находится за его пределами. Это чистое состояние удивления. Когда вы наполнены изумлением, существование наполнено божественным.

Откуда появляется свежесть?
Она ниоткуда не появляется, она всегда здесь. Само существование и есть свежесть. Существование свежо, потому что оно всегда здесь и сейчас. Оно не обременено прошлым, оно никогда не бывает старым. Время никак не влияет на существование, времени для него не существует. Время течет только для ума. По сути, время и ум – синонимы. Остановите ум, и остановится время.




* * *

Кто то спросил Иисуса:
– Что будет самым удивительным в твоем царстве Божьем?
И Иисус сказал:
– Там больше не будет времени.


Очень неожиданный ответ: «Там больше не будет времени». Вот что будет самым поразительным в царстве Божьем – потому что ум исчезнет, откуда там может быть время?
Время не состоит, как принято считать, из трех времен: прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Время состоит только из двух времен: прошлого и будущего. Настоящее не является частью времени – настоящее находится за его пределами. И настоящее всегда свежо. Настоящее – это часть вечности. Настоящее – это проникновение вечного в наполненный грезами мир времени, луч света в темноте ума.
Прошлое никогда не бывает свежим – не может быть, это очевидно. Оно всегда грязно, всегда воняет – воняет смертью, воняет всем тем, что уже сгнило, воняет традицией, воняет трупами. Прошлое – это кладбище. А будущее – не что иное, как проекция этого мертвого прошлого. И как будущее может быть живым? Мертвое может дать проекцию только для мертвого. Что есть ваше будущее? Видоизмененное прошлое, немного подправленное здесь и там, чуть лучше, чуть изысканнее, чуть комфортнее, но это то же самое прошлое. Вы страстно желаете его повторить.

Ваше будущее не несет в себе ничего нового – и не может нести. Ум не приемлет ничего свежего. Он бессилен в том, что касается нового, свежего и молодого. Он может перемещаться только в пределах маленького мира знакомых, известных вещей, – а известное есть прошлое. Будущее – это не что иное, как желание его повторить – лучше, конечно. Поэтому будущее тоже не свежее. Лишь настоящее свежо.
Ты спрашиваешь меня: «Откуда приходит свежесть?»

Свежесть никогда не приходит и никогда не уходит. Она всегда здесь, она всегда сейчас. Будьте здесь и сейчас, и внезапно вы станете свежими, вы будете купаться в вечности, на вас будет проливаться нечто безвременное. Называйте это Богом, называйте это царством Божьим, называйте это нирваной, – как вам угодно. Все эти имена указывают на одно и то же – то, что не может иметь имени. Все эти слова пытаются выразить невыразимое.

Просто отбросьте человеческий ум в сторону. И, говоря это, я подразумеваю, что нужно отложить прошлое и будущее и посмотреть. Этот самый момент… Целое небо спускается на вас. Вы переполнены. Птицы поют – и их песни свежие, они не повторяют старых песен. Они не имеют понятия о вчерашнем вечере и не поют о будущем. Они не репетируют завтрашний день. Деревья свежи. Все свежо, кроме человека.

Так что не надо спрашивать: «Откуда появляется свежесть?» Спросите лучше: «Откуда приходит эта серость, эта затхлость, эта безжизненность?» Потому что эта безжизненность приходит и уходит. Свежесть всегда здесь, она – самая суть существования. Это присутствие Бога.

Медитация – это не что иное, как способ, метод, чтобы соединить вас с вечным, чтобы увести вас за пределы времени, за пределы того, что рождается и умирает, за пределы всех границ, в непостижимое и непознаваемое. И это все не где то далеко, это так близко, как только возможно. Даже говорить, что это близко, будет неправильно, потому что это в точности и есть ваше существо, это и есть вы. Свежесть – это ваша душа.

Ваш ум скучен, предельно скучен. Выберитесь из ума. По крайней мере, на несколько мгновений в день отбрасывайте ум в сторону, совершенно оголите себя. И тогда вы узнаете, что она бьет в вас ключом – та самая свежесть, о которой ты спрашиваешь. Откуда она приходит? Она приходит из глубочайшей сердцевины вашего существа – и на самом деле она не приходит. Внезапно вы обнаруживаете, что она всегда была. Она всегда присутствовала там, как подземное течение, скрытое многими, многими слоями воспоминаний, грез и желаний.
Будда говорит: отбросьте все желания, и вы узнаете. Отбросьте все желания, и вы достигнете тех пределов, которые находятся за гранью рождения и смерти, и войдете в бесконечное.
Но почему человек не движется в свое существо, которое так близко? Он готов отправиться на Луну, он готов отправиться куда угодно! Он готов устремиться к звездам, но не к собственному сердцу. Почему? За этим должна скрываться какая то глубокая причина. Причина в том, что в путешествии внутрь себя вам придется себя потерять. А человек боится потерять себя. Он цепляется, он хочет остаться собой. Он не хочет утратить свою личность, и, хоть она и фальшивая, это лучше чем ничего. Такова наша логика.
Мы не знаем, кто мы, и поэтому цепляемся за тело, за ум, за что угодно, что нам дано, – за условности, за католицизм, индуизм, мусульманство. Мы цепляемся за все, что нам навязали, потому что это дарит нам ощущение комфорта, иллюзию, будто мы знаем себя: «Я – коммунист», – это становится моим знанием о себе. «Я католик», – это становится моим знанием о себе. «Я индус», «Я немец», – это становится моим знанием о себе

Будда говорит: «Познай себя». Сократ говорит: «Познай себя». Все они говорят: «Познай себя». Все пробужденные несут лишь одно послание: познай себя. Мы слушаем и не слышим. Мы продолжаем ходить все по тем же прогнившим мостам, все так же продолжаем жить в несчастье. А причина в том, что эта старая жизнь в несчастье может дать вам только одно – эго. Если вы отправитесь внутрь, вам придется заплатить за это. И эта цена равна потере вашего эго...
Ошо

----------


## слово

> «Я католик», – это становится моим знанием о себе. «Я индус», «Я немец», – это становится моим знанием о себе


 Я Дух Безусловной Любви, и наделяю Своим подобием любого, кто только сможет поверить в эффективность подобной инициации. 
Есть намерение сделать свою жизнь - Жизнью в Царствии Божием?

----------


## trypo

хари кришна встретил хари раму %))
естественно , не читаю эти простыни , но мгновения отклика весьма веселят  :Smile:

----------


## NEET

А я иногда читаю. И, в общем-то, хоть и многословно, и, наверное, несколько пафосно, но написано вполне неплохо.

----------


## слово

Моя задача на этом форуме войти в Душу каждого, сняв блокировки бессознательного уровня. 
Чтобы жить было интересней, нужно жить осознанно, то есть, управлять событиями силой собственного намерения, а не тем, что приготовила каждому из нас судьба. 
Но, для этого, нужно работать командой. А для этого, сначала нужно стать друзьями. 
Не войдёте в Царствие Божие, покуда не уподобитесь дитя малому. 
То есть, чистота сознания должна быть не замутнена ложнымии ментальными концепциями. 
Вы ведь почему мне не верите?
Да потому, что знаете, где речь заходит о религии, там всегда идёт обман. 
Я же предлагаю проверить на своей жизни эффективность пути , предлагаемого мной как оснвоной путь духовного постижения для всего человечества. 
Теперь ожидается повторный когнитивный диссонанс, где ваша рациональность будет опрадывать вашу адекватность моменту здесь и сейчас. 
Вот вы все трое и можете быть первыми ласточками Царствия Божиего, которое внутрь вас есть. 
Предлагаю говорить коротко и по сути. 
Не искать недостатки, бессознательно воюя со своими во мне, а развивать Идею строительства Золотого Века, или, задавать вопросы именно в этом направлении. 
Бесы - это энергетические сущнсоти, что управляют вами, никогда не смогут удерживать внимание вашей личности на озвученной задаче, так как в этом случае, вы сможете познать Истину и избавиться от всех своих бесов. 
А им это не надо. Внимание человечества уловлено, поэтому всегда только бла-бла-бла и никакого эффективного реального действия. 
Вот, Вероника, подписалась и слилась. 
Да и другие, не вывозят, считают себя слишком умными. 
В общем, проще будьте, пацаны и девчонки, и Бог будет нам скорым помощником. 
Здравый смысл становится врагом Богу, если сердце закрыто.

Вот, на другом форуме также вхожу в Души каждого из участников:



> а вообще, читаю эту тему и горжусь прям вами ребята, какие вы все мудрые!!!


 А ты не только читай, но ещё активное участие принимай. 
Вот, к примеру, можешь вкратце рассказать форуму, что я хочу, чтобы построить Золотой Век?
А то, они все на меня как сабаки на котёнка набрасываются, и не понимают, что любая агрессия - это путь Силы. 
Есть путь Силы, путь Любви, и путь Мудрости - интеграции. Возможность осознанно управлять как Силой, так и Любовью, мудро распределяя эти поля и потоки  приходит после того, как человек подключился к Истоку Всего Сущего через послушание меня, как пророка, и десятину Богу, через меня, как пророка. 
Таким образом, вера в это, сонастроит Душу каждого уверовавшего с Полем Безусловной Любви, наделив Потоком Безусловной Любви - Словом, в Котором каждый человек будет возрастать день ото дня, входя в меру полного возраста Христова. Это и есть - рождение в Духе Безусловной Любви. 
Все люди разные, и к каждому нужен свой подход. 
Принимай активное участие в теме, и дело с мёрвой точки сдвинется. 
Говорить хорошо, но эффективность проявляется лишь в действии. 
Таким образом, чьё мировоззрение более эффективное, то и будет в основе будущего развития человечества. 
А сейчас идёт битва за лидерство. Многие это делают бессознательно.

----------


## Veronika

> Вот, Вероника, подписалась и слилась.


  :Big Grin:

----------


## слово

> 


 И теперь смеётся.....

----------


## Veronika

> И теперь смеётся.....


 соскучились?)

----------


## слово

> соскучились?)


 будто меня много......
соскучился. 
на, читай. 



> black писал(а):
> гуманоиды что-ли завербовали?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Нет. Учение Иисуса изучил досконально, и пришёл к квантовой физике. 
> А при чём здесь гуманоиды?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Вы хотите кем-то стать в этом мире, должны доказать, что вы не обычный человек, а сверхобычный. Но для чего? Какой цели это служит? Это служит только одной цели – вы приобретаете власть, а другие становятся подчинёнными...

В тот момент, когда вы принимаете себя такими, как вы есть, без всякого, сравнения, исчезает всякое превосходство и всякая униженность.

Люди судят о вас, и вы принимаете их мнения без какого бы то ни было осмысливания. Вы страдаете от всякого рода суждений, и бросаете эти суждения на других людей. Эта игра перешла все пределы, и всё человечество страдает от неё.

Общество в каждом порождает страх – страх, что вас отвергнут страх, что вас высмеют, страх потерять свою респектабельность, страх перед тем, что скажут люди. Вам приходится приспосабливаться к различным видам слепоты и бессознательности людей, вы не можете быть самими собою.

Каждая индивидуальность уникальна, потому что нет того, кто был бы похож на кого-то. Можно было бы сравнивать, если бы все люди были похожи – но они не похожи. Даже близнецы не совсем похожи. Невозможно найти ещё одного человека, который был бы таким же, как вы. Так что, сравнивая уникальных людей, мы создаём все трудности.

За забором происходят большие события: трава выглядит более зелёной, а розы более розовыми. Казалось бы, каждый счастлив, кроме тебя. Ты продолжаешь сравнивать. С другими то же самое, они тоже сравнивают. Каждый завидует кому-то ещё…

Из-за зависти вы постоянно страдаете и плохо относитесь к другим. И из-за ревности вы начинаете становиться фальшивым, потому что начинаете притворяться. Вы начинаете претендовать на вещи, которых нет у вас, вы начинаете претендовать на то, чего у вас не может быть, что неестественно для вас. Вы становитесь более и более искусственным. Вы имитируете других, соревнуетесь с другими, а что ещё вам остаётся делать?

Ревнивый человек живёт в аду, отбросьте сравнение и тогда исчезнут и ревность, и ощущение ничтожества, и фальшь. Но вы сможете отбросить это только если начнёте выращивать ваши внутренние сокровища, и никак иначе.

Человек наполнен, если он находится в гармонии со вселенной. Если он не в гармонии со вселенной, то он пуст, совершенно пуст. И из этой пустоты исходит алчность.

Для того, чтобы почувствовать полноту внутри себя, есть только два пути. Либо вы входите в гармонию со вселенной... и тогда вас наполняет целое, все цветы, все звезды. И это реальное осуществление. Но вы не можете сделать этого – миллионы людей не делают этого – и тогда остаётся другой способ: наполнить себя любым хламом. Алчность просто означает, что вы испытываете глубокую пустоту и хотите наполнить её всем, чем можно – не имеет значения чем.
Ошо

----------


## Veronika

> приходится приспосабливаться к различным видам слепоты и бессознательности


 какая точная фраза)

----------


## слово

> какая точная фраза)


 Как раз к Вам?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

1. ..И то же самое верно в отношении Юнга. Юнг приехал в Индию, чтобы с кем-то встретиться... потому что на Востоке люди работали над умом тысячи лет. Но они никогда не разрабатывали ничего подобного психоанализу; они разработали медитацию - совершенно другой подход. Какой смысл в том, чтобы анализировать мусор ума? - разбирать его... это занимает многие годы. Некоторые люди проходили психоанализ в течение пятнадцати лет, но ни к чему не пришли. Они меняли психоаналитиков, в надежде, что, может быть, поможет кто-то другой, но так ни к чему и не пришли.

Этого и не может быть, потому что все, что делает психоаналитик - любой школы, Адлера, Юнга или Фрейда, - это разбирает мусор твоего ума, истолковывая это согласно своему уму. И какой во всем этом смысл? На Востоке мы не разрабатывали психоанализа, мы разработали медитацию. Медитация просто уводит тебя прочь от мусора, за пределы мусора - и о нем не стоит беспокоиться. Если ты хочешь им заниматься, ты можешь это делать многие жизни. Ты никогда не достигнешь конца. Но если ты просто остаешься свидетелем своего ума, ничего не делая с умом, - просто оставаясь отстраненным, просто видя его, как будто мысли движутся на экране, и просто наблюдая их без всякого суждения, хорошего или плохого, - приходит странный опыт...

Что приносит человечеству обнажение бессознательного, как в психоанализе, - согласно тебе? Почти ничего. Психоанализ - это бесполезное упражнение, потому что он ничего не меняет: он не создает нового человека, он не приносит покоя. Фактически, даже основатели психоанализа, такие как Зигмунд Фрейд, так боялись смерти, что невозможно поверить. Ни одно нормальное существо так не боится смерти. Основатель психоанализа так боялся, что даже слово "смерть" запрещалось произносить в его присутствии - это было табу. О нем нельзя было говорить. Три раза случалось так, что кто-то упоминал о смерти, и Зигмунд Фрейд падал в обморок, у него случался припадок, он терял сознание. Он так боялся смерти, что избегал бывать на кладбищах, не приходил, когда кто-то умирал, даже если это был друг или ученик. Когда происходило что-то, связанное со смертью, он впадал в полную панику - и этот человек учит психоанализу! Его проблемы не были решены.

Он злится, как и любой другой. Он ревнив, ревнивее кого-либо другого. Он жаден. Он хочет иметь монополию, он хочет командовать людьми. Он почти, что создает империю психоаналитиков во всем мире, но каждый из них должен повторять, как попугай, все, что говорит он сам. Любой, кто говорит что-то другое, немедленно изгоняется. Кажется, это не наука, а политическая партия или фанатичная религия - но не научное исследование. И то же самое верно в отношении Юнга. Юнг приехал в Индию, чтобы с кем-то встретиться... потому что на Востоке люди работали над умом тысячи лет. Но они никогда не разрабатывали ничего подобного психоанализу; они разработали медитацию - совершенно другой подход.

Какой смысл в том, чтобы анализировать мусор ума? - разбирать его... это занимает многие годы. Некоторые люди проходили психоанализ в течение пятнадцати лет, но ни к чему не пришли. Они меняли психоаналитиков, в надежде, что, может быть, поможет кто-то другой, но так ни к чему и не пришли. Этого и не может быть, потому что все, что делает психоаналитик - любой школы, Адлера, Юнга или Фрейда, - это разбирает мусор твоего ума, истолковывая это согласно своему уму. И какой во всем этом смысл? На Востоке мы не разрабатывали психоанализа, мы разработали медитацию.

Медитация просто уводит тебя прочь от мусора, за пределы мусора - и о нем не стоит беспокоиться. Если ты хочешь им заниматься, ты можешь это делать многие жизни. Ты никогда не достигнешь конца. Но если ты просто остаешься свидетелем своего ума, ничего не делая с умом, - просто оставаясь отстраненным, просто видя его, как будто мысли движутся на экране, и просто наблюдая их без всякого суждения, хорошего или плохого, - приходит странный опыт: мало-помалу мысли начинают исчезать. Вскоре наступает мгновение, когда есть только пустой экран - мыслей нет. И когда нет никакого объекта, когда в твоем сознании нет никакой мысли, оно оборачивается к самому себе, потому что ему ничто не мешает; в этом в точности значение слова "объект" - то, что мешает, преграждает. Когда нет никакого объекта, сознание... точно как все в существовании движется по кругу, движется по кругу и сознание. Оно возвращается к собственному источнику. И встреча сознания с его источником - взрыв света, величайшее празднование, на которое только способен человек, величайший оргазмический опыт. И это не нечто такое, что происходит и кончается. Нет, как только это произошло, оно продолжается. Оно остается с тобой. Оно становится почти как твое дыхание. Ты живешь в этом двадцать четыре часа в сутки.

Юнг приехал в Индию в поисках кого-то, кто дал бы ему установить, что сделал Восток, чтобы создать столько людей, подобных Будде, - не одного, но сотни тех, кто вышел за пределы ума и всех его бед и проблем, забот и тревог. В чем же секрет? Он ходил в университеты, встречался с психоаналитиками, и везде ему говорили: - Ты напрасно тратишь время. Эти люди - не те, кто тебе нужен. Эти люди учились психоанализу на Западе и преподают психоанализ в университетах. Ты приехал, чтобы найти кого-то, кто абсолютно не тронут Западом. И такой человек есть. И такой человек был - Шри Рамана Махарши. Куда бы ни приезжал Юнг, - а он был в Индии три месяца, - везде ему называли одно и то же имя. - Езжай в Аруначалу в Южной Индии и встреться с этим человеком, который необразован, который ничего не знает о психоанализе; это человек, которого смог создать Восток. Просто пойди и посиди с ним, поговори с ним, послушай его. Если у тебя есть какие-то вопросы, задай их ему. Но вы будете удивлены: Юнг так у него и не побывал. И позднее, чувствуя, что подвергнется критике, Юнг написал: "Я умышленно не поехал к Рамане Махарши, потому что у Востока свой путь, у Запада - свой, и они не должны смешиваться" - просто чтобы защитить себя от критики. Тогда зачем вообще было ехать в Индию?

Снова и снова ему говорили посетить человека, что было редкой возможностью, но он этого не сделал, хотя доехал до Мадраса, откуда до Аруначалы было всего два часа езды! Юнг не пришел к этому человеку, при одной встрече с которым он увидел бы, каков ясный человек, каков человек, полностью очистивший свой ум, - его глаза, его жесты, его слова, его авторитет. Он не цитирует писаний, он знает самого себя. Юнг не пришел к нему и сам почувствовал себя виноватым. Чтобы себя защитить, он стал писать, что у Востока и Запада разные пути. Это чепуха, потому что человек - на Западе или Востоке - один и тот же. И странно, что он учил восточных студентов западной психологии. Он должен был бы им отказать, потому что это значило бы смешивать Запад и Восток. Если бы он был по-настоящему честен, то предложил бы им вернуться на Восток.

Он учил восточных студентов западной психологии, но не был готов прийти к восточному медитатору, просто встретиться с ним. Почему он боялся? Потому что он был просто обычным человеком, - просто знающим. Он собрал многое из книг, но у него не было собственного подлинного опыта. Западный психоанализ - это просто бизнес. Это обман людей. Это просто эксплуатация людей без оказания им какой-либо помощи, и люди идут на это лишь потому, что нет никакой другой альтернативы. Сами психоаналитики ходят к другим психоаналитикам. И психоаналитики сходят с ума чаще, чем люди какой-либо другой профессии! Они совершают больше самоубийств, они во всех смыслах более извращены. Это очень странное явление. Это вообще не наука, это просто вымысел. Но это стало популярной профессией...
оШо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

2.* Необходимо ли мне понимать корни моего прежнего характера для того, чтобы я мог избавиться от него, или достаточно осознания?

____ Это разграничительная линия между западной психологией и восточным мистицизмом.*

*Западная психология является попыткой понять корни вашего прежнего характера, но никому не помогает избавиться от них. Вы становитесь более трезвым, вы становитесь более нормальным, ваш ум уже не в таком беспорядке. Ситуация несколько изменилась к лучшему, но каждая проблема осталась такой же самой - она просто продолжает находиться в спячке*. Вы можете понять свою ревность, вы можете понять свой гнев, свою жадность, свои амбиции, но все это понимание будет оставаться умозрительным. Таким образом, величайшие психологи Запада далеко отстали от восточных мистиков. Осознание выводит вас за пределы ума. Его не интересует понимание проблем ума, их корни, оно просто оставляет ум в стороне, просто выходит из него. Это является причиной того, что психология не развивалась на Востоке.


Странно, что на протяжении по крайней мере десяти тысяч лет Восток настойчиво и сосредоточенно работал в области человеческого сознания, но он не разработал ни психологию, ни психоанализ, ни психосинтез. Чрезвычайно удивительно, что на протяжении десяти тысяч лет никто не касался этого предмета. Вместо того чтобы понимать ум, Восток разработал совершенно другой подход, и этот подход заключался в неотождествлении с умом: "Я - не ум". Когда осознание этого кристаллизуется в вас, то ум становится б
ессильным.

Вся сила ума исходит из того, что вы отождествляете себя с ним. И поэтому было признано бесцельным докапываться до корней, находить причины, стоящие за причинами, разгадывать сны, анализировать сны, интерпретировать сны. И каждый психолог находит другой корень, находит другую интерпретацию, находит другую причину. Психология пока еще не является наукой, она все еще фиктивна. Если вы обратитесь к Зигмунду Фрейду, то ваш сон будет интерпретирован с точки зрения секса. Его ум одержим сексом. Придите с чем-нибудь - и он тут же даст сексуальную интерпретацию. Обратитесь к Альфреду Адлеру, - человеку, который основал другую школу психологии, аналитическую психологию, - он одержим другой идеей: жаждой власти. Так что, какой бы ни был у вас сон, он будет интерпретирован согласно этой идее - это жажда власти. Обратитесь к Карлу

Густаву Юнгу, он интерпретирует каждый сон как далекое эхо ваших прошлых жизней. Его интерпретация является мифологической. Существует еще множество других школ. Большая работа была проделана Ассаджиоли - психосинтез - попытка объединить все школы в одну, но его психосинтез абсолютно бесполезен. По крайней мере, в психоанализе есть какая-то истина, в аналитической психологии есть какая-то истина, но психосинтез - это просто мешанина. Он берет одну часть от одной школы, другую часть от другой и соединяет их вместе. Ассаджиоли - великий интеллектуал, он смог расставить на правильные места кусочки картинки-загадки. Но то, что было значительно у Зигмунда Фрейда, - было значительно в определенном контексте, но этого контекста уже нет. Он взял только то, что кажется значительным, но вне контекста оно теряет всякий смысл. И поэтому Ассаджиоли всю свою жизнь работал для определенного синтеза, но не смог создать что-либо значительное. И все эти школы тяжело трудились.

Но Восток просто обошел ум. Вместо того чтобы находить причины, корни и доводы, они обнаружили одну вещь: откуда ум черпает свои силы? Откуда поступает энергия, которая его питает? Энергия, которая питает ум, поступает от вашей идентификации: "Я есть это". Они сломали мост. Вот в чем заключается осознание - сознавать, что "Я не тело, я не ум. Я даже не сердце - я просто чистое сознание". Когда это сознание становится глубже, становится кристаллизованным, то ум постепенно начинает жить в тени. Его влияние на вас утрачивает всю свою силу. И когда сознание устанавливается на все сто процентов, то ум просто испаряется. Западная психология все еще должна понять, почему она не добивается успеха. Тысячи людей проходят через психоанализ и другие терапевтические методы, но ни один из них, даже основатель этих школ, не может быть назван просветленным, о нем нельзя сказать, что у него нет проблем, что у него нет тревог, страданий, страха, паранойи. Все существует и в них, как это существует в вас. Ученики Зигмунда Фрейда просили его много раз: "Вы проводите психоанализ со всеми нами, мы рассказываем о своих снах, и вы их интерпретируете. Будет просто великолепный эксперимент, если вы позволите нам проанализировать вас. Расскажите нам о своих снах, и мы попытаемся проанализировать и понять, что они означают, откуда она приходят и что они означают". Но Зигмунд Фрейд никогда на это не соглашался. Это указывает на огромную слабость всей структуры психоанализа. Он боялся, что в его снах они обнаружат те же вещи, которые он находил в их снах. Тогда его превосходство как основателя, как мастера было бы утрачено.




Он ничего не знал о таких людях, как Гаутама Будда, Махавира или Нагарджуна. Поскольку этим людям ничего не снится, то нечего и анализировать. Эти люди так далеко отошли от ума, что все связи были обрублены. Они живут сознанием, а не интеллектом. Они реагируют сознанием, а не умом или его воспоминаниями. И они ничего не подавляют, поэтому нет никакой нужды в снах. Сны являются побочным продуктом подавления. Существуют племена аборигенов, в которых людям ничего не снится или снится очень редко. Они были бы удивлены, если бы узнали, что цивилизованным людям сны снятся на протяжении почти целой ночи. Из восьми часов сна шесть приходится на сны. А аборигены просто спят восемь часов в тишине без каких-либо помех. Зигмунд Фрейд знал только больных людей Запада, ему не были известны люди сознания, в противном случае вся история западной психологии была бы другой.

Я не предлагаю вам предпринимать усилия для понимания истоков вашего ума и его характера, это просто пустая трата времени. Одного сознания достаточно, более чем достаточно. Когда вы начинаете осознавать, то вы освобождаетесь от хватки ума и ум станет просто мертвой окаменелостью. Нет никакой необходимости искать, откуда берется жадность, настоящий вопрос заключается в том, как от нее избавиться. Вопрос не в том, откуда появляется эго, - это интеллектуальные вопросы, которые не являются значительными для искателя. И затем будет много философских точек зрения: откуда берется жадность, откуда приходит эго, откуда ваша ревность, откуда ненависть, откуда появилась ваша жестокость - поиск начала всего этого. И ум является огромным комплексом, на самом деле, целой жизни будет мало, чтобы понять все проблемы ума и их причины. Причинами могут быть тысячи жизней. Постепенно западная психология подходит к этому ближе, например, "первичная терапия".

Янов понял, что пока мы не обнаружим истоки проблем - а для него как для христианина, верящего только в одну жизнь, это означает, что корни надо искать в детстве. И поэтому он начал работать над тем, чтобы напоминать вам о вашем детстве, но затем он наткнулся на новый факт - в глубоком гипнозе люди вспоминают не только детство, они вспоминают свое рождение. Они также помнят девять месяцев в лоне матери, а некоторые, самые чувствительные люди, помнят свою предыдущую жизнь. И он сам начал бояться, что попал в тоннель, который, по-видимому, не имеет конца. Вы попадаете в прошлую жизнь, а он опять ведет вас по длинному коридору в другую жизнь. Ваш ум пережил уже много жизней, и поэтому вы не сможете обнаружить его корни в настоящем.

Может быть, вам придется путешествовать в прошлое на тысячи жизней, а это не так-то просто. А затем, даже если вы поймете, откуда берется жадность, то это ничего не изменит. Вам потом придется узнать, как от нее избавиться. А проблем так много, что если вы будете избавляться от каждой из них по отдельности, то вам потребуются миллионы жизней, чтобы полностью покончить с умом. И пока вы будете вычислять одну эту проблему, то другие проблемы будут расти, накапливать больше энергии, больше силы, влияния. Это очень глупая игра. На Востоке ни один человек за все прошлые времена - в Китае, Индии, Японии, Аравии - никогда не уделял этому внимания. Это борьба с тенью. Они работали в другом направлении и достигли невероятных успехов. Они просто вывели сознание из ума. Они стали вне ума, как свидетели, и они обнаружили, что произошло чудо: когда они стали свидетелями, то ум стал бессильным, утратил над ними всю свою власть. И не было необходимости что-либо понимать. Чем сознание становится выше, тем ум становится ниже, в равных пропорциях. Если сознание составляет пятьдесят процентов, то ум уменьшается на пятьдесят процентов. Если сознание составляет семьдесят процентов, то остается только тридцать процентов ума. В тот день, когда сознание составит сто процентов, ума не останется вообще….......
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*следовательно, весь восточный подход заключается в том, чтобы найти состояние не-ума - эту тишину, чистоту, безмятежность. И ума с его проблемами, с их корнями, уже нет, он просто испарился так, как капли росы испаряются утром на солнце, не оставляя следов. И поэтому я скажу вам - осознания не просто достаточно, его более чем достаточно. Вам больше ничего не нужно. В западной психологии до сих пор нет места для медитации, и поэтому она продолжает ходить по кругу, не находя решения.* Есть люди, которых лечили психоанализом по пятнадцать лет. Они потратили на это целые состояния, потому что психоанализ - это очень дорогая отрасль медицины. Пятнадцать лет лечиться при помощи психоанализа - и это привело лишь к тому, что они пристрастились к психоанализу. Теперь они уже не могут без него обойтись.

Вместо того чтобы решить какую-то проблему, появилась новая проблема. Теперь это уже почти напоминает наркоманию. И когда им надоест один психоаналитик, они переходят к другому. Если они перестают посещать сеансы психоанализа, то они чувствуют, что им чего-то не хватает. Но психоанализ никому не помог. Даже они признают, что не существует на всем Западе ни одного человека, который был бы полностью проанализирован. Но такова слепота людей, что они не могут разглядеть тот простой факт, что не существует ни одного человека - и это при том, что тысячи психоаналитиков анализируют людей, - который был бы проанализирован полностью и поднялся бы над своим умом.

Анализ не может поднять вас над умом. Путь наверх - это осознание, путь к состоянию "над умом" - медитация. Это простой путь, и он привел к появлению на Востоке тысяч просветленных людей. И они ничего не делали с умом, они делали что-то другое: они просто становились осознанными, настороженными, сознающими. Они использовали ум только как объект. То, как вы видите дерево, то, как вы видите колонны, то, как вы видите других людей, - они старались видеть ум тоже как нечто отдельное, и им это удалось. И тот момент, когда им удалось увидеть ум как нечто отдельное, стал смертью ума. На его месте растет ясность, интеллект исчезает, быстрота понимания возрастает. Человек уже не реагирует, человек отвечает. Реакция всегда основана на вашем прошлом опыте, а ответ - это как зеркало: вы подходите к нему - и оно отвечает, оно показывает ваше лицо.

У него нет памяти. В тот момент, когда вы отходите, оно снова становится чистым, в нем нет отражений. Медитирующий человек в конце концов становится зеркалом. Любая ситуация отражается в нем - и он отвечает в данный момент, в соответствии с настоящим. Поэтому в его каждом ответе содержится новизна, свежесть, ясность, красота, изящество. Он не повторяет какую-то старую мысль. Тут нужно понимать, что не бывает ситуации полностью одинаковой с ситуацией, с которой вы сталкивались прежде. И поэтому если вы реагируете в соответствии с прошлым, то вы не способны разрешить ситуацию, вы отстали. Вот в чем причина вашего провала. Вы не видите ситуацию, вас больше интересует ваш ответ - вы не принимаете ситуацию в расчет. Медитирующий человек просто открыт, его глаза в распоряжении ситуации, и он позволяет ситуации вызывать у себя ответ. У него не заготовлен ответ.

Осознанность подводит вас к тому месту, с которого вы своими собственными глазами сможете видеть предельную реальность вас самих и Вселенной... И это чудесное переживание, что вы и Вселенная не отделены друг от друга, что вы являетесь частью целого. Для меня это единственное значение святости. Вас обучали анализу, пониманию, интеллектуальной гимнастике. Эти вещи никому не помогают, они никому не помогли. Вот почему Западу не хватает одного самого главного измерения - измерения просветленности, пробуждения. Все богатства ничего не стоят по сравнению с богатством, которое происходит из просветленности, от достижения состояния "не-ума". Поэтому не запутывайтесь с умом, лучше станьте наблюдателем у края дороги и пусть ум пройдет по дороге. Скоро дорога будет пуста. Ум живет как паразит. Вы идентифицированы с ним, в этом его жизнь. Ваше осознание обрубает эту связь, и это становится его смертью.Древние писания Востока утверждают, что Мастером является смерть, - очень странное изречение, обладающее глубочайшим смыслом. Мастером является смерть, потому что медитация - это смерть ума, медитация - это смерть эго. Медитация - это смерть вашей личности и рождение и воскресение вашей базовой сущности. А знать эту базовую сущность означает знать все.“Бекки Гольдберг позвонила управляющему гостиницей: "Я нахожусь в комнате пятьсот десять, - гневно закричала она, - и я хочу, чтобы вы знали, что напротив ходит абсолютно голый мужчина и жалюзи у него подняты". "Я сейчас зайду", - сказал управляющий. Он вошел в комнату Бекки, внимательно посмотрел в окно и сказал: __ "Вы правы, мадам, мужчина, судя по всему, голый. Но подоконник прикрывает его снизу до талии, в какой бы части комнаты он ни находился"."Ну да, - завопила Бекки. - Вы только станьте на постель, вы только станьте на постель!"__

Ум - это странный парень. Там, где нет проблем, он создает проблемы. Почему вы должны стоять на постели? Только для того, чтобы обнаружить, что кто-то в своей комнате голый? Человек должен осознавать все эти глупости ума. Я не согласен с теорией эволюции Чарльза Дарвина, но к этой теории я испытываю определенное уважение, потому что в историческом плане это может быть не верно, что обезьяна стала человеком, но психологически это абсолютно точно, потому что человеческий ум очень напоминает обезьяну...

Глупый во всех смыслах. Нет никакого смысла копаться глубже в мусоре ума. Это не ваша сущность, это не вы, это просто пыль, которая собиралась вокруг вас на протяжении многих, многих жизней. Это функции ума - он великий открыватель. Старое определение философа говорит, что он - слепой темной ночью, в темном доме, в котором нет света, ищет черного кота, которого там нет. Но это еще не все: он находит его! И он пишет огромные трактаты, тезисы, придумывает системы, логически обосновывает существование черного кота. Будьте осторожны с умом: он слеп. Он никогда ничего не знал, но он великий притворщик. Он притворяется, что ему все известно. Сократ разделял человечество на две категории. Одну категорию он называет "знающие невежды": люди, которые думают, что они знают, а они в основном невежды, - это работа ума. А вторую категорию он называет невежественные знатоки: люди, которые думают: "Мы не знаем". На них, смиренных и наивных, нисходит знание. Таким образом, есть люди, которые притворяются, что знают, - это функция ума, и есть смиренные люди, которые говорят: "Мы не знаем". В их наивности имеется знание, и это работа медитации и сознания.
Ошо

----------


## Константин321

Не могу понять, почему вы хотите жить как мертвец, а не стать мертвецом. Это как жить как богач, а питаться доширакам.
Любое знание от лукавого(не стабильности) надо полностью от них отстраниться, сломать хард.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Не могу понять, почему вы хотите жить как мертвец, а не стать мертвецом.


 Интересно, - откуда такой вывод?

----------


## Константин321

Есть два выбора, либо жить агрессивно разрушая всё, либо свободно, никого не трогая. Правда во втором случаи придётся отказаться от зависимостей(мы же выбрали свободу), а следовательно от еды, питья, воздуха, перестать указывать качать кровь сердцу, и дышать лёгким. Зато потом будем по истинному свободными.

----------


## слово

> Зато потом будем по истинному свободными.


 Когда потом?
Что за бред? 
Сразу свободными должны быть. 
Сразу.

----------


## слово

> Слово и Константин, я с вас просто хирею,


 Я вообще со всех херею. 
Все такие умные, а войны до сих пор на земле продолжаются. 
А если я знаю, как остановить войны, то все на это глаза и уши закрывают. 
Не верят. 
Свобода - это способность любого человека быть самим собой в любых условиях не взирая ни на что. 
И она достижима лишь с познанием Истины, как Иисус и обещал: познаете Истину, и Истина сделает вас свободными. 
Я пришёл в воплощение, но в людях нет веры в бескорыстную Любовь, все видят лишь свои отражения...
Деньги для всех стали богом, и ради которого каждый готов другого утопить в своих несовершенствах, так как меняться никто не собирается. 
Дело надо общее делать, а не лаяться как собаки на зеркало, в первый раз увиденное...

----------


## Nord

> Слово и Константин, я с вас просто хирею, вы откуда вообще взялись такие два "философа-новатора"? ) Чтобы обрести свободу, один утверждает, что надо прийти к какой-то там истинной безусловной любви; другой так вообще стать трупом биологическим. Нет, если помереть в прямом смысле этого слова, то, возможно, ты и в самом деле станешь свободным. Не факт. А вот пока ты именно что жив, единственный путь к этому состоянию лежит только через психологическое созревание твоей личности, когда ты учишься справляться с какого-либо рода внутренними конфликтами. Тогда ты действительно становишься в какой-то мере свободным.


 Созревший плод - падает.

----------


## слово

> Созревший плод - падает.


 Условий для созревания нет. 
Только общение со мной по-душам. 
Но, до этого нужно дорасти. 
Это не троллинг, лишь констатация фактов жизненного опыта. 
Матрица - это то, что не допускает до познания Истины.

----------


## слово

> Слово, не-не... пока не поздно, я лучше сматываюсь


 от греха подальше.....
Вали, колбаской, по малой спасской. 
Истина лишь для сильных духом людей.

----------


## слово

> Нашёлся просветлённый и сильный духом, молвит, истина, истина, истина - бибистина...
> Никто не знает, где истинная истина. Истина - у каждого своя.


 Правда у каждого своя, а Истина Едина на всех.

----------


## Revsh

> Истина Едина на всех.


 Вот о том и речь, - истина едина на всех, но каждый видит её по-своему, в том числе и *слово*. 
Теперь понятно о чём я?

----------


## слово

> Вот о том и речь, - истина едина на всех, но каждый видит её по-своему, в том числе и *слово*. 
> Теперь понятно о чём я?


 Не понятно, почему слово Истину видит по своему, а не как ему положил видеть Её Сам Бог?

----------


## Revsh

> Не понятно, почему слово Истину видит по своему, а не как ему положил видеть Её Сам Бог?


 Откуда *слову* знать, что её (истину) положил ему видеть сам Бог. *Слово* что, имел непосредственный контакт с Богом?

----------


## слово

> Откуда *слову* знать, что её (истину) положил ему видеть сам Бог. *Слово* что, имел непосредственный контакт с Богом?


 А иначе как бы Слово мог писать здесь от Имени Бога?

----------


## Veronika

> А иначе как бы Слово мог писать здесь от Имени Бога?


 Расскажите о контакте с богом)

----------


## Revsh

> А иначе как бы Слово мог писать здесь от Имени Бога?


 Слово должен понять, не то что человеку со скептическим складом ума, но даже глубоко верующему будет довольно трудно в такое поверить. )

Где же *слово*? Если ему не столь затруднительно, то пускай расскажет как это произошло и почему выбор Бога пал именно на него?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Благодаря Фрейду, Адлеру, Юнгу и Вильгельму Райху психоаналитики на Западе решают многие проблемы, связанные с разумом человека. Это чувство неудовлетворенности, конфликты, шизофрения, сумасшествие. Не мог бы Ты объяснить роль системы психоанализа в решении человеческих проблем, связанных с разумом, описать ее ограниченность и недостатки, а также сравнить эту систему с твоими техниками медитации?*

Главное, что необходимо понять, — ни одну проблему, связанную с разумом, нельзя решить, пока ты не выйдешь за его пределы. Можно твое состояние привести в норму, можно отложить решение проблемы, можно приглушить ее остроту, но решить ее не получится. Психоанализ может сделать из человека «нормального члена общества», но решить проблему он не в состоянии. А когда решение проблемы откладывается, когда она смещается, возникает новая проблема. Она просто уходит в другое место, но никуда не девается. Рано или поздно произойдет новый приступ, и каждый раз, когда это будет случаться, все сложнее и сложнее будет ее спрятать или отложить решение. Психоанализ — это временное избавление, ведь этот метод не предлагает ничего, что выходило бы за рамки разума. А проблему можно решить лишь тогда, когда тебе удается выйти за его пределы. Если ты не можешь этого сделать, тогда проблема в тебе. И тогда кто будет решать ее? Как ее вообще решать? Проблема — в тебе; это не что-то отдельное от тебя. 

*Все техники медитации основаны на совершенно иных принципах. Они говорят, что проблемы здесь, вокруг тебя, но это не ты, не твоя личность. Ты можешь подняться над ними; ты можешь взглянуть на них, как наблюдатель смотрит с высокого холма на долину. Такое свидетельствование своего «я» может решить проблему. На самом деле простое осознание проблемы уже наполовину ее решает, ведь если тебе удается видеть проблему отстраненно, беспристрастно за ней наблюдать, когда ты в нее не вовлечен, — тогда ты можешь стоять в сторонке и просто Смотреть. Та ясность, которая возникает во время такого свидетельствования, и приносит тебе решение, дает тебе секретный ключ. А почти все проблемы существуют только из-за того, что нет вот такой ясности, благодаря которой можно было бы их понять*.
в
Когда есть правильное понимание проблемы, она решена, ведь проблему порождает неосознающий ум. Ты создаешь проблему, потому что не понимаешь. Так что самое главное — не решить проблему; главное — подняться на более высокий уровень понимания. А когда есть понимание, ясность, то на проблему можно взглянуть беспристрастно, с точки зрения свидетеля; будто это вовсе и не твоя проблема, а чья-то чужая. Проблему можно решить лишь тогда, когда тебе удается создать между тобой и ею некую дистанцию. Такую дистанцию создает медитация, она дает тебе перспективу. Ты поднимаешься над проблемой. Меняется уровень восприятия. В психоанализе ты остаешься на том же уровне. И этот уровень никогда не меняется; ты к нему привязан. Не меняются ни твой уровень осознания, ни твое сознание, ни твоя способность к созерцанию. В медитации ты поднимаешься все выше и выше. На свои проблемы ты можешь взглянуть сверху.

Теперь они где-то там, в долине, а ты поднялся на холм. С этой точки, с этой высоты все проблемы выглядят по-другому. И чем больше дистанция, тем больше растет твоя способность смотреть на них со стороны, как будто они и не твои вовсе. Запомни одно: если проблема не твоя, ты всегда можешь дать хороший совет, как ее разрешить. Если это чья-то чужая проблема, если в беде кто-то другой, у тебя всегда найдется немного мудрости, ты дашь дельный совет. Но, если проблема твоя, то ты просто не знаешь, что делать. Что же произошло? Проблема та же самая, но теперь она касается тебя. Когда эта проблема была чужой, ты был на расстоянии, с которого и смотрел на нее беспристрастно. Любой человек может быть хорошим советчиком для других, но когда дело касается его, то вся его мудрость куда-то девается, потому что исчезает та самая дистанция.



Вот в семье кто-то умирает, и все родственники безутешны: мы можем дать хороший совет. Ты можешь сказать, что душа бессмертна, что ничто в этом мире не умирает, а жизнь вечна. Но когда умирает человек, которого ты любил, который что-то для тебя значил, был тебе близок, то ты рыдаешь и стонешь. У тебя уже не получится сказать себе то же самое — что жизнь вечна и никто никогда не умирает. Все это выглядит несколько странно. Так что помни: когда даешь советы другим, ты можешь выглядеть глупо. Если ты скажешь кому-то, у кого умер близкий человек, что жизнь вечна, он подумает, что ты идиот. Ты несешь чушь. Он знает, каково это, когда теряешь любимого человека. Тут не поможет никакая философия. И он знает, почему ты все это говоришь — потому что эта проблема тебя не касается. Ты можешь себе позволить быть мудрым, а он — нет. Благодаря медитации ты поднимаешься над своим обычным существованием. Внутри тебя рождается новое состояние, точка, с которой ты можешь взглянуть на все происходящее новым взглядом. Появляется дистанция. Проблемы никуда не деваются, но теперь они очень далеко, как будто все это происходит не с тобой. Теперь ты сам можешь давать себе советы, но они уже не нужны. Сама дистанция сделает тебя мудрым. Вся техника медитации заключается в создании дистанции между проблемами и тобой. Вот сейчас ты настолько запутался в своих проблемах, что не в состоянии думать, размышлять, ты не можешь выйти за рамки проблем, не можешь взглянуть на них со стороны.

Психоанализ помогает только видоизменить ситуацию. Это не трансформация; в этом заключается одна проблема. А вторая состоит в том, что психоанализ делает тебя зависимым. Тебе нужен эксперт, который сделает все. На это уйдет три, четыре года, а если проблема серьезная — то и все пять лет. Ты просто попадешь в зависимость, и ты не развиваешься. Скорее наоборот, ты будешь становиться все более и более зависимым. Каждый день — ну, или два-три раза в неделю — ты будешь испытывать потребность в этом психоаналитике. Если ты пропустишь прием, тебе будет не по себе. Если ты перестанешь ходить к психоаналитику, то будешь чувствовать себя потерянным. Это становится похожим на алкогольную зависимость. Ты впадаешь в зависимость от кого-то, кто является специалистом. Ты можешь рассказать этому человеку о своей проблеме, и он решит ее. Вы все обсудите, найдете причины проблемы в твоем подсознании. Но сделает это другой человек; решит проблему кто-то другой. Помни, если проблема решена не тобой, это решение не добавит тебе зрелости. Если проблему решил другой человек, то это решение может добавить зрелости ему, но не тебе. Ты можешь стать еще более незрелым; и потом, когда у тебя будут возникать новые проблемы, тебе понадобится совет специалиста, профессионала. Правда, я не думаю, что сами психоаналитики как-то развиваются благодаря решению твоих проблем, поскольку они ходят за психоанализом к другим психоаналитикам. У них свои собственные проблемы. Они решают твои проблемы и не могут решить своих. Здесь опять вопрос дистанции.

Каждый психоаналитик ходит к другому со своими проблемами. Это как в медицине. Если врач заболевает, он не может поставить диагноз самому себе. Это все так близко, что ему страшно, лучше он пойдет к другому врачу. Если ты хирург, ты же не можешь сам себя оперировать, или можешь? Нет дистанции. Очень сложно оперировать самого себя. А когда заболеет твоя жена и ей понадобится серьезная операция — это тоже будет тяжело, ты не сможешь ее оперировать: у тебя будут дрожать руки. Она для тебя близкий человек, и тебе будет страшно: ты не сможешь быть хорошим хирургом. Придется позвать другого хирурга, чтобы он прооперировал твою жену. Что же происходит? Ты хирург и провел уже много операций. Но оперировать своего ребенка или жену ты не сможешь, дистанция недостаточна — ее почти нет, а без нее ты не можешь быть беспристрастным. Поэтому психоаналитик может помочь другим, но, когда он сам оказывается в беде, ему нужны советы постороннего, нужно, чтобы другой специалист провел психоанализ. И как же это странно, когда даже такой человек, как Вильгельм Райх, в конце концов сошел с ума. Невозможно себе представить, чтобы Гаутама Будда сошел с ума, а ты можешь это представить?
Если бы Будда мог сойти с ума, то из этих страданий нет никакого выхода. Просто невероятно, чтобы Будда сошел с ума. Посмотри на жизнь Зигмунда Фрейда. Он отец и основатель психоанализа; он очень глубоко проник в суть проблем. Но в том, что касается его самого, ни одна проблема решена не была. Ни одна! Страх был для него такой же проблемой, как и для любого другого человека. Он был полон страхов и переживаний. У него случались такие приступы гнева, что он мог потерять сознание. Этот человек так много знал о человеческом разуме, но, когда дело касалось его самого, похоже, что все эти знания были абсолютно бесполезны.

Юнг тоже, когда переживал глубокую тревогу, терял сознание; у него были припадки. В чем же заключается проблема? Опять в наличии дистанции. Они размышляли над проблемами, но их сознание не расширилось. Мыслили они рассудочно, логично, въедливо, пришли к некоторым умозаключениям. И, наверное, в чем-то были правы, но суть не в этом. Их сознание не расширилось, они не переступили пределы. А без этого проблему ты решить не сможешь; ее можно только видоизменить. В последние дни своей жизни Фрейд говорил, что человек неизлечим. Правда, человек способен приспосабливаться, но это самое большее, на что мы можем рассчитывать; другой надежды нет. И это все! Фрейд говорит, что человек не может быть счастлив. Мы можем сделать его не таким несчастным, но не более того. Вот так.

Ну и какое же решение может прийти при таком подходе? И это после сорока лет работы с людьми! Он делает вывод, что человеку помочь нельзя, что страдание заложено в самой нашей природе и мы обречены страдать...
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*1. Я чувствую себя, словно в западне. Разочарование скуки только усиливается, когда я думаю, что все, что только в моих силах, — лишь бессмысленная лихорадка. Что такое в точности скука?*

Скука — одна из важнейших вещей в человеческой жизни. Только человек способен к скуке; ни одно другое животное не способно испытывать скуку. Скука существует, только когда ум начинает подходить ближе и ближе к просветлению. Скука — это только полярная противоположность просветления. Животные не могут стать просветленными, а следовательно, не могут испытывать и скуки.

*Скука просто показывает, что ты начинаешь осознавать тщетность жизни, ее постоянно повторяющееся колесо. Ты делал все эти вещи раньше — ничего не выходит. Во все эти путешествия ты уже раньше отправлялся — они ни к чему не привели. Скука — это первый показатель, что в тебе возникает великое понимание тщетности, бессмысленности жизни и ее путей.
*
*Откликаться на скуку ты можешь двумя путями.* Первый — то, что делают обычные люди, — бежать от нее, не смотреть ей в глаза, не сталкиваться с ней. Держаться от нее подальше, убегать; избегать, занимая себя вещами, которые могут тебя отвлечь, которые могут стать одержимостями; которые уводят тебя так далеко от реалий жизни, что ты никогда больше не увидишь, что возникает скука.

Именно поэтому люди изобрели алкоголь, наркотики. Это способы бегства от скуки. Но бежать не так легко; бежать можно лишь на время. Снова и снова скука будет возвращаться, и от раза к разу ее голос будет становиться громче и громче. Ты можешь бежать в секс, в то, чтобы слишком много есть, в музыку — в тысячу и одну разновидность вещей. Но снова и снова будет возникать скука. Это не что-то, чего следует избегать; это часть человеческого роста. С ней нужно столкнуться лицом к лицу.

Другой отклик — это столкнуться с ней, медитировать на нее, быть с ней, быть ею. Именно это делал Будда под деревом бодхи, именно это веками делали все люди дзэн.

*Что такое в точности медитация?* Обращение лицом к скуке. Что непрерывно делает медитирующий? Сидя в молчании, смотря на свой пупок или наблюдая за дыханием... — думаешь ли ты, что все эти вещи его развлекают? Ему невообразимо скучно! Именно поэтому дзэнский мастер ходит в палкой в руках — потому что эти люди неизбежно заснут. Других исходов нет, и остается единственный: по крайней мере они могут уснуть. Они не могут бежать. Они сами, по собственной воле, приняли на себя дзэнское обучение и дисциплину — они не могут бежать. Но один способ бегства доступен всегда: ты можешь заснуть, и тогда ты забываешь обо всем. Именно поэтому в медитации всем хочется спать.
Вот все усилие медитации: погрузиться в скуку, но не бежать от нее; и оставаться бдительным, потому что, если ты уснешь, значит, ты бежал. Оставайся бдительным! Наблюдай ее, свидетельствуй ее. Если скука есть, значит, она есть. В нее нужно будет заглянуть — до самой ее сердцевины.
Если ты будешь продолжать смотреть в глубь скуки, не пытаясь бежать, однажды приходит взрыв. Однажды, внезапно, глубоко глядя в скуку, ты проникаешь в собственное ничто. Скука была лишь прикрытием, вместилищем, в котором содержалось твое внутреннее ничто. Если ты бежишь от скуки, ты бежишь от собственного ничто. Если ты не бежишь от скуки, если ты начинаешь с ней жить, начинаешь ее принимать, приветствовать… Именно в этом и состоит вся медитация: приветствовать скуку, войти в нее по собственной воле; не дожидаться, чтобы она пришла сама, но отправиться на ее поиски.

Сидя часами в позе йоги, просто наблюдая свое дыхание, человек приходит в полнейшую скуку. И вся тренировка медитации такова, что она помогает скуке. В дзэнском монастыре ты должен вставать утром каждый день в одно и то же время — каждый день, год за годом. Неважно, лето или зима. Ты должен вставать рано, в три часа, и принимать ванну. Ты должен выпить чаю и сидеть... Одни и те же позы следуют снова и снова. И целый день также полон установленного раз и навсегда распорядка: ты завтракаешь в определенное время, потом снова медитируешь, потом снова в определенное время принимаешь пищу — и пища остается прежней! Все помогает скуке.
Одна и та же одежда, один и тот же монастырь, и вокруг ходит со своей палкой каждый день один и тот же мастер. Каждый день вечером ты приходишь на занятие с мастером. И вопросы, которые даются для медитации, такие скучные: «Что такое звук хлопка одной ладонью?» Только подумай об этом — это сведет тебя с ума! Что такое звук хлопка одной ладонью? На это нет ответа, и ты это знаешь; все знают, что на это нет ответа. А мастер продолжает настаивать: «Продолжай повторять, продолжай на это медитировать».
И все хорошо организовано. Должна быть создана скука — безмерная, невообразимая. И эту скуку нужно позволить как возможно более тотально, нужно ей помочь, всесторонне поддержать. Один и тот же вечер, одна и та же работа, одно и то же пение мантры. В одно и то же время ты снова засыпаешь.... и это продолжается без конца, словно колесо. Через несколько дней ты приходишь в полнейшую скуку, и бежать от нее ты не можешь. Способа бегства нет. Ты не можешь пойти в кино, не можешь смотреть телевизор; не можешь получить ничего такого, что могло бы тебе помочь ее избежать. Тебя снова и снова в нее отбрасывает.

Чтобы столкнуться с ней, нужна огромная храбрость. Это почти как смерть; фактически это гораздо труднее смерти, потому что смерть наступает, когда ты теряешь сознание. А здесь ты бередишь все возможные виды скуки. Что происходит? В этом секрет всех медитаций: если ты продолжаешь наблюдать, наблюдать, наблюдать, скука становится больше и больше, более и более интенсивной, и затем — кульминация. Ничто не может продолжаться вечно — приходит момент, когда колесо поворачивается. Если ты можешь дойти до самой этой крайности, до самой кульминации, тогда случается перемена, трансформация — просветление, сатори или назови это как тебе угодно. Однажды приходит день, когда внезапно скуки становится слишком много. Она тебя душит, она тебя почти убивает. Тебя окружает океан скуки. Она затапливает тебя, и кажется, нет никакого способа от нее бежать. Сама эта интенсивность и тотальность... — и колесо поворачивается. Внезапно скука исчезает, и приходит сатори, самадхи. Ты вошел в свое ничто.
Теперь скуки больше не будет. Ты увидел саму природу ничто жизни. Ты исчез — кому испытывать скуку? Что ее вызовет? Ты больше не существуешь. Ты уничтожен.
Ты спрашиваешь: «Что такое в точности скука?» Великое духовное явление. Именно поэтому буйволы не испытывают скуки; они выглядят совершенно счастливыми и радостными. Скуку испытывает только человек. И даже среди людей — лишь те, кто очень талантлив и разумен. Глупые люди не испытывают скуки. Они вполне довольны своей работой, зарабатыванием денег, созданием счета в банке, довольны тем, чтобы выращивать детей, воспроизводиться, есть, сидеть в кинотеатре, ходить в рестораны, участвовать в том-то или том-то. Они наслаждаются! Они не испытывают скуки. Это тип людей с самым низким уровнем развития; они по существу принадлежат к миру буйволов. Они еще не человеческие существа...

Человек становится человеком, когда начинает испытывать скуку. Ты можешь это видеть: самый разумный ребенок будет и самым скучающим — потому что ничто надолго не удерживает его интереса. Рано или поздно он наталкивается на этот факт и спрашивает: «А что теперь? Что дальше? Это закончено. Я видел эту игрушку, я в нее заглянул, я ее открыл, я ее проанализировал, теперь с ней покончено — что дальше?» К тому времени, как он становится молодым человеком, ему уже скучно.

Будда испытывал невообразимую скуку. Он покинул свое королевство, когда ему было только двадцать девять лет, на вершине молодости. Ему было невероятно скучно — ему были скучны женщины, вино, богатство, королевство, все. Он увидел все, и увидел ясно и насквозь. Ему было скучно. Он отрекся от мира не потому, что мир был неправильным, помните. Традиция говорит, что он отрекся от мира, потому что мир был плохой, — это абсолютная ерунда. Он отрекся от мира, потому что он ему наскучил.

Он не плохой, как и не хороший. Если ты разумен, он скучен. Если ты глуп, то можешь продолжать. Тогда карусель вертится; ты движешься от одного ощущения к другому. Тебя интересуют банальности, и ты продолжаешь повторяться, и ты недостаточно сознателен, чтобы увидеть это повторение, — ты не можешь видеть, что вчера уже это делал, и сегодня также, и предполагаешь делать то же самое и завтра. Ты должен быть действительно разумным. Как может разум избежать скуки? Это невозможно. Разум означает: видение вещей такими, как они есть…
Будда покинул мир из скуки; придя в предельную скуку, он бежал от мира. И что он делал все эти шесть лет, сидя во всех этих лесах? Приходил в большую и большую скуку. Что еще можно делать, сидя под деревом? — наблюдая дыхание, смотря на свой пупок, день за Днем, год за годом... Он создал скуку и довел ее до самой кульминации, и однажды она исчезла. Она исчезает сама собой.

Если ты достигнешь этой кульминации... приходит Поворот. Он приходит! И с этим переломом прилива в твое существо входит свет — ты исчезаешь, остается лишь свет. И со светом приходит восторг. Ты полон Радости — хотя тебя и нет, но ты полон радости, совершенно беспричинной радости. Радость просто искрится и пенится в твоем существе.
Обычный человек испытывает радость по какой-то причине — он влюбился в новую женщину или в нового мужчину, и он или она радостны. Их радость преходяща. Завтра им надоест эта женщина или мужчина, и они начнут искать других. Обычный человек радуется, потому что у него новая машина; завтра ему придется искать новую машину. И так продолжается без конца... и он никогда не видит сути этого: что всегда в конце концов ему становится скучно. Делай что угодно — в конце концов тебе станет скучно, каждое действие приносит скуку. Разумный человек это видит. Чем скорее ты это видишь, тем больше проявляешь разума...
Ошо

----------


## Aare

> Across_the_Stars


 Так а делать-то что? Слушать этого твоего Ошо?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Так а делать-то что?


 Я рекомендую попробовать Динамическую медитацию.  Лично я начинал именно с нее. Если все получится, вы ощутите такие блаженные мгновения, в которых растворяются все проблемы, тревоги, страхи и напряжения, а также появится невероятная ясность ума, и жизнь перестанет казаться такой страшной и жуткой шуткой. Тут главное - достигнуть состояния тишины, или вернее будет сказать попытася его спровоцировать. И это вовсе не сложно, нужно только немного постараться, и вы окажетесь в раю: )

*1.* 
*Вопрос к Ошо: Что такое Динамическая Медитация?*

*Ответ:*

Первое, что нужно понять в отношении Динамической Медитации это то, что она является методом создания ситуации с помощью напряжения, в котором медитация может произойти. Если все ваше существо полностью напряжено, единственная возможность, которая для вас остается – это расслабление. Обычно человек не может просто расслабиться, но если все ваше существо находится на пике тотального напряжения, тогда второй шаг приходит автоматически, спонтанно: создана тишина.

Первые три стадии данной техники располагаются в особом порядке для того, чтобы достичь предельного напряжения на всех уровнях вашего существа. Первый уровень – ваше физическое тело. Над ним находится прана шарир, жизненное тело – ваше второе тело, эфирное тело. Над ним находится третье, астральное тело.

Ваше жизненное тело принимает дыхание в качестве еды. Смена привычной нормы кислорода, обязательно приведет к тому, что жизненное тело также измениться. Глубокое, быстрое дыхание в течение десяти минут на первой стадии техники предназначено для того, что изменить всю химию вашего жизненного тела.

Дыхание должно быть одновременно глубоким и быстрым – на столько глубоким, на сколько возможно, и на столько быстрым, на сколько возможно. Если вы не можете делать и то и другое одновременно, тогда пусть ваше дыхание будет быстрым. Быстрое дыхание действует как своего рода молоток, бьющий по вашему жизненному телу, и нечто спящее начинает просыпаться: вскрывается резервуар ваших энергий. Дыхание становится подобно электрическому потоку, разливающемуся по всей вашей нервной системе. Поэтому вы должны выполнять первый шаг так неистово и интенсивно, как только возможно. Вы должны участвовать в нем тотально. Ни один ваш кусочек не должен оставаться в стороне. Все ваше существо должно быть в дыхании на первом шаге. Вы – анархист: вдох – выдох. Весь ваш ум поглощен процессом – дыхание выходит, дыхание входит. И если вы полностью в процессе, то мысли прекратятся, потому, что ни капли вашей энергии не доходит к ним. Не осталось энергии для того, чтобы поддерживать их живыми.

Затем, когда электричество тело начинает работать в вас, начинается второй шаг. Когда биоэнергия начинает вращаться внутри вас, работая через нервную систему, многое становится возможным для вашего тела. Вы должны свободно отпустить тело, позволив ему делать все, что оно захочет.

Второй шаг будет не только стадией отпускания, но также и стадией позитивного сотрудничества. Вы должны сотрудничать со своим телом, потому что язык тела – это тот язык символов, который, как обычно, был утерян. Если ваше тело хочет танцевать, то, как правило, вы не чувствуете этого послания. Поэтому, если на второй стадии появится слабая тенденция танцевать, сотрудничайте с ней; только тогда вы сможете понять язык своего тела.

Что бы ни происходило во время этой десятиминутной второй стадии, делайте все по максимуму. На протяжении всей техники ничто не должно выполняться на более низком уровне, чем максимум. Возможно, вы начнете танцевать, прыгать, смеяться или плакать. Все, что бы ни происходило с вами – а энергия захочет выразить себя – сотрудничайте с этим. В начале будет только догадка, едва уловимый соблазн – настолько неуловимый, что если вы решите подавить его, он так и останется на бессознательном уровне. Возможно, вы даже не будете знать, что подавили его. Итак, если появится хотя бы небольшой намек, слабое мерцание, любой указатель в уме, тогда сотрудничайте с ним и делайте все на максимуме, на самом пике.

Напряжение происходит только в экстремальной точке, никак иначе. Если танец не происходит на своем максимуме, тогда он не будет эффективен, он никуда не приведет; люди так часто танцуют, но это ни к чему не приводит. Поэтому танец должен происходит на своем максимуме – и не запланировано, а инстинктивно или интуитивно; ваши причина и интеллект не должны вмешиваться.

На втором шаге просто станьте телом, будьте с ним полностью одним целым, отождествитесь с ним – в точности как на первой стадии вы становились дыханием. В тот момент, когда ваша активность достигает максимума, новое свежее ощущение вольется в вас. Что-то будет сломано: вы увидите свое тело как нечто отдельное от вас; вы станете просто свидетелем тела. Вы не должны пытаться стать наблюдателем. Вам просто нужно отождествиться с телом полностью, и позволить ему делать все, что оно захочет и двигаться туда, куда оно захочет.

В момент, когда деятельность достигает своего пика – в танце, в плаче, в смехе, в нелогичности, во всякой ерунде – происходит следующее: вы становитесь наблюдателем. С этого момента вы просто смотрите; исчезло отождествление, осталось одно только свидетельствующее сознание, которое приходит само по себе. Вам не нужно думать о нем, оно просто происходит.

Это вторая стадия техники. Только в том случае, когда первая стадия выполнена тотально, полностью, вы можете двигаться во вторую. Похоже на коробку передач в машине: первую скорость можно поменять на вторую только в том случае, если первая скорость достигла предела, никак иначе. И единственная возможность перейти от второй скорости к третьей появляется только тогда, когда вторая достигла своего максимума. С чем мы имеем дело в Динамической Медитации – это скорости ума. Если физическое тело, первая скорость, доведено до максимального предела с помощью дыхания, тогда вы сможете перейти ко второй скорости. И тогда вторая должна быть выполнена абсолютно интенсивно: вовлечено, преданно, ничего не оставляя в стороне.

Если вы практикуете Динамическую Медитацию впервые, будет сложно, по той причине, что мы подавили тело настолько сильно, что жить по шаблону подавления стало для нас естественным. Но это не естественно! Взгляните на ребенка: он играет со своим телом совсем иначе. Если ребенок плачет, он плачет интенсивно. Детским плачем можно насладиться, но плач взрослого уродлив. Даже в гневе ребенок прекрасен: он обладает тотальной интенсивностью. Но когда злится взрослый, это выглядит уродливо: он не тотален. И любое проявление интенсивности является прекрасным. Вторая стадия кажется трудной только потому, что мы так много подавили в теле, но если вы сотрудничаете с телом, забытый язык вернется вновь. Вы становитесь ребенком. И когда вы снова станете ребенком, к вам начнет приходить новое ощущение: вы станете невесомы – неподавленное тело становится невесомым.

В момент, когда тело становится неподавленным, все подавления, которые вы скапливали всю свою жизнь, отброшены. Это и есть катарсис. Человек, который проходит через катарсис никогда не сможет стать сумасшедшим: это невозможно. И если уговорить сумасшедшего пройти через катарсис, он сможет вернуться к нормальному состоянию. Человек, прошедший через этот процесс, выходит за пределы сумасшествия: потенциальное семя убито, искоренено, благодаря всему этому катарсису.

Второй шаг является психотерапевтическим. Человек может углубиться в медитацию только через катарсис. Он должен быть полностью очищен: вся чепуха должна быть выброшена наружу. Наша цивилизация учила нас подавлять, удерживать все внутри. Из-за чего подавленные вещи попадают в бессознательный ум и становятся частью души, создавая великий хаос во всем существе.

Каждый подавленный призрак становится потенциальным семенем сумасшествия. Этого нельзя допускать. Становясь более цивилизованным, человек потенциально стал ближе к сумасшествию. Чем менее цивилизован человек, тем меньше у него возможностей сойти с ума, потому что он все еще понимает язык своего тела, продолжает сотрудничать с ним. Его тело не подавленно: его тело это цветение его сущности.....

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*2..*......Вторая стадия должна быть выполнена тотально. Вы не должны находиться вне тела; вы должны быть в нем. Когда вы делаете что-либо, делайте это полностью: будьте самим действием, а не деятелем. Именно это я имею в виду, говоря о тотальности: будьте действием, процессом; не будьте актером. Актер всегда вне своей игры, и никогда не в ней. Когда я люблю тебя, я полностью в этом, но когда я играю влюбленность, я нахожусь вне игры.

На втором шаге откроется так много возможностей … и для каждой отдельной личности будет происходить что-то свое. Один человек начнет танцевать, другой – плакать. Один разденется догола, другой начнет прыгать, а третий станет смеяться. Возможно все.

Двигайтесь изнутри, двигайтесь тотально, и тогда вы сможете перейти к третьей стадии.

Третья стадия достигается как результат первых двух стадий. В первой стадии электричество тела – или вы можете назвать его Кундалини – пробуждено. Оно начинает вращаться и двигаться. Только в этом случае с телом происходит полное отпускание, не раньше. Только когда внутреннее движение началось, появляется возможность для внешних движений.
Когда на второй стадии катарсис достигает своего пика, предела, тогда начинается третья десятиминутная стадия. Начинайте энергично выкрикивать Суфийскую мантру «Ху!» «Ху!» «Ху!» Энергия, которая была пробуждена с помощью дыхания и выражена с помощью катарсиса, теперь начинает двигаться вовнутрь и вверх; мантра перенаправляет ее. Ранее энергия двигалась вниз и вовне; теперь она начинает двигаться вовнутрь и вверх. Продолжайте ударять звуком «Ху!» «Ху!» «Ху!» вовнутрь, пока все ваше существо не превратится в звук. Полностью истощите себя; только в этом случае четвертая стадия – стадия медитации – может случиться. Четвертая стадия это ничто иное, как тишина и ожидание. Если на протяжении первых трех стадий вы двигались тотально, полностью, ничего не оставляя позади, тогда на четвертой стадии вы автоматически упадете в глубокое расслабление. Тело истощено; выброшены все подавления, выброшены все мысли. Сейчас расслабление приходит спонтанно – вам ничего не нужно делать для того, чтобы оно произошло. Это и есть начало медитации. Была создана ситуация: вас здесь нет. Теперь может случиться медитация. Вы открытые, ожидающие, принимающие. И происходящее происходит.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*3*

*ПЕРВЫЙ ШАГ:*

Моя система Динамической медитации начинается с дыхания, ибо дыхание глубоко в нас укоренено. Возможно, вы не наблюдали этого, но, изменив дыхание, вы можете изменить очень многое. Внимательно понаблюдайте за дыханием, и вы обнаружите, что, когда вы сердитесь, у вас один ритм дыхания, а когда любите — совершенно другой. Когда вы расслабляетесь, вы дышите одним образом, когда напрягаетесь — другим. Вы не можете сердиться и в то же время дышать так, как дышите в расслабленном состоянии. Это невозможно.

Когда вы сексуально возбуждены, ваше дыхание меняется. Если вы помешаете ему измениться, ваше сексуальное возбуждение автоматически исчезнет. Это значит, что дыхание глубоко связано с ментальным состоянием. Изменив свое дыхание, вы можете изменить и состояние своего ума. А если измените состояние ума, изменится и дыхание.

Поэтому я начинаю с дыхания и на первой стадии этой техники предлагаю десять минут дышать хаотично. Под хаотичным дыханием я подразумеваю глубокое, частое, энергичное дыхание без, какого-либо ритма — втягивание воздуха внутрь и выталкивание наружу, но втягивание и выталкивание настолько энергичные, глубокие и сильные, насколько это возможно. Втягивайте в себя воздух, затем выталкивайте его наружу.

Хаотичное движение должно породить хаос внутри вашей подавленной системы. В каждом своем проявлении вы дышите вполне определенным образом. Ребенок дышит не так, как взрослый. Если вас страшит перспектива сексуального контакта, ваше дыхание меняется. Вы не сможете дышать глубоко, потому что глубокий вдох ударяет в ваш сексуальный центр. Если вы боитесь, вы не можете дышать глубоко. Страх порождает поверхностное дыхание.

Хаотичное дыхание призвано разрушить все ваши шаблоны. Хаотичное дыхание призвано разрушить то, во что вы себя превратили. Хаотичное дыхание создает внутри вас хаос, ибо пока хаоса нет, вам не удастся высвободить свои подавленные эмоции. Эти эмоции устремились теперь в ваше тело.
Вы — не тело и ум; вы это тело-ум, вы психосоматичны. Вы — то и другое вместе. Поэтому все действия вашего тела, достигают ума, а все действия вашего ума достигают тела. Тело и ум — два конца одного и того же организма.

Десять минут хаотичного дыхания — это чудесно! Но дыхание должно быть хаотичным. Это не разновидность пранаямы, йогического дыхания, а создание при помощи дыхания хаоса, который необходим вам по разным причинам.
Глубокое, частое дыхание приносит больше кислорода. Чем больше в теле кислорода; тем более живым вы становитесь, тем более уподобляетесь животному. Животные живы, а человек наполовину мертв, наполовину жив. Вам необходимо стать животным, только тогда в вас может возникнуть нечто более высокое.

Если вы живы лишь наполовину, с вами ничего не удастся сделать. Хаотичное дыхание уподобит вас животному: живому, вибрирующему, энергичному — с большим количеством кислорода в крови, с большим количеством энергии в клетках. Клетки вашего тела оживут. Насыщение кислородом помогает вырабатывать телесное электричество — можно назвать это биоэнергией. Когда в теле есть электричество, вы можете глубоко погружаться в себя или далеко выходить за свои пределы. Электричество поможет вам в этом.

У тела есть свои собственные источники электричества. Если вы ударяете в них усиленным дыханием и большим количеством кислорода, они начинают бить ключом. Если вы действительно оживаете, вы перестаете быть телом. Чем больше вы оживаете, тем больше энергии заполняет вашу систему и тем меньше вы ощущаете себя физическим телом. Вы будете воспринимать себя все больше как энергию и все меньше как материю.

Во всех тех случаях, когда вы становитесь более живым, вы перестаете ориентироваться на тело. Одна из причин особой привлекательности секса заключается в следующем: если вы полностью вовлекаетесь в половой акт, в целостное движение, становитесь абсолютно живым, тогда вы перестаете быть телом — вы только энергия. Воспринимать эту энергию, жить ею совершенно необходимо, если вы хотите выйти за свои пределы.


*ВТОРОЙ ШАГ*

Второй шаг в моей технике Динамической медитации — катарсис. Я призываю вас к сознательному безумию. Что бы ни пришло вам в голову, позвольте этому произойти; способствуйте этому. Никакого сопротивления, только поток эмоций.

Хотите визжать — визжите. Способствуйте визгу. Громкий визг, настоящий визг, в который вовлечено все ваше существо, обладает особой, глубоко лечебной силой. Визг освобождает многое, визг исцеляет многие болезни. Если этот визг настоящий, он вместит в себя все ваше существо.
Поэтому в течение следующих десяти минут (вторая стадия также длится десять минут) позвольте себе выразиться через крик, танец, визг, плач, прыжки, смех — так сказать, «выплеснуться». Через несколько дней вы почувствуете, что это такое.

Возможно, на первых порах вам придется принуждать себя, делать над собой усилие, даже лицедействовать. Мы стали настолько фальшивыми, что не можем совершать ничего подлинного и истинного. Мы не способны искренне смеяться, вопить или визжать. Все наши поступки — лишь фасад, маска. Когда вы перейдете к этой технике, ваши действия могут быть поначалу вынужденными. Вам потребуется, возможно, усилие, немного лицедейства. Но пусть вас это не беспокоит. Продолжайте. Вскоре вы достигнете тех источников, где вы многое в себе подавили. Вы коснетесь этих источников, освободите их и почувствуете, что ваше бремя исчезло. К вам придет новая жизнь; вы родитесь заново.
Это сбрасывание бремени — основа, без которой никакая медитация невозможна. Повторяю, я не имею в виду исключения, они для нас несущественны.

Сделав второй шаг — выбросив все из себя, — вы окажетесь пустым. А под пустотой я понимаю следующее: пустоту от всех подавлений. В этой пустоте может что-то произойти. Может произойти трансформация; может случиться медитация.

*ТРЕТИЙ ШАГ*

На третьем шаге я использую звук ХУУ. В прошлом использовались многие звуки, каждый из которых действует по-своему. Индусы, например, использовали звук аум. Это вам, наверное, известно. Но я не предлагаю вам аум. Аум стучится в центр сердца, а современный человек не сосредоточен на сердце, Аум стучится в дверь дома, где никого нет.

Суфии использовали звук хуу. Если громко произносить хуу, этот звук глубоко проникает в сексуальный центр. Вот почему его используют для того, чтобы стучаться к вам внутрь. Когда вы стали пустым, звук хуу может глубоко в вас проникнуть.

Движение этого звука возможно только в том случае, если вы пусты. Если же вы заполнены подавлениями, то ничего не произойдет. В этом случае прибегать к мантрам или звукам порой даже опасно. Каждый слой подавления изменит путь звука, и в конечном итоге произойдет нечто такое, что вам и не снилось, чего вы не ждали и не хотели. Ваш ум должен быть пуст; только в этом случае можно произносить мантру.

Поэтому я никогда не предлагаю мантру без предварительной подготовки. Сначала должен произойти катарсис. Мантрой хуу не следует пользоваться, не сделав два предыдущих шага. Без этих шагов ею пользоваться нельзя. Только на третьем шаге (длящемся десять минут) можно прибегнуть к хуу — произнесите его как можно громче, вложите в него всю свою энергию. Вы стучите этим звуком в дом своей энергии. И если вы пусты, — а вы стали пустым благодаря катарсису на втором шаге, — хуу проникает вглубь и ударяет в ваш сексуальный центр.

По сексуальному центру можно ударить двояко. Во-первых, естественным образом. Всякий раз, когда вас привлекает лицо противоположного пола, по сексуальному центру наносится удар извне. Этот удар также есть тонкая вибрация. Женщина привлекла мужчину, или мужчина привлек женщину. Почему? Благодаря чему в мужчине и благодаря чему в женщине это происходит? В них ударяет положительное или отрицательное электричество, тонкая вибрация. На самом деле это звук. Например, вы замечали, что птицы используют звук как сексуальный сигнал. Их пение сексуально. Они многократно ударяют друг друга определенными звуками, которые попадают в сексуальный центр.

Тонкие вибрации электричества ударяют вас извне. Когда в ваш сексуальный центр ударили извне, ваша энергия устремляется наружу — к другому. После чего возможно воспроизведение, рождение. От вас кто-то родится.
Хуу ударяет в тот же центр энергии, только изнутри. А когда по сексуальному центру ударяют изнутри, энергия течет внутрь. Это внутреннее течение энергии совершенно вас преображает. Вы преобразились: вы родили самих себя.

Вы преображаетесь только тогда, когда ваша энергия меняет направление движения. Только что она текла наружу, и вот уже течет внутрь. Только что она текла вниз, а вот уже течет вверх. Это движение энергии вверх и есть знаменитая кундалини. Вы почувствуете, что она действительно движется по вашему позвоночнику, и чем выше она поднимается, тем выше поднимаетесь вместе с ней вы. Если эта энергия достигнет брахмарандхра — последнего, седьмого центра, находящегося в вершине головы, — вы станете высочайшим человеком.

На третьем шаге я применяю хуу как способ поднять вашу энергию. Первые три шага приносят катарсис. Они еще не медитация, лишь подготовка к ней, «разбег» для прыжка, но еще не прыжок.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*4*

*ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ ШАГ:*Четвертый шаг — прыжок. На четвертом шаге я говорю вам: «Стоп!» Когда я говорю «Стоп!», вы должны замереть. Не делайте абсолютно ничего, потому что любое движение может отвлечь вас, и тогда все пойдет насмарку. Все что угодно — кашель, чихание — у вас ничего не получится, ваш ум отвлекся. Движение энергии вверх тотчас же прекратится, потому что ваше внимание переместилось.
Не делайте ничего, смертью вам это не грозит. Даже если вам очень хочется чихнуть, а вы десять минут не чихаете, от этого вы не умрете. Даже если вам хочется кашлянуть и вы чувствуете в горле раздражение, потерпите и ничего не делайте, вы тоже не умрете. Пусть ваше тело замрет, чтобы энергия могла устремиться по нему единым потоком вверх.

Когда энергия устремляется вверх, вы обретаете все большее безмолвие. Безмолвие — побочный продукт энергии, поднимающейся вверх; напряжение — побочный продукт энергии, текущей вниз.
Все ваше тело станет таким безмолвным, словно оно исчезло. Вы не сможете его почувствовать. Вы лишились тела. А когда вы безмолвны, безмолвно и все бытие, ибо бытие — это зеркало. Оно отражает вас. Оно отражает вас в тысячах и тысячах зеркал. Когда безмолвны вы, становится безмолвным и все бытие. Я скажу вам так: в своем безмолвии будьте просто свидетелем — непрерывным вниманием; не делайте ничего, оставайтесь свидетелем, оставайтесь с самим собою; не порождайте ничего — ни движения, ни желания, ни становления — просто пребывайте здесь и сейчас, безмолвно свидетельствуйте обо всем, что происходит.

Это пребывание в центре, пребывание в самом себе возможно благодаря первым трем шагам. Пока эти три шага не сделаны, вы не способны оставаться с самим собою. Можно говорить об этом, можно думать, мечтать, но этого не случится, потому что вы не готовы.

Три первых шага готовят вас к встрече с мгновением. Они делают вас сознательным. Это и есть медитация. В медитации случается нечто, пребывающее за пределами слов. Как только это случится, вы уже не останетесь прежним; это невозможно. Это рост, а не просто переживание. Это рост.

ПРАКТИКА:

*ПЕРВАЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Хаотично дышите через нос, концентрируясь на выдохе. Тело позаботится о вдохе. Делайте это настолько быстро и полно, насколько возможно – а потом еще сильнее, пока вы буквально не станете самим дыханием. Используйте естественные движения вашего тела в качестве помощи в подъеме энергии. Чувствуйте как она поднимается, но не давайте ей воли в течении всей первой стадии.


*ВТОРАЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Издавайте звуки, бегайте, кричите, спачте, смейтесь - делайте что хотите Взорвитесь! Пусть все, что нужно выплеснется наружу. Станьте совсем безумным, вопите, кричите, прыгайте, тряситесь, танцуйте, пойте, смейтесь, "выбросьте себя наружу". Ничего не держите про запас, двигайте всем телом. Какое-нибудь небольшое действие часто помогает начать. Никогда не позволяйте вмешиваться уму в то, что происходит. Будьте тотальны


*ТРЕТЬЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Прыгайте с поднятыми руками, выкрикивайте мантру "Ху! Ху! Ху!" настолько глубоко, насколько возможно. Каждый раз, когда вы приземляетесь на всю стопу, пусть звук глубоко ударяет в сексуальный центр. Дайте все, что у вас есть, полностью истощите себя.


*ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ СТАДИЯ - 15 минут.
*
Стоп, замрите Остановитесь! Замрите там, где вы находитесь, и в той позиции, в которой оказались в этот момент. Не распоряжайтесь телом никак. Кашель, движение, все что угодно будет рассеивать течение энергии, и усилие будет утрачено. Будьте свидетелем всему, что с вами происходит.

----------


## Aare

> , и жизнь перестанет казаться такой страшной и жуткой шуткой


 Даже в самые тяжелые моменты и во время депрессии жизнь не казалась мне такой.




> И это вовсе не сложно, нужно только немного постараться, и вы окажетесь в раю


 Звучит пугающе)

----------


## слово

> Даже в самые тяжелые моменты и во время депрессии жизнь не казалась мне такой.
> 
> 
> 
> Звучит пугающе)


 


> verity писал(а):
> 1 В тот день откроется источник дому Давидову и жителям Иерусалима для омытия греха и нечистоты.2 И будет в тот день, говорит Господь Саваоф, Я истреблю имена идолов с этой земли, и они не будут более упоминаемы, равно как лжепророков и нечистого духа удалю с земли. (Зах.13:1,2)
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Как я уже высказывал свое мнение - эти цитаты для людей того времени. Сейчас другие энергии-нужны новые мысли и идеи.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Мета+ писал(а):
> Как я уже высказывал свое мнение - эти цитаты для людей того времени. Сейчас другие энергии-нужны новые мысли и идеи.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> Иаков предлагает разобрать, как работает вера на квантовом уровне, помолиться совместно прямо на теме, и увидеть, как работает Поле Безусловной Любви. 
> Имя Бога - ИАЯИОЭ. 
> В Нём тайна Бытия и Сознания. 
> ...


 http://ariom.ru/fo/p900221.html#p900221

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Я всегда испытывал потребность в маленьком вознаграждении в конце дня: несколько кружек пива, сигареты или наркотики. Ничто из этого мне больше не приносит удовлетворения, и все же стремление к какой-то форме получения удовлетворения остается. Что такое стремление и что его удовлетворит?

*Ничто его не удовлетворит. Следует понять тонкий механизм желания. Желание действует следующим образом: желание ставит условия вашему счастью. «Я буду счастливым, если я получу эту машину, эту женщину, этот дом». Исполнение желаний снимает условия, препятствующие вашему счастью. Вы испытываете облегчение и отлично себя чувствуете*. По сути дела, все, что вы сделали, —это устранили ненужные препятствия к своему счастью, но уже вскоре вы начнете думать: «Если я опять смогу создать такое препятствие, а затем снова его полностью устранить, и я снова испытаю такое же облегчение, которое испытал в прошлый раз, и снова буду себя прекрасно чувствовать». И, таким образом, желания, даже если мы их исполняем, приводят опять и опять к возникновению новых желаний.

Вы следите за мыслью? Сначала вы ставите условие. Вы говорите: «Пока я не получу эту женщину, я не буду счастливым. Я могу быть счастливым только с этой женщиной». И вы начинаете стремиться к этой женщине. И чем это труднее, тем больше ваш восторг, тем больше вы возбуждены.

Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы ощущаете вызов. Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы делаете ставкой все свое существо, вы готовы играть. И конечно, возникает больше надежд и больше желания обладать этой женщиной. Это так трудно, это так нелегко. Должно быть, это что-то великолепное, вот почему это так трудно, вот почему это так нелегко. Вы преследуете эту женщину, преследуете, преследуете и наконец получаете ее. В тот день, когда вы добьетесь этой женщины, будет снято условие: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив» — сначала вы поставили это условие. Теперь вы получили женщину, вы чувствуете облегчение. Больше не нужно никого преследовать, вы достигли цели, результат у вас в руках, вы чувствуете себя хорошо — хорошо из-за облегчения.

Однажды я увидел, как мулла Насреддин идет, ругаясь и испытывая сильную боль. Я спросил его: «В чем дело? Болит ли твой живот, или у тебя головная боль, или что-нибудь еще? В чем дело? Ты выглядишь, как будто тебе очень больно».

Он ответил: «Ничего страшного. Туфли, которые я ношу, слишком малы».

«Но тогда почему ты их носишь?» Он ответил: «Это единственное облегчение, которое я испытываю в конце дня. Это моя единственная радость, поэтому я не могу выбросить эти туфли. Они на один размер меньше, и это настоящий ад, но вечером это дарит мне рай. Когда я прихожу домой, я снимаю туфли, падаю на софу и говорю, что пришел. Это так замечательно».

Вот что они делают. Вы создаете боль, вы создаете страдания, преследования, возбуждение, а затем в один прекрасный день вы приходите домой, снимаете туфли и говорите: «Великолепно, это великолепно. Я пришел!» Но сколько это может длиться? Облегчение длится только несколько мгновений. А затем у вас опять появится желание.

Теперь эта женщина совершенно бесполезна, потому что вы ее получили. Вы не можете опять поставить условие. Вы не можете опять сказать: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив». Потому что вы уже с ней. Теперь вы начинаете присматривать женщину кого-то другого. «Если я получу эту женщину...» Теперь вы уже выучили этот трюк, сначала вы ставите условие, при котором вы будете счастливы, потом вы отчаянно добиваетесь исполнения условия, а затем приходит облегчение. Теперь это бесполезно.

Понимающий человек поймет, что нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Вы можете быть счастливы без всяких условий. Зачем ходить в туфлях, которые вам малы, и страдать только для того, чтобы в конце испытывать облегчение? Почему не испытывать облегчение все время? Но потом вы не будете его чувствовать — проблема только в этом. Чтобы чувствовать, нужен контраст. Вы будете счастливы, но этого не почувствуете. И вот определение по-настоящему счастливого человека: по-настоящему счастливый человек — это тот человек, который ничего не знает о счастье, который никогда и не слыхивал о нем, который так счастлив, который так счастлив без всяких условий, как же он может знать, что он счастлив? Только несчастные люди говорят: «Я счастлив, все идет прекрасно». Это несчастные люди. Счастливый человек ничего не знает о счастье. Оно просто есть, оно есть всегда. Это как дыхание.

Вы не чувствуете себя очень счастливым, когда это касается дыхания. Тогда сделайте вот это: зажмите нос. Сделайте несколько йогических упражнений и задерживайте дыхание внутри, продолжайте и продолжайте задерживать. Потом вам становится больно. А вы продолжайте задерживать. Будьте настоящим учеником йоги — продолжайте задерживать. А затем оно вырвется, и вы почувствуете, и будет такая большая радость. Но это же глупо, однако это то, что все делают. Вот почему вечером вы ждете результата.

Счастье здесь и сейчас, ему не нужны никакие условия. Счастье естественно. Поймите это. Не ставьте условия своему счастью. Оставайтесь счастливыми вообще без всяких на то причин. Нет никаких причин искать причину, чтобы быть счастливым. Просто будьте счастливы...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

......*Если вы не можете быть счастливы, то не ставьте себе невозможные условия, чтобы это не было трудно.* Мулла прав — такая маленькая вещь. Я понимаю. Он намного умнее, чем вы думаете. Такая маленькая затея — носить туфли на размер меньше — такая маленькая затея, никто не может вам помешать это делать, и к вечеру вы счастливы. Просто небольшие затеи, придумывайте небольшие затеи и будьте такими счастливыми, как вам заблагорассудится.

И как вы понимаете, нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Просто поймите, в чем тут дело — эти условия не создают счастья, они просто приносят облегчение. Но облегчение не может быть постоянным, никакое облегчение никогда не может быть постоянным. Оно длится только несколько мгновений.

Разве вы не замечали это много раз? Вы хотели купить новую машину, и вот она возле вашего крыльца, и вы стоите там очень, очень счастливый. Сколько это продлится? Завтра она уже станет старой машиной, ей будет один день. Через два дня ей будет два дня, и все соседи уже видели ее и оценили по достоинству, и, конечно, теперь уже никто о ней не говорит. Вот почему компании, которые производят машины, должны каждый год выпускать новые модели — для того, чтобы вы могли иметь новые условия.

Люди продолжают жаждать вещей просто для того, чтобы получить облегчение, и облегчение их ждет. Вы слышали рассказ?

Нищий сидел под деревом, а у богача поломалась машина.

Водитель принялся ее чинить, и богач вышел из нее. Нищий наслаждался отдыхом под деревом. Было ветрено, солнечно и красиво, и богач подошел и сел рядом с нищим и спросил:

«Почему ты не работаешь?»

Нищий ответил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал некоторое раздражение и сказал: «Когда у тебя есть деньги, у тебя может быть большой счет в банке».

Но нищий снова спросил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал еще большее раздражение. Он сказал: «Для чего? Тогда в старости ты сможешь отойти от дел и отдыхать».

«Но, — сказал нищий, — я отдыхаю сейчас! Зачем дожидаться старости? И заниматься всей этой чепухой — зарабатывать деньги, класть деньги в банк и в конце отдыхать. И разве ты не видишь? Я уже отдыхаю. Для чего же ждать?»

Зачем дожидаться вечера? И зачем дожидаться пива? Почему бы не напиться воды и не наслаждаться ею, пока ее пьешь?

Вы же слышали рассказ про то, как Иисус превратил воду в вино? Христиане этот рассказ не поняли. Они думают, что он на самом деле превратил ее в вино. Это не правда. Он, должно быть, научил своих учеников тому секрету, которому я учу вас. Он, должно быть, сказал им: «Пейте ее так радостно, чтобы вода становилась вином».

Мы можем пить воду так радостно, что она будет почти опьянять нас. Попытайтесь! Вы можете опьянеть от простой воды. Это зависит от вас. Это не зависит от пива пли вина. И если вы не погашаете этого, спросите гипнотизера — он знает. Если загипнотизированному человеку дать воды и сказать, что это вино, он опьянеет — от воды.

Теперь врачи знают о плацебо, и результаты иногда их весьма озадачивают. В одной больнице проводили эксперименты. Группе из двадцати пациентов, больных одной и той же болезнью, дали лекарство, а другой группе пациентов, больных той же болезнью, дали просто воду — просто чтобы посмотреть, как будет действовать вода. Ни врачи, ни пациенты не знали, где вода, а где лекарство, потому что если врач знает, то его поведение изменится. Давая воду, он не будет давать ее так уж серьезно, и это может вызвать у пациента подозрения. Так что ни доктор, ни пациент не знали. Информация хранилась под замком.

И чудо заключалось в том, что вода помогла тому же числу пациентов, что и лекарство. Из обеих групп на второй неделе выздоровели по семнадцать пациентов. Но самым чудесным было то, что те, кто принимали воду, оставались здоровыми дольше, чем те, кто принимали лекарство. Люди, которые принимали настоящее лекарство, уже через несколько недель начали возвращаться.

Что случилось? Почему так помогла вода? Суть в том, что помогает медицина, а не лекарство. И потому, что вода — это чистая вода, она не может повредить, лекарство может повредить. Вот почему люди, которым давали настоящее лекарство, начали возвращаться. Они начали придумывать какие-то новые желания, какие-то новые болезни, какие-то новые проблемы, потому что не бывает лекарств, которые тем или иным образом не воздействуют на ваш организм. И организм будет реагировать по-своему. Вода не вызовет никакой реакции, это чистый гипноз.

Вы можете пить воду с таким энтузиазмом, с такой молитвой, что она станет вином. Вы видите, как последователи дзэн-буддизма пьют чай с такими церемониями и ритуалом, с таким осознанием. Тогда даже чай становится чем-то феноменальным. Обыкновенный чай преображается. Обыкновенные поступки преображаются — утренняя прогулка может быть опьяняющей. И если утренняя прогулка не пьянит, то с вами что-то не в порядке. Рассматривание розы может быть опьяняющим. И если оно не может опьянить вас, тогда уже ничто не может вас опьянить. Глаза ребенка могут быть опьяняющими.

Учитесь, как переживать радостное мгновение. Не ждите результатов, их нет. Жизнь не идет куда-то, у нее нет целей. Жизнь не является средством для достижения какой-либо цели. Просто жизнь — это здесь и сейчас. Переживайте ее. Переживайте ее полностью, переживайте ее осознанно, и вы будете удовлетворены.

Удовлетворенность нельзя откладывать, иначе вы никогда не будете удовлетворены. Удовлетворенность должна быть достигнута теперь — теперь или никогда.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*А приверженцы медитации говорят, что это не человек неизлечим; это наше крохотное сознание создает проблемы. Пусть сознание растет, расширяется, и проблемы станут уменьшаться. Существует взаимосвязь: если уровень сознания минимален, то проблемы бесчисленны; если сознание находится на наивысшем уровне, проблем почти нет. Когда сознание становится абсолютным, проблемы попросту исчезают, подобно капелькам росы в лучах восходящего солнца. При абсолютном сознании проблем не бывает, они просто не могут появиться. Самое большее, на что способен психоанализ: он может залечить старую проблему, но на ее месте будут возникать новые; и ему не удастся их предотвратить. Медитация идет в самые глубины. Она настолько изменит тебя, что проблемы просто не могут появиться. Психоанализ занимается проблемами. Медитация обращена непосредственно к тебе, ее совершенно не интересуют проблемы. Вот почему величайшие психологи Востока — Будда, Махавира или Лао-цзы — не говорят о проблемах. Поэтому западная психологическая школа думает, что психология — новое явление. Но это не так!
*
Только в первой половине XX века Фрейд смог научно доказать существование такого явления, как бессознательное. Будда говорил о нем двадцать пять веков назад. Но Будда никогда не занимался решением проблем, поскольку, как он говорил, проблемы бесконечны. Если начать заниматься каждой проблемой, то тебе никогда их не разрешить. Займись человеком, забудь о проблемах. Занимайся самой личностью и помоги ей вырасти. Когда она вырастет, когда ее сознание расширится, проблемы постепенно уйдут; тебе не нужно будет заботиться о них. К примеру, человек страдает шизофренией, его личность разделена, расколота. Психоанализ будет заниматься этим расколом, он будет пытаться поставить его под контроль, попытается изменить человека так, чтобы он был дееспособен, чтобы мог мирно существовать в обществе.

Психоанализ будет заниматься проблемой, шизофренией. Если же этот человек придет к Будде, то Будда не будет рассуждать о шизофрении. Он скажет: «Медитируй, чтобы твоя внутренняя сущность воссоединилась. Когда это случится, раскол на ее краях исчезнет». Раскол есть, но это не причина, это следствие. Где-то глубоко внутри ты чувствуешь двойственность, и она создала этот внешний раскол. Ты можешь зацементировать раскол, но внутренняя разделенность останется. Тогда раскол появится в другом месте. Твой цемент даст трещину; и где-то снова появится разделение. Поэтому, когда ты излечиваешь одну психологическую проблему, тотчас возникает другая; ты лечишь ее, но появляется третья. Это совсем неплохо с точки зрения профессионалов, они ведь с этого живут. Но толку от этого — никакого. Нужно будет выйти за рамки психоанализа, и пока мы не придем к методикам роста сознания, внутреннего развития человека, расширения сознания, никакой психоанализ не поможет.

И в наше время это уже происходит; психоанализ устарел. Самые выдающиеся умы на Западе размышляют о том, как расширить сознание, а не как решить проблемы, о том, как пробудить в людях внимательность и осознание. Теперь время пришло; семена взошли. Нужно помнить самое главное. Я не занимаюсь твоими проблемами. Их миллионы, и совершенно бесполезно пытаться их решить, поскольку создаешь проблемы ты сам и тебя это решение не затронет. Я решаю одну проблему, а ты сотворишь еще десять. За тобой не успеешь, ведь создатель всех проблем остается в тени. И чем дальше я буду их решать, тем больше моей энергии будет потрачено попусту. Я просто откладываю твои проблемы в сторону и занимаюсь тобой. Нужно изменить творца. И как только мы изменим создателя проблем, исчезнут и поверхностные проблемы. Теперь никто с ними не носится, никто не помогает их создавать, никто ими не наслаждается.

Тебе может показаться странным слово «наслаждаться», но хорошо запомни, что ты наслаждаешься своими проблемами; вот поэтому-то и создаешь их. Есть много причин, почему ты ими наслаждаешься. Все человечество больно. На то есть серьезные причины и основания, о чем мы еще будем говорить. Когда болеет ребенок, он получает внимание, когда же он здоров, до него никому нет никакого дела. Когда ребенок болен, родители любят его — или по крайней мере делают вид, что любят. А когда с ребенком все в порядке, о нем заботятся мало. Никому и в голову не придет поцеловать его или обнять. Ребенок все это понимает. Любовь — это основная потребность, а внимание — главная пища. Для ребенка внимание даже более необходимо, чем молоко. Без внимания внутри у него что-то умирает. Ты, наверное, слышал об исследованиях в лабораториях, где проводились эксперименты с растениями. Даже растения растут быстрее, если уделять им внимание, если с любовью смотреть на них. Для эксперимента взяли два растения. Одному растению уделяли внимание, за ним ухаживали с любовью и улыбкой.

А другому растению не уделяли никакого внимания. Все остальное у них было — вода, удобрения, свет; все это растения получали поровну — все, кроме внимания. Второе растение было внимания лишено, когда проходили рядом, на него даже не смотрели. Ученые заметили, что одно растение быстрее растет, цветы у него больше, а рост второго растения замедлен и цветет оно мелкими цветками. Внимание — это энергия. Когда кто-то смотрит на тебя с любовью, он дает тебе пищу — и очень тонкого плана. Итак, каждому ребенку необходимо внимание, а получает он его, только когда болен, когда есть какая-то проблема. Поэтому, если ребенок хочет получить внимание, он создает проблему, он становится творцом проблем. Любовь — это главная потребность. Твое тело растет благодаря пище, а душа растет в лучах любви. Но получить любовь ты можешь, только когда болен, когда у тебя проблемы; иначе никто тебе никакой любви не даст. Ребенок усваивает этот урок и начинает создавать проблемы. Когда человек болен или у него какие-то проблемы, он получает внимание. Наверное, ты это тоже замечал. У тебя дома дети тихо и спокойно играют. Если приходят гости, они начинают шуметь. Это потому, что твое внимание переходит к гостям и детям очень хочется получить его обратно. Им нужно, чтобы на них смотрели все: и ты, и твои гости. Они что-нибудь натворят, сделают какую-нибудь шкоду. Это все неосознанно, но потом такое поведение становится стереотипом. И когда ты вырастаешь, ты продолжаешь поступать точно так же.
Психоаналитик уделяет тебе внимание, потому что работа у него такая.
Целый час он внимательно на тебя смотрит. Он выслушает все, что ты скажешь. Любую ерунду он будет слушать так, будто внимает чтению Святого Писания. Для того чтобы вытащить все, что сидит у тебя в голове, он будет убеждать тебя говорить еще и еще, рассказать обо всем, что имеет и не имеет отношения к делу. И тебе станет так хорошо

Пока не изменится твоя глубинная сущность, решить проблемы не получится. В тебе заложен бесконечный потенциал сотворения своей новой личности. Медитация — это попытка, во-первых, сделать тебя независимым, а во-вторых, изменить вид и качество твоего сознания. С новым качеством сознания старые проблемы существовать не могут, они просто исчезают. Ты был маленьким ребенком; у тебя были одни проблемы. Когда ты стал старше, они просто исчезли. Куда они делись? Ты никогда их не решал, их просто не стало.

Ты даже не сможешь вспомнить, какие же проблемы были у тебя в детстве. Ты вырос, и проблемы ушли сами собой. Потом ты стал постарше, у тебя появились другие проблемы; когда ты постареешь, их уже не будет. Это не значит, что ты сможешь решить их, на это не способен никто, из них можно только вырасти. Когда ты станешь старше, ты будешь смеяться над проблемами, которые у тебя были раньше. А они были такие острые, такие серьезные, что ты много раз подумывал, не совершить ли тебе самоубийство. А теперь, когда ты вырос, тебе просто смешно. А куда делись все эти проблемы? Ты их решил? Нет, ты просто вырос. Эти проблемы существовали лишь на определенном этапе развития. Точно так же бывает, когда растет твое сознание. Тогда проблемы тоже исчезают. Наступает момент, когда твой уровень осознания настолько высок, что проблемы просто не появляются. Медитация — это не анализ. Медитация — это рост. Она не имеет отношения к проблемам — она занимается сутью человека.
Ошо

----------


## Veronika

В последнем посте есть заблуждение: если человек решает проблему на психологическом уровне, он обретает иммунитет ко всем подобным проблемам насовсем. Потому что у него появляется обзор, там, где раньше его не было. Он встречается с собой настоящим.
Психоанализ не стоит путать с аналитической психотерапией. Если все проделать правильно и соблюсти условия, можно чудеса творить. Если же внутренние проблемы не решать, жизнь будет снаружи бить в это место, пока ты их не решишь принудительно. И этот вариант значительно более болезненный, чем психотерапия)

----------


## слово

> В последнем посте есть заблуждение: если человек решает проблему на психологическом уровне, он обретает иммунитет ко всем подобным проблемам насовсем. Потому что у него появляется обзор, там, где раньше его не было. Он встречается с собой настоящим.
> Психоанализ не стоит путать с аналитической психотерапией. Если все проделать правильно и соблюсти условия, можно чудеса творить. Если же внутренние проблемы не решать, жизнь будет снаружи бить в это место, пока ты их не решишь принудительно. И этот вариант значительно более болезненный, чем психотерапия)


 Совершенно с вами согласен. 
Пока внутренние противоречия не решите, не сможете жить гармонично. 
Гордыня и Корысть - это враги Ваши. 
Я уже говорил Вам это.

----------


## Veronika

> Гордыня и Корысть - это враги Ваши.


 Мои да?)

----------


## слово

> Мои да?)


 всего человечества, раз они помощь Бога не принимают. 
Гордыния не позволяет получить Поток Информации, а Корысть мешает войти в Поле Безусловной Любви. 
Вот это и есть  - две духовные печати - на челе, и на руке. Печати антихриста.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. И все наше общество амбициозно, а амбициозное общество не может быть не продажным.* В каждом человеке развиты амбиции, но не каждый способен их удовлетворить. Можно сказать, например, что каждый может стать президентом, но в одно и то же время президентом может быть только один человек. Когда вас учат, что каждый может быть президентом, возникают амбиции: если каждый может быть президентом, то почему не я? Но поскольку на самом деле президентом может быть только один человек, начинается безумная гонка. В ход идут любые средства — даже бесчестные.
Амбиции развращают, амбициозный ум неизбежно будет продажным. Амбиции — это семя безумия. И тем не менее, наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. Ваши отцы говорят: «Стань тем-то!» — и возникает лихорадка, вы заболеваете. Президентом может быть только один человек, но тысячи людей, которым не повезло, охвачены амбициями. Они уже не могут быть разумными — они становятся безумным. Из-за того, что создано такое огромное напряжение, вы продаетесь: вы будете использовать любые средства, чтобы достичь своей цели.

Это заразно. Кто-то другой использует бесчестные средства, и вы думаете, что если сами не воспользуетесь ими, то останетесь позади. Так что вам приходится использовать такие же бесчестные средства. Затем кто-то рядом с вами видит, что вы поступаете бесчестно, и ему тоже приходится поступать бесчестно. Это становится вопросом выживания. Но в рамках данной структуры, в рамках данного общества возможно только это. Если вы изучите основы нашего общества, то увидите, что порок является естественным продуктом нашего воспитания, нашего образования, нашего развития.

Наши социальные структуры чрезвычайно сложны, и преуспевающие люди могут скрывать свою продажность. Она заметна только в том случае, если кто-то терпит неудачу. Если вы преуспели, никто не узнает, что вы были бесчестны; все скроет успех. Вам нужно лишь преуспеть, и вы станете примером добродетели, вы станете воплощением всего хорошего, чистого, невинного. Это значит, что вы можете преуспеть каким угодно способом, но вы должны преуспеть. А как только вы преуспели, как только вы достигли успеха, все сделанное вами будет считаться правильным.
Вся наша история это подтверждает.



Человек считается вором, только если он мелкий вор. Если он крупный вор, он становится Александром Македонским, героем. Никто не видит, что между ворами нет никакого качественного различия, что различие только количественное. Никто не назовет Александра Македонского крупным вором, потому что мерой добродетели у нас является успех: чем более вы успешны, тем более добродетельны. Средства принимаются во внимание только в том случае, если вы неудачник; тогда вас назовут и бесчестным, и дураком.

Как с такой установкой можно создать непродажное общество? Абсурдно просить человека быть нравственным в такой безнравственной ситуации. В безнравственном обществе отдельный человек не может быть нравственным. Если он попытается быть нравственным, его нравственность сделает его эгоистичным, а эго настолько же безнравственно и порочно, как и все остальное.

Эта ситуация — творение человека. Мы создали общество с безумным стремлением к богатству, к власти, к политике; мы продолжаем поддерживать это, а потом спрашиваем, почему существует порок. Там, где есть амбиции, порок является логичным следствием. Невозможно пресечь продажность, пока не будет разрушена основная структура, которая поощряет амбиции.

Амбиции проявляются даже в обществе так называемых святых. Святые будут побуждать вас к амбициям в проявлении сострадания; они будут говорить: «Стань лучше других. Будь добродетельным, так чтобы ты отправился на небеса и был возлюбленным божьим, в то время как другие будут гореть в аду». Яд амбиций легко может быть использован для того, чтобы сделать человека добродетельным.

Но на самом деле такая добродетель будет притворной. Человек может быть амбициозным и бесчестным — это естественно и логично, но он не может быть амбициозным и добродетельным. Это невозможно. Если человек хочет быть добродетельным, он не должен мыслить в терминах сравнения, потому что цветение истинной добродетели наступает только тогда, когда нет никаких сравнений.
Сравнение мешает добродетели, потому что сравнение создает разделение, создает насилие. Как только вы сказали: «Я смиреннее, чем ты», — вы стали агрессивным. Вы воспользовались тонким, изощренным способом вонзить нож в спину другого. Вы убили его. Это смертельное оружие — причем гораздо более тонкое, чем оружие политиков или капиталистов. Если вы говорите: «Я лучше других, я больший праведник, чем остальные», — ваша цель хоть и отличается от цели политиков, но вы находитесь на том же пути амбиций. Не только преступники и грешники порочны; так называемые добродетельные люди, «святые», тоже порочны — более тонким образом.

Все наше общество порочно. Оно создает грешников с амбициями и святых с амбициями. И они взаимозависимы, потому что находятся на одной оси — на оси амбиций. Человек, который поймет это, полностью выпадет из общества. Он не будет ни грешником, ни святым, он не будет подходить ни под какую категорию, и вам сложно будет оценить, кто он, что он за человек. Нам нужно общество, которое не было бы амбициозным.

Бог здесь совсем ни при чем, но если вы амбициозны, то даже бог станет частью ваших амбиций. Вы будете стремиться к нему, вы будете пытаться достичь бога.
Амбициозный человек не способен постичь божественное. Он никогда не бывает расслабленным, никогда не бывает любящим, потому что амбиции — это насилие. Человек, который не знает, что такое покой и любовь, тишина и умиротворение, никогда не сможет узнать, что такое божественное. Потому что божественное нельзя познать интеллектуально, его можно только почувствовать.
Когда вы спокойны, полностью расслаблены, ни к чему не стремитесь, когда ум тих и пребывает в мире с самим собой, тогда вы знаете, что такое существование. Тогда вы знаете блаженство и красоту божественного. Не ту красоту, которая противопоставляется безобразию; нет никаких противоположностей, и нет никаких сравнений. Просто мир становится прекрасным, само существование прекрасно. Тогда кактус так же красив, как роза. Тогда каждая индивидуальность прекрасна, несравненна.

Тогда впервые вы начинаете любить. Не той любовью, которая противоположна ненависти. Та любовь на самом деле не любовь, а смягченная форма ненависти, менее интенсивная форма ненависти, ее противоположный полюс: любовь существует на одном полюсе, а ненависть — на другом, и вы постоянно колеблетесь между ними. Ваша ненависть означает меньшую дозу любви. Ваша любовь означает меньшую дозу ненависти.

У вас может возникнуть вопрос, есть ли выход за пределы любви и ненависти… За пределами этой двойственности оказывается тот, кто больше не амбициозен, не напряжен, кто расслаблен, ни к чему не стремится, совершенно ничего не ищет, кто просто существует. Он узнает божественность и одновременно узнает любовь. Любовь — это следствие гармонии вашего существования с бесконечным; она подобна тени, она приходит вслед.

Будда никогда не искал любви; любовь просто пришла к нему. Иисус никогда не думал о любви; он жил любовью. Любовь нельзя искать напрямую — это настолько тонкий аромат, что вы не сможете его обнаружить. Любовь приходит следом за осознанием того, что все едино, словно награда за понимание того, что божественное есть и в ваших друзьях, и в ваших врагах.

Вы не отдельны, не отделены от существования, вы — часть всего существующего. Вы слиты с существованием не механически, а органически, подобно тому, как кит органически соединен с океаном и все время един с ним, подобно тому, как моя рука органически едина со мной. Как только вы осознаете это — вы можете познать любовь.
Но это осознание приходит, только если вы не амбициозны. Только не амбициозный ум религиозен. Не имеет значения, в чем заключаются ваши амбиции, — будь то богатство, власть или слава, или даже освобождение, или божественность. Если вы амбициозны, это значит, что ваш ум к чему-то стремится, за чем-то гонится. Он занят достижением, он не хочет быть просто самим собой.

Амбиции — это напряжение, а напряжение препятствует встрече с божественным. Но если встреча произошла, вас больше нет. Встреча с божественным полностью вас очищает, полностью поглощает вас. Только тогда приходит любовь. Смерть вашего эго — это рождение любви.
Обычно мы принимаем за любовь нечто противоположное ненависти. Но тот, кто знает истину, тот понимает, что любовь — это противоположность эго. Истинный враг любви — не ненависть, истинным врагом любви является эго. А ненависть и то, что мы обычно понимаем под любовью, — это две стороны одной медали.

Любовь приходит, когда вас нет, когда нет эго. А эго нет, вас нет, когда вы не амбициозны. Момент отсутствия амбиций — это момент медитации. В момент отсутствия амбиций, когда вы ни к чему не стремитесь, ничего не просите, ни о чем не молитесь, когда вы полностью удовлетворены тем, кто вы есть, ни с кем себя не сравнивая, — в такой момент вы прикасаетесь к глубочайшему источнику божественного. И вы не просто соприкасаетесь с ним, вы погружены в него, вы с ним едины.

Тогда любовь течет. Тогда вы можете быть только любящим — больше вам ничего не остается. Тогда любовь — уже не противоположность ненависти. Нет ни любви, какой мы ее знали, ни ненависти; и то и другое исчезло. Теперь в вас вырастает совершенно другое качество, любовь в совершенно новом измерении.
Теперь ваша любовь — это определенное состояние ума, а не взаимоотношения. Она ни на кого не направлена. Нельзя сказать, что вы кого-то любите, скорее, вы просто любящи. Другого человека нет, возлюбленного нет, вы просто любите все, что приходит в соприкосновение с вами. Вы сами и есть любовь; вы живете в любви. Она стала вашим ароматом.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

• Революционер — часть мира политики, он на все смотрит сквозь призму политической жизни. Он думает, что достаточно поменять устройство общества — и человек тоже изменится. Бунтарь же, как я понимаю это слово, есть феномен духовный. В своем мировоззрении он опирается на индивидуальное. *Он считает, что, если мы хотим изменить общество, нужно начать с отдельного человека.* Общества как такового не существует, это только представление. Возьмем, к примеру, слово «толпа». Попробуй найти ее — у тебя ничего не выйдет. Ты с кем-то столкнулся? Но это была не толпа, ты столкнулся с человеком. «Общество» —- это только собирательное название. Это не реальность, а всего лишь понятие, его нельзя увидеть или взять в руки. У личности есть душа, личность может эволюционировать, меняться, трансформироваться. Так что разница между ними огромна. Бунтарь выражает сущность религии. *Он привносит в этот мир изменение сознания — а когда меняется сознание,вслед за ним вынуждена меняться и структура общества. А наоборот не получается, все революции это доказывали, ведь все они заканчивались неудачей. Ни одной революции еще не удалось изменить человека, но, похоже, мы до сих пор этого не осознали. В наших головах все еще живут идеи революции, изменения общества, смены правительства, реформы чиновничьего аппарата, изменения законодательства и политических систем. Феодализм, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм, фашизм — все они были по- своему революционны. Но все провалились, причем с треском, ибо не изменился ЧЕЛОВЕК…
*...

Гаутама Будда, Заратустра, Иисус — эти люди были бунтарями. Они верили в личность. У них тоже не получилось, но совсем по другой причине. Их неудача отличается от неудачи революционеров. Революционеры пытались воплотить свои идеи во многих странах и разными путями — и у них ничего не вышло.

А идеи Гаутамы Будды не сработали потому, что на самом деле никто и не пытался их реализовать. У Иисуса не получилось, поскольку евреи распяли Его, а христиане Его похоронили. Его учение не было воплощено в жизнь — ему не дали и шанса. Бунтарь по сей день остается неизвестной величиной. Мы должны быть бунтарями, а не революционерами. Революционер принадлежит к весьма приземленным сферам, бунтарь и его бунтарский дух — это сфера духа. Революционер не может быть один: ему нужна толпа, политическая партия, правительство. Ему нужна власть. Но власть разлагает, а абсолютная власть разлагает абсолютно. Власть испортила всех революционеров, которым удалось захватить ее. Не они изменяли природу власти и ее институтов — они не могли. Это власть меняла их душу и сознание, она портила этих людей. Менялись только имена, а общество оставалось прежним.

Человеческое сознание не меняется на протяжении столетий. Лишь изредка у кого-то получается — но для миллионов людей успех одного человека — это не правило, это исключение. И поскольку такой человек всегда один, толпа его не принимает. Само его существование унижает тебя. Ты чувствуешь, что его присутствие тебя оскорбляет, ибо он открывает тебе глаза, показывает твои возможности и твое будущее. Твое эго задето, ты понимаешь, что ничего не сделал для своего духовного роста, твое сознание не расширилось, внутри тебя не стало больше любви, радости, творчества, тишины — мир вокруг не стал лучше. Ты ничего не дал этому миру: твое существование здесь — не благо, а мучение. И ты даешь волю своему гневу и жестокости, своей ревности и стремлению быть первым, своей жажде власти.

Ты превращаешь мир в арену битвы: ты жаждешь крови и заражаешь этим чувством всех вокруг себя. Ты лишаешь человеческую природу ее человечности. Ты помогаешь человеку забыть о его человеческих качествах и пасть ниже животных.Вот поэтому Гаутама Будда и Чжуан-цзы так задевают тебя —- у них вышло, а ты все еще топчешься на месте. Годы проходят, а внутри тебя ничто не загорается. Птицы не летят к тебе, не вьют около тебя свои гнезда и не поют рядом с тобой свои песни. Проще распять Иисуса и отравить Сократа — пусть их лучше не будет, и тебе не придется чувствовать свою духовную
неполноценность.

История знает немногих бунтарей. Но сейчас время пришло: если человечество не сможет дать миру сотни и тысячи бунтарей, если не загорится бунтарским духом, тогда наши дни на земле сочтены. Тогда ближайшие десятилетия могут стать для нас последними. Мы очень близко подошли к этой черте. Мы должны изменить свое сознание, должны передать миру больше медитативной энергии, дать ему больше любви. Мы должны разрушить прошлое — его уродство, его прогнившую идеологию, его глупую дискриминацию и дурацкие предрассудки. Мы должны создать новое человеческое существо со свежим взглядом на мир и с новыми ценностями. Отказ — вот в чем смысл бунтарства. Вот три слова, которые помогут тебе понять: реформа,революция и бунт.Реформа означает видоизменение.

Старое остается, и ты придаешь ему новую форму, новый вид — это похоже на ремонт старого дома. Его конструкция остается неизменной, ты его немного подкрашиваешь, убираешь мусор, пробиваешь несколько новых окон и дверей. Революция идет дальше реформы. Старое остается, но изменения более глубинны, они касаются даже основной конструкции дома. Ты не только меняешь цвет или п робиваешь новые окна и двери, но, возможно, пристраиваешь новые этажи, и здание растет ввысь. Но старое не разрушено, оно остается, оно спрятано за новым; по большому счету, оно остается фундаментом нового. Революция сохраняет связи с прошлым.

Бунт разрывает эти связи. Это не реформа и не революция; ты просто порываешь со всем старым. Старые религии, старые политические идеологии, старое человеческое существо — все это уже отжило свой век, и ты отказываешься от него. Ты начинаешь жизнь с нуля, с чистого листа. Революционер пытается изменить старое; бунтарь просто прощается с ним и, подобно змее, выползающей из своей старой кожи, никогда не оглядывается назад. Если мы на Земле не создадим людей с таким бунтарским духом, у человечества не будет будущего. Человек прошлого привел нас к последней черте. Старое мышление, старые идеологии, старые религии — все они вместе довели нас до состояния глобального самоубийства.

Только новое человеческое существо может спасти людской род, нашу планету и жизнь на этой планете. Я учу бунту, а не революции. Для меня бунтарство — это важнейшее качество религиозного человека. Это духовность в ее первозданной чистоте. Времена революций прошли. Французская революция закончилась неудачей, русская революция потерпела фиаско, китайская революция провалилась. В Индии потерпела неудачу даже революция Ганди, и случилось это на глазах у самого Ганди. Всю свою жизнь он учил «ненасилию», и на его глазах страна была разделена, миллионы людей убиты и сожжены заживо, миллионы женщин изнасилованы. Самого Ганди застрелили. Странный конец для святого, проповедовавшего ненасилие.

По ходу дела он и сам забыл обо всем, чему учил. Еще до завершения индийской революции американский мыслитель Луи Фишер спросил у Ганди: — Что Вы собираетесь делать с оружием и армиями, когда Индия станет независимой? — Я собираюсь выбросить все оружие в океан, а армии распущу и отправлю солдат работать на полях и в садах, — сказал Ганди. — Разве Вы забыли? Ведь на вашу страну могут напасть! — воскликнул Луи Фишер. — Мы радушно встретим захватчиков. Если кто-то на нас нападет, мы примем их как гостей и скажем им: «Вы тоже можете жить здесь, так же, как живем здесь мы. Нам незачем сражаться», — ответил Ганди.

А потом он напрочь забыл всю свою философию — вот как революции терпят неудачу. Как замечательно рассуждать о подобных вещах, но когда в твоих руках оказывается власть... Вначале Махатма Ганди отказался от любых правительственных постов. Причиной был страх, ведь нужно было что-то отвечать, если спросят об оружии, которое он собирался выбросить в океан. Да и насчет армий, работающих на полях. Когда Ганди увидел, какие огромные проблемы это повлечет за собой, он ушел от ответственности, за которую боролся всю свою жизнь. Если бы он согласился занять пост в правительстве, ему пришлось бы вступить в конфликт со своей собственной философией. Но в правительство вошли его ученики, люди, которых он выбирал сам. И Ганди не попросил их распустить армию. Когда Пакистан напал на Индию, он не сказал индийскому правительству: «Пойдемте же на границу и поприветствуем захватчиков как гостей».

Вместо этого он благословил первые три самолета, которые летели бомбить Пакистан. Эти самолеты пролетали над виллой в Нью-Дели, где остановился Ганди. Он вышел в сад и благословил их. С его благословением самолеты полетели дальше, чтобы убивать его прежних сограждан, которые всего несколько дней назад были «нашими братьями и сестрами». Он сделал это без угрызений совести и не увидел в своем поступке никакого противоречия...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение)...Русская революция провалилась на глазах у Ленина. Вслед за Карлом Марксом он заявлял: «Когда победит революция, мы отменим браки, потому что брак — это проявление частной собственности. Когда исчезнет частная собственность, исчезнет и институт брака. Люди могут любить друг друга, могут жить вместе, о детях позаботится общество». Но все изменилось, когда коммунистическая партия, лидером которой был Ленин, захватила власть. Когда люди оказываются у власти, они начинают думать по-другому. Теперь Ленин рассуждал так: опасно давать такую независимость и свободу от ответственности — люди могут стать слишком большими индивидуалистами. Поэтому они должны быть обременены семьей — об отмене института брака он напрочь забыл. Удивительно, как революции терпели неудачи прямо на глазах творивших их революционеров. И все потому, что, как только власть оказывалась в их руках, они начинали рассуждать совершенно иначе. Спустя время они слишком привязывались к своей власти. Единственное, что их заботило, — как навечно удержать власть в своих руках и как держать народ под контролем.

Будущему не нужно больше революций. Будущему нужен новый эксперимент, который до сих пор еще не проводился. На протяжении тысяч лет рождались бунтари, но они всегда оставались в одиночестве. Возможно, тогда время для них еще не настало. Но сейчас время не только настало... если мы не поторопимся, оно может закончиться. В ближайшие десятилетия или исчезнет человечество, или на Земле появится новый человек с новым мышлением. И этот новый человек будет бунтарем. 
Ошо (Книга осознания)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике. Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя. Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все...

Нобелевская премия – это очень большие деньги, сотни тысяч долларов, и премия постоянно увеличивается, потому что деньги все больше и больше обесцениваются. А Нобель, скорее всего, заработал огромную кучу денег, потому что все премии, раздаваемые ежегодно, выплачиваются только из процентов – основная сумма остается нетронутой. Ежегодный процент настолько велик, что есть возможность выдать премию двадцати претендентам.

Вся благотворительность – это, на самом деле, попытки отмыться от чувства вины. В буквальном смысле. После того, как Понтий Пилат приказал распять Христа, первое, что он сделал, помыл руки. Странно! От приказа о распятии руки не становятся грязными, почему же он решил их помыть? А все очень просто: он испытывал чувство вины. Людям потребовалось две тысячи лет, чтобы это понять. В течение двух тысяч лет никто даже не обращал на это внимания, никто не потрудился прокомментировать тот факт, что Понтий Пилат помыл руки. А вот Зигмунд Фрейд обнаружил, что люди, испытывающие вину, часто моют руки. Это символический акт. Словно их руки запятнаны грязью, кровью.

Поэтому, если у вас есть деньги, вы будете испытывать чувство вины. Благотворительность – прекрасный способ отмыть руки. Разные религии используют эти ваши переживания. Они манипулируют чувством вины очень умело – поддерживают ваше эго, утверждая, что, занимаясь благотворительностью, вы находитесь на духовном пути. Однако все это не имеет никакого отношения к духовности, это лишь попытки утешить преступников. Бывает еще и так, что человек чувствует себя настолько виноватым, что либо сходит с ума, либо совершает само– убийство. Его существование превращается в невыносимые муки. Ему трудно дышать. Самое странное, что он жизнь потратил на то, чтобы заработать все эти деньги, а все потому, что общество возбуждало в нем желание разбогатеть, желание заполучить власть. Деньги действительно дают власть, на них можно купить буквально все, кроме очень немногих вещей. Но никому нет дела до этих мелочей.

Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все.

Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике. Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя.

Деньги могут стать чем-то прекрасным, если они не находятся в руках отдельных людей, если они являются частью коммуны, частью общества, в котором все заботятся друг о друге. Все что-то создают, все вносят свой вклад, но никому не платят деньги, с людьми расплачиваются уважением, любовью, благодарностью и дают все, необходимое для жизни.

Деньги не должны быть в руках отдельных людей. Иначе возникает проблема чувства вины. И деньги не делают жизнь людей богаче. Если коммуна владеет деньгами, она может дать вам все, в чем вы нуждаетесь, она даст вам и образование, и возможность заниматься творчеством. Общество будет богатым, никто не будет чувствовать себя виноватым. Из-за того, что общество столько для вас сделало, вы захотите расплатиться с ним своими услугами, своей работой.

Если вы врач, вы будете стараться изо всех сил, если вы хирург, вы будете делать все, чтобы спасти пациента, потому что общество помогло вам стать хирургом, дало вам образование, дало вам все необходимое, заботилось о вас с самого детства.

Вот что я имею в виду, когда говорю, что дети должны принадлежать коммуне, а коммуна должна заботиться обо всех. Все, что создано людьми, не будет тайно накапливаться в руках отдельных людей, это будет общим ресурсом. Это будет ваше, это будет для вас, но оно не будет в ваших руках. Тогда у вас не будет повода для проявления амбиций, наоборот, это поможет вам стать более творческими, более щедрыми, более благодарными, тогда общество будет становиться все лучше и прекрасней. Тогда деньги перестанут быть проблемой.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества. В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь...*

Из поколения в поколение снова и снова передается одна и та же болезнь. Из самых лучших побуждений родители, учителя, всевозможные лидеры и проповедники настойчиво пропагандируют идею соперничества, сравнения, амбициозных побуждений, готовя ребенка к непримиримой борьбе, в которую ему придется включиться, чтобы выжить, а говоря проще, к жестокости и агрессии. Они знают: если не быть агрессивным, останешься позади. Ты должен самоутвердиться, приложив к этому все свои силы. Ты должен состязаться с таким рвением, как будто от этого зависит твоя жизнь. Такова структура всей нашей образовательной системы. В школе я почти всегда был лучшим учеником в классе – дело не в том, что я был очень прилежным или посещал все без исключения уроки. Просто я обнаружил, что программу, которую нам преподавали, можно освоить за два месяца, хотя мы тратили на это целый год. Поэтому я уделял учебе только последние два месяца учебного года, а остальное время делал все, что хотел.

Учителей это изумляло. А когда я возвращался домой в день выставления итоговых оценок и говорил отцу, что закончил год лучше всех в классе, он неизменно говорил: – Значит, в твоем классе одни дураки. – Странно, – отвечал я, – когда другие дети получают хорошие оценки, их родители радуются, а тебя, похоже, огорчает, что я учусь с дураками. Ты думаешь, что только поэтому у меня лучшие результаты, а иначе у меня не было бы никакого шанса. Он никогда не подбадривал меня, не говорил: «Ты молодец, ты заслужил награду». Он никогда меня не поощрял. Единственное, что он всегда говорил: – Странно, но тебе всегда удается попасть в класс к дуракам – естественно, что ты становишься лучшим. Но такое отношение – редкость. Родители используют все возможные стимулы: «Будь лучшим, и получишь вознаграждение. Будь лучшим – это принесет уважение твоим родителям, твоей семье». Вас учат, что нужно быть впереди остальных любой ценой. И рано или поздно на ребенка это оказывает действие – он старается бежать быстрее. Даже если ему придется навредить кому то, чтобы вырваться вперед, он это сделает. Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества.

В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь.
Когда я преподавал в университете, у меня был один студент… в нем было что то такое, что в день экзаменов ни один преподаватель не хотел оставаться в аудитории с ним наедине. Настоящий головорез – того и гляди кого нибудь убьет. Вот что он обычно делал: он приходил на экзамен с ножом и клал его рядом с собой на парту, чтобы все могли его видеть. Ни один профессор не решался подойти близко. Он приносил шпаргалки и всегда сдавал экзамен лучше всех. Ни один профессор не хотел находиться в аудитории, где сдавал экзамены этот студент. И ректор попросил об этом меня. – Без проблем, – ответил я. – Но никто не хочет, – удивился он. – Они ничего не понимают, – сказал я. Я пошел к одному моему другу, сикху, и попросил: – Одолжи мне твой кирпан . Кирпан – это особая разновидность меча, оружие, гораздо более опасное, чем любой другой меч: один удар – и голова долой! –

Что ты собираешься делать с этим мечом? – спросил он. – Я хочу научить одного студента, что значит быть сикхом. Он сказал: – Это хорошо. Вах гуруджи ки фатех. Вах гуруджи ка хальса. Это сикхская мантра: «Таким путем мастер побеждает. Таким путем последователи мастера побеждают». Он дал мне свой кирпан , и я пошел в экзаменационную аудиторию. Тот парень сидел за партой, а перед ним лежал его ножичек. Я подошел к нему и рядом с его ножом вонзил в парту свой кирпан . Он посмотрел на меня, а я сказал: – Выброси все шпаргалки, которые ты принес. Видишь мой кирпан ? – И я забрал его ножик. – Что вы делаете? – спросил он. – Если произнесешь еще хоть одно слово, – сказал я, – удар этого меча лишит тебя головы. – Вы, наверное, сумасшедший, – сказал он. – Я не сделал ничего плохого, а вы готовы меня убить! Я сказал:

Тут вопрос не в том, что плохо или хорошо. Вопрос в том, у кого больше нож – мой нож больше! Я имею полное право выкинуть тебя вон из этой аудитории. – И я выкинул его нож в окно. Я сказал: – Если ты не выбросишь все шпаргалки, которые принес с собой, твоя голова тоже вылетит в окно. Он отдал мне все шпаргалки, и я выкинул их в окно. Ректор наблюдал за этим из окна своего кабинета. – Что происходит? – вскричал он. – Из окон экзаменационной аудитории вылетают всякие вещи – сначала нож, потом бумаги… Он бросился в аудиторию. – У вас какие то проблемы? – Не беспокойтесь, – сказал я. – Дайте мне еще минуту… если этот парень не будет вести себя как положено, вы увидите, как из окна вылетает кое что еще. – Что именно? – спросил он. – Его
голова! – ответил я. Ректор вывел меня из аудитории и сказал:

– Я сожалею, что попросил вас дежурить в этой аудитории. Вы свободны, нельзя так себя вести! – Но другого способа научить этого идиота нет, – сказал я. – Все профессора, которых вы посылали в эту аудиторию, так испугались его ножа, что теперь никто не хочет сюда идти. Что он может сделать? Самое большее – убить вас, поэтому я принес большой нож. Но именно этому каждого из нас учит общество: ты должен быть более агрессивным, иначе потерпишь неудачу. Ты должен пробивать себе путь, потому что каждый стремится достичь того же результата. Ректор сказал мне: – Я вас освобождаю. Вы больше никогда не будете дежурить на экзаменах. –

Замечательно! – воскликнул я. – Именно этого я и хотел. Мне это не нужно, я не хочу никому причинять беспокойство. Им всем и так достанется от жизни – зачем мне привносить в нее еще больше беспокойства? Но я также не позволю, чтобы кто то беспокоил меня. Очень хорошо, что вы освободили меня от этой обязанности навсегда

Однако все наше общество основано на насилии, и вы должны проявлять больше жестокости, если у вас есть амбиции. Чтобы стать бунтарем, нужно быть неамбициозным, не склонным к соперничеству, не стремящимся к власти человеком. Каждый ребенок может стать таким бунтарем. Единственное, что нужно, – чтобы у него не отнимали его невинность. Чувство вас не обманывает: внутри вас живет бунтарь. В каждом человеке есть бунтарь. Но общество слишком сильно – оно делает вас трусливыми, заставляет хитрить. Оно не помогает вам быть самим собой. Оно не хочет, чтобы кто то был самим собой, потому что тогда повсюду будут одни бунтари. Но запомните: прежде чем стать бунтарями, вы должны выполнить некоторые условия. Я не хочу, чтобы появлялись бунтари старого типа. Мои представления о бунтарях иные – это совсем свежая идея, это новое понимание. Пока в вас не будет достаточно сострадания, не будет достаточно любви – не будет достаточно тишины в сердце, не будет глубокой внутренней медитации, приносящей вам больше света, не будет большей осознанности, вы не будете соответствовать моим условиям. Я хочу, чтобы вы были бунтарями только при этих условиях.

Тогда вы не сможете сделать ничего неправильного. Тогда все, что вы будете делать, будет правильно. Когда действуешь из любви, все правильно. Любовь – это магическая сила, которая все преображает, все делает правильным. Я хочу, чтобы бунтари были просветленными. Это возможно, потому что просветление иногда случается и бунтари есть в этом мире, так что все, что нам нужно, – это синтез, соединяющий то и другое вместе. Бунтарство и просветление; Гаутама Будда, наделенный бунтарским духом Ленина, – вот самое прекрасное явление в мире...
ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества.* Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. *Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот...(c)
*
Почему человек создал столько сложностей и почему он не верит в простое?
Простое не является вызовом для человеческого эго, трудное – это вызов, невозможное – прекрасный вызов. Чтобы понять, насколько раздулось ваше эго, нужно посмотреть на то, с какими трудностями вы решили бороться. Эго измеримо с вашими амбициями. Но простое не привлекает эго. Простое – это смерть эго.

И человек выбрал сложности даже там, где в сложностях нет никакой необходимости, по той причине, что так он может продолжать выращивать и вскармливать свое эго. Он продолжает становиться все более и более важным в политике, в религии, в обществе – везде.

*Вся психология заточена под то, чтобы делать эго сильнее. Даже эти глупцы, психологи, делают акцент на том, что человеку нужно сильное эго. Поэтому образование запрограммировано так, чтобы методом кнута и пряника создавать в вас амбиции, заставлять вас двигаться в определенном направлении. Ваши родители с самого начала имеют слишком много надежд по отношению к вам.* Они думают, что, возможно, у них родился сам Александр Великий или что их дочь – реинкарнация Клеопатры. Родители с самого вашего рождения вбивают вам в голову, что, пока вы не доказали свою состоятельность, вы ничего не ст&#243;ите. Простого человека считают простофилей.

Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества. Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот.

*Вы – бытие. Вам не нужно становиться никем другим. Вот в чем смысл простоты: когда вам легко с самим собой, вы не стремитесь стать кем то, – а подобное стремление нигде не кончается.*

Нет ни одного места, где бы вы почувствовали: «Теперь мое путешествие окончено. Я достиг высочайшего пика, к которому стремился». Никто за всю историю человечества не смог этого сделать по той простой причине, что человек ходит по кругу. Поэтому кто то всегда в чем то опережает вас.

Вы можете стать президентом Америки, но будете чувствовать себя неполноценным в сравнении с Мухаммедом Али. У вас нет той животной силы. Мухаммед Али может хорошенько дать в нос Рональду Рейгану, и Рональд Рейган будет неподвижно лежать на земле. Вы можете продолжать счет: один, два, три – Рональд Рейган не поднимется, чтобы снова схлопотать. Он просто ждет, когда счет дойдет до десяти, чтобы встать и поехать в больницу. Вы можете быть премьер министром страны, но при встрече с Альбертом Эйнштейном будете чувствовать себя пигмеем – не премьер министром, а пигмеем.
Жизнь многогранна. Невозможно устремляться во все стороны и быть во всем первым. Это просто невозможно, существование так не работает.

*Эго – болезнь человека.* Власть имущие хотят, чтобы вы оставались больными. Они не хотят, чтобы вы были здоровыми и цельными, потому что ваше здоровье и цельность представляют опасность для их интересов. Вот почему никто не хочет быть простым, никто не хочет быть никем. И весь мой подход направлен на то, чтобы вам было легко с самими собой, чтобы вы приняли свое существо.

Становиться – это болезнь, быть – это здоровье. Но простое, цельное, здоровое, полное блаженства – вы не знаете вкуса ничего этого. Ваше общество не оставляет вам ни одного момента для себя, поэтому вы знаете лишь один путь: путь эго. Вам говорили стать Иисусом Христом. Есть такие общества, которые ставят своей целью, чтобы каждый стал богом. Этот безумный мир! Вам нужно освободиться от всего этого программирования. Если вы хотите получать удовольствие, расслабляться, ощущать покой и красоту существования, это фальшивое эго должно отпасть.

Я не хочу больше ничего у вас забирать. Я лишь хочу забрать ваше эго, которое в любом случае – всего лишь фантазия. Оно не реально, так что на самом деле я ничего у вас не забираю. И я хочу подарить вам то, чем вы являетесь. Конечно, мне не нужно дарить это вам: оно уже у вас! Вас нужно просто встряхнуть и вернуть к поразительной красоте невинности.
В этот момент вы достигаете состояния ребенка.
Вы ничем не рискуете. Но вы бежите за тенью, которую никогда не сможете догнать, забывая все те сокровища, которые принесли с собой в этот мир. *Смерть покончит с вами до того, как будет удовлетворено ваше эго. Жизнь коротка, она не должна быть растрачена на такие глупые игры.*
Ошо

----------


## Aare

> *СОН ЕСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ*


 Бред, а ты не думал начать проповедовать? Может это твоя стезя. Будешь учить людей жизни, а они будут тебе платить денюжку. Мне кажется, у тебя есть задатки.

----------


## Aare

> Хочешь сказать что с тобой бесполезно по-хорошему? Обязательно надо унижать и высмеивать, чтобы не было троллинга с твоей стороны? Как знаешь.


 А где ты тут троллинг увидел? Собственно, я вообще ничего плохого не сказала. На что ты тут обиделся, просто не представляю.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Все человечество находится в одной и той же ситуации. В течение тысячелетий мы работали над тем, чтобы превратить Землю в большой сумасшедший дом, и, к несчастью, мы в этом преуспели. (Ошо)

Ошо: То же самое происходит везде, не только в Италии: люди убивают друг друга. Везде существует насилие по той простой причине, что мы, используя разные хитроумные способы, не позволяли человеческим энергиям быть творческими, а всякий раз, когда препятствуют движению творческих энергий, они становятся разрушительными. Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
Но за тысячи лет мы разрушили все возможные пути для творчества. Вместо того чтобы помогать людям быть творческими, мы учим их быть разрушительными. Воин, солдат – мы слишком сильно их уважали. На самом деле воина следует осуждать, а не уважать – он разрушает. Солдат не должен почитаться.

Нам нужны саньясины, а не солдаты. Нам нужны любящие люди, а не бойцы. Но любовь осуждается, а насилие прославляется. Что великого в Александре Великом? Одно лишь насилие. Он велик, потому что был самым насильственным человеком того времени. Он убивал почти по всему миру, известному в его время, – он убил миллионы – и тем не менее мы продолжаем называть его Александром Великим. Что великого в ваших королях, императорах и в их истории? Почему вы продолжаете их восхвалять? Они должны быть полностью забыты. Надир Шах, Чингисхан, Тамерлан – почему их нужно помнить? Почему маленьким детям нужно рассказывать все эти глупости, которые натворили люди? Потому, что мы все еще хотим, чтобы люди сражались. Политик живет насилием, нации живут насилием. Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество. Зачем эти границы? Но без этих границ политики должны исчезнуть, а они не хотят исчезать, это очевидно. У них в границы вложены огромные средства, и границы должны быть защищены. Единственный способ их защитить – убивать, и тот, кто убивает больше, и есть победитель.

То же самое в меньшем масштабе происходит и в жизни людей. Людей научили быть насильственными; если вы не насильственны, вы не преуспеете в жизни. Вы должны быть очень насильственными, только тогда вы сможете осуществить свои амбиции. Мягкий человек не может преуспеть, он неизбежно потерпит поражение, так как не умеет быть конкурентоспособным. Он не может прокладывать себе путь локтями, он не может идти по людским головам. Все политики – преступники по той простой причине, что преступление приносит доход. Нужно только быть достаточно хитрым, чтобы вас не поймали. Вот самое главное правило насильственной жизни: все средства хороши, если они приводят к цели. И, конечно, вместо того чтобы спорить – ведь спор может никогда не закончиться, – лучше выхватить меч, это решает дело немедленно. Легче сразиться с человеком и выяснить, кто прав. «Кто силен, тот и прав». Этот принцип все еще жив – принцип джунглей.

Мы называем человека цивилизованным? Его еще нужно сделать цивилизованным. Цивилизация – это только идея, которая все еще не реализована. Человек цивилизован лишь на поверхности – меньше даже, чем на глубину кожи. Просто царапните немножко, и вы увидите, как появляется животное – свирепое животное, гораздо более свирепое, чем любое из диких животных, потому что дикие животные, какими бы дикими они ни были, не производят бомбы – атомные бомбы, водородные бомбы. В сравнении с человеком и его насилием все животные остаются далеко позади.

Это было правилом и в прошлом. Будды – это исключения. Они, безусловно, единственные цивилизованные человеческие существа. Остальная масса людей, толпа, совсем не цивилизована. Такое творится не только в Италии, то же самое происходит здесь, в Индии. Великая духовная страна, очень древнее религиозное наследие, и тем не менее люди убивают. Людям это безразлично. Как раз сейчас по всей стране происходят беспорядки. И вот что поражает. В Морадабаде, где начались беспорядки, мусульмане собрались на молитву. У них был религиозный праздник Ид, и они собрались на молитву. И после этого молитвенного собрания вспыхнуло насилие. Это означает, что люди, которые пришли на молитву, принесли с собой оружие. Сразу же были убиты сто тридцать человек. Что это за лицемерие? Что это за сумасшествие? Люди, которые пришли молиться, прячут ножи, клинки, бутылки с кислотой. Они пришли подготовленными. Все, похоже, было спланировано заранее. И они пришли туда, чтобы молиться. Какая молитва возможна в такой ситуации? Слово «ислам» означает «мир» – ислам породил в мире больше насилия, чем любая другая религия, и это слово означает «мир». Христианство утверждает: «Бог есть любовь», а христиане убили миллионы людей, они сжигали людей заживо. И Бог есть любовь! Это очень бессознательное состояние дел. Люди живут бессознательно, не зная, что они делают, почему они это делают, даже не задумываясь об этом.

Людям нужно помочь быть немного более осознанными, немного более бдительными. Им нужно немного больше ясности, чтобы увидеть, что они делают. Но ясности нет, а привилегированные круги не хотят никакой ясности. Они хотят еще больше путаницы. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают политики. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают священники. Они не хотят, чтобы человек стал осознающим, они хотят, чтобы он жил настолько бессознательно, насколько это возможно. И так обстоит дело не только с простыми людьми, так обстоит дело и со всеми прочими – с так называемыми интеллектуалами, интеллигенцией, политиками, монахами. Это применимо ко всем, за исключением очень немногих людей, и эти немногие люди не могут существенно помочь.

Вот почему мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы создать огромное поле Будды, чтобы высвободить столько энергии, сколько ее высвобождается при атомном взрыве. Саньяса – это попытка собрать всех тех людей, которые готовы стать осознающими, стать разумными. И нам придется распространить этот цвет по всему миру. Это цвет весны. Человеку нужна новая жизнь, новое рождение. Все то, что ему говорили и чему его учили до сих пор, потерпело неудачу. Это было обречено на неудачу, потому что предназначалось не для создания лучшего человечества; это предназначалось для того, чтобы удерживать человека в том состоянии рабства, в каком он и пребывает.


Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество...
Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
оШо

----------


## Человек из будущего

> *СОН ЕСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ*


 Движение - жизнь. Хотя даже наш сон есть дыхание жизни вселенной.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*(часть 1).*
....Ум человека стал больным, он превратился в рану. Это больше не здоровый центр — он стал болезненной язвой. Вот почему все ваше внимание сконцентриро¬вано на нем. Возможно, вы не думали о том факте, что, когда какая-то часть тела заболевает, все наше внимание перемещается на нее. Вы начинаете осознавать свою ногу, только если она болит; если боли нет, то вы совершенно не осознаете ногу. Если на вашей руке есть рана, то вы начинаете осознавать руку; если раны нет, то вы ее совершенно не замечаете. Так или иначе, ваш ум, несомненно, стал больным, потому что двадцать четыре часа в сутки вы осознаете только его и ничего больше. Чем здоровее тело, тем меньше оно будет ощущать¬ся. Вы ощущаете только ту часть тела, которая стала нездоровой. И единственная часть тела, которую вы сейчас ощущаете, это голова. Ваше сознание движется только вокруг нее — знает только ее, признает только ее. Здесь появилась болезненная рана. Не освободив¬шись от этой раны, не освободившись от этого очень напряженного и беспокойного состояния ума, ни один человек не сможет быть счастливым.
Поэтому сегодня мы обсудим эту структуру, ум, и то, как ее изменить. (Ошо)...

Глава 4-. Понимание Первое — это то, что вы должны ясно понимать структуру ума. Если вы на десять минут сядете в уеди¬нении и честно запишете на листке бумаги все мысли, которые будут проходить через ваш ум, то вам не за¬хочется показывать этот листок даже самому лучшему своему другу, потому что вы обнаружите мысли, которые настолько безумны, что ни вы, ни кто-либо еще не мог¬ли их ожидать. Вы обнаружите настолько неуместные, бесполезные и противоречивые мысли, что подумаете, что сошли с ума. Если вы честно в течение десяти минут будете за¬писывать все, что придет вам в голову, то вас очень уди¬вит происходящее там.

Вы захотите узнать, в своем вы уме или вы сумасшедший. Вы никогда не заглядываете в свой ум даже на десять минут, чтобы узнать, что там происходит, или, может быть, вы именно потому не за¬глядываете в него, что глубоко внутри уже знаете, что там происходит. Возможно, вы боитесь. Вот почему люди боятся одиночества и двадцать четы¬ре часа в сутки ищут себе компанию - хотят встретиться с друзьями, или пойти в клуб, или что-нибудь еще. И ес¬ли они не могут никого найти, то они читают газету или слушают радио. Никто не хочет оставаться один, потому что в тот момент, когда вы остаетесь одни, вы начинаете узнавать правду о своем действительном состоянии. Когда присутствует другой человек, вы вовлечены в отношения с ним и не осознаете самого себя. Поиск другого — это не что иное, как поиск удобного повода, чтобы сбежать от самого себя. Основная причина, по¬чему вы начинаете интересоваться другими людьми, заключается в том, что вы боитесь самого себя и очень хорошо знаете: если вы полностью узнаете себя, то об¬наружите, что абсолютно безумны. Чтобы отделаться от этого ощущения, человек ищет компанию, ищет това¬рищей, ищет друга,'ищет общество, ищет толпу.

Человек боится одиночества. Он боится одиночества потому что в одиночестве он может обнарркить отраже¬ние своего действительного состояния, встретиться с от¬ражением своего собственного лица. И это может быть очень пугающе, очень жутко. Поэтому с того момента, когда он просыпается утром, и до того момента, когда он засыпает вечером, он использует самые разнообразные методы, чтобы убежать от себя и не встретиться с самим собой. Он боится, что может увидеть самого себя. Человек изобрел тысячи способов бегства от самого себя. И чем хуже становилось состояние, человеческого ума, тем больше новых изобретений он придумывал, что¬бы убежать от себя. Если мы посмотрим на последние пятьдесят лет, то обнаружим, что человек создал развле¬чений, позволяющих убежать от себя, больше, чем когда-либо в истории. Кинотеатры, радио, телевидение — все это способы убежать от себя.

Человек стал таким бес¬покойным. Каждый ищет развлечений; вы делаете самые разные вещи, чтобы на какое-то время забыть о самом себе, потому что ваша внутренняя ситуация ухудшает¬ся. Повсюду в мире одновременно с развитием цивили¬зации увеличилось потребление наркотиков. Недавно были открыты новые наркотики, которые становятся очень популярными в Европе и в Америке. Это такие наркотики, как ЛСД, мескалин, марихуана. Во всех раз¬витых городах Европы и Америки, среди всех образован¬ных людей стремление попробовать новые наркотики достигло пика. Поиск надежных средств, позволяющих человеку забыть самого себя, продолжается — без них человек окажется в большом затруднении. Что стоит за всем этим? Почему вы хотите забыть самих себя? Почему вы так стремитесь к самозабве¬нию? И не думайте, что забыть себя стараются только те люди, которые ходят в кино: люди, которые ходят в храмы, ходят туда по той же самой причине; нет никакой разницы.

Храм — это старый способ забыть себя, кино — новый способ. Если человек сидит и нараспев повторяет: «Рам, Рам», — то не думайте, что он делает что-то иное, нежели пытается забыть самого себя в пес¬нопении — точно так же, как кто-то другой пытается забыть себя, слушая песню из кинофильма. Между эти¬ми двумя людьми нет разницы. Это стремление вовлечься во что-нибудь вне самого себя — будь то «Рам», или кинофильм, или музыка, ~ по сути есть не что иное, как стремление убежать от самого себя. Вы все занимаетесь тем, что так или иначе убегае¬те от самих себя. Это говорит о том, что ваше внутрен¬нее состояние ухудшается, и вам не хватает храбрости даже посмотреть на него. Вы очень боитесь посмотреть в эту сторону.

Вы поступаете как страусы. Увидев врага, страус пря¬чет голову в песок, поскольку думает, что смотреть на врага опасно. Когда врага не видно, страусиная логика говорит: «Раз его не видно, значит, его нет. Я в безопас¬ности». Но это неправильная логика. Страуса можно простить, но человека — нет. Вещь не перестает суще¬ствовать просто потому, что ее не видно. Если вещь вид¬на, то с ней можно что-то сделать, но если она не видна, то нет никакой возможности что-либо сделать.Вы хотите забыть то состояние, которое существует внутри, вы не хотите его видеть. Вероятно, ваш ум мож¬но убедить в том, что чего-то, чего не видно, там нет, но это не означает, что оно исчезло. Невидимое — не зна-чит несуществующее. Если бы что-то было видно, то вы могли бы это изменить, но, поскольку этого не видно, изменение невозможно. Оно будет продолжать расти внутри подобно ране, подобно язве, которую вы спря¬тали и на которую не хотите смотреть...Ошо
(to be continued...)

----------


## tempo

Свежий анекдот от Ошо (мы с ним в астральной, across the stars, так сказать, связи):

Один человек очень любил проповедовать чужими словами. Копменсируя "своё" непонимание, он был невероятно многословен, к тому ж ещё и печатал "свои" прововеди и раздавал их на площади.

Однады, взяв из стопки очередной листок и вручая его очередному прохожему, он увлёкся пояснениями на целых пять минут. Закончив, он повернулся и увидел, как маленький мальчик складывает из посленего листка последний самолётик, и запускает его в небо.

- Что ты делаешь?! - закричал он гневно.
- Смотри, как красиво! - сказал мальчик, смеясь.

Ветер кружил над площадью стаю бумажных птиц.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Многа буков )) Хочется спать )) 
Ветер кружил по комнате, поднимая меня с кровати. Я висел в воздухе и думал, только бы не упасть, ну или не проснуться, где я ))

----------


## tempo

Че, Писа Ка-сан сказал бы:

ветер уносит
только бы не упасть мне
и не проснуться

 :Smile:

----------


## Aare

А вот если без шуток. Этот Акрос Зэ Стар в какой-то секте состоит, причём степень промывки мозгов там похоже будь здоров. Или я не понимаю чего-то?

----------


## tempo

aare, он цитирует Ошо. Это не секта ) Ошо - весьма позитивный человек. Глянь в Википедии.

----------


## Aare

> aare, он цитирует Ошо. Это не секта ) Ошо - весьма позитивный человек. Глянь в Википедии.


 Я про Ошо конечно слышала. Какой-то популярный эзотерик из Индии. У него же как раз вроде своя секта и была, по типу как у Кастанеды, только с восточным уклоном, а не с наркоманским, как у первого)

----------


## tempo

Aare, индуизм разрешает разнообразие. Я читал Ошо (всё, что переведено), и могу сравнить, например, с православгыми святыми отцами, у которых от молитв появляется реальная сладость на устах ))
Люди, утверждающие, что не всё нам доступное находится здесь, всегда кажутся странными.

Ошо заканчивал свои ... "проповеди" короткими юморными историями, поскольку любил жизнь. В отличие от христиан, чаще фиксированных на некоем роде садомазохизма.

И Кастанеда - это далеко не только наркотики. Он сам часто писал, что трава и грибы были нужны в его личном конкрктном случае, и что "растения силы" разрушают тело.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> А вот если без шуток. Этот Акрос Зэ Стар в какой-то секте состоит, причём степень промывки мозгов там похоже будь здоров. Или я не понимаю чего-то?


 в какой можно подробнее? 
Ошо и его "секта" умер в 1990 году...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Многа буков )) Хочется спать )) 
> Ветер кружил по комнате, поднимая меня с кровати. Я висел в воздухе и думал, только бы не упасть, ну или не проснуться, где я ))


 че, совсем ничего не зацепило из всего прочитанного?  ни одна мысль, ни один пост, вообще пустота??

----------


## tempo

Acros, так "должен верить" и есть медитация действием.

а вот постить тексты главапми не гуд - в наше-то быстрое время.
Попробуй концентрироовать мысль, это тоже медитация )

----------


## Человек из будущего

> че, совсем ничего не зацепило из всего прочитанного?  ни одна мысль, ни один пост, вообще пустота??


 Давай ты напишешь коротко без копипаста свои мысли, и тогда я отвечу. Ошо как философ мне симпатизирует.

----------


## tempo

да, да, Acros, запусти в небо СВОЮ птицу )

----------


## Acros_the_stars

твоя птица слепа, а невежество - безгранично...

----------


## tempo

О, Всезвёздный!

а я-то думал, что медитацией может быть всё, даже танец (как у Ошо).
и теперь, в который раз, вижу, что и злоба тоже может...  только пахнет от такой медитации, как от заведения с буквами эМ и Жо ))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*"ВОПРОС: ОШО, ИДИОТАМИ РОЖДАЮТСЯ ИЛИ СТАНОВЯТСЯ В РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ ВОСПИТАНИЯ?*

ОТВЕТ: Это сложный вопрос. Почти 90% идиотов стали такими в результате воспитания, 10% родились такими. И 10% родились такими из-за тех 90%, которые стали идиотами в результате воспитания.
Человек с самого начала жил совершенно странной жизнью — странной в том смысле, что каким-то образом ему нужны были идиоты. Если не будет идиотов, то не будет и так называемых мудрецов.
Если не будет идиотов, не будет и гигантов мысли. Становится почти необходимым, чтобы категория идиотов сохранялась.

Никто не заглядывал в глубинные слои функционирования общества до сегодняшнего дня. Но способ его функционирования может быть описан лишь как полностью преступный. Обществу нужны категории, иерархии. Это всегда было общество конкуренции, но сама идея конкуренции опасна для человеческого существа. Вы называете какого-то человека идиотом лишь в сравнении с кем-то кто, кажется, является разумным.

Будучи в гостях в одном доме, я сидел в саду и разговаривал с маленьким мальчиком.
Ему было не более 6-ти лет. Я спросил его: "Как тебя зовут?" Он сказал: "Раньше я думал, что меня зовут "Нельзя!" Теперь я начал ходить в школу, и там я узнал, что это не мое имя".

Он сказал нечто необычайно важное. Чтобы ребенок ни делал, взрослые оказываются тут как тут, чтобы сказать "Не делай этого!". Никому не позволяется цвести в соответствии с его собственной подлинной природой. И это основная причина появления такого количества идиотов в мире. Но они действительно служат определенной цели. Если бы людям позволили цвести в соответствии с их природой без всякого сравнения и без всяких идеалов и без навязанной дисциплины, вы думаете, кто-нибудь в целом мире принял бы Адольфа Гитлера как лидера?
Вам нужно взглянуть на ваших лидеров. Идиоты были абсолютной необходимостью для не-большой группы людей, чтобы утвердить их эго, для небольшой группы людей, чтобы вознестись высоко и стать лауреатами Нобелевской премии. Только представьте на секунду — если бы каждый жил в соответствии с его собственной природой, не пытаясь быть кем-то еще, необычайная мудрость разлилась бы внутри нас. Это фундаментальный закон жизни и существования.
Хорошо, что цветы не слушают ваших учителей, ваших лидеров, ваших политиков. Иначе бы они сказали бы розам: "Что вы делаете? Станьте лотосом!" Розы не так глупы. Но если просто ради спора розы действительно пытались бы стать лотосами, чтобы случилось? Две вещи очевидны: во-первых, не было бы роз, потому что вся их энергия была бы вовлечена в то, чтобы стать лотосами, и во-вторых, розовый куст не может произвести лотос. Этого нет во встроенной программе его семени. Вы когда-нибудь видели дерево, которое можно назвать идиотом? Или очень умное, гигантское, заслуживающее Нобелевскую премию? Человека отвлекают. Каждый, начиная от родителей и до учителей, школа, колледж, университет, ваша религия, ваши священники, ваши соседи — каждый пытается сделать вас кем-то еще, кем вы не можете стать. Вы можете стать только собой, или вы можете упустить это и быть просто идиотом.

Я называю всю эту историю человечества долгим, не имеющим оправдания преступлением против каждой человеческой индивидуальности. Это служило интересам государства; людям, которые у власти, и людям, которые хорошо образованы, что является другим видом власти, и людям, которые богаты, что является еще одним видом власти. Они не хотели бы, чтобы каждый был центрирован в себе, потому что человека, центрированного в себе нельзя эксплуатировать, нельзя поработить, нельзя унизить, в нем нельзя насильно вырастить чувство вины, подобное раковой опухоли. Вот причины, по которым человечеству не был позволен рост.

С детства каждый проклят — чтобы он ни говорил, чтобы он ни делал, это всегда неправильно. Естественно он начинает бояться сказать что-то, сделать что-то по собственному усмотрению. Его любят, если он послушный, его любят, если он следует правилам и указаниям, созданными другими. Все любят его. Вот стратегия: проклинайте человека, если он пытается самостоятельно стать на ноги, и любите человека, если он просто имитатор. Естественно его внутреннее семя, его потенциал никогда не будет иметь шанса, вырасти" ОШО

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ты расскажи нам, в какой состоишь) Я же не знаю)
> Это видимо какая-то секта интернет-хамов)


 А на чем именно основывается твое предположение, что я состою в какой-то секте?

А относительно хамов и троллей, ты внимательно перечитай как начинают и ведут беседу твои друзья, и просто поразмысли, это нормальный способ поведения, и уверенна ли ты, что именно я веду себя по хамски, а потом просто спроси себя, как должен номральный не хамский человек отноосится к тому, что читает определенные мысли выставленные на форуме, каким должно быть его поведение и отношение к человеку, если он не согласен с  тем, что он прочитал, просто задай себе эти вопросы, а потом еще раз перечитай, конструктивные и глубокомысленные сообщения твоих друзей "не из секты хамов троллей и знатоков"?

----------


## tempo

самодовольство
неприятие
глупость
злоба
гнев
хам
ад
.

уж скольких засовало в эту воронку

----------


## tempo

Вопрос: "Ошо, вы действительно первый Будда, который шутит?"

Ответ: "Друг мой... я не только первый Будда, который шутит, но также и последний... потому что я собираюсь рассказать все шутки! Я не собираюсь оставить хоть одну нерассказанную шутку!"

----------


## Aare

Акрос, ты можешь чётко ответить на мой вопрос?




> Да, но ты можешь состоять в какой-то другой) Ты не ответил, ты состоишь в каких-то организациях, связанных с Ошо или другой эзотерикой или религией?


 Почему ты дважды его практически игнорировал? Только не надо опять плавать и напоминать, что Ошо умер. Так сложно что ли ответить "да" или "нет"? В этом тоже есть какое-то хамство с моей стороны?)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(часть 2) *Ум стал раной... Если когда-нибудь будет изобретен аппарат, с помощью которого мы сможем посмотреть, что происходит внутри каждого человека, то, вероятно, все немедленно совершат самоубийство. Никто не по¬зволит, чтобы кто-нибудь еще увидел, что происходит внутри него.* Рано или поздно это станет возможно, Прямо сейчас мы можем быть благодарны за то, что в наших головах нет окошек, через которые мы могли бы заглядывать друг другу в умы и видеть, что там про¬исходит. То, что люди скрывают внутри, и то, о чем они гово¬рят снаружи, очень различается. То, что вы видите на их лицах снаружи, полностью отличается от того, что про¬исходит у них внутри. Возможно, снаружи они говорят о любви, но внутри они полны ненависти. Они могут сказать кому-нибудь: «Доброе утро. Я рад тебя видеть. Я счастлив, что встретил тебя этим утром», — но внутри они говорят: «Почему первое, на что я должен смотреть сегодня утром, это физиономия этого дурака?» Если бы существовали окошки, чтобы смотреть внутрь людских голов, то мы бы испытывали большие трудности, жизнь стала бы действительно сложной.

Мы могли бы говорить с кем-нибудь по-дружески, думая при этом: «Когда же этот человек помрет?» На поверх¬ности находится одно, а внутри — что-то другое, и мы не смеем посмотреть вовнутрь, взглянуть вовнутрь и увидеть. То, что человек говорит во сне, более подлинно, чем то, что он говорит, когда бодрствует, потому что это больше идет изнутри. То, каким вы себя видите в сво¬их снах, более реально, чем то, каким вы являетесь на рыночной площади и в толпе.

Лицо в толпе загрими¬ровано и искусственно, глубоко внутри вы совершенно другой человек. Вы можете ухитряться скрывать вещи, прилепляя снаружи какие-нибудь хорошие мысли, но внутри горит пожар мыслей- На поверхности вы можете казаться абсолютно спокойным и здоровым, но внутри все нездорово и нарушено. На поверхности может ка¬заться, что вы улыбаетесь, но возможно, что эта улыбка лишь прикрывает океан слез. На самом деле весьма ве¬роятно, что вы натренировались в улыбках именно для того, чтобы скрывать слезы внутри. Обычно люди по¬ступают именно так.

Кто-то однажды спросил Ницше: — Вы всегда смеетесь. Вы такой радостный. Вы дей¬ствительно так себя чувствуете? Ницше ответил: — Раз уж вы спросили, я скажу вам правду. Я смеюсь для того, чтобы не заплакать. Прежде, чем начнется мой плач, я подавляю его смехом Я останавливаю его внутри себя. Мой смех может убедить других, что я счастлив. Я настолько печален, что чувствую облегчение, только когда смеюсь. Иногда я могу себя утешить. Никто не видел Будду смеющимся, никто не видел Махавиру смеющимся, никто не видел Христа смею¬щимся. Должна быть причина. Возможно, им нет нуж¬ды смеяться, потому что внутри нет слез, и их не нужно скрывать. Возможно, внутри не осталось печали, кото-рую нужно скрывать за улыбкой. Все то, что было нару¬шено внутри, исчезло, так что теперь нет необходимости прикреплять снаружи цветы смеха. Тому, чье тело плохо пахнет, нужно брызгать на него духами. Тому, чье тело безобразно, нужно прилагать уси¬лия, чтобы выглядеть красивым.

Тому, кто внутри печа¬лен, приходится учиться смеяться, а тому, кто внутри полон слез, снаружи приходится постоянно улыбаться. Тот, кто внутри полон колючек, должен снаружи укра¬сить себя цветами.Человек абсолютно не таков, каким кажется, он — полная противоположность. Внутри него — что-то одно, а снаружи — нечто другое. И хорошо, если другие об-манываются тем, что вы прикрепили снаружи, но про¬блема заключается в том, что вы и сами этим обманыва¬етесь. Если бы только другие были обмануты внешним видом, все было бы в порядке, — это не очень удиви¬тельно, поскольку люди обычно видят только то, что снаружи. Но вы и сами обмануты, так как думаете, что вы действительно есть тот образ, который видят дру¬гие. Вы смотрите на себя глазами других, вы никогда не видите себя непосредственно такими, какие вы есть, подлинными.

Образ, сформированный в глазах других людей, об¬манывает вас самих, и вы начинаете бояться смотреть вовнутрь. Вы хотите видеть тот образ, который видят в вас люди, но не вашу реальность. Что говорят люди? Вам очень интересно знать, что о вас говорят. За этим лю¬бопытством кроется только одно: вы думаете, что смо¬жете узнать себя благодаря образу, сформированному в глазах других людей. Это поистине удивительно! Даже для того, чтобы узнать себя, вам приходится смотреть в глаза другого человека,Люди боятся, что другие скажут о них что-то плохое. Они счастливы, когда люди говорят о них хорошее, по¬скольку их знание самих себя зависит от мнения других.

Они не обладают непосредственным знанием самих себя, у них нет прямого переживания самих себя. Это переживание может случиться, но не случается, потому что вы стараетесь убежать от него.Первое, что необходимо при встрече с умом, - не беспокоиться о том, что говорят другие или каким вы кажетесь другим; вместо этого вы должны напрямую встретиться с тем, что вы есть по существу. В уедине¬нии вы должны полностью открыть свой ум и увидеть, что там находится. Это требует храбрости. Это требует огромной храбрости — решиться войти в ад, скрытый внутри вас. Это требует большой храбрости — увидеть себя в своей наготе. Нужна большая храбрость...ОшО (to be continued)

----------


## tempo

Aare, на твой вопрос чётко и, о!, кратко, могу ответить я:

Ошуел он.

 :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(часть 3) Наши умы пришли в полное замешательство, но мы никогда не обращали никакого внимания на эту проблему и поэтому не создали никаких методов, чтобы с нею правиться...

Жил-был один император. Каждый день он уединялся в комнате посередине своего дворца. Его семья, придворные, друзья, министры очень удивлялись этой привычке. Он всегда носил с собой ключ от этой комнаты и, когда входил в нее, то запирал дверь изнутри. В комнату вела только одна дверь, и в ней не было ни одного окна. Каждый день он не меньше часа находился в этой комнате.Даже его жены не знали о том, что он делает в этой комнате, потому что он никогда никому об этом рас¬сказывал. Если кто-то спрашивал, он улыбался и молчал, и никому не давал ключ. Все удивлялись этому, и лю-бопытство росло с каждым днем: «Что он там делает?» Никто не знал. Он оставался в этой запертой комнате в течение часа, затем молча выходил оттуда и клал ключ к себе в карман, а на следующий день снова делал то же самое. Наконец людское любопытство достигло максимума, и они сговорились между собой, решив выяснить, что делает император в этой комнате.

Его министры, его жены, его сыновья, его дочери приняли участие в этом заговоре.Однажды ночью они проделали отверстие в стене, с тем чтобы увидеть, что он будет делать, когда в следу¬ющий раз войдет в комнату. На следующий день, когда император вошел внутрь, все они один за другим загля¬нули в отверстие. Но каждый, кто приближал свой глаз к отверстию, тут же отходил в сторону и спрашивал; «Что он делает? Что он делает?» Но никто не мог ска¬зать, что он делает. Император вошел внутрь и снял с себя всю одежду. Затем он простер руки к небу и сказал: — О, Боже! Человек, который носил эту одежду, это не я. Это не моя подлинная сущность — вот моя под¬ линная сущность. И он стал прыгать и кричать, и выкрикивать руга¬тельства, и вести себя как сумасшедший. Каждый, кто смотрел через отверстие, тут же отхо¬дил в сторону в шоке и говорил: — Что делает наш император? Мы думали, что, может быть, он занимается какой-нибудь йогой или про¬ износит какие-нибудь молитвы. Но чтоб такое! Что он делает? А император сказал Богу

— Человек, который стоял перед тобой одетым и выглядел безмолвным и спокойным, абсолютно фальшив. Он воспитанный человек. Я сделал его таким своими усилиями. В реальности же я таков. Это — моя подлинная сущность, это — моя нагота, и это — мое безумие. Если ты принимаешь мою подлинную сущность, тогда все в порядке, — потому что я могу обманывать людей, но как я могу обмануть тебя? Я могу показать людям, что я не нагой, надев одежду, но ты прекрасно знаешь, что я нагой. Как я могу обмануть тебя? Я могу показать людям, что полон безмолвия и блаженства, но ты знаешь меня в самой моей глубине. Как я могу обмануть тебя? Перед тобой я всего лишь безумец.Перед Богом мы все подобны безумцам. В действительности, если мы оставим в стороне Бога и посмотрим внутрь самих себя, то даже в своих собственных глазах мы будем выглядеть как сумасшедшие.

Наши умы пришли в полное замешательство, но мы никогда
не об-ращали никакого внимания на эту проблему и поэтому не создали никаких методов, чтобы с нею справиться.Первое, что необходимо, — это встретиться с умом напрямую. Но, чтобы эта встреча состоялась, вы долж¬ны понимать две или три вещи. После этого вы сможете думать о том, как изменить ум.Для прямой встречи с умом прежде всего нужно отбросить все страхи познания себя. Что такое страх узнать себя? Это страх того, что, возможно, вы плохой человек. Это страх того, что после того, как вами был создан образ хорошего человека, вы обнаружите, что вы плохой человек. Вы производите впечатление хоро¬шего человека — безгрешного, невинного, подлинного, правдивого. Ваш страх — в том, что вы можете узнать, что внутри вы не подлинный, фальшивый. Вы боитесь обнаружить, что вы нерелигиозный, противоречивый, хитрый, лицемерный, небезгрешный человек. Это страх того, что ваш образ себя — то, какой, как вы думаете, вы есть, — может оказаться ложным.

Человек, который этого боится, никогда не сможет встретиться с умом. Очень легко уйти в леса, легко пойти в темноту, легко бесстрашно сидеть перед дикими животными, но очень трудно бесстрашно стоять перед диким человеком, который скрыт внутри вас. Это очень трудно. Совсем нетрудно годами стоять на солнце—любой дурак может это делать; нетрудно стоять на голо¬ве — любого идиота можно научить таким цирковым трюкам; и не очень трудно лежать на колючках — кожа приспосабливается к колючкам очень быстро. Если есть что-то действительно трудное, то это найти смелость, чтобы получить непосредственный опыт того, каким вы являетесь внутри — плохим ли, безумным ли, каким бы вы ни были.

Итак, первое, что необходимо, — это отбросить страх и приготовиться смело увидеть себя. Тот, у кого нет этой смелости, оказывается в затруднении. Вы заинте¬ресованы в том, чтобы достичь души, вы заинтересованы в том, чтобы познать Существование, но у вас нет смелости, чтобы прямо и просто встретиться с самим собой. Душа и Существование очень далеко: первая реальность — ваш ум. Первая реальность — это центр мышления, с которым вы теснее всего связаны: сначала нужно увидеть его, узнать его, осознать его. Прежде всего, необходимо стремление узнать свой обственный ум в уединении, без страха.

Каждый день, в течение по крайней мере получаса давайте своему уму возможность выражать себя таким, какой он есть. Запритесь в комнате — как тот император — и дайте своему уму полную свободу. Скажите ему: «О чем. бы ты ни хотел подумать, поразмышлять, ты можешь это делать». Отбросьте всю самоцензуру, которая не давалавещам выходить на поверхность, — отбросьте все это. Предоставьте вашему уму свободу, позвольте приходить на ум всему, что приходит, появляться всему, что появ¬ляется. Ничего не останавливайте и не подавляйте — вы готовы узнать, что внутри.

И вы также не должны судить, что хорошо, что плохо, поскольку в тот момент, когда вы судите, начинается подавление. Все, что вы называете плохим, ум начинает подавлять, а все, что вы называете хорошим, ум начина¬ет использовать как прикрытие. Поэтому вам не нужно ничего оценивать ни как хорошее, ни как плохое. Что бы ни присутствовало в уме, каким бы оно ни было, будьте готовы узнать его таким, какое оно есть.Если вы позволите своему уму быть полностью свободным, чтобы думать, размышлять, чувствовать, вы испытаете сильный страх и спросите себя, не сумасшед¬ший ли вы. Но очень важно знать, что скрыто внутри, с тем чтобы освободиться от этого. Знание и понимание — первые шаги к освобождению от этого. Вы не можете победить врага, которого вы не знаете или не понимаете, — это невозможно. Скрытый враг, враг, стоящий у вас за спиной, более опасен, чем враг, с которым вы знакомы, которого вы знаете, который стоит перед вами. Первое, что нужно понять, — это то, что из-за ограничений и запретов, которые вы наложили на ум со всех сторон, вы не позволяете уму выражать себя в своей непосредственности. Вы ограничили всю его непосред¬ственность. Все стало неестественным и фальшивым.

Вы прикрыли все покрывалами, вы носите фальшивые лица и никогда не позволяете уму выражать себя прямо.Поэтому сначала позвольте уму выражать себя пря¬мо хотя бы перед вами, чтобы познакомиться со всем его содержимым, которое было скрыто и подавлено. Огромная часть ума была подавлена и скрыта в темноте…Ошо

----------


## tempo

Реве та стогне Ганг широкий,
Сердитий Acros завива,
Додолу верби гне високі,
Горами хвилю підійма...
(c)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(часть 1) *На самом деле до тех пор пока вы не освободитесь от собственных проблем, вы не сможете отчетливо увидеть и правильно понять проблемы мира.* Пока в вашем собственном доме такой беспорядок, пока ваше собственное внутреннее существо в таком смятении, как вы можете увидеть и понять глобальные проблемы? Вы еще не поняли даже себя.(Ошо) ...Начните с этого – любое другое начало будет плохим началом. Люди, у которых в голове полный хаос, начинают помогать другим и предлагать им решения. Эти люди создали в мире больше проблем, чем решили. Это настоящие нечестивцы: политики, экономисты, так называемые слуги народа, миссионеры. Они настоящие нечестивцы: они еще не разобрались с собственным внутренним миром, а уже готовы вмешиваться в сознание других людей и решать их проблемы. В действительности таким образом они убегают от собственной реальности – они не хотят с ней встречаться. Лучше они будут заниматься кем то другим где то в другом месте – это позволяет им отвлечься, чем то себя занять. Запомните: вы – главная проблема мира. ВЫ проблема, и пока вы не решите эту проблему, все, что бы вы ни делали, будет только осложнять ситуацию. Сначала приведите свой дом в порядок, создайте там космос – ведь пока там царит хаос. Есть одна старая индийская сказка, очень старая история, но в ней есть большой смысл:

Один великий, но глуповатый король жаловался на то, что у него болят ноги, когда он ходит по земле, потому что она ужасно неровная. Поэтому он приказал устлать все дороги королевства коровьими шкурами, чтобы защитить свои ноги. Но придворный шут посмеялся над этим – он был мудрым человеком. Он сказал: – Эта затея короля нелепа. Король страшно рассердился и сказал шуту: – Тогда укажи мне лучшее решение, иначе тебя казнят. И шут сказал: – Господин, прикажите отрезать небольшие кусочки от коровьей шкуры и оберните ими свои ноги. Так появилась обувь.

Нет необходимости выстилать всю землю коровьими шкурами: достаточно прикрыть свои ноги, и тогда вся земля будет закрыта. И в этом вся мудрость. Да, проблемы есть, я согласен. Проблем много. Вся жизнь похожа на ад. Повсюду страдания, бедность, насилие, процветают все виды безумия – это верно. И все же я настаиваю на том, что все проблемы начинаются в душе человека. Проблемы существуют потому, что внутри каждого человека царит хаос. Всеобщий хаос – это суммарное явление: мы все привносим в него свой собственный хаос. Мир – это не что иное, как взаимоотношения. Мы все связаны друг с другом. Если я невротик и ты невротик, наши отношения становятся очень нервозными. Наш невроз даже не удваивается, а преумножается.

И поскольку все люди невротики, весь мир невротичен. Адольф Гитлер не свалился на нас с неба – это мы его создали. Война во Вьетнаме не ниспослана небесами – мы ее развязали. Это наш собственный гной вытекает наружу, это наш собственный хаос взимает с нас пошлину. Начинать нужно с себя: вы – проблема мира. Так что не уходите от реальности своего внутреннего мира – это самое главное. Ты спрашиваешь: «Можно ли сказать, что человека, который достиг просветления, больше не интересуют проблемы, которыми живет человечество?» Нет. На самом деле только тогда они и начинают его по настоящему интересовать. Но это интерес совсем иного рода: человек начинает искать их истинную причину. Сейчас, когда вы проявляете интерес, вы обращаете внимание на симптомы. А когда Будда или Христос проявляет интерес, он смотрит в корень. Вы можете с этим не согласиться, потому что вы не видите причины – вы видите только симптомы. Человека интересуют проблемы, но теперь он знает, в чем их причина, и всеми силами пытается ее искоренить. Бедность – не причина, причина в жадности. Бедность – это следствие. Вы все время боретесь с бедностью – это не поможет. Причина в жадности, нужно искоренить жадность.

Война – не проблема, проблема в индивидуальной агрессии. А война – просто результат. Вы устраиваете протестные марши, но войны не прекращаются. Все это не имеет значения – протестные марши и все тому подобное, этим вы только тешите себя. Для некоторых людей это просто развлечение – таких людей можно увидеть на любой демонстрации. Они готовы протестовать по любому поводу, по всему миру они устраивают демонстрации, протестные акции. Для них это развлечение, им это нравится. В детстве мне самому это нравилось. Я участвовал во всех демонстрациях, и даже городская администрация начала беспокоиться. Они говорили: «Тебя видят на всех демонстрациях – будь то коммунистическая, или социалистическая, или антикоммунистическая демонстрация… ты везде участвуешь». Я им отвечал: «Мне просто это нравится. Меня не интересует политическая философия – просто так здорово покричать, мне нравится сам этот процесс». Вы можете делать что угодно, это все равно ничего не меняет – войны продолжаются. И если вы посмотрите на протестующих, вы увидите, что среди них очень много агрессивных людей, вы не увидите на их лицах мира. Они готовы сражаться. Протестные марши за мир в любой момент могут перерасти в беспорядки. Это агрессивные люди – во имя мира они проявляют агрессию. Они готовы воевать: если бы у них была власть и если бы у них была атомная бомба, они бы сбросили атомную бомбу, чтобы установился мир. Так говорят все политики: они говорят, что воюют за мир во всем мире.

Проблема не в войне, и Бертран Рассел тут не поможет. Проблема во внутренней агрессии людей. У людей нет покоя внутри, поэтому войны продолжаются – а иначе люди просто сойдут с ума. Каждые десять лет возникает потребность в войне, чтобы избавить человечество от невроза. Вы можете удивиться, но в Первую мировую войну психологи обнаружили редкое и странное явление. За то время, пока шла война, процент людей, которые сходили с ума, снизился почти до нуля. Самоубийства не совершались, убийства не совершались, и люди даже перестали сходить с ума. Это странно – какая тут связь с войной? Возможно, убийства не совершались, потому что все убийцы ушли воевать, но что стало с самоубийцами? Возможно, они тоже пошли в армию, но в таком случае что случилось с людьми, которые сходят с ума? Почему они вдруг перестали сходить с ума? И во время Второй мировой войны опять наблюдалась та же картина, только в еще б&#243;льших масштабах. И тогда связь была установлена, стало понятно, в чем дело. В человечестве накапливается невроз, оно страдает от своего рода безумия. И каждые десять лет все это начинает рваться наружу. Поэтому когда идет война – то есть когда все человечество в целом сходит с ума, – нет необходимости сходить с ума в индивидуальном порядке. Какой смысл? Когда вокруг и так сплошное сумасшествие, какой смысл человеку сходить с ума в одиночестве? Когда одна нация убивает другую, какой смысл убивать себя или соседа? Можно просто посмотреть телевизор или прочитать об этих ужасах в газете. Проблема не в войне, проблема – в индивидуальном неврозе...Ошо ("Книга Осознания")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(часть 2) *Ни одной революции еще не удалось изменить человека, но, похоже, мы до сих пор этого не осознали. В наших головах все еще живут идеи революции, изменения общества, смены правительства, реформы чиновничьего аппарата, изменения законодательства и политических систем. Феодализм, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм, фашизм — все они были по- своему революционны. Но все провалились, причем с треском, ибо не изменился ЧЕЛОВЕК…*
Ошо

Человек, который стал просветленным, видит глубинные причины. Будда, Христос, Кришна смотрели в корень и пытались сказать вам: устраните корневую причину – нужна радикальная трансформация, обычные реформы не помогут. Но вам это может быть непонятно, потому что я говорю о медитации, а вы не видите связи – не понимаете, как медитация связана с войной. Я вижу связь, но вы ее не видите. Я скажу так: если хотя бы один процент из всех живущих на Земле людей погрузится в медитацию, войны прекратятся – и другого способа нет. Необходимо хотя бы такое количество медитативной энергии. Если один процент человечества, то есть один человек из ста, станет медитативным, все будет складываться совершенно по другому. Жадности станет меньше, а значит и бедности станет меньше. Бедность существует не из за того, что нам чего то не хватает, а из за того, что люди занимаются накопительством, из за людской жадности.

Если жить настоящим моментом, вам будет всего хватать, земля может обеспечить вас всем необходимым в достаточном количестве. Но мы планируем наперед и делаем запасы, и отсюда берут начало проблемы. Представьте, что птицы начали заниматься накопительством… Тогда одни птицы станут богатыми, а другие птицы станут бедными. Американские птицы станут самыми богатыми в мире, а все остальные будут страдать. Но птицы ничего копят, поэтому они не знают бедности. Вы когда нибудь видели нищую птицу? То же касается и всех животных в лесу – среди них нет бедных и нет богатых. На самом деле вы никогда не увидите толстую птицу или тощую птицу. Все вороны почти одинаковые, их трудно отличить друг от друга. Почему? Они просто живут и наслаждаются жизнью, они ничего не копят. Даже когда вы толстеете, это значит, что вы копите внутри своего тела – так действует скупой ум. У скупых людей часто бывают запоры, они даже не могут вывести наружу свои отходы. Они все копят, контролируют даже дефекацию, копят всякий хлам. Накопительство – это привычка.

Если жить настоящим моментом, жить в настоящем, жить с любовью, жить в дружбе, заботиться о других… тогда мир станет совсем другим. Человек как индивидуальность должен измениться, потому что мир – это не что иное, как проекция индивидуальных душ. Просветленный человек проявляет интерес – только такой человек и проявляет интерес, – но его интерес относится к другому измерению. Вам это, может быть, сложно понять. Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом. Тогда не будет бедности. Коммунизм не устранит бедность – он нигде ее не устранил. Он только создал новый вид бедности – более суровый, более опасный: теперь русский человек гораздо БОЛЕЕ беден, потому что он потерял свою душу. Теперь он даже не индивидуальность – он не имеет возможности свободно молиться и медитировать. Это не поможет, это разрушительно. Все эти благие намерения… избегайте их.

Когда человек медитирует, он начинает расцветать. Если человек художник, он станет великим художником. Если он поэт, то внезапно в его душе родятся потрясающие стихи. Если он певец, то впервые песня начнет литься из самого его сердца. Нет, не нужно делать никаких усилий. Когда вы безмолвны, укоренены в своем существе, центрированы, ваши таланты начинают проявляться автоматически. Вы начинаете делать то, чего хочет от вас существование, вы начинаете делать то, для чего вы рождены, вы начинаете делать то, что вам предназначено судьбой. Вы становитесь спонтанным. Вы начинаете заниматься своим делом – и теперь вам даже не важно, получите вы за это что то или нет, сделает вас это более уважаемым или нет. Это делает вас счастливым, и этого достаточно. Это приносит вам огромную радость, и этого более чем достаточно.

Медитация высвобождает вашу энергию, а большего и не нужно. Человек, который достиг просветления, достиг вершины – можно ли желать большего?.. Он действует как Бог. Он – само существование, проявленное в полной мере. Он достиг наивысшего цветения – больше ничего не нужно. Каждый момент его жизни – творчество, каждый его жест – творчество, сама его жизнь – благословение. Но некоторые люди предпочитают идти окольными путями: они хотят сначала изменить весь мир, и только после этого они обратятся к себе. Позвольте вам сказать: вы никогда не придете к себе, если пойдете таким долгим путем. Я слышал…

Один старик сидел неподалеку от границы Дели, а мимо проезжал молодой человек на машине. Молодой человек остановился и спросил старика: – Далеко отсюда до Дели? Старик ответил: – Если ехать в том направлении, в котором едешь ты, то очень, очень далеко. Тебе придется объехать весь земной шар, потому что ты только что выехал из Дели, он в двух минутах езды позади тебя. * * * Если вы вернетесь назад, путь будет не далеким – дело каких то двух минут. Но если вы отправитесь менять целый мир и после этого рассчитываете изменить себя, то вы никогда не сможете добиться своего, вы никогда не сможете вернуться домой. Начните с того места, где вы находитесь. Вы – часть этого безобразного мира. Меняя себя, вы меняете мир. Кто вы? Часть этого безобразного мира. Зачем пытаться изменить соседа? Ему это может не понравиться, он может этого не захотеть, может быть, он в этом ничуть не заинтересован. Если вы пришли к осознанию, что мир нуждается в существенном изменении, то вы – ближайшая к вам часть мира. Начните с нее. Но некоторые люди считают себя большими философами. Они размышляют и ходят окольными путями. Я читал замечательную книгу Лео Ростена «Радости идиша» . Там он рассказывает о великом еврейском философе по фамилии Соколофф.* * *

Соколофф регулярно обедал в одном и том же ресторане на Второй авеню и на первое всегда заказывал куриный суп. Как то раз он окликнул своего официанта: – Подойдите сюда и попробуйте этот суп. – Вот еще, – проворчал официант. – Вы что, сомневаетесь в качестве нашего чудесного куриного супа? – Подойдите и попробуйте его, – повторил мистер Соколофф. – Хорошо хорошо, – согласился официант, – я попробую. Но где же ложка? – Ага! – воскликнул мистер Соколофф. Он просто хотел сказать, что ему забыли принести ложку, но пошел окольным путем – «Попробуйте этот суп…» * * * Не ходите такими большими кругами, не стройте из себя больших философов. Если у вас нет ложки, просто скажите, что вам нужна ложка. И это быстро разрешит проблему. Все, что вам нужно, – это полная ложка медитации.
Ошо (Книга Осознания)

----------


## tempo

Дорогая передача! Во субботу, чуть не плача,
Вся Канатчикова дача к телевизиру рвалась!
Обещал нам треугольник, матерщинник и крамольник,
с кряком выпив под рассольник
Махобхороту читать!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность, войны и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью или насилием ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом...(с)

На самом деле до тех пор пока вы не освободитесь от собственных проблем, вы не сможете отчетливо увидеть и правильно понять проблемы мира. Пока в вашем собственном доме такой беспорядок, пока ваше собственное внутреннее существо в таком смятении, как вы можете увидеть и понять глобальные проблемы? Вы еще не поняли даже себя. Начните с этого – любое другое начало будет плохим началом.

Люди, у которых в голове полный хаос, начинают помогать другим и предлагать им решения. Эти люди создали в мире больше проблем, чем решили. Это настоящие нечестивцы: политики, экономисты, так называемые слуги народа, миссионеры. Они настоящие нечестивцы: они еще не разобрались с собственным внутренним миром, а уже готовы вмешиваться в сознание других людей и решать их проблемы. В действительности таким образом они убегают от собственной реальности – они не хотят с ней встречаться. Лучше они будут заниматься кем то другим где то в другом месте – это позволяет им отвлечься, чем то себя занять.
Запомните: вы – главная проблема мира. ВЫ проблема, и пока вы не решите эту проблему, все, что бы вы ни делали, будет только осложнять ситуацию. Сначала приведите свой дом в порядок, создайте там космос – ведь пока там царит хаос.
Есть одна старая индийская сказка, очень старая история, но в ней есть большой смысл…

* * *

Один великий, но глуповатый король жаловался на то, что у него болят ноги, когда он ходит по земле, потому что она ужасно неровная. Поэтому он приказал устлать все дороги королевства коровьими шкурами, чтобы защитить свои ноги. Но придворный шут посмеялся над этим – он был мудрым человеком. Он сказал:
– Эта затея короля нелепа.
Король страшно рассердился и сказал шуту:
– Тогда укажи мне лучшее решение, иначе тебя казнят.
И шут сказал:
– Господин, прикажите отрезать небольшие кусочки от коровьей шкуры и оберните ими свои ноги.
Так появилась обувь.

* * *

Нет необходимости выстилать всю землю коровьими шкурами: достаточно прикрыть свои ноги, и тогда вся земля будет закрыта. И в этом вся мудрость.
Да, проблемы есть, я согласен. Проблем много. Вся жизнь похожа на ад. Повсюду страдания, бедность, насилие, процветают все виды безумия – это верно. И все же я настаиваю на том, что все проблемы начинаются в душе человека. Проблемы существуют потому, что внутри каждого человека царит хаос. Всеобщий хаос – это суммарное явление: мы все привносим в него свой собственный хаос.

Мир – это не что иное, как взаимоотношения. Мы все связаны друг с другом. Если я невротик и ты невротик, наши отношения становятся очень нервозными. Наш невроз даже не удваивается, а преумножается. И поскольку все люди невротики, весь мир невротичен. Адольф Гитлер не свалился на нас с неба – это мы его создали. Война во Вьетнаме не ниспослана небесами – мы ее развязали. Это наш собственный гной вытекает наружу, это наш собственный хаос взимает с нас пошлину. Начинать нужно с себя: вы – проблема мира. Так что не уходите от реальности своего внутреннего мира – это самое главное.
Бедность – не причина, причина в жадности. Бедность – это следствие. Вы все время боретесь с бедностью – это не поможет. Причина в жадности, нужно искоренить жадность.

Война – не проблема, проблема в индивидуальной агрессии. А война – просто результат. Вы устраиваете протестные марши, но войны не прекращаются. Все это не имеет значения – протестные марши и все тому подобное, этим вы только тешите себя. Для некоторых людей это просто развлечение – таких людей можно увидеть на любой демонстрации. Они готовы протестовать по любому поводу, по всему миру они устраивают демонстрации, протестные акции. Для них это развлечение, им это нравится.

В детстве мне самому это нравилось. Я участвовал во всех демонстрациях, и даже городская администрация начала беспокоиться. Они говорили: «Тебя видят на всех демонстрациях – будь то коммунистическая, или социалистическая, или антикоммунистическая демонстрация… ты везде участвуешь». Я им отвечал: «Мне просто это нравится. Меня не интересует политическая философия – просто так здорово покричать, мне нравится сам этот процесс». Вы можете делать что угодно, это все равно ничего не меняет – войны продолжаются. И если вы посмотрите на протестующих, вы увидите, что среди них очень много агрессивных людей, вы не увидите на их лицах мира. Они готовы сражаться. Протестные марши за мир в любой момент могут перерасти в беспорядки. Это агрессивные люди – во имя мира они проявляют агрессию. Они готовы воевать: если бы у них была власть и если бы у них была атомная бомба, они бы сбросили атомную бомбу, чтобы установился мир. Так говорят все политики: они говорят, что воюют за мир во всем мире.

Проблема не в войне, и Бертран Рассел тут не поможет. Проблема во внутренней агрессии людей. У людей нет покоя внутри, поэтому войны продолжаются – а иначе люди просто сойдут с ума. Каждые десять лет возникает потребность в войне, чтобы избавить человечество от невроза. Вы можете удивиться, но в Первую мировую войну психологи обнаружили редкое и странное явление. За то время, пока шла война, процент людей, которые сходили с ума, снизился почти до нуля. Самоубийства не совершались, убийства не совершались, и люди даже перестали сходить с ума. Это странно – какая тут связь с войной? Возможно, убийства не совершались, потому что все убийцы ушли воевать, но что стало с самоубийцами? Возможно, они тоже пошли в армию, но в таком случае что случилось с людьми, которые сходят с ума? Почему они вдруг перестали сходить с ума? И во время Второй мировой войны опять наблюдалась та же картина, только в еще б&#243;льших масштабах. И тогда связь была установлена, стало понятно, в чем дело.

В человечестве накапливается невроз, оно страдает от своего рода безумия. И каждые десять лет все это начинает рваться наружу. Поэтому когда идет война – то есть когда все человечество в целом сходит с ума, – нет необходимости сходить с ума в индивидуальном порядке. Какой смысл? Когда вокруг и так сплошное сумасшествие, какой смысл человеку сходить с ума в одиночестве? Когда одна нация убивает другую, какой смысл убивать себя или соседа? Можно просто посмотреть телевизор или прочитать об этих ужасах в газете.
Проблема не в войне, проблема – в индивидуальном неврозе.

Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом. Тогда не будет бедности. Коммунизм не устранит бедность – он нигде ее не устранил. Он только создал новый вид бедности – более суровый, более опасный: теперь русский человек гораздо БОЛЕЕ беден, потому что он потерял свою душу. Теперь он даже не индивидуальность – он не имеет возможности свободно молиться и медитировать.
Это не поможет, это разрушительно. Все эти благие намерения… избегайте их.
Ты говоришь об «ограничении возможностей для развития способностей и талантов». На самом деле не будет необходимости их развивать, они начнут развиваться сами по себе.

----------


## tempo

Блин )) у меня возникает точно тот же вопрос, когда подписка присылает мне эту тему )

----------


## Unity

Спасибо за тему, Дальний Незнакомец. 
Каждое послание достойно "репоста"...
Жаль, что слышат его единицы, понимает - ещё меньше, ну а изменяется... едва ли хоть кто-то из нас. 
Но Вы продолжаете всё это публиковать, стучась неустанно во закрытые двери, во закрытые веки очей человеческих...
Это поразительно...

----------


## Aare

Юнити, а почему ты всё время так говоришь, будто дешёвый пафосный роман пишешь?

----------


## tempo

Aare, я часто встречал таких людей, в том числе и среди слёзно припадающих ко Христу.

Вполне безопасный вид психического нездоровья. Сейчас ведь не средневековье, и на костёр они никого за веру утащить не смогут.

----------


## Unity

Вероятно, потому, что первые десятилетия жизни протекали в полной изоляции, самозаточении - и единственные "речи", служащие образцом для формированья собственного "стиля", были диалоги с сотен разношерстых книг...
Так аз вообще учился Речи. Радио и ящика, видиков и плееров не было подле меня, только тысячи страниц, унаследованые ото предков.
Может, звучит сие ретроградно, но... современный говор мне не душе.

----------


## Aare

А где ж были родители/бабушки-дедушки? Почему не было ящика/плеера? И, наконец, а школа? 
Кстати, ты, часом, на Пруста себя похожим не считаешь?)

----------


## tempo

Aare, того Пруста, где о запершемся в комнете-скорлупе таракане?	

В этом случае как раз очень кстати Был бы тот самый Ошо и его практика "динамической медитации".

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Tempo, а чем тебе симпатизирует Ошо? Я попыталась разобраться получше, что это за фрукт. И это же ужасный человек. Сектовод и балабол. Что-то среднее медду Кастанедой и Хаббардом.
> В числе прочего он:
> 1. Нёс много псевдонаучной ахинеи, иногда выдавая это за науку
> 2. Грёб деньги с лохов
> 3. На который жил в показной роскоши
> 4. Организовывал коммуны сектантов. Да, что хотите говорите, но это был деструктивный культ и секта
> 5. Вёл странные и весьма сомнительные с точки зрения полезности для людей практики (катарсис и динамическая медитация, например - это ж сущий пиндец)
> 6. Его чёртовы сектанты показали себя не только как неадекваты, но и как терросристы
> 
> ...


 например целая книга о его подвигах и подобной чепухе, которую растирожировали по инету "знающие личности" -

http://ariom.ru/litera/osho/osho-11/oglav.html

попробуйте рассмотреть проблему с разных точек зрения, как вариант, для начала советую почитать самого Ошо, хотя что я знаю о Ошо, я ведь даже не читал все статьи всех его хейтеров в инете...даже само кол-ствв нападок и разнообразных слухов вокруг него уже о многом говорит..прям как Трамп)))

----------


## Aare

> Вы не думали над тем, чтобы прежде, чем критиковать Ошо на 10 страницах попробовать почитать его самой лично???


 Я слушала его лекции раньше. Ничем особо не зацепил. Кроме того, я уже нашла в его проповедях антинаучную ересь, мутные практики и комплекс бога.
В любом случае, вовсе не обязательно читать книги саентологов, чтобы понять, что саентология - секта, а их книги бред. Надеюсь, аналогия понятна.

Так или иначе, с вами у меня нет желания вести дискуссию. Уже как-то пытались, и не я одна. Единственный результат был - агрессия с вашей стороны и море цитат, при отсутствии хоть одной своей мысли. Так что мне с вами нет интереса общаться.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Спасибо за тему, Дальний Незнакомец.
> Каждое послание достойно "репоста"...
> Жаль, что слышат его единицы, понимает - ещё меньше, ну а изменяется... едва ли хоть кто-то из нас.


 Всегда пожалуйста!...хм, Юнити, а вы точно уверены, что мы с вами незнакомы?)...

Сделайте милость, репостните что-то на свое усмотрение, то, что Вам кажется наиболее полезным на данным момент..ну или то, что зацепило, интересно было бы увидеть вашу цитату Ошо ....

А откуда Вы знаете, что слышат всего единицы?....

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> _Видео тоже не смотрел_


 ты вместо того, чтобы видео смотреть, лучше книжку возьми да почитай, а потом уже выводы делай... хотя бы ознакомься с тем, что критикуешь...





> Поэтому я буду говорить про Ошо то, что думаю.


 если бы...

----------


## Aare

> О... вот это по истине достойный ответ мыслящего человека))), иди по ссылкам и читай)))...ты свое определение дай тому, что такое секта, своими мыслями, как ты это поняла, а не по ссылке...впрочем я не хочу его слышать)))


 Для начала, перестань заваливать меня скобочками. Такое чувство, что ты либо очень нервничаешь, либо кривляешься.
Зачем мне пересказывать своими словами то, что лучше меня сказали другие люди до меня? Мне вовсе необязательно изобретать велосипед, а посты в этой теие у меня и так достататочно длинные, чтобы пытаться сделать их короче.

Я напишу своими словами короче, потому что обещала tempo. Но напишу отдельно, потому что иначе мой текст утонет в твоих потоках сознания.
Сейчас создам тему, не волнуйся.




> Ты хоть знаешь чему Ошо-то учил, мыслящая и критикующая, в чем вообще суть его учения?)))


 Да не так важно чему он там учил. Суть моих претензий к этому товарищу ты можешь прочитать выше. Они у меня дотошно изложены по пунктикам. Повторяться не хочу.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Да не так важно чему он там учил. Суть моих претензий к этому товарищу ты можешь прочитать выше. Они у меня дотошно изложены по пунктикам. Повторяться не хочу.


 ты не ответила на вопросы...

всю правду можно узнать из той книги, если действительно интересует, но если ты хочешь верить непонятно каким статьям и людям из интета, то это твое дело, но по-мему намного разумнее ознакомиться со всеми точками зрения, если хочешь нечто выяснить. Большинство из этих обвинений смехотворны, и не стоят того, чтобы тратить на них время, а относительно важных вещей, я проясню, специально для тех, кому интересно. Впрочем любой мыслящий человек хорошенько изучит все существующие точки зрения по рассматриваемому вопросу, прежде чем сделае для себя определенные выводы. Ты судя по всему, кроме поверхностных слухов, ничего более не читала, поэтому если действительно хочешь выяснить для себя истину, совет - почитай самого Ошо, его ответы на обвинения, а также ту книжку.  Заваливать тебя не входит в мои планы, просто призываю к разумному выяснению, увы, большая-большая редкость в эти дни...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> скобочками.


 скобочка означает смайлик, я просто смеюсь над тем, как ты агитируешь все время за так называемый мыслящий подход к жизни, а сама основываешь все свои выводы на вырезках с интернета. Чтобы понять что-то, нужно внимательно рассмотреть проблему со всех углов зрения, нельзя основыввать свое мнение про Ошо только из того, что написали его хейтеры...это по меньшей мере неразумно...

----------


## Aare

Акрос, я тебе ещё раз говорю, отстань) Я не буду читать книжки Ошо. А если и буду, то не имеет значения. Пойми, наконец, суть моих претензий. Они пока что вовсе не к содержанию философии Ошо. Если я удосужусь хорошенько в ней разобраться, я непременно сообщу тебе аргументированное мнение. Договорились?) Если ты не понял, в чём суть моих претензий, ещё раз глазками по моим сообщениям пробегись) 
И ещё можешь зайти в мою тему про секты и почитать там. Как ты и просил, писала максимально своими словами. Постарайся только быть конструктивным и писать по существу вопроса, или же не писать там вовсе.

----------


## tempo

брАтия и сЕстры!

да не усугУбим кармы своеЯ мегасрачем до полной взаимности )

Acros, давай ты будешь постить целые главы в контейнере, который разворачивается при нажатии, а СВОЁ - открытым. Всё равно никто не читает, а кому надо (вот как мне), может припасть к первоисточнику.

Aare, я вашу пепепиську, прости, не читал, может, ты уже прозрела по некоторым пуктам )). Вот они:

1. Антинаучность.
2. Извращал
3. Странные практики.
4. Секта.
5. Преступление.
6. Стяжательство.
7. Бренд.
8. Популярен, философствует.

Откорректируй, только лаконично, как завещал нам ВВП "Буду краток" )

----------


## tempo

Кстати, в "Дао: " есть вопрос о самоубийстве, и весьма обширный ответ.

Acros, вот запости-ка этот вопрос-ответ, только Ошо ради, в свёрнутом контейнере. 
Это в главе "Отказ от выбора".

----------


## Aare

> Aare, я вашу пепепиську, прости, не читал, может, ты уже прозрела по некоторым пуктам )). Вот они:


 Ой, от Акрос зе Стара то прозреешь)) Шутки шутишь что ли?)) Нет, пиши, пожалуйста, ты) Акрос ничего не сказал, ты ничего дельного не потерял, что не читал) Только "сама дура, а Ошо в белом пальто стоит красивый" и "ви всё врёти"!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Пойми, наконец, суть моих претензий. Они пока что вовсе не к содержанию философии Ошо.)


 Эта тема о философии Ошо, а не о том, как его философию поняли и выполняли его ученики, многие из которых действительно натворили делов. Судит об учении Ошо нужно исходя из его слов а не дел, которые творили больные люди. Если Ошо учил динамической медитации, а группа людей собралась и устроила из нее непонятно что, то вины Ошо здесь нету, среди его ученико действительно было немало зомби, но были и нормальные, которые выполняли все то, чему учил Ошо. Ты кстати не ответила про антинаучность, и многое другое, впрочем с кем я в самом деле пытаюсь говорить?...


…..В тот день, когда мы улетали из этой страны, тамошний министр внутренних дел сообщил членам парламента, что мы никогда не были в Ирландии! Культурные, образованные люди - и такая откровенная ложь! Он ведь все знал, и правительство знало, и полиция…. Когда я осяду где-нибудь, я непременно займусь этим... Я по очереди буду вызывать в суд все эти страны, я хочу призвать их к ответу за ложь, за то, что меня называли "опасным", за то, что они вначале говорят "да", а через час отменяют свое же решение. Я намерен показать всему миру один простой факт: демократии нет нигде. …..После того, как я покинул Уругвай, президента этой страны пригласили в США, и там Рейган дал ему тридцать шесть миллионов долларов в «знак дружбы». Эту награду он получил за то, что меня выгнали в тридцать шесть часов, то есть миллион долларов за каждый час!.... Администрация США начала писать правительствам всех стран... Я видел документы, которые американцы разослали во все правительства. В них написано: «Ошо опасен. Он может подорвать мораль страны, культуру страны, может испортить молодежь страны. Ошо может разрушать религию страны»… я учу только тишине, учу любить людей. Но со мной поступают так, словно я убийца! На пресс-конференции в Америке министр юстиции США сказал: «Мы не смогли посадить Ошо в тюрьму, потому что у нас нет доказательств того, что он совершил преступления». И тот же самый человек в федеральном суде предъявил длинный список преступлений и стал угрожать моим адвокатам, шантажировать их. Адвокаты приходили ко мне в тюрьму. Эти люди были глубоко огорчены, хотя они были профессиональными адвокатами и сочувствовали мне меньше, чем ты. Но эти двенадцать дней в американских тюрьмах... .Ошо

____________________________________
.. *Меня заключили в тюрьму без ордера на арест. Судьи не разрешили мне даже сообщить моим адвокатам о том, что меня арестовали.* Мне даже не сообщили причину моего ареста. Сначала меня привели к женщине-судье. Три дня прокурор искал причины для моего задержания, но так ничего и не нашел. На третий день ему пришлось признать: «Мне не удалось доказать ни одного преступления Ошо, и мне больше нечего добавить». И все же судья не разрешила выпустить меня под залог. • Даже начальник тюрьмы не мог понять, что происходит. Он принес мне мои вещи, так как полагал, что меня отпустят. У них не было ордера на арест, и им нечего было предъявить. Три дня начальник тюрьмы слушал этих людей, но так и не услышал ничего, что доказывало бы мою вину. • Когда мне отказали в освобождении под залог, начальник тюрьмы сказал: «Никогда в жизни я не видел такой несправедливости. Никто никогда не узнает, почему вам отказали в освобождении под залог». Дело в том, что правительственные чиновники стали угрожать судье: «Если ты отпустишь Ошо под залог, то так и останешься судьей штата. Тебе никогда не быть федеральным судьей. А если оставишь Ошо в тюрьме, то скоро жди повышения». По прошествии трех недель ее в самом деле назначили федеральным судьей. • Мои адвокаты видели всю эту возню. Они не могли поверить, что министр юстиции США не хотел начинать разбирательство. Он сказал им: «Мы с вами отлично знаем о том, что Ошо не совершил преступление. Вы победите в процессе. Но мы можем не выпускать его под залог и длить это дело десять, двенадцать лет... Поэтому вам нужно выбирать. Если вы настаиваете на разбирательстве, то не вините нас. Вы победите, но только через двенадцать лет отсидки Ошо. Если же вы хотите, чтобы его освободили без суда, тогда признайте хотя бы два каких-нибудь преступления. Я ясно дал вам понять ваше положение».
 12адцать дней мои адвокаты бегали из одной тюрьмы в другую, потому что меня каждый день куда-нибудь перевозили. Меня гоняли по тюрьмам, стараясь найти какой-нибудь случай, чтобы убрать меня. • Меня поселили в одной палате с человеком, который умирал от СПИДа. Эта камера была предназначена для двоих заключенных, но полгода никто кроме того больного не жил в ней, потому что врач приказал сделать ее одиночкой. Но меня поселили в ней. В камере стояли врач, начальник тюрьмы, судебный исполнитель, и тут человек, который лежал на смертном одре, сказал мне: «Ошо, ты меня не знаешь, но я видел тебя по телевизору и проникся к тебе симпатией. Не оставайся в этой камере. Стой у двери, потому что я болен СПИДом, скоро я умру. Они нарочно поселили тебя здесь, полгода у меня не было соседа. В этой камере все заражено. Стой у двери и барабань в нее. Тебе все равно откроют, если ты будешь несколько часов стучать в дверь». • Прошло около часа, и пришел начальник тюрьмы. Я сказал ему: «Полгода у этого человека нет напарника. Он умирает, в том и сомнения нет. Зачем вы затолкали меня в эту камеру?» • Меня тотчас же переселили. Им нечего было ответить мне. Я спросил врача: «Вы наверняка давали клятву Гиппократа, обещали спасать людям жизнь. У вас нет ни стыда, ни чести. Вы присутствовали при моем вселении в ту камеру. Вы не разрешали даже убийцам селиться там, но даже не заикнулись о моей участи». • «Мы ничего не можем поделать, - ответил он. - Из вышестоящей инстанции поступило распоряжение косвенными методами свести вас в могилу. Нам сказали, что в случае вашей смерти нам ничего не будет». • Когда меня перевезли в следующую тюрьму, прямо посреди ночи судебный исполнитель потребовал от меня подписаться именем Дэвид Вашингтон. • «Меня зовут иначе», - сказал я.

 «Нам все равно, - ответил он. - Из более высокой администрации мы получили приказ, согласно которому вам нельзя подписываться в анкете собственным именем. В тюрьме вы будете жить под именем Дэвид Вашингтон». • Я сказал: «Я заметил на вашем пальто красивую нашивку с надписью “Департамент Правосудия”. Снимите хотя бы пальто. Разве это правосудие? Неужели вы считаете меня абсолютным болваном, не способным понять, куда вы клоните? Если я подпишусь каким-то Дэвидом Вашингтоном, вы просто убьете меня, и тогда никто не сможет найти меня, потому что, согласно документам, я не переступал порог этой тюрьмы. Я не собираюсь подписываться чужими именами. Но если вы устали, что неудивительно, так как сейчас глубокая ночь, а вы весь день работали, тогда вы можете оставить меня прямо здесь, на скамье, в конторе. Я подожду. Или вы сами можете заполнить анкету, а я подпишу ее». • Он не понял мою простую уловку и заполнил анкету, куда записал этого самого Дэвида Вашингтона и прочее, что ему было нужно. Там все было выдумано: имя моего отца, местожительство, но я поставил мою подпись. Он посмотрел на мою подпись и спросил: «Что это значит?» • Я ответил: «Дэвид Вашингтон. Завтра вы увидите эту подпись в газетах и по телевизору. Ее знают во всем мире». • Мои адвокаты постоянно следили за моими передвижениями, они ездили вслед за мной по городам, по тюрьмам. Адвокаты беспокоились, что, если они не признают два моих преступления, то меня замучают до смерти. А если мне придется жить двадцать лет в тюрьме, то какой смысл в конечной победе? Они пришли ко мне в печали и сказали: «Мы вынуждены сделать вам не очень красивое предложение...........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.............Мы призваны защищать вас, отстаивать вашу невиновность,* но правительство шантажирует нас*». И они рассказали мне стратегию чиновников. • Министр юстиции США ясно сказал моим адвокатам: «Если вы хотите, чтобы Ошо остался живым, то должны немедленно признать два правонарушения. Через пятнадцать минут Ошо будет обязан покинуть Америку». • Я смотрел на их огорченные лица и думал о миллионах моих людей во всем мире, которые звонили по телефону, присылали письма и телеграммы. Каждую тюрьму они осыпали цветами. Тюремные работники спрашивали меня: «Что делать с этими цветами? Куда их класть? У нас уже не осталось для них свободного места». • Итак, я ответил своим адвокатам: «Не беспокойтесь, я несерьезный человек. Я могу признать любое преступление на ваш выбор. За порогом суда меня ждут все мировые СМИ. Я скажу журналистам: «Я поклялся говорить правду, и все же солгал. Американское правительство заставило меня сказать неправду». С одной стороны, чиновники принуждают давать присягу говорит лишь правду, с другой стороны, они своим шантажом толкают ко лжи». • «Не беспокойтесь», - успокаивал я адвокатов. И я в самом деле признал какие-то правонарушения, даже не поинтересовавшись, в чем они заключались. Но чиновники не предупредили меня о том, что в случае признания моей вины мне придется заплатить штраф в четыреста тысяч долларов, и еще мне на пять лет будет закрыт въезд в США. Меня приговорили условно к пятнадцати годам. Даже если я через пять приехал бы в Америку, то это сочли бы преступлением, поэтому мне пришлось бы десять лет просидеть в тюрьме, причем без всяких дополнительных разбирательств».

Чиновники заранее приняли меры против моего возвращения в Америку. Итак, я не могу обратиться с апелляцией в Верховный Суд о шантаже. По сути, мне запретили въезд в США на пятнадцать лет. • Мои адвокаты были совершенно правы: после того, как я покинул тюрьму, под моей кроватью нашли бомбу, часовую бомбу. Ее могли поставить только работники тюрьмы, по заданию правительства. • Мое дело закрыли через пять минут, потому что я признал правонарушения. Я не стал спорить и сказал адвокатам: «Признайте любые преступления. Я согласен. Не нужно попусту тратить время в суде. Пусть судья вынесете решение». Мои люди сразу же заплатили четыреста тысяч долларов, и меня через десять минут выпустили из тюрьмы. Мой самолет уже стоял на взлетной полосе. Уже через пятнадцать минут я мог покинуть Америку. • Я размышлял о том, почему они так спешили, к чему им этот пятнадцатиминутный срок? Мои адвокаты сказали мне: «Чиновники боялись, что, если вам позволят остаться здесь еще дня два или пять, то вы, возможно, подадите апелляцию в Высший Суд, расскажете всем о шантаже, поэтому они выдавили вас из США в пятнадцать минут». • Вот вам и демократические правительства. Некоторые люди постоянно говорят, что их идеалы это демократия, свобода, гласность, право личности быть собой. Итак, я понимаю тебя, когда вы называете негодяями этих политиков, попов, шанкарачарий. Это просто означает, что вы очень любите меня, а также любите свободу, индивидуальность и глубоко уважаете жизнь. • Все мое учение можно свести к простой концепции: почитайте жизнь и свободу........













 Итак, Сарджано, тебе не нужно беспокоиться. Наверно, тебе кажется, что я скажу, будто это не любовь. Но и это тоже любовь, причем любовь лучистая, пламенная. Любовь должна научиться быть не просто розой. Любовь должна знать, что в определенный момент она может стать мечом. • Ты говоришь: «Скажи, разве это не любовь?» Нет, это именно любовь. • «Ибо за слезами отсутствия пребывает безмятежная память как постоянное присутствие в моем центре. Всегда, всегда в центре моего сердца, моих стоп, всех направлений земли, слова и безмолвия, объятья и песни, но более всего в центре моей печальной улыбки, которая порой затмевается страстью». • Если бы поэзия была просто милыми стишками, она не выжила бы в этом безумном мире. Поэзия должна быть сильной. Пусть она будет крепче ненависти и гнева. Поэзия должна уподобиться львиному рыку. • «Скажи, разве это не любовь?» Сарджано, это чистейшая любовь, абсолютно подлинная любовь, совершенно истинная любовь. • «Я кричу: “Вы негодяи!” Ибо я не могу спокойно видеть, как они затыкают тебе рот и сковывают тебе ноги. Скажи, разве это не любовь?» • • Я стучался в двери двадцати одной страны, но ни одной из них не хватило мужества дать мне туристическую визу на три-четыре недели. • • В Греции мне дали визу на четыре недели, но архиепископ Греции поднял большой шум, стал слать телеграммы президенту и премьер-министру, а также письма с угрозами в адрес человека, в доме которого я поселился. Ему было сказано, что, если он хочет спасти свой дом, то должен выгнать меня. А если через тридцать шесть часов он не спровадит меня, тогда он сгорит вместе с домом и всеми людьми, которые в нем находятся. Нас угрожали сжечь заживо. А этот архиепископ принадлежит к самой древней христианской церкви. Вот какой представитель Иисуса Христа!
*
Правительственные чиновники испугались*. У них не было никаких причин устроить мне козни, так как я две недели даже не выходил из дома. Как-то раз, когда я спал после обеда, приехали полицейские. Моя секретарша Анандо сказала им: «Сядьте, выпейте чаю, а я пойду и разбужу Ошо». Но они столкнули ее с полутораметрового крыльца вниз, на гравий, а затем поволокли прямо по гравию к джипу. Ее отвезли в полицейский участок, как будто она в самом деле пыталась оказать сопротивление служителям закона. • • • Джон разбудил меня. Я услышал шум, как будто взорвался динамит. Полицейские, окружившие дом со всех сторон, начали бросать камни в старинные окна и двери. У них была с собой даже взрывчатка. Они сказали: «Разбудите Ошо прямо сейчас, иначе мы взорвем дом». У этих людей не было ордера на арест, и у них не было причины так жестоко вести себя. Дело в том, что архиепископ Греции сказал правительству, что, если мне позволят остаться в Греции, тогда мораль, религия, культура - все это будет в опасности. Всего лишь за две недели я «испортил» умы молодежи. Я даже ни разу не вышел из дома, не встретился ни с одним греком. Все люди, которые навещали меня, приезжали из других стран. Но вот что интересно: эти люди строили мораль, религию, культуру больше двух тысяч лет. И если один единственный человек способен в две недели разрушить все это, тогда какой толк от подобной морали, религии, культуры? Американское правительство приказало всем странам мира, чтобы меня никуда не пускали, даже как туриста. В Южной Америке есть маленькое государство Уругвай. Там мне были рады, потому что их президент читал мои книги и мечтал о том, чтобы я приехал к ним. Президент сказал мне: «Мы дадим вам землю, чтобы вы могли создать общину. Присутствие вас и ваших учеников обогатит нас. Более того, сюда станут приезжать тысячи пилигримов. Уругвай - бедная страна, и доходы от туризма нам не помешают». И он тотчас же выдал мне визу на год........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.........Но когда об этом узнал американский президент Рейган (об этом потом рассказывал мне американский посол в Уругвае), он стал угрожать президенту Уругвая: «Ошо должен покинуть вашу страну через тридцать шесть часов. В противном случае вам придется вернуть все займы, которые мы к этом моменту успели выдать вам. А следующие займы в миллионы долларов, которые мы собирались выдать вам в ближайшие два года, вы не получите. Итак, выбирайте». Уругвай не может возвратить эти деньги и не может позволить себе отказываться от новых займов в следующие два года, потому что весь его бюджет зависит от этих миллионов долларов. Иначе вся экономика страны рухнет. Президент Уругвая был очень огорчен, когда говорил мне: «Ваш приезд в нашу страну открыл мне глаза хотя бы уже на то, что мы зависимые люди. А прежде мы жили в иллюзии». «Вам придется уехать, - вздохнул президент. - Это незаконно, потому что у вас есть официальная годовая виза и вы не совершали преступлений. А визу можно отнять только из-за правонарушений». Я успел прожить в Уругвае всего лишь месяц. И президент добавил: «С тяжелым сердцем я прошу вас уехать. Все мое сознание протестует против этого». +

И даже такой исход не удовлетворял Рейгана. Ему было мало того, чтобы я просто покинул Уругвай. Мой самолет стоял в аэропорту. Я сказал: «Ничего страшного, я могу покинуть вашу страну. Я не стану подвергать опасности вашу родину». Президент Уругвая лишь покачал головой: «Американский президент настаивает на том, чтобы вас депортировали. Вам нельзя покидать нашу страну по своей воле. Меня принуждают идти на преступление. Во-первых, я должен приказать вам покинуть Уругвай, хотя вы не сделали ничего дурного. Во-вторых, я должен депортировать вас. Но я абсолютно беспомощен. И все же я хочу сделать так, чтобы в вашем паспорте не было отметки о депортации из Уругвая. У нас есть маленький аэропорт. Переберитесь туда, а вечером улетите, не уведомив нас. Тогда мы сможем сказать, что Ошо, улетел, не предупредив нас, и у нас просто не было времени депортировать его». Но уругвайский президент ошибся. Должно быть, американские соглядатаи следили за моими передвижениями. Когда мой самолет приземлился в том маленьком аэропорту, там меня уже ждал американский посол со всеми нужными штампами, а также чиновник, который занимался депортациями. Меня задержали, потому что они хотели заполнить мои анкеты так, как и было надо. Когда я улетал, то сказал: «Это сущие пустяки...» На самом деле, мой паспорт превратился в исторический документ, ведь меня беспричинно депортировали из очень многих стран.

После того, как *я покинул Уругвай, президента этой страны пригласили в США, и там Рейган дал ему тридцать шесть миллионов долларов в «знак дружбы». Эту награду он получил за то, что меня выгнали в тридцать шесть часов, то есть миллион долларов за каждый час!* Наверно, мне стоит потребовать у этих правительств свой процент от этих сделок! Если вы получаете миллионы долларов за то, что изгоняете меня, то платите мне хотя бы два процента с ваших доходов. Администрация США начала писать правительствам всех стран... Я видел документы, которые американцы разослали во все правительства. В них написано: «Ошо опасен. Он может подорвать мораль страны, культуру страны, может испортить молодежь страны. Ошо может разрушать религию страны». Какой странный мир. Немецкие политики решили, что мне нельзя въезжать в Германию. Более того, мне запретили приземляться в немецких аэропортах даже для дозаправки. Я не понимаю, как я могу подорвать мораль людей, если посижу в своем самолете пятнадцать минут. В Англии мне не разрешили переночевать в гостинице, которая находилась в самом аэропорту, всего лишь каких-то шесть часов, а ведь у меня было такое право. Эго международный аэропорт.

каких-то шесть часов, а ведь у меня было такое право. Эго международный аэропорт. Мои пилоты несколько часов вели самолет и исчерпали временной лимит пилотирования. Лететь дальше, без отдыха, было противозаконно. Англичане отказали мне на всякий случай. Они сказали, что гостиница первого класса не предназначена для путешественников на частных самолетах, что в ней могут жить только те люди, которые летают коммерческими рейсами. Чтобы решить это затруднение, мы приобрели билеты на коммерческий рейс, на утро следующего дня. Но служащие аэропорта заранее получили депешу о нас. Уже в следующую минуту чиновник звонил премьер-министру: «Что сказать? Что делать?» Прежде ему не приходилось сталкиваться с такой ситуацией. Если он заявит мне, что мой ночлег в гостинице подорвет мораль английского народа, то подобное утверждение будет звучать очень глупо. Наконец, чиновник пришел ко мне и сказал: «Спорить бессмысленно. В правительстве решили, что вы можете переночевать только в тюрьме, да и то лишь шесть часов. Больше времени мы не разрешим вам оставаться на территории Англии». Итак, я не совершал преступлений, но английские чиновники предложили мне пожить шесть часов в тюрьме......

----------


## tempo

У меня просьба к каждому, кто читает эти заботливо вываленные копипастом пуды мудрости, написать: Я ЧИТАЮ.

(Aare может не признаваться  :Smile:  )

И, Across_the_mind, что ж ты игнорируешь крик души собрата по вере, и не выкладываешь то, что напрямую в лоб касается темы самоубийства??
... эх, уйду в протестанты, буду молиться на голую стенку и рубить бабло...

----------


## Aare

> У меня просьба к каждому, кто читает эти заботливо вываленные копипастом пуды мудрости, написать: Я ЧИТАЮ.


 А вот Юнити хвалил Акроса. Как думаешь, он читает?)) Юнити, теперь тебе придётся держать марку и читать всё это))




> (Aare может не признаваться  )


 Я признаюсь - это, пожалуй, единственная тема на форуме которую я НЕ читаю)) Остальные хоть глазами с пятого на десятое, но пробегу)) А копипасту сектантов без своих мыслей как-то вообще не интересно читать.

----------


## tempo

Acros, а ты не последователь ли Махавиры?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

часть 2: (продолжение) ….я учу только тишине, учу любить людей. Но со мной поступают так, словно я убийца …..После того, как я покинул Уругвай, президента этой страны пригласили в США, и там Рейган дал ему тридцать шесть миллионов долларов в «знак дружбы». Эту награду он получил за то, что меня выгнали в тридцать шесть часов, то есть миллион долларов за каждый час!.... Администрация США начала писать правительствам всех стран... Я видел документы, которые американцы разослали во все правительства. В них написано: «Ошо опасен. Он может подорвать мораль страны, культуру страны, может испортить молодежь страны. Ошо может разрушать религию страны»… Когда я осяду где-нибудь, я непременно займусь этим... Я по очереди буду вызывать в суд все эти страны, я хочу призвать их к ответу за ложь, за то, что меня называли "опасным", за то, что они вначале говорят "да", а через час отменяют свое же решение. Я намерен показать всему миру один простой факт: *демократии нет нигде.*Ошо


.....Мои пилоты несколько часов вели самолет и исчерпали временной лимит пилотирования. Лететь дальше, без отдыха, было противозаконно. Англичане отказали мне на всякий случай. Они сказали, что гостиница первого класса не предназначена для путешественников на частных самолетах, что в ней могут жить только те люди, которые летают коммерческими рейсами. Чтобы решить это затруднение, мы приобрели билеты на коммерческий рейс, на утро следующего дня. Но служащие аэропорта заранее получили депешу о нас. Уже в следующую минуту чиновник звонил премьер-министру: «Что сказать? Что делать?» Прежде ему не приходилось сталкиваться с такой ситуацией. Если он заявит мне, что мой ночлег в гостинице подорвет мораль английского народа, то подобное утверждение будет звучать очень глупо. Наконец, чиновник пришел ко мне и сказал: «Спорить бессмысленно. В правительстве решили, что вы можете переночевать только в тюрьме, да и то лишь шесть часов. Больше времени мы не разрешим вам оставаться на территории Англии». Итак, я не совершал преступлений, но английские чиновники предложили мне пожить шесть часов в тюрьме. Министр юстиции США постоянно повторял на пресс-конференции: «Я больше не хочу слышать имя Ошо. И мне не хотелось бы, чтобы журналисты рассказывали о его идеях. Лучше объявите ему информационный бойкот».
Политики решили устроить мне информационную блокаду. Меня не должны пускать ни в одну страну мира, в Индию нельзя пускать ни одного моего саньясинаСарджано говорит, что божественная ярость, которая кричит в ней, поет свою страстную песню ради многих тысяч сердец, которые хотят встретиться со своим мастером, но им мешают преграды из страха, бюрократии, паспортов и замаскированного сопротивления. Сарджано прекрасно понимает ситуацию, потому что она родом из Италии. Она и другие итальянские саньясины целый год пытались выбить для меня трехнедельную туристическую визу, а итальянские чиновники всякий раз говорили им: «Приходите на следующей неделе». Так прошел целый год. Папа Римский заявил итальянскому правительству ультиматум: ни в коем случае не пускать в страну Ошо. Вот какие трусы правят людьми. Сарджано только что еще раз спросила итальянские власти, сколько еще недель нам ждать. Чиновники ответили: «Прошлой целый год, поэтому ваш запрос устарел. Сделайте новый запрос». Сарджано составила новый запрос, но я думаю, что с ним также будут тянуть целый год, а потом назовут устаревшим. Когда Папа Римский приезжал в Италию, его ругали все: индуисты, мусульмане, джайны, буддисты. Куда бы он ни поехал, всюду его бранили. Во всей Индии только я встал на защиту Папы Римского. Я сказал его недоброжелателям: «Вы ведете себя некрасиво, подтверждаете свою слабость. Поприветствуйте Папу Римского и пригласите его на открытую публичную дискуссию на религиозную тему. Вот в этом будет какая-то ценность. Давайте выясним, насколько хорошо Папа Римский разбирается в основах религии»

Десять тысяч лет Индия весь свой гений направляла на религиозные поиски. Во всем мире больше нет страны, где люди столь же интенсивно и настойчиво занимаются религиозными поисками. Христианство кажется таким инфантильным на фоне буддизма, что не нужно даже критиковать Папу Римского. Его визит в Индию дал нам хорошую возможность. И если бы он стал приходить на интеллектуальные дискуссии во всей стране, тогда, как мне кажется, он ни за что не приехал бы в Индию во второй раз. Я понимаю твое возмущение против бюрократии, паспортов и завуалированных уловок. «Скажи, разве это не любовь?» Сарджано, я всегда отвечаю, что ты слишком сильно любишь меня. «Я кричу: “Вы негодяи!” Ибо я не могу спокойно видеть, как они затыкают тебе рот и сковывают тебе ноги... Крик громче тишины». Сарджано, здесь я с тобой не согласен. Тишина всегда громче любого крика. У крика есть начало и конец, а тишина вечна. Тишина это крик всего существования. Но я не стал бы мешать тебе кричать, потому что люди, к которым ты обращаешь свои восклицания, столь глухи, что с твоей стороны очень сострадательно кричать на них как можно громче. И они столь безумны, что они все равно не смогут понять безмолвие. Безмолвие могут понять только те люди, которые знают, что это такое, которые пережили безмолвие. Возможно, твой крик достигнет младенческих умов политиков, бюрократов, теологов, религиозных дилеров, потому что внутри них все грохочет и скрежещет. Они понятия не имеют о том, что такое безмолвие. Если бы они постигли внутреннюю тишину, тогда я с радостью принял бы их.

Первый протест против моего тюремного заточения из-за границы пришел из Японии, от одного мастера дзен. Он сразу же позвонил Рейгану, а потом мне. Он сказал мне: «Я только что говорил по телефону с Рональдом Рейганом. Я предупредил его о том, что он совершает великий грех, за который ему придется пострадать» Он никогда не встречался со мной, но в его монастыре мои книги читают как священные писания. Его ученики познают дзен через мои книги. Дзен родился в Японии, но этот мастер дзен нашел более совершенное выражение, более глубокое значение в моих словах. Поэтому он стал учить своих учеников не через японские священные писания, а через мои книги. Я сказал ему по телефону: «Я благодарен вам за то, что вы защищаете меня, и все же вам не следовало говорить Рейгану о том, что он должен раскаяться, поскольку он совершил грех». «Я был очень рассержен, - объяснил японский мастер дзен. - Всю жизнь я просто медитировал и ничего не делал. Но я увидел вас по телевизору в цепях и наручниках. С вами обращались как с убийцей, поэтому я не мог оставаться безмолвным». Этот старый мастер дзен сделал правильное предсказание. Рейган и министр юстиции США господин Миз потерпят поражение. «Ирангейт» добьет их.

Но дни Рейгана и этого господина Миза сочтены, у них нет будущего. Поэтому не сердись. Даже если ты будешь кричать, твой крик будет пронизан любовью, состраданием, чтобы глухие могли услышать, а слепые - увидеть. «Скажи, разве это не любовь?» Сарджано, это любовь изобильная. Только не забывай в своем гневе, в своей ярости о том, что именно любовь рычит словно лев. В своей основе это любовь. Все, что они сделали и делают, укоренено в бессознательности. Нельзя слишком активно сердиться на них, ведь они нуждаются в чистой жалости и сострадании. И здесь, в Индии происходит то же самое, что и повсюду... Мы владеем этим ашрамом с 1974 года. Мы купили эту землю. Но правительство не перевело ее на наше имя. Получается, что мы заплатили деньги, но данное имущество по-прежнему принадлежит первоначальным владельцам. Муниципалитет продолжает требовать с нас налоги, и исправно выплачиваем их. Когда я уехал на пять лет в Америку, наши люди здесь разобрали одно строение, поскольку в нем больше не было нужды. Оставшимся саньясинам было достаточно и одного зала. До моего отъезда в США здесь постоянно находились десять тысяч человек. Скоро они снова начнут приезжать сюда, поэтому мы начали заново отстраивать здание. Мы собираем его вновь из прежних конструкций, но глава муниципалитета пришел в ярость и заявил, что двадцать восьмого февраля он явился сюда с бульдозерами и разрушит здание. Но это же наш храм!

Итак, двадцать восьмого февраля у нас будет настоящий праздник! Некоторым из вас придется лечь и перекрыть всю дорогу. Повсюду будут играть музыканты, танцевать саньясины. Скажите этим людям: «Сначала вам придется передавить бульдозерами всех саньясинов, а потом вы сможете разрушить наши строения, потому что тогда они уже никому не будут нужны. Но до тех пор, пока вы не передавите всех саньясинов, вы не сможете продвинуться по земле нашего ашрама ни на дюйм!» Вот тогда мы посмотрим, хватит ли мужества главе муниципалитета. Мы не станем проявлять насилие. Мы будем петь о любви, играть на музыкальных инструментах, радостно танцевать. Пусть все люди в мире узнают о том, что быть радостным, безмятежным, любящим, ненасильственным и веселым преступно. Может быть, это событие поднимет уровень сознания человечества. Итак, вы должны приготовиться к веселому празднику. Сарджано, у тебя будет прекрасная возможность. Знай же, что ты можешь даже умереть ради истины, с танцем и песнями, радостно, без гнева, просто с любовью и состраданием........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.........Из Греции мы отправились в Женеву. Мы просто хотели отдохнуть там одну ночь, но стоило властям услышать мое имя, как они тут же завопили: "Ни в коем случае! Не пускать!" Мне не позволили даже сойти с трапа. Мы полетели в Швецию. Все говорят, что Швеция - самая прогрессивная в Европе и даже во всем мире страна, что Швеция дает убежище террористам, революционерам и опальным политикам, что это очень мягкая страна. И мы добрались до Швеции. Мы хотели просто переночевать, пилоты были совсем измучены. Они просто не имели права сидеть за штурвалом дольше, это запрещено. И нас ждала большая радость: мы попросили только одну ночь, а чиновник в аэропорту выдал каждому недельную визу! Но следом примчалась полиция. Наши визы отменили, а нам велели убираться. Они сказали, что не пустят в страну такого человека. Они пускают к себе террористов, убийц, мафиози - и всем дают убежище. Но пускать меня они испугались. А я ведь не просил убежища, я не собирался там жить, нам хотелось просто отдохнуть одну ночь! И мы развернулись на Лондон. На этот раз у нас были все законные права. Но мы решили дополнительно подстраховаться и купили билеты первого класса на следующий день. У нас был частный самолет, но мы все равно купили билеты на случай, если нам скажут: "У вас нет билетов на завтрашний рейс, так что мы не разрешаем вам задерживаться в комнате отдыха первого класса". Мы купили билеты на всех, так что имели полное право остаться в зале ожидания.

Мы сказали чиновникам: "Да, у нас частный самолет - но вот наши билеты на коммерческий рейс". Но те тут же отыскали какой-то подзаконный акт, с которым не поспоришь: "Окончательное решение принимает администрация аэропорта, а мы не разрешаем вам входить в зал ожидания". Я просто поражался! Неужели я мог подорвать их мораль, их религию, просто сидя в зале ожидания? Начнем с того, что я собирался просто выспаться, а утром мы уже улетали. Но нет! Так называемые цивилизованные страны - это варварские, первобытные общества. Нам вот что сказали: "Этой ночью мы готовы разместить вас разве что в тюремной камере". В Ирландии мы тоже просили одни сутки, чтобы наши пилоты могли отдохнуть. И в аэропорту нам дали целую неделю! Тому человеку было все равно, кто мы и с какой целью прилетели. Наверное, напился до смерти! Мы приехали в гостиницу, а утром явилась полиция. Они проверили наши паспорта и прервали визы. "Нам сначала дали неделю, а теперь без всяких объяснений прерывают визу, - сказали мы. - Никто из нас даже не выходил го гостиницы. Мы не совершили никаких преступлений. Что происходит?" Мы задели их за живое. Они сначала разрешили недельное пребывание, а потом отменили свое решение, а причин объяснить не могли.

Подумав, они сказали: "Ладно, оставайтесь, сколько хотите, но ни шагу из гостиницы!" Мы провели там пятнадцать дней. Нам нужно было выждать время. Наши люди работали в Испании, а испанское правительство намерено было предоставить мне постоянное место жительства. Нам просто нужно было немного подождать: когда в Испании покончат с формальностями, мы полетим туда прямо из Ирландии. И мы прожили в Ирландии полмесяца без всякой визы. В тот день, когда мы улетали из этой страны, тамошний министр внутренних дел сообщил членам парламента, что мы никогда не были в Ирландии! *Культурные, образованные люди - и такая откровенная ложь! Он ведь все знал, и правительство знало, и полиция.* Когда я осяду где-нибудь, я непременно займусь этим... Я по очереди буду вызывать в суд все эти страны, я хочу призвать их к ответу за ложь, за то, что меня называли "опасным", за то, что они вначале говорят "да", а через час отменяют свое же решение. Я намерен показать всему миру один простой факт: демократии нет нигде. После того, как я покинул Уругвай, президента этой страны пригласили в США, и там Рейган дал ему тридцать шесть миллионов долларов в «знак дружбы». Эту награду он получил за то, что меня выгнали в тридцать шесть часов, то есть миллион долларов за каждый час! Наверно, мне стоит потребовать у этих правительств свой процент от этих сделок! Если вы получаете миллионы долларов за то, что изгоняете меня, то платите мне хотя бы два процента с ваших доходов.

Администрация США начала писать правительствам всех стран... Я видел документы, которые американцы разослали во все правительства. В них написано: «Ошо опасен. Он может подорвать мораль страны, культуру страны, может испортить молодежь страны. Ошо может разрушать религию страны». Испания 14 марта Ошо и его спутникам пообещали выдать испанские визы, но три дня спустя в визах отказывают, сославшись на досье, предоставленные американскими и немецкими службами. 18 марта Ошо приземляется в Мадриде, где его окружает национальная гвардия. Тем временем уругвайский консул ставит в паспорта Ошо и его друзей штампы, разрешающие пребывание в Уругвае. Следующей остановкой становится сенегальская Дакка. Там Ошо проводит ночь, а наутро вылетает в Уругвай. В тот же день Европарламент обсуждает шаги, запрещающие Ошо пребывание в любой стране Европейского Сообщества. Просто удивительно! Меня обсуждают в парламентах стран, где я ни разу не был. Меня даже там обсуждают, где нет ни одного моего санньясина. Как будто я представляю собой мировую угрозу! У них третья, ядерная война на носу, а они меня обсуждают!
И это очень показательно. Они уже поняли, что, если я буду и дальше учить, их прогнившие общественные системы рухнут. А я собираюсь учить несмотря ни на что. Никто мне не помешает. Я всегда найду способ. И отныне я намерен еще больше оттачивать каждый свой аргумент против. Я покажу нутро всех правительств, которые мешают мне встретиться со своими людьми! 
Ошо

----------


## tempo

Aare, извини, но моя карма мне ценна, и я не хочу усугублять её, вытаясь общаться со щелевым рассудком.
Так что я в эту тему больше не заглсну, как уже поступаю с дневниками машущего ножиками праведника.
Если есть желание продолжить об Ошо - где-нибудь отдельно от.
Нах, нах )

----------


## Aare

Tempo, как скажешь) Мне интеремно с тобой оющаться, потму как ты мой любимый поэт современности)) Поэтому готова общаться в любом ключе, который ты предложишь)
Однако ж, мне всё же было бы интересно узнать твоё развёрнутое мнение об Ошо. И если ты готов диалог продолжить, можешь написать в люьом месте на фоуме. Например создать тему в дневниках ии напимать в моей теме прл секты) Если тебя эта тема заколебала вообще, то можешь не писать нигде. Так как?)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(часть 3) 

*Отравление Ошо правительством*

Ошо обещает сотрудничать с правоохранительными органами и помочь до конца расследовать преступления Шилы, но следователей больше интересует поиск повода обвинить в чем-то самого Ошо и жителей города. Настойчиво расходятся слухи о том, что больше жюри готовит обвинительный акт, где Ошо и нескольких его санньясинов обвиняют в нарушении им миграционных правил. Однако попытки адвокатов Ошо, договориться о мирной явке с повинной, отвергнуты прокурором штата Чарльзом Тернером, который заявляет, что подобные переговоры «преждевременны». Тем временем национальная гвардия занимает позиции удобные для вторжения в Раджнишпурам. Угроза жестокого вооруженного нападения на общину заставляет принять решение о том, что Ошо должен совершить авиаперелет через всю страну и укрыться в Шарлотте, штат Северная Каролина. Предполагается, что там он будет в безопасности, а адвокаты тем временем попытаются прояснить ситуацию. В аэропорту Шарлотты Ошо и его спутников встречают вооруженные до зубов сотрудники таможни и судебные исполнители, извещенные о том, что перед ними якобы опасный террорист. Ордера на арест у чиновников нет, и они зачитывают список подозреваемых, переданных из Орегона по факсу. Ни одного из этих людей в самолете нет, но пассажиров — в том числе и Ошо — все-таки берут под стражу и заключают в камеру предварительного заключения федеральной тюрьмы Шарлотты.

На слушании дела, которое проходит три дня спустя, сопровождающих Ошо санньясинов отпускают, но его самого судья обязывает вернуться в Орегон для дополнительного слушания. Власти настаивают, чтобы он вернулся назад на тюремном транспортном самолете, а не пассажирским или частным рейсом. Перелет в Орегон занимает у тюремного самолета шесть дней; на протяжении одного дня правительство отказывается раскрыть место пребывания Ошо даже его адвокатам. Со временем становится известно, что Ошо тем временем содержат в федеральном исправительном заведении Рино, штат Оклахома, причем под вымышленным именем — якобы ради его собственной безопасности. В Орегоне Ошо наконец-то освобождают под залог. Ему предъявлено обвинение в нарушении ряда иммиграционных правил; утверждается также, что он самостоятельно сочетал браком своих учеников и неверно указал намерения своего приезда в поданной при въезде в страну туристической визе. После переговоров с властями Орегона адвокаты Ошо по-прежнему обеспокоены его безопасностью в том случае, если дело затянется. После долгих уговоров Ошо неохотно уступает просьбе «не опротестовывать» два из тридцати четырех пунктов обвинения и мирно покинуть страну. Тюремное заключение самым серьезным образом сказывается на его здоровье, но лишь два года спустя врачи начнут подозревать, что во время пребывания под стражей Ошо был отравлен...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*..." Когда меня выслали, прокурор штата Чарльз Тернер признался на пресс-конференции, что я не совершал никаких преступлений. Он объяснил причину моей депортации так: «Мы хотели уничтожить эту общину. В этом состояла наша главная задача». Но общину нельзя было уничтожить, не избавившись вначале от меня.* Меня взяли под стражу без ордера на арест, не объяснив причин, не предъявив никаких обвинений. Клочок бумаги, на нем какие-то имена — и нам говорят: «Нам приказано немедленно арестовать этих людей». «Загляните в наши паспорта! — сказал я. — В этом списке нет ни моего имени, ни имен моих шести спутников. Это нелепо! Посмотрите на наши паспорта и сравните одни имена с другими. Вы что-то перепутали». Но нас все равно арестовали. По правде говоря, у них и не могло быть никакого повода для ареста. Но меня двенадцать дней не хотели выпускать под залог. Меня арестовали в Северной Каролине, а оттуда до Орегона, где находилась наша община, всего пять часов лету. Но меня везли в Портленд целых двенадцать дней, меня таскали из одной тюрьмы и другую. За двенадцать дней я успел побывать в шести тюрьмах. И только позже я все понял, когда британские специалисты по ядам изучили мои симптомы и вынесли свое заключение: я был отравлен таллием. Этот яд нельзя выявить по анализам крови или мочи — он очень быстро распадается. Но симптомы остались. Отрава распалась, но успела что-то нарушить в моем организме. Этот яд давно применяется против политзаключенных. Но если хоть чуток превысить дозу, человек умрет сразу.

Вот почему меня держали под стражей двенадцать дней — яд давали крошечными дозами, чтобы я не отдал концы прямо в тюрьме. Тогда весь мир возмутился бы. И когда меня наконец-то освободили, мне было велено покинуть Америку немедленно, в течение четверти часа. Перед судом стояла моя машина, а в аэропорту ждал мой самолет, он был готов к взлету. Я должен был убраться из страны немедленно. Они боялись, что я подам жалобу в Верховный Суд, если задержусь хотя бы на день. А в данном случае у меня были все шансы выиграть дело, ведь ни одно из их обвинений... Тридцать четыре пункта против человека, который хранил молчание и ни разу не вышел из своего дома! Как такой человек может совершить тридцать четыре преступления? К тому же ни одно из них не было доказано. Когда я вижу демократию «по-американски» в деле... Как глупо говорить о демократии в этой стране! Их Конституция — просто показуха для внешнего мира. Страной заправляют преступники, что-то лепечущие о свободах......."

Отравлен в рейгановской Америке

За целых семь недель врачи так и не смогли вылечить Ошо от инфекционного воспаления ушей. Он был очень плох, а 7 ноября 1987 года вышел на люди и объявил, что, по мнению врачей, во время тюремного заключения в США его отравили таллием. -

Ошо: " Мой личный врач, доктор Амрито, немедленно оповестил об этом врачей-санньясинов по всему миру и попросил их связаться с лучшими специалистами по ядам. Тот факт, что мой организм лишился всех защитных механизмов, он сам может объяснить только отравлением. Эта мысль, к которой он пришел после долгого анализа, постепенно окрепла. Он погрузился в соответствующие исследования и убедился, что определенные симптомы могут возникать только под действием яда. С тех пор, как я провел двенадцать дней в американских тюрьмах, у меня началась бессонница. И в организме многое изменилось: я лишился аппетита, пища стала казаться мне совершенно безвкусной, в животе постоянно крутит, меня тошнит и рвет... жажды нет, но чувство такое, будто внутри все переворачивается. Затронута, похоже, и нервная система. Временами все мое тело охватывает сильная дрожь — особенно в руках. Еще у меня начали подергиваться веки. В тот день, когда меня посадили в камеру, я весил сто пятьдесят фунтов, а сейчас — всего сто тридцать. Три месяца назад у меня страшно разболелась кость в правой кисти. Все это — признаки отравления. Доктор Амрито попросил всех моих санньясинов-медиков обратиться за помощью к лучшим на свете специалистам по ядам. Другой врач, доктор Дхьян Йоги, тут же взял у меня анализы крови и мочи, образцы волос — и отправился в Англию и Германию к лучшим экспертам. В Европе сказали, что через два года в организме уже не выявить никаких следов яда, но симптомы действительно указывают на отравление.

Английские и немецкие специалисты предположили, что это был таллий, ядовитое вещество из группы тяжелых металлов. Его следы в организме пропадают через восемь недель, но воздействие остается: отрава разрушает защитные механизмы тела, противостоящие болезням. Все симптомы, которые я перечислил, характерны для отравления таллием. Минувшие семь недель... Вы думали, что у меня просто недомогание. Доктор Премда, мой глазной хирург, поспешил в Германию за лучшими лекарствами, но мне ничто не помогало, кроме медитаций. Это единственное лекарство, превозмогающее все материальное. Эти семь недель я день и ночь лежал в кромешном мраке, безмолвно наблюдал за своим телом и старался сберечь незамутненность сознания. Я боролся со смертью, это была схватка между моей смертью и вашей любовью. И вы можете радоваться, потому что ваша любовь победила. Мне было бы очень горько оставлять вас в этом чудесном состоянии, когда вы только-только начали расти. Я хочу, чтобы мои люди преобразились, а затем сотворили новую, настоящую цивилизацию, стали новым человечеством на этой прекрасной планете. Есть лишь одна религия — религия любви. Есть лишь один Бог — Бог радости, жизни и счастья. Вся эта Земля едина, все человечество — единое целое. Мы — частички друг друга. Я не сержусь на тех, кто меня отравил. Я все им прощаю. Они просто не ведали, что творят. Говорят, история повторяется. Но это не история повторяется, а человеческая слепота, человеческая несознательность. Как только человек начнет сознавать, видеть и слышать, повторений уже не будет. Тогда и не будут отравлять Сократа, распинать Иисуса, безжалостно убивать Мансура... Такие люди — наши лучшие цветы, высочайшие вершины. Они — наша судьба, наше предназначение, присущий каждому потенциал, который они раскрыли до конца.
Я надеюсь, что вы никогда не будете питать ни к кому ненависти — только понимание, любовь и всепрощение. Это единственная настоящая молитва. И только такая молитва вознесет человека к высшим уровням сознания. В глубине души я полностью убежден, что мое тело, мою нервную систему отравили, — но мое сознание, мою сущность отравить нельзя. Это даже хорошо, что они дали мне возможность увидеть себя вне тела, вне разума. Эти семь недель превратились в испытание огнем. И вы, сами о том не догадываясь, поддерживали меня каждую секунду. Если бы не ваша любовь, я не смог бы победить отраву, потому что тогда у меня не было бы причин бороться. Я добился всего, я обрел все, что мог, я уже вернулся домой. Но я видел, что вы еще спотыкаетесь, бредете на ощупь. Бросать вас в таком положении было бы бессердечием, жестокостью. Я хочу, чтобы жизнь каждого из вас стала рассветом, когда вокруг поют птицы и распускаются цветы. Кроме этого, у меня нет никаких причин оставаться на этой земле. Помните: я живу ради вас. Память об этом не позволит вам сбиться с пути. Она поможет вам понять варварский мир, в котором мы живем, этот сумасшедший дом, который именуют человечеством. Она будет напоминать вам, что мы должны создать нового человека и новый мир. Это тяжелейшее испытание. Только отважные и умные, мечтающие дотянуться до самых далеких звезд... Только те немногие, кто смогли понять меня и стали моими спутниками... У меня нет учеников, нет последователей — есть только любимые люди, друзья, спутники. Я хотел бы, чтобы вы тоже увидели эту красоту, ощутили это блаженство, которое срослось с биением моего сердца. Потому что оно — пульс всей Вселенной.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Когда я пытаюсь представить все, от чего человек должен очиститься, эта задача представляется мне крайне сложной. Мне кажется, человеку труднее всего отказаться от своей так называемой силы, власти, будь она мирской или духовной. По моему, такие люди скорее согласятся взорвать весь мир, чем откажутся от своей власти. Это так?
*

*Ответ:* Это так. Люди настолько неосознанны, что могут пойти на что угодно, лишь бы сохранить свою власть, свое положение – даже если для этого придется взорвать весь мир. Они готовы рисковать чем угодно, лишь бы защитить свое эго. И это люди, которые обычно занимают руководящие посты, потому что только такие люди стремятся к власти.
Ни один творческий, разумный человек не стремится к власти. Ни один разумный человек не заинтересован в том, чтобы господствовать над другими людьми. В первую очередь он хочет познать себя. Поэтому люди, обладающие более высокими интеллектуальными способностями, обычно склоняются к мистицизму, а самые посредственные люди гонятся за властью. Эта власть может быть мирской, политической, это может быть власть денег, это может быть духовное господство над миллионами людей, но главное их желание – управлять как можно б&#243;льшим числом людей.

Это желание возникает из за того, что вы не знаете себя и не хотите знать, что не знаете себя. Вы так боитесь осознать неведение, в которое погружено самое ваше существо. И вы сбегаете от этой тьмы, используя разные методы – гонитесь за деньгами, за властью, уважением, почестями. А человек, у которого внутри тьма, способен на любые разрушительные действия.

Созидательная деятельность невозможна для такого человека, потому что созидание проистекает из сознательности, к нему нужно пробудиться. Свет, любовь и творческое начало никак не связаны с тягой к превосходству – зачем вам над кем то господствовать? Другой человек – это другой человек; вы не хотите ни над кем господствовать и не хотите, чтобы кто то ставил себя выше вас. Вкус свободы – это тот самый вкус, который вы испытываете, когда начинаете пробуждаться.

Но те люди погружены в сон. И в этом состоянии глубокого сна они производят бомбы, ядерное оружие, не ведая, что творят. Побудительным мотивом для них служит только одно – мысль о еще большей власти. Всякий, кто окажется у них на пути, должен быть уничтожен. Иное им неведомо. Это дикари, которые еще не стали человеческими существами. Да, они способны разрушить весь мир – они уже подготовились к этому.

Люди, стоящие у власти, уже практически созрели для того, чтобы уничтожить мир, лишь бы не лишиться своей власти. Я понимаю их логику – хотя они сами, возможно, ее и не осознают. Их логика такова: мы все равно погибнем, так что с того, что погибнет и весь мир; наша смерть неизбежна, так почему мы должны беспокоиться о том, будет мир существовать после нашей смерти или нет; главное, мы должны оставаться у власти до тех пор, пока мы здесь, и нас не волнует, что будет, если разразится третья мировая война.
Внутренняя логика здесь такова: когда человек умирает, для него умирает весь мир. Когда то вас здесь не было, и для вас не имеет особого значения, существовал в то время мир или нет. Однажды вас здесь не будет – и для вас также не имеет значения, будет существовать мир или он будет уничтожен ядерным оружием. Для этих людей имеет значение лишь то, что они стоят у власти, и они хотят доказать всему миру, что они самые могущественные.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Мир политики в своей основе находится на инстинктивном уровне. Он принадлежит закону джунглей: прав тот, кто сильнее. И люди, интересующиеся политикой, просто посредственны. Для политики не нужно никакой квалификации, кроме одной - глубокого чувства неполноценности. Политику можно свести к почти математической максиме. Политика - это воля к власти. Фридрих Ницше написал книгу "Воля к власти".* Она очень значительна, потому что воля к власти выражается многими путями. Поэтому вы должны понимать политику не только как политику, которая известна под названием политики. Каждый раз, когда кто-то преследует цели власти, это политика.

Неважно, связано ли это с государством, с правительством и тому подобными вещами... В любой другой области, например, в университете: лектор пытается стать профессором, профессор хочет стать деканом, декан хочет стать проректором - постоянная борьба за власть. По крайней мере можно было ожидать, что этого не будет в области образования. Но никого не интересует образование, всех интересует власть.

В религии то же самое: епископ хочет стать кардиналом, кардинал хочет стать папой. Каждый стоит на лестнице, пытаясь взобраться выше, а другие тянут его за ноги вниз. Те, кто выше, пытаются его столкнуть, чтобы он не мог подняться до их уровня. И то же самое делается с теми, кто стоит на лестнице ниже: один тянет их за ноги, другой бьет и лягает, чтобы тот оставался как можно ниже. Вся лестница, если ты видишь ее как наблюдатель, - это просто цирк. И это происходит везде, во всем. Таким образом, для меня политика - это попытка доказать свое превосходство. Но почему? - потому что глубоко внутри ты чувствуешь себя неполноценным. А человек инстинкта обречен чувствовать себя неполноценным - он и есть неполноценный. Это не "комплекс неполноценности", это факт, реальность - он и есть неполноценный. Жить жизнью инстинкта значит жить на самом нижнем из всех возможных уровней жизни.

Если ты понимаешь эту борьбу, борьбу за превосходство, ты выходишь из борьбы - ты просто говоришь: "Я это я, ни превосходящий, ни неполноценный". Если ты стоишь в стороне и наблюдаешь все представление, ты вошел во второй мир - мир разума и сознания. Дело только в том, чтобы понять гнилую ситуацию, в которую ловится каждый. Нужно уделить этой ситуации лишь немного терпеливой наблюдательности: "Что происходит? И даже если я достигну самой высшей ступени лестницы, какой смысл?" Ты просто торчишь среди неба и выглядишь, как дурак. Идти некуда. Конечно, спуститься ты не можешь, потому что люди поднимут тебя на смех: - Куда ты? Что случилось? Ты что, побежден? Ты не можешь спуститься вниз и не можешь двинуться дальше, потому что выше ступеньки нет, и вот ты просто торчишь в небе, притворяясь, что к чему-то пришел, что нашел цель жизни.

И ты знаешь, что ничего не нашел. Ты просто остался в дураках, и вся твоя жизнь потрачена впустую. Теперь подниматься больше некуда, а если ты спустишься, то станешь всеобщим посмешищем. Поэтому каждый, кто становится президентом или премьер-министром страны, - молится только о том, чтобы умереть на своем посту. Потому что вниз спуститься ты не можешь - это очень оскорбительно, унизительно; выше подниматься некуда. Ты застрял; только смерть может освободить тебя от этой дилеммы.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Человек изо всех сил пытается где только возможно быть выше других, быть кем-то особенным, выдающимся - но все это политика. И с моей точки зрения, ею интересуются только посредственные люди. Разумные люди занимаются более важными вещами. Разум не может растрачивать себя впустую на борьбу с третьесортной, уродливой политикой, грязной политикой.* Только третьесортные люди становятся президентами, премьер-министрами. Разумный человек не будет тратить силы на эту пустыню, которая никуда не ведет и в которой нет даже оазиса.

Таким образом, инстинктивный уровень политики - это просто "прав тот, кто сильнее" - закон джунглей. Адольф Гитлер, Иосиф Сталин, Муссолини, Бонапарт, Александр, Тамерлан - все эти люди больше похожи на волков, чем на человеческие существа. Если мы хотим иметь настоящее человечество в мире, мы должны совершенно вычеркнуть из истории имена этих людей. Мы должны забыть, что эти люди когда-либо существовали; они были кошмарным сном. Но, как ни странно, вся история полна именами этих людей. Что такое история? Просто вырезки из газет древних времен. Если ты пойдешь и кому-то поможешь, никакая газета не напишет об этом репортаж; если ты пойдешь и кого-то убьешь, этим наполнятся все газеты. И что такое ваша история, как не эти люди, стоявшие всем поперек дороги и оставившие в человеческом сознании раны? И это вы называете историей? В ваших умах нет ничего, кроме мусора.



Очень странно, что настоящие цветы разума даже не упоминаются. Мне было так трудно что-то узнать об этих людях. Я искал во многих библиотеках, пытался разузнать больше об этих людях, которые были настоящими творцами! Они заложили основы. Но мы знаем только одну сторону мира - мир, в котором прав тот, кто сильнее. Затем второй уровень: сильнее тот, кто прав.

Разум верит в нахождение правоты. Не нужно сражаться мечами и бомбами и убивать друг друга, потому что сила не может доказать ничью правоту. Как вы думаете, если бы Мухаммед-Али вышел на ринг против Гаутамы Будды... конечно, он победил бы в первом же раунде. Во втором раунде не явилось бы необходимости, первого было бы довольно; бедный Будда стал бы котлетой! И, видя эту ситуацию, он сам начнет считать: один, два, три, четыре, пять, шесть, семь, восемь, девять, десять. Он не будет дожидаться, пока считать начнет рефери. И он не поднимется с пола; он сосчитает до десяти, лежа на полу. Он скажет: - Со мной все кончено - ты победитель. Но сила не доказывает правоту - она вполне уместна в мире животных и в мире инстинкта. Разум все меняет местами: "Сильнее тот, кто прав", а правота должна определяться разумом, логикой, рассудительностью, доводами…
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ты никогда не увидишь, чтобы животные воевали. Конечно, они иногда дерутся, но это драки между индивидуумами, а не войны, когда все вороны Востока воюют со всеми воронами Запада или все собаки Индии воюют с собаками Пакистана. Так не бывает. Собаки не дуры, и вороны тоже. Да, иногда они дерутся, и ничего ненормального в этом нет. Если на их свободу посягают, они вступают в драку. Но это драки между индивидуумами, а не масштабные войны.*



А что наделали вы? Вы обуздали человечество, не позволяя индивидуумам иногда выплескивать свой гнев — что было бы естественно. В результате каждый человек постоянно накапливает гнев, подавляет его... и однажды каждый человек настолько переполняется ядом, что тот прорывается мировой войной.

Послушание не требует разума. Послушны машины.

Еще никто никогда не слыхал о непослушной машине.

И еще — послушание просто. Оно снимает с человека любое бремя ответственности. Нет нужды реагировать, ты просто делаешь то, что велят. Ответственность лежит на источнике, откуда исходит приказ. В определенном отношении ты очень свободен. Тебя нельзя осудить за твои действия.

Власть находится в руках у таких людей... любой псих может нажать на кнопку и покончить со всем человечеством, со всей жизнью на Земле.

Но, возможно, в глубине души человечество хочет покончить с собой. Возможно, на индивидуальном уровне людям не хватает смелости совершить самоубийство, но в глобальном масштабе они готовы.

Твердо помни, что индивидуумы не совершали великих преступлений. Великие преступления всегда совершает толпа, ибо в толпе индивидуум полагает: «Я не ответствен за происходящее». Он думает: «Я просто следую за другими людьми». Прежде чем сделать что-то сомнительное на индивидуальном уровне, человек трижды подумает. Что я делаю? Правильно ли это? Согласуется ли с моей совестью? Но не в толпе. В толпе ты теряешься, никто никогда и не узнает, что ты принадлежал ей.

Религии, общество, политики давали людям в качестве жизненного руководства только вымыслы. Теперь все эти вымыслы рассыпались и людям больше незачем жить — отсюда их терзания. Это не просто обычная тревога.

Тревога всегда сосредоточена вокруг конкретной проблемы. У тебя нет денег, нет теплой одежды, а на пороге зима, ты болен, а лекарств не достать, — это тревоги. Тревоги касаются конкретных проблем.

Терзания не обусловлены конкретной проблемой. Само бытие как таковое кажется бесплодным и тщетным. Кажется, что просто дышать — бесполезная трата сил. Ты строишь планы на завтра, но наступает момент, когда понимаешь, что ничего не произойдет. Тут начинаются терзания. Когда человеком овладевают терзания, единственная его забота — о том, чтобы выйти из этого жизненного круго*ворота. Отсюда рост уровня самоубийств и вызревание подсознательного желания человечества, чтобы началась третья мировая война и... «мне не придется отвечать за совершенное самоубийство. Мировая война прикончит всех, и меня в том числе».

Зачем нужны разные страны?

Вся Земля едина.

Линии начерчены только на картах, и из-за этих линий вы деретесь, убиваете, зверствуете. Такая глупая игра, и, если человечество не сошло с ума, тогда совершенно не*понятно, почему она продолжается.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Война существует не потому, что разные группы людей во внешнем мире воюют друг с другом; в корне своем война существует потому, что человек в конфликте. Корень войны внутри человека, вовне вы видите только ветви и листья.* Через каждые десять лет человечеству необходима миро*вая война. За десять лет человек накапливает внутри себя столько ярости, сумасшествия, помешательства, что ему необходимо извержение.

Пока мы не трансформируем сам человеческий сцена*рий, пока мы не дадим человеку совершенно новую про*грамму жизни и бытия, мы можем продолжать говорить о мире, но продолжать готовиться к войне. Именно это мы делали на протяжении тысяч лет: говорили о мире и созда*вали войну. И весь абсурд в том, что даже во имя мира мы сражаемся: величайшие войны были во имя мира. Прошлое было совершенно разрушительным. С помощью той же са*мой энергии человечество могло бы создать рай на земле, а все, что мы сделали — мы вместо этого создали ад. Но во*прос не в том, чтобы изменить политические идеологии в мире, вопрос не в том, чтобы научить людей братству, по*тому что все это уже делалось, и все это провалилось.



Нехорошо что-то более глубокое. Человек расщеплен; те же самые люди, которые говорят о мире, являются причиной этой расщепленности. Они разделили человека на хорошее и плохое, низшее и высшее, земное и божественное, материаль*ное и духовное. Они создали трещину в человеческой душе, и внутри идет постоянная война. Все люди борются сами с собой, а когда им надоедает, они начинают бороться с кем-то другим.

Вот почему во времена войны люди выглядят более частливыми. Их лица сияют энтузиазмом, их походка ста*новятся танцующей. Они трепещут, потому что хотя бы несколько дней им не нужно сражаться с собой, они наш*ли козла отпущения — снаружи. Это может быть фашист, это может быть коммунист, это может быть мусульманин, это может быть христианин — неважно, но кто-то снаружи. Это бегство от внутренней борьбы; и в каком-то очень не*здоровом смысле это расслабляет. Но нельзя продолжать войну постоянно, рано или поздно человек вынужден сно*ва вернуться внутрь.

Мое видение — это целостная душа. Тело уважается, не отрицается, его любят, ценят, за него благодарны. Материя не отрицается, ею наслаждаются, она является частью ду*ховного роста. Нет двойственности: есть диалектика роста. Так мы ходим на двух ногах. Так у птицы два крыла. Мате*рия и дух, тело и душа, низшее и высшее — это два крыла...
оШО

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Это самая темная ночь, с которой сталкивалось человечество...Создается впечатление, что мы не заинтересованы жить вообще, мы решили покончить самоубийством. Человек еще никогда не пребывал в таком самоубийственном настроении, никогда во всей истории.*

Мира никогда не было. В истории было только два периода, период, который мы знаем, как войну и период, который мы называем миром и который является маскировкой, в реальности его нужно называть подготовкой к следующей войне. Вся история состоит только из двух вещей - война и подготовка к войне. А вы спрашиваете меня: «После того, как мир был официально восстановлен в мире, после окончания Второй Мировой войны, чем занимаются политики?»
Политики делают именно то, что они делали всегда, создают больше конфликтов, больше напряженности, больше дискриминации, больше разрушительного оружия и готовятся к третьей мировой войне.

Однажды, Альберта Эйнштейна спросили: «Вы, будучи ученым, который открыл атомную энергию, должны быть в состоянии сообщить нам, что может случиться во время третьей мировой войны»? Эйнштейн со слезами на глазах сказал: «Не спрашивайте меня о третьей мировой войне, я ничего не знаю о ней, но если вы хотите узнать о четвертой мировой войне, я могу сказать кое-что».

Журналист, задавший вопрос, был изумлен и поражен, человек, ничего не говорящий о третьей мировой войне, сказавший, что он ничего о ней не знает, готов сказать что-то о четвертой мировой войне? Он спросил взволнованно: «Пожалуйста, расскажите мне о четвертой мировой войне». Эйнштейн сказал: «Только одну вещь можно сказать, она никогда не случится».

Третья мировая война будет последней мировой войной. И к этой последней мировой войне политики готовятся с тех пор, как мир был официально установлен после второй мировой войны.
Политик и его игра – это отвратительнейшие вещи, которые вы можете себе представить. Сейчас мы переживаем темную ночь и я вспоминаю старую поговорку «Когда ночь наиболее темна, рассвет очень близок». Но я не спешу утверждать, что темная ночь, которая окружает нас, сменится хоть каким-то рассветом.



Я расскажу вам просто, что произошло в мире с 1945 года, люди находятся в абсолютном неведении относительно этого, они не осознают, что сидят на вулкане, который может взорваться в любой момент. Они увлечены мелочными проблемами, а реальные проблемы остаются скрытыми, как будто они не существуют.
С 1945 года произошло сто пять военных конфликтов в шестидесяти шести странах - все это страны Третьего Мира. Необходимо спросить: «Почему в Третьем Мире?» Америка и Советский Союз настолько вырвались вперед в разработке оружия массового уничтожения, что оружие, использовавшееся во второй мировой войне устарело. Для них оно уже бесполезно. Они хотят продать его куда-нибудь, необходим рынок, но такой рынок возможен только при наличии войны.

Америка начинает давать оружие Пакистану. Тогда, естественно, Индия начинает брать оружие у Советского Союза. И подобное случается во всем Третьем Мире: одна страна покупает устаревшее оружие у Советского Союза, тогда ее противник покупает у Америки. Это хороший бизнес. Они не хотят, чтобы эти люди прекратили воевать, иначе, кому они будут продавать оружие, на которое они потратили миллиарды долларов? А эти бедные страны, их политики готовы покупать, хотя их население умирает от голода, семьдесят пять процентов бюджета идет на войну. В среднем, каждая война длится три с половиной года. Итак, кто может сказать, что мир установлен? Сто пять войн в шестидесяти шести странах, каждая война, длится по крайней мере три с половиной года и вы называете это миром?

Эти войны стали причиной шестнадцати миллионов смертей. Во Второй Мировой войне также были убиты миллионы людей. В мирное время, после Второй Мировой войны, шестнадцать миллионов человек были убиты в войнах и вы все еще продолжаете называть это миром?
Но политики так хитры, а люди так слепы, что они не смотрят на то, что происходит вокруг. Они продолжают бороться за пустяки: какой район должен остаться, в каком штате? Должен ли район Белгаум остаться в штате Махараштра? Потому, что это пограничный район между штатами Карнатака и Махараштра.

Люди здесь говорят на разных языках, и они убивают друг друга постоянно, в течение трех десятилетий потому, что пустяковый вопрос не может быть решен, фактически никто и не хочет его решать. Иначе, в чем будет проблема? Просто небольшой референдум, голосование при нейтральном наблюдении, и люди могут решить, где они хотят быть. Нет нужды убивать друг друга. Но, кажется, что политики кровно заинтересованы, чтобы конфликты продолжались здесь или в другом месте, ведь тогда в них, в политиках, есть необходимость.
Шестнадцать миллионов людей были убиты, но до сих пор в каждой школе, в каждом колледже, в каждом университете повторяют: «Мы живем в мирное время». Но фактически, мировая война была более мирным временем!

Большинство войн происходит в Азии. И это одна из стратегий могущественных наций и их политиков, они всегда могут воевать в других странах. Советский Союз и Америка могут воевать в Афганистане. Таким образом, люди Афганистана гибнут, Афганистан становится могилой, а Америка и Советский Союз оба имеют выгоду от продажи оружия. Они посылают своих экспертов, свое оружие, они тренируют афганцев и афганцы убивают других афганцев. Одна сторона имеет оружие из Америки, другая сторона оружие из Советского Союза.

Девять миллионов мирных жителей были убиты в неядерных войнах со времен Хиросимы. В древние времена мирных жителей никогда не убивали. Это высший абсурд, когда армии сражаются, люди, которые воюют в армии, могут быть убиты, но, кажется, что в наше время нет ни милосердия, ни разума – девять миллионов мирных жителей убиты. В их числе могли быть маленькие дети, женщины, старики, те, кто не имел никакого отношения к войне, кто, может быть, учился в школах, работал на фабриках или, возможно, готовил еду на кухне.

Только несколько дней назад Рональд Рейган совершенно без причин атаковал Ливан, он бомбил гражданские районы Ливана. Его целью был Каддафи и поскольку Каддафи имеет три дома в городе, все его три дома должны были быть подвергнуты бомбардировке. Но при бомбардировке его домов другие дома были сожжены и разрушены. А сейчас эксперты узнали, что во время бомбардировки профессиональные убийцы прочесывали Ливан в поисках Каддафи, потому, что вполне возможно, что он не был убит бомбами, он вообще мог не быть в своем доме.

Итак, они бомбили мирных жителей, а профессиональные убийцы рыскали по Ливану в поисках Каддафи. Они смогли убить только дочь Каддафи. А ведь ни Каддафи, ни ливанцы не сделали им ничего плохого.
И по стечению обстоятельств, именно в тот день, когда английские власти разрешили Рональду Рейгану использовать Англию как базу для бомбардировки Ливана, английский парламент не разрешил мне остаться в аэропорту для отдыха в течение шести часов, потому, что я опасный человек! А Рональду Рейгану разрешили использовать Англию для бомбардировки невинной страны, которая не причинила им никакого вреда.

Это самая темная ночь, с которой сталкивалось человечество.

Текущий военный бюджет составляет около семисот миллиардов долларов в год. Каждый год пятнадцать миллионов людей умирают от недоедания и болезней, и каждый год семьсот миллиардов долларов тратятся на войну. Каждую минуту тридцать детей умирают от недоедания и отсутствия дешевых вакцин, и каждую минуту один и три десятых миллиона долларов из общественных фондов тратятся на мировой военный бюджет.

Создается впечатление, что мы не заинтересованы жить вообще, мы решили покончить самоубийством. Человек еще никогда не пребывал в таком самоубийственном настроении, никогда во всей истории.
Двести пятьдесят миллионов детей не получают даже базового образования. А одна ядерная подводная лодка по стоимости равна ежегодному бюджету обучения ста шестидесяти миллионов школьников в двадцати трех развитых странах. Только одна подводная лодка! А ведь тысячи таких подводных лодок бороздят мировой океан и американских, и русских и каждая подводная лодка имеет ядерное оружие в шесть раз более мощное, чем все оружие, использованное во второй мировой войне. И их стоимость такова, что мы могли бы обеспечить наших детей обучением, продуктами питания. Но мы в этом не заинтересованы.

Политики не хотят, чтобы кто-то вмешивался в их дела, они хотят абсолютного контроля над человечеством и никого над ними.
ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*1. Почему я всегда грежу наяву о будущем?
Это делают все. Человеческий ум как таковой — это способность грезить наяву. Пока ты не выйдешь за пределы ума, ты будешь продолжать грезить наяву. Ум не может существовать в настоящем — он может существовать или в прошлом, или в будущем.* Для ума нет способа существовать в настоящем. Быть в настоящем — значит быть вне ума.
Попробуй это. Если случится молчаливое мгновение, когда никакая мысль не пересекает твое существо, твое сознание — когда экран сознания абсолютно свободен от облаков — и внезапно ты присутствуешь... Это мгновение, это реальное мгновение — мгновение реальности, момент истины. Но нет прошлого, и нет будущего.

Обычно время делится на три времени: прошедшее настоящее, будущее. Это разделение по сути своей неправильно, ненаучно, потому что настоящее — не часть времени. Частями времени являются только прошедшее и будущее. Настоящее — за пределами времени. Настоящее — это вечность.

Прошлое и будущее — части времени. Прошлое — это то, чего больше нет, а будущее — то, чего еще нет. То и другое — внеэкзистенциальны. Настоящее — это то, что есть. Существенное не может быть частью несущественного. Они никогда не встречаются, их пути никогда не могут пересечься.
А время — это ум; накопленное прошлое — именно это и есть ваш ум. Что такое ваш ум? Проанализируйте его, загляните в него. Что это такое? — всего лишь нагромождение, скопление ваших прошлых опытов. Ваш ум — это только собирательный термин, похожий на зонт, под которым удерживается все ваше прошлое, ничего более. Если мало-помалу вы станете вынимать прошлое из сумки, сумка исчезнет.

Если прошлое остается единственной реальностью для ума, что может делать ум? Одна возможность: продолжать снова и снова жевать и пережевывать прошлое. Именно это вы называете воспоминаниями, реминисценцией, ностальгией. Вы можете снова и снова возвращаться в прошлое; снова и снова — к прошлым мгновениям, красивым мгновениям, мгновениям счастья. Они редки и разбросаны среди множества других, но вы за них цепляетесь. Вы избегаете уродливых мгновений, несчастных мгновений.

Но это не может продолжаться все время, потому что это тщетно; эта деятельность кажется бессмысленной. Поэтому ум создает «осмысленную» деятельность — именно это и есть грезы наяву о будущем.
Ум говорит: «Да, прошлое было хорошо, но прошлое окончено; с ним ничего сделать нельзя. Но с будущим можно что-то сделать, потому что оно еще придет». Таким образом, ты выбираешь из своих прошлых опытов те, которые тебе хочется снова повторить, и отбрасываешь опыты, которые были очень несчастными, болезненными, которых не хочешь повторять в будущем. Твои грезы наяву о будущем — не что иное, как видоизменение прошлого: лучше устроенное, более украшенное, более приемлемое, менее болезненное, более приятное. Вот что непрерывно делает твой ум, и таким образом ты продолжаешь упускать реальность.
Медитация просто означает несколько мгновений, когда ты не в уме, несколько мгновений, на которые ты выскальзываешь из ума.
Ты выскальзываешь в реальность, в то, что есть. Эти экзистенциальные мгновения так безмерно экстатичны, что, однажды испытав их вкус, ты прекратишь грезить наяву.
Грезы наяву будут продолжаться, пока ты не начнешь испытывать вкус медитации. Пока ты не начнешь получать питания от медитации, ты будешь продолжать страдать от голода и жаждать какой-то пищи в будущем. И ты знаешь, что будущее ее не принесет, потому что сегодня было будущим когда-то раньше. Вчера будущим было сегодня, и ты грезил о нем наяву. Теперь оно наступило. Что происходит? Счастлив ли ты? Вчера также было когда-то будущим. Все прошлое было когда-то частью будущего, и оно ускользнуло — ускользнет и это будущее. Грезами наяву ты дурачишь себя.

Стань немного более осознанным и попытайся приводить сознание более и более к фактичности существования.
Видь этот цветок, не думай о том цветке. Слушай это слово, которое я произношу, не то слово, которое я собираюсь произнести. Смотри прямо сейчас. Если ты отложишь хотя бы на долю секунды, то упустишь, и тогда это войдет в привычку, и привычка глубоко в тебя внедрится. Завтра ты тоже будешь упускать, и послезавтра — потому что сам будешь оставаться прежним. И более того — привычка грезить наяву будет становиться все сильнее.
На днях я читал одну чудесную японскую историю. Такие истории существуют во всех фольклорах мира, их черты сходны. Это прекрасная история. Послушайте ее.

Однажды жил человек, который высекал камни из утеса Его труд был очень тяжелым, и он много работал, но плата была низкая, и он был неудовлетворен.

Кто удовлетворен? Даже императоры не удовлетворены, что сказать о камнетесе? Его работа, несомненно, была очень тяжелой, а плата ничтожной.

Он вздохнул, потому что его труд был такой тяжелый, и воскликнул:
— Ах, если бы только я был богат, я мог бы отдыхать на диване с шелковыми покрывалами.
И ангел спустился с небес, и он сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.

И это действительно происходит — не только в притчах и историях; это происходит в реальной жизни. Все, что вы думаете о себе, случается. Вы создаете свой мир собственной мыслью, создаете свой мир собственными желаниями. Все, на чем вы настаиваете, начинает случаться. Реальность постоянно сотрудничает с вами. Она ожидает того момента, того дня, когда вы начнете сотрудничать с ней. До тех пор она непрерывно сотрудничает с вами.

И ангел сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был богат, и отдыхал на диване с шелковыми покрывалами.
Король этой страны проехал мимо среди своих всадников, которые ехали впереди его колесницы и позади нее, и над головой короля держали золотой солнечный зонт. Когда богатый человек это увидел, в нем родились сомнения: над его головой никто не держал золотого зонта, и он был неудовлетворен. Он вздохнул и воскликнул:
— Хотел бы я быть королем. Снова спустился ангел и сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был королем, и много всадников скакало перед его колесницей, и всадники скакали позади его колесницы, и над его головой держали золотой солнечный зонт, и солнце сияло горячими лучами, обжигало землю, и ростки травы вяли. И король пожаловался, что солнце жжет ему лицо, и что оно превосходит всех властью, и он был неудовлетворен. Он вздохнул и воскликнул:

— Хотел бы я быть солнцем. И пришел ангел, и он сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был солнцем, и направлял свои лучи вверх и вниз, вправо и влево, всюду, и обжигал побеги травы на земле, и нарушал спокойствие земных королей. И тогда облако прошло между солнцем и землей, и лучи солнца отразились от него, и солнце разгневалось, что облако противится его власти. Оно пожаловалось, что облако превосходит его во власти, и оно было неудовлетворено. Оно пожелало быть облаком, обладающим такой властью, и ангел явился и сказал:
— Ты стал тем. что сказал.

И он стал облаком и прошел между солнцем и землей, и поймал лучи солнца, чтобы трава снова стала зеленой. Облако пролило на землю большие капли дождя, отчего реки вздулись, и начались наводнения, и дома смывало водой, и вода разрушила поля, потому что ее было слишком много. Вода пала на утес, который стоял твердо, оросила его бурными потоками, но утес не поддался, и облако пришло в ярость, потому что утес не подчинился его власти, и власть его потоков была тщетной, и оно было неудовлетворено.
Понимание Корней Страдание
Оно воскликнуло:
— Этому утесу дано столько власти, и его власть превосходит мою. Я хочу быть утесом.
И ангел явился, и облако стало утесом, и утес не двигался с места, сияло ли солнце или шел проливной дождь. Но тогда пришел человек с киркой, резцом и тяжелым молотом, и он стал высекать из утеса камни, и утес сказал:
— Как может быть такое, что власть этого человека превосходит мою и он высекает камни из моего тела? — И он был неудовлетворен.
Он воскликнул:
— Я слабее его. Я хочу быть этим человеком. И ангел явился с небес со словами:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он снова стал камнетесом. С огромным трудом он высекал из утеса камни и работал до изнеможения ради мизерной платы — и он был удовлетворен.

Я не согласен с заключением. Это единственное, с чем я в этой истории не согласен; во всем остальном она прекрасна. Я не согласен с заключением, потому что знаю людей: они не становятся удовлетворенными так легко. Колесо прошло полный круг, и эта история в определенном смысле пришла к естественному завершению, но настоящие жизненные истории не приходят ни к каким естественным завершениям. Колесо истории продолжает двигаться.........

----------


## microbe

Жизнь это не сон! Во-первых жизнь только одна и к тому же снов мы можем лицезреть почти каждую ночь. Так что сновидение это область подсознания которую нашему сознанию пока не подвластно.

----------


## Unity

Да каждая аша Мысль – это Сон.
Это обращение сознания внутрь себя, это симулирование коей-то псевдореальности, это неосознанное «творчество».
Размышляя – упускаем с своего «прицела» всё, что настоящее – созерцая лишь галлюцинацию своего ума. Это и есть Сон. Безотчётное творение…

----------


## Acros_the_stars

..........Именно поэтому мы в Индии называем жизнь «колесом». Она постоянно движется, постоянно повторяется. Насколько я вижу, пока этот камнетес не стал бы буддой, история повторялась бы бесконечно. Он снова пожелал бы чудесный диван с шелковыми покрывалами, и то же самое началось бы сначала. Если этот камнетес был действительно удовлетворен, тогда, наверное, он выпрыгнул из колеса рождения и смерти. Наверное, он стал буддой.
Именно это непрерывно происходит с каждым умом — ты чего-то жаждешь, это случается, но к тому времени, как это случается, ты видишь, что по-прежнему неудовлетворен. Теперь несчастным тебя делает что-то другое.
Это нечто, требующее понимания: если желание не исполнено, ты разочарован; если оно исполнено, ты и тогда разочарован. Именно в этом состоит страдание желания. Когда осуществлено желание, не осуществлен ты. Стоит ему осуществиться, как внезапно возникает множество новых.
Ты никогда не думал, что, когда станешь королем и впереди и позади тебя будут скакать всадники, солнце будет так горячо, что обожжет тебе лицо.

Ты никогда об этом не думал. А потом ты мечтал о том, чтобы стать солнцем, и вот ты стал солнцем, но никогда не думал об облаке. Теперь облако пришло и доказало твое бессилие. И это продолжается и продолжается без конца, как волны в океане, бесконечно — пока ты не поймешь и просто не выпрыгнешь из колеса.
Ум непрерывно тебе говорит: «Делай это, стань тем. Получи то-то и то-то... как ты сможешь быть счастливым, если у тебя этого не будет? У тебя должен быть дворец, тогда ты можешь быть счастливым». Если у твоего счастья есть условие, ты останешься несчастливым. Если ты не можешь быть счастливым точно таким, как есть, оставаясь камнетесом...
Я знаю, что труд очень тяжелый, плата низкая, жизнь остается борьбой, я знаю, — но если ты не можешь быть счастливым таким, как есть сейчас, вопреки всему, ты никогда не будешь счастливым. Если только человек не счастлив, не счастлив просто без всякой причины, если человек недостаточно безумен, чтобы быть счастливым без всякой причины, этот человек никогда не будет счастливым. Ты всегда найдешь что-то, чтобы разрушить счастье.

Тебе всегда будет чего-то не хватать, что-то будет отсутствовать.
И это «отсутствие» снова станет грезами наяву.
И ты не сможешь достичь состояния, в котором доступно все, абсолютно все. Даже если бы это было возможно, то и тогда ты не был бы счастлив. Просто посмотри на механизм ума: если доступно все, что ты хотел, внезапно тебе становится скучно. Что теперь делать?
Я слышал — и думаю, что это достоверно, — что людям, достигшим рая, становится скучно. Это исходит из очень достоверных источников, на них можно полагаться — эти люди сидят под исполняющими желания деревьями, и им скучно. Потому что стоит тебе что-то сказать, как появляется ангел и тотчас же исполняет это желание. Между желаниями и их исполнением нет никакого промежутка. Они хотят красивую женщину, Клеопатру, и она появляется. И что теперь делать с такой Клеопатрой? Это бессмысленно — и им скучно.

Счастье — это твоя внутренняя природа. Оно не нуждается ни в каких внешних условиях; оно просто есть, счастье — это ты сам. Блаженство — это твое естественное состояние; это не достижение...

В индийских «Пуранах» есть множество историй о девах, которым так надоело в раю, что они стали скучать по земле. Там у них было все. Когда они были на земле, они жаждали рая. Может быть, они были великими аскетами, может быть, они отреклись от мира, отношений, всего в попытках достичь рая. Теперь они достигли рая, и теперь они жаждут мира.

Я слышал:
Пилот нового реактивного самолета маневрировал над кэтскиллскими горами. Он указал второму пилоту на приятную долину внизу.
— Видишь вон тот уголок? — сказал он. — Когда я был босоногим мальчишкой, я обычно сидел вон там в плоскодонке и ловил рыбу. Каждый раз, когда в небе пролетал самолет, я смотрел вверх и мечтал о том, чтобы быть в нем пилотом. Теперь я смотрю вниз и мечтаю о том, чтобы ловить рыбу.

Именно так продолжается без конца. Если вы не знамениты, вы хотите быть знаменитыми. Вам так больно оттого, что люди вас не знают. Вы идете по улице, и никто на вас не смотрит, никто вас не узнает. Вы чувствуете себя пустым местом. Вы усердно трудитесь, чтобы стать знаменитым.

Однажды вы становитесь знаменитым. Теперь вы не можете ходить по улицам. Теперь вокруг собирается толпа, чтобы на вас смотреть. Теперь у вас нет никакой свободы, и вы остаетесь дома, как взаперти. Вы не можете выйти наружу, вы словно в тюрьме. Теперь вы начинаете думать о тех чудесных временах, когда можно было ходить по улицам и быть свободным... словно вокруг никого нет. Теперь вы тоскуете по тем временам. Спросите знаменитых людей.
Вольтер пишет в мемуарах, что когда он не был знаменит — а каждый однажды не был знаменит, — он все этого желал и желал, работал изо всех сил, и вот он стал одним из самых знаменитых людей во Франции. Его слава возросла до такой степени, что ему стало опасно выходить из комнаты, потому что в те времена суеверные люди думали, что если удастся добыть кусочек одежды какого-то великого человека, он станет защитным талисманом; он обладает огромными защищающими силами. Он отгоняет духов, предотвращает несчастные случаи и так далее в этом роде.

И если он приходил на вокзал, чтобы сесть в поезд, ему приходилось вызывать сопровождение полиции, иначе люди начинали рвать его одежду. И мало того — ему рвали кожу, и он возвращался домой в синяках и царапинах. Ему так надоела эта слава — он не мог даже выйти из дома; люди всегда поджидали его, как волки, чтобы наброситься на него, — и он стал молиться Богу: «Довольно! Я это узнал. Я этого не хочу. Я стал почти как мертвец». И тогда это случилось. Явился ангел — наверное, явился ангел — и сказал: «Ладно». Мало-помалу его слава рассеялась.

Мнения людей меняются очень легко; в них нет никакой цельности. Все меняется, точно как мода. Сегодня ты на вершине славы, завтра люди совершенно забывают о тебе. Однажды ты президент, на следующий день ты просто гражданин Ричард Никсон. Никому нет до тебя дела.
Случилось так, что умы людей изменились, мнения, климат изменился, и люди совершенно забыли о Вольтере. Он приходил на вокзал и надеялся, что хоть кто-нибудь, хоть один человек придет его встречать. Никто его больше не встречал, только его собака.

Когда он умер, только четверо провожали его в последний путь: трое людей и одна собака. Наверное, он умер несчастным, снова жаждающим славы. Что делать? Так все и продолжается.

Ум никогда не позволит тебе быть счастливым. Какими бы ни были условия, ум всегда найдет что-то, чтобы из-за этого быть несчастным. Позволь мне сказать это так: ум — это механизм для создания несчастья. Вся его функция состоит в том, чтобы создавать несчастье.

Если ты отбрасываешь ум, внезапно ты становишься счастливым — совершенно без причины. Тогда счастье естественно, как дыхание. Чтобы дышать, не нужно даже этого осознавать. Ты просто продолжаешь дышать. Счастье — точно такое же.



Счастье — это твоя внутренняя природа. Оно не нуждается ни в каких внешних условиях; оно просто есть, счастье — это ты сам. Блаженство — это твое естественное состояние; это не достижение. Просто выбравшись из механизма ума, ты начинаешь чувствовать себя блаженным.
Именно поэтому ты увидишь, что сумасшедшие люди счастливее так называемых нормальных. Что происходит с сумасшедшими людьми? Они также выбираются из ума — конечно, не с той стороны, но все же выбираются. Сумасшедший — это тот, кто пал ниже ума. Он лишился ума.
Именно поэтому ты можешь увидеть, что многие сумасшедшие так счастливы, что ты почти что чувствуешь зависть. Ты можешь даже начать грезить наяву: «Когда со мной случится это благословение?» Сумасшедший осужден, но он счастлив.
Что случилось с сумасшедшим? Он больше не думает о будущем и не думает о прошлом. Он выпал из времени. Он начал жить в вечности.........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

............Точно так же это происходит и с мистиком, потому что он поднимается над умом. Я не говорю, что ты должен стать сумасшедшим, но я говорю, что есть определенное сходство между сумасшедшим и мистиком. Именно поэтому все великие мистики выглядят немного сумасшедшими, а все великие сумасшедшие немного похожи на мистиков.
Посмотри в глаза сумасшедшему, и ты найдешь, что его глаза очень мистические... свечение, какое-то потустороннее свечение, словно в нем есть какая-то внутренняя дверь, откуда он попадает в самое ядро жизни. Он расслаблен. Может быть, у него ничего нет, но он просто счастлив. У него нет желаний, нет амбиций. Он никуда не идет. Он просто здесь... наслаждаясь, радуясь.
Да, сумасшедшие и мистики имеют что-то общее. Сходство состоит в том, что оба они лишились ума. Сумасшедший пал ниже ума, мистик вышел за пределы ума. Кроме того, мистик — сумасшедший с методом; в его сумасшествии есть метод. Сумасшедший просто пал вниз.

Я не говорю, что вы должны стать сумасшедшими. Я говорю: станьте мистиками. Мистик настолько же счастлив, что и сумасшедший, и столь же нормален, что и нормальный человек. Мистик обладает таким же здравым смыслом — а может быть, и большим, — чем так называемые рациональные люди, и в то же время он так счастлив, — точно как сумасшедшие люди. Мистик обладает самым красивым синтезом. Он находится в гармонии. У него есть все, что и у рационального человека. У него есть то и другое. Он завершен. Он целен.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Почему я всегда грежу наяву о будущем?» Ты грезишь наяву о будущем потому, что еще не испытал вкуса настоящего. Начни испытывать вкус настоящего. Найди несколько мгновений, когда ты просто радуешься. Глядя на деревья, просто смотри. Слушая птиц, просто будь слушающим ухом. Пусть они достигнут твоего глубочайшего ядра. Пусть их песня распространится по всему твоему существу. Сидя на пляже у океана, просто слушай дикий рев волн, стань с ним одним... потому что в диком реве волн нет ни прошлого, ни будущего. Если ты сможешь сонастроиться с ним, то тоже станешь диким ревом. Обними дерево и расслабься в нем. Почувствуй, как его зеленая форма вливается тебе в существо. Ляг на песке, забудь мир, сроднись с песком, с его прохладой; почувствуй, как тебя насыщает прохлада. Приди к реке, поплыви, и пусть река плывет у тебя внутри. Подними брызги и стань брызгами. Делай все, что приносит тебе чувство наслаждения, и наслаждайся этим тотально. На эти короткие мгновения прошлое и будущее исчезнет, и ты будешь здесь и сейчас.

Евангелие не в Библии. Евангелие — в реках и диком реве океана, в молчании звезд. Хорошие новости написаны всюду. Вся вселенная содержит послание. Расшифруй его. Научись его языку. И язык его — это язык здесь и сейчас.
Твой язык — язык прошлого и будущего, и, продолжая говорить языком ума, тебе никогда не удастся сонастроиться с существованием, прийти с ним в гармонию. А если вкус гармонии не испытан, как ты можешь прервать грезы наяву? — потому что в этом и есть вся твоя жизнь.

Ты похож на бедного человека, который несет полный мешок камней и думает, что это чудесные бриллианты, рубины, и если ему сказать: «Выбрось их. Ты дурак. Это всего лишь обычные камни», — он не сможет поверить. Он подумает, что его дурачат. Он не выпустит мешка из рук, потому что это все, что у него есть.
Я бы не сказал это
му человеку отречься от мешка. Я бы попытался показать ему настоящие рубины, изумруды, бриллианты. Увидев их хотя бы мельком, он выбросит мешок сам. Не придется даже отрекаться — потому что отрекаться не от чего; это обычные камни. От обычных камней не отрекаются.

Он просто осознает, что живет под властью иллюзии. Теперь есть настоящие бриллианты. Внезапно его собственные камни меркнут... — исчезают. Просто он вытряхивает из своего мешка все, тут же, и ему не нужно даже ничего говорить, потому что теперь в мешок можно положить что-то другое. Он выбрасывает камни, потому что ему требуется пространство.
Таким образом, я не говорю, что ты должен отбросить свою устремленность в будущее, в прошлое. Скорее мне хотелось бы тебе сказать: соприкасайся более и более с настоящим.
Ошо

----------


## Unity

Спасибо за Эти Напоминания...)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Пожалуйста...), все же надеюсь, что для некоторых, Это - Открытия...)
(если есть любимые цитаты из Ошо или на схожую тематику - обязательно добавляй), можно и с красивыми картинками, ...-нечто, из ума выводящее-... )...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

"Есть удовольствие.
Есть блаженство.
Воздержись от первого, чтобы овладеть вторым..."(с)

Медитируй на эти сутры как можно глубже, потому что они содержат самые фундаментальные истины. Эти четыре слова нужно понять и размышлять над ними. Первое -удовольствие, второе -счастье, третье -радость, четвертое -блаженство.
Удовольствие принадлежит физическому, психологическому. Удовольствие -это самая поверхностная вещь в жизни; это щекотка. Удовольствие секса, удовольствие других чувств, одержимость едой - все это укоренено в теле. Тело - это твоя периферия; это не твой центр. А жить на периферии - значит предоставлять себя на милость множества случайных обстоятельств вокруг тебя. Человек, который ищет удовольствия, на милости у случайности.
Так волны в океане зависят от капризов ветров. Когда дует сильный ветер, они есть; когда ветра нет, нет и их. У них нет независимого существования; они зависимы, а все, что зависимо от другого, приносит оковы.



Удовольствие зависит от другого. Если ты любишь женщину, если это твое удовольствие, тогда женщина станет твоей хозяйкой. Если ты любишь мужчину, если в этом твое удовольствие и ты чувствуешь себя несчастной, печальной и приходишь в отчаяние, когда его нет, значит, ты создала себе рабство. Ты создала тюрьму, у тебя больше нет свободы.
Если ты ищешь денег и власти, тогда ты будешь зависеть от денег и власти. Человек, который продолжает накапливать деньги, если для него удовольствие - иметь больше и больше денег, он будет становиться более и более несчастным - потому что чем больше у него есть, тем больше он хочет, и чем больше у него есть, тем более он боится это потерять. Это обоюдоострый меч: чем больше он хочет... первое острие меча. Поэтому он становится все более несчастным.

Чем больше ты требуешь, желаешь, тем более ты чувствуешь, что тебе чего-то не хватает, тем более полым, пустым ты себе кажешься. С другой стороны, -другое острие меча -чем больше у тебя есть, тем более ты боишься, что у тебя это отнимут; это можно украсть. Банк может обанкротиться, может измениться политическая ситуация в стране, страна может стать коммунистической. Твои деньги зависят от тысячи и одной вещи. Деньги не делают тебя хозяином, они делают тебя рабом. Удовольствие периферийно; поэтому оно обязательно зависит от внешних обстоятельств. Это только щекотка.
Если твое удовольствие в еде, что, собственно, доставляет тебе наслаждение? -просто вкус! На то мгновение, когда пища проходит по вкусовым рецепторам твоего языка, ты испытываешь ощущение, которое интерпретируешь как удовольствие. Это твоя интерпретация. Сегодня это выглядит как удовольствие, а завтра может не выглядеть как удовольствие. Если ты продолжаешь есть одну и ту же пищу, рецепторы на кончике языка утратят восприимчивость к ней. Вскоре она тебе надоест - именно таким образом людям все надоедает.

Один день ты бегаешь за женщиной или мужчиной, а на следующий день ищешь предлога, чтобы от него или от нее избавиться. Тот же самый человек, ничего не изменилось! Что случилось за это время? Тебе надоел другой, потому что все удовольствие было в познавании нового. Теперь другой больше не нов; ты ознакомился с его территорией. Ты знаком с телом другого, с изгибами тела, с ощущением тела. Теперь ум жаждет чего-то нового.
Ум всегда жаждет чего-то нового. Именно так ум всегда удерживает тебя на привязи будущего. Он заставляет тебя продолжать надеяться, но никогда не исполняет обещаний - и не может. Он умеет лишь создавать новые надежды, новые желания.

Точно как на дереве растут листья, желания и надежды растут в уме. Ты хотел новый дом, и ты его получил - а где удовольствие? Оно возникло на мгновение, когда ты достиг цели. Когда ты достиг цели, ум больше в ней не заинтересован;
он уже начал плести сети нового желания. Он уже начал думать о других домах, которые больше. И так во всем.
Удовольствие удерживает тебя в невротичном состоянии, в вечном беспокойстве, беспорядке. Столько желаний -и каждое из них неутолимо! -требуют внимания. Ты остаешься жертвой толпы безумных желаний, - безумных, потому что они невыполнимы, - а они продолжают тащить тебя в разные стороны. Ты становишься противоречием.
Одно желание тянет тебя влево, другое вправо, и одновременно ты кормишь оба желания. Тогда ты чувствуешь себя расщепленным, раздвоенным, ты чувствуешь, что тебя разрывают на части, ты чувствуешь, что разваливаешься на куски. Никто другой за это не в ответе. Все дело в этом глупом стремлении к удовольствию.

Это сложное явление. Ты не единственный, кто ищет удовольствия; такого же удовольствия ищут миллионы таких, как ты. Отсюда столько борьбы, соревнования, насилия, войн. Все становятся друг другу врагами, потому что стремятся к одной и той же цели и не могут ее достичь; поэтому борьба должна быть тотальной. Ты должен рискнуть всем - ни за что, потому что, когда ты достигаешь, ты не достигаешь ничего, и на эту борьбу ты тратишь впустую всю свою жизнь. Жизнь, которая могла бы стать празднованием, становится долгой, высосанной из пальца, бессмысленной борьбой.
Когда ты так стремишься к удовольствию, ты не можешь любить, потому что человек, который ищет удовольствия, использует другого как средство. А использовать другого как средство - это самое безнравственное действие из всех возможных, потому что каждое существо само по себе - это цель и нельзя использовать его как средство. Но в поисках удовольствия ты должен будешь использовать другого как средство. Ты станешь коварным из-за этой борьбы. Если ты не коварен, тебя обманут, и прежде чем тебя обманут другие, ты должен обмануть их.

Маккиавелли советовал искателям удовольствий: лучшая защита - нападение. Никогда не дожидайся, пока на тебя нападет другой; тогда может быть слишком поздно. Но прежде чем он на тебя нападет, напади на него сам! Это лучший способ защиты. И, зная о Маккиавелли или нет, ты этому следуешь.

Это нечто очень странное: люди знают о Христе, о Будде, о Мухаммеде, о Кришне, но никто им не следует. Люди мало знают о Чанакье и Маккиавелли, но следуют им - как будто Чанакья и Маккиавелли очень близки их сердцу! Тебе не нужно их читать, ты уже им следуешь. Все ваше общество построено на принципах Маккиавелли; в этом заключается вся политическая игра. Прежде чем кто-то что-то урвет у тебя, урви у другого. Будь всегда на страже. Естественно, если ты всегда на страже, ты будешь напряженным, тревожным, обеспокоенным. Такова борьба, и она продолжается постоянно. Ты один, а врагов миллионы.
Например, если ты хочешь стать премьер-министром Индии, тогда все те миллионы людей, которые тоже хотят быть премьер-министрами, - это твои враги. Кто не хочет быть премьер-министром? Человек может говорить об этом, а может не говорить. Поэтому все против тебя, а ты против всех. Вся эта жизнь длиною в семьдесят, восемьдесят лет будет растрачена впустую в тщетном усилии. Удовольствие - это не цель жизни и не может быть целью.

Второе слово, которое нужно понять, это счастье. Счастье психологично, удовольствие физиологично. Счастье немного лучше, немного более утонченно, немного выше, но немногим отличается от удовольствия. Можно сказать, что удовольствие - это низший вид счастья, а счастье - несколько высший вид удовольствия. Это две стороны одной и той же монеты. Удовольствие немного первобытно, животно; счастье немного более культурно, немного более человечно - но это одна и та же игра, играемая в мире ума. Ты не настолько заботишься о физиологических ощущениях; гораздо больше ты заботишься о психологических ощущениях. Но в своей основе они не отличаются; поэтому Будда не говорил о четырех словах, он говорил только о двух.

Третье слово - радость; радость духовна. Она отличается, полностью отличается от удовольствия, счастья. Она не имеет ничего общего с другими людьми; она принадлежит внутреннему. Она не зависит от обстоятельств: она твоя собственная. Это не щекотка, которую создают другие вещи; это состояние мира, молчания, медитативное состояние. Она духовна.

Но Будда не говорил и о радости, потому что есть и еще одна вещь за пределами радости. Он называет ее блаженством. Блаженство тотально. Оно не физиологическое, не психологическое и не духовное. Оно не знает разделений, оно неделимо. Оно тотально в одном смысле и трансцендентально в другом. Будда говорит только о двух словах. Первое - удовольствие; оно включает счастье. Второе - блаженство; оно включает радость.

Блаженство означает, что ты достиг самого внутреннего ядра своего существа. Оно принадлежит предельной глубине твоего существа, где больше нет даже эго, где царит лишь молчание; ты исчез. В радости есть немного тебя, но в блаженстве тебя нет. Эго растворилось; это состояние не-бытия.
Будда называет его нирваной. Нирвана означает, что ты прекратился; ты -просто бесконечная пустота, подобная небу. И в то мгновение, когда ты есть эта бесконечность, ты наполняешься звездами, и начинается совершенно новая жизнь. Ты рожден заново.

Удовольствие преходяще, оно принадлежит времени; блаженство вне времени, безвременно. Удовольствие начинается и кончается; блаженство остается навсегда. Удовольствия приходят и уходят; блаженство никогда не приходит, никогда не уходит, - оно уже есть в глубочайшем ядре твоего существа. Удовольствие приходится вырывать у другого; ты становишься либо нищим, либо вором. Блаженство делает тебя мастером. Блаженство - это не то, что ты изобретаешь, но нечто такое, что ты открываешь. Блаженство - это святая святых твоей природы. Оно было в ней с самого начала, только ты не смотрел на него, ты принимал его как должное. Ты не смотришь вовнутрь.
Это единственное несчастье человека: он продолжает смотреть наружу в поиске и исследовании. Снаружи тебе этого не найти, потому что его там нет.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ошо о своем просветлении*

*
Я искал врата просветления, сколько себя помню – с самого раннего детства.* Должно быть, эта мечта осталась у меня от прошлых жизней, потому что не было ни дня, когда бы я не занимался этими поисками. Конечно, все вокруг считали меня чудаковатым. Я никогда не играл с другими детьми. Я даже не заговаривал со своими ровесниками. Мне они казались туповатыми. Они и в самом деле занимались поразительными глупостями. Я никогда не хотел играть в футбол, волейбол или хоккей. Естественно, все считали меня странным. Что до меня, то я тоже пришел к такому выводу. Повзрослев, я понял, что на самом деле странный не я, а весь наш мир.
Последний год жизни дома, когда мне исполнился двадцать один год, стал периодом душевных срывов и духовных прорывов. Разумеется, все те, кто меня любил – родители, друзья и преподаватели, – отчасти понимали, что со мной происходит. Но почему я так отличался от остальных детей? Почему часами сидел с закрытыми глазами? Зачем усаживался на берегу реки по ночам и смотрел в звездное небо? Естественно, те, кто не понимает подобных вещей – а мне и не очень-то нужно, чтобы их понимали, – считали меня сумасшедшим.
Меня почти не замечали даже дома. Меня постепенно перестали о чем-то спрашивать. Все вели себя так, будто меня здесь нет. И это мне нравилось – так я превращался в ничто, в пустоту, в полное отсутствие чего-либо.
Тот год выдался примечательным. Я окутал себя пустотой. Я утратил какую-либо связь с внешним миром. Если мне напоминали, что пора искупаться, я шел купаться и сидел в воде часами. Им приходилось стучать в двери и кричать: "Эй, выходи! Ты там уже столько сидишь, что на месяц хватит!" Я ел, когда мне говорили, что пора поесть. Если никто об этом не напоминал, я мог не есть несколько дней кряду. Нет, я не постился, я и не думал соблюдать посты и гонения. Мне хотелось одного: как можно глубже уйти в себя. Врата тянули меня магнитом, эта сила была непреодолимой. Меня всасывало, как в "черную дыру".
Ученые говорят, что во Вселенной есть "черные дыры". Если рядом окажется звезда, "дыра" втянет ее в себя. Сила притяжения такова, что ее невозможно превозмочь, и звезда гибнет, целиком пропадая в "черней дыре". Никто не знает, что творится по другую сторону. Я думаю – и какой-то физик, вроде бы, уже нашел тому подтверждение, – что по другую сторону находится "белая дыра". У дыры не может быть одного конца, она всегда сквозная. Я познал это на своем опыте. Возможно, так устроена и вся Вселенная. Звезда гибнет. Когда она попадает в "черную дыру", мы видим, что звезда исчезает. Но в то же время в Космосе рождаются новые звезды. Откуда они берутся? В каких утробах созревают? Простой арифметики достаточно, чтобы понять: этими утробами являются "черные дыры" – в них гибнет старое и рождается новое.
И я сам пережил это, хотя я и не физик. В тот год невероятная сила тянула меня прочь, все дальше от людей. Я настолько отрешился от мира, что не узнавал порой родных отца и мать. Подчас я забывал даже, как меня зовут. Я изо всех сил старался припомнить свое имя, но ничего не получалось. Естественно, в тот год все окончательно убедились, что я сошел с ума. Но для меня это безумие было медитацией, а на самом пике сумасшествия врата наконец-то отворились... * * *
Меня повели к вайдье, врачу-аюрведисту. В общем-то, меня водили к самым разным врачам и знахарям, но только тот вайдья сказал отцу: "Он ничем не болен. Вы напрасно тратите время". Конечно, меня все равно таскали то к одному специалисту, то к другому. Мне прописывали какие-то лекарства, а я говорил отцу: "Что ты так беспокоишься? У меня ничего не болит". Но никто мне не верил, мне говорили: "Помолчи. Выпей лучше лекарство, вреда ведь от этого не будет?" И я пил – мне-то что?


Проницательным оказался только тот вайдья, а звали его Пандит Бхагхиратх Прасад. Старик уже умер, но он был на редкость проницательным человеком. Он просто глянул на меня и тут же сказал: "Парень ничем не болен". А потом он заплакал и признался: "Я сам давно добиваюсь такого состояния. Парню удивительно повезло. Мне в этой жизни уже ничего не удастся. Не нужно таскать его по врачам. Он уже почти достиг..." Слезы старика были вызваны радостью за меня.
Он был искатель. В своих исканиях он обошел всю страну из края в край. Вся его жизнь была чередой поисков и открытий. Он неплохо представлял себе, что именно ищет. Он стал моим покровителем, он защищал меня от других лекарей. Он так и сказал моему отцу: "Оставьте его у меня, я обо всем позабочусь". Он не давал мне никаких лекарств, а когда отец возмутился, прописал безвредные пилюли из сахара. Он сам мне об этом рассказал: "Это просто сахар. Принимай их, чтобы успокоить родителей. Вреда от них не будет. Пользы, впрочем, тоже. Тут никакие лекарства не помогут". * * *
Когда впервые попадаешь в мир вне разума, это действительно кажется безумием: "темная ночь души", сумасшедший мрак души. Это отмечали все религии. По той же причине все религии настаивают на том, что перед проникновением в мир вне разума нужно найти себе Учителя – он будет рядом, он поможет и поддержит. Твой мир начнет разваливаться на части, но Учитель ободрит и вернет надежду. Он поможет тебе понять новое. Вот зачем нужен Учитель – он помогает понять то, что нельзя понять умом. Он помогает выразить то, что не скажешь словами, показать незримое. Он всегда рядом, он находит те средства, что позволят тебе продолжать свой путь, иначе ты можешь испугаться и свернуть с дороги.
Но помните, что бежать некуда. Если свернешь с тропы и помчишься в чащу, тебя охватит настоящая одержимость. Суфии называют таких людей маста, а в Индии они известны как безумные парамахансы. Назад вернуться нельзя, там ведь уже ничего нет. Вперед идти тоже невозможно, кругом темнота. Ты заблудился. Вот почему Будда сказал: "Счастлив тот, кто нашел себе Учителя".
У меня самого Учителя не было. Я искал, но так и не смог его найти. Дело не в том, что я не пытался, – поверьте, я искал очень долго, но так и не нашел. Найти Учителя трудно. Очень трудно найти существо, прекратившее существование. Трудно ощутить присутствие того, кто почти отсутствует. Искатели редко находят того, кто представляет собой просто дверь к Божественному – открытую дверь, через которую легко пройти. Это очень, очень трудно.
Сикхи называют свои храмы гурудвара, "двери Учителя". Вот кто такой Учитель – это дверь. Иисус часто повторял: "Я – врата, я – путь, я – истина. Идите за мной, пройдите сквозь меня. Если не пройдете сквозь меня, ничего не достигаете".
Да, порой бывает и так, что человек не находит Учителя. Если Учителя нет, приходится работать без него, но такое путешествие намного опаснее.
Целый год я пребывал в таком состоянии, что никто не мог бы предсказать, чем это обернется. Целый год я жил так, что с большим трудом поддерживал в себе жизнь. Даже такие простые вещи давались с огромным трудом, потому что у меня напрочь пропал аппетит. Шли дни, а есть мне совсем не хотелось. Шли дни, а я забывал даже попить воды. Я заставлял себя есть и пить. Тело стало таким нечувствительным, что я щипал себя, чтобы убедиться, что я еще тут. Я бился головой об стену, пытаясь понять, есть ли у меня еще голова. Только боль могла ненадолго вернуть мне ощущение тела.
По утрам и вечерам я бегал. Я пробегал пять-восемь миль подряд. Все думали, что я свихнулся. Зачем столько бегать? Шестнадцать миль в день! Но я делал это лишь для того, чтобы ощутить себя, чтобы почувствовать, что я все еще существую, чтобы не лишиться связи с самим собой – я просто ждал, пока глаза привыкнут к тому новому, что во мне зарождалось.
Мне приходилось очень стараться. Я ни с кем не говорил: мысли стали такими непоследовательными, что мне было невероятно трудно даже построить фразу. Я мог замолчать на полуслове, потому что забывал, о чем говорил. Я мог застыть посреди дороги, потому что забывал, куда шел. Я мог сидеть с книгой, прочесть полсотни страниц, а потом вдруг спросить себя: "О чем я читал? Ничего не помню". Мое состояние было очень странным...


Есть такая история. В кабинет психиатра врывается пациент и вопит: "Доктор, помогите! Я схожу с ума! Я все забываю! Я не помню, что было год назад и даже вчера. Я схожу с ума!"
"Хм, – сказал психиатр, – и когда вы впервые это заметили?"
"Что заметил?" – озадаченно переспросил пациент.
Со мной было то же самое! Мне было трудно даже закончить фразу. Я сидел взаперти в своей комнате. Я молчал, не произносил ни слова, поскольку сказать что-либо означало бы признаться в своем безумии. Так прошел целый год. Я просто лежал на полу, глядел в потолок и считал сначала до ста, а потом в обратном порядке, от ста до единицы. Хоть что-то у меня оставалось – например, эта способность считать по порядку. Все остальное я позабыл. Чтобы снова прийти в себя, найти какую-то точку отсчета, мне понадобился целый год.
Но это случилось. Это было настоящее чудо. Однако это стоило мне большого труда. Никто мне не помогал, никто не подсказывал, куда идти и что со мной происходит. Больше того, мне мешали, против меня были все – преподаватели, друзья и прочие доброжелатели. Все были против меня. Но они ничего не могли поделать, разве что стыдить меня или расспрашивать, что же это я делаю.
В том-то и дело, что я не делал ничего! Это было сильнее меня. Это просто происходило. Конечно, кое-что я все-таки сделал: сам о том не подозревая, я постучал в дверь – и она открылась. Я много лет медитировал, просто сидел молча и ничего не делал. И шаг за шагом я перенесся в то пространство, где ты просто есть, но ничего не делаешь. Ты просто есть – чистое присутствие, бездеятельный наблюдатель.
Нет, я ничего не делал. Я просто лежал, сидел, ходил – но там, в глубине, не было никого, кто что-то делает. Я утратил все честолюбивые мечты. У меня пропало желание к чему-то стремиться, чего-то достигать. Я просто погрузился в себя. Это была пустота, а пустота сводит с ума. И все же это единственный путь к Богу. Бога достигает только тот, кто готов сойти с ума........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ошо о своем просветлении* 

*продолжение.*

*Меня часто спрашивают: что я чувствовал, когда наступило просветление?*
Я смеялся. Я хохотал от души, потому что постиг всю бессмысленность жажды просветления. Это действительно смешно, потому что все мы рождаемся просветленными, а желать того, что уже есть, совершенно бессмысленно. Если у тебя что-то есть, это уже нельзя обрести. Обрести можно только то, чего нет у тебя или в тебе. Но просветление – в нашей природе.

Я боролся за него на протяжении многих жизней, потому что за одну жизнь этой цели не достичь. За этот срок я делал все, что только возможно, но неизменно терпел неудачу. Я был обречен на провал, потому что просветления нельзя достичь. Как можно его обрести, если оно уже в твоей природе? То, что у тебя уже есть, не сделаешь с помощью честолюбивой мечты.
Разум честолюбив, он тянется к деньгам, власти и престижу. Но в один прекрасный день, когда он уже по горло сыт внешней деятельностью, его начинает манить просветление, освобождение, нирвана, Бог. Но это все то же честолюбие, изменилась только цель. Прежде цель была извне, теперь она внутри. Но твое отношение, сам твой подход ничуть не меняется – ты остаешься прежним человеком с прежними привычками.
Слова "день, когда я достиг просветления" означают только одно: в тот день я понял, что нечего достигать, некуда идти, не нужно ничего делать. Мы уже божественны, мы уже совершенны – вот и все. Не нужно никакого совершенствования. Бог всех нас создает совершенными. Даже если нам встречаются люди несовершенные, легко заметить, насколько совершенно их несовершенство. Бог никогда не создает чего-то несовершенного.
Я слышал историю об учителе дзэн по имени Бокудзю. Он объяснял своим ученикам, что все в нашем мире совершенно, и тут поднялся один человек, старый горбун. "А как же я? – спросил он. – Я горбун! Разве это совершенство?" А Бокудзю ответил: "Честно скажу, я никогда прежде не видел такого совершенного горба".
Говоря о дне, когда я достиг просветления, я говорю неправильно, потому что других слов в нашем языке не подобрать, ведь этот язык придуман человеком. В нем есть такие слова, как "достижение", "обретение", "цель", "совершенствование", "развитие", "прогресс". Язык придуман не просветленными. Честно говоря, они и не смогли бы придумать какой-нибудь язык, даже если бы захотели, потому что просветление приходит в тишине. Как выразить молчание словами? Как ни пытайся, но любые слова непременно нарушают безмолвие.
Лао-цзы говорит: "Изреченная истина есть ложь". Истину невозможно выразить словами. Но нам приходится говорить на каком-то языке, другого выхода нет. И потому мы всегда подчеркиваем одно условие: язык не может точно отражать переживания. Поэтому я и говорю: "в тот день, когда я достиг просветления". Но это было не достижение, и то был не я.


В тот день я смеялся над своими глупыми, смехотворными попытками обрести просветление. Я смеялся над самим собой и над человечеством, потому что все люди стараются чего-то достичь, что-то обрести, что-то улучшить.
Все произошло в состоянии полной расслабленности. Так оно всегда и бывает. Я испробовал все, что можно, а потом, увидев тщетность любых усилий, отказался от попыток. Я забыл о своей мечте. Целую неделю я жил совершенно обычной жизнью.
Люди, у которых я жил, очень удивились потому что я впервые начал вести нормальный образ жизни. До того вся моя жизнь была подчинена суровой дисциплине.
Я жил в той семье два года, и они знали, что я встаю в три часа утра, потом совершаю четырех-пяти мильную прогулку или пробежку, потом иду купаться в реке. Таким был мой режим. Простуда или другое недомогание – все это не имело значения, я все равно следовал своему распорядку дня.


Они знали, что я провожу долгие часы в медитации. Вплоть до того дня я много чего не ел. Я не пил ни чая, ни кофе. У меня были жесткие правила насчет того, что мне можно есть, а чего нельзя. И вдруг я на целую неделю забрасываю все это. Однажды утром я сплю до девяти часов, а потом выпиваю чашку чаю. Хозяева дома были озадачены. Они спрашивали: "Что случилось? Ты заболел?" Они всегда считали меня великим йогом.
Вот одна мелочь, которая показывает, как это было. У меня на все случаи жизни был один-единственный лоскут ткани. Днем я ходил, завернувшись в него, а по ночам укрывался им как одеялом. Спал я на бамбуковой циновке. Вот и все удобства – одеяло и бамбуковая циновка. Больше у меня ничего не было, никаких вещей. В то утро, когда я встал в девять утра, хозяева очень удивились. Они сказали: "Тут что-то не так. Ты, должно быть, сильно заболел?"
"Нет, я не болен, – ответил я. – Болен я был все эти годы, а теперь я, наоборот, выздоровел. Отныне я буду просыпаться, когда захочу, и спать ложиться буду, когда начнет клонить в сон. Я перестал быть рабом времени. А еще я буду есть и пить то, чего захочется моему организму. С меня хватит". За ту неделю я начисто позабыл про свою мечту о просветлении. Я забыл о ней навсегда.
А на седьмой день случилось это. Само по себе, безо всякой причины. Я расхохотался, и этот смех услышал садовник. Он и раньше полагал, что я немного не в себе, но такого смеха никогда прежде не слышал. Он прибежал ко мне и спросил: "Что случилось?"
"Не волнуйся, – ответил я. – Ты же знаешь, я всегда был слегка тронутым, а теперь просто окончательно с ума сошел. Я смеюсь над самим собой. Не обижайся и не сердись. Можешь спокойно спать дальше". * * *
Я трудился в течение многих жизней – работал над собой, боролся, делал все, что только можно было сделать, но все напрасно. Теперь-то я понимаю, почему ничего не получалось. Сами усилия становились преградой, сама лестница мешала подняться, само желание достичь было помехой. Это не значит, что добиться этого можно без поисков – нет, поиски необходимы, но рано или поздно наступает миг, когда их следует прекратить. Чтобы пересечь реку, нужна лодка, но рано или поздно приходит время вылезать из лодки, забыть о реке и оставить ее за спиной. Усилия нужны, без усилий вообще ничего не выйдет. Но и одни лишь усилия не приносят плодов.


Перед самым двадцать первым марта 1953 года, буквально за неделю до этого дня я перестал работать над собой. Настал тот момент, когда ты ясно видишь всю тщетность своих усилий. Ты уже сделал все, что можно, но ничто не принесло успеха. Ты сделал все, что в человеческих силах. Что еще остается? В этой полной безнадежности ты бросаешь все попытки. И в тот день, когда я прекратил поиски, когда перестал к чему-то стремиться и вообще на что-то надеяться, – в тот самый день это и началось. Из ниоткуда пришла новая энергия. У нее не было источника. Она пришла из ниоткуда и распространялась повсюду. Она была в деревьях, камнях, небе, солнце и воздухе – везде. Я так долго искал, я считал, что цель где-то далеко – а все было так близко, совсем рядом! Я направлял свой взор в даль, за горизонт, и глаза перестали замечать то, что было вблизи.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ошо о своем просветлении*

*продолжение. (часть 3)*

Когда исчезли усилия, исчез и я сам, ведь человек не может существовать без усилий, без желаний, без устремления. Эго, личность, "я" – это не устойчивое явление, а процесс. Это не какая-то внутренняя субстанция, потому что мы вынуждены каждый миг воссоздавать ее заново. Все равно что кататься на велосипеде: ты едешь, пока жмешь на педали. Если же перестать давить на педали, велосипед остановится. Конечно, он еще может проехать немножко по инерции, но, как только перестаешь жать на педали, велосипед начинает останавливаться. Он лишается энергии, толкающей вперед силы. А потом он просто падает набок.
Эго существует, потому что мы продолжаем давить на педали желания, продолжаем к чему-то стремиться, стараемся прыгнуть выше головы. Вот в этом кроется сама сущность эго – в желании подпрыгнуть выше себя, ворваться в будущее, перемахнуть в завтрашний день. Эго возникает при прыжке в то, чего еще нет. Оно рождается из того, чего нет, и потому похоже на мираж. В нем есть только желание – и ничего больше. В нем есть только порыв, стремление.
Эго живет не настоящим, а будущим. Когда живешь будущим, эго кажется чем-то вполне ощутимым. Но если задерживаешься в настоящем, оно остается миражом и начинает постепенно растворяться.
В тот день, когда я перестал стремиться... Это тоже неудачное выражение, правильнее сказать: "в тот день, когда исчезло стремление". Так будет намного вернее, потому что слова "я перестал стремиться" означают, будто еще оставался "я". Это значит, что я нацелил свои усилия на желание остановиться – и, следовательно, некое утонченное желание еще сохранялось.
Но желание невозможно остановить, его можно только постичь. Само постижение желания означает его исчезновение. Запомните, никто не в силах прекратить желать, а подлинная реальность проявляется лишь после того, как исчезает желание.
Вот такая дилемма... Что же делать? Желания существуют, а будды продолжают повторять, что нужно избавляться от желаний, – и следом заявляют, что нельзя прекратить желать. Что делать? Человек сталкивается с дилеммой. Он постоянно чего-то хочет. И ему вначале говорят, что это нужно прекратить, а потом – что это невозможно прекратить. Что же, собственно, делать?
Желание нужно постичь. И его можно постичь, для этого достаточно понять его тщетность. Нужно прямое восприятие, непосредственное проникновение в суть вещей.
В тот день, когда исчезли желания, я чувствовал себя беспомощным и утратившим надежду. Надежда пропала, потому что пропало будущее. Надеяться было не на что, ведь уже ясно было, что все надежды тщетны, они не сбываются. Ты бегаешь по кругу. Мечта манит за собой, оставаясь за пределами досягаемости. Она создает все новые миражи и искушает: "Давай, беги быстрее – и ты дотянешься". Но сколько ни беги, мечта все так же далека, она отдаляется, как линия горизонта. Горизонт виден, но до него никогда не дойти. Стоит сделать шаг вперед, как он отдаляется ровно на шаг. Чем быстрее бежишь, тем быстрее уходит в даль он. Если замедлишь шаг, он тоже приостановится. Очевидно одно – расстояние между ним и тобой всегда остается одинаковым. Оно не сокращается ни на метр.
Мы не в силах сократить расстояние между собой и мечтой. Надежда – это горизонт. Мы пытаемся дотянуться до горизонта, до надежды, до переброшенного в будущее желания. Желание – это мост, но мост воображаемый, потому что сам горизонт – тоже мираж. Туда нельзя протянуть настоящий мост, его можно только вообразить. Человек не может коснуться того, чего нет.


В тот день, когда исчезли желания, когда я заглянул в их сущность и понял, что они всегда тщетны, я почувствовал себя беспомощным и лишившимся надежд. Но в тот же миг что-то начало происходить. Началось то самое, к чему я стремился на протяжении многих жизней и чего никак не мог достичь. Единственная надежда – в ощущении безнадежности, единственное исполнение желаний – в отсутствии желаний. И когда ты ощущаешь непостижимо глубокую беспомощность, весь мир вдруг начинает тебе помогать.
Вселенная ждет. Она видит, что ты работаешь над собой, и до поры ни во что не вмешивается, просто ждет. Она может ждать бесконечно долго, потому что не терпит суеты. Это сама Вечность. Но в тот миг, когда ты оставляешь попытки и исчезаешь, вся Вселенная мчится к тебе, наполняет тебя. Именно тогда все и начинается.
Семь дней я пребывал в полной безнадежности, но, несмотря на беспомощность, я чувствовал, как что-то происходит. Говоря о безнадежности, я употребляю это слово не в привычном вам смысле. Я просто имею в виду, что у меня не было никаких надежд. Печали это не вызывало. Напротив, я был счастлив – мне было спокойно, я был тих, собран и внимателен. Отсутствие всяких надежд, но в совершенно новом смысле. Для меня перестало существовать само понятие надежды – а следовательно, и ее отсутствия. Исчезло и то, и другое.
Отсутствие надежд было полным. Исчезла надежда, а вместе с ней – и ее противоположность, безнадежность. Это было совершенно новое ощущение – жизнь без каких-либо надежд. В нем не было ничего плохого. Мне просто приходится употреблять привычные слова, но ничего неприятного в этом состоянии не было. Наоборот, оно было радостным. Это было ощущение не утраты, а появления чего-то нового. Меня переполняло, окутывало нечто незнакомое.
И когда я говорю о беспомощности, это слово тоже следует понимать не в обычном смысле. Это попросту означает, что я лишился себя. Я просто признавал, что меня нет и, значит, я уже не могу полагаться на свои силы, существовать самостоятельно. Земля ушла из-под ног, подо мной раскрылась бездна... бездонная пропасть. Но страха не было, ведь мне нечего было оберегать. Страха не было – некому было бояться.
За ту неделю произошло невероятное и полное преображение. А в последний день ощущение присутствия совершенно новой энергии, нового света и новой радости стало очень мощным, почти нестерпимым – словно я вот-вот взорвусь, сойду с ума от блаженства. Западная молодежь называет это "кайфовать", "дуреть от счастья".


Невозможно было понять смысл происходящего. Я попал в мир вне смысла – его трудно постичь, трудно разложить на части, трудно объяснить словами, языком. Любые священные писания бессильны, все слова, которыми можно было бы описать это переживание, кажутся блеклыми, выцветшими. Слишком живыми и яркими были эти ощущения, это был неиссякаемый прилив блаженства.
Весь тот день выдался каким-то странным, ошеломляющим, оглушительным. Прошлое исчезало, будто его никогда у меня и не было, будто я просто где-то все это вычитал. Оно становилось похожим на давний сон, на услышанный когда-то рассказ о чужой жизни. Я расставался с прошлым, рвал связи со своей историей. Я забывал автобиографию, становился кем-то несуществующим, кого Будда называет анатта. Исчезали границы, пропадали все различия.
Сам разум исчезал; он отдалился на тысячи миль. Собраться с мыслями было трудно, разум уносился все дальше и дальше, но цепляться за него не было никакой нужды. Он меня попросту не интересовал. Все шло как надо. Не было нужды сберегать воспоминания. К вечеру это стало нестерпимо болезненным. Я чувствовал себя словно женщина, которая вот-вот родит. Начались родовые схватки, и они причиняли острые мучения.
Всю неделю я ложился спать в двенадцать-час ночи, но в тот день просто не мог высидеть так долго. Глаза слипались, я открывал их с огромным трудом. Что-то надвигалось, что-то непременно должно было случиться. Трудно сказать, что именно, – возможно, я просто умирал – но страха не было. Я был готов ко всему. Минувшие семь дней были такими прекрасными, что я готов был даже умереть. Мне уже ничего не хотелось. Целую неделю я провел в полном блаженстве. Я был так счастлив, что с радостью принял бы даже смерть.
Что-то неотвратимо приближалось – что-то сравнимое с гибелью, некий решительный поворот, который мог закончиться смертью или новым рождением, распятием или воскресением. Прямо за углом меня поджидало нечто невероятно важное. Но я не мог заставить себя раскрыть глаза, я был будто одурманен.
Уснул я часов около восьми, но это было мало похоже на сон. Теперь я понимаю, что имеет в виду Патанджали, когда говорит, что самадхи напоминает сон. Разница только в одном: в самадхи ты одновременно спишь и бодрствуешь, спишь и не спишь. Тело расслаблено, каждая клеточка организма спит, но в тебе пылает огонек осознанности... ясный, не дающий копоти. Ты начеку, но расслаблен, не напряжен, но в полном сознании. Тело покоится в глубоком сне, а сознание возносится на пик активности. Так соединяются вершина сознания и впадина телесного покоя.


*Я уснул. Странный это был сон: тело спит, а я бодрствую.* Это было так странно... Тебя будто разорвали на две части, растянули в двух направлениях, разнесли по двум измерениям, но два полюса при этом были так обострены, словно я одновременно оказался обоими... Положительное и отрицательное, сон и бодрствование, жизнь и смерть слились в одно. Это был тот миг, когда сливаются творец и сотворенное.
Состояние было сверхъестественным. В первый раз оно потрясает до самых глубин души. После этого переживания тебе уже никогда не стать прежним. Оно приносит совершенно новые взгляды на жизнь, делает тебя совсем другим.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ошо о своем просветлении*

*
продолжение. (часть 4)*

*
Около полуночи мои глаза открылись вдруг сами собой... в*о всяком случае, я не прилагал к этому никаких усилий. Что-то нарушило мой сон. Я ощутил рядом с собой, в своей комнате, чье-то присутствие. Моя комнатка была совсем крошечной, но я чувствовал повсюду вокруг биение жизни, мощные вибрации. Я словно попал в глаз тайфуна и захлебывался в величественной буре света, радости и блаженства.
Это было так реально, что нереальным стало все остальное: стены комнаты, весь дом, само мое тело. Все стало нереальным, ведь лишь теперь я впервые видел подлинную действительность.
Вот почему нам так трудно понять, когда Будда и Шанкара говорят, что мир – это майя, иллюзия. Мы знаем только этот, наш мир, нам не с чем его сравнить. Нам известна только одна действительность. О чем говорят эти люди? Какая-то майя, иллюзия... Есть лишь одна реальность. Их слова не поймешь, пока не постигнешь подлинную реальность. До той поры их слова остаются теориями, хитроумными гипотезами. Может, это просто заумная философия такая: "Весь мир – иллюзия"?
На Западе было так. Беркли заявил, что мир нереален, когда прогуливался со своим приятелем, человеком весьма логичным. Этот его приятель был почти скептиком. После этих слов он молча поднял камень и больно стукнул Беркли по голове. Беркли завопил, кровь сочилась из царапины, а его друг-скептик сказал: "Так что, мир по-прежнему нереален? Ты ведь сам так сказал, верно? Почему же ты кричишь, ведь этот камень нереален. Чего хвататься за голову и корчиться от боли? Все вокруг нереально!"
Такие люди не в состоянии понять, что имеет в виду Будда, когда говорит, что Вселенная – мираж. Он не утверждает, что можно ходить сквозь стены. Он не говорит, что мы можем питаться камнями и нет никакой разницы, что ты ешь – хлеб или камни. Нет, дело совсем не в этом.
Он говорит о том, что есть иная действительность, и стоит ее постичь, как эта так называемая реальность просто блекнет, становится нереальной. Сравнение возможно только после пробуждения к высшей реальности, а не до того.
Во сне реально сновидение. Каждую ночь мы видим сны, но каждое утро говорим, что они были нереальны, но на следующую ночь, когда мы спим, сновидения снова становятся явью. Во сне очень трудно понять, что это сон. А утром это очень легко. В чем же причина? Ты остаешься собой. Во сне есть только одна действительность. С чем ее сравнить? Кто возьмется утверждать, что реально? По сравнению с чем? Реальность только одна. Все точно так же нереально, как и все прочее, и потому сравнение невозможно. Утром, когда ты открываешь глаза, перед тобой уже другая реальность, и теперь ты можешь говорить, что сновидение было нереальным. Сновидение становится нереальным при сравнении с явью.


Но есть и пробуждение... И по сравнению с реальностью этого пробуждения нереальной становится привычная действительность.
Той ночью я впервые постиг смысл понятия майя. Конечно, я и раньше знал это слово, но совершенно не сознавал его смысла. Я воспринимал его так же, как и вы сейчас, но никогда прежде не понимал по-настоящему. Разве можно понять, не пережив? 

Т*ой ночью распахнулись двери новой действительности, незнакомого измерения. И там была она – иная реальность, особая реальность, настоящая реальность, как угодно будет называть. Называйте ее Богом, истиной, дхармой, дао – как угодно. Она не имеет названия. Но она была там – прозрачная, но в то же время столь осязаемая... Она чуть не задушила меня. Ее было слишком много, я еще не мог вобрать в себя столько всего...*
У меня возникло сильное желание выскочить из комнаты, выбежать под открытое небо. Я задыхался. Слишком много всего! Я погибал! Мне казалось, что, если задержусь тут хоть на секунду, эта реальность меня задушит. И я выскочил из дому, помчался во двор. Мне хотелось просто оказаться под открытым небом, увидеть звезды, деревья и землю... быть на воле. Стоило мне выйти – и удушье тут же прошло. Моя комнатушка была слишком мала для такого величественного события. Для такого события даже звездное небо – слишком тесная крыша. Оно больше неба. Даже небо – не предел. Но так мне все равно стало легче.
Я направился к ближайшему саду. Даже походка моя стала иной. Я шел так, будто сила тяготения исчезла. Шел я, бежал или просто парил – трудно сказать. Тяготения не было, я ничего не весил, меня словно влекла какая-то сила. Я оказался в объятиях какой-то неведомой энергии.
Запомните, с того дня я никогда уже не был по-настоящему в своем теле. Меня с телом соединяет лишь тончайшая нить. И меня все время удивляет, что Целое почему-то хочет, чтобы я оставался тут – а я тут уже не сам по себе, не по своей воле. Воля Целого держит меня здесь, она позволяет мне еще немного побыть на этом берегу. Возможно, через меня Целое хочет с вами чем-то поделиться.


С того дня мир стал нереальным. Передо мной открылся другой мир. Но когда я называю этот мир нереальным, я не имею в виду, что эти деревья не настоящие. Они совершенно реальны; нереально то, какими вы их видите. Сами по себе они самые настоящие – они существуют в Боге, они есть в абсолютной реальности, – но то, какими вы их видите... Вы не видите их по-настоящему. Вы видите нечто другое – мираж.
Вы окружили себя собственными снами, и это сновидение будет тянуться, пока вы не проснетесь. Мир нереален, потому что известный вам мир – это мир ваших снов. А когда просыпаешься, перед тобой возникает новый мир, настоящий.
Нельзя говорить: есть Бог, а есть мир. Бог и есть мир, но это понимаешь, только когда твои глаза ясны, не запорошены сном, не затянуты дымкой сновидений. Когда взор ясен, когда обострена чувствительность, становится очевидно, что есть только Бог.
Иногда Бог – это зеленое дерево, иногда – яркая звезда, иногда – кукушка, а иногда цветок. Бог – порой ребенок, порой река, но всё, что есть, – это Бог. Как только начинаешь по-настоящему видеть, вокруг – только Бог.
Но сейчас всё, что вы видите, – не истина, а ложь. Что такое мираж? Лживая проекция. Но, как только увидишь... Хоть на долю секунды... нужно лишь позволить себе это! Повсюду перед тобой предстает невероятное благословение – в облаках, на солнце и на земле.


Мир прекрасен. Но я говорю сейчас не о вашем мире, я говорю о своем мире. Ваш мир уродлив, он создан вашим »я», это мир проекций. Вы используете подлинную действительность как экран, на котором отражаются ваши собственные представления о мире.
Когда я говорю, что мир реален, это невероятный, чудесный мир – лучащийся бесконечностью, наполненный светом и радостью. Это вечный праздник –я говорю о своем мире. Он может стать и вашим, нужно лишь проснуться.

Той ночью я стал пустым, а потом наполнился. Я прекратил быть и стал самим бытием. Той ночью я погиб и родился заново. Но тот, кто родился, не имел ничего общего с тем, кто умер. Не было никакой связи. На вид я не изменился, но между мной прежним и мной новым не было ничего общего. Гибнущий гибнет до конца, от него ничего не остается. Я пережил много смертей, но с этой ни одна не сравнится. Все минувшие смерти были неполными. Иногда умирает тело, иногда – часть разума, иногда – часть эго, но личность остается. Многократно обновленная, многократно перекрашенная – что-то меняется тут, что-то здесь, – но сама личность остается, сохраняется некая непрерывность. Но той ночью смерть была полной и окончательной. Это день моей смерти и день моего единения с Богом

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*...это переживание становится ключом к избавлению от всех проблем...*
*
Нам совершенно не знакомо состояние, когда останавливаются мысли.* Мы всегда живем с мыслями — это знакомое, известное состояние, мы идем проторенным путем. Когда ты впервые перестаешь думать, бесконечные просторы существования открывают свою дверь. Они хаотичны. Больше всего на свете человек боится потерять способность думать. Когда ты не можешь думать, ты не можешь быть, поскольку без мышления ты исчезаешь.

Отцом современной западной философии считается Рене Декарт, а вся его философия основана на трех словах: «Cogito ergo sum»: «Я мыслю, следовательно, я существую». Если это подразумевает ум — а это ум, — то значит, когда исчезают мысли, тебя больше нет. Кажется, будто ты сошел с ума, оказался в мире безумия, потому что все, что происходит, вне твоего контроля. Ты не можешь даже думать, хотя это всегда было так легко. На самом деле, было трудно перестать думать.
Но когда ты все-таки перестаешь думать, тебя охватывает страх. В первый раз это неизбежно. В следующий раз будет легче. Не пытайся ничего делать, когда это снова произойдет. Просто оставайся в этом.

Просто будь свидетелем. Ничего с этим не делай, потому что все, что ты можешь сделать, никогда не будет глубоким.
В лучшем случае, это будет временной мерой. Все, что человек может сделать, будет на поверхности. Поэтому, если возникает проблема, и ты что-то делаешь, она на время разрешается, но скоро снова возникает в каком-нибудь другом виде. Если возникает нерешительность, ты можешь подлатать ее, делая что-нибудь, но разделение всплывет где-нибудь в другом месте. И это будет продолжаться без конца. Формы проблемы меняются, но сама проблема по-прежнему остается.

Суть в том, что проблема должна полностью раствориться, а это может произойти лишь в том случае, если ты ничего не делаешь. Наблюдая за ней, ты создаешь дистанцию, и эта дистанция становится все больше и больше. И однажды она становится настолько большой, что ты осознаешь, что проблема не твоя, как будто она никогда и не была твоей. Необходима дистанция, а создать ее можно только посредством наблюдения.

Все остальное, что может сделать человек, в некотором роде обречено на провал. Например, если тебя мучает какое-то сомнение или ты колеблешься, ты пытаешься принять какое-то решение. Но разве может нерешительность породить решение? Ты можешь только решить, что да, решение найдено, но при этом глубоко внутри продолжает нарастать нерешительность. Над ней появляется очень тонкий слой обмана, и он может порваться в любой момент в любой ситуации.

На Востоке это одна из фундаментальных истин — ни одна проблема не может быть решена действием. Более того, проблемы возникают именно из-за того, что человек стал делателем. Если человек может просто быть и ничего не делать, проблемы исчезают. В наблюдающем сознании нет проблем. Только в сознании делателя возникают проблемы. Поэтому все, что нужно сделать, это перенести центр тяжести с делания на бытие.

*Итак, просто наблюдай. Будь отстраненным и смотри на игры, в которые непрестанно играет ум.* И вдруг однажды, когда образуется нужная дистанция — ты не можешь ее специально создать, она появится сама собой — и откроется обзор, ты окажешься очень далеко от проблемы. И между вами не будет моста — проблема там, а ты здесь. На самом деле, в этот момент ты даже не будешь понимать, что вас раньше соединяло или почему ты беспокоился о ней. Она где-то в другом мире и принадлежит кому-то другому, она не оставила на тебе даже царапины. Это переживание становится ключом к избавлению от всех проблем. Итак, когда возникает проблема, просто наблюдай.

Это трудно, потому что все западное учение основано на анализе. Наблюдение — совершенно иное измерение. Это не анализ. Западное учение состоит в том, что нужно проанализировать, понять, выяснить причину, — но этот процесс бесконечен. Ты обнаруживаешь одну причину проблемы, затем пытаешься найти причину этой причины, и так продолжается ad infinitum. Каждая причина, в свою очередь, оказывается следствием. Так можно продолжать бесконечно — это то же самое, что чистить лук, слой за слоем. Но лук рано или поздно заканчивается, а лук под названием человеческий ум не заканчивается никогда, он бесконечен. Он постоянно воссоздает свои слои.

На Востоке мы никогда не прибегали к анализу, поскольку одним из глубочайших прозрений было то, что анализ никогда не положит этому конец. Максимум, что он может сделать, это оттеснить проблему назад, отставить ее в сторону, но он никогда не положит ей конец. Она все равно где-то будет продолжать существовать, вытеснение не поможет.
На Западе вы пытаетесь одолеть проблему, свести ее к причине. На Востоке мы пытаемся вернуть сознание к своему источнику, проблемы мы вообще не касаемся. Вы пытаетесь избавиться от проблемы, а мы пытаемся вернуть сознание домой. Мы не касаемся проблемы, напротив, мы удаляемся от нее.

Например, допустим, что ты — проблема. На Западе меня интересуешь ты, я пытаюсь вынудить тебя покинуть мое сознание, и так рождается подсознание. На Востоке ты — проблема, я — сознание. Я оставляю тебя на твоем месте и ухожу сам, и тогда не образуется подсознание, и нет подавления. Я просто ухожу, проблемы я не касаюсь. Мой уход в сердцевину самого себя создает необходимую дистанцию.
Запад тоже пытается создать дистанцию — изгоняя проблему — но таким образом он создает еще больше проблем, потому что ее невозможно изгнать. Само усилие, сама борьба с проблемой, привязывает тебя к ней. Когда ты анализируешь проблему, ее анализирует тот самый ум, который ее и создает. Это все равно, что пытаться поднять себя за шнурки. Ты можешь немного подпрыгнуть, но это не особенно поможет. Ты снова вернешься на землю. Это то же самое, что ловить свой собственный хвост.

*Итак, просто наблюдай, и постепенно возникнет глубокое безразличие. В этом безразличии все растворится*. Ничего не нужно делать. Просто сиди, наслаждайся, будь и наблюдай. Постепенно, когда проблема поймет, что ты в ней не заинтересован, она уйдет.
Если гостя никто не приглашал, никто не звал, если хозяин не обращает на него никакого внимания и даже не здоровается, как долго он сможет стучаться в дверь? Однажды он просто уйдет. Любая мысль, любая проблема — это гость. Ничего с ними не делай, но оставайся при этом хозяином — незаинтересованным, равнодушным и центрированным.
Пусть влечение приходит и уходит, не беспокойся о нем. Когда оно приходит, просто отмечай его и все, причем с полным равнодушием.

*В буддизме есть специальная практика, которая называется «троекратное обращение внимания»*. Если возникает проблема — например, кто-то вдруг чувствует сексуальное желание или жадность, или гнев, — необходимо три раза отметить присутствие этого чувства. Если возник гнев, ученик должен трижды сказать про себя: «Гнев, гнев, гнев». Нужно обратить на него все свое внимание, чтобы он не прошел мимо сознания, и все. А затем ученик продолжает делать то, что делал, понятно? Он ничего не делает с гневом, просто трижды обращает на него внимание.

Это замечательная практика. Ты немедленно осознаешь гнев, отмечаешь его, и он исчезает. Он не в силах овладеть тобой, поскольку это может произойти лишь в том случае, если ты неосознан. Это троекратное называние делает тебя таким осознанным внутри, что ты отделяешься от гнева. Ты объективируешь его, потому что он там, а ты здесь. Будда велел своим ученикам делать это со всеми проявлениями.
Попробуй, и не надо ни о чем беспокоиться. Влечение свойственно человеку, нет причины мучиться чувством вины. Хорошо, что ты знаешь, что оно возникает — не подавляй его. Обычно все культуры и цивилизации учат нас подавлять проблемы, так чтобы постепенно перестать их осознавать, причем настолько, чтобы забыть о них и думать, что они вообще не существуют.

*Правильно делать прямо противоположное. Полностью осознавай их — когда они оказываются осознанными, попадают в центр внимания, они тают.* Попробуй это, и не упускай ни одного мгновения. Повторяй три раза: «Снова, снова, снова». Нужно повторять это про себя, а если тебе покажется так эффективней, можешь повторять вслух, чтобы твой муж тоже знал — «Снова, снова, снова»!
Это влечение пройдет, и когда это случится, ты почувствуешь огромное облегчение. Ты уже лучше выглядишь. Когда человек не обременен блуждающими желаниями и идеями, он чувствует себя более невинным и чистым. Этот аромат окутывает его и постепенно жизнь становится совершенно иной песней, совершенно иным танцем.
Ошо[

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Они дрожат, они непостоянны, Они своевольно блуждают. Хорошо управлять ими.
А если овладеть ими — это приносит счастье. (с) Будда*

*Наблюдайте, и вы увидите дрожащий ум, трясущиеся мысли, гоняющиеся друг за другом, бегущие во всех возможных направлениях,* последовательные, непоследовательные, осмысленные, бессмысленные.
Просто однажды сядьте у себя в комнате, закройте дверь и начните записывать мысли, приходящие к вам. Это поможет вам осознавать. Просто продолжайте записывать, что бы ни происходило.

Не редактируйте,. не старайтесь сделать их последовательными, красивыми. Вы не должны это кому-нибудь показывать, это нужно лишь для наблюдения. Продолжайте записывать пятнадцать минут, и затем прочитайте, и вы будете озадачены: неужели вы сумасшедший или что-то в этом роде? Какая чепуха приходит вам в голову! Всевозможные вещи, настолько неуместные, что вы не можете уловить между ними никакой связи. Одно влечет за собой другое просто случайно.

По соседству лает собака, и ваш ум начинает действовать. Вы вспоминаете собаку, которая у вас была в детстве, и внезапно ум перескакивает с собаки на друга, который у вас был в детстве... а с друга на школу, на учителя. И таким образом ум продолжает прыгать, и вы приземляетесь черт знает где. А все началось всего лишь с лая собаки, которая ничего не знает о вас, которая совершенно не интересовалась вами, но запустила весь этот процесс. Вы можете попасть куда угодно! И каждый раз, когда это происходит, вы будете попадать в разные места.

Ум продолжает перескакивать из одного места в другое, у ума есть столько информации, что он может создавать всевозможные миры.

*Наблюдая его, вы увидите истинность выражения Будды:* Они дрожат, они непостоянны, они своевольно бродят. Они не слушаются вас, у них есть собственная воля. У каждой мысли есть собственная воля, и она настаивает на том, чтобы остаться собой. Она не хочет, чтобы в ней ковырялись, она не хочет, чтобы вы вмешивались. Если вы вмешиваетесь, она сопротивляется, она протестует. Каждая мысль хочет иметь индивидуальность. И эти миллионы мыслей у вас в голове разрушают вашу индивидуальность, потому что все они претендуют на собственную индивидуальность, они претендуют на то, чтобы быть автономными и свободными. И если вы что-нибудь скажете, они спросят: «Кто ты такой?» И каждый раз они будут ставить вас на место, они будут низводить вас до пустого места.
Ошо

*Пока они не взяты под контроль, говорит Будда, для вас нет возможности блаженства. Вы останетесь в беспорядке*

----------


## microbe

Жизнь это реальность как не крути. Так что время жизнедеятельности организма  в наших руках.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Единственное, чему нужно научиться, — это наблюдение. Наблюдай! Наблюдай каждое действие, которое совершаешь. Наблюдай каждую мысль, проходящую в уме. Наблюдай каждое желание, охватывающее тебя. Наблюдай даже незначительные жесты — как ты ходишь, говоришь, ешь, принимаешь ванну.* Продолжай наблюдать, во всем, везде. Пусть все становится возможностью наблюдать.
Не ешь механически, не продолжай просто набивать себя пищей — будь очень наблюдательным. Жуй тщательно и наблюдательно... и ты удивишься тому, сколько упускал до сих пор, потому что каждый кусок будет приносить огромное удовлетворение. Если ты ешь наблюдательно, еда станет вкуснее. Даже обычная еда ста¬нет самой вкусной, если ты наблюдателен; а если ты не наблюдателен, ты можешь есть самую вкусную еду, но в ней не будет вкуса, потому что нет никого, кто мог бы наблюдать. Ты просто продолжаешь набивать себя пищей. Ешь медленно, наблюдательно; каждый кусок нужно прожевать, почувствовать.
Вдыхай запах, ощущай прикосновение, чувствуй по¬рыв ветра и солнечные лучи. Смотри на луну, и стань просто безмолвным водоемом наблюдательности, и луна будет отражаться в тебе в безмерной красоте.
Двигайся по жизни, оставаясь полностью наблюдательным. Снова и снова ты забудешь. Не становись из-за это¬го несчастным; это естественно. Миллионы жизней ты никогда не пытался наблюдать, и это так просто и естественно, что ты продолжаешь забывать снова и снова. Но в то же мгновение, как вспоминаешь, наблюдай снова.
*
Помни одно: когда вспоминаешь, что забыл наблдать, не сожалей*, не раскаивайся; иначе ты потеряешь время даром. Не чувствуй себя несчастным: «Я снова упустил». Не начинай чувствовать: «Я грешник». Не начинай себя осуждать, потому что это сущая потеря времени. Никогда не раскаивайся в прошлом! Живи в этом мгновении. Если ты забыл, ну и что? Это естественно — это стало привычкой, а привычки умирают с трудом. И это не просто привычка, усвоенная за одну жизнь;
эти привычки устанавливались миллионы жизней. По¬этому, если ты можешь оставаться наблюдательным хотя бы несколько мгновений, будь благодарен. Даже эти несколько мгновений — больше, чем можно ожидать. Он наблюдает. Он ясен.
И когда ты наблюдаешь, возникает ясность. Почему ясность возникает из наблюдения? Потому что, чем более ты в наблюдении, тем более и более замедляется твоя поспешность. Ты становишься изящнее. По мере того как ты наблюдаешь, болтовни становится меньше и меньше, потому что энергия, становившаяся болтовней, начинает становиться наблюдением — та же самая энергия! Теперь больше и больше энергии будет преобразовано в наблюдение, и ум не будет получать питания. Мысли будут становиться тоньше и тоньше, они начнут терять в весе. Мало-помалу они начнут отмирать. А когда мысли умирают, возникает ясность. Теперь твой ум превращается в зеркало.
Как он счастлив! И когда человек ясен, он блажен. Именно замешательство становится коренной причиной несчастья; именно ясность становится основой блаженства. Как он счастлив! Ибо он видит, что пробужденность есть жизнь.
И теперь он знает, что смерти нет, потому что пробужденность никогда не может быть разрушена. Когда приходит смерть, будешь наблюдать и ее. Ты умрешь, наблюдая, — наблюдение не умрет. Твое тело исчезнет, прах вернется во прах, но наблюдение останется; оно станет частью космического целого. Оно станет космическим сознанием.
В эти мгновения пророки Упанишад объявляют:

«Ахам брахмасми — Я космическое сознание». В одно из таких мгновений Аль-Хилладж Мансур объявил:
«.Аналь хак! — Я истина!» Это высоты, принадлежа¬щие тебе по праву. Если ты их не достигаешь, за это ответствен ты и никто другой.
Как он счастлив! Ибо он видит, что пробуждение
есть жизнь.
Как он счастлив, следуя пути пробужденных!
С великой настойчивостью он медитирует
В поисках свободы и счастья.
Слушайте эти слова очень внимательно. С великой настойчивостью... Пока ты не приложишь тотального усилия, чтобы проснуться, этого не случится. Частичные усилия бесполезны. Ты не можешь быть наполовину здесь, наполовину там; не можешь быть чуть теплым. Это не поможет. Чуть теплая вода не испарится; чуть теплые попытки быть бдительным обречены на поражение.
Трансформация происходит, лишь если ты вкладываешь в нее тотально всю свою энергию. Когда ты кипишь при ста градусах нагрева, ты испаряешься, и происходит алхимическая перемена. Тогда ты начинаешь подниматься вверх. Вы не замечали? — вода течет вниз, но пар поднимается вверх. Точно так же происходит и это: бессознательность течет вниз, сознание поднимается вверх.
И еще одно: «вверх» синонимично «внутрь», а «вниз» — «наружу». Сознание движется внутрь, бессознательность — наружу. Бессознательность удерживает вас в полной тьме; ваши глаза остаются постоянно сфокусированными на других. Это создает своего рода экстравертность и удерживает вас снаружи. Сознание создает внутреннее пространство. Оно делает вас интровертами; оно вводит вас вовнутрь, глубже и глубже.

Глубже и глубже также значит выше и выше; глубина и высота растут одновременно, точно как растет дерево. Ты видишь только, что оно движется вверх, но не видишь, что корни движутся вниз. Но сначала корни должны опуститься вниз, и лишь тогда дерево может расти вверх. Если дерево хочет дотянуться до неба, ему придется пустить корни к самому дну, в самые глубины. Дерево растет одновременно в обоих направлениях. Точно таким же образом сознание растет вверх... вниз, пуская корни в глубь твоего существа.
ОшО

----------


## microbe

Написал нет-то.

----------


## Unity

*нижайший поклон*
Спасибо!..

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Корни Страдания*

Страдание это состояние бессознательности. Мы несчастны, потому что не осознаем, что делаем, что думаем, что чувствуем, — в каждое мгновение мы постоянно сами себе противоречим. Действие движется в одном направлении, мышление — в другом, чувства — в третьем. Мы постоянно разваливаемся на части, становимся более и более раздробленными. Именно это и есть страдание — мы теряем целостность, теряем единство. Мы становимся просто периферией, абсолютно лишенной центра. И естественно, жизнь, которая не гармонична, будет несчастной, трагической; будет бременем, которое нужно кое-как тащить в страдании. Самое большее — мы можем сделать это страдание менее болезненным. В нашем распоряжении тысяча и одна разновидность обезболивающих средств.
Это не только алкоголь и наркотики — так называемые религии тоже действуют, как опиум. И естественно, все религии против наркотиков, потому что они сами работают на том же рынке; они конкурируют. Если люди принимают опиум, они могут не быть религиозными; у них может не быть потребности в том, чтобы быть религиозными. Они нашли свой опиум, зачем беспокоиться о религии? Опиум дешевле, с ним меньше возни. Если люди принимают марихуану, ЛСД и другие более изощренные наркотики, естественно, они не будут религиозными, потому что религия — это очень примитивный наркотик. Поэтому все религии против наркотиков. Причина не в том, что они действительно против наркотиков. Причина в том, что наркотики создают конкуренцию, и конечно, если людям не позволить принимать наркотики, они обречены на то, чтобы попасться в ловушки священников, потому что им больше ничего не остается. Это способ каждой из религий создать монополию, чтобы на рынке оставался только ее собственный опиум, а все остальные были запрещены.
Люди живут в страдании. Из него есть лишь два выхода: либо стать медитирующими — бдительными, осознанными, сознательными... это тяжелое дело. Для этого нужен хребет. Более дешевый путь — найти что-то, что сделает тебя более бессознательным, чем ты уже есть, чтобы ты смог перестать чувствовать страдание... Найти что-то, что делает тебя совершенно нечувствительным, что-то опьяняющее, болеутоляющее, что сделает тебя бессознательным, чтобы ты мог бежать в бессознательность и совершенно забыть о своей тревоге, тоске, бессмысленности.
Второй путь — не истинный. Второй путь лишь делает страдание немного более
комфортным, немного более выносимым, немного более удобным. Но это не помогает — это не трансформирует тебя. Единственная возможная трансформация случается в медитации, потому что медитация — единственный метод, делающий вас осознанным. Для меня медитация — единственная истинная религия. Все остальное — фальшивка. Есть разные сорта опиума: христианство, индуизм, ислам, джайнизм, буддизм, — но все это лишь разные сорта. Вместилища различаются, но содержимое остается прежним:
все они помогают вам так или иначе подстроиться под свое страдание.

Мое усилие здесь в том, чтобы вывести вас за пределы страдания. Не стоит подстраиваться под страдание; есть возможность быть совершенно свободным от страдания. Но тогда путь будет тяжким; тогда путь будет вызовом.
Тебе придется осознать свое тело и то, что ты с ним делаешь...

Однажды Будда читал лекцию, и послушать его пришел один король. Он сидел прямо перед Буддой и постоянно шевелил большим пальцем ноги. Будда перестал говорить и посмотрел на большой палец короля. Когда Будда посмотрел на него, король, естественно, перестал им шевелить. Будда снова заговорил, и снова он начал шевелить большим пальцем ноги. Тогда Будда спросил:
— Почему ты это делаешь? Король сказал:
— Только когда ты перестал говорить и посмотрел на мой палец, я осознал, что делал; все остальное время я этого не осознаю.
— Это твой палец, и ты его не осознаешь... Тогда ты можешь даже убить человека, не осознавая этого!
Точно таким же образом могут совершаться убийства, и убийцы могут этого не осознавать. Много раз бывало так, что в суде убийцы категорически отрицали, что кого-то убили. Сначала считалось, что они обманывают суд, но последние исследования показывают, что они не лгут; они совершили убийство в совершенно бессознательном состоянии. Они были так взбешены, так разъярены, что оказывались совершенно одержимыми своим гневом. А когда ты взбешен, тело выделяет определенные опьяняющие яды, и кровь становится отравленной. Быть в бешенстве значит быть в состоянии временного безумия. И человек забывает об этом все, потому что совершенно этого не осознает. И именно так люди влюбляются, убивают друг друга, совершают самоубийство, делают всевозможные вещи.

----------


## 4ёрный

> . Не стоит подстраиваться под страдание; есть возможность быть совершенно свободным от страдания. Но тогда путь будет тяжким; тогда путь будет вызовом.
> Тебе придется осознать свое тело и то, что ты с ним делаешь..


 Зачем идти в соседнюю квартиру через кругосветку? Чувства? Блажь Великого Эго, стремящегося доказать своё превосходство самому себе. Тело - всего лишь пыль, не подлежащая учету. Медитация - способ уйти от логики и материальности.Тот же опиум. Счастливы бессознательные и чувственные.

----------


## Unity

Рискну возразить: напротив, счастливы лишь те, что воспринимают каждый атомарный миг - всей той скромной мощностью своего сознания. 
Ну а вечной драмы пленники - одни... лишь эгоисты. Те, что возвели великие стены - меж собою и прочими, меж собой и природой, меж собою и Богом... 
Завсегда несчастные - выдумавшие собственное "я"...

----------


## 4ёрный

Смысл в чувствах? Это нелогично. Жизненный чувственный опыт невозможно передать и на практике он не имеет применения. К чему тогда все это?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Первый шаг в осознанности — стать очень внимательным к своему телу.* Мало-помалу человек становится бдительным в каждом жесте, в каждом движении. По мере того как ты становишься более осознанным, начинает происходить чудо: многие вещи, которые ты делал раньше, просто исчезают. Твое тело становится более расслабленным, более сонастроенным, глубокий мир воцаряется в твоем теле, тонкая
музыка пульсирует в твоем теле.
Тогда начни осознавать мысли — то же самое нужно сделать с мыслями. Они тоньше тела и, конечно, гораздо опаснее. И когда ты осознаешь мысли, тебя удивит, что происходит у тебя внутри. Если ты запишешь все, что происходит в тебе в любое мгновение, тебя ждет великая неожиданность. Ты не поверишь: «И это
продолжается у меня внутри?» Просто продолжай писать десять минут. Закрой двери, запри двери и окна, чтобы ни¬кто не мог войти, и будь абсолютно честным — и разожги огонь, чтобы сжечь написанное! — никто не узнает, кроме тебя. И тогда будь действительно честным; продолжай записывать все, что происходит внутри ума. Не истолковывай этого, не меняй, не редактируй. Просто перенеси это на бумагу, в голом виде, в точности, как есть.
Через десять минут прочитай — и ты увидишь внутри безумный ум! Мы не осознаем, что все это безумие продолжается, как подводное течение. Оно влияет на все, что только значительно в твоей жизни. Оно влияет на то, что ты делаешь; оно влияет на все. И полная сумма всего этого и есть твоя жизнь!
Таким образом, этого сумасшедшего нужно изменить. И чудо осознанности в том, что не нужно делать ничего, кроме как стать осознанным. Само явление наблюдения этого меняет все. Мало-помалу сумасшедший исчезает. Мало-помалу мысли начинают следовать определенному образцу: их хаоса больше нет, они становятся более и более космосом. И тогда воцаряется более глубокий мир.
И когда твое тело и ум в покое, ты увидишь, что и они сонастроены друг с другом, между ними есть мост. Теперь они не бегут в разные стороны, не едут на разных лошадях. Впервые есть гармония, и эта гармония оказывает огромную помощь в том, чтобы работать над третьим шагом — то есть осознавать чувства, эмоции, настроения. Это самый тонкий слой и самый трудный, но если ты можешь осознавать мысли, это всего лишь один шаг дальше. Нужна лишь немного более интенсивная осознанность, и ты начнешь отражать свои настроения, эмоции, чувства.

Как только ты осознаешь все эти три слоя, они соединяются в одно явление. И когда эти три слоя становятся одним, начинают действовать в полной гармонии, вибрировать вместе, ты можешь почувствовать музыку всех трех: они становятся оркестром — и тогда случается четвертое. Этого ты не можешь сделать — это случается само собой, это дар целого. Это награда для
тех, кто сделал эти три шага.
Четвертое — это предельная осознанность, которая
делает человека пробужденным. Человек осознает собственную осознанность — это четвертое. Это делает человека буддой, пробужденным. И только в таком пробуждении человек узнает, что такое блаженство. Блаженство — это цель, осознанность — путь к нему.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Чувство собственности... Каждый пытается владеть своей возлюбленной, своим возлюбленным. Но это больше не любовь.Фактически, если ты владеешь человеком, ты ненавидишь, разрушаешь, убиваешь; ты убийца. Любовь должна давать свободу;любовь есть свобода. Любовь будет делать возлюбленного более и более сво*бодным, любовь даст ему крылья, любовь откроет безгра*ничные небеса.* Она не может стать тюрьмой, заключе*нием. Но такой любви вы не знаете, потому что она случается только в осознанности; это качество любви приходит, лишь когда есть осознанность. Вы знаете, что любовь — это грех, потому что она приходит из сна.

И то же самое во всем остальном. Если ты пытаешься сделать что-нибудь хорошее, это причиняет вред. Посмот*рите на благодетельных людей: они всегда вредят, это боль*шие в мире вредители. Социальные реформаторы, так на*зываемые революционеры — самые большие вредители. Но трудно увидеть, в чем заклю*чается их вред, потому что они очень хорошие люди, которые всегда делают добро другим — это их способ создать для дру*гого тюремное заключение. Если ты позволишь им сделать тебе что-нибудь хорошее, то ока*жешься их собственностью. Начнется с того, что они будут массировать тебе ноги, но рано или поздно ты найдешь, что их руки тянутся к твоей шее! Они начинают с ног и заканчивают шеей, потому что они не осознанны; они не знают, что делают. Они научились этому трюку — если ты хочешь кем-то владеть, делай ему добро. Они даже не осознают, что научились этому трюку. Но они принесут вред, потому что любая — любая! — попытка владеть другим челове*ком, в какой бы то ни было форме и под каким бы то ни было именем — грех.

Ваши церкви, ваши храмы, ваши мечети — все они совершили в отношении вас грехи, потому что они ста*ли собственниками, все они стали руководителями. Каж*дая церковь против религии, потому что религия — это свобода! Почему же тогда это происходит? Иисус пыта*ется дать религию, дать вам крылья. Что же тогда про*исходит, как вмешивается эта церковь? Это происходит, потому что Иисус живет на абсолютно другом уровне существа, на другом уровне осознанности; а те, кто его слушает, те, кто ему следует, живут на уровне сна. Что бы они ни услышали, они истолковывают, и истолковы*вают согласно своим собственным снам. И все, что бы они ни создали, будет грехом. Христос дает вам рели*гию, а затем люди, которые крепко спят, превращают ее в церковь.

Говорят, что однажды Сатана, дьявол, сидел под дере*вом очень печальный. Мимо проходил святой; он по*смотрел на Сатану и сказал:

— Мы слышали, что ты никогда не отдыхаешь, что ты всегда совершаешь тот или иной вредный поступок. Как же так, что ты сидишь под этим деревом без дела?

Сатана был очень подавлен. Он сказал:

— Кажется, всю мою ра*боту перехватили священники, и я ничего не могу делать — я совершенно безработный. Иногда я думаю о самоубий*стве, потому что у этих свя*щенников все так хорошо по*лучается.
У священников все так хорошо получается, потому что они превратили свободу в тюремные заключения, они превратили истину в догмы — они перевели все с уровня осознанности на уровень сна.

Попытайтесь понять, что такое в точности сон, по*тому что, если вы сможете почувствовать, что это такое, вы уже начали приходить в осознанность — вы уже на пути к тому, чтобы из него выйти. Что такое этот сон? Как он происходит? Каков его механизм? Каков прин*цип его работы, modus operandum?
*
Ум всегда либо в прошлом, либо в будущем. Он не может быть в настоящем;* абсолютно невозможно, что*бы ум был в настоящем. Когда ты в настоящем, ума больше нет — потому что ум означает мышление. Как ты можешь думать в настоящем? Ты можешь думать о прошлом; оно уже стало частью памяти, ум может над ним работать. Ты можешь думать о будущем; его еще нет, но ум может о нем мечтать.Ум может делать две вещи. Он движется либо в прошлое, — в нем доста*точно места, чтобы двигаться; пространство прошлого безгранично; ты можешь продолжать без конца, — либо в будущее; снова безграничное пространство, бесконеч*ное пространство, в котором ты можешь воображать, фантазировать и видеть сны. Но как может ум действо*вать в настоящем? В настоящем нет никакого места, в котором ум мог бы двигаться.

Настоящее — это разделительная линия, вот и все. В нем нет никакого пространства. Оно разделяет про*шлое и будущее — просто разделительная линия. Ты можешь быть в настоящем, но не можешь думать; для того чтобы думать, нужно место. Для мыслей требуется место, они как вещи. Помни это: мысли — это тонкие вещи, они материальны. Мысли не духовны, потому что измерение духовного начинается, лишь когда мыслей нет. Мысли — материальные вещи, очень тонкие, и каждой материальной вещи требуется пространство.



*Ты не можешь думать в настоящем. В то мгнове*ние, когда ты начинаешь думать, ты уже в прошлом.* Ты видишь восходящее солнце; ты видишь его и говоришь:

«Какой красивый рассвет!» — это уже прошлое. Когда встает солнце, нет пространства даже для того, чтобы сказать: «Как красиво!», потому что, когда ты произно*сишь эти два слова: «Как красиво!» — этот опыт уже в прошлом, ум уже занес это в память. Но в то мгнове*ние, когда солнце встает, в то самое мгновение, когда солнце восходит, как ты можешь думать? Что ты мо*жешь думать? Ты можешь быть восходящим солнцем, но не можешь думать. Для тебя места достаточно — но не для мыслей.

Ты видишь в саду прекрасный цветок и говоришь:

«Красивая роза» — ты больше не с этой розой в это мгновение; это уже воспоминание. Когда есть цветок и есть ты, и вы оба присутствуете друг для друга, как ты можешь думать? Что ты можешь думать? Как возможно мышление? Для него нет никакого места. Место так узко — фактически, места вообще нет — и вы с цвет*ком не можете существовать как двое, потому что для двоих места недостаточно; существовать может лишь одно.

Именно поэтому в глубоком присутствии ты — цве*ток, а цветок стал тобой. Когда мышления нет, кто цве*ток, и кто тот, кто его наблюдает? Наблюдающий стано*вится наблюдаемым. Внезапно границы теряются. Вне*запно ты проник, проник в цветок, а цветок проник в тебя. Внезапно вы не двое — существует одно.

Если ты начинаешь думать, вы снова стали двумя. Если ты не думаешь, где эта двойственность? Когда ты существуешь с цветком, без мышления, это диалог — не дуалог, но диалог. Когда ты существуешь с возлюблен*ным, это диалог, не дуалог, потому что двоих нет. Сидя рядом с любимым, держа любимого за руку, ты просто существуешь. Ты не думаешь о временах, что прошли и кончились; ты не думаешь о наступающем будущем — ты здесь, сейчас. И так красиво быть здесь и сейчас, и так интенсивно, что в эту интенсивность не может про*никнуть никакая мысль.

Узки ворота; узки ворота настоящего. Даже двое не могут войти в них одновременно, только одно. В насто*ящем мышление невозможно, сновидение невозможно, потому что сновидение — это не что иное, как мышление в картинах. То и другое — вещи, то и другое —материально.Когда ты в настоящем, без мышления, ты впервые

становишься духовным. Открывается новое измерение — измерение осознанности. Поскольку вы не знаете этого измерения, Гераклит говорит, что вы спите, не осознае*те. Осознанность означает: быть в мгновении так то*тально, чтобы не было никакого движения в прошлое, никакого движения в будущее — все движение оста*навливается.

Это не значит, что ты застываешь. Начинается но*вое движение, движение в глубину.
ошо

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Ну и как это ебическое дерьмо нахождения в настоящем поможет мне, если завтра на работу? Мозг думает о том, чтобы тело завтра не сдохло на морозе и голодное. И это душу не устраивает ещё. Что в жизни не так?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мозг думает о том, чтобы тело завтра не сдохло на морозе и голодное.


 в этом вся проблема. Думая о том, что произойдет завтра, вы упускаете мгновение, а в нем и содержится сама жизнь. Проблема не в том, что будет завтра, проблема в том, что вы думаете и создаете себе проблему из того, что будет завтра. Когда придет завтра, тогда и будете действовать исходя из ситуации, пребываючи в самом мгновении и не создавая себе лишних проблем. Проблема всегда не в самой ситуации, а вашем к ней отношении. Ситуация такая, какая есть, в ваших силах изменить свое отношение к ней, жиь  настоящим а не  прошлым или будущим...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Мозг думает о том, чтобы тело завтра не сдохло на морозе и голодное.


 в этом вся проблема. Думая о том, что произойдет завтра, вы упускаете мгновение, а в нем и содержится сама жизнь. Проблема не в том, что будет завтра, проблема в том, что вы думаете и создаете себе проблему из того, что будет завтра. Когда придет завтра, тогда и будете действовать исходя из ситуации, пребываючи в самом мгновении и не создавая себе лишних проблем. Проблема всегда не в самой ситуации, а вашем к ней отношении. Ситуация такая, какая есть, в ваших силах изменить свое отношение к ней, жить  настоящим а не  прошлым или будущим...Действовать из того, что происходит прямо сейчас, в этом мгновение, а не насиловать свой мозг лишними переживаниями.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Получается, что мы постоянно используем мозг, который захватил полностью управление нашим мышлением. И начинается это с детского воспитания. Сейчас страшно переделывать мышление, тем более, когда окружение подобное мне.

----------


## 4ёрный

> Получается, что мы постоянно используем мозг, который захватил полностью управление нашим мышлением. И начинается это с детского воспитания. Сейчас страшно переделывать мышление, тем более, когда окружение подобное мне.


 Воспитание закладывает базовые стереотипы поведения и мышления в конкретном социуме. Это необходимо для выживания. В этом и состоит ловушка. Взрослея, мы вырабатываем собственный стиль, но база остаётся незыблемой.

----------


## 4ёрный

А действовать в настоящем, не думая о будущем - суть психология курицы. Она делает только то, что хочет сейчас. Поскольку ей нет нужды самой добывать себе кров и пищу.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> А действовать в настоящем, не думая о будущем - суть психология курицы. Она делает только то, что хочет сейчас. Поскольку ей нет нужды самой добывать себе кров и пищу.


 Это меня тоже бесит. С другой стороны у животных нет чувства стыда или отчаяния долгое время. Они не делают долгоиграющих планов и живут, радуясь каждому дню. А мы тут мозгом пытаемся все объять и выстроить свой путь. Зачем? Раз жизнь-засранка дала тело- то она и отберет его обратно или убережет от голода и холода. Но это неточно)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*1. "Вопрос: Что такое медитация?*


*Ответ:* Дхияна - медитация - не индийский метод, не просто техника. Этому нельзя научиться. Это рост: рост всего вашего процесса жизни, из всего вашего процесса жизни. Она может прийти к вам только через основную трансформацию, через мутацию. Это - цветение, рост. Рост всегда происходит из целого: это не добавление.


Полное цветение личности должно быть правильно понято. Иначе можно играть с самим собой в игры, забавляться умственными трюками. А их так много! Они не только вводят вас в заблуждение, не только ничего не дают, но и могут принести прямой вред. Представление о медитации как о каком-то методе в корне неверно. А когда начинаешь заниматься умственными трюками, вырождается само качество ума.

Ум - такой, какой он есть, - не медитативен. Прежде чем случится медитация, ум должен полностью измениться. Так что же такое ум в том виде, в каком он существует сейчас? Как он функционирует?

Ум постоянно вербализирует. Вы знаете слова, язык, концептуальную структуру мышления, но это еще не мышление. Напротив, это бегство от мышления. Вы видите цветок и вербализируете это. Вы видите идущего человека и снова вербализируете это в словах. Любое экзистенциальное явление ум способен трансформировать в слова. И слова становятся препятствием, тюрьмой. Этот постоянный перевод предметов и бытия в слова является препятствием к медитативному уму.


Поэтому первым необходимым условием достижения медитативного ума является осознавание своего постоянного вербализирования и способность остановить его. Просто созерцайте предметы; не вербализируйте. Ощущайте их присутствие, но не переводите их в слова. пусть вещи будут, но без языка; пусть возникают ситуации, но без языка. Это вполне возможно, это естественно. Неестественным является существующее ныне положение, но мы настолько привыкли к нему, что уже даже не сознаем того, что постоянно переводим ощущения в слова.


*Восходит солнце. Вы никогда не ощущаете промежутка между моментом видения восхода и выражением этого в словах. Вы видите солнце, чувствуете его и немедленно вербализируете это. Потерян промежуток между видением и вербализацией. Это факт, присутствие.* Рассудок автоматически переводит переживания в слова. И эти слова затем становятся между вами и вашим опытом. Медитация означает - жить без слов, жить без языка. Иногда такое случается спонтанно. Когда вы влюблены, ощущается присутствие, а не слово. Когда двое влюбленных близки друг другу, они замолкают. Это не означает, что им нечего выразить. Напротив - так невероятно много нужно выразить. Но слов нет и не может быть. Они приходят только тогда, когда уходит любовь.


Если возлюбленные не молчат, это означает, что любовь умерла. И теперь они заполняют пустоту словами. Когда любовь жива, слов нет, потому что само существование любви так всеобъемлюще и всепоглощающе, что преодолевается барьер языка и слов. И обычно он преодолевается в любви.

Медитация - это кульминация любви: любви не к одному лицу, но ко всему сущему. Для меня медитация - это взаимоотношение со всем сущим, окружающим нас. Если вы способны любить любую ситуацию, значит вы находитесь в медитации.


И это не уловка ума. Это не метод остановки ума. Напротив, это требует глубокого понимания механизма ума. Как только вы понимаете свою механистическую привычку вербализации, перевода жизни в слова, образуется интервал, промежуток. Он возникает спонтанно. Он как тень следует за пониманием.

Главная проблема не в том, как пребывать в медитации, а в том, чтобы знать, почему вы не в медитации. Сам процесс медитации негативен. Он ничего вам не добавляет, не отрицает ничего, что уже было прибавлено.


Общество не может существовать без языка, ему необходим язык. Но сущему он не нужен. Я не утверждаю, что вы должны жить без языка. Вам приходится пользоваться им. Но вы должны уметь включать и выключать механизм вербализации. Когда вы ощущаете себя как существо социальное, механизм языка вам необходим; но когда вы наедине с сущим, то должны уметь выключать его. Если вы не умеете отключать его, если он все время работает и работает, а вы бессильны остановить его, тогда вы становитесь его рабом. Рассудок должен быть инструментом, а не хозяином.


Когда хозяин - ум, создается не медитативное состояние. Когда же хозяин вы, ваше сознание, тогда состояние медитативно. Медитация имеет место, когда вы становитесь хозяином механизма ума.

Ум и его лингвистическое функционирование не есть вершина. Вы выше этого; сущее за пределами этого. Сознание выше языка; жизнь выше лингвистики. Когда сознание и сущее едины, они в союзе. Этот союз и есть медитация.


Язык должен быть отброшен. Это не означает, что его следует исключить или подавить. Я имею в виду то, что он не должен оставаться вашей привычкой все 24 часа в сутки. Когда вы идете, вам приходится передвигать ноги. Но если вы и сидя продолжаете двигать ногами, то вы просто безумны. Вы должны уметь управлять ими. Точно так же, когда вы ни с кем не разговариваете, языка не должно быть. Он является техникой общения. Когда вы ни с кем не общаетесь, он не нужен.


Если вы не в состоянии сделать это, вы не можете расти в медитацию. Медитация - процесс роста, а не техника. Техника мертва, поэтому она не может быть приложима к вам, но процесс всегда живой. Он растет и расширяется.


Язык необходим, но нельзя все время оставаться в нем; должны быть моменты, когда вербализация прекращается, когда вы просто существуете. Это не растительное существование - сознание присутствует, оно становится живее и острее, потому что язык притупляет его. Язык неизбежно повторяется и порождает скуку. Чем важнее для вас язык, тем вы скучнее.


Сущее же никогда не повторяется. Каждая роза - это новая роза, совершенно новая. Такой, как она, не было и никогда больше не будет. Но, называя ее розой, мы повторяем слово "роза". Это слово было раньше и всегда будет. Одним старым словом вы убиваете нечто новое.


Жизнь всегда нова, язык всегда стар. Через язык вы убегаете от жизни, от сущего, потому что язык всегда мертв. Чем больше вы погружаетесь в язык, тем более мертвым он вас делает. Ученый богослов совершенно мертв, потому что он целиком как бы состоит только из языка и слов.

Жан-Поль Сартр назвал свою автобиографию "Слова". Мы живем в словах. То есть мы не живем. Ведь в результате остается только серия накопленных слов - и больше ничего. Слова подобны фотографиям. Вы видите что-то живое и фотографируете его. Фотография мертва. А затем вы составляете из мертвых снимков альбом. Человек, не живший в медитации, подобен мертвому альбому. В нем остались только словесные снимки, только воспоминания. Ничто не было прожито, все только вербализировано.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение)
*Медитация означает жить тотально. А жить тотально можно только в безмолвии*. Под молчанием я не имею в виду бессознательность. Бывает и неосознанное молчание, но оно не имеет ничего общего с живым безмолвием. И тогда опять вы упускаете самое важное.

С помощью мантр можно загипнотизировать самого себя. Простым повторением слова можно создать в уме такую скуку, что ум просто заснет. И вы погружаетесь в сон, в подсознание. Если все время повторять нараспев "Рам-Рам-Рам", рассудок заснет. Барьер языка исчезнет, но вы будете в бессознательном состоянии.



*Медитация означает,* что языка не должно быть, но вы обязаны пребывать в сознающем состоянии. Иначе не будет общения с сущим, с тем, что есть. Не помогут никакие мантры, никакое песнопение. Самогипноз - это не медитация. Напротив, находиться в состоянии самогипноза значит регрессировать. Это не выход за пределы языка, это падение ниже его уровня.

Так что отбросьте все мантры, все техники. Позвольте существовать моментам без слов. Повторяя мантру, нельзя избавиться от слов, потому что сам этот процесс пользуется словами. Невозможно исключить язык с помощью слов!


Так что же делать? На самом деле ничего сделать нельзя, нужно только понять. Что бы вы ни делали, все приходит оттуда, где вы есть. Вы в замешательстве, а не в медитации, ваш ум не молчит, и все то, что от вас исходит, способно создать еще большее замешательство. Единственное, что можно сделать прямо сейчас, - начать осознавать, как работает ум. И это все - просто осознавать. Осознавание не имеет ничего общего со словами. Это акт экзистенциальный, а не рассудочный.


*Итак, первое - это осознавать. Осознавать свои умственные процессы,* то как работает рассудок. В тот момент, когда вы осознаете действия своего ума, вы перестаете быть им. Само осознавание означает, что вы вышли за его пределы: превратились в отстраненного наблюдателя. И чем больше вы осознаете, тем обретаете большую способность видеть промежутки между опытом и словами. Эти промежутки есть всегда, но вы настолько слепы, что никогда их не видите.


*Между двумя словами всегда есть промежуток,* как бы он мал ни был. Иначе это было бы не два, а одно слово. Между двумя музыкальными нотами всегда существует интервал, молчание. Два слова или две ноты не были бы двумя, если бы между ними не существовало интервала. Между ними всегда есть момент безмолвия, но, чтобы почувствовать его, нужно быть очень внимательным и осознающим.

Чем больше вы осознаете, тем медленнее становится ум. Это всегда взаимосвязано. Чем меньше вы осознаете, тем быстрее ваш ум; а чем больше вы понимаете, тем медленнее работает рассудок. Когда вы более осознаете свой рассудок, он замедляется, и промежутки между мыслями увеличиваются. Тогда вы уже можете видеть их.


Это подобно фильму. Когда проектор работает в замедленном темпе, мы видим промежутки. Я поднимаю руку - это движение должно быть заснять на сотнях кадров. Каждый из них - отдельная фотография. Если эти тысячи отдельных фотографий проносятся перед вашими глазами с такой скоростью, что промежутки

можно увидеть, тогда поднятие руки представляется вам как процесс.


Но при медленном движении интервалы видны. Ум подобен кинопленке. Существуют промежутки. И чем внимательнее вы к своему уму, тем больше промежутков вы увидите. Это можно сравнить с картинкой по гештальту: на ней одновременно изображены два различных образа. Можно заметить либо один, либо другой, но не возможно видеть оба изображения одновременно. Это могут быть два портрета - молодой и старой женщины, но, сосредоточившись на одном, вы не увидите другого. А когда внимание переключается на второй портрет, исчезает первый. Даже будучи уверенным, что видели оба портрета, вы не в состоянии фиксировать их одновременно.



То же происходит и с умом. Видя слова, вы не видите промежутки, а видя промежутки, не видите слова. За каждым словом следует интервал, а за каждым интервалом - слово, но вы не видите их одновременно. Если вы сосредоточитесь на интервалах, слова исчезнут, и вы будете отброшены в медитацию.

Сознание, сфокусированное только в словах, немедитативно; сознание, сфокусированное только на промежутках, медитативно. Когда вы осознаете существование промежутков, слова исчезают. Если внимательно наблюдать, то невозможно найти слова; вы видите только промежутки.


Вы ощущаете различие между двумя словами, но не можете ощутить разницу между двумя интервалами. Слов много, а интервал всегда в единственном числе. Все интервалы сливаются и становятся одним. Медитация - это сосредоточение на интервале. Тогда изменяется весь гештальт.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение)

Еще необходимо понять следующее: когда вы смотрите на гештальт-картинку и сосредотачиваетесь на портрете почтенной дамы, вы не в состоянии видеть второй портрет. Но если продолжать концентрировать свое внимание на фото старой дамы, полностью сфокусироваться на нем, вдруг наступает момент, когда фокус меняется, изображение старой дамы исчезает, и возникает второе изображение.

Почему это происходит? А потому, что ум не может непрерывно сосредотачиваться в течении долгого времени. необходима перемена, иначе он заснет. Есть только две возможности. Если долго сосредотачиваться на одном, ум засыпает. Он не может быть зафиксирован; он находится в живом движении. Если вы вгоняете его в скуку, он засыпает, чтобы избежать застойности фокусирования. И тогда продолжает жить в сновидениях.


Это медитация в стиле Махариши Махеш Йоги. Она освежает, приносит умиротворение, помогает достижению физического здоровья и умственного равновесия, но это не медитация. Того же самого можно достичь с помощью самогипноза. Индийское слово "мантра" означает "внушение", только и всего.

Принимать это за медитацию - значит совершать серьезную ошибку. И если принимать это за медитацию, то никогда не обратиться к поискам истинной медитации. Вот в чем заключается вред такой практики и ее пропагандистов. Это просто психологическое самоопъянение.

Поэтому не изгоняйте слова с помощью мантр. Просто осознавайте слова, и ваш ум автоматически сменит фокус на промежутки.


Если вы отождествляете себя со словами, ваш ум будет перескакивать с одного слова на другой, и вы пропустите интервал. Следующее слово представляет новый интерес. Ум продолжает изменяться. Фокус изменяется. Но если вы не отождествляете себя со словами, а как свидетель отстранено наблюдаете за их шествием, тогда фокус меняется, и вы осознаете наличие промежутков. Вы как бы стоите на улице и наблюдаете за прохожими. Один человек прошел, а другой еще не подошел, улица пустынна, никого нет - интервал. Если наблюдать, то узнаешь, что такое интервал.


*А узнав, что такое интервал, попадаешь в него, проваливаешься в него. Это пропасть - дающая мир, творящая сознание. Пребывать в интервале - это медитация; это трансформация. Теперь язык не нужен; вы осознанно оставляете его, вы отбрасываете его. Вы испытываете тишину, бесконечное безмолвие. Вы часть ее, вы с ней одно целое. Вы не ощущаете пропасть как нечто отдельное от себя, вы ощущаете пропасть как самого себя. Вы знаете, но отныне являетесь также и познанием. Вы наблюдаете за промежутком, но теперь наблюдающий становится наблюдаемым.
*
Что касается мыслей и слов, то вы - наблюдающий, а слова - предмет наблюдения. Но когда слов нет, вы становитесь интервалом, однако все еще осознающим, что вы есть. Между вами и интервалом, между сознанием и существованием нет преграды. Только слова являются барьером. Теперь вы находитесь в экзистенциальной ситуации. Это и есть медитация - быть единым с существованием, быть полностью в нем и в тоже время осознавать. Это противоречие, парадокс. Теперь вы познали ситуацю, в которой были сознательны и все же едины с ней.


Обычно, когда мы что-либо воспринимаем, эта вещь становится другим объектом. Если же мы отождествляем себя с чем-то, тогда это уже не является объектом, другим, но мы этого не осознаем (как в гневе, в сексе). Мы становимся единым целым тогда, когда бессознательны.

Секс оттого так притягателен, что в нем вы на мгновение становитесь едины. Однако в этот момент вы бессознательны. Вы стремитесь к этому бессознательному состоянию, потому что ищете единства. Но чем больше вы к нему стремитесь, тем осознаннее становитесь. Тогда вы перестаете испытывать блаженство секса, потому что это блаженство было результатом бессознательного состояния. В момент страсти можно перестать осознавать.


Ваше сознание отключилось. На мгновение вы побывали в пропасти, но не осознавая этого. Однако чем сильнее вы к этому стремитесь, тем больше оно теряется. Наконец приходит миг, когда вы в сексе, а момент потери сознания не наступает. Утеряна пропасть, утеряно блаженство. Тогда сексуальный акт становится глупостью, простой механической разрядкой. В нем нет ничего духовного.


Мы знаем только бессознательное единство; мы еще никогда не испытывали осознанного единства. Медитация - это осознанное единство. Это другой полюс сексуальности. Секс находится на одном полюсе (неосознанное единство), медитация - на другом (осознанное единство). Секс - самая нижняя ступенька единства, а медитация - вершина, высший пик единства. Отличие между ними заключается в наличии сознания.


Но, конечно, поскольку есть стремление, им можно злоупотребить. И Восток этим занимается. Можно поставлять и экспортировать гуру, что и делается. Но эти гуру могут научить только фокусам. Понимание приходит через жизнь, в процессе жизни. Понимание не может быть передано. Я не могу вам дать своего понимания. Я могу говорить о нем, но дать его не могу. Вам придется найти его, а для этого пойти в жизнь. Вы будете ошибаться, терпеть неудачи, вам придется пройти через многие разочарования. Но только через неудачи, ошибки, разочарования, лишь через встречу с настоящей жизнью придете вы к медитации. Вот почему я называю медитацию ростом.

----------


## microbe

Я всё-таки не могу смириться с тем что жизнь - это сон. Тут главное в чём, ведь жизнь это не туман или иллюзия, а есть координата с которой мы сейчас наблюдаем и живём в этом мире, не будь этого никаких философских размышлений не было бы.

----------


## 4ёрный

Посмотрите "матрицу". Где гарантия, что это вымысел? Все в мире вероятно на 50 процентов.

----------


## microbe

Матрица это не то, а вот фильм 13-ый этаж более лучше демотивирует. Конечно в нашем мире мне кажется ничего нет на 100%.

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, смотрел. Есть ещё "автостопом по галактике". Мысль чёткая, если сюр отбросить.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Я всё-таки не могу смириться с тем что жизнь - это сон. Тут главное в чём, ведь жизнь это не туман или иллюзия, а есть координата с которой мы сейчас наблюдаем и живём в этом мире, не будь этого никаких философских размышлений не было бы.


 вот еще раз отрывок из рассказа о просветлении Ошо (2-3 страницы назад) как раз на данную тему:


Около полуночи мои глаза открылись вдруг сами собой... во всяком случае, я не прилагал к этому никаких усилий. Что-то нарушило мой сон. Я ощутил рядом с собой, в своей комнате, чье-то присутствие. Моя комнатка была совсем крошечной, но я чувствовал повсюду вокруг биение жизни, мощные вибрации. Я словно попал в глаз тайфуна и захлебывался в величественной буре света, радости и блаженства.
Это было так реально, что нереальным стало все остальное: стены комнаты, весь дом, само мое тело. Все стало нереальным, ведь лишь теперь я впервые видел подлинную действительность.
Вот почему нам так трудно понять, когда Будда и Шанкара говорят, что мир – это майя, иллюзия. Мы знаем только этот, наш мир, нам не с чем его сравнить. Нам известна только одна действительность. О чем говорят эти люди? Какая-то майя, иллюзия... Есть лишь одна реальность. Их слова не поймешь, пока не постигнешь подлинную реальность. До той поры их слова остаются теориями, хитроумными гипотезами. Может, это просто заумная философия такая: "Весь мир – иллюзия"?
На Западе было так. Беркли заявил, что мир нереален, когда прогуливался со своим приятелем, человеком весьма логичным. Этот его приятель был почти скептиком. После этих слов он молча поднял камень и больно стукнул Беркли по голове. Беркли завопил, кровь сочилась из царапины, а его друг-скептик сказал: "Так что, мир по-прежнему нереален? Ты ведь сам так сказал, верно? Почему же ты кричишь, ведь этот камень нереален. Чего хвататься за голову и корчиться от боли? Все вокруг нереально!"
Такие люди не в состоянии понять, что имеет в виду Будда, когда говорит, что Вселенная – мираж. Он не утверждает, что можно ходить сквозь стены. Он не говорит, что мы можем питаться камнями и нет никакой разницы, что ты ешь – хлеб или камни. Нет, дело совсем не в этом.
Он говорит о том, что есть иная действительность, и стоит ее постичь, как эта так называемая реальность просто блекнет, становится нереальной. Сравнение возможно только после пробуждения к высшей реальности, а не до того.
Во сне реально сновидение. Каждую ночь мы видим сны, но каждое утро говорим, что они были нереальны, но на следующую ночь, когда мы спим, сновидения снова становятся явью. Во сне очень трудно понять, что это сон. А утром это очень легко. В чем же причина? Ты остаешься собой. Во сне есть только одна действительность. С чем ее сравнить? Кто возьмется утверждать, что реально? По сравнению с чем? Реальность только одна. Все точно так же нереально, как и все прочее, и потому сравнение невозможно. Утром, когда ты открываешь глаза, перед тобой уже другая реальность, и теперь ты можешь говорить, что сновидение было нереальным. Сновидение становится нереальным при сравнении с явью.


Но есть и пробуждение... И по сравнению с реальностью этого пробуждения нереальной становится привычная действительность.
Той ночью я впервые постиг смысл понятия майя. Конечно, я и раньше знал это слово, но совершенно не сознавал его смысла. Я воспринимал его так же, как и вы сейчас, но никогда прежде не понимал по-настоящему. Разве можно понять, не пережив?

Той ночью распахнулись двери новой действительности, незнакомого измерения. И там была она – иная реальность, особая реальность, настоящая реальность, как угодно будет называть. Называйте ее Богом, истиной, дхармой, дао – как угодно. Она не имеет названия. Но она была там – прозрачная, но в то же время столь осязаемая... Она чуть не задушила меня. Ее было слишком много, я еще не мог вобрать в себя столько всего...
У меня возникло сильное желание выскочить из комнаты, выбежать под открытое небо. Я задыхался. Слишком много всего! Я погибал! Мне казалось, что, если задержусь тут хоть на секунду, эта реальность меня задушит. И я выскочил из дому, помчался во двор. Мне хотелось просто оказаться под открытым небом, увидеть звезды, деревья и землю... быть на воле. Стоило мне выйти – и удушье тут же прошло. Моя комнатушка была слишком мала для такого величественного события. Для такого события даже звездное небо – слишком тесная крыша. Оно больше неба. Даже небо – не предел. Но так мне все равно стало легче.
Я направился к ближайшему саду. Даже походка моя стала иной. Я шел так, будто сила тяготения исчезла. Шел я, бежал или просто парил – трудно сказать. Тяготения не было, я ничего не весил, меня словно влекла какая-то сила. Я оказался в объятиях какой-то неведомой энергии.
Запомните, с того дня я никогда уже не был по-настоящему в своем теле. Меня с телом соединяет лишь тончайшая нить. И меня все время удивляет, что Целое почему-то хочет, чтобы я оставался тут – а я тут уже не сам по себе, не по своей воле. Воля Целого держит меня здесь, она позволяет мне еще немного побыть на этом берегу. Возможно, через меня Целое хочет с вами чем-то поделиться.


С того дня мир стал нереальным. Передо мной открылся другой мир. Но когда я называю этот мир нереальным, я не имею в виду, что эти деревья не настоящие. Они совершенно реальны; нереально то, какими вы их видите. Сами по себе они самые настоящие – они существуют в Боге, они есть в абсолютной реальности, – но то, какими вы их видите... Вы не видите их по-настоящему. Вы видите нечто другое – мираж.
Вы окружили себя собственными снами, и это сновидение будет тянуться, пока вы не проснетесь. Мир нереален, потому что известный вам мир – это мир ваших снов. А когда просыпаешься, перед тобой возникает новый мир, настоящий.
Нельзя говорить: есть Бог, а есть мир. Бог и есть мир, но это понимаешь, только когда твои глаза ясны, не запорошены сном, не затянуты дымкой сновидений. Когда взор ясен, когда обострена чувствительность, становится очевидно, что есть только Бог.
Иногда Бог – это зеленое дерево, иногда – яркая звезда, иногда – кукушка, а иногда цветок. Бог – порой ребенок, порой река, но всё, что есть, – это Бог. Как только начинаешь по-настоящему видеть, вокруг – только Бог.
Но сейчас всё, что вы видите, – не истина, а ложь. Что такое мираж? Лживая проекция. Но, как только увидишь... Хоть на долю секунды... нужно лишь позволить себе это! Повсюду перед тобой предстает невероятное благословение – в облаках, на солнце и на земле.


Мир прекрасен. Но я говорю сейчас не о вашем мире, я говорю о своем мире. Ваш мир уродлив, он создан вашим »я», это мир проекций. Вы используете подлинную действительность как экран, на котором отражаются ваши собственные представления о мире.
Когда я говорю, что мир реален, это невероятный, чудесный мир – лучащийся бесконечностью, наполненный светом и радостью. Это вечный праздник –я говорю о своем мире. Он может стать и вашим, нужно лишь проснуться.

Той ночью я стал пустым, а потом наполнился. Я прекратил быть и стал самим бытием. Той ночью я погиб и родился заново. Но тот, кто родился, не имел ничего общего с тем, кто умер. Не было никакой связи. На вид я не изменился, но между мной прежним и мной новым не было ничего общего. Гибнущий гибнет до конца, от него ничего не остается. Я пережил много смертей, но с этой ни одна не сравнится. Все минувшие смерти были неполными. Иногда умирает тело, иногда – часть разума, иногда – часть эго, но личность остается. Многократно обновленная, многократно перекрашенная – что-то меняется тут, что-то здесь, – но сама личность остается, сохраняется некая непрерывность. Но той ночью смерть была полной и окончательной. Это день моей смерти и день моего единения с Богом

----------


## microbe

Ошо читал, многое говорит о осознанности всё верно подмечает, но больше знаком с трудами Лайтмана о Каббале такое ощущение что есть эдакое в этом бытие.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ошо читал, многое говорит о осознанности всё верно подмечает, но больше знаком с трудами Лайтмана о Каббале такое ощущение что есть эдакое в этом бытие.


 Я думаю они говорят и ощущают одну и ту же реальность, просто методы ее достижения немного разные:

Как очнуться от этого страшного сна?

Вопрос: Как из нашей разобщенной, кризисной реальности перейти в добрую и объединенную?

Ответ: Получается так, будто я просыпаюсь ото сна, вижу перед собой плохой мир и тут же снова закрываю глаза, чтобы проснуться уже в хорошем, настоящем мире. А тот страшный мир, который я сначала увидел, – тоже еще был сном, и я его не хочу.

Когда я проснусь во второй раз, то увижу уже нормальный мир, а не тот, что пригрезился мне прежде. Так и написано о духовном раскрытии: "Мы были словно во сне".

Как же нам очнуться от этого страшного сна и проснуться в добром мире? Для этого есть лекарство: нам нужно лишь вылечить свое больное восприятие. Ведь мы и сейчас находимся в чудесном мире, в раю, где не существует никакого страдания и боли, ни малейшего зла – лишь абсолютное добро. Единственное, что нам нужно, – это изменить свое восприятие.

Мы помещены внутрь такой сферы, внутри которой все добро проходит полную инверсию и обращается в зло. Поэтому все доброе мы видим как злое. До такой степени, что снаружи от нас есть лишь прекрасный мир Бесконечности, но мы воспринимаем его согласно своим плохим свойствам. Если мы изменим свои свойства, то увидим добрый мир.

Мы обнаружим себя в окружении ангелов, относящихся друг к другу только с любовью. Ни в одном нет ни малейшей злой мысли – это будет мир абсолютного добра. Не нужно лишь самим портить его и воспринимать неправильно.

Поэтому, если тебе плохо, то нужно смотреть только на себя. Мы очень сочувствуем твоим страданиям, но есть лекарство, которое поможет тебе чувствовать себя хорошо. И это лекарство – не обман и обезболивание. Наоборот, когда ты с его помощью начнешь изменять свое восприятие, свое зрение, то увидишь, что прежде находился будто во сне.

Весь мир начнет исправляться, а не его отдельные фрагменты: сначала на 10% к лучшему, потом на 20%, на 30%, и так до 100%. По мере изменения твоих свойств: на 10%, на 20% – будет исправляться мир.

В той мере, насколько тебе удастся подняться над своей ненавистью к остальным, ты увидишь, как их отношение к тебе будет меняться. Поэтому не нужно никого менять в мире и исправлять мир. Исправить надо лишь самого себя.
М. Лайтман

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Мир прекрасен*. Но я говорю сейчас не о вашем мире, я говорю о своем мире. Ваш мир уродлив, он создан вашим »я», это мир проекций. Вы используете подлинную действительность как экран, на котором отражаются ваши собственные представления о мире.
Когда я говорю, что мир реален, это невероятный, чудесный мир – лучащийся бесконечностью, наполненный светом и радостью. Это вечный праздник –я говорю о своем мире. Он может стать и вашим, нужно лишь проснуться.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение)

Еще необходимо понять следующее: когда вы смотрите на гештальт-картинку и сосредотачиваетесь на портрете почтенной дамы, вы не в состоянии видеть второй портрет. Но если продолжать концентрировать свое внимание на фото старой дамы, полностью сфокусироваться на нем, вдруг наступает момент, когда фокус меняется, изображение старой дамы исчезает, и возникает второе изображение.

Почему это происходит? А потому, что ум не может непрерывно сосредотачиваться в течении долгого времени. необходима перемена, иначе он заснет. Есть только две возможности. Если долго сосредотачиваться на одном, ум засыпает. Он не может быть зафиксирован; он находится в живом движении. Если вы вгоняете его в скуку, он засыпает, чтобы избежать застойности фокусирования. И тогда продолжает жить в сновидениях.


Это медитация в стиле Махариши Махеш Йоги. Она освежает, приносит умиротворение, помогает достижению физического здоровья и умственного равновесия, но это не медитация. Того же самого можно достичь с помощью самогипноза. Индийское слово "мантра" означает "внушение", только и всего.

Принимать это за медитацию - значит совершать серьезную ошибку. И если принимать это за медитацию, то никогда не обратиться к поискам истинной медитации. Вот в чем заключается вред такой практики и ее пропагандистов. Это просто психологическое самоопъянение.

Поэтому не изгоняйте слова с помощью мантр. Просто осознавайте слова, и ваш ум автоматически сменит фокус на промежутки.


Если вы отождествляете себя со словами, ваш ум будет перескакивать с одного слова на другой, и вы пропустите интервал. Следующее слово представляет новый интерес. Ум продолжает изменяться. Фокус изменяется. Но если вы не отождествляете себя со словами, а как свидетель отстранено наблюдаете за их шествием, тогда фокус меняется, и вы осознаете наличие промежутков. Вы как бы стоите на улице и наблюдаете за прохожими. Один человек прошел, а другой еще не подошел, улица пустынна, никого нет - интервал. Если наблюдать, то узнаешь, что такое интервал.


А узнав, что такое интервал, попадаешь в него, проваливаешься в него. Это пропасть - дающая мир, творящая сознание. Пребывать в интервале - это медитация; это трансформация. Теперь язык не нужен; вы осознанно оставляете его, вы отбрасываете его. Вы испытываете тишину, бесконечное безмолвие. Вы часть ее, вы с ней одно целое. Вы не ощущаете пропасть как нечто отдельное от себя, вы ощущаете пропасть как самого себя. Вы знаете, но отныне являетесь также и познанием. Вы наблюдаете за промежутком, но теперь наблюдающий становится наблюдаемым.

Что касается мыслей и слов, то вы - наблюдающий, а слова - предмет наблюдения. Но когда слов нет, вы становитесь интервалом, однако все еще осознающим, что вы есть. Между вами и интервалом, между сознанием и существованием нет преграды. Только слова являются барьером. Теперь вы находитесь в экзистенциальной ситуации. Это и есть медитация - быть единым с существованием, быть полностью в нем и в тоже время осознавать. Это противоречие, парадокс. Теперь вы познали ситуацю, в которой были сознательны и все же едины с ней.


Обычно, когда мы что-либо воспринимаем, эта вещь становится другим объектом. Если же мы отождествляем себя с чем-то, тогда это уже не является объектом, другим, но мы этого не осознаем (как в гневе, в сексе). Мы становимся единым целым тогда, когда бессознательны.

Секс оттого так притягателен, что в нем вы на мгновение становитесь едины. Однако в этот момент вы бессознательны. Вы стремитесь к этому бессознательному состоянию, потому что ищете единства. Но чем больше вы к нему стремитесь, тем осознаннее становитесь. Тогда вы перестаете испытывать блаженство секса, потому что это блаженство было результатом бессознательного состояния. В момент страсти можно перестать осознавать.


Ваше сознание отключилось. На мгновение вы побывали в пропасти, но не осознавая этого. Однако чем сильнее вы к этому стремитесь, тем больше оно теряется. Наконец приходит миг, когда вы в сексе, а момент потери сознания не наступает. Утеряна пропасть, утеряно блаженство. Тогда сексуальный акт становится глупостью, простой механической разрядкой. В нем нет ничего духовного.


Мы знаем только бессознательное единство; мы еще никогда не испытывали осознанного единства. Медитация - это осознанное единство. Это другой полюс сексуальности. Секс находится на одном полюсе (неосознанное единство), медитация - на другом (осознанное единство). Секс - самая нижняя ступенька единства, а медитация - вершина, высший пик единства. Отличие между ними заключается в наличии сознания.


Но, конечно, поскольку есть стремление, им можно злоупотребить. И Восток этим занимается. Можно поставлять и экспортировать гуру, что и делается. Но эти гуру могут научить только фокусам. Понимание приходит через жизнь, в процессе жизни. Понимание не может быть передано. Я не могу вам дать своего понимания. Я могу говорить о нем, но дать его не могу. Вам придется найти его, а для этого пойти в жизнь. Вы будете ошибаться, терпеть неудачи, вам придется пройти через многие разочарования. Но только через неудачи, ошибки, разочарования, лишь через встречу с настоящей жизнью придете вы к медитации. Вот почему я называю медитацию ростом.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

(продолжение (начало на стр 24 - _что такое медитация?_ )

Кое-что может быть понятно, но понимание, приходящее через другого, может быть только интеллектуальным. Вот почему Кришнамурти требует невозможного. Он говорит: "Не понимайте меня интеллектуально". Но от другого не может прийти ничего иного, кроме интеллектуального понимания. Вот почему попытка Кришнамурти абсурдна. То, что он провозглашает, истинно; но он требует невозможного, когда ожидает от своих слушателей чего-то большего, чем интеллектуальное понимание. Ничто большее не может быть ни передано, ни воспринято. Но и интеллектуального понимания может быть достаточно. Если вы способны интеллектуально понять то, что я говорю, вы сможете также понять и то, чего я не сказал. Вы также сможете понять промежутки: то, что я не говорю, то, что я сказать не могу. Первое понимание неизбежно будет интеллектуальным, потому что интеллект - это дверь. Духовным оно быть не может.

Духовность - вот внутреннее святилище.


Передавать вам я могу только интеллектуально. Если вы действительно способны понять, тогда то, что не было сказано, может быть почувствовано. Я не могу общаться с вами без слов, но, употребляя слова, в тоже время пользуюсь молчанием. Вам придется ощущать и одно, и другое. Если понятны только слова, тогда это внешнее общение; но если вы способны ощутить также и промежутки, тогда это приобщение.

Где-то нужно начать. Каждое начало неизбежно будет ложным, но начинать нужно. Через фальшь, ошибаясь, вы находите дверь. Тот кто хочет начинать только с правильного, вообще никогда не начнет. Даже ложный шаг ведет в нужном направлении, потому что он - шаг, начало. Во тьме вы начинаете нащупывать дорогу, и двигаясь на ощупь, находите дверь.


Поэтому я говорю вам: понимайте языковой процесс, процесс слов, и ищите понимание промежутков, интервалов. Неизбежны моменты, когда без собственного осознанного усилия вы постигнете промежутки. Это встреча с Божественным, с экзистенциальным.


Когда произойдет такая встреча, не бегите от нее. Будьте с ней. Вначале будет страшно; так и должно быть. Когда сталкиваешься с неизвестным, возникает страх, потому что для нас неизвестное - смерть. Поэтому в каждом промежутке вы почувствуете приближение смерти. Тогда умрите! Побывайте в ситуации и полностью умрите в этом промежутке. И вы воскреснете. Проживая свою смерть в молчании, вы возрождаетесь к жизни. Впервые в жизни вы по-настоящему живы.


Поэтому для меня медитация - не метод, а процесс. Медитация - не техника, а понимание. Ей нельзя обучить, ее можно только указать. О ней нельзя получить никакой информации, потому что любая информация исходит извне. А медитация поднимается из ваших внутренних глубин. Ищите, будьте искателем, но не поступайте в ученики. Тогда вы не станете учеником какого-то гуру, а превратитесь в ученика самой жизни. Тогда вы не будете просто учить слова. Духовное учение приходит не из слов, а из молчания, из промежутков, которые повсюду окружают вас. Даже на шумной площади, в толпе, на рынке. Ищите молчания, ищите промежутки внутри и снаружи, и в один прекрасный день вы обнаружите себя в медитации.


Медитация приходит к вам. Она появляется сама; ее нельзя привести. Но ее нужно искать, потому что, находясь в поисках, становишься открытым для нее, подверженным ей. Вы будете ее принимать, медитация - это гость. Вы можете пригласить ее и ждать ее. Она пришла к Будде, она пришла к Иисусу, она пришла ко всем, кто готов, кто открыт и ищет."

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Медитация - это состояние не-ума. Медитация - это состояние чистого сознания без содержания.*
Обычно наше сознание слишком переполнено чепухой, совсем как зеркало, покрытое пылью. Ум - постоянная толчея; движутся мысли, движутся желания, движутся воспоминания, движутся амбиции - это постоянная толчея! День приходит, день уходит. Даже когда вы спите, ум функционирует, он грезит. Это по-прежнему думание, это по-прежнему волнения и печали. Он готовится к следующему дню, продолжается подспудное приготовление. Такое состояние - не медитация. Как раз противоположное и есть медитация.

*Когда нет толчеи, и думание прекратилось, ни одна мысль не движется, ни одно желание не удерживается, вы полностью молчаливы - такое молчание и есть медитация.* И в этом молчании известна Истина, больше никогда. Медитация - это состояние не-ума. И вы не сможете найти медитацию с помощью ума, так как ум будет вечно находить самого себя. Вы сможете найти медитацию, только отставляя ум в стороне, оставаясь холодными, индифферентными, неотождествленными с умом, наблюдая, как ум проходит мимо, но не отождествляясь с ним, не думая, что я есть он. Медитация - это осознание того, что я не есть ум. Когда осознание идет глубже и глубже, мало-помалу появляются мгновения - мгновения молчания, тишины, мгновения чистого пространства, мгновения прозрачности, моменты мгновения, когда ничто в вас не удерживается, все постоянно. *В эти мгновения постоянства, безмолвия узнаете, кто вы такие, и вы узнаете тайну бытия этой жизни, этого существования.*

Придет день, день великого блаженства, когда медитация станет вашим естественным состоянием.* Ум - это нечто неестественное, он никогда не остановится не станет вашим естественным состоянием. Но медитация - это естественное состояние, которое мы утратили. Это - потерянный рай, но рай можно возвратить. Посмотрите в детские глаза, взгляните - и вы увидите удивительное огромное молчание, невинность.* Каждый ребенок приходит с медитативным состоянием, но он должен быть наставлен на пути общества - его нужно научить, как думать, как вычислять, как размышлять, как спорить; его нужно научить словам, языку, понятиям.

И мало-помалу он теряет контакт со своей невинностью. Он становится испорченным, загрязненным обществом. Он становится эффективным механизмом, он больше не человек. Все, что нужно - это снова вернуть это пространство. Вы его уже знали, так что, когда вы в первый раз узнаете медитацию, вы будете удивлены - так как в вас возникает великое чувство, будто вы уже ее раньше знали - в вас возникнет великое чувство, будто вы знали ее раньше. И это чувство вас не обманывает оно правдиво: вы ее уже знали. Вы забыли. Алмаз потерялся в горах мусора, но если вы сможете их расчистить, вы вновь найдете этот алмаз - он ваш. В действительности его нельзя потерять, о нем можно лишь забыть.

*Мы рождены медитаторами, а потом мы изучаем пути ума. Но наша истинная природа остается спрятанной где-то глубоко внутри, подобно подземному течению*. Однажды, немного углубившись, вы найдете, что источник по-прежнему изливается - источник чистой воды; и величайшая радость в жизни - найти его. Медитация - это не концентрация. Если есть концентрация, то есть тот, кто концентрируется, и есть объект, на котором концентрируются. Присутствует двойственность. В медитации никого нет внутри и никого - снаружи. Это - не концентрация. Нет никакого разделения между "внутри" и "вне". "Внутри" протекает во "вне", "вне" перетекает во "внутрь". Демаркационной линии, границы больше не существует. "вне" есть "внутри", это - недвойственное сознание. Концентрация - это двойственное сознание: поэтому концентрация создает усталость; поэтому, когда вы концентрируетесь, вы чувствуете истощение. И вы не сможете концентрироваться все двадцать четыре часа в сутки, вам понадобится время для отдыха.

Концентрация никогда не сможет стать вашим естеством. Медитация вас не утомляет, она вас не изнуряет. Медитация может стать двадцатичетырехчасовой день за днем, год за годом. Она может стать вечностью. Это саморасслабление. Концентрация - это действие. Медитация - это состояние не-воли, состояние не-деяния. Это расслабление. Нужно просто погрузиться в собственное бытие, и оно есть существование... В концентрации ум действует исходя из заключений; вы что-то делаете. Концентрация исходит из прошлого. В медитации нет никаких заключений вне ее самой. Вы не делаете ничего особенного, вы просто есть. В ней нет никакого прошлого, она не заражена прошлым. В ней нет никакого будущего, она чиста от будущего.

Это то, что Лао-Цзы называл вей-ву-вэй, деяние через недеяние. Это то, о чем говорили Мастера Дзен: "Молчаливо сидеть, ничего не делать, весна приходит и трава растет сама по себе". Помните, "сама по себе" - ничего не делается. Вы не тащите траву наверх, весна приходит и трава растет сама по себе. Это состояние - когда вы позволяете жизни идти своим чередом, когда вы не хотите ее направлять, когда вы никак не хотите ее контролировать, когда вы не манипулируете, когда вы не навязываете ей никакой дисциплины - это состояние чистой недисциплинированно спонтанности и есть медитация. Медитация - в настоящем, в чистом настоящем. Медитация - это непосредственность. Вы не можете медитировать, вы можете быть в медитации. Вы не можете быть концентрации, но вы можете концентрироваться. Концентрация - это человеческое, медитация - божественное.
Ошо

----------


## 4ёрный

Что такое человек? Симбионт ума и сознания? Или ум - паразит? 
Если предаться медитации, то чем медитирующий отличается от камня или воды?

----------


## microbe

Медитация - это отречение от внешнего мира, а в чём отличие от алкоголизма? Может кто ведать об этом?

----------


## kroko

Спасибо тебе, я давно ищу это.

----------


## Unity

Человек - это спящий бог - очень крепко спящий - в нашем с Вами случае. 
Всё, что существует - и есть "недра" Высшего Сознания - и в них, в качестве наших иллюзий, существуют Образы наших тел, разумов, сознания. Ум - всего лишь система языковых Символов, "ярлыков" предметов из внешней реальности - ну и вымышленных нами абстрактных идей. Размышляя, слыша свои думы, симулируя беседу с иным, - созидаем вымышленную информацию, рукотворную галлюцинацию. Ум - нечто сродни Сну и самообману, жонглирование пустыми словами, игра симулякрами, этакий духовный "обморок".
Чем же Будда отличен от камня?
Уровнем сознания. 
А чем же отличны от камня Мы - всегда погружённые в свои размышления, в моря-океаны собственного негатива? 
Камень - не страдает, не грезит о самоубийстве - как о том последнем способе избавиться от жутких проекций своего ума, стойко превращающих жизнь нашу в Кошмар?
* Медитация - нет, не отречение. 
Бдительность, наблюдательность, осознанность.
Вы - остаётесь тем же. Просто пробуждаетесь - и впервые в жизни становитесь подлинным Собой.

----------


## microbe

Ошо в роде говаривал, что человек не может постоянно быть осознанным, ибо разум устаёт от этого - отсюда переключается на условные рефлексы. Тут с точки зрения программирования всё верно, не надо постоянно нагружать процессор runtime вычислениями, если можно загрузить данные из долговременного хранилища. Ленивые вычисления не дадут соврать! Ибо оптимизация вычислений - это лучше для ограниченных ресурсов...

----------


## Unity

Совершенно верно - именно поэтому все мы Ныне оказались на Этом прелестном форуме...
К этому вдохновило нас наше бесконтрольное слепое мышление.
Страшная Игра - собственным своим сознанием, кое созидает ну и без конца смакует свой же "негатив".
Выход из кошмара, в коий обратилась жизнь, вполне очевиден.
Погружение в себя - до самого дня, путь самопознания, путь, коль угодно, буддизма иль дзэн, путь постоянной бдительности и внимательности - ко малейшим "всплескам" ну и "волнам" - на "поверхности воды" своего сознания. Чувственность и настороженность - к всяческой активности собственного естества. 
Уяснив, поняв, что это лишь Сон, призрачные образы, кои "существуют" ровно до тех пор, пока звучит Мысль.
Осознав, что разум и мышление - это то, что созидает "Матрицу" и клетку, в коей мы страдаем, "личное Гестапо". 
Только устранив мышление, вечное то бормотание вербальных категорий - познаем Свободу.
А ныне - всего лишь Заложники - маятника/карусели собственного интеллекта.
Жизнь - она проста, если приглядеться: по нраву страдать - значит, продолжайте Мыслить; жаждете же воли - знаете, где Выход.

----------


## 4ёрный

А как же "я мыслю - значит существую"? Имхо, мысль - хорошо. Чувства - плохо.

----------


## 4ёрный

Именно чувства есть искажённая восприятием действительность. А холодный разум - беспристрастен.

----------


## Unity

*грустно усмехается, просто пожимает плечиками*
Долго "объяснять", - да и полностью бессмысленно, если человек не ищет спасения из Этой реальности, изо этой "фабрики по производству боли". 
Сама суть же в том, что работа разума, любая его активность сама по себе - и есть та одна-единственная/главная Причина всех наших страданий. Беспристрастно зрение; разум же всегда - занимает некоторую сторону, кою-то позицию. Разум - вместилище призрачной идеи "Я", идей о желаниях, целях и стремлениях. Разум - это завсегда кипящий ад, сосуд недовольства - "архитектор Матрицы", в коей человеку Никогда, ни одного дня, не будет покоя. Только вечный Голод, Жажда и мучение, сотканные с дум. 
Древние называли это "колесом Сансары" - и смогли найти выход с сего лабиринта. Нет, не самоубийство. Нечто куда боле Радикальное.
Что и изучаю всю свою сознательную жизнь...
Многие знания - многие печали. Теперь точно знаю, что эта планета - сама преисподняя - и она была задумана именно такой - и такою она и останется. Люди - "батарейки" для этой системы, расходный материал. 
Но кому се нужно знать?
Ешь, пей, гуляй, развлекайся, ищи Господа-Доллара - вот программа жизней большинства. 
Лучше, легче и спокойней выбрать этот путь, нежель понимания.

----------


## 4ёрный

*изумленно вскидывая брови*
Зрение беспристрастно?!!
Хммм... Долго объяснять... 
Ну, тогда счастливо оставаться!
*уходит, задумчиво бормоча себе поди нос что-то про волновую физику*

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Имхо, мысль - хорошо.


 А еще лучше действие

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Долго "объяснять", - да и полностью бессмысленно, если человек не ищет спасения из Этой реальности, изо этой "фабрики по производству боли". ...Теперь точно знаю, что эта планета - сама преисподняя - и она была задумана именно такой - и такою она и останется.


 Зачем им искать спасения из Реальности, в которую пришли по собственной воле, по вашему же убеждению? Люди, как мартышки в открытой клетке, которую не желают покидать, такова их натура. 



> Люди - "батарейки" для этой системы, расходный материал.


 А до этого вы утверждали, что мы - Боги…)

----------


## Unity

*пожимает плечами, с улыбкой шепча: - Символы-слова - _не_ символизируемое, - но для угодивших в ловушку ума - нет иной "реальности", окреме 'Вердиктов' внутреннего диалога*

Пришли. Узрели тот ужас, коий из себя представляет Жизнь - ну и некие из нас решают _Уйти_. Не в новый виток прежнего кошмара (во шкурке младенца, так же жаждущего приключений), но уж насовсем. 
Согласно древнейшим учениям - Бог - суть всё, что существует. 
И внутри Его реальности - создан "мясокомбинат".
Для нас. 
Для наших эмоций, помыслов, страстей и желаний. 
Бог - се "Уроборос": змей, что пожирает собственный свой хвост - нас, свои же творения, свои порождения. 
Экий отрицательный буддизм...
Жаждешь воли - больше не участвуешь в жизненном театре. Жаждешь продолжения собственной агонии - продолжаешь заниматься тем же, что делал вчера - и так до конца.
Верно, мы свободны. Каждый себе _выбирает_ участь - благо информации всегда предостаточно вокруг.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Пришли. Узрели тот ужас, коий из себя представляет Жизнь - ну и некие из нас решают _Уйти_. Не в новый виток прежнего кошмара (во шкурке младенца, так же жаждущего приключений), но уж насовсем.


  Ага, насовсем уйти они собираются. А кто вас отпускал?) Вы бы тогда намекнули, перед уходом, где всем остальным полную индульгенцию получить, а то пока со старыми грехами рассчитаешься, новых еще больше наделаешь, и колесо Сансары замкнется. Мне все это систему Сбербанка напоминает, по своему устройству, понятно теперь, кто ее создатель). 




> Бог - се "Уроборос": змей, что пожирает собственный свой хвост - нас, свои же творения, свои порождения.


 Вот давайте на этом правильном определении Бога и остановимся:



Кто-то еще стремиться своими помыслами к этому существу?)

----------


## Unity

> 35. Святым  служат  злые  силы. Ибо  они слепы из-за Духа святого,  дабы они  думали, что  они служат  своим  людям,  тогда как  они работают  на святых. 
> 38. Те,  которые  заблуждаются, -  те,  которых породил  Дух,  и  они  заблуждаются из-за  него.
> 40. Существуют  животные,  которые подчиняются человеку, существуют  иные, которые  не подчиняются  и  живут  одни  в  пустыне.  Человек пашет в  поле  с  помощью  животных,  которые подчиняются. И  благодаря  этому  он   питается  с животными   и  с теми,  которые подчиняются,  и с  теми, которые не  подчиняются. Благодаря этому все вмести держится:  и хорошее, и плохое, и  правое, и  левое. Дух  святой заботится обо  всем  и   управляет  [всеми]  силами,  [теми], которые  подчиняются,  и  теми,  которые  не  подчиняются,  и  единственными.  Ибо  он  [собирает]  их, он скрывает их, чтобы, если  он захочет [силу], они были закланы.
> 50.  Бог  -   пожиратель  людей.   Поэтому  ему (принесен в жертву) человек.  До того  как приносили в  жертву  человека,  приносили  в  жертву животных.
> 84. Есть два дерева в середине рая. Одно по рождает [животных], другое порождает людей. Адам  [съел] от  дерева, которое  породило животных. Он  стал  животным.  Он  породил  животных.  Поэтому почитают   [животных,   которые    подобны]   Адаму. Дерево,  [с  которого  Адам  съел]   плод, -  [дерево животных].   Поэтому   многочисленны    были   [дети его.  Они]  съели  [плод  дерева  животных] .  Плод [дерева   животных]   породил  людей   -  [животных, которые]  почитают  человека  -  [животное.  И]  Бог создал (человека, и), люди создали Бога. 
> 93.  Этот  мир  - пожиратель  трупов. Все,  что в нем  поедается, -  также  [ненавистно].  Истина  - пожиратель  жизни. 
> 99.  Мир  произошел  из-за  ошибки. Ибо  тот, кто  создал его,  желал создать  его негибнущим  и бессмертным.  Он  погиб  и  не  достиг  своей  надежды.  Ибо не было   нерушимости   мира   и   не   было   нерушимости того,  кто  создал  мир.


 Вырванное из контекста, может быть, ответите?
Только почему же в ядре множества мировых религий - всё то же послание?
Что мы просто скот...

----------


## Unity

Войны всегда начинали не простые смертные - но наши "вожди" - худшие с двуногих приматов, одержимые жаждой отхватить больше территорий у своих соседей, более материальных благ, более безвольных рабов своего режима. 
А так обыватель жаждет только спать, размножаться, объедаться, испражняться, развлекаться ну и симулировать "труды" во имя цветных бумажек, легитимизирующих процесс получения пищи и утех.
Человеческому существу - редко свойственна агрессия, но коль с детства промывать им мозг, то затем они без лишних вопросов пойдут убивать иных - по призыву Пастухов, кои контролируют "зону", во бетонных клетках коей они и пришли на свет. 
Война - в принципе чудовищна - но её истоки - во самой противоестественной структуре человеческого общества. А именно в том, что на вершину социальной пирамиды молча позволяем все мы выбраться худшим из нас, гиперкомпенсирующим свои недостатки властью, капиталом, армией... Агрессией. Войной супротив любых несогласных. 
Если б только Вы были способны видеть дальше тени собственного ego - Вы бы осознали, что война - это просто Бизнес. Ничего иного. Бизнес на крови - ради переноса пограничных столбов, ради ископаемых, ради трофеев, ради... самоутверждения вожаков слепых обезьяньих стад...
Богу, вероятно, очень любопытно это созерцать: как его Поделки друг дружку ломают, оставляя за собой руины, вдов, сирот, братские могилы.
Богу наплевать на наши болезни.
Боль - это напиток Бога - правы манускрипты древности. 
Потому всё так...

----------


## Unity

Аз - не администратор форума и не в моей власти как-то редактировать контент сего уголка Сети. 
Высказанное ранее - субъективный итог личной моей "эволюции", моей "одиссеи" в поисках ответов на извечные вопросы. То, что удалось найти мне и в библиотеках - ну и просто беспристрастно созерцая мир. 
Жизнь - се мясорубка. Смысл её - завсегда поддерживать людей на грани моральных сил. Так было задумано, так функционирует весь наш социальный аппарат, в этом - сущность бытия общества и индивидуумов: служить "жертвоприношением" своему создателю. 
Но се опыт моего "расследования". 
Любой иной человек вправе затуманивать голову свою мыслями о "позитивном", "счастье", "любви" и грядущих "победах за место под Солнцем". В перерывах между "маятниковыми" приступами тоски и депрессии. Более самообмана, пилюль и диет, вещей, денег, спорта, верного питания ну и витаминов - только бы не замечать реальность ну и океан страданий, в котором мы плещемся. Есть и такой вариант. Миллиарды выбирают именно его. 
За что "голосую" я? К чему "призываю"?
К Гласности. К тому, чтобы информация не хранилась бережно за семью печатями во узких кругах в коих-то монастырях или же библиотеках, на кафедрах религиоведения и среди историков. 
Каждый вправе знать - как воспринимался мир теми, кто стоял у истоков религий. 
Моя будущая специализация - кризисный психолог. Я должен играть роль социальной шестерёнки, призывающих иных оставаться далее внутри колеса Сансары. Но аз убеждён, что при принятии этого решения каждому из нас стоило б основываться не только на самовнушении "положительными" аффирмациями, но на Понимании - что же мы такое. Где мы. Кто мы. Для чего. 
Ибо, в основном, к мании саморазрушения человек приходит из-за потрясений, временно лишающих его привычных, свойственных комфорту вещей - именно поэтому, а не в силу философских поисков длиною в всю жизнь. 
Кто жаждет Сансары - услышит "утешения". Кто же ищет понимания - тот должен Понять. 
Что Бог - не только Любовь. Но равно Война. Голод. Нищета. Страдания. Все те ужасы, кошмары, кои направляют всю нашу историю. И что человек - се не "царь природы", но всего лишь "корм", всего лишь "звено" во "экосистеме", о существовании которой люди, чаще всего, даже не задумываются.
Се не пропаганда саморазрушения. Се повод проснуться. Выйти из самогипноза, согласно которому "смысл бытия" - развлечения, пьянство, беспорядочные спаривания, шоппинг ну и потребление. Это лишь вершина айсберга - ну а ниже - кто-то уже _потребляет_ нас.
"Истина освобождает" - говорили древние. 
Но кто жаждет цепей - пусть же в них останется.

----------


## Стриж

Искал я в чем "утопить" себя. Свою пустотность.
Христос. Будда. Всё было...
Не утопил. Не утолил..

----------


## Unity

Сами Вы и есть - Искомое. Сами свой Христос ну и свой же Будда. Все Ответы - в нас. Все наши молитвы - самим же себе - просто информация, коя "циркулирует" внутри замкнутого контура нашего сознания (словно бы фреон в кондиционере).
Вы искали - в пелене Идей и напрасных Слов.
Смысл - искать _в тишине_ - хоть и сложно, Труднее Всего на первых порах. 
Но се того стоит. Пан или пропал, цепи или же свобода, Истина vs. плен у заблуждений.

----------


## Стриж

Оглядываясь назад, вижу лишь плен заблуждений. Как мне могло быть уютно когда-то в этой паутине?... Брррр. Сотку новую.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВОВАНИЕ — ДУХ МЕДИТАЦИИ 
В иудаизме есть бунтарская тайная школа, называемая хасидизмом. Ее основатель, Баал Шем Тов, был редкостным человеком…
Медитация — это приключение, величайшее приключение, на которое способен человеческий ум. Медитировать — значит просто быть, ничего не порождая — ни действия, ни мысли, ни эмоции. Вы просто есть, и это чистейший восторг. Откуда же приходит этот восторг, если вы ничего не делаете? Он приходит ниоткуда, или же он есть повсюду. Он не имеет причины, ибо существование сотворено из вещества, называемого радостью. 
Когда вы совсем ничего не делаете — телесно или ментально, на любом уровне, когда всякая ваша активность прекратилась и вы просто есть, просто существуете, это и есть медитация. Вы не способны ее делать, не способны ее практиковать: это необходимо понять. 
Всякий раз, когда у вас есть время, чтобы просто быть, отбрасывайте всякое делание. Мышление, концентрация, созерцание — это тоже делание. Если же хотя бы в течение одного мгновения вы ничего не делаете, а просто пребываете в своем центре, полностью расслабившись, это и есть медитация. И как только вам это удастся, вы сможете пребывать в этом состоянии сколько угодно, в конце концов хоть все двадцать четыре часа в сутки. 
Когда вы осознаете способ, благодаря которому ваша сущность остается непотревоженной, можно понемногу совершать разные поступки, бдительно наблюдая за тем, чтобы ваша сущность была непоколеблена. Это вторая часть медитации, сначала же надо научиться просто быть, а затем — самым простым действиям: подметать пол, принимать душ, оставаясь при этом центрированным. После этого вы сможете выполнять и более сложные действия. 
Например, я разговариваю с вами, но моя медитация не потревожена. Я могу говорить, но в моем центре нет даже самой легкой ряби; он совершенно безмолвен, абсолютно безмолвен. 
Так что медитация — не против действия. Она не требует, чтобы вы спасались от жизни бегством. Она лишь учит новому образу жизни: вы становитесь центром циклона. 
Ваша жизнь движется дальше, причем она становится все более интенсивной — более радостной, ясной, явной, созидательной — и тем не менее вы стоите в стороне, вы всего лишь наблюдатель на холме, который видит все, что происходит вокруг. 
Вы не делатель, вы — наблюдатель. 
Весь секрет медитации в этом и заключается: вы становитесь наблюдателем. 
Делание продолжается на своем уровне, это совсем нетрудно: вы колете дрова, достаете воду из колодца... Вы можете совершать любые действия; лишь одно из них недопустимо — вы не должны утратить свое центрирование. 
Это осознавание, эта наблюдательность должны оставаться абсолютно безоблачными, потревоженными. 
В иудаизме есть бунтарская тайная школа, называемая хасидизмом. Ее основатель, Баал Шем Тов, был редкостным человеком. В полночь он обычно возвращался с реки — он часто ходил туда, потому что ночью на реке было совершенно тихо и спокойно. Он имел обыкновение сидеть там, ничего не делая, — лишь наблюдая свое “я”, наблюдая наблюдателя. Однажды, возвращаясь обратно, Баал Шем проходил мимо богатого дома, у ворот которого стоял сторож. 
А сторож никак не мог понять, почему этот человек возвращается каждую ночь в одно и то же время. Наконец сторож не выдержал, вышел на улицу и сказал: 
— Простите, что я вам помешал, но я не в силах больше сдержать свое любопытство. Я постоянно думаю о вас. Чем вы занимаетесь? Зачем ходите на реку? Я часто ходил вслед за вами, но ничего не видел — вы просто сидите там часами, а в полночь возвращаетесь. 
Баал Шем ответил: 
— Я знаю, ты часто ходил за мной. Ночь тиха, и я, конечно, слышал твои шаги. Я знаю, ты каждый раз прячешься за воротами. Но не только я возбуждаю твое любопытство, ты тоже возбуждаешь мое любопытство. Чем ты занимаешься? 
— Чем я занимаюсь? — удивился тот. — Я обычный сторож. 
— Бог мой, этим словом ты мне все объяснил*. Ведь это и мое занятие тоже! — воскликнул Баал Шем. 
*Английские слова “watchman” (сторож) и “watch” (наблюдать, сторожить) являются однокоренными. — Прим. перев. 
— Не понимаю, — недоумевал сторож. — Если вы сторож, вы должны наблюдать за каким-нибудь домом, сторожить его. А за чем наблюдаете вы, сидя на песке? 
Баал Шем ответил: 
— Есть небольшая разница: ты наблюдаешь за теми, кто может войти в дом, а я наблюдаю за тем, кто наблюдает. Кто этот наблюдатель? Вот труд всей моей жизни: я наблюдаю за самим собой. 
— Странная, однако, работа, — сказал сторож. — А кто платит вам за это? 
— Это такое блаженство, — ответил Баал Шем, — такая радость, такое безмерное благословение, какая тут еще нужна плата? Лишь одно мгновение — а все сокровища мира по сравнению с ним ничто. 
— Удивительное дело, — сказал сторож. — Я работаю всю свою жизнь, но не знал ничего подобного. Завтра я пойду вместе с вами. Научите меня. Ведь я умею наблюдать, нужно только знать, куда смотреть; вы наблюдаете в каком-то другом направлении. 
Необходим всего один шаг, и это касается направления, измерения. Вы можете либо сосредоточиться на внешнем, либо закрыть глаза на внешнее и сосредоточить свое сознание внутри — и вы познаете, ибо являетесь познающим, являетесь осознаванием. Вы никогда его не утрачивали. Вы лишь загромоздили свое осознавание тысячью и одной вещью. Сосредоточьте свое осознавание, пусть оно покоится внутри вас — и вы окажетесь дома. 
Неотъемлемая суть, дух медитации заключается в умении свидетельствовать. 
Ворона каркает... вы слушаете. Здесь две части — объект и субъект. Но есть еще и свидетель, который видит обоих — и ворону, и слушающего; есть некто, кто наблюдает за обоими. Все очень просто. 
Вы видите дерево: есть вы, есть дерево, но разве вы не обнаруживаете что-то еще? — то, что вы видите дерево, то, что в вас есть свидетель, который видит, что вы видите дерево? 
Наблюдение — это медитация. Неважно, что вы наблюдаете. Можно наблюдать деревья, реку, облака, играющих поблизости детей. Наблюдение есть медитация. То, что вы наблюдаете, это не главное; объект — не главное. 
Главное — качество, с которым вы смотрите. Качество осознанного и бдительного состояния — вот в чем заключается медитация. 
Запомните: медитация — это осознавание. Все то, что вы делаете с осознаванием, является медитацией. Главное не действие, а то качество, которое вы привносите в действие. Прогулка может стать медитацией, если вы гуляете бдительно. Сидение может стать медитацией, если вы сидите бдительно. Слушание пения птиц может стать медитацией, если вы слушаете с осознаванием. Слушание внутреннего шума собственного ума может стать медитацией, если вы остаетесь бдительным и наблюдательным. 
Самое главное — быть бодрствующим. Тогда все, что вы делаете, станет медитацией.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Во время выполнения медитационных техник мой ум продолжает двигаться со скоростью пятьсот миль в час. Я никогда не испытываю безмолвия, а если свидетельствование и случается, то очень недолгое, наподобие вспы-шек света. Неужели я попусту растрачиваю время?*

Твой ум движется невероятно медленно. Пятьсот миль в час, и только?! И ты называешь это скоростью? Ты движешься невероятно медленно. Ум движется настолько быстро, что никакая скорость ему нипочем. Он быстрее света. Свет движется со скоростью 186 000 миль в секунду; а ум — еще быстрее. Только не нужно ни о чем бес-покоиться — ведь в этом и заключается красота ума, его огромное достоинство. Вместо того чтобы относиться к уму отрицательно, вместо того чтобы сражаться с ним, относитесь к нему по-дружески.

 Ты говоришь: «Во время выполнения медитационных техник мой ум продолжает двигаться со скоростью пять-сот миль в час» — ну и пусть! Пусть он движется еще быстрее. А ты будь наблюдателем. Наблюдай за тем, как быстро, с какой огромной скоростью движется ум. Наслаждайся этим! Наслаждайся игрой ума.
В санскрите для обозначения этого есть специальный термин: чидвилас — игра сознания. Наслаждайтесь ею! — этой игрой ума, который несется к звездам, движется с невероятной скоростью то туда, то сюда, скачет по всем уголкам бытия. Что же в этом плохого? Пусть это будет прекрасным танцем. Примите его.

Мне кажется, что вы пытаетесь остановить ум; вам это не удастся. Никто не в силах остановить ум! Да, когда-то ум остановится, но остановить его не может никто. Ум останавливается, но не благодаря вашему усилию. Ум останавливается благодаря вашему пониманию.
*Просто наблюдайте и попытайтесь увидеть то, что происходит, почему спешит ваш ум. Он спешит не без при-чины. Попытайтесь понять, почему спешит ваш ум, куда он спешит, — возможно, вы честолюбивы. Если ум ду-мает о деньгах, попытайтесь это понять. Ум — это не главное. Вы мечтаете о деньгах, о том, как вы выиграете в лотерею или что-нибудь в этом роде, а затем начинаете планировать, как истратить выигранные деньги, что ку-пить, а что нет.* Или же: ум мечтает о том, как вы стали президентом или премьер-министром, и вы начинаете думать, что вам теперь делать, как управлять страной, а то и всем миром. Просто наблюдайте за умом! — за тем, к чему стремится ум.

Внутри вас наверняка таится некое семя. Вы не сумеете остановить ум до тех пор, пока это семя не исчезнет. Ум следует указаниям вашего сокровенного семени. Если кто-то думает о сексе — значит, где-то в нем скрывает-ся подавленная сексуальность. Наблюдайте, куда устремляется ум. Загляните в себя поглубже, отыщите, где скрываются семена.
Вот что я слышал.

Приходской священник был очень обеспокоен.
— Послушай, — сказал он служке, — кто-то украл у меня велосипед.
— А куда вы ездили на нем, святой отец? — вежливо спросил тот.
— Только к прихожанам для свершения треб.
Служка предложил святому отцу все воскресное богослужение свести к десяти заповедям.
— Когда вы дойдете до заповеди «Не укради», будем внимательно смотреть на лица прихожан и по выраже-нию лица узнаем вора.
Наступило воскресенье; в завершение проповеди, святой отец начал говорить о заповедях, но вскоре сбился с главной мысли, перескочил на что-то совсем другое и закончил ее кое-как.
— Уважаемый, — сказал служка, — я думал, что вы...
— Знаю, Джайлс, знаю. Но дело в том, что когда я дошел до заповеди «Не прелюбодействуй», я вдруг вспом-нил, где я забыл свой велосипед

Увидьте, где вы забыли свой велосипед. Ум мчится, имея на это определенные причины.
Уму необходимо понимание, осознавание. Не надо его останавливать. Если вы попытаетесь его остановить, то, во-первых, вам это не удастся; во-вторых, даже если удастся, — допустим, вы годами будете прилагать неосла-бевающие усилия — даже если удастся, тогда вы станете тупым. И никакое сатори не произойдет.
Во-первых: вам это не удастся; и это хорошо. Если бы удалось, это было бы огромным несчастьем — вы стали бы тупым, вы бы утратили интеллект. Благодаря этой скорости существует интеллект, благодаря скорости про-исходит постоянная заточка меча мышления, логики, рассудка. Пожалуйста, не старайтесь его остановить. Я не сторонник тупиц, я здесь не для того, чтобы помогать кому-то стать дураком.

*Ради религии многие стали тупоумными, превратились в идиотов — пытаясь остановить ум, не поняв, почему он движется с такой скоростью... прежде всего: почему? Ум не может двигаться, не имея на это причин.* Не вда-ваясь в эти причины, не проникнув в глубокие слои подсознания, они просто пытаются его остановить. Они мо-гут это сделать, но вынуждены будут заплатить определенную цену, и этой ценой окажется утрата интеллекта.
Обойдите Индию, вы встретите тысячи саньясинов и махатм; загляните им в глаза — да, это хорошие, милые люди, но тупоумные. Если вы заглянете им в глаза, вы не обнаружите там интеллекта, ни малейшего проблеска. Это не творческие люди; они ничего не создали. Они просто сидят. Они влачат жалкое существование, они не живые люди. Они никоим образом не помогли миру. Они не написали ни одной картины, не сочинили ни одного стихотворения, ни одной песни, ведь для того, чтобы сочинить стихотворение, нужен интеллект, нужны опреде-ленные качества ума.
Я не советую вам останавливать ум, наоборот, я советую вам понять его.

Вместе с пониманием происходит чу-до. Оно состоит в том, что одновременно с пониманием, по мере того как вы постигаете причины и глубоко всматриваетесь в них, эти причины исчезают, и ум сбавляет скорость. Но интеллект не исчезает, потому что над ним не совершается насилие.
Что вы делаете, если не устраняете причины посредством понимания? Например: вы ведете машину и, про-должая нажимать на педаль газа, нажимаете на педаль тормоза. Так вы испортите весь механизм автомобиля. Есть большая вероятность того, что вы попадете в аварию. Это нельзя делать одновременно. Если вы нажимаете на тормоз, отпустите педаль газа; не нажимайте на нее. Если же нажимаете на педаль газа, не нажимайте на тормоз. Не делайте это одновременно, иначе вы испортите весь механизм; вы делаете две несовместимые вещи.

Вы носите в себе честолюбие — и пытаетесь остановить ум? Честолюбие порождает скорость, а вы увеличи-ваете скорость и одновременно тормозите ум. Вы разрушите хрупкий механизм ума, ведь ум — очень хрупкая вещь, самая хрупкая из всех. Не ведите себя с умом безрассудно.
Нет никакой нужды останавливать его.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Медитация — это не концентрация*

*
Медитационные техники могут быть неверными. Например:* любая медитационная техника, погружающая вас в глубокую сосредоточенность, — неверна. Вы будете становиться всё более и более замкнутым, вместо того чтобы становиться открытым. Если вы будете сужать своё сознание, на чём-то концентрировать его, если будете изгонять бытие и становиться целенаправленным, это будет вызывать в вас всё большее и большее напряжение (tension). Отсюда и слово «внимание» (attention), которое означает «в напряжении» (at-tension). Концентрация, сам звук этого слова, вызывает в вас ощущение напряжённости.

Позвольте, я перечислю несколько основных моментов. Первое: медитация это не концентрация, а расслабление — человек внутренне расслабляется (relaxes into oneself). Чем больше вы расслабляетесь, тем больше ощущаете себя открытым, уязвимым, не таким жёстким. Вы становитесь более гибким, и внезапно в вас начинает проникать бытие. Вы больше не похожи на скалу, в вас появляются отверстия.
Расслабиться — значит впасть в такое состояние, в котором вы ничего не делаете, потому что если вы будете что-либо делать, напряжение не прекратится. Состояние не-делания — это когда вы просто расслабляетесь и наслаждаетесь возникающим при этом чувством. Внутренне расслабьтесь, закройте глаза и слушайте всё то, что происходит вокруг вас. Не нужно ни в чём видеть помеху. В тот момент, когда вы воспринимаете что-либо как помеху, вы отрицаете Бога.

Вот Бог пришёл к вам в виде птицы — не отрицайте его. Он постучался в вашу дверь в облике птицы. Вот он пришёл в виде лающей собаки, или плачущего ребёнка, или хохочущего сумасшедшего. Не отрицайте, не отвергайте — принимайте, ибо если вы отрицаете, вы напрягаетесь. Любое отрицание порождает напряжение — принимайте. Если вы хотите расслабиться — принимайте. Принимайте всё, что происходит вокруг; пусть всё становится органическим целым. Неважно, знаете вы об этом или нет, — всё взаимосвязано. Птицы, деревья, небо, солнце, земля, вы, я — всё связано друг с другом, всё образует органическое единство.
Если исчезнет солнце, исчезнут деревья; если исчезнут деревья, исчезнут птицы; если исчезнут птицы и деревья, то вы не сможете быть здесь, исчезнете и вы. Это и есть экология. Всё тесно взаимосвязано друг с другом.

Ничего не отрицайте, поскольку когда вы отрицаете, вы отрицаете что-то в самих себе. Если вы отрицаете этих щебечущих птиц, тогда что-то отрицается и в вас.

*Когда вы расслабляетесь, вы принимаете; принятие бытия — это единственный способ расслабиться.* Если вам мешают незначительные вещи, значит, вам мешает ваша позиция. Сидите молча; слушайте всё, что происходит вокруг вас и расслабляйтесь. Принимайте, расслабляйтесь — и вдруг вы почувствуете, как внутри вас поднимается огромная энергия. Когда я говорю: «Наблюдайте» — не пытайтесь наблюдать; иначе вы вновь окажетесь напряжённым и начнёте концентрироваться. Просто расслабьтесь, оставайтесь расслабленным, ненапряжённым и смотрите... а что ещё можно делать? Вы здесь, ничего не нужно делать, никакой борьбы, никакого конфликта. Вы просто наблюдаете. Запомните: просто наблюдаете.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

"*Пирамида состоит только из людей, живущих в уме, поэтому пусть тебя это не расстраивает. Ты можешь выпрыгнуть из пирамиды; никто тебя не принуждает в ней оставаться. Быть в ней или нет – это твое решение. Ты можешь стать наблюдателем*. Ты можешь стоять вне пирамиды и наблюдать всю глупую игру, которая разворачивается перед тобой.

Я – не часть этой пирамиды. Именно поэтому я могу говорить о пирамиде, описывать ее во всех деталях, со всех сторон – потому что я наблюдатель. Я могу двигаться вокруг пирамиды, мне видны все ее грани. Она видна мне в глубину, до самого дна; она видна мне в высоту, до самой вершины – потому что я – не в ней.
Если ты – в ней, невозможно наблюдать ее во всей полноте; тебе придется оказаться вне ее. И во все века такие люди были – очень немногие, но это не имеет значения: если даже один человек может бежать из пирамиды, этого достаточно, чтобы доказать такую возможность. И многие из нее бежали.

Лишь небольшое усилие с твоей стороны, немного бдительности, и ты можешь выскользнуть из ума – потому что пирамида не состоит из чего-то твердого; ее кирпичи сотканы из мыслей. Тебя окружает стена мыслей. Выйти из нее так легко. Тебе не нужно даже рыть отверстие в стене, не нужно даже открывать дверь. Тебе нужно просто стоять в молчании и видеть, действительно ли стена существует в реальности, или только кажется существующей.

На Востоке это назвали миражом; это только кажущаяся реальность. Чем ближе ты к ней подходишь, чем лучше на нее смотришь, тем более она начинает исчезать. Мысли – самые невещественные вещи в мире; в них нет ничего материального.
Ваши мысли – точно как привидения. Вы просто продолжаете в них верить, никогда не пытаясь с ними столкнуться, никогда не поворачиваясь к ним лицом и не смотря на них прямо. Вы будете просто удивлены, что любая мысль, если вы пристально смотрите на нее, просто тает и исчезает. Она не может выдержать вашего наблюдения.

Третья альтернатива есть. Тебе необязательно быть ни аятоллой Хомейни, ни Альбертом Эйнштейном. Альберт Эйнштейн – хороший человек, но хорошее и плохое – это две стороны одной монеты. Святой и грешник – две стороны одной монеты; рай и ад, Бог и дьявол – две стороны одной монеты. Ничто из этого не может существовать без другого.

Но есть третья альтернатива – тебе необязательно быть ни одним, ни вторым – и именно это значит быть самим собой.
Быть вне пирамиды ума значит войти в храм своего существа.
Пирамида – для мертвых. Фактически, пирамиды были построены в качестве могил для египетских королей и королев. Это кладбища; и когда я называю ум словом пирамида, то делаю это умышленно. Ум – это тоже кладбище мертвых вещей, прошлых воспоминаний, опытов, теней… все это тени. Но мало-помалу они становятся такими густыми, что создают вокруг вас темную пелену.

Если вы хотите спастись от своей тени, что, по-вашему, вы должны сделать? Бежать? Тень последует за вами, куда бы вы ни отправились, она останется при вас; это ваша тень. И тень не экзистенциальна; это привидение.
Единственный способ от нее избавиться – это обернуться, посмотреть на нее и попытаться установить, есть ли в ней что-нибудь вещественное. В ней ничего нет! – это чистая отрицательность. И просто потому, что вы стоите на пути солнечных лучей, солнце не может войти; отсутствие солнца создает тень.

Ситуация с вашими мыслями в точности подобна этой. Поскольку вы не наблюдаете, поскольку вы не в молчании, поскольку вы не видите вещи ясно, без всякого искажения, мысли остаются заменителями осознанности. Пока вы не станете осознанными, мысли будут продолжаться.

*Ум – это не вы. Это кто-то другой: вы – только наблюдатель. И даже несколько проблесков наблюдения подготовят вас к тому, чтобы выбраться из пирамиды* без всякой борьбы, без всякого противоборства, без всякой практики. Вы просто встаете и выходите.

Люди продолжают верить во что угодно, что приносит утешение. Их привидения, их боги, их рай и ад – все это только утешения. Их святые, пророки, мудрецы – все это утешения. Человеку истины требуется хребет, чтобы выбраться из всей этой прогнившей сутолоки. И единственный способ из нее выбраться – стать свидетелем собственного мыслительного процесса. И это легко, это самая легкая вещь на свете. Вам нужно сделать это только однажды; но вы никогда не пытаетесь даже однажды и продолжаете думать, что это самая трудная вещь на свете.


*Я тоже раньше думал, что это очень трудно, потому что именно это мне говорили все,* именно это я читал в каждой книге – что это такое великое, трудное явление; чтобы прийти в состояние не-ума, человеку требуются многие жизни. Когда это говорят все, и нет ни единого исключения, очень естественно, что человек начинает в это верить.


Но я немного эксцентричен. Моя логика не следует обычному направлению, она движется зигзагообразно. Как только стало очевидно, что все говорят, что это трудно, каждое писание говорит, что это трудно… Мой ум действует по-другому. Первой идеей, пришедшей ко мне, было то, что, возможно, никто не пытался; иначе мнения были бы разные. Кто-то сказал бы, что это не так трудно. Единственной возможностью было то, что никто не пытался – но никто не хочет признаваться в своем невежестве. Самый лучший образ действия – это согласиться с коллективным консенсусом: что это трудно, очень трудно; на это требуется много жизней.

Я отбросил эту идею. Я сказал: «Это должно случиться в этой жизни; иначе ни в какой другой жизни я не позволю этому случиться; я буду с этим бороться. Или в этой жизни, или никогда». «Сейчас или никогда» – это стало моим неизменным подходом, и в тот день, когда я решил: «Сейчас или никогда», это случилось. С тех пор я просто изумлен тем, что люди остаются одураченными.

Самая простая вещь превратилась в самую невозможную – и самая простая вещь открывает двери к третьей альтернативе.
Она выводит тебя из пирамиды: ты – больше не ум. И только тогда ты знаешь, кто ты такой. А знать это – значит достичь всего, чего только стоит достигать.
Ошо

----------


## Mason

Мне надоели кришнаиты... они слишком счастливые от незнания...их духовные практики ведут к психозам если что, надо здраво оценивать жизнь, а не верить в лепет что жизнь это сон! Жизнь это жизнь! И тебе из задницы выбираться своими силами, а не тратить время на сказки!

----------


## Mason

Я это читаю и мне смешно )) мой ум может двигаться со скоростью 500 миль в час....и ещё я наблюдатель ходу вокруг пирамиды, да нет ты не наблюдатель ты агитируешь за свое не думая что всем это подходит, некоторые могут заблудится пытаясь двигать умом со скоростью 500 миль в час ... это к слову о психозах  :Smile:

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*В течение последних десяти лет у меня было множество проблем. Я пережил много волнений. Кажется, мой ум находится в постоянном движении. Что я могу с этим сделать?*

Зачем думать о прошедших десяти годах? Зачем? Вот основная причина твоей проблемы.

Что ты получил от прошлого? Только воспоминания и мысли. И ты продолжаешь собирать и лелеять воспоминания, и с каждым днем твое прошлое становится все больше и больше. И груз прошлого увеличивается с каждым днем, потому что ты копишь мысли, воспоминания, переживания. С каждым днем твой ум становится все больше и больше, а сознание все меньше и меньше.

Ум состоит из накопленного прошлого, и его багаж все время увеличивается. Что еще может делать ум, кроме как повторять мысли? Что еще представляет собой мышление, как не пережевывание прошлого снова и снова? Ничего нового в него не проникает.

Мышление не бывает оригинально; оно не может быть оригинальным, потому что мыслить можно только в терминах известного. Вы не можете думать о неизвестном; достичь неизвестного можно только в переживании опыта.

Каждый день приносит уму новый материал для размышлений. И ум продолжает думать: это очень эффективный механизм. Он может даже думать так быстро, что вы не будете успевать связывать мысли между собой и дойдете до безумия. Сумасшедший — это тот, чье мышление стало патологичным: его мысли накладываются одна на другую. Вы мыслите линейно, в то время как сумасшедший мыслит по многим направлениям одновременно; его мышление очень сложно.

Если вы будете продолжать накапливать прошлое, ваш ум будет разрастаться все больше и больше. Вы можете даже полностью потерять осознание себя, и тогда вы станете автоматом, компьютером, думающей машиной, роботом.

Ты спрашиваешь, что же делать? Позволь прошлому быть прошлым. Не носи его с собой.

Забудь его. Посвяти всего себя текущему мгновению. И что удивительно, если ты действительно находишься только в текущем мгновении, ты не можешь думать; это невозможно. Мышление возможно только в прошлом или в будущем, но не в настоящем. Оставайся здесь и сейчас. Не отступай в прошлое и не забегай в будущее. Оставайся в моменте, который происходит прямо сейчас.

Например, только что я говорил. Думаю, ты не услышал то, что я говорил, потому что твой вопрос, скорее всего, продолжал крутиться в твоем уме. Ты упустил. И нынешний момент ты снова можешь упустить. Если ты действительно меня слушаешь, твой мыслительный процесс должен остановиться. Если мыслительный процесс продолжается, ты не можешь меня слушать. Если ты думаешь о том, что я говорю, прикидывая, как это практиковать, ты опять же упускаешь настоящий момент.

Когда вы едите, ешьте — и ничего больше не делайте. Когда вы слушаете, слушайте — и ничего больше не делайте. Когда вы идете, идите — и ничего больше не делайте. Оставайтесь в настоящем моменте, оставайтесь с действием, и вскоре вы осознаете, что прошлое отступило, и внутри вас открылось новое пространство. В этом пространстве нет мыслей.

Живите от момента к моменту. Умрите для прошлого и умрите для будущего. Живите здесь и сейчас, так чтобы все, что вы делаете, стало медитацией.

Медитация — это состояние, а не действие, так что любое действие может стать медитативным. Так называемая медитация, которую многие упорно продолжают практиковать, это не медитация. Основным, центральным, существенным моментом медитации является именно тотальное пребывание в настоящем.

Делайте то, что вы обычно делаете: гуляйте по улице, бегайте, принимайте ванну, ешьте, засыпайте, лежите на кровати, расслабляйтесь — и будьте полностью сосредоточены только на этом действии. Без прошлого, без будущего, оставайтесь в настоящем. Вначале это будет тяжело, очень тяжело, очень трудно, но вскоре вы почувствуете вкус настоящего, и тогда откроется новая дверь, новая сфера. Тогда бесконечная работа ума остановится.

Я не хочу сказать, что вы будете не способны мыслить; напротив, только тогда вы обретете способность мыслить по-настоящему. Мышление отличается от безумной мыслительной суеты. Толпа ваших мыслей вообще не является мышлением. Мысли текут и текут, и вы ничего не можете с ними поделать. Вы просто жертва, а не мыслитель, вы страдаете, а не размышляете.

Попытайтесь остановить какую-нибудь мысль, и вы поймете, кто хозяин. Попытайтесь ее остановить. Вы не сможете. Мысль восстанет против вашего контроля и вернется, чтобы взять реванш — с еще большей силой, с еще большей ловкостью и активностью. О чем бы вы ни думали, это на самом деле не мышление, это просто суета, безумная суета, толпа, затор мыслей — несообразный, бесполезный, ненужный пережиток прошлого.

Так что будьте осознаны. Не теряйте настоящего. Живите в настоящем. Познайте медитативное качество настоящего.

На самом деле, настоящий момент не имеет никакого отношения ко времени. Прошлое — это время, будущее — это время, но настоящее — это не время. Обычно мы делим время на три части: прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Но в действительности это не так.

Настоящее вечно, настоящее существует. Оно всегда здесь и сейчас, вечное сейчас. В действительности нет прошлого и нет будущего. Прошлое живет только в памяти, а будущее — лишь в воображении. Прошлое и будущее принадлежат уму, но не существованию. Если вы сможете это понять, вы увидите, что время — это ум, а ум — это время. Остановите ум, и время исчезнет. И наоборот.


Именно поэтому все религии утверждают, что во внутреннем пространстве времени нет, что глубокое погружение во внутреннее измерение — это безвременный момент. Эта безвременность находится здесь, в это самое мгновение. Вы можете упустить ее из-за дурной привычки накапливать прошлое, но она здесь, и если вы начинаете ее осознавать, она сможет продолжаться.

В тот момент, когда вы осознанны, прошлое отходит в сторону, будущее растворяется, и настоящий момент оживает. Живите в нем, существуйте в нем, и тогда безумная суета мыслей прекратится. Тогда впервые вы обретете способность мыслить. Это новое мышление означает большую осознанность, более сконцентрированное сознание, более сфокусированный свет вашего существа. Вы становитесь настолько осознанным, что как только перед вами возникает какая-либо проблема, ваше сознание, сфокусированный свет вашего существа разрешает ее. А когда проблема разрешена, вы знаете ответ.

Ваше так называемое мышление больше сродни беспокойству, чем мышлению. Нынешнее мышление заставляет вас искать ответ на ощупь, и этот поиск происходит в темноте. Сегодня вы думаете, что что-то решили, а завтра та же проблема возникает вновь, все опять становится запутанным, и вы продолжаете поиски в темноте. Вот почему мыслители меняют мнение каждый день. То, что вчера было истиной, сегодня уже не истина, а то, что является истиной сегодня, завтра уже не будет истиной. Так что все относительно истинно: ничто не истинно, ничто не ложно, истинное с ложным в любой момент могут поменяться местами.

Истина Будды имеет совершенно иное качество… она существует вне времени. Истина Иисуса существует вне времени. Их истина не может стать ложью, потому что она найдена не через мышление, а через медитацию, не через безостановочное прослушивание мыслей, а в глубоком путешествии внутрь без каких-либо мыслей. Запомните: когда вы в настоящем, мыслей нет.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Евангелие не в Библии. Евангелие — в реках и диком реве океана, в молчании звезд. Хорошие новости написаны всюду. Вся вселенная содержит послание. Расшифруй его. Научись его языку. И язык его — это язык здесь и сейчас.
*
Твой язык — язык прошлого и будущего, и, продолжая говорить языком ума, тебе никогда не удастся сонастроиться с существованием, прийти с ним в гармонию. А если вкус гармонии не испытан, как ты можешь прервать грезы наяву? — потому что в этом и есть вся твоя жизнь.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Почему я всегда грежу наяву о будущем?» Ты грезишь наяву о будущем потому, что еще не испытал вкуса настоящего. Начни испытывать вкус настоящего. Найди несколько мгновений, когда ты просто радуешься. Глядя на деревья, просто смотри. Слушая птиц, просто будь слушающим ухом. Пусть они достигнут твоего глубочайшего ядра. Пусть их песня распространится по всему твоему существу. Сидя на пляже у океана, просто слушай дикий рев волн, стань с ним одним... потому что в диком реве волн нет ни прошлого, ни будущего. Если ты сможешь сонастроиться с ним, то тоже станешь диким ревом. Обними дерево и расслабься в нем. Почувствуй, как его зеленая форма вливается тебе в существо. Ляг на песке, забудь мир, сроднись с песком, с его прохладой; почувствуй, как тебя насыщает прохлада. Приди к реке, поплыви, и пусть река плывет у тебя внутри. Подними брызги и стань брызгами. Делай все, что приносит тебе чувство наслаждения, и наслаждайся этим тотально. На эти короткие мгновения прошлое и будущее исчезнет, и ты будешь здесь и сейчас.
Ошо

----------


## The rebel

Это нужно вводить внутривенно

----------


## Unkle33

Тема неплохая, но такие объёмные тексты я думаю для темы форума лишнее. Это ж не библиотека. Форум должен вызвать желание почитать, не более того.

Пока откомментирую только это сообщение:



> Не могу понять, почему вы хотите жить как мертвец, а не стать мертвецом.


 Хотеть святости - это не буддизм. Надо увидеть как есть и успокоиться. Живой - живи. Умрёшь завтра - помирай. Не беспокойся и не переживай о том что будет.
По этой причине желание жить страдательно, желание умереть - не менее страдательно. Надо найти покой (тишину ума) в том что есть.
Покой ищется практиками, а не теорией. Есть методы его искать шаг за шагом. Эти практики называются медитацией.

----------


## microbe

Unkle33, согласен на счёт объёмных текстов, когда депра то не до массива символов, а некоторые просто пишут: неасилил. Не зря говорят, краткость - сестра таланта.

----------


## microbe

Жизнь это не сон, то есть сон - это производная жизни.

----------


## microbe

Сон спонтанность, а может косвенная подсказка, вот только как и что делается? Получается паттерны могут виртуально проектировать мир на базе данных 5-органов чувств, конечно потоки данных с внешнего мира сохраняются но не в полной форме, а так черепная коробка не увеличивается во взрослой жизни. Ну можно предположить что давно не актуальная память перезаписывается)))

----------


## microbe

Жизнь не сон - это реальность, попробуйте сказать такое перед стамотологией.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Вопрос:
Я понимаю, что свидетель - это чистое сознание, и, не затронутый телом и разумом, он лишь временно прибывает в них.
Итак, первое: каким образом личность переносит свои характерные черты и обусловленность от одной жизни к другой? И второе: не это ли делает нас уникальными индивидуальностями, обладающими потенциалом роста?
*

*Ответ:*
"Маниша, первое, что ты должна понять, у тебя есть не только это тело с его плотью, костями и кровью, не только этот мозг, который является частью твоего тела. Внутри твоего мозга скрывается разум - это абстрактный разум, а внутри твоего тела скрывается астральное тело. Слово "астральный" связано со звёздами, оно означает свет... Это тело излучает свет, и оно включает в себя разум.

Когда вы умираете, вы покидаете свое физическое тело и физический мозг. Но ваше астральное тело путешествует вместе с вами, с умом, с памятью о прошлых жизнях и с телом, помнящим все раны и шрамы, которые получило ваше физическое тело. Этот абстрактный феномен путешествует вместе с вами, глубоко внутри него скрыт ваш экзистенциальный центр.

Пока вы не познаете центр, вы будете непрерывно путешествовать от одного тела к другому. Вы уже путешествовали тысячи жизней, воспоминания о которых хранятся в вашем астральном разуме, и их становится всё больше и больше. И хотя ваш центр не затронут, он окружён астральным телом, и это астральное тело переходит от матки к матке, от могилы к могиле. Это и есть ваша индивидуальность, и у неё есть продолжение. Но продолжению придёт конец, как только вы станете буддой.

Когда вы проникаете глубоко в центр, вы так же пересекаете ваше астральное тело, вы идёте через ум, за пределы ума, через астральное тело, за его пределы, к центру вашего существа. Как только вы проникаете в него, продолжению вашей индивидуальности приходит конец. И тогда начинается настоящая жизнь. Вы никогда больше не войдёте в матку, и вас больше не будут сжигать на погребальном костре. Теперь вы стали частью целого."

Ошо
 "Одно зерно сделает всю землю зеленой"

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*"Само слово Будда значит «просветленный разум». Слово буддхи, «интеллект»,
тоже образовано от того же корня. Корень будх имеет много значений.* Нет ни одного английского слова, которое бы передавало его значение. У него есть много значений; оно очень плавное и поэтичное. Ни в одном другом языке корень будх
не имеет такого количества значений. У корня будх существует по меньшей мере пять значений.

Первое значение - «проснуться, проснуться самому и сделать так, чтобы про снулись другие, не находиться во сне». Как таковое, это слово обозначает состояние, противоположное сну, заблуждению, от которого прозревший просыпается
как ото сна. Это первое значение корня будх - «добиться прозрения». Обычно люди живут во сне. Даже если вы думаете, что не спите, это не так. Вы идете по дороге и думаете, что вы не спите - в вашем разуме. Но с точки зрения Будды вы спите глубоким сном, потому что тысячи мыслей и желаний роятся в ва
шем сознании. Ваш внутренний свет находится в плотной дымке, это похоже на сон. Да, ваши глаза открыты, но люди могут ходить во сне с открытыми глазами. И Будда говорит, что вы тоже ходите во сне с открытыми глазами.Но ваше внутреннее око закрыто. Вы еще не знаете, кто вы. Вы еще не загляну
ли с собственную реальность. Вы не проснулись. Разум, полный мыслей, не проснулся, он не может проснуться. Только разум, который отбросил мысли и думы, который разогнал облака и в котором сияет солнце и небо ясно, - проснувшийся разум.


*Разум - умение быть в настоящем*. Чем больше вы мыслями в прошлом или будущем, тем менее разумным человеком вы являетесь. Разум - умение быть сейчас здесь, быть в этот момент, и нигде больше. Только тогда вы проснулись ото сна.*Например, вы находитесь в доме, и неожиданно дом загорается - ваша жизнь
в опасности. На миг вы станете просветленным. В этот момент ваш разум станет чистым. В этот момент вы забудете, что было с вами раньше. В этот момент вас не будут отвлекать посторонние мысли - то, что вы любили женщину 30 лет назад и это было прекрасно!* Или как несколько дней назад вы ходили в китайский ресто
ран и до сих пор чувствуете вкус и аромат свежеприготовленной еды.

Нет, когда ваш дом в огне, вы не можете себе по
зволить такого рода размышлений. Вдруг вы возвращаетесь мыслями к данной секунде: ваш дом горит и на кону ваша жизнь. Уже не важно, что будет завтра, уже не важно, что было
вчера, даже сегодня не имеет уже никакого значения. Существует только это мгновение, только миг.Это первое значение корня будх -
«разум». Человек, который хочет быть по-настоящему просветленным, быть Буддой по-настоящему, должен каж
дый миг своей жизни проживать так же, как мы живем очень редко - лишь в моменты опасности. Первое значение - «состояние, противоположное сну». И вполне понятно, что вы можете видеть реальность, только когда не спите. Вы можете встретиться с ней лицом к лицу, можете заглянуть в глаза правде - или назвать ее «Богом», - только когда вы просветленный. Вы понимаете значение жизни.
Ошо

----------


## KyroRyu

- Спасибо.. огромное за ваши тексты. Я писал подобное в Лс и напишу здесь. 
В данный момент времени на 18 странице. 
Читаю и иду гулять.. переваривая.  
Два месяца назад.. я был на гране краха.. и ваши тексты.. 
стали не просто светом, а возможность.. 
Начать жить с чистого листа..  

- Шесть серо-уныло-блядских лет депрессии.  :Smile:  горсти таблеток, сотни шрамов. 
Самобичивание.. и душевный мазохизм.. Вот от какого груза, я избавился.. искренни захотев и осознанно внемля.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> -
> Самобичивание.. и душевный мазохизм.. Вот от какого груза, я избавился.. искренни захотев и осознанно внемля.


 Вам спасибо, очень рад, что нашли эти тексты для себя полезными, мне также в свое время мудрость Ошо помогла многое понять в жизни, взглянуть на нее под совсем иным углом, перестать придумывать проблемы на ровном месте, просто расслабиться и радоваться жизни, чтобы в ней не происходило, даже самым обычным вещам, которые мы зачастую склонны считать рутиной жизни, и понапрасну страдать.

п.с

читайте все, кроме обсуждений :Smile:  
Удачи, и не останавливайтесь на достигнутом, можете попробовать почитать книги Ошо,  тут в основном отдельные выдержки, а там все точно и последовательно, без вырванных фраз из контекста беседы. 


    О времени: (часть 1)

    Для меня быть в мгновении – это медитация, предельное пребывание в мгновении. И тогда всё так прекрасно, так благоуханно, так свежо. Ничто не стареет. Ничто никуда не идёт. Это мы приходим и уходим; существование остаётся, как оно есть. Это не время проходит, это мы приходим и уходим. Но вот заблуждение: вместо того, чтобы увидеть, что это мы проходим, мы создали великое изобретение, часы, – и теперь время проходит. Время – это изобретение ума, в своей основе время существует только тогда, когда есть вчера и завтра; настоящее мгновение – это не часть времени. Когда вы просто здесь, просто сейчас, времени нет. Вы дышите, вы живёте, вы чувствуете, вы открыты для всего, что происходит вокруг. . Все безмолвно. Тогда вы можете видеть настоящее, и вы можете видеть, что существует только настоящее и ничего больше. И настоящее вечно, по сути, настоящее — это вообще не часть времени… Сегодня – вот всё, что есть; сейчас – единственное время, в котором вы есть, единственное время, в котором вы когда-либо будете. Если вы хотите жить, значит – сейчас или никогда. Ошо (“Дети Вселенной”


    Глубоко внутри меня живет острая тоска по постоянной любви. Это глупо?

Ошо: Любовь может существовать в двух измерениях — либо в горизонтальном, либо в вертикальном. Мы знакомы с той любовью, которая существует в горизонтальном измерении; это то же самое измерение, в котором течет время. Вертикальное измерение — это измерение вечности. Эта острая тоска в сердце — не по постоянству. Здесь ты поняла неправильно, но это неправильное понимание является почти всеобщим, потому что нам знакома лишь одна плоскость — горизонтальная, измерение времени. В этом измерении есть лишь две возможности: что-то является либо преходящим, сиюминутным, либо постоянным. Но это постоянство есть не что иное, как множество моментов; оно тоже начинается и заканчивается. Постоянство не вечно, оно не может быть вечным. Ничто не может быть вечным во времени. То, что в какое-то время рождается, в какое-то время непременно должно умереть. Если существует начало, то существует и конец. И ваша любовь начинается — она начинается в определенный момент времени, — и тогда она непременно должна закончиться. Да, она может закончиться раньше или позже. Если она заканчивается быстро, вы называете ее преходящей. Если для того, чтобы закончиться, ей требуется немного больше времени, вы называете ее постоянной. Но постоянство также не удовлетворит сердце, поскольку сердце страстно стремится к тому, что вообще не кончается, к тому, что вечно. Это стремление к божественному.


Божественное — это другое название для вечной любви. Иисус говорит: ≪Бог есть любовь≫ — и это одно из величайших высказываний, которые когда-либо были сделаны. Любовь становится синонимом Бога. Если вы смогли познать вечную любовь, вы познали Бога. Ничего не осталось, все реализовано. Но ум ничего не знает о вечности. Сердце тоскует по вечному, однако сердце постоянно интерпретируется умом, а ум знает либо очень кратковременную любовь, либо любовь, длящуюся немного дольше. Но даже если любовь длится немного дольше, всегда присутствует страх того, что она закончится, и этот ваш страх обоснован — она закончится. На самом деле, она будет длиться дольше, если вы неразумны. Если вы очень- очень глупы и очень-очень неразумны, вам потребуется много- много времени, чтобы понять бесполезность всего этого. Если вы очень разумны, любовь может закончиться быстро, так как вы увидите, что в ней нет ничего особенного. Чем человек разумнее, тем менее долговечной будет его любовь — та любовь, которую вы знаете. Вот почему, по мере того как человечество становится более разумным, любовь становится все более недолговечным явлением. В прошлом она была почти постоянной; такого явления как развод не существовало. В необразованных странах по-прежнему нет такого явления, как развод. Чем более образованной, культурной, изощренной становится страна, тем больше, в той же самой пропорции, становится процент разводов — причина проста: люди видят, что они друг другу надоели. Тогда нет смысла тащить дальше этот груз; тогда лучше закончить эту историю. Но ум может покончить с одной иллюзией и немедленно заменить ее другой, и так постоянно. Ум ничему не учится. Даже разумный человек ничему не учится, и ум становится таким могущественным, что все, исходящее из сердца, никогда не достигает вас, вашего существа, не будучи проинтерпретировано умом. Сердце говорит ≪вечность≫, а ум интерпретирует это как ≪постоянство ≫. Именно здесь ты упускаешь суть.


Сердце тоскует по вертикальному измерению, то есть по измерению медитации. Ум живет в горизонтальной плоскости, и мистики всех эпох осознавали тот факт, что ум и время — это не две различные вещи; ум и есть время. Ум не может жить в вертикальном измерении, ум живет в прошлом, в будущем. Для ума настоящего не существует. Ум постоянно двигается из прошлого в будущее. Кажется, что настоящее — это только переход от прошлого к будущему: Охотник собрался на охоту в джунгли. С ним захотел пойти его товарищ, который мечтал тоже стать охотником, но был очень неумелым и неопытным. — Хорошо, — сказал охотник. И он привел своего товарища к пруду, куда обычно приходили на водопой тигры и львы. Итак, друзья спрятались в кустах. Охотник дал товарищу указание: — Когда что-то заметишь, не зевай и сразу же стреляй. Мимо прошел тигр. Охотник был поражен, потому что его товарищ оставался словно замороженным, он даже не шевельнулся, он не сделал ничего, чтобы застрелить тигра. Охотник спросил: — Что случилось? Товарищ ответил: — Он прошел так быстро, что я увидел его только тогда, когда он уже скрылся из вида. Это в точности то, чем является настоящее: вы видите его только тогда, когда оно уже скрылось из вида. Вы видите его, только когда оно уже прошло. Вы никогда не видите его как настоящее — ум не настолько быстр. Ум не бдителен, он не осознает. Ум спит. Он всегда окружен прошлым и будущим, а это маленькое, краткое мгновение настоящего проходит быстро. Должно быть, оно движется быстрее, чем сам свет, потому что мы никогда не можем его ухватить. К тому времени, когда мы его осознаем, оно уже ушло. Мы целиком тратим это мгновение на то, чтобы стать бдительными, и потому оно ускользает. Вы всегда узнаёте о нем, когда оно уже скрылось из вида. Поэтому все, что вы знаете, — это прошлое, которого больше нет, и будущее, которого еще нет. Вы живете между этими двумя несуществующими вещами.......

----------


## Acros_the_stars

* о времени: (часть 2)*

    Вертикальное измерение — это совершенно другое явление: вы выпрыгиваете из ума. Именно это и есть медитация: вы выходите из ума, вы выходите из прошлого и будущего, вы выходите из времени. Вы больше не думаете, вы больше не спите, вы больше не желаете. Нет ни воспоминаний, ни воображения. Все безмолвно. Тогда вы можете видеть настоящее, и вы можете видеть, что существует только настоящее и ничего больше. И настоящее вечно, по сути, настоящее — это вообще не часть времени. Настоящее — это часть вечности; оно всегда сейчас, оно никогда не бывает где-то еще. Именно к этому так стремится сердце. Ошо (“Дети Вселенной”)


    …Эта тоска сердца не означает, что ты глупа. Ты неправильно ее понимаешь. Ты хочешь любви, которая рождается из медитации, а не из ума. Это та любовь, о которой я говорю постоянно. Это та любовь, о которой Иисус говорит: ≪Любовь есть Бог≫. Это не твоя любовь, твоя любовь не может быть Богом. Твоя любовь — это лишь умственное явление, это биология, это физиология, это психология, но это не вечность. Вечное принадлежит к существенному бытию. Дезидераты назовут мою любовь существенной, а твою любовь — несущественной. Несущественное не может стать вечным. Даже если ты попытаешься сделать любовь постоянной и у тебя это получится, рано или поздно она умрет. Ты можешь даже обманывать себя, считая, что любовь все еще жива; ты можешь притворяться, что она как будто бы есть. Миллионы супружеских пар по всему свету живут так, как будто бы она есть. Они живут в мире ≪как будто бы≫. Конечно, как они могут быть счастливыми? Их энергия иссякла, они пытаются что-то извлечь из фальшивой любви. Она не может дать того, что требуется, — отсюда разочарование, отсюда постоянная скука, отсюда постоянные придирки, конфликты между любовниками. Они оба пытаются сделать нечто невозможное, они пытаются сделать свой роман чем-то вечным, но он не может стать таким. Он возник из ума, а ум не может дать вам никакого проблеска вечности. Вот мое предложение: если ты действительно готова осуществить страстное желание сердца, то полностью забудь о любви.


Сначала пойди в медитацию, потому что любовь возникнет из медитации. Любовь — это аромат медитации. Медитация — это цветок, тысячелепестковый лотос. Позволь ей раскрыться, позволь ей помочь тебе войти в вертикальное измерение, в не-ум, в не-время, и тогда ты неожиданно обнаружишь этот аромат. Теперь это вечная любовь, теперь это безусловная любовь. Теперь она даже не направлена ни на кого конкретно, она не может быть направлена на кого-либо конкретно. Любовь — это не взаимоотношения; это скорее качество, которое тебя окружает. Это никак не связано с другим человеком. Ты любишь, ты есть любовь — и тогда эта любовь вечна, это твой аромат. Он окружал Будду, Заратустру, Иисуса. Это совершенно другой вид любви, качественно другой. Вы просите лишь чуть большей продолжительности — не один день, а два дня, три дня, четыре дня; не одну жизнь, а несколько жизней, — но любовь закончится в любом случае. И чем больше вы ее продлеваете, тем слабее она становится, тем скучнее она становится, потому что она хочет умереть, а вы ее продлеваете. Иногда она умирает, но вы не способны ее отбросить, вы продолжаете волочить труп. Он воняет! Когда- то это было прекрасным явлением; теперь это просто труп, и он воняет. Когда любовь умирает, она умирает. Если жить во времени, то приходится принимать смерть и прощаться — без жалоб, без недовольства. Когда что-то заканчивается, что вы можете сделать? Такова природа вещей во временном измерении: они начинаются, и они заканчиваются.


Будда говорит: ≪Все, что происходит во времени, обречено на смерть, поэтому примите это — таково положение вещей≫. Но если ваше сердце действительно тоскует по чему-то вечному, тогда я могу показать вам путь. Тогда отбросьте идею любви. Прежде чем вы сможете давать, вы должны это иметь. Вы пытаетесь дать что-то, чего у вас нет; вы пытаетесь взять что-то у того, у кого этого просто нет. Тогда как это может быть чем-то вечным? Рано или поздно иллюзии непременно будут разрушены. Как долго вы можете вынашивать эти иллюзии, как долго вы можете оставаться в заблуждении? Вот почему я говорю, что чем более вы разумны, тем быстрее такая любовь выскользнет у вас из рук.

Только глупые люди могут жить в супружестве, думая, что это нечто постоянное. Разумные люди не могут жить в так называемом супружестве, а если они будут в нем жить, им придется много раз в своей жизни менять партнеров. Но всякий раз будет происходить одно и то же. Выходи из ума. Полностью забудь о любви. У тебя нет никакого понимания любви — у тебя не может быть никакого понимания любви. Только посредством медитации ты изменишь измерение своего существа. Из горизонтального измерения ты перейдешь в вертикальное. Из жизни в прошлом и будущем... Кстати, откуда это постоянство? Постоянство означает, что ты пытаешься просчитать любовь даже в будущем. Ты хочешь, чтобы она оставалась такой, как есть, даже в будущем — но почему? На самом деле, она, должно быть, уже ушла; человек начинает думать о постоянстве, только когда любовь уходит. Когда двое влюбленных действительно погружены в эту иллюзию, они не думают о постоянстве. Спроси любых двух влюбленных во время их медового месяца — им все равно, они знают, что будут вместе всегда. Но в тот момент, когда любовь начинает ускользать из твоих рук, ум говорит: ≪Теперь цепляйся. Сделай ее постоянной. Сделай все что угодно, чтобы она была постоянной. Не смотри на появляющиеся тут и там трещины. Не смотри, избегай, полностью забудь о них. Продолжай прятать их — как-нибудь позаботься об этом≫. Но ты просишь невозможного.


Я могу научить тебя медитации, и из медитации возникнет иное качество любви. Тогда это будет не валянием дурака. Тогда это будет мудростью — не дурачеством. Тогда ты будешь не падать в любовь*, ты будешь подниматься, расти в любви. Тогда любовь будет для тебя качеством. Точно так же как свет окружает пламя, тебя будет окружать любовь. Ты и есть любовь. И тогда в любви присутствует вечность, она не адресована кому-то конкретному. Каждый, кто приблизится к тебе, будет впитывать ее. Каждый, кто приблизится к тебе, будет очарован, обогащен ею. Дерево, камень, человек, животное — неважно. Даже если ты сидишь одна... Будда, сидящий в одиночестве под деревом, излучает любовь. Любовь непрерывно изливается из него. Это вечная любовь, и это подлинное стремление сердца...
(Ошо из книги "Дети Вселенной")

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Ошо, мне так отчаянно хочется спасти эту невероятную, прекрасную планету, но я испытываю страх, потому что преимущество, кажется, далеко не на нашей стороне. И я чувствую себя таким незначительным и беспомощным, для того чтобы что‑то сделать! Так можно ли сделать хоть что‑нибудь?*

Я понимаю твое отчаяние, твою беспомощность. Наверное, такие чувства сейчас испытывает каждый, кто осознаёт существующий кризис. Однако ты не осознаёшь более великую силу: разрушение – это сила низшей категории, созидание – сила высшей категории. Разрушение питается ненавистью, созидание питается любовью.

Ты увидел, к чему может привести человечество ненависть – к окончательному самоуничтожению; но ты не увидел возможности того, что любовь, стремящаяся возрасти до своей высшей степени, может просто предотвратить этот кризис. Ни один человек не является незначительным, потому что у каждого есть сердце, у каждого есть любовь и у каждого есть чувствительность и сознание, и каждый способен достичь предельной вершины существования. Один‑единственный человек может предотвратить этот великий кризис, а что уж говорить о миллионах людей, наполненных любовью, радостью и тишиной.

Напомню тебе историю из Ветхого Завета о двух городах, Содоме и Гоморре. Люди в этих городах стали до предела развращенными, там процветали все виды пороков. Это прекрасная история, она вселит в тебя мужество, рассеет твое отчаяние. Она поможет тебе утвердиться как индивиду, представляющему жизнь и любовь, которого не может уничтожить никакое ядерное оружие, никакие политики. Даже Бог не смог разрушить Содом и Гоморру.

Если вы помните, согласно Ветхому Завету, Он уничтожил эти города. Людей, которые там жили, было уже невозможно изменить, они слишком привыкли к порочному образу жизни. Но существует и другой вариант этой истории, где она принимает совершенно иной оборот, – и именно он заслуживает нашего внимания. В иудаизме есть одно небольшое течение, революционное, бунтарское, его приверженцев называют хасидами. Ортодоксы не признают их учение подлинным, так как они выступают против всего в ортодоксальной традиции, что не обращено к сердцу, к разуму, к чувствительности, к сознанию. Они написали собственную историю.

* * *

Был один человек – хасид, мистик, – который жил попеременно шесть месяцев в Гоморре и шесть месяцев в Содоме. Он обратился к Богу и сказал Ему:

– А не допускаешь ли Ты, что в этих двух больших городах может жить сотня совершенно нормальных, мудрых людей? Неужели Ты намереваешься уничтожить и их тоже – только из‑за того, что остальные порочны? Но это будет великая несправедливость, полная несправедливость, и это будет немилостиво с Твоей стороны. Подумай еще раз!

Бог не думал о том, что наверняка в этих двух больших городах, почти таких же, как Хиросима и Нагасаки, найдется сотня разумных, не склонных к извращениям, осознанно живущих людей. Они тоже погибнут, но ведь это не согласуется с Его божественным замыслом, это будет просто ужасно. Тогда Бог сказал:

– Если ты сможешь доказать, что есть сто хороших людей, я не буду уничтожать эти два города.

– А если найдется только полсотни, ты уничтожишь их? – спросил хасид.

Бог был обескуражен вопросом мистика‑хасида. Он сказал:

– Даже если ты найдешь пятьдесят…

– А если всего двадцать пять? – сказал мистик. – Какое это имеет значение? Для Тебя важно количество или качество? Ты заботишься о количестве или о качестве?

– Конечно, о качестве, – ответил Бог.
И хасид сказал:

– Если важно качество, то, по правде говоря, я единственный человек, который не извращен, который живет естественной, праведной жизнью. Но я живу попеременно шесть месяцев в Гоморре и шесть месяцев в Содоме. И Ты все еще намерен уничтожить эти два города?

Бог никогда не встречал настолько сообразительного человека. Хасид сделал так, что для Него единица стала равна сотне. Только еврей способен на такое! Евреи умеют торговаться, и он торговался. Согласно ортодоксальной версии этой истории, Бог разрушил эти города, но по версии мистиков – нет. Люди были спасены, потому что даже одного человека, исполненного достоинства, даже одного человека, исполненного мудрости, Бог не мог уничтожить, пусть даже весь город погряз в пороках...........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.............*(продолжение)*
* * *
Всего‑то и нужно – быть осознанным. Не нужно поддаваться отчаянию и не нужно бояться. Один человек сумел убедить само бытие в том, что нужно сохранить два города, а среди нас тысячи таких хасидов. Каждый саньясин – хасид. Бытие не допустит, чтобы кучка безмозглых политиканов разрушила этот мир.

Но это не означает, что вы должны просто пребывать в молчании. Вы должны создать вокруг себя великую атмосферу любви, которая и будет служить защитой. Вы должны научиться танцевать и петь. Пусть эти политики знают, что на Земле все еще полно прекрасных людей – так много песен, так много музыки, так много творчества и так много медитирующих людей… это заставит их задуматься.

Со своей стороны, мы не нуждаемся в превосходящих запасах ядерного оружия, чтобы остановить войну – вот в чем дело. Нам нужно абсолютно иное. Любовь даст энергию, медитация наделит вас огромной силой. Тогда вы не будете чувствовать себя такими незначительными, вы почувствуете в себе достоинство и значимость, потому что ваша любовь, ваша медитация, ваше блаженство способны спасти мир.

И не беспокойтесь о том, что вы слишком беспомощны, чтобы что‑то сделать. Мысль о собственной беспомощности возникла из‑за того, что вам никто никогда не говорил, каковы ваши ресурсы. Вы никогда не обращались к своим ресурсам – к своей любви, тишине, умиротворенности, состраданию, радости. Вы никогда не обращались к этому неистощимому потенциалу своего существа. И если тысячи людей раскроются в любви, музыке и танце и всю Землю охватит празднование, тогда никакой безумный политик не сможет разрушить мир. Он будет беспомощен, он не посмеет разрушить такую прекрасную планету и таких прекрасных людей.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Можно ли что‑то сделать?»

Вашей любви, вашей тишины, вашей радости достаточно. Большего не нужно – большее только повергнет вас в ненужное беспокойство. А беспокойство подобно креслу‑качалке – оно постоянно находится в движении, но никуда вас не привезет! Ни к чему беспокоиться и ни к чему испытывать отчаяние и беспомощность. Кучка идиотов уготовила гибель для планеты, но есть миллионы разумных людей, которые могут предотвратить ее только своей любовью, своей радостью, осознанием своей красоты, своим экстазом. Мощь этих переживаний во сто крат больше – потому что атомная энергия, или ядерная энергия, является только частью материального мира. Это взрыв атома, мельчайшей частицы материи.
Мы пока еще не поняли, что природе присуще абсолютное равновесие. Если взрыв крошечного атома может привести к таким разрушениям… Вы когда‑нибудь думали о живом атоме вашего существа и возможности его взрыва? Говоря другими словами, мы называем это просветлением. Это не что иное, как взрыв вашего существа, высвобождающий свет. С ним у вас вдруг появляется гораздо б&#243;льшая, высшая сила. Ей не нужно бороться с низшим – само ее присутствие делает низшее бессильным.

Это не то, что случается каждый день и со многими, – такое происходит лишь время от времени. Но и эти редкие случаи, несомненно, доказывают, что любой человек, если попытается, может пережить взрыв сознания – дающий ему энергию высшего порядка – и тем самым сделать все это ядерное оружие совершенно бесполезным и посрамить людей, которые им обладают.
Есть несколько примеров, которые вам помогут. Они кажутся неправдоподобными, потому что такие случаи редки и их пережили немногие. * * *
Один из последователей Гаутамы Будды – Девадутта, который к тому же был его двоюродным братом, – завидовал огромной славе и умению впечатлять и оказывать влияние на людей, которыми обладал Гаутама Будда. Никто из тех, кто к нему приходил, не уходил прежним. Что‑то менялось в самом существе человека. Будда умел заронить семя – и человек возвращался в истинные времена, когда первые облака еще только собирались пролиться дождем. Но в своей слепоте Девадутта этого не видел. Он был слеп не физически, а духовно. Он не мог понять, в чем дело. Он был так же красив, как Гаутама Будда – все‑таки они были двоюродными братьями, – так же образован, так же сведущ в искусствах своего времени. Но не было сомнений в том, что Гаутама Будда близок к совершенству, а он нет, потому что он не мог постичь того аромата совершенства, который окружал Гаутаму Будду.

Наконец однажды Девадутта сказал:

– Я хочу, чтобы ты объявил меня своим преемником.
Будда ответил:

– Кто способен следовать за мной, тот и станет моим преемником, и я не собираюсь его называть. В любом случае, я еще жив, я достиг лишь середины своей жизни. Да и не мне выбирать! Кто я такой, чтобы выбирать преемника? Существование само выберет.
Девадутта был так уязвлен, что ушел из общины и много раз покушался на жизнь Гаутамы Будды. Кажется, что все эти покушения – вымысел, но лишь потому, что мы не знаем, какова сила любви, мы не знаем, какова сила осознанности, и мы не знаем, какова красота экстаза и какова его невероятная защитная сила.
Обычно Будда медитировал на небольшом камне у подножия огромной горы. Как‑то раз Девадутта решил столкнуть со склона горы большой камень, направив его на Гаутаму Будду. Камень должен был наверняка убить его, и винить в этом было бы некого – никто даже и не подумал бы, что это убийство. Камень покатился с горы, и все, кто при этом присутствовал, были поражены и не могли поверить в то, что случилось дальше: всего в двух футах от Будды камень остановился, изменил направление и покатился прочь от него. А затем продолжил свое падение. Для камня это было очень странно; никто не мог ожидать, что камень так себя поведет. Даже Девадутта был озадачен.
Сам Девадутта правил небольшим королевством, и у него был один очень опасный, бешеный слон. Этого слона держали в клетке, на цепях, потому что он уже убил нескольких людей. И в этом Девадутта усмотрел новую возможность. Слона отвели к тому месту, где был Гаутама Будда, и выпустили на волю. Он кинулся к Гаутаме Будде так же, как кидался к другим людям. Но приблизившись, вдруг остановился, со слезами на глазах преклонился перед Гаутамой Буддой и коснулся головой его стоп.
Кто бы мог поверить, что этот бешеный слон… да какая ему разница? Но слепцы есть слепцы! Девадутта не видел того, что увидел камень, что увидел бешеный слон – тонкой невидимой ауры любви.

* * *

Когда миллионы людей наполнены любовью и медитацией, нет причины испытывать отчаяние или беспомощность. Вы от природы наделены огромной силой, которая способна нейтрализовать любое ядерное оружие.
Именно это я и пытаюсь сделать: научить вас любить безусловно; научить вас быть дружелюбными даже с чужаками; подготовить вас к тому, чтобы вы смогли отказаться от официальных религиозных учений, потому что они порождают конфликт, и к тому, чтобы вы отказались даже от своей национальной принадлежности. У вас по‑прежнему будут паспорта, но для вас это уже будет простой формальностью. В глубине своего существа ты не должен быть индусом и не должен быть индийцем, ты не должен быть немцем и не должен быть христианином.
*Если эта волна распространится – а у меня есть все основания надеяться, что она распространится, – тогда вы можете забыть о третьей мировой войне. Вторая была последней. Третья возможна лишь в том случае, если будет недостаточно любви и медитативной энергии, чтобы ее предотвратить.* 
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Мы рождаемся одни, живем одни и одни умираем. Одиночество — это сама наша природа, но мы ее не осознаем. Так как мы ее не осознаем, то остаемся незнакомцами самим себе, и вместо того чтобы видеть одиночество как безмерную красоту и блаженство, молчание и мир, непринужденность с существованием, мы ошибочно понимаем ее как чувство того, что нам одиноко*.



Чувство, что нам одиноко, ошибочно понимается как одиночество. Как только ты понимаешь свое одиночество как то, что тебе одиноко, весь контекст меняется. В одиночестве есть красота и великолепие, позитивность; чувство, что тебе одиноко, — бедно, негативно, темно, мрачно. Чувство, что тебе одиноко, оставляет пустоту. Чего-то не хватает, что-то нужно, чтобы его заполнить, и ничто никогда не может его заполнить, потому что, прежде всего, это ошибочное понимание. По мере того как ты становишься старше, промежуток становится больше.Те, кто узнал одиночество, говорят что-то абсолютно другое. Они говорят, что нет ничего более красивого, более мирного, более радостного, чем быть одному. Ошо



Одиночество — это предельная реальность. Человек приходит один, уходит один; и между этими двумя одиночествами мы создаем все возможные отношения и борьбу, просто чтобы обмануть самих себя — потому что и в жизни мы остаемся одни. Но одиночество — это не то, о чем нужно грустить; это то, чему нужно радоваться.
Есть два выражения — словарь скажет, что у них одинаковый смысл, но существование придает им совершенно противоположные значения. Одно выражение: чувствовать, что тебе одиноко, и другое — быть одному. Они не синонимичны. Чувствовать, что тебе одиноко, — это негативное состояние, похожее на темноту.


Это означает, что тебе кого-то не хватает; ты пустой, и ты боишься этой безграничной вселенной. Смысл того, чтобы быть одному, совершенно другой: это не значит, что тебе кого-то не хватает, это значит, что ты нашел самого себя. Это абсолютно позитивно. Мы рождаемся одни, живем одни и одни умираем. Одиночество — это сама наша природа, но мы ее не осознаем. Так как мы ее не осознаем, то остаемся незнакомцами самим себе, и вместо того чтобы видеть одиночество как безмерную красоту и блаженство, молчание и мир, непринужденность с существованием, мы ошибочно понимаем ее как чувство того, что нам одиноко. Чувство, что нам одиноко, ошибочно понимается как одиночество. Как только ты понимаешь свое одиночество как то, что тебе одиноко, весь контекст меняется. В одиночестве есть красота и великолепие, позитивность; чувство, что тебе одиноко, — бедно, негативно, темно, мрачно.


Чувство, что тебе одиноко, оставляет пустоту. Чего-то не хватает, что-то нужно, чтобы его заполнить, и ничто никогда не может его заполнить, потому что, прежде всего, это ошибочное понимание. По мере того как ты становишься старше, промежуток становится больше. Люди так боятся быть сами по себе, что делают всевозможные глупые вещи. Я видел людей, которые одни играют в карты; партнера нет. Они изобретают игры, в которых один и тот же человек играет в карты за двоих.Те, кто узнал одиночество, говорят что-то абсолютно другое. Они говорят, что нет ничего более красивого, более мирного, более радостного, чем быть одному. Обычный человек пытается забыть о том, что ему одиноко, а медитирующий более и более знакомится со своим одиночеством. Он оставил мир; он ушел в пещеры, в горы, в леса просто ради того, чтобы быть одному. Он хочет знать, кто он такой. В толпе это трудно; в ней столько беспокойства. И те, кто узнал свое одиночество, познали величайшее блаженство, возможное для человеческих существ, — потому что само твое существо блаженно.



Найдя себя, человек находит смысл жизни, важность жизни, радость жизни, великолепие жизни. Найти себя — величайшая находка в жизни человека, и эта находка возможна, только если ты один. Когда твое сознание ничем и никем не заполонено, когда твое сознание совершенно пусто — в этой пустоте, в этом ничто случается чудо. И это чудо — основание всей религиозности. Это чудо состоит в том, что когда твоему сознанию нечего больше осознавать, сознание обращается само на себя. Оно становится кругом. Не находя никаких препятствий, не находя никакого объекта, оно возвращается обратно к источнику. И в то мгновение, как круг завершается, ты больше не обычное человеческое существо; ты стал частью божественности, которая окружает существование. Ты больше не ты сам; ты стал частью всей вселенной — твое сердцебиение стало теперь сердцебиением самой вселенной.


Сонастроившись со своим одиночеством, ты можешь общаться; тогда твои отношения будут приносить тебе огромную радость, потому что они не будут исходить из страха. Найдя свое одиночество, ты можешь творить, можешь вовлекаться во что хочешь, потому что эта вовлеченность больше не будет бегством от самого себя.


Теперь это будет твоим выражением; теперь это будет проявлением твоего потенциала.
Но первая основа: узнать свое одиночество абсолютно.
Поэтому я напомню еще раз: не принимай свое одиночество за чувство того, что тебе одиноко. Чувство, что тебе одиноко, безусловно, нездорово; одиночество — это полное здоровье. Твой первый и самый первостепенный шаг к тому, чтобы найти смысл и значение жизни, — войти в свое одиночество. Это твой храм; именно там живет Бог, и ты не можешь найти его храм больше нигде.



Иисус сказал:

“Блаженны одинокие и избранные, ибо вы найдете царство; и поскольку вы из него приходите, вы в него снова уйдете.”


Это опыт, которого многие века искали все мистики. Нет другого опыта, который был более экстатичным, более блаженным. Этот опыт трансформирует весь твой взгляд на вещи: там, где была темнота, теперь свет; там, где было страдание, теперь блаженство; там, где был гнев, ненависть, собственничество, ревность, теперь прекрасный цветок любви. Вся энергия, которая тратилась впустую на негативные эмоции, больше не тратится впустую; она принимает позитивный и творческий оборот.
С одной стороны, ты — больше не твое старое «я»; с другой, впервые, ты — твое подлинное «я». Старое ушло, и теперь появилось новое. Старое было мертвым; новое принадлежит вечному, новое принадлежит бессмертному.
Именно из-за этого опыта пророки Упанишад объявили людей амритасья путра — «сынами и дочерьми бессмертия». До тех пор пока ты не узнаешь самого себя как бессмертное существо, часть целого, ты будешь оставаться в страхе смерти. Страх смерти есть просто потому, что ты не осознаешь вечного источника жизни. Как только ты осознаешь вечность своего существа, смерть становится величайшей в существовании ложью



 Смерть никогда не случалась, никогда не случается, никогда не случится, потому что то, что есть, остается всегда — в разных формах, на разных уровнях, но нет никакого перерыва в продолжительности. Вечность в прошлом и вечность в будущем — принадлежат тебе. И настоящее становится точкой встречи двух вечностей: одной, направленной в прошлое, и другой, направленной в будущее. Память об одиночестве должна быть не только в уме; каждый фибр твоего существа, каждая клетка твоего тела должна его помнить — не как слово, но как глубокое чувство. Забыть самого себя — грех, единственный из всех возможных, а помнить себя — единственная добродетель.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*“Гаутама Будда подчеркивал одно-единственное слово, постоянно, сорок два года, утром и вечером; это слово саммасати — оно значит «правильное вспоминание».*


Ты помнишь многие вещи — ты можешь стать Британской Энциклопедией; твой ум способен запомнить все библиотеки в мире — но это неправильное вспоминание. Есть лишь одно правильное вспоминание — в то мгновение, когда ты вспоминаешь себя.


Гаутама Будда иллюстрировал это древней историей о львице, которая прыгала с одного холма на другой, и между двумя холмами проходило стадо овец. Львица была беременна и родила в прыжке. Ее львенок упал в стадо, и стадо вырастило его, и естественно, он стал считать себя овцой. Немного странно было, что он был такой большой, такой ни на кого не похожий — но, может быть, он был уродом природы. Его воспитали вегетарианцем. Он вырос, и однажды старый лев в поисках пищи приблизился к овечьему стаду — и не мог поверить своим глазам. Среди овец он увидел молодого льва во всем великолепии, и овцы его не боялись. Он забыл о еде; он погнался за стадом овец... и это было более и более странно, потому что молодой лев тоже побежал вместе со стадом. В конце концов он поймал молодого льва. Тот плакал и рыдал, и говорил ему: —


Пожалуйста, позволь мне вернуться к моим сородичам!


Но старый лев подтащил его к ближайшему озеру — тихому озеру, без всякой ряби, которое было точно как чистое зеркало — и заставил его увидеть свое отражение в озере и рядом отражение старого льва. Это было внезапной трансформацией. В то мгновение, как молодой лев увидел, кто он такой, он издал великий рык — вся долина эхом отразила рык молодого льва. Он никогда раньше не рычал, потому что всегда считал себя овцой и никогда в этом не сомневался. Старый лев сказал: — Моя работа сделана; теперь все зависит от тебя.
Хочешь ли ты вернуться обратно в стадо?


Молодой лев рассмеялся. Он сказал: — Прости меня, я совершенно забыл, кто я такой. И я безмерно тебе благодарен за то, что ты помог мне вспомнить…



“Гаутама Будда обычно говорил:


— Функция мастера в том, чтобы помочь тебе вспомнить, кто ты такой.


Ты — не часть обыденного мира; твой дом — дом божественного. Ты потерялся в забытьи; ты забыл, что внутри тебя скрыт Бог. Ты никогда не смотришь вовнутрь — потому что каждый смотрит наружу, и ты тоже смотришь наружу. Быть одному — это великая возможность, благословение, потому что в своем одиночестве ты обязательно наткнешься на самого себя и впервые вспомнишь, кто ты такой. Знать, что ты часть божественного существования, значит быть свободным от смерти, свободным от страдания, свободным от тревоги; свободным от всего, что многие жизни было для тебя кошмаром. Стань более центрированным в своем глубоком одиночестве. Именно это и есть медитация: стать центрированным в своем одиночестве. Одиночество должно быть таким чистым, чтобы его не беспокоила даже никакая мысль, никакое чувство. В то мгновение как твое одиночество завершено, твой опыт его будет опытом просветления. Просветление — не что-то, что приходит снаружи; это что-то, что растет у тебя внутри.


Забыть самого себя — единственный грех. А помнить самого себя, в полной своей красоте — единственная добродетель, единственная религия. Тебе не нужно быть индуистом, не нужно быть мусульманином, не нужно быть христианином — все, что тебе нужно, это быть религиозным в самом себе.


И фактически мы не отдельны, даже сейчас — никто не отделен; все существование — это органическое единство. Идея отделенности вызвана нашим забытьем. Это так, словно каждый лист дерева начал считать себя отдельным, отдельным от остальных листьев... но глубоко внутри их питают одни и те же корни. Это одно дерево; листьев может быть много. Это одно существование; проявлений может быть много.


Когда ты знаешь себя, одно становится абсолютно ясным: ни один человек не остров — мы континент, безграничный континент, бесконечное существование без всяких границ. Одна и та же жизнь течет по всему, одна и та же любовь наполняет каждое сердце, одна и та же радость танцует в каждом существе. Только благодаря своему непониманию мы считаем себя отдельными. Идея отделенности — только наша иллюзия. Идея единства будет нашим опытом предельной истины. Нужно лишь немного больше разума, и ты сможешь выйти из темноты, страдания, ада, в котором живет все человечество. Секрет того, как из него выйти, — помнить себя. И это вспоминание будет возможным, если ты поймешь идею, что ты один.


Ты можешь прожить со своей женой — или мужем — сорок лет; все же вас двое. Твоя жена одна, ты один. Ты пытался создать фасад: «Мы не одни», «Мы семья», «Мы общество», «Мы цивилизация», «Мы культура», «Мы организованная религия», «Мы организованная политическая партия». Но все эти иллюзии не помогут.


Ты должен признать, каким бы болезненным это ни казалось бы поначалу, что: «Я один в незнакомой стране». Это признание — впервые — болезненно. Оно отнимает вся наши иллюзии — которые были нашим великим утешением. Но как только ты осмеливаешься принять реальность, боль исчезает. И за этой болью скрыто величайшее благословение мира: ты знаешь самого себя. Ты — разум существования; ты сознание существования; ты душа существования. Ты часть этой бесконечной божественности, которая проявляется в тысячах форм: в деревьях, в птицах, в животных, в человеческих существах... но это одно и то же сознание в разных стадиях эволюции. И человек, который узнает себя, чувствует, что бог, которого он искал во всему миру, обитает в его собственном сердце, приходит к высочайшей точке эволюции. Нет ничего выше этого.Это впервые делает твою жизнь осмысленной, значительной, религиозной. Но ты не будешь индуистом, не будешь христианином, не будешь евреем; ты будешь просто религиозным. Оставаясь индуистом, мусульманином или христианином, джайном или буддистом, ты разрушаешь саму красоту религиозности — она не нуждается в прилагательных.

Ошо

----------


## Unity

Увы, к сожалению - большинство здешних посетителей - не сумеют принять эту правду, эту информацию. "Истина" для них - негативные интерпретации своего ума, "воспаленье" ego, ищущее "блага" и тому подобного. 
Умы их - накрепко закрыты, словно створки устриц. "Фильтры" мировосприятия - просто не пропустят эти сообщения, просто не допустят "риска" понимания. 
Всё будет, как прежде. 
Максимум, кто-то посмеётся.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Если даже один человек просто прочитает, уже не зря.. Все связаны со всеми множествами невидимых нитей, и это уже произведет какое-то изменение в глобальном сознании, даже простая механическая прочитка текста, уже создаст связь, семя будет заложено, и когда-нибудь прорастет...


*Очарованный песней птицы, беззаботно поющей в ветвях дерева, один король велел поймать ее и заключить в клетку... Даже простое пение может быть ошибкой в присутствии дурных людей...*

Бедная пичуга и не подозревала, что песня упрячет ее за железные прутья. Птица, которая совсем недавно свободно парила в небесах, порхала с ветки на ветку, делала что хотела, теперь сидела в золотой клетке, украшенной драгоценными камнями. Но что стоят все золотые сокровища и драгоценные камни для того, кто вкусил свободу небес? Клетка есть клетка, независимо от того, сделана она из золота или из железа.

Птица все кричала, но король и его свита думали, что она громко поет от радости! Некоторые люди кричат и плачут так же, как эта птица, но тем, кто этого не понимает, их крики кажутся выражением радости. Сердце птицы наполнялось душевной тоской и беспокойством, она думала: «Будут ли мои крылья способны летать, вспомнят ли они, как это делается, если я пробуду в этой клетке слишком долго?» Если птица забудет небо, какой толк будет от того, что ее освободят из клетки? Только те, кто познал, ощутил радость свободы внутри своей души, знает, что это такое. Однако, лишь становясь независимым, нельзя познать свободу. Птица стремилась быть свободной до того, как она потеряет память о небе. Однажды утром птица услышала, как поет факир: «Для того, кто ищет свободу, есть только один путь — путь Истины.

Что есть Истина?—вопрошал нищий в своей песне. Истина—это видение вещей такими, какие они есть, это умение познать вещи такими, какие они есть , и попытка жить с ними, и раскрывать их такими, какие они есть—это есть Истина; тот, кто достигнет Истины — тот свободен». Такой была песнь факира, так он пел на улицах каждый день. Никто не внимал ему, кроме этой маленькой птички, которая до сих пор помнила просторы своих полетов. А человек — он совсем не помнит о них. Человек полностью забыл о крыльях, которыми он владел и которые могли унести его в неизвестные пространства. Многие святые и пророки в свое время неустанно взывали к человечеству, но кто их слышал? Но в тот самый день птичка поняла песнь факира и решила попробовать...

Король был во дворце, когда кто-то пришел навестить его. Он передал через своего слугу, что для посетителя его нет дома. Птичка закричала: «Нет, нет! Король во дворце, он приказал своим слугам говорить, что его нет дома!» Король пришел в ярость. Люди склонны к недовольству, когда говорят правду, так как все люди живут во лжи. И те, кто обладает всей полнотой власти — будь она королевской, власть денег или религии — кто имеет в руках любой вид власти, те ненавидят истину, так как власть всегда сидит на троне лжи. Таким образом те, кто держит власть в своих руках, всегда распинают истину, так как если ее оставить жить, она станет крестом для власть имущих. Король повелел немедленно убрать птицу с глаз долой— как может Истина находится внутри дворца?..

Истина может найти себе место на ветке дерева, но ни в коем случае не в королевских покоях. Птица была вышвырнута из дворца — но это было ее самое сокровенное желание! На свободе птица стала плясать и петь: «Факир прав: у того, кто хочет быть свободным, есть только один путь — путь Истины».


За птицей наблюдал воробей, сидевший поблизости. Он закричал: «Глупая птица, ты потеряла золотую клетку и счастлива от этого? Не всякому выпадает удача иметь золотую клетку! Но ты — невежественная простушка, ты не знаешь искусства жизни в золотой клетке! Первое, и самое важное правило — это делать именно то, что велит хозяин, без обдумывания, правильно это или неправильно: потому что тот, кто совершает эту ошибку, пытается определить, что верно, а что нет, не может остаться в клетке. Размышление порождает протест, и тот, кто начал думать, не может оставаться пленником. Зачем ты совершила ошибку размышления, ты, несчастная птица!

Думать — это опасно. Разумные люди никогда не думают. Они сидят в своих тюрьмах и называют их своим убежищем, своим храмом. Более того, ты можешь украсить свое убежище изнутри. Украшенная клетка производит впечатление дома». Помните, большинство людей таким образом и украшают свои клетки и рассматривают их как свои дома.

Птица не обратила никакого внимания на слова воробья: она сошла с ума от экстаза, ее крылья слегка вздрагивали в легком воздушном потоке — она опять была на свободе, в открытом пространстве. Но воробей продолжал давать свои непрошенные советы. «Выучись искусству охранять золотую клетку у нас, воробьев. Мы всегда говорим то, что говорит хозяин. То, что он делает, не подлежит обсуждению. Мы смотрим на мир глазами хозяина и думаем его мыслями. Мы никогда не пользуемся своими глазами или своим умом». Сказав это, воробей быстро влетел в золотую клетку и занял ее. Слуга захлопнул дверцу...
Ошо (из книги _Начало начал_ ) 

https://youtu.be/0iyDjK8j4RI

----------


## четыр

В моих снах я сам по себе , отстранен от людей. В бодрствовании я такой же . На яву мне плохо
 от того что я неродной моим родным . А во сне моя отстраненность меня устраивает . Где моя сущность ?  
Я хочу внутри быть добрым и сильным . А к родным проявлять доброту .
 В жизни я отбираю душевное тепло , время , силы у родных людей . А делаю им упреки . 
На мой взгляд необходимо быть добрым . А со злостью жить невозможно .
А я-то живу без доброты . Лучше бы такого меня не было .

----------


## Unity

Но ведь все мы сами выбираем своё поведение, своё настроение, своё состояние, свои мысли, слова и деяния. Сами лишь, мы сами. Больше никого, кого можно обвинить в всей той "некрасивости" нашего самовыражения. 
Значит, всё в наших руках: быть или не быть - свиньёй. Быть или не быть - светлым ну и важным существом. Штурвал - завсегда в наших руках.

----------


## Morpho

> Но ведь все мы сами выбираем своё поведение, своё настроение, своё состояние, свои мысли, слова и деяния. Сами лишь, мы сами. Больше никого, кого можно обвинить в всей той "некрасивости" нашего самовыражения. 
> Значит, всё в наших руках: быть или не быть - свиньёй. Быть или не быть - светлым ну и важным существом. Штурвал - завсегда в наших руках.


 Естественно сами, только в зависимости от того, что в нас изначально было заложено. Вы представляете себе мир, сплошь состоящий из милых розовых слоников? Нет, может где-то он и есть, но точно не на этой планете. Здесь другие правила игры. И если есть такие эмоции, как гнев, злость, раздражение, то дальше логично будет дополнить: сопротивление, несогласие, неприятие. Человек с чем-то не согласен, и что-то отрицает в себе. Потому что дуальность. Должны быть все светлыми и добрыми, а он злой. Значит, плохой. А раз плохой, то жить ему с вечным чувством вины до конца своих дней. Я сомневаюсь, что мы сами что-то важное из себя представляем. С эмоциями настолько тяжело справляться, что иногда кажется, ещё чуть-чуть и ты выпустишь на свободу такую мощную энергию, что она камня на камне не оставит. Если тебе, Юнити, повезло родиться на свет смиренным бараном, то радуйся этому обстоятельству – не придётся ежедневно и ежечасно удерживать сотни демонов, которые так и норовят выйти из-под контроля и натворить дел.

----------


## Unity

Между тем, среда - не единственное, что нас формирует. В качестве примера: множество людей сталкивались с буллингом, но лишь единицы затем в школу возвращают с помповым дробовиком дабы отомстить. То есть, есть право решать, как нам реагировать на любые изменения в своём окружении. 
Я - душевнобольное существо с многолетним стажем, "с справкой от врача". Моё мировосприятие - сплошное инферно, но я осознаю, что оно далеко не истина. Когнитивные лишь искажения превратно запрограммироного ума (психотравмами детства). Но вариантов реакции на эти события - также была масса. Мной были избраны далеко не лучшие, что и обусловило моё Здесь присутствие. 
Все наши эмоции - пустая трата энергии. Вся наша "святая война" с фактами/событиями - наперёд обречена. И вера в дуальность - глупая условность, унаследованная ото неразумных предков. Но сейчас 21-й век, нужная литература выдаётся Гуглом в несколько секунд. Ну и "доброта и светлость" - всегда вытекают с внутренней гармонии. Насильно не изобразить.

----------


## Morpho

> И вера в дуальность - глупая условность, унаследованная ото неразумных предков.


 


> Ну и "доброта и светлость" - всегда вытекают с внутренней гармонии.


 Уже противоречие. "Глупая условность" должна стирать границы. То есть, человек не должен стараться быть добрым и светлым, если эти качества к нему не имеют никакого отношения. Он должен принять себя и понять, что злость – это выражение его личности. Примет сам – примут и другие. Пока он думает, что неправильно себя ведёт, и это плохо – окружение среагирует согласно его установкам. Осудит, то есть. Да ещё и сам огребёт от Вселенной по полной, за отсутствие уверенности в себе). В лучшем варианте – научиться трансформировать такие эмоции во что-то рациональное. Если не получится, то просто понять, что каждый из нас здесь исполняет свою роль, какой бы она не была. Каждая роль имеет ценность – казанский стрелок априори равен Иисусу. Я знаю, что ты понимаешь, о чём я сейчас говорю. Все должны пройти уроки, а роли постоянно меняются. Это помощь, какой бы страшной она не казалась.

----------


## Nabat

А "доброта и светлость" - это не глупая условность? В реальном мире ведь нет понятия добра и зла, это чисто человеческие конструкты, не имеющие ни малейшего отношения к действительности.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*(продолжение)*

*Воробей до сих пор сидит в золотой клетке и говорит то, что говорит хозяин. Он останется запертым в клетке навсегда, так как воробей говорит все, что угодно, кроме правды. Воробей, в конце концов, всего лишь птица, но и среди людей есть множество подобных воробьям. Эти «Воробьи» так же повторяли то, что говорит хозяин, тысячи лет, повторяя и переповторяя то, что им было сказано.*

Существуют воробьи священных Писаний, воробьи различных сект и культов, воробьи храмов — всему человечеству докучает шум, который устраивают эти воробьи. Их голоса, слышимые непрерывно, ловят наши умы, поэтому постепенно мы тоже становимся воробьями. Таким образом, мы даже не знаем о таких вещах, как душа и Блаженство. Если вы хотите поддержать мир в своем пленении, даже не упоминайте слова «Истина». Если воспринимать жизнь как существование в подчинении и заключении — никогда не предпринимайте попытки повернуть свой взор к Истине, не совершайте этой ошибки! Того, кто говорит об Истине— принимайте как своего врага, так как Истина опасна.Истина приводит к свободе, а свобода не дает безопасности. Безопасность дает рабство. Как надежна спасительная клетка! В ней нечего бояться штормов и сильных ветров. Бегущие облака и сверкающие молнии не достигают сидящего в ней. В клетке нет страха, человек спасет за прутьями своей клетки.

Открытые небеса полны опасностей. Представьте себе: маленькая птичка в бесконечных небесах с их ужасными бурями и сильными ветрами — там нет защиты, нет безопасности. Вот почему большинство людей предпочитает рабство! Если вы хотите безопасности, спросите себя, хотите ли вы быть пленником? Если это так, то никогда не говорите о Истине. Тогда плен, рабство будут для вас единственным ответом. Для ищущего безопасности — лучше всего зависеть от политики, религии, благополучия. Поиск Истины не для тех, кто верит в спасение и безопасное существование. Это поиск для нетерпеливых, бесстрашных душ... для тех, кто не забыл о своих крыльях и открытых небесах! Глубоко внутри таких людей заложено воспоминание о просторе неба — они рушат стены и летят... летят туда, где нет никаких стен. Но как мало таких людей, кто чувствует возбуждение
и желание познать Истину! Всмотритесь в тысячи глаз — жажду свободы, возможно, вы увидите только у одного на миллион! Постучитесь в миллионы сердец и, возможно, только одно сердце бьется в резонанс с Истиной! Что случилось с человечеством? Безопасность — стала всем в жизни. Безопасность стала нашей религией — живи в безопасности и умри в безопасности! Вот история про царя, который однажды построил себе удивительный дворец.

Он сделал его таким неприступным, что никто из врагов не мог даже подумать, чтобы приникнуть в него! Так же и мы в своей жизни строим подобные замки, чтобы уберечь себя от врагов и быть в абсолютной безопасности. Что человек делает всю жизнь, в конце концов? Зачем он копит богатства? Зачем он мечтает о карьере и славе? Да потому, что тогда он может чувствовать свою безопасность, может чувствовать себя спасенным! Жизнь тогда не угрожает ему. Но самое смешное заключается в том, и это также не секрет, что чем больше усилий он тратит для того, чтобы обезопасить себя, тем сильнее его страх. И эта зависимость — прямо пропорциональна.


Итак, царь завоевал себе все, что можно было завоевать, но страх заставил его построить себе дворец для охраны от врагов, так как даже побежденные враги остаются врагами. Он пытался поработить всех и этим сделал всех своими врагами. Только тот, кто готов принять поражение от другого, может быть его другом. Царь хотел завоевать весь мир, поэтому весь мир стал его врагом, его страх возрос в тысячу раз! Когда возрастает страх, необходимо обеспечить себе безопасность. Царь построил себе дворец только с одной дверью. Дворец не имел ни одного окна, ни одного отверстия, кроме единственной двери, через которые мог бы проникнуть враг во дворец. Была только одна дверь, охраняемая тысячью стражниками с обнаженными мечами. Из соседнего царства приехал другой царь, чтобы посмотреть на удивительный дворец, о котором шла молва. Он был глубоко потрясен и решил сделать и себе подобный дворец — для своей безопасности.

Покидая страну своего соседа, он воздал хвалу царю за его предусмотрительность и мудрость, сказав, что он последует его примеру. Их беседу слышал старый нищий, сидящий на обочине дороги. Владелец дворца, увидев усмешку на лице нищего, посмотрел на него с упреком и сказал: «Что рассмешило тебя, дурак?». «Так как ты обратился ко мне с вопросом, о. повелитель, я имею право ответить тебе, — проговорил нищий.— В этом прекрасном строении имеется только один

изъян. Он неприступен, если бы не дверь! Враг может войти через нее. Вот, если ты войдешь внутрь и заложишь дверь кирпичом или мрамором, вот тогда безопасность будет полной. Ни один враг не сможет приникнуть во дворец» «Ты дурак! Если сделать то, что ты предлагаешь,этот дворец станет моей могилой!» сказал царь.

«Он уже и есть могила, — ответил нищий, — если бы не дверь. Через эту дверь враг может войти во дворец, а если не враг, то смерть войдет в него». «Но я умру раньше, чем это произойдет», — разгневался царь. «Тогда осознай вот что, — проговорил нищий. — Сколько дверей имел ты во дворце, столько жизней было у тебя. Уменьшая число дверей, ты уменьшаешь число жизней внутри себя. Теперь у тебя осталась только одна дверь — только одна дверь открыта для жизни. Захлопни ее и жизнь твоя прекратится навсегда. Поэтому я говорю, что дворец твой имеет только один недостаток. — И нищий рассмеялся снова. У меня тоже были замки, о, мой повелитель! Но потом я понял, что они есть не что иное, как тюрьмы. Тогда я начал расширять двери и раздвигать стены. Но сколько бы я не расширял двери, не раздвигал стены, стены все равно оставались стенами! Тогда я вышел за пределы стен и шагнул в открытое пространство.

Теперь я стою под открытым небом, и я жив, и нахожусь в полной гармонии с миром». Не так ли и мы строим вокруг себя стены, каждый в соответствии со своими возможностями? Стены возведены из мрамора и кирпичя, дерева и бамбука — но они не так опасны, ведь их-то можно увидеть! Но есть еще и другие стены: невидимые, неощутимые стены... Это толстые преграды и занавеси концепций, доктрин, писаний. Эти стены совершенно невидимы.

Эти стены мы возвели вокруг наших душ для полной безопасности. Чем толще эти стены, тем дальше мы находимся от открытого неба Истины. Затем душа становится все более ленивой и расслабленной. Чем тревожнее наша душа, тем сильнее мы стараемся укрепить стены. Но затем нас охватывает ужас: может быть, расслабленность нашей души обусловлена наличием этих стен? Ответ — да! Чем дольше ограничена наша душа, тем дольше она не может достичь блаженства. Нет большего страдания, чем находиться в плену.
Ошо

----------


## Dementiy

> Истина приводит к свободе, а свобода не дает безопасности.


 "...познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными" (Ин 8:32)

Не все так просто. Истина может указать в сторону свободу, но ДАТЬ ее, привести нас к ней, Истина не может. Истина есть знание, а Свобода - это сила. Свобода это всегда "свобода ОТ".
От чего или от кого мы хотим быть свободыми? Мы хотим быть свободными от насилия; от своей зависимости перед Архитектором и тех, кто ему подчинился (мерзавцев). 
Абсолютная свобода (т.е. собственная власть) человеку недоступна. Такая Свобода есть у богов, да и то под вопросом. 

Для человека, вопрос о свободе - это вопрос о покровителе (о том, кто может защитить его своей силой). Силе необходимо противопоставить другую силу. 
Злая сила сильна. И где же альтернатива?
А слова, указатели, информация... - это вообще ни о чем. Когда заболит зуб, эти знания никак не помогут. Это всего-навсего зуб! Вот и вся наша "свобода".
Так что я не согласен. Истина - хорошо. Но здесь нужно что-то Сущее, что-то обладающее властью.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Иди безмятежно среди шума и спешки..."

Мир полон шума и спешки. Почему мир так наполнен шу*мом? Потому что каждый ум создает шум, а мир состоит из умов. Вот почему в нем так много шума. Весь мир превратился в подобие сумасшедшего дома. Каждый кричит, и никто не слушает. Каждый разговаривает почти что сам с собой; другой человек — лишь повод.Психолог наблюдал за двумя своими пациентами — оба были профессорами философии. И поскольку они были друзьями и сошли с ума, в сумасшедшем доме их поместили в одну палату. Психолог, наблюдавший за ними, был очень озадачен. Самое странное заключалось в том, что, хотя они оба были абсолютно помешанными, в одном они оставались очень разумными: когда один из них говорил, другой молчал; когда начинал говорить другой, замолкал первый. Это было странно — двое чокнутых! Почему они должны беспокоиться о том, молчит другой илинет, говорит он или нет? Его это заинтересовало.


И он спросил у них:

— Я весьма озадачен. Почему, когда один из вас говорит, другой замолкает?


Они ответили:

— Мы умеем вести беседу. Именно так мы делали, когда нас считали нормальными, — это просто старая привычка.


— На самом деле я не молчу, — сказал один из них. —

Я только с виду молчалив, потому что знаю правила и нормы разговора. Внутри я болтаю, разговариваю, жду подходящей возможности, жду, когда этот дурак остановится, жду под*ходящего момента, когда он скажет что-нибудь, что я смогу использовать как предлог и начать говорить то, что хочу ему сказать.В действительности, это то, чем вы все занимаетесь. Про*сто посмотрите на ваши разговоры: когда другой говорит, вы просто притворяетесь, что слушаете — лишь притворяетесь,что слушаете. Внутри вы заняты только самим собой. Затем вы находите слово, предложение, фразу, которые можете ис*пользовать в качестве трамплина, и тогда начинаете говорить вы.То, что вы говорите, никак не связано с тем, что сказал собеседник; это связано с тем, что происходит внутри вас, это непрерывный процесс внутри вас. Другой человек — это только повод.


Именно поэтому люди никогда не могут договориться — они никогда не слышат друг друга. Мужья никогда не слышат, что говорят их жены, жены никогда не слышат, что говорят их мужья, дети никогда не слышат, что говорят их родите*ли. Никто не слышит; каждый, самое большее, притворяется, что слышит. Мир полон шума, потому что в мире полно сума*сшедших умов.Мир сможет стать по-настоящему безмолвным только тогда, когда в нем будет много, много медитирующих людей. Только когда мир будет состоять в основном из медитирующих людей, в нем установится глубокая тишина, почти осязаемая тишина. Вы сможете прикоснуться к ней, вы сможете ощутить ее благоухание.Мы проживаем свою жизнь в шуме, каждый спешит. Все очень торопятся, все куда-то мчатся. Никто не знает, куда, никто не знает, зачем — просто глубокая потребность куда-то двигаться. Вы не можете сидеть; если вы сядете, окружающие вам этого не позволят. Они скажут: «Ну что ты сидишь, делай что-нибудь!» А я говорю вам: «Не делайте ничего, сидите!» Ничего лучше, чем что-нибудь. Но люди говорят прямо про*тивоположное; они говорят: «Что-нибудь лучше, чем ничего. Делай что-нибудь!»



Одна женщина говорит другой:

— Я слышала, что твой сын стал саньясином. Он меди*

тирует?

Другая женщина отвечает:

— Это лучше, чем ничего не делать.

Бедная женщина не знает, что такое медитация. Медита*

ция означает ничегонеделание. Именно этому я вас здесь учу:

ничего не делать, просто сидеть, просто быть.


ачем такая спешка? Вы действительно пытаетесь куда-тодобраться? Вам известны цель, место назначения?

Пилот говорит пассажирам:— Все двигатели нашего авиалайнера исправны, все систе*мы работают превосходно. Есть лишь одна плохая новость, в остальном же все хорошо. Плохая новость заключается в том, что мы потеряли связь с землей и поэтому не знаем, где мы и куда движемся. Хорошая новость состоит в том, что мы движемся полным ходом!


Все движутся полным ходом — это хорошая новость. Кто- нибудь задумывается, куда? У кого есть время подумать, куда он движется? Когда вы видите, что весь мир куда-то спешит, вы начинаете спешить. Мы принуждаем детей бежать. Именно на это рассчитана вся наша система образования — от начальной школы до университета. Двадцать пять лет — почти целую треть жизни — мы тратим на то, чтобы научить каждого че*ловека спешить. Потом оказывается, что все двадцать четыре часа в сутках у него — час пик! Его никогда нигде нет — ни на мгновение. Он не может увидеть красоту деревьев, потому что он не может сидеть под деревьями — Будда, должно быть, знал красоту деревьев. Человек не может увидеть красоту звезд, не может увидеть красоту людей. В действительности, когда он в Кабуле, он спешит в Катманду, когда он в Катманду, он спешит в Пуну, когда он в Пуне, он спешит в Гоа! Его никогда нет там, где он находится; ум всегда его опережает, планируя, как до*браться куда-нибудь. И если вы спросите его: «Зачем? » — он скажет: «Мы будем наслаждаться!» Но он не наслаждается этим моментом — как он может наслаждаться любым дру*гим моментом? Он потерял всякую способность наслаждаться здесъ-и-сейчас; единственное его наслаждение — планирова*ние, постоянное планирование, планирование наслаждения.Есть люди, которые всю свою жизнь работают и только ждут выхода на пенсию; тогда они смогут расслабиться и по*лучить удовольствие. И они очень хорошо знают: шесть дней они работают в офисе и ждут седьмого дня, выходного. Они надеются: «Скоро наступит воскресенье, и мы сможем рас*слабиться и насладиться жизнью». Но они не могут расслабляться, не могут наслаждаться — в действительности, вы*ходные кажутся им такими долгими и такими скучными; им приходится чем-нибудь их заполнять.Они едут на пикник.


Теперь они мчатся к месту пикника, удаленному на много миль, чтобы съесть те же самые про*дукты, которые они могли бы спокойно съесть дома. Они си*дят на траве, а муравьи очень умные; они отлично знают, где расположены места для пикников. Их астрологи говорят им: «Вперед! Вот это место!» И комары — они всегда на месте и поджидают вас. Они говорят:


«Привет! Вот вы и приехали!» И тогда люди быстро все заканчивают, потому что им нужно добраться домой, и они спешат, и автомобили движутся бам*пер к бамперу. По воскресеньям происходит гораздо больше аварий, случается гораздо больше смертей н а дорогах, чем в любой другой день. Какой-то странный отдых!

И эти же самые люди думают, что когда они выйдут на

пенсию, они будут отдыхать, — они не смогут. Шестьдесят лет привычек — как их отбросить? Невозможно: привычки настолько глубоко укоренились, что люди, выйдя на пенсию, страдают гораздо больше, чем когда-либо, потому что никто не знает, как отдыхать, как расслабляться. Это полнейшее

безумие!


И эти люди продолжают говорить красивые вещи. Они

говорят: «Время — деньги». У них есть красивые поговорки, чтобы свести вас с ума: «Время — деньги, поэтому береги*те время». И все смотрят на часы — как будто они куда-то опаздывают...

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> "...познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными" (Ин 8:32)
> Не все так просто. Истина может указать в сторону свободу, но ДАТЬ ее, привести нас к ней, Истина не может. Истина есть знание, а Свобода - это сила. Свобода это всегда "свобода ОТ".
> От чего или от кого мы хотим быть свободыми?


 ...к свободе от себя...

----------


## четыр

комент. к #305      
Есть люди , слушающие внимательно собеседника . 
 Им важно выслушать другого .

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Поэтому психология, со всеми своими школами психоана*

лиза, психосинтеза, гештальта и так далее и тому подобное...

она бродит ощупью в темноте, потому что ей все еще неизве*

стен тот факт, что человек может выйти за пределы ума. Есть

психологи, такие как Б. Ф. Скиннер или Дельгадо, которые счи*

тают, что человек — это всего лишь поведение. Иными словами,

человек — это всего лишь физика, химия, физиология. Наука

способна объяснить все, ничего больше не нужно; человек —

это тело и ничего более. Этого придерживается большая часть

современной психологии, и это единственная психология в

коммунистических странах.



Есть несколько человек, которые стараются пойти немного

дальше, но они попадают в хитроумные ловушки ума. Они на*

чинают думать, что психология — это не более чем ум. Фрейд



Адлер, Юнг — все они полагают, что психология — это не

более чем изучение ума, исследование ума.

Слово «психология» прекрасно: оно происходит от слова

«psyche», a «psyche» означает «душа». Но ни один психолог не

соглашается с идеей души. На самом деле, они не имеют права

называть свои размышления психологией, они используют

неправильное слово — слово, означающее что-то большее.

Все они либо верят в тело, либо верят в ум, но тело и ум в

действительности не являются отдельными вещами.

Телоум

—

это одно явление. На самом деле мы не должны использовать

между ними союз «и».

Телоум

должно быть одним словом,

потому что различие не^астолько велико, чтобы можно было

использовать союз «и ж Не нужен даже дефис, между ними

нет промежутка даже для дефиса. Тело — это ум, рассматри*

ваемый снаружи, ум — это тело, рассматриваемое изнутри.

Или, другими словами, тело — это внешнее выражение ума, а

ум — это внутреннее выражение того же явления — просто в

двух различных измерениях.



Пока человек не выходит за пределы их обоих, он ничего

не знает о прорыве. И люди всего мира действительно рас*

щепляются на части из-за глупой идеи, что человек — это не

более чем тело, или не более чем ум, или, самое большее, и то

и другое. Прорыв возможен, если внутри вас открывается еще

какое-то пространство, в котором вы можете отбросить ум и

тем не менее продолжить существование.



Но когда оболочка всего прошлого, всех воспоминаний

отброшена, возникают моменты, очень тонкие моменты, когда

вы оказываетесь нигде. Вы уже не «там», но еще не «здесь», вы

просто проходите через родовой канал. Это болезненно, по*

тому что старая личность исчезает, а новая еще не появилась.

Вы можете сильно испугаться, поэтому нужен мастер.

Задача мастера — помочь вам в такие критические момен*

ты. Сократ говорил, что задача мастера — быть повивальной

бабкой, и я полностью с ним согласен. Это все равно что по*

мочь ребенку покинуть утробу, в которой тот находился девять

месяцев... и находился в невообразимом комфорте. На самом

деле, всю свою жизнь ребенок будет искать такие же комфорт*

ные условия. Не было ни ответственности, ни беспокойства, ни

проблем. Он ни в чем не нуждался, Существование заботилось



бо всем. Какие-то неизвестные энергии непрерывно текли от

матери к ребенку. Мать делала все необходимое, а ребенок

просто нежился внутри утробы. Для людей, находящихся вне

утробы, девять месяцев — это девять месяцев; для ребенка же

это почти бесконечность, потому что он не осознает времени,

он не может осознавать время. Вы начинаете осознавать время,

когда происходят какие-то события.



Наблюдали ли вы это? Если в какой-то день происходит

много событий, у вас одно ощущение времени; если в другой

день ничего не происходит, у вас совершенно другое восприя*

тие времени. Чувство времени зависит от того, что происходит.

Время измеряется событиями. Но в утробе ничего не проис*

ходит, все спокойно. Ребенок не может почувствовать, что

это всего девять месяцев: это бесконечность, это состояние

без времени. И плавать в утробе матери в теплой жидкости

невообразимо приятно.



Именно поэтому в нас возникает желание блаженства —

потому что мы его уже испытывали. Иначе вы не искали оы то,

чего вы никогда не испытывали. Должно быть, глубоко в вашем

подсознании что-то остается — некое переживание, некая

ностальгия, которая заставляет вас искать блаженство



Все поиски Бога — это, в сущности, поиски материнской

утробы. И медитирующий человек действительно входит в

утробу Бога.

В индуистском храме внутренняя его часть называется

гарбха

— «утроба». Когда вы входите в индуистский храм, в

самую глубинную его часть, где находится статуя бога, вы по*

падаете в гарбху — «утробу». Это очень значимо, наполнено

огромным смыслом. Снова войти во вселенную в глубоком

расслаблении — значит обрести покой, блаженство, беспро*

блемное существование. Это прорыв.



Если вы придете к психоаналитику, он попытается вернуть

вас к вашей прежней личности. В этом вся задача психологии

на Западе: помочь людям снова прийти в соответствие, по*

тому что они немного вышли из соответствия со своим про*

шлым. И конечно, как только вы выходите из соответствия

с собственным умом, вы выходите из соответствия с обще*

ством, потому что ваш ум — это часть коллективного ума

общества. Вы больше не находитесь в соответствии со своей



религией, вы больше не находитесь в соответствии со своей

политической идеологией. Вы просто обнаруживаете, что

_

в некотором смысле — вы вырваны с корнем. И вас охватывает

сильнейший страх: вы перестали быть частью коллективного

ума, вы одни, а вы жаждете быть частью толпы, чтобы по*

чувствовать немного тепла, немного уюта и снова оказаться

на знакомой почве.



Именно это делает психология на Западе. Вся ее работа

направлена против религии.

Религия старается дать вам новую индивидуальность, новое

рождение, а психология снова возвращает вас к вашей старой

личности. Она вынуждает вас так или иначе влезть в ту кожу,

которая, как кожа змеи, оставлена позади. В действитель*

ности сделать это невозможно, потому что эта кожа никогда

не сможет снова стать вашей. Вы можете жить с ней, но она

будет просто висеть на вас; она будет бременем, она больше

не будет частью вас.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Избегай шумных и воинственных людей, они досаждают духу.*

Очень простое утверждение, но оно обладает огромной

важностью. Оно наполнено большим смыслом. «Избегай

шумных и воинственных людей...» Кто эти шумные люди, и,

прежде всего, почему человек становится шумным? Чело*

век, который глубоко внутри чувствует себя неполноценным,

всегда шумный. Он боится, что если он не будет шумным, вы

увидите его слабость; если он не будет шумным, вы сможете

заметить его неполноценность; если он не будет шумным, тог*

да, возможно, его разоблачат. Посредством шума он создает

вокруг себя дымовую завесу: он прячется за своей шумли*

востью.


Адлер прав, говоря, что все политики, по существу, стра*

дают от комплекса неполноценности. Никто не пойдет в по*

литику, если он не страдает от комплекса неполноценности.


Политика — шумное, очень шумное занятие, очень громкое и

очень воинственное. Неполноценный человек старается дока*

зать, что он полноценный. Он хочет скрыть свою неполноцен*

ность, стремясь стать премьер-министром или президентом,

стремясь заполучить много денег, завоевать весь мир.


Александр Македонский, должно быть, страдал от вели*

чайшего комплекса неполноценности, большего, чем у кого-

либо другого, иначе зачем ему было беспокоиться о том, чтобы

завоевать мир? Когда он направлялся в Индию — это была

последняя часть мира, которая еще не была им завоевана, — он

встретил невероятно красивого человека, Диогена. И Диоген

спросил его:


— Почему ты стремишься завоевать мир? Почему бы тебе

не завоевать самого себя?

Александр рассмеялся — не очень искренне.

— Ты совершенно прав, но прямо сейчас я не могу остано*

виться.

Я должен закончить то, что задумал. Сначала я должен

завоевать мир, а потом я сделаю то, о чем ты говоришь.

Диоген сказал:

 — Потом у тебя не останется времени — мир огромен.

К тому времени, когда ты его завоюешь, жизнь выскользнет

у тебя из рук.


Но Александр не слушал. На самом деле все так и слу*

чилось: он не смог вернуться домой. Он умер, возвращаясь

из Индии; времени не осталось даже на то, чтобы вернуться

домой, что уж говорить о возвращении в свой собственный

центр, в подлинный дом? Вся его жизнь была потрачена на

доказательство того, что он великий завоеватель. Но к чему

пытаться это доказывать? Люди всегда пытаются доказать что-

то, чего, как они чувствуют, им не хватает. Поэтому «избегай

шумных и воинственных людей...» Они пустые, у них ничего

нет. Вы не можете ничему у них научиться. Напротив, «...они

досаждают духу».


Они будут отвлекать ваш ум. Они поделятся с вами своими

глупыми идеями. Они будут давать вам советы и направлять

вас. Они никуда не пришли, они ничего не знают, но они будут

притворяться, что они мудрые, будут притворяться, что они

чего-то добились. Они будут притворяться кем угодно.


Ищите общества скромных, простых, молчаливых, не за*

нимающихся политикой, неагрессивных людей, и вы сможете

многому научиться. Но научиться чему-то можно только в

обществе невинных людей. Да, играя с детьми, вы сможете

узнать гораздо больше, чем общаясь с политиком. Даже на*

ходясь среди животных и деревьев, вы сможете узнать гораздо

больше, чем в обществе так называемого богатого человека.

И люди могут легко отвлечь вас, так как вы еще не центри*

рованы.


Амбиции заразны. Избегайте амбициозных людей,

иначе их лихорадка непременно инфицирует вас, непременно

повлияет на вас. Возможно, вы начнете двигаться в направле*

нии, которое не является вашим; возможно, вы начнете делать

вещи, которые вы вообще никогда не собирались делать, но

просто потому, что вы оказались в чьем-то обществе...

Просто посмотрите на свою жизнь — она случайна почти

во всем. Она не существенная, она случайная. Ваш отец хотел,

чтобы вы стали врачом, и теперь вы врач. Он мечтал о том,

чтобы его сын стал известным врачом; он осуществил свою

мечту. Он использовал вас как средство для осуществления

своих амбиций. Это не любовь — это эксплуатация


Мой отец хотел, чтобы я стал инженером, или ученым, или

врачом. Я сказал ему:

— Если ты настаиваешь, если это доставит тебе удоволь*

ствие, я сделаю любую глупость, которую ты от меня требу*

ешь. Но помни, что это не любовь. Если ты меня любишь, то

позволь мне быть тем, кем я хочу быть. Я не хочу быть врачом

 и не хочу быть инженером. У меня совсем нет желания быть

ученым — это не мой путь. Я не чувствую никакой радости в

научном способе мышления. Я склонен к совершенно другому:

я глубоко влюблен в поэзию, эстетику, красоту, истину.

 Он сказал:

— Тогда ты останешься нищим!

Я ответил:

 — Ну и прекрасно, это я могу принять. Я буду нищим, лад*

но, но позволь мне быть тем, кем я хочу быть. Даже в своей

нищете я буду богачом, а последовав твоему желанию и став

врачом, я могу быть очень богатым, но останусь бедняком и

всегда буду тосковать по тому, что было моим подлинным

страстным стремлением.


Он был человеком огромного понимания. Он помедитиро*

вал над этим и сказал:

— Тогда все в порядке. Делай все, что тебе нравится, я

благословляю тебя.


Он легко мог бы меня заставить, так как у него были деньги.

Он мог заставить меня двигаться в любом направлении, по*

тому что я был беспомощен. Он проявил любовь, он проявил

понимание. Он позволил мне быть тем, кем я хотел быть.

Если вы находитесь в обществе шумных людей, они не*

пременно собьют вас с толку. Он совсем не был шумным че*

ловеком — он был очень скромен, совершенно не агрессивен.

Я никогда не видел, чтобы он с кем-нибудь скандалил. Он даже

не кричал на меня, когда я делал что-то неправильное, то, что

ему не нравилось. Я никогда не видел его сердитым. Это было

прекрасно — быть с таким человеком... но такая возможность

приходит редко.


Делайте, по меньшей мере, одно: избегайте шумных, агрес*

сивных людей. Если вы не можете найти любящих, молчали*

вых людей — если вы постараетесь, вы их найдете, — если

вы не можете их найти, общайтесь с деревьями. По крайней

мере, они не шумные, по крайней мере, они не агрессивные.

Учитесь общаться с животными, общаться с детьми. Или вы

можете оставаться в одиночестве; не стоит беспокоиться о

том, чтобы быть с другими людьми. Сведите контакты к ми*

нимуму и оставайтесь в одиночестве или будьте с теми, кто

молчалив.


Это одно из величайших высказываний Лао-цзы: «Са*

мая прекрасная компания — это когда вы чувствуете себя

с кем-то так, как будто вы в одиночестве». Проникнитесь

пониманием Лао-цзы — когда вы можете быть с кем-то так,

словно вы в одиночестве, когда этот человек предоставляет

вам столько свободы и дарит вам столько безмолвия, что вы

ощущаете себя в полном одиночестве, как будто вы едва ли

не один. Его присутствие — не помеха; его присутствие, в

действительности, усиливает ваше одиночество, обогащает

ваше одиночество.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Избегай шумных и воинственных людей, они досаждают духу.

Если ты сравниваешь себя с другими, ты можешь преисполниться

тщеславия или огорчиться...*



И никогда не сравнивайте. Сравнение — это болезнь, одна из самых серьезных болезней, но нас с самого начала научи*ли сравнивать. Ваша мать начинает сравнивать вас с другими детьми, ваш отец начинает сравнивать вас с другими детьми. Учитель сравнивает вас:



«Посмотри на Джонни, как хорошо он себя ведет, а ты ведешь себя очень плохо! Посмотри на других!» С самого начала вас заставляли сравнивать себя с

другими. Это самая серьезная болезнь; она подобна раку, ко*торый постоянно разрушает саму вашу душу. Каждый человек уникален, и сравнение невозможно.



Я — это просто я, а вы — это просто вы. В мире нет больше никого, с кем вас можно было бы сравнить.Сравниваете ли вы ноготки с розами? Не сравниваете. Срав*ниваете ли вы манго с яблоком? Не сравниваете. Вы знаете, что они разные, — сравнение невозможно.

И человек — это не просто представитель биологическоговида, каждый человек уникален. Человека, подобного вам, ни*когда не было раньше и никогда не будет снова. Вы совершенно уникальны. Это ваша привилегия, ваше исключительное право,

Слава богу, что он создал вас уникальными. Не сравнивайте. Сравнение приведет к затруднениям


*
Если ты сравниваешь себя с другими, то можешь преисполниться

тщеславия или огорчиться, потому что всегда найдутся люди



"более или менее великие, чем ты сам."*



Если вы пали жертвой этой болезни сравнения, вы, конечно же, либо станете очень высокомерным, либо очень огорчитесь; все зависит от того, с кем вы будете себя сравнивать. Если вы будете сравнивать себя с теми, кто, как вам кажется, больше

вас, выше вас, значительнее вас, вы огорчитесь. Вы начнете обвинять бога, злиться: «Почему я так ничтожен? Почему я не такой, как этот человек? Почему физически я не так красив, не так силен? Почему я не такой умный? Почему я не то, не это? »

А на свете есть миллионы всяких вещей...



Если вы будете сравнивать себя с людьми, которые в каком- либо отношении превосходят вас, то вы огорчитесь, очень огорчитесь. Ваша жизнь будет отравлена этим сравнением. Вы будете всегда пребывать в состоянии депрессии, как будто Бог обманул вас, предал, покинул вас в беде.



Или, если вы будете сравнивать себя с людьми менее зна*чительными, чем вы, с теми, кто в каком-либо отношении ниже вас, тогда вы станете очень надменными. Это одна из причин, почему политики всегда окружены людьми менее значитель*ными, чем они сами; они их коллекционируют, в этом их ра*дость. Они собирают вокруг себя менее значительных людей, чтобы в сравнении с ними сами они могли выглядеть более значительными, чем они есть. Это глупо, но от политика нельзя

ожидать большего.Богатые люди всегда окружены теми, кто менее велик, чем они. Они чувствуют себя хорошо, очень хорошо, просто замеча*тельно в сравнении с этими людьми.



Однако, когда люди смотрят на чужие дома, на чужие успехи, на чужие достижения, они всегда чувствуют сильное ожесточение, обиду на Бога. В нашем мире религия не может процветать, потому что люди не могут молиться Богу, который с самого начала их предал, который сотворил их такими ничтожными, такими безобразными. Как они могут быть ему благодарны? Это невозможно.



.А без благо*дарности нет молитвы, а без молитвы нет религии.Однако человек, который понимает, что каждый уникален, может быть религиозным; он не может не быть религиозным,так как он ощущает огромную признательность за все то, что дал ему Бог. Если вы не сравниваете, тогда вы ни более и ни менее велики, ни безобразны, ни прекрасны, ни умны, ни глу*пы. Если вы не сравниваете, тогда вы — это просто вы. И в этой способности просто быть самими собой приходит весна и расцветают цветы, поскольку глубокое принятие жизни и глубокая благодарность Богу помогают весне начаться.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*До сих пор человек жил лишь неполной жизнью. Мирской человек жил неполной жизнью: мирской человек жил жизнью любви. Он пытался постигнуть: что это за явление — «любовь»?* 

Находясь в отношениях с женой, с детьми, с родителя*ми, с друзьями, с обществом — всеми возможными способами он пытался понять, что такое любовь. Сознательно или бессознательно, все его усилия были на* правлены на то, чтобы познать ту радость, которая может случиться между двумя людьми в глубокой гармонии. Любовь — это гармония между двумя людьми, двумя все* ленными, пульсирующими в едином ритме, танцующими рука об руку, растворяющимися друг в друге, сливающимися, пре*вращающимися в единое целое. Это путь пьяницы.

Вы как отвина пьянеете от другого человека, точно так же другой какот вина пьянеет от вас. Но это только половина истины вашей жизни. Вы начинаете больше узнавать о другом человеке и со*вершенно забываете о самом себе; любовь требует, чтобы вы забыли о самом себе и помнили о другом. Другой становится центром — вы постепенно исчезаете в глубокой темноте, вы становитесь второстепенным. Люди, живущие такой неполной жизнью, рано или поздно непременно разочаруются, потому что неполная жизнь никог* да не может стать реализацией. Когда они разочаруются... а  чем человек разумнее, тем скорее он разочаровывается, потому что понимает, что чего-то недостает, чего-то очень существен* ого недостает. Недостает вас.

Вы ощупью ищете другого че*ловека, совершенно не зная, кто вы сами. Но как можно найти другого, не найдя даже себя? Поэтому вы продолжаете лишьнатыкаться на другого. Вы можете называть это любовью, но это всего лишь смутные поиски в темноте. Нет понимания, нет ясности, нет света; все происходит впотьмах. Но вы боитесь одиночества и поэтому ищете общества другого человека. Именно из страха возникает ваша так на*зываемая любовь — а любовь никогда не может возникнуть из страха. Это фальшивка. Неполное всегда фальшиво, подлинно только целое. Только в целом заключен смысл, в части — ни*когда. Часть имеет смысл только в связи с целым, но никог*да — отдельно от него.

Очень много разумных людей разочаровались, и тогда они решили двигаться в противоположную крайность. Таков путьума: если вам не удалось одно, ум немедленно предлагает вам диаметрально противоположное. И это вас привлекает, это выглядит логично. Если любовь обманула ваши ожидания, если вы оказались не способны наслаждаться, танцевать и праздно* вать с другим человеком, то логично будет заключить, что луч*ше быть одному, двигаться в уединение, стать монахом. Слово «монах» буквально означает «быть одному». Оно происходит от того же корня, от которого происходят такие слова, как «монотонность», «моногамия», «монополия», «монастырь». Оно происходит от того же самого корня.

Монастырь — это место, где множество людей пытается пребывать в одиночестве. Это путь монаха, не-мирянина. Но монах терпит неудачу точно таким же образом; он обречен на неудачу. Он выбрал другую половину, и теперь ему опять будет чего-то недоставать. Он узнает, что значит быть одиноким, — он узнает путь блаженства, он станет блаженным, но его бла*женству будет кое-чего недоставать: ему будет недоставать возможности делиться. А блаженство, которым невозможно поделиться, начинает умирать, прокисать, горчить. Даже нек*тар может превратиться в яд, если он перестанет течь. Монах на самом деле гораздо блаженнее, чем мирянин, но блаженство монаха — не река. Оно не движется, не дости*гает других людей. Такой человек становится просто лужей, прудом, а не рекой — он застывает в определенных границах, испытывая страх перед другим человеком. 

Просто поймите, в чем тут суть: мирской человек боится одиночества и поэтому старается установить контакт с другим человеком, в темноте он взывает к другому. А монах боится другого, потому что другой может нарушить его уединение, может вторгнуться в его пространство, может посягнуть на то пространство, на ту территорию, которую он с таким трудом нашел. Он живет в страхе; он живет в темном, отделенном стенами, добровольном тюремном заключении. Он создает стены между собой и другими, он устраняет любые возмож*ности для роста любви. Тогда его блаженство постепенно* постепенно превращается в мертвый пруд с затхлой водой, и ему также начинает чего-то недоставать.

Существовали тысячи индуистских монахов, которые жили в гималайских пещерах и никогда не возвращались обратно в мир. Но эти люди что-то теряют, что-то очень существенное — возможность делиться. Жизнь — это возможность делиться, и только делясь, вы достигаете реализации. Просто представьте солнце, которое держит себя взаперти, так что его лучи не выходят наружу. Или представьте лотос, который держит свои лепестки закрытыми, так что его аро*мат ни до кого не может дойти. Представьте птицу,m которая боится петь — ведь кто-то может ее услышать... Тогда все это Существование будет мертвым.

Это послание для всех моих саньясинов: вы должны научиться и тому, и другому. Вы долж ны быть текучими, вы должны быть текущими. Вы должны научиться быть в одиночестве, и вы должны научиться быть вместе. Вы должны быть одновременно и медитативными, илюбящими, только тогда вы будете целостными людьми. А по моему мнению, быть целостным — значит быть святым. До сих пор человек не был святым, поскольку он не был целостным — как он может быть святым? Да, изредка кое-кому удавалось достичь — Лао-цзы, Заратустре... Да, изредка кому- то удавалось достичь целостности, но когда я смотрю на них, я чувствую, что даже целостность Будды можно было бы еще немного обогатить, даже целостность Лао-цзы могла бы стать немного большей; что-то можно было бы к ней добавить. Даже целостность Иисуса могла бы стать более многомерной. Здесь мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы дать вам много* мерное существование; все измерения,возможные для чело* века, должны быть вам доступны. Вы должны уметь любить, и вы должны уметь испытывать блаженство. По моему соб*ственному опыту и по моим наблюдениям, лишь блаженный человек способен любить, и лишь человек, способный любить, способен испытывать блаженство. Эти качества усиливают друг друга.

Вы слышали о порочном круге — когда одно ведет к дру* гому, затем другое ведет к первому, и получается порочный круг. Но вы не слышали о добродетельном круге. Я называюдобродетельным — не порочным, а добродетельным — круг, в котором одно ведет к другому, и вы поднимаетесь все выше, двигаясь к самым высоким вершинам. Вы приобретаете все новые и новые измерения. Наивысшее, что я могу предста*вить, — это любовь, соединенная с вашим блаженством в глу*бокой гармонии; любовь и блаженство, не препятствующиедруг другу, а обогащающие друг друга.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Если учения мастеров совершенны, то почему с течением времени они искажаются?*

Это очень важно понять, поскольку так происходило всегда и всегда будет происходить в будущем. Это никогда не изменит*ся. Любое учение непременно будет искажено, это в самой при*роде вещей. Точно так же, как каждый ребенок когда-нибудьстанет старым и каждый родившийся когда-нибудь умрет, каждое учение из соображений необходимости непременно будетискажено. Этого нельзя избежать. Дело не в том, что великиемастера не предпринимали никаких попыток; они делали все,что было в их силах, но идти против законов природы невозможно. Никто не может идти против законов природы. Есть семь моментов, которые должны быть приняты во вни*мание. Первый — это переживание самого мастера. Когда он переживает истину, ум полностью отсутствует. Это состояние не-ума, или, как его называет Дионисий, состояние агнозии—абсолютной невинности. Ни единой мысли не движется в уме. Поэтому система памяти не функционирует, ум пребывает в состоянии полной остановки. Он застыл, он абсолютно непо*движен.



Это тот момент, когда учение совершенно, но ничего еще не было передано другим людям. Учение еще не стало уче*нием. Ничего не было сказано, ничего не было услышано. На самом деле, даже мастер еще не осознал то, что произошло. Что-то произошло, но он так глубоко потерялся в этом,что для него самого нет никакой возможности это осознать.Осознание подразумевает разделение на наблюдателя и на*блюдаемое — переживание расщепляется. Когда пережива*ние случается, оно неделимо. Нет ни познающего, ни позна*ваемого, ни субъекта, ни объекта. Все безмолвно. Это самое совершенное учение. Вторая стадия — это когда мастер осознает то, что произо*шло, и начинается искажение, причем внутри мастера. Он еще не сказал ни единого слова, но внутри него начало возникать смутное осознание. Переживание больше не неделимо, оно перестало быть единым, оно разделилось надвое. Оно пере* стало быть тем же самым, оно перестало быть целым. Одна его часть стала субъектом — знающим, наблюдателем, осознани*ем, а другая часть стала объектом — познанным, пережитым. Это первое искажение, и оно происходит внутри мастера. Третье: мастер формулирует свое переживание, он на*чинает делать его более ясным, более выразимым. Теперь возникают уже не две, а три части. Единое разделено натрое: на субъект, объект и ум, потому что без ума ничего не может быть четко сформулировано. Ум — это эксперт.

Необходи*мо использовать язык, необходимо использовать логику. Ум должен пробудиться от своего глубокого сна, он должен быть призван на помощь. Точно так же, как когда-то мастер изо всех сил стремился перевести свой ум в глубоко застывшее состояние, теперь он изо всех сил стремится разморозить его, поскольку без него невозможно достичь абсолютной ясности относительно того, что произошло. Это нужно кон*цептуализировать. Однако в тот момент, когда предельный опыт становится концептуализированным, происходит сильнейшее искажение,так как то, что не может быть выражено словами, принудитель*но облекается в слова. И эти слова маленькие, а переживание огромно, как небо, — даже небо не является его пределом. Беспредельное должно быть втиснуто в пределы.

Естественно, многое будет утрачено. Сначала это было целое небо со всеми звездами, со всей его бесконечностью и вечностью. Теперь это лишь маленькое окошко в раме — искусственно созданной раме. Теперь вы смотрите через окно: это больше не целое небо, а лишь маленький его кусочек. Четвертый момент, который необходимо понять, — это средства выражения.

Из огромного сострадания, из любви, мастер хочет поделиться тем, что произошло, с другими, поскольку он видит, что миллионы людей ощупью бродят в тем* ноте точно так же, как когда-то бродил он сам. Он видит, что каждый ощупью бродит в той же самой темноте, испытывая то же самое замешательство, точно так же страдая, а сам он находится теперь в таком состоянии, когда может помочь. Покрайней мере, он может указать путь, он может показать не* что из Запредельного. Он может вызвать некий проблеск, он может запустить некий процесс. Мастеру приходится использовать искусство синхрони*зации. Ему приходится петь песню так, чтобы ваша песня, которая пребывает в зачаточном состоянии, пришла в движение, ожила, вышла из своего дремлющего состояния, начала тянуться к небу — чтобы ваше семя проросло, чтобы у вашей песни тоже появилось сильное стремление. Ваше сердце долж*но быть затронуто. Мастер говорит.

Но, как только он начинает говорить, те*ряется еще больше, потому что одно дело — создавать концеп*ции внутри самого себя, и совершенно другое — передавать их кому-то еще. Теперь ему приходится смотреть на другого человека — что он может понять? Только то, что может быть выражено словами.

Ему приходится ограничивать себя самыми скудными средствами выражения, ибо только тогда люди смогут что-то понять. Ему приходится использовать язык, который могут понять они. Будда не может использовать язык, который могут понять только другие будды. Он достиг залитой солнцем вершины, но ему приходится возвращаться, ему приходится снова спускаться вниз, в темноту долины. Ему приходится использовать ваш язык, ваши средства выражения, ваш способ говорить.И, естественно, почти девяносто девять процентов теряется, только один процент становится выраженным, но и для этого требуется очень искусный мастер.

Многие мастера не смогли выразить даже этот один процент; они оставались безмолвны*ми, понимая, что не обладают этим умением. Когда я решил стать преподавателем в университете, кое-кто из моих друзей, которые знали о том, что со мной произо*шло, спрашивали: «Что ты собираешься делать?» Я говорил: «Будет хорошо, если я смогу несколько лет по*быть преподавателем, это очень мне поможет: это даст мне навык. Сейчас мне есть что выразить, мне есть чем поделиться, но нужен навык. Лучший учитель — это тот, кто может помочь понять

последнему человеку из тех, кто его слышит, человеку с самым низким интеллектом. Конечно, самые лучшие поймут с легкостью, но необходимо всегда помнить о тех, кто не на*т столько разумен». А человечество, его большая часть, вообще не разумно. Оно живет очень глупо, очень заурядно. Сознание людей покрыто таким толстым слоем пыли и ржавчины, что оно полностью утратило свою способность отражать как зеркало. Оно неможет ничего отражать, оно не умеет ни на что отзываться. Необходимо большое искусство для того, чтобы выразить хотя



бы один процент переживания. И пятый момент — это восприятие переживания слушате*лем. Теперь, когда мастер сказал, он больше не хозяин того, что он сказал. Теперь хозяином становится тот, кто это услы*шал; теперь это его собственность. До сих пор искажение про*исходило внутри мастера, потому что он выводил свое пере*живание на уровень ума. Теперь, когда он сказал, сказанное входит в ум, который незнаком с переживанием неизвестного, Запредельного.

На самом входе теряется почти девяносто про*центов из этого одного процента. Это неизбежно происходит, потому что каждый понимает все по-своему, в соответствии со своей обусловленностью, своим прошлым опытом, своей философией, своей религией, своей идеологией. Никто не слушает в состоянии безмолвия. Если вы слушае*те в состоянии безмолвия, есть вероятность, что вы сможе*те уловить этот один процент, и этого достаточно для вашей трансформации. Если маленький огонек проникнет в вас, то скоро весь лес будет охвачен пожаром. Этого одного процента достаточно — это подлинный огонь, он зажжет вас.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Мое послание очень простое: проживайте жизнь так ри*скованно, как только возможно. Проживайте жизнь полно,интенсивно, страстно, потому что, кроме жизни, нет другого бога.* Фридрих Ницше говорит: «Бог умер». Это неправильно, потому что бог, прежде всего, никогда не существовал. Как он может умереть? Жизнь есть, всегда была, всегда будет. По*звольте себе... я снова повторяю, позвольте себе быть одер*жимыми жизнью. Так называемые религии прошлого говорили вам прямо противоположное.

Они говорят: «Отрекитесь». Я говорю: «Наслаждайтесь». Они отвергают жизнь, я ее утверждаю. Они говорят, что жизнь — это нечто неправильное, иллюзорное, и создают абстрактную идею бога, который есть не что иное, как проекция их собственных умов. И они поклоняются этой проекции. Это так неразумно, так невообразимо глупо, что просто удивительно, как в эту полную чушь поверили миллионы людей.

То, что существует, отрицается ради того, что представляет собой лишь абстракцию ума. Бог — это только слово, но они говорят, что бог реален. А реальна жизнь! Вы чувствуете ее в биении вашего сердца, она пульсирует у вас в крови, она повсюду — в цветах, в реках, в звездах. А они говорят, что все этоn майя , все это иллюзия. Они говорят, что это сделано из того же самого вещества, из которого сделаны сны. И они создают бога... конечно, каждый создает бога в соответствии со своим собственным представлением, поэтому существуют тысячи богов. Это ваше воображение. Вы можете создать бога с четырьмя головами, вы можете создать бога с тысячей рук. Вам выби*рать, это ваша игра. И эти люди говорили о боге и отравляли умы других. Они говорили: Брахма сатья — «Бог есть истина »,и Джагат митья— «Мир, жизнь есть ложь». 

Я говорю вам: жизнь — это единственная истина, которая есть. Нет другого бога, кроме жизни. Поэтому позвольте себе быть одержимыми жизнью во всех ее формах и измерениях — во всех цветах радуги, во всех музыкальных нотах. Если вы сможете сделать эту простую вещь... Это просто, потому что весь вопрос лишь в том, чтобы позволить всему случаться.Не толкайте реку, позвольте ей донести вас до океана. Она уже течет туда. Расслабьтесь, не напрягайтесь и не пытайтесь быть духовными. Не создавайте никакого разделения между материей и духом. Существование едино, материя и дух — это просто две стороны одной и той же монеты. Расслабьтесь, отдохните и двигайтесь вместе с рекой. Будьте игроками, а не бизнесменами, и вы больше узнаете о Боге, потому что игрок умеет рисковать. Игрок не расчетлив, он может поставить на карту все, что у него есть. Но азарт игрока, когда он ставит на карту все и ждет... что сейчас произойдет?

В этот самый момент может открыться некое окно. В этот самый момент может измениться внутренний гештальт.Будьте пьяницами, опьяненными жизнью, вином Существо*вания. Не оставайтесь трезвыми. Трезвый человек остается мертвым. Пейте вино жизни. В нем так много поэзии, так много любви, так много сока. Вы можете пригласить весну в любой момент. Просто позовите весну и позвольте солнцу, ветру и дождю войти в вас. Именно из-за этого послания против меня выступают спиритуалисты, так как они думают, что я отрицаю Бога. Я не отрицаю Бога. Впервые я приближаю Бога к реально* сти, я делаю его живым, я подвожу его ближе к вам, ближе, чем ваше сердце, потому что он является самим вашим суще*ством. Бог — это не что-то отдельное, не что-то отдаленное, не находящееся там, в небесах; он здесь-и-сейчас.

Я стараюсь разрушить саму идею о там-и-тогда. Все мое видение — это здесь и сейчас , потому что нет другого пространства, кроме здесь, и нет другого времени, кроме сейчас.Спиритуалисты против меня, поскольку они думают, что я делаю людей материалистами. А материалисты против меня, потому что они думают, что я ввожу людей в медитативное опьянение. Шанкарачарья не согласился бы со мной, так как он го*ворит: «Бог есть истина, а все остальное — ложь». Я не могу согласиться с ним. А Карл Маркс не согласится со мной по*тому, что он говорит: «Религия — это опиум для народа», он говорит, что религия — это нечто в высшей степени ложное, что нет ни Бога, ни духа, ни жизни, есть только материя, а то, что, по вашему представлению, является вашим сознанием, — это лишь поверхностное явление, лишь побочный продукт. В тот момент, когда вы умираете, умирает все. Я говорю вам: вы родились, и вы, несомненно, умрете, но внутри вас есть нечто, что существовало до вашего рожденияи что останется после вашей смерти. И это нечто есть жизнь.

Жизнь вечна.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars



----------


## Acros_the_stars

Мы узнали, что ты веришь, будто все религии – это обман. Как ты можешь так говорить? У всех людей есть полное право выбирать, во что верить и к какой конкретной религии принадлежать. Все может быть как хорошим, так и плохим. Так как же ты можешь говорить, что все религии – это обман?

Я ни во что не верю. Я вообще не верующий. Мне не нужно верить, я знаю. Все религии – это обман. Это не мое верование, это просто мой опыт. Я это вижу – они являются обманом. Вся история человечества это доказывает.

И в тот момент, когда ты говоришь «все религии», ты уже сбился с пути, потому что есть только один вид религиозности. Религий не может быть много. Точно так же, как едина наука, един научный подход, так же едина и религия, религиозный подход.

Иисус, Кришна, Будда, Заратустра, Лао-цзы – все они принадлежат к одному виду религиозности. Конечно, они говорят на разных языках – но это другой вопрос. Они непременно должны говорить на разных языках. Лао-цзы будет говорить по-китайски, Христос будет говорить на арамейском, Будда будет говорить на пали, и, конечно, они будут использовать особенности языка своего времени. Но это различие в выражении, и формы выражения не должны сбивать вас с толку, слова не должны сбивать вас с толку, потому что религия не имеет ничего общего со словами. На самом деле, мы не видим этого именно из-за завесы слов. Она застилает нам глаза, она препятствует нашему пониманию. Религия – это переживание, не выразимое словами. Поэтому христианство, индуизм, джайнизм, буддизм, мусульманство – это все ложь.

Иисус прав, Будда прав, Кришна прав. Но христианство не право, оно не может быть правым. В действительности, быть христианином – значит согласиться на подмену. Вы можете быть Христом – тогда зачем быть христианином? Быть христианином – значит просто быть тенью. Вы можете пить из самого источника Существования – тогда зачем продолжать лишь говорить о нем, думать о нем?

Христианин – это тот, кто говорит об истине и ничего о ней не знает. Христос – это тот, кто о ней знает. У него есть собственное переживание. У христианина нет собственного переживания, он просто повторяет слова Христа. А повторять чужие слова – дурацкое занятие. Это повторение называется верой. Запомните: религия не имеет ничего общего с верой. Основой религии является видение, не вера. Запомните: только слепые верят в свет. Те, у кого есть глаза, не верят в свет, они знают! В тот момент, когда вы что-то знаете, необходимость в вере исчезает.

Но мир полон верующих. Это означает, что мир полон слепых. И как вы пришли к определенной вере? Это всего лишь совпадение – то, что вы родились в определенной семье и ваши родные начали навязывать вам свои верования. Вы индус. Вы не выбирали быть индусом, вас принудили быть индусом ваши родители, ваше общество. Или вы иудей, или вы мусульманин… но вы не выбирали это, а религия не настолько дешевая вещь, чтобы кто-то другой мог ее вам навязывать. Она должна быть индивидуальным выбором человека.

Религия должна выбираться свободно. Это не обусловленность. Вера – это обусловленность. Вера означает, что вас запугали тем, что если вы не будете верить, вас накажут; отсюда и ад. Ад – для тех, кто не верит. А для тех, кто верит? Для них все радости рая.

И точно такая же психология пронизывает школы, колледжи, университеты, суды. Все они думают, что если захотеть, чтобы люди вели себя определенным образом, то единственная возможность – это внушить вам страх и внушить жадность. А как вы можете быть религиозными, если вы полны страха и жадности – страха ада и жадного стремления попасть в рай? С вами проделали именно этот трюк. Вас обманули, вас использовали и дали вам только слова – слова, которые ничего для вас не значат.

Когда Будда что-то говорит, это наполнено смыслом. Когда это повторяют буддисты, они повторяют как попугаи. Попугай может повторять мантру, это не трудно, попугая можно этому научить. Нужно лишь применить те же методы, которые применяют по отношению к вам: если он выучил мантру, он получает вкусную еду; если он не выучил мантру, его наказывают, ему приходится голодать, ему не дают еды. Его вынуждают учиться. Именно это психологи называют обуславливанием.

И есть люди, такие как Б. Ф. Скиннер, которые утверждают, что человек может быть запрограммирован на любое поведение: просто обеспечьте ему достаточное наказание и достаточное поощрение – и вы сможете им управлять, вы можете изменить чье угодно поведение.

Почему вы ведете себя хорошо? Не потому, что вам действительно хочется быть хорошими, – существует огромный страх, что если вы не будете хорошими, то позже вам придется понести за это наказание. Все человечество живет в страхе и жадности – и вы называете это религией?

Не может быть религий, возможна только религиозность.

Ты слишком обременен словами.

Ты говоришь: «Мы узнали, что ты веришь, будто все религии – это обман». Ты даже не слушал меня, ты даже не общался со мной. Ты «узнал…» Ты услышал это от других, а они, наверное, услышали это от кого-нибудь еще. Этому ты веришь. Если бы ты побыл здесь несколько дней, ты бы узнал, что я не верю ни во что.

Я знаю. У меня есть глаза, я могу видеть! Какая надобность в вере? Вера – для тех, кому не хватает смелости открыть глаза. Вера – для тех, чья религиозность формальна, кто не ощущал ни жизни, ни красоты, ни радости, ни любви, для кого Бог – это слово, жизнь – это слово. Они живут в словах.

– Эй, Паоло! Как получилось, что я тебя давно не видел?

– У меня теперь новый бизнес, но что-то дела идут неважно.

– Что у тебя за бизнес?

– Я подводник.

– Какой, к черту, подводник?

– У меня восемь девчат, которые на меня работают, и каждый раз, когда они выходят из дома и забавляются с парнями, я делаю деньги.

– Идиот! Тогда ты не подводник – ты сводник!

– В таком случае не удивительно, что бизнес идет плохо. В «Желтых страницах» я записан в разделе «Подводные работы».

Берегитесь слов. Вы числитесь в рядах индусов, в рядах мусульман или христиан. Вы не являетесь ничем из вышеперечисленного.

Фридрих Ницше прав, когда говорит, что первый и последний христианин умер на кресте двадцать веков назад – ни до него, ни после него других христиан не было. Только Христос – христианин в истинном смысле этого слова. Он жил и переживал все на своем опыте, и все, что он говорил, исходило из самой его сути, это не было чем-то заимствованным. Все заимствованное уродливо. Верования заимствованы, поэтому они уродливы. И когда вы живете в соответствии с заимствованными верованиями, вы создаете в мире хаос. Вы остаетесь бессознательными и продолжаете говорить о Библии, о Ведах, о Гите. И вы повторяете все это во сне. Вы не понимаете ни единого слова.

Одним воскресным утром пьяница оказался рядом с большим зданием. Не зная, что это церковь, он вошел. Шла утренняя месса: играл орган, пел хор, и было очень много народу. Священник стоял перед прихожанами, помахивая кадилом, наполненным курящимся благовонием.

Неожиданно из задних рядов церкви послышался крик:

– Леди! Эй, леди! У вас сумочка горит!

Вы не в своем уме, у вас нет никакой осознанности, вы лунатики. Почти все человечество страдает сомнамбулизмом, лунатизмом, и пока вы спите, священники вас ловят. Это простая случайность – кто случайно оказался поблизости, тот вас и поймал.

Если ребенка, родившегося в индуистской семье, с самого начала отдадут в христианскую семью, он никогда не узнает, что он индус. Или вы думаете, что он когда-нибудь узнает, что он индус? Он будет христианином.

Тогда что собой представляет ваша религия? Всего лишь то, что силой навязано вам другими. Религия в основе своей есть свобода, но ваши так называемые религии – это рабство, обман, и человечество очень сильно пострадало из-за этой ерунды...........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.......... Я бы хотел, чтобы появлялось больше будд, но больше не появлялось буддистов – все, уже хватит.

В центре провинциального австралийского городка возвышается старый женский монастырь. Город вокруг него быстро разрастается. Монахини стоят у окон, наблюдая, как на другой стороне улицы возводится новое многоэтажное здание.

Около полудня звучит сирена, возвещающая об обеденном перерыве, и рабочие с бронзовыми потными телами спускаются по лесам на первый этаж, чтобы перекусить.

Монахини наблюдают, как парни садятся в большой круг, достают коробки с едой и термосы и приступают к обеду.

– Сестра, сестра, ты заметила, что джентльмены не поблагодарили Господа за пищу? – спрашивает одна монахиня у другой.

– Да, да! – отвечает та с энтузиазмом. – Наверное, нам нужно сказать об этом матушке-настоятельнице.


Они бегут наверх, чтобы поведать обо всем преподобной матери. После секундного молчания мать-настоятельница говорит:

– Принесите мне завтра коробку с едой – такую же, как у этих джентльменов!

На следующий день, когда звучит сирена, мать-настоятельница берет коробку с едой, спускается вниз и переходит улицу. Она спокойно садится рядом с людьми, шумно поглощающими свои обеды, затем неожиданно воздевает руки к небу и произносит:

– Джентльмены! Джентльмены! Слышали ли вы об Иисусе Христе?

Один из парней прекращает есть, сдвигает шапку на затылок, чешет голову и говорит:

– Хм-м… Христос… Иисус Христос… Эй, Дэнни, ты слыхал что-нибудь о том, где работает этот Иисус Христос? Скажи ему, что пришла его мамаша и принесла ему обед!

Иисус Христос… Прошло двадцать столетий. Кого это волнует? Кому какое дело? Вы должны проживать свою жизнь. Вы должны быть подлинными сами для себя. Вы должны раскрыть свою индивидуальность. И все эти религии – обман, потому что они препятствуют поиску, препятствуют исследованию. Они мешают вам узнать истину. Они препятствуют всеми возможными способами.

Они продолжают набивать вашу голову знаниями, но эти знания приводят лишь к тупости. Пандиты – это самые тупые люди в мире, потому что они попугаи. И есть очень много простых людей, которые даже пытаются жить в соответствии с поучениями, полученными ими от других, которые пытаются жить… Они превращают свою жизнь в хаос. Тогда в жизни появляется много ненужного подавления, потому что вы не Махавира, не Будда и не Кришна.

Просто попробуйте быть Кришной. Встаньте на улице, играя на флейте, и вас тут же заберет полиция! Вы не можете повторить Кришну. Вы должны быть лишь самими собой. Никто не способен повторить кого-то еще, да в этом и нет необходимости. Это создает подавление. Вы подавляете свою индивидуальность и начинаете действовать, как кто-то другой, но вы не являетесь этим другим, и потому ваша жизнь становится лицемерной. Поэтому я называю все эти религии обманом.

Чандулал получил работу на стройке в другом городе и попросил своего гуру Свами Дхарамдаса Брахмачари присмотреть за его женой, чтобы та ни с кем не путалась.

Должно быть, он решил, что раз его гуру Свами Дхарамдас Брахмачари соблюдает обет безбрачия, жена будет в надежных руках, можно ничего не опасаться.

Если бы он спросил меня, то я бы сказал: «Поручи надзор за своей женой кому-нибудь еще. Любой другой будет гораздо лучше, чем этот так называемый брахмачарин».

Шесть месяцев спустя он вернулся и обнаружил свою супругу и своего гуру в постели, делающих именно то, что он пытался предотвратить. Он обозвал жену всеми известными ему словами и пообещал с ней развестись.

– А ты, грязная собака! – закричал Чандулал своему гуру. – Ты можешь хотя бы остановиться, когда я с тобой разговариваю?

Рано или поздно подавление прорывается. Ты сидишь на вулкане.

Ты говоришь: «Мы узнали, что ты веришь, будто все религии – это обман». Да, обман. «Как ты можешь это говорить?» Потому что я это знаю.

Ты говоришь: «У всех людей есть полное право выбирать, во что верить и к какой конкретной религии принадлежать». Не существует никакой конкретной религии. Есть только религиозность. И ни у кого нет права верить! У каждого есть право знать.

«Все может быть как хорошим, так и плохим». Нет. Если ты знаешь, то хорошее – это хорошее, а плохое – это плохое. И тогда белое – это белое, а черное – это черное. Если ты не знаешь, тогда, конечно, ты пребываешь в замешательстве.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Так как же ты можешь говорить, что все религии – это обман?» Что я могу поделать? Если они являются обманом, значит, они являются обманом. Я просто констатирую факт. Для меня это истина, которая должна быть сказана. И время для этого пришло.

Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Ошо, мне так отчаянно хочется спасти эту невероятную, прекрасную планету, но я испытываю страх, потому что преимущество, кажется, далеко не на нашей стороне. И я чувствую себя таким незначительным и беспомощным, для того чтобы что‑то сделать! Так можно ли сделать хоть что‑нибудь?

Я понимаю твое отчаяние, твою беспомощность. Наверное, такие чувства сейчас испытывает каждый, кто осознаёт существующий кризис. Однако ты не осознаёшь более великую силу: разрушение – это сила низшей категории, созидание – сила высшей категории. Разрушение питается ненавистью, созидание питается любовью.

Ты увидел, к чему может привести человечество ненависть – к окончательному самоуничтожению; но ты не увидел возможности того, что любовь, стремящаяся возрасти до своей высшей степени, может просто предотвратить этот кризис. Ни один человек не является незначительным, потому что у каждого есть сердце, у каждого есть любовь и у каждого есть чувствительность и сознание, и каждый способен достичь предельной вершины существования. Один‑единственный человек может предотвратить этот великий кризис, а что уж говорить о миллионах людей, наполненных любовью, радостью и тишиной.

Напомню тебе историю из Ветхого Завета о двух городах, Содоме и Гоморре. Люди в этих городах стали до предела развращенными, там процветали все виды пороков. Это прекрасная история, она вселит в тебя мужество, рассеет твое отчаяние. Она поможет тебе утвердиться как индивиду, представляющему жизнь и любовь, которого не может уничтожить никакое ядерное оружие, никакие политики. Даже Бог не смог разрушить Содом и Гоморру.

Если вы помните, согласно Ветхому Завету, Он уничтожил эти города. Людей, которые там жили, было уже невозможно изменить, они слишком привыкли к порочному образу жизни. Но существует и другой вариант этой истории, где она принимает совершенно иной оборот, – и именно он заслуживает нашего внимания. В иудаизме есть одно небольшое течение, революционное, бунтарское, его приверженцев называют хасидами. Ортодоксы не признают их учение подлинным, так как они выступают против всего в ортодоксальной традиции, что не обращено к сердцу, к разуму, к чувствительности, к сознанию. Они написали собственную историю.

* * *

Был один человек – хасид, мистик, – который жил попеременно шесть месяцев в Гоморре и шесть месяцев в Содоме. Он обратился к Богу и сказал Ему:

– А не допускаешь ли Ты, что в этих двух больших городах может жить сотня совершенно нормальных, мудрых людей? Неужели Ты намереваешься уничтожить и их тоже – только из‑за того, что остальные порочны? Но это будет великая несправедливость, полная несправедливость, и это будет немилостиво с Твоей стороны. Подумай еще раз!

Бог не думал о том, что наверняка в этих двух больших городах, почти таких же, как Хиросима и Нагасаки, найдется сотня разумных, не склонных к извращениям, осознанно живущих людей. Они тоже погибнут, но ведь это не согласуется с Его божественным замыслом, это будет просто ужасно. Тогда Бог сказал:

– Если ты сможешь доказать, что есть сто хороших людей, я не буду уничтожать эти два города.

– А если найдется только полсотни, ты уничтожишь их? – спросил хасид.

Бог был обескуражен вопросом мистика‑хасида. Он сказал:

– Даже если ты найдешь пятьдесят…

– А если всего двадцать пять? – сказал мистик. – Какое это имеет значение? Для Тебя важно количество или качество? Ты заботишься о количестве или о качестве?

– Конечно, о качестве, – ответил Бог.

И хасид сказал:

– Если важно качество, то, по правде говоря, я единственный человек, который не извращен, который живет естественной, праведной жизнью. Но я живу попеременно шесть месяцев в Гоморре и шесть месяцев в Содоме. И Ты все еще намерен уничтожить эти два города?

Бог никогда не встречал настолько сообразительного человека. Хасид сделал так, что для Него единица стала равна сотне. Только еврей способен на такое! Евреи умеют торговаться, и он торговался. Согласно ортодоксальной версии этой истории, Бог разрушил эти города, но по версии мистиков – нет. Люди были спасены, потому что даже одного человека, исполненного достоинства, даже одного человека, исполненного мудрости, Бог не мог уничтожить, пусть даже весь город погряз в пороках.

* * *
Всего‑то и нужно – быть осознанным. Не нужно поддаваться отчаянию и не нужно бояться. Один человек сумел убедить само бытие в том, что нужно сохранить два города, а среди нас тысячи таких хасидов. Каждый саньясин – хасид. Бытие не допустит, чтобы кучка безмозглых политиканов разрушила этот мир.

Но это не означает, что вы должны просто пребывать в молчании. Вы должны создать вокруг себя великую атмосферу любви, которая и будет служить защитой. Вы должны научиться танцевать и петь. Пусть эти политики знают, что на Земле все еще полно прекрасных людей – так много песен, так много музыки, так много творчества и так много медитирующих людей… это заставит их задуматься.

Со своей стороны, мы не нуждаемся в превосходящих запасах ядерного оружия, чтобы остановить войну – вот в чем дело. Нам нужно абсолютно иное. Любовь даст энергию, медитация наделит вас огромной силой. Тогда вы не будете чувствовать себя такими незначительными, вы почувствуете в себе достоинство и значимость, потому что ваша любовь, ваша медитация, ваше блаженство способны спасти мир.

И не беспокойтесь о том, что вы слишком беспомощны, чтобы что‑то сделать. Мысль о собственной беспомощности возникла из‑за того, что вам никто никогда не говорил, каковы ваши ресурсы. Вы никогда не обращались к своим ресурсам – к своей любви, тишине, умиротворенности, состраданию, радости. Вы никогда не обращались к этому неистощимому потенциалу своего существа. И если тысячи людей раскроются в любви, музыке и танце и всю Землю охватит празднование, тогда никакой безумный политик не сможет разрушить мир. Он будет беспомощен, он не посмеет разрушить такую прекрасную планету и таких прекрасных людей.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Можно ли что‑то сделать?»

Вашей любви, вашей тишины, вашей радости достаточно. Большего не нужно – большее только повергнет вас в ненужное беспокойство. А беспокойство подобно креслу‑качалке – оно постоянно находится в движении, но никуда вас не привезет! Ни к чему беспокоиться и ни к чему испытывать отчаяние и беспомощность. Кучка идиотов уготовила гибель для планеты, но есть миллионы разумных людей, которые могут предотвратить ее только своей любовью, своей радостью, осознанием своей красоты, своим экстазом. Мощь этих переживаний во сто крат больше – потому что атомная энергия, или ядерная энергия, является только частью материального мира. Это взрыв атома, мельчайшей частицы материи.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Мы пока еще не поняли, что природе присуще абсолютное равновесие. Если взрыв крошечного атома может привести к таким разрушениям… Вы когда‑нибудь думали о живом атоме вашего существа и возможности его взрыва? Говоря другими словами, мы называем это просветлением. Это не что иное, как взрыв вашего существа, высвобождающий свет. С ним у вас вдруг появляется гораздо б&#243;льшая, высшая сила. Ей не нужно бороться с низшим – само ее присутствие делает низшее бессильным.

Это не то, что случается каждый день и со многими, – такое происходит лишь время от времени. Но и эти редкие случаи, несомненно, доказывают, что любой человек, если попытается, может пережить взрыв сознания – дающий ему энергию высшего порядка – и тем самым сделать все это ядерное оружие совершенно бесполезным и посрамить людей, которые им обладают.

Есть несколько примеров, которые вам помогут. Они кажутся неправдоподобными, потому что такие случаи редки и их пережили немногие. * * *

Один из последователей Гаутамы Будды – Девадутта, который к тому же был его двоюродным братом, – завидовал огромной славе и умению впечатлять и оказывать влияние на людей, которыми обладал Гаутама Будда. Никто из тех, кто к нему приходил, не уходил прежним. Что‑то менялось в самом существе человека. Будда умел заронить семя – и человек возвращался в истинные времена, когда первые облака еще только собирались пролиться дождем. Но в своей слепоте Девадутта этого не видел. Он был слеп не физически, а духовно. Он не мог понять, в чем дело. Он был так же красив, как Гаутама Будда – все‑таки они были двоюродными братьями, – так же образован, так же сведущ в искусствах своего времени. Но не было сомнений в том, что Гаутама Будда близок к совершенству, а он нет, потому что он не мог постичь того аромата совершенства, который окружал Гаутаму Будду.

Наконец однажды Девадутта сказал:

– Я хочу, чтобы ты объявил меня своим преемником.

Будда ответил:

– Кто способен следовать за мной, тот и станет моим преемником, и я не собираюсь его называть. В любом случае, я еще жив, я достиг лишь середины своей жизни. Да и не мне выбирать! Кто я такой, чтобы выбирать преемника? Существование само выберет.

Девадутта был так уязвлен, что ушел из общины и много раз покушался на жизнь Гаутамы Будды. Кажется, что все эти покушения – вымысел, но лишь потому, что мы не знаем, какова сила любви, мы не знаем, какова сила осознанности, и мы не знаем, какова красота экстаза и какова его невероятная защитная сила.

Обычно Будда медитировал на небольшом камне у подножия огромной горы. Как‑то раз Девадутта решил столкнуть со склона горы большой камень, направив его на Гаутаму Будду. Камень должен был наверняка убить его, и винить в этом было бы некого – никто даже и не подумал бы, что это убийство. Камень покатился с горы, и все, кто при этом присутствовал, были поражены и не могли поверить в то, что случилось дальше: всего в двух футах от Будды камень остановился, изменил направление и покатился прочь от него. А затем продолжил свое падение. Для камня это было очень странно; никто не мог ожидать, что камень так себя поведет. Даже Девадутта был озадачен.

Сам Девадутта правил небольшим королевством, и у него был один очень опасный, бешеный слон. Этого слона держали в клетке, на цепях, потому что он уже убил нескольких людей. И в этом Девадутта усмотрел новую возможность. Слона отвели к тому месту, где был Гаутама Будда, и выпустили на волю. Он кинулся к Гаутаме Будде так же, как кидался к другим людям. Но приблизившись, вдруг остановился, со слезами на глазах преклонился перед Гаутамой Буддой и коснулся головой его стоп.

Кто бы мог поверить, что этот бешеный слон… да какая ему разница? Но слепцы есть слепцы! Девадутта не видел того, что увидел камень, что увидел бешеный слон – тонкой невидимой ауры любви.

* * *

Когда миллионы людей наполнены любовью и медитацией, нет причины испытывать отчаяние или беспомощность. Вы от природы наделены огромной силой, которая способна нейтрализовать любое ядерное оружие.

Именно это я и пытаюсь сделать: научить вас любить безусловно; научить вас быть дружелюбными даже с чужаками; подготовить вас к тому, чтобы вы смогли отказаться от официальных религиозных учений, потому что они порождают конфликт, и к тому, чтобы вы отказались даже от своей национальной принадлежности. У вас по‑прежнему будут паспорта, но для вас это уже будет простой формальностью. В глубине своего существа ты не должен быть индусом и не должен быть индийцем, ты не должен быть немцем и не должен быть христианином.

Если эта волна распространится – а у меня есть все основания надеяться, что она распространится, – тогда вы можете забыть о третьей мировой войне. Вторая была последней. Третья возможна лишь в том случае, если будет недостаточно любви и медитативной энергии, чтобы ее предотвратить

----------


## Unity

*Across*, это бесполезно. Слишком силён страх, слишком сильна пропаганда, слишком долго лгали, слишком много километров пройдено было по Ложному пути - чтобы вот так просто вдруг остановиться, распахнуть глаза ну и, наконец, признать, что всё то, что творится ныне - ад и массовый психоз...
Людям, понимаешь, легче пострадать, даже голодать, даже умереть, при этом пытаясь напасть на других, говорящих правду, нежели признать: моё ego - глупо. Оно - заблуждалось. И цена всех этих ошибок - общий коллективный ужас, кошмар, преисподняя. Слишком уж сильна "инерция" людских заблуждений.
Ведь просто признать, что я вот стою на стороне Зла - значит свои сокрушить иллюзии.
А кто мы без них?.. 
Без самообмана - "индивидуальных душ" - попросту не существует. 
Так смогут ли люди "вдруг" остановить войну ну и поумнеть?
Не думаю. 
Моя "ставка" - сызнова на то, что Всегда выигрывало в мировой истории. Я ставлю на глупость ну и бессознательность. Она - победит. Опять. 
Мудрость, увы, не сможет проснуться...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Слишком силён страх, слишком сильна пропаганда, слишком долго лгали, слишком много километров пройдено было по Ложному пути - чтобы вот так просто вдруг остановиться, распахнуть глаза ну и, наконец, признать, что всё то, что творится ныне - ад и массовый психоз...


 Да уж, что правда, то правда...Какое там просветление, тут бы этой пропаганды избавиться, -было бы за счастье...


"Наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. И все наше общество амбициозно, а амбициозное общество не может быть не продажным. В каждом человеке развиты амбиции, но не каждый способен их удовлетворить. Можно сказать, например, что каждый может стать президентом, но в одно и то же время президентом может быть только один человек. Когда вас учат, что каждый может быть президентом, возникают амбиции: если каждый может быть президентом, то почему не я? Но поскольку на самом деле президентом может быть только один человек, начинается безумная гонка. В ход идут любые средства — даже бесчестные.
Амбиции развращают, амбициозный ум неизбежно будет продажным. Амбиции — это семя безумия. И тем не менее, наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. Ваши отцы говорят: «Стань тем-то!» — и возникает лихорадка, вы заболеваете. Президентом может быть только один человек, но тысячи людей, которым не повезло, охвачены амбициями. Они уже не могут быть разумными — они становятся безумным. Из-за того, что создано такое огромное напряжение, вы продаетесь: вы будете использовать любые средства, чтобы достичь своей цели.

Это заразно. Кто-то другой использует бесчестные средства, и вы думаете, что если сами не воспользуетесь ими, то останетесь позади. Так что вам приходится использовать такие же бесчестные средства. Затем кто-то рядом с вами видит, что вы поступаете бесчестно, и ему тоже приходится поступать бесчестно. Это становится вопросом выживания. Но в рамках данной структуры, в рамках данного общества возможно только это. Если вы изучите основы нашего общества, то увидите, что порок является естественным продуктом нашего воспитания, нашего образования, нашего развития.

Наши социальные структуры чрезвычайно сложны, и преуспевающие люди могут скрывать свою продажность. Она заметна только в том случае, если кто-то терпит неудачу. Если вы преуспели, никто не узнает, что вы были бесчестны; все скроет успех. Вам нужно лишь преуспеть, и вы станете примером добродетели, вы станете воплощением всего хорошего, чистого, невинного. Это значит, что вы можете преуспеть каким угодно способом, но вы должны преуспеть. А как только вы преуспели, как только вы достигли успеха, все сделанное вами будет считаться правильным.
Вся наша история это подтверждает........

----------


## Acros_the_stars

.............еловек считается вором, только если он мелкий вор. Если он крупный вор, он становится Александром Македонским, героем. Никто не видит, что между ворами нет никакого качественного различия, что различие только количественное. Никто не назовет Александра Македонского крупным вором, потому что мерой добродетели у нас является успех: чем более вы успешны, тем более добродетельны. Средства принимаются во внимание только в том случае, если вы неудачник; тогда вас назовут и бесчестным, и дураком.

Как с такой установкой можно создать непродажное общество? Абсурдно просить человека быть нравственным в такой безнравственной ситуации. В безнравственном обществе отдельный человек не может быть нравственным. Если он попытается быть нравственным, его нравственность сделает его эгоистичным, а эго настолько же безнравственно и порочно, как и все остальное.

Эта ситуация — творение человека. Мы создали общество с безумным стремлением к богатству, к власти, к политике; мы продолжаем поддерживать это, а потом спрашиваем, почему существует порок. Там, где есть амбиции, порок является логичным следствием. Невозможно пресечь продажность, пока не будет разрушена основная структура, которая поощряет амбиции.

Амбиции проявляются даже в обществе так называемых святых. Святые будут побуждать вас к амбициям в проявлении сострадания; они будут говорить: «Стань лучше других. Будь добродетельным, так чтобы ты отправился на небеса и был возлюбленным божьим, в то время как другие будут гореть в аду». Яд амбиций легко может быть использован для того, чтобы сделать человека добродетельным.

Но на самом деле такая добродетель будет притворной. Человек может быть амбициозным и бесчестным — это естественно и логично, но он не может быть амбициозным и добродетельным. Это невозможно. Если человек хочет быть добродетельным, он не должен мыслить в терминах сравнения, потому что цветение истинной добродетели наступает только тогда, когда нет никаких сравнений.
Сравнение мешает добродетели, потому что сравнение создает разделение, создает насилие. Как только вы сказали: «Я смиреннее, чем ты», — вы стали агрессивным. Вы воспользовались тонким, изощренным способом вонзить нож в спину другого. Вы убили его. Это смертельное оружие — причем гораздо более тонкое, чем оружие политиков или капиталистов. Если вы говорите: «Я лучше других, я больший праведник, чем остальные», — ваша цель хоть и отличается от цели политиков, но вы находитесь на том же пути амбиций. Не только преступники и грешники порочны; так называемые добродетельные люди, «святые», тоже порочны — более тонким образом.

Все наше общество порочно. Оно создает грешников с амбициями и святых с амбициями. И они взаимозависимы, потому что находятся на одной оси — на оси амбиций. Человек, который поймет это, полностью выпадет из общества. Он не будет ни грешником, ни святым, он не будет подходить ни под какую категорию, и вам сложно будет оценить, кто он, что он за человек. Нам нужно общество, которое не было бы амбициозным.

Бог здесь совсем ни при чем, но если вы амбициозны, то даже бог станет частью ваших амбиций. Вы будете стремиться к нему, вы будете пытаться достичь бога.
Амбициозный человек не способен постичь божественное. Он никогда не бывает расслабленным, никогда не бывает любящим, потому что амбиции — это насилие. Человек, который не знает, что такое покой и любовь, тишина и умиротворение, никогда не сможет узнать, что такое божественное. Потому что божественное нельзя познать интеллектуально, его можно только почувствовать.
Когда вы спокойны, полностью расслаблены, ни к чему не стремитесь, когда ум тих и пребывает в мире с самим собой, тогда вы знаете, что такое существование. Тогда вы знаете блаженство и красоту божественного. Не ту красоту, которая противопоставляется безобразию; нет никаких противоположностей, и нет никаких сравнений. Просто мир становится прекрасным, само существование прекрасно. Тогда кактус так же красив, как роза. Тогда каждая индивидуальность прекрасна, несравненна.

Тогда впервые вы начинаете любить. Не той любовью, которая противоположна ненависти. Та любовь на самом деле не любовь, а смягченная форма ненависти, менее интенсивная форма ненависти, ее противоположный полюс: любовь существует на одном полюсе, а ненависть — на другом, и вы постоянно колеблетесь между ними. Ваша ненависть означает меньшую дозу любви. Ваша любовь означает меньшую дозу ненависти.

У вас может возникнуть вопрос, есть ли выход за пределы любви и ненависти… За пределами этой двойственности оказывается тот, кто больше не амбициозен, не напряжен, кто расслаблен, ни к чему не стремится, совершенно ничего не ищет, кто просто существует. Он узнает божественность и одновременно узнает любовь. Любовь — это следствие гармонии вашего существования с бесконечным; она подобна тени, она приходит вслед.

Будда никогда не искал любви; любовь просто пришла к нему. Иисус никогда не думал о любви; он жил любовью. Любовь нельзя искать напрямую — это настолько тонкий аромат, что вы не сможете его обнаружить. Любовь приходит следом за осознанием того, что все едино, словно награда за понимание того, что божественное есть и в ваших друзьях, и в ваших врагах.

Вы не отдельны, не отделены от существования, вы — часть всего существующего. Вы слиты с существованием не механически, а органически, подобно тому, как кит органически соединен с океаном и все время един с ним, подобно тому, как моя рука органически едина со мной. Как только вы осознаете это — вы можете познать любовь.
Но это осознание приходит, только если вы не амбициозны. Только не амбициозный ум религиозен. Не имеет значения, в чем заключаются ваши амбиции, — будь то богатство, власть или слава, или даже освобождение, или божественность. Если вы амбициозны, это значит, что ваш ум к чему-то стремится, за чем-то гонится. Он занят достижением, он не хочет быть просто самим собой.

Амбиции — это напряжение, а напряжение препятствует встрече с божественным. Но если встреча произошла, вас больше нет. Встреча с божественным полностью вас очищает, полностью поглощает вас. Только тогда приходит любовь. Смерть вашего эго — это рождение любви.
Обычно мы принимаем за любовь нечто противоположное ненависти. Но тот, кто знает истину, тот понимает, что любовь — это противоположность эго. Истинный враг любви — не ненависть, истинным врагом любви является эго. А ненависть и то, что мы обычно понимаем под любовью, — это две стороны одной медали.

Любовь приходит, когда вас нет, когда нет эго. А эго нет, вас нет, когда вы не амбициозны. Момент отсутствия амбиций — это момент медитации. В момент отсутствия амбиций, когда вы ни к чему не стремитесь, ничего не просите, ни о чем не молитесь, когда вы полностью удовлетворены тем, кто вы есть, ни с кем себя не сравнивая, — в такой момент вы прикасаетесь к глубочайшему источнику божественного. И вы не просто соприкасаетесь с ним, вы погружены в него, вы с ним едины.

Тогда любовь течет. Тогда вы можете быть только любящим — больше вам ничего не остается. Тогда любовь — уже не противоположность ненависти. Нет ни любви, какой мы ее знали, ни ненависти; и то и другое исчезло. Теперь в вас вырастает совершенно другое качество, любовь в совершенно новом измерении.
Теперь ваша любовь — это определенное состояние ума, а не взаимоотношения. Она ни на кого не направлена. Нельзя сказать, что вы кого-то любите, скорее, вы просто любящи. Другого человека нет, возлюбленного нет, вы просто любите все, что приходит в соприкосновение с вами. Вы сами и есть любовь; вы живете в любви. Она стала вашим ароматом."
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Революционер — часть мира политики, он на все смотрит сквозь призму политической жизни. Он думает, что достаточно поменять устройство общества — и человек тоже изменится. Бунтарь же, как я понимаю это слово, есть феномен духовный. В своем мировоззрении он опирается на индивидуальное. Он считает, что, если мы хотим изменить общество, нужно начать с отдельного человека. Общества как такового не существует, это только представление. Возьмем, к примеру, слово «толпа». Попробуй найти ее — у тебя ничего не выйдет. Ты с кем-то столкнулся? Но это была не толпа, ты столкнулся с человеком. «Общество» —- это только собирательное название. Это не реальность, а всего лишь понятие, его нельзя увидеть или взять в руки. У личности есть душа, личность может эволюционировать, меняться, трансформироваться. Так что разница между ними огромна. Бунтарь выражает сущность религии.

Он привносит в этот мир изменение сознания — а когда меняется сознание,вслед за ним вынуждена меняться и структура общества. А наоборот не получается, все революции это доказывали, ведь все они заканчивались неудачей. Ни одной революции еще не удалось изменить человека, но, похоже, мы до сих пор этого не осознали. В наших головах все еще живут идеи революции, изменения общества, смены правительства, реформы чиновничьего аппарата, изменения законодательства и политических систем. Феодализм, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм, фашизм — все они были по- своему революционны. Но все провалились, причем с треском, ибо не изменился ЧЕЛОВЕК…
...

Гаутама Будда, Заратустра, Иисус — эти люди были бунтарями. Они верили в личность. У них тоже не получилось, но совсем по другой причине. Их неудача отличается от неудачи революционеров. Революционеры пытались воплотить свои идеи во многих странах и разными путями — и у них ничего не вышло.

А идеи Гаутамы Будды не сработали потому, что на самом деле никто и не пытался их реализовать. У Иисуса не получилось, поскольку евреи распяли Его, а христиане Его похоронили. Его учение не было воплощено в жизнь — ему не дали и шанса. Бунтарь по сей день остается неизвестной величиной. Мы должны быть бунтарями, а не революционерами. Революционер принадлежит к весьма приземленным сферам, бунтарь и его бунтарский дух — это сфера духа. Революционер не может быть один: ему нужна толпа, политическая партия, правительство. Ему нужна власть. Но власть разлагает, а абсолютная власть разлагает абсолютно. Власть испортила всех революционеров, которым удалось захватить ее. Не они изменяли природу власти и ее институтов — они не могли. Это власть меняла их душу и сознание, она портила этих людей. Менялись только имена, а общество оставалось прежним.

Человеческое сознание не меняется на протяжении столетий. Лишь изредка у кого-то получается — но для миллионов людей успех одного человека — это не правило, это исключение. И поскольку такой человек всегда один, толпа его не принимает. Само его существование унижает тебя. Ты чувствуешь, что его присутствие тебя оскорбляет, ибо он открывает тебе глаза, показывает твои возможности и твое будущее. Твое эго задето, ты понимаешь, что ничего не сделал для своего духовного роста, твое сознание не расширилось, внутри тебя не стало больше любви, радости, творчества, тишины — мир вокруг не стал лучше. Ты ничего не дал этому миру: твое существование здесь — не благо, а мучение. И ты даешь волю своему гневу и жестокости, своей ревности и стремлению быть первым, своей жажде власти.

Ты превращаешь мир в арену битвы: ты жаждешь крови и заражаешь этим чувством всех вокруг себя. Ты лишаешь человеческую природу ее человечности. Ты помогаешь человеку забыть о его человеческих качествах и пасть ниже животных.Вот поэтому Гаутама Будда и Чжуан-цзы так задевают тебя —- у них вышло, а ты все еще топчешься на месте. Годы проходят, а внутри тебя ничто не загорается. Птицы не летят к тебе, не вьют около тебя свои гнезда и не поют рядом с тобой свои песни. Проще распять Иисуса и отравить Сократа — пусть их лучше не будет, и тебе не придется чувствовать свою духовную
неполноценность.

Да уж, что правда, то правда...Какое там просветление, тут бы этой пропаганды избавиться, -было бы за счастье...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

История знает немногих бунтарей. Но сейчас время пришло: если человечество не сможет дать миру сотни и тысячи бунтарей, если не загорится бунтарским духом, тогда наши дни на земле сочтены. Тогда ближайшие десятилетия могут стать для нас последними. Мы очень близко подошли к этой черте. Мы должны изменить свое сознание, должны передать миру больше медитативной энергии, дать ему больше любви. Мы должны разрушить прошлое — его уродство, его прогнившую идеологию, его глупую дискриминацию и дурацкие предрассудки. Мы должны создать новое человеческое существо со свежим взглядом на мир и с новыми ценностями. Отказ — вот в чем смысл бунтарства. Вот три слова, которые помогут тебе понять: реформа,революция и бунт.Реформа означает видоизменение.

Старое остается, и ты придаешь ему новую форму, новый вид — это похоже на ремонт старого дома. Его конструкция остается неизменной, ты его немного подкрашиваешь, убираешь мусор, пробиваешь несколько новых окон и дверей. Революция идет дальше реформы. Старое остается, но изменения более глубинны, они касаются даже основной конструкции дома. Ты не только меняешь цвет или п робиваешь новые окна и двери, но, возможно, пристраиваешь новые этажи, и здание растет ввысь. Но старое не разрушено, оно остается, оно спрятано за новым; по большому счету, оно остается фундаментом нового. Революция сохраняет связи с прошлым.

Бунт разрывает эти связи. Это не реформа и не революция; ты просто порываешь со всем старым. Старые религии, старые политические идеологии, старое человеческое существо — все это уже отжило свой век, и ты отказываешься от него. Ты начинаешь жизнь с нуля, с чистого листа. Революционер пытается изменить старое; бунтарь просто прощается с ним и, подобно змее, выползающей из своей старой кожи, никогда не оглядывается назад. Если мы на Земле не создадим людей с таким бунтарским духом, у человечества не будет будущего. Человек прошлого привел нас к последней черте. Старое мышление, старые идеологии, старые религии — все они вместе довели нас до состояния глобального самоубийства.

Только новое человеческое существо может спасти людской род, нашу планету и жизнь на этой планете. Я учу бунту, а не революции. Для меня бунтарство — это важнейшее качество религиозного человека. Это духовность в ее первозданной чистоте. Времена революций прошли. Французская революция закончилась неудачей, русская революция потерпела фиаско, китайская революция провалилась. В Индии потерпела неудачу даже революция Ганди, и случилось это на глазах у самого Ганди. Всю свою жизнь он учил «ненасилию», и на его глазах страна была разделена, миллионы людей убиты и сожжены заживо, миллионы женщин изнасилованы. Самого Ганди застрелили. Странный конец для святого, проповедовавшего ненасилие.

По ходу дела он и сам забыл обо всем, чему учил. Еще до завершения индийской революции американский мыслитель Луи Фишер спросил у Ганди: — Что Вы собираетесь делать с оружием и армиями, когда Индия станет независимой? — Я собираюсь выбросить все оружие в океан, а армии распущу и отправлю солдат работать на полях и в садах, — сказал Ганди. — Разве Вы забыли? Ведь на вашу страну могут напасть! — воскликнул Луи Фишер. — Мы радушно встретим захватчиков. Если кто-то на нас нападет, мы примем их как гостей и скажем им: «Вы тоже можете жить здесь, так же, как живем здесь мы. Нам незачем сражаться», — ответил Ганди.

А потом он напрочь забыл всю свою философию — вот как революции терпят неудачу. Как замечательно рассуждать о подобных вещах, но когда в твоих руках оказывается власть... Вначале Махатма Ганди отказался от любых правительственных постов. Причиной был страх, ведь нужно было что-то отвечать, если спросят об оружии, которое он собирался выбросить в океан. Да и насчет армий, работающих на полях. Когда Ганди увидел, какие огромные проблемы это повлечет за собой, он ушел от ответственности, за которую боролся всю свою жизнь. Если бы он согласился занять пост в правительстве, ему пришлось бы вступить в конфликт со своей собственной философией. Но в правительство вошли его ученики, люди, которых он выбирал сам. И Ганди не попросил их распустить армию. Когда Пакистан напал на Индию, он не сказал индийскому правительству: «Пойдемте же на границу и поприветствуем захватчиков как гостей».

Вместо этого он благословил первые три самолета, которые летели бомбить Пакистан. Эти самолеты пролетали над виллой в Нью-Дели, где остановился Ганди. Он вышел в сад и благословил их. С его благословением самолеты полетели дальше, чтобы убивать его прежних сограждан, которые всего несколько дней назад были «нашими братьями и сестрами». Он сделал это без угрызений совести и не увидел в своем поступке никакого противоречия...


Русская революция провалилась на глазах у Ленина. Вслед за Карлом Марксом он заявлял: «Когда победит революция, мы отменим браки, потому что брак — это проявление частной собственности. Когда исчезнет частная собственность, исчезнет и институт брака. Люди могут любить друг друга, могут жить вместе, о детях позаботится общество». Но все изменилось, когда коммунистическая партия, лидером которой был Ленин, захватила власть. Когда люди оказываются у власти, они начинают думать по-другому. Теперь Ленин рассуждал так: опасно давать такую независимость и свободу от ответственности — люди могут стать слишком большими индивидуалистами. Поэтому они должны быть обременены семьей — об отмене института брака он напрочь забыл. Удивительно, как революции терпели неудачи прямо на глазах творивших их революционеров. И все потому, что, как только власть оказывалась в их руках, они начинали рассуждать совершенно иначе. Спустя время они слишком привязывались к своей власти. Единственное, что их заботило, — как навечно удержать власть в своих руках и как держать народ под контролем.

Будущему не нужно больше революций. Будущему нужен новый эксперимент, который до сих пор еще не проводился. На протяжении тысяч лет рождались бунтари, но они всегда оставались в одиночестве. Возможно, тогда время для них еще не настало. Но сейчас время не только настало... если мы не поторопимся, оно может закончиться. В ближайшие десятилетия или исчезнет человечество, или на Земле появится новый человек с новым мышлением. И этот новый человек будет бунтарем.
Ошо (Книга осознания)﻿




> Слишком силён страх, слишком сильна пропаганда, слишком долго лгали, слишком много километров пройдено было по Ложному пути - чтобы вот так просто вдруг остановиться, распахнуть глаза ну и, наконец, признать, что всё то, что творится ныне - ад и массовый психоз...
> .


 Да уж, что правда, то правда...Какое там просветление, тут бы этой пропаганды избавиться, -было бы за счастье...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике.* Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя. Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все...

Нобелевская премия – это очень большие деньги, сотни тысяч долларов, и премия постоянно увеличивается, потому что деньги все больше и больше обесцениваются. А Нобель, скорее всего, заработал огромную кучу денег, потому что все премии, раздаваемые ежегодно, выплачиваются только из процентов – основная сумма остается нетронутой. Ежегодный процент настолько велик, что есть возможность выдать премию двадцати претендентам.

Вся благотворительность – это, на самом деле, попытки отмыться от чувства вины. В буквальном смысле. После того, как Понтий Пилат приказал распять Христа, первое, что он сделал, помыл руки. Странно! От приказа о распятии руки не становятся грязными, почему же он решил их помыть? А все очень просто: он испытывал чувство вины. Людям потребовалось две тысячи лет, чтобы это понять. В течение двух тысяч лет никто даже не обращал на это внимания, никто не потрудился прокомментировать тот факт, что Понтий Пилат помыл руки. А вот Зигмунд Фрейд обнаружил, что люди, испытывающие вину, часто моют руки. Это символический акт. Словно их руки запятнаны грязью, кровью.

Поэтому, если у вас есть деньги, вы будете испытывать чувство вины. Благотворительность – прекрасный способ отмыть руки. Разные религии используют эти ваши переживания. Они манипулируют чувством вины очень умело – поддерживают ваше эго, утверждая, что, занимаясь благотворительностью, вы находитесь на духовном пути. Однако все это не имеет никакого отношения к духовности, это лишь попытки утешить преступников. Бывает еще и так, что человек чувствует себя настолько виноватым, что либо сходит с ума, либо совершает само– убийство. Его существование превращается в невыносимые муки. Ему трудно дышать. Самое странное, что он жизнь потратил на то, чтобы заработать все эти деньги, а все потому, что общество возбуждало в нем желание разбогатеть, желание заполучить власть. Деньги действительно дают власть, на них можно купить буквально все, кроме очень немногих вещей. Но никому нет дела до этих мелочей.

Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все.

Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике. Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя.

Деньги могут стать чем-то прекрасным, если они не находятся в руках отдельных людей, если они являются частью коммуны, частью общества, в котором все заботятся друг о друге. Все что-то создают, все вносят свой вклад, но никому не платят деньги, с людьми расплачиваются уважением, любовью, благодарностью и дают все, необходимое для жизни.

Деньги не должны быть в руках отдельных людей. Иначе возникает проблема чувства вины. И деньги не делают жизнь людей богаче. Если коммуна владеет деньгами, она может дать вам все, в чем вы нуждаетесь, она даст вам и образование, и возможность заниматься творчеством. Общество будет богатым, никто не будет чувствовать себя виноватым. Из-за того, что общество столько для вас сделало, вы захотите расплатиться с ним своими услугами, своей работой.

Если вы врач, вы будете стараться изо всех сил, если вы хирург, вы будете делать все, чтобы спасти пациента, потому что общество помогло вам стать хирургом, дало вам образование, дало вам все необходимое, заботилось о вас с самого детства.

Вот что я имею в виду, когда говорю, что дети должны принадлежать коммуне, а коммуна должна заботиться обо всех. Все, что создано людьми, не будет тайно накапливаться в руках отдельных людей, это будет общим ресурсом. Это будет ваше, это будет для вас, но оно не будет в ваших руках. Тогда у вас не будет повода для проявления амбиций, наоборот, это поможет вам стать более творческими, более щедрыми, более благодарными, тогда общество будет становиться все лучше и прекрасней. Тогда деньги перестанут быть проблемой.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества. В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь...*

Из поколения в поколение снова и снова передается одна и та же болезнь. Из самых лучших побуждений родители, учителя, всевозможные лидеры и проповедники настойчиво пропагандируют идею соперничества, сравнения, амбициозных побуждений, готовя ребенка к непримиримой борьбе, в которую ему придется включиться, чтобы выжить, а говоря проще, к жестокости и агрессии. Они знают: если не быть агрессивным, останешься позади. Ты должен самоутвердиться, приложив к этому все свои силы. Ты должен состязаться с таким рвением, как будто от этого зависит твоя жизнь. Такова структура всей нашей образовательной системы. В школе я почти всегда был лучшим учеником в классе – дело не в том, что я был очень прилежным или посещал все без исключения уроки. Просто я обнаружил, что программу, которую нам преподавали, можно освоить за два месяца, хотя мы тратили на это целый год. Поэтому я уделял учебе только последние два месяца учебного года, а остальное время делал все, что хотел.

Учителей это изумляло. А когда я возвращался домой в день выставления итоговых оценок и говорил отцу, что закончил год лучше всех в классе, он неизменно говорил: – Значит, в твоем классе одни дураки. – Странно, – отвечал я, – когда другие дети получают хорошие оценки, их родители радуются, а тебя, похоже, огорчает, что я учусь с дураками. Ты думаешь, что только поэтому у меня лучшие результаты, а иначе у меня не было бы никакого шанса. Он никогда не подбадривал меня, не говорил: «Ты молодец, ты заслужил награду». Он никогда меня не поощрял. Единственное, что он всегда говорил: – Странно, но тебе всегда удается попасть в класс к дуракам – естественно, что ты становишься лучшим. Но такое отношение – редкость. Родители используют все возможные стимулы: «Будь лучшим, и получишь вознаграждение. Будь лучшим – это принесет уважение твоим родителям, твоей семье». Вас учат, что нужно быть впереди остальных любой ценой. И рано или поздно на ребенка это оказывает действие – он старается бежать быстрее. Даже если ему придется навредить кому то, чтобы вырваться вперед, он это сделает. Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества.

В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь.

Когда я преподавал в университете, у меня был один студент… в нем было что то такое, что в день экзаменов ни один преподаватель не хотел оставаться в аудитории с ним наедине. Настоящий головорез – того и гляди кого нибудь убьет. Вот что он обычно делал: он приходил на экзамен с ножом и клал его рядом с собой на парту, чтобы все могли его видеть. Ни один профессор не решался подойти близко. Он приносил шпаргалки и всегда сдавал экзамен лучше всех. Ни один профессор не хотел находиться в аудитории, где сдавал экзамены этот студент. И ректор попросил об этом меня. – Без проблем, – ответил я. – Но никто не хочет, – удивился он. – Они ничего не понимают, – сказал я. Я пошел к одному моему другу, сикху, и попросил: – Одолжи мне твой кирпан . Кирпан – это особая разновидность меча, оружие, гораздо более опасное, чем любой другой меч: один удар – и голова долой! –

Что ты собираешься делать с этим мечом? – спросил он. – Я хочу научить одного студента, что значит быть сикхом. Он сказал: – Это хорошо. Вах гуруджи ки фатех. Вах гуруджи ка хальса. Это сикхская мантра: «Таким путем мастер побеждает. Таким путем последователи мастера побеждают». Он дал мне свой кирпан , и я пошел в экзаменационную аудиторию. Тот парень сидел за партой, а перед ним лежал его ножичек. Я подошел к нему и рядом с его ножом вонзил в парту свой кирпан . Он посмотрел на меня, а я сказал: – Выброси все шпаргалки, которые ты принес. Видишь мой кирпан ? – И я забрал его ножик. – Что вы делаете? – спросил он. – Если произнесешь еще хоть одно слово, – сказал я, – удар этого меча лишит тебя головы. – Вы, наверное, сумасшедший, – сказал он. – Я не сделал ничего плохого, а вы готовы меня убить! Я сказал:

Тут вопрос не в том, что плохо или хорошо. Вопрос в том, у кого больше нож – мой нож больше! Я имею полное право выкинуть тебя вон из этой аудитории. – И я выкинул его нож в окно. Я сказал: – Если ты не выбросишь все шпаргалки, которые принес с собой, твоя голова тоже вылетит в окно. Он отдал мне все шпаргалки, и я выкинул их в окно. Ректор наблюдал за этим из окна своего кабинета. – Что происходит? – вскричал он. – Из окон экзаменационной аудитории вылетают всякие вещи – сначала нож, потом бумаги… Он бросился в аудиторию. – У вас какие то проблемы? – Не беспокойтесь, – сказал я. – Дайте мне еще минуту… если этот парень не будет вести себя как положено, вы увидите, как из окна вылетает кое что еще. – Что именно? – спросил он. – Его

голова! – ответил я. Ректор вывел меня из аудитории и сказал:

– Я сожалею, что попросил вас дежурить в этой аудитории. Вы свободны, нельзя так себя вести! – Но другого способа научить этого идиота нет, – сказал я. – Все профессора, которых вы посылали в эту аудиторию, так испугались его ножа, что теперь никто не хочет сюда идти. Что он может сделать? Самое большее – убить вас, поэтому я принес большой нож. Но именно этому каждого из нас учит общество: ты должен быть более агрессивным, иначе потерпишь неудачу. Ты должен пробивать себе путь, потому что каждый стремится достичь того же результата. Ректор сказал мне: – Я вас освобождаю. Вы больше никогда не будете дежурить на экзаменах. –

Замечательно! – воскликнул я. – Именно этого я и хотел. Мне это не нужно, я не хочу никому причинять беспокойство. Им всем и так достанется от жизни – зачем мне привносить в нее еще больше беспокойства? Но я также не позволю, чтобы кто то беспокоил меня. Очень хорошо, что вы освободили меня от этой обязанности навсегда

Однако все наше общество основано на насилии, и вы должны проявлять больше жестокости, если у вас есть амбиции. Чтобы стать бунтарем, нужно быть неамбициозным, не склонным к соперничеству, не стремящимся к власти человеком. Каждый ребенок может стать таким бунтарем. Единственное, что нужно, – чтобы у него не отнимали его невинность. Чувство вас не обманывает: внутри вас живет бунтарь. В каждом человеке есть бунтарь. Но общество слишком сильно – оно делает вас трусливыми, заставляет хитрить. Оно не помогает вам быть самим собой. Оно не хочет, чтобы кто то был самим собой, потому что тогда повсюду будут одни бунтари. Но запомните: прежде чем стать бунтарями, вы должны выполнить некоторые условия. Я не хочу, чтобы появлялись бунтари старого типа. Мои представления о бунтарях иные – это совсем свежая идея, это новое понимание. Пока в вас не будет достаточно сострадания, не будет достаточно любви – не будет достаточно тишины в сердце, не будет глубокой внутренней медитации, приносящей вам больше света, не будет большей осознанности, вы не будете соответствовать моим условиям. Я хочу, чтобы вы были бунтарями только при этих условиях.

Тогда вы не сможете сделать ничего неправильного. Тогда все, что вы будете делать, будет правильно. Когда действуешь из любви, все правильно. Любовь – это магическая сила, которая все преображает, все делает правильным. Я хочу, чтобы бунтари были просветленными. Это возможно, потому что просветление иногда случается и бунтари есть в этом мире, так что все, что нам нужно, – это синтез, соединяющий то и другое вместе. Бунтарство и просветление; Гаутама Будда, наделенный бунтарским духом Ленина, – вот самое прекрасное явление в мире...
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества. Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот...©

Почему человек создал столько сложностей и почему он не верит в простое?
Простое не является вызовом для человеческого эго, трудное – это вызов, невозможное – прекрасный вызов. Чтобы понять, насколько раздулось ваше эго, нужно посмотреть на то, с какими трудностями вы решили бороться. Эго измеримо с вашими амбициями. Но простое не привлекает эго. Простое – это смерть эго.

И человек выбрал сложности даже там, где в сложностях нет никакой необходимости, по той причине, что так он может продолжать выращивать и вскармливать свое эго. Он продолжает становиться все более и более важным в политике, в религии, в обществе – везде.

Вся психология заточена под то, чтобы делать эго сильнее. Даже эти глупцы, психологи, делают акцент на том, что человеку нужно сильное эго. Поэтому образование запрограммировано так, чтобы методом кнута и пряника создавать в вас амбиции, заставлять вас двигаться в определенном направлении. Ваши родители с самого начала имеют слишком много надежд по отношению к вам. Они думают, что, возможно, у них родился сам Александр Великий или что их дочь – реинкарнация Клеопатры. Родители с самого вашего рождения вбивают вам в голову, что, пока вы не доказали свою состоятельность, вы ничего не ст?ите. Простого человека считают простофилей.

Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества. Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот.

Вы – бытие. Вам не нужно становиться никем другим. Вот в чем смысл простоты: когда вам легко с самим собой, вы не стремитесь стать кем то, – а подобное стремление нигде не кончается.

Нет ни одного места, где бы вы почувствовали: «Теперь мое путешествие окончено. Я достиг высочайшего пика, к которому стремился». Никто за всю историю человечества не смог этого сделать по той простой причине, что человек ходит по кругу. Поэтому кто то всегда в чем то опережает вас.

Вы можете стать президентом Америки, но будете чувствовать себя неполноценным в сравнении с Мухаммедом Али. У вас нет той животной силы. Мухаммед Али может хорошенько дать в нос Рональду Рейгану, и Рональд Рейган будет неподвижно лежать на земле. Вы можете продолжать счет: один, два, три – Рональд Рейган не поднимется, чтобы снова схлопотать. Он просто ждет, когда счет дойдет до десяти, чтобы встать и поехать в больницу. Вы можете быть премьер министром страны, но при встрече с Альбертом Эйнштейном будете чувствовать себя пигмеем – не премьер министром, а пигмеем.
Жизнь многогранна. Невозможно устремляться во все стороны и быть во всем первым. Это просто невозможно, существование так не работает.

Эго – болезнь человека. Власть имущие хотят, чтобы вы оставались больными. Они не хотят, чтобы вы были здоровыми и цельными, потому что ваше здоровье и цельность представляют опасность для их интересов. Вот почему никто не хочет быть простым, никто не хочет быть никем. И весь мой подход направлен на то, чтобы вам было легко с самими собой, чтобы вы приняли свое существо.

Становиться – это болезнь, быть – это здоровье. Но простое, цельное, здоровое, полное блаженства – вы не знаете вкуса ничего этого. Ваше общество не оставляет вам ни одного момента для себя, поэтому вы знаете лишь один путь: путь эго. Вам говорили стать Иисусом Христом. Есть такие общества, которые ставят своей целью, чтобы каждый стал богом. Этот безумный мир! Вам нужно освободиться от всего этого программирования. Если вы хотите получать удовольствие, расслабляться, ощущать покой и красоту существования, это фальшивое эго должно отпасть.

Я не хочу больше ничего у вас забирать. Я лишь хочу забрать ваше эго, которое в любом случае – всего лишь фантазия. Оно не реально, так что на самом деле я ничего у вас не забираю. И я хочу подарить вам то, чем вы являетесь. Конечно, мне не нужно дарить это вам: оно уже у вас! Вас нужно просто встряхнуть и вернуть к поразительной красоте невинности.
В этот момент вы достигаете состояния ребенка.
Вы ничем не рискуете. Но вы бежите за тенью, которую никогда не сможете догнать, забывая все те сокровища, которые принесли с собой в этот мир. Смерть покончит с вами до того, как будет удовлетворено ваше эго. Жизнь коротка, она не должна быть растрачена на такие глупые игры.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*Все человечество находится в одной и той же ситуации. В течение тысячелетий мы работали над тем, чтобы превратить Землю в большой сумасшедший дом, и, к несчастью, мы в этом преуспели.*

То же самое происходит везде, не только в Италии: люди убивают друг друга. Везде существует насилие по той простой причине, что мы, используя разные хитроумные способы, не позволяли человеческим энергиям быть творческими, а всякий раз, когда препятствуют движению творческих энергий, они становятся разрушительными. Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
Но за тысячи лет мы разрушили все возможные пути для творчества. Вместо того чтобы помогать людям быть творческими, мы учим их быть разрушительными. Воин, солдат – мы слишком сильно их уважали. На самом деле воина следует осуждать, а не уважать – он разрушает. Солдат не должен почитаться.

Нам нужны саньясины, а не солдаты. Нам нужны любящие люди, а не бойцы. Но любовь осуждается, а насилие прославляется. Что великого в Александре Великом? Одно лишь насилие. Он велик, потому что был самым насильственным человеком того времени. Он убивал почти по всему миру, известному в его время, – он убил миллионы – и тем не менее мы продолжаем называть его Александром Великим. Что великого в ваших королях, императорах и в их истории? Почему вы продолжаете их восхвалять? Они должны быть полностью забыты. Надир Шах, Чингисхан, Тамерлан – почему их нужно помнить? Почему маленьким детям нужно рассказывать все эти глупости, которые натворили люди? Потому, что мы все еще хотим, чтобы люди сражались. Политик живет насилием, нации живут насилием. Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество. Зачем эти границы? Но без этих границ политики должны исчезнуть, а они не хотят исчезать, это очевидно. У них в границы вложены огромные средства, и границы должны быть защищены. Единственный способ их защитить – убивать, и тот, кто убивает больше, и есть победитель.

То же самое в меньшем масштабе происходит и в жизни людей. Людей научили быть насильственными; если вы не насильственны, вы не преуспеете в жизни. Вы должны быть очень насильственными, только тогда вы сможете осуществить свои амбиции. Мягкий человек не может преуспеть, он неизбежно потерпит поражение, так как не умеет быть конкурентоспособным. Он не может прокладывать себе путь локтями, он не может идти по людским головам. Все политики – преступники по той простой причине, что преступление приносит доход. Нужно только быть достаточно хитрым, чтобы вас не поймали. Вот самое главное правило насильственной жизни: все средства хороши, если они приводят к цели. И, конечно, вместо того чтобы спорить – ведь спор может никогда не закончиться, – лучше выхватить меч, это решает дело немедленно. Легче сразиться с человеком и выяснить, кто прав. «Кто силен, тот и прав». Этот принцип все еще жив – принцип джунглей.

Мы называем человека цивилизованным? Его еще нужно сделать цивилизованным. Цивилизация – это только идея, которая все еще не реализована. Человек цивилизован лишь на поверхности – меньше даже, чем на глубину кожи. Просто царапните немножко, и вы увидите, как появляется животное – свирепое животное, гораздо более свирепое, чем любое из диких животных, потому что дикие животные, какими бы дикими они ни были, не производят бомбы – атомные бомбы, водородные бомбы. В сравнении с человеком и его насилием все животные остаются далеко позади.

Это было правилом и в прошлом. Будды – это исключения. Они, безусловно, единственные цивилизованные человеческие существа. Остальная масса людей, толпа, совсем не цивилизована. Такое творится не только в Италии, то же самое происходит здесь, в Индии. Великая духовная страна, очень древнее религиозное наследие, и тем не менее люди убивают. Людям это безразлично. Как раз сейчас по всей стране происходят беспорядки. И вот что поражает. В Морадабаде, где начались беспорядки, мусульмане собрались на молитву. У них был религиозный праздник Ид, и они собрались на молитву. И после этого молитвенного собрания вспыхнуло насилие. Это означает, что люди, которые пришли на молитву, принесли с собой оружие. Сразу же были убиты сто тридцать человек. Что это за лицемерие? Что это за сумасшествие? Люди, которые пришли молиться, прячут ножи, клинки, бутылки с кислотой. Они пришли подготовленными. Все, похоже, было спланировано заранее. И они пришли туда, чтобы молиться. Какая молитва возможна в такой ситуации? Слово «ислам» означает «мир» – ислам породил в мире больше насилия, чем любая другая религия, и это слово означает «мир». Христианство утверждает: «Бог есть любовь», а христиане убили миллионы людей, они сжигали людей заживо. И Бог есть любовь! Это очень бессознательное состояние дел. Люди живут бессознательно, не зная, что они делают, почему они это делают, даже не задумываясь об этом.

Людям нужно помочь быть немного более осознанными, немного более бдительными. Им нужно немного больше ясности, чтобы увидеть, что они делают. Но ясности нет, а привилегированные круги не хотят никакой ясности. Они хотят еще больше путаницы. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают политики. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают священники. Они не хотят, чтобы человек стал осознающим, они хотят, чтобы он жил настолько бессознательно, насколько это возможно. И так обстоит дело не только с простыми людьми, так обстоит дело и со всеми прочими – с так называемыми интеллектуалами, интеллигенцией, политиками, монахами. Это применимо ко всем, за исключением очень немногих людей, и эти немногие люди не могут существенно помочь.

Вот почему мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы создать огромное поле Будды, чтобы высвободить столько энергии, сколько ее высвобождается при атомном взрыве. Саньяса – это попытка собрать всех тех людей, которые готовы стать осознающими, стать разумными. И нам придется распространить этот цвет по всему миру. Это цвет весны. Человеку нужна новая жизнь, новое рождение. Все то, что ему говорили и чему его учили до сих пор, потерпело неудачу. Это было обречено на неудачу, потому что предназначалось не для создания лучшего человечества; это предназначалось для того, чтобы удерживать человека в том состоянии рабства, в каком он и пребывает.

Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество...
Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
оШо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*(часть 1).
...Ум человека стал больным, он превратился в рану. Это больше не здоровый центр — он стал болезненной язвой. Вот почему все ваше внимание сконцентрировано на нем. Возможно, вы не думали о том факте, что, когда какая-то часть тела заболевает, все наше внимание перемещается на нее. Вы начинаете осознавать свою ногу, только если она болит; если боли нет, то вы совершенно не осознаете ногу. Если на вашей руке есть рана, то вы начинаете осознавать руку; если раны нет, то вы ее совершенно не замечаете. Так или иначе, ваш ум, несомненно, стал больным, потому что двадцать четыре часа в сутки вы осознаете только его и ничего больше. Чем здоровее тело, тем меньше оно будет ощущать¬ся. Вы ощущаете только ту часть тела, которая стала нездоровой. И единственная часть тела, которую вы сейчас ощущаете, это голова. Ваше сознание движется только вокруг нее — знает только ее, признает только ее. Здесь появилась болезненная рана. Не освободив¬шись от этой раны, не освободившись от этого очень напряженного и беспокойного состояния ума, ни один человек не сможет быть счастливым.

Поэтому сегодня мы обсудим эту структуру, ум, и то, как ее изменить.* ...

*Глава 4-. Понимание* 
Первое — это то, что вы должны ясно понимать структуру ума. Если вы на десять минут сядете в уединении и честно запишете на листке бумаги все мысли, которые будут проходить через ваш ум, то вам не за¬хочется показывать этот листок даже самому лучшему своему другу, потому что вы обнаружите мысли, которые настолько безумны, что ни вы, ни кто-либо еще не мог¬ли их ожидать. Вы обнаружите настолько неуместные, бесполезные и противоречивые мысли, что подумаете, что сошли с ума. Если вы честно в течение десяти минут будете за¬писывать все, что придет вам в голову, то вас очень уди¬вит происходящее там.


Вы захотите узнать, в своем вы уме или вы сумасшедший. Вы никогда не заглядываете в свой ум даже на десять минут, чтобы узнать, что там происходит, или, может быть, вы именно потому не за¬глядываете в него, что глубоко внутри уже знаете, что там происходит. Возможно, вы боитесь. Вот почему люди боятся одиночества и двадцать четы¬ре часа в сутки ищут себе компанию - хотят встретиться с друзьями, или пойти в клуб, или что-нибудь еще. И ес¬ли они не могут никого найти, то они читают газету или слушают радио. Никто не хочет оставаться один, потому что в тот момент, когда вы остаетесь одни, вы начинаете узнавать правду о своем действительном состоянии. Когда присутствует другой человек, вы вовлечены в отношения с ним и не осознаете самого себя. Поиск другого — это не что иное, как поиск удобного повода, чтобы сбежать от самого себя. Основная причина, по¬чему вы начинаете интересоваться другими людьми, заключается в том, что вы боитесь самого себя и очень хорошо знаете: если вы полностью узнаете себя, то об¬наружите, что абсолютно безумны. Чтобы отделаться от этого ощущения, человек ищет компанию, ищет това¬рищей, ищет друга,'ищет общество, ищет толпу.

Человек боится одиночества. Он боится одиночества потому что в одиночестве он может обнарркить отраже¬ние своего действительного состояния, встретиться с от¬ражением своего собственного лица. И это может быть очень пугающе, очень жутко. Поэтому с того момента, когда он просыпается утром, и до того момента, когда он засыпает вечером, он использует самые разнообразные методы, чтобы убежать от себя и не встретиться с самим собой. Он боится, что может увидеть самого себя. Человек изобрел тысячи способов бегства от самого себя. И чем хуже становилось состояние, человеческого ума, тем больше новых изобретений он придумывал, что¬бы убежать от себя. Если мы посмотрим на последние пятьдесят лет, то обнаружим, что человек создал развле¬чений, позволяющих убежать от себя, больше, чем когда-либо в истории. Кинотеатры, радио, телевидение — все это способы убежать от себя.

Человек стал таким бес¬покойным. Каждый ищет развлечений; вы делаете самые разные вещи, чтобы на какое-то время забыть о самом себе, потому что ваша внутренняя ситуация ухудшает¬ся. Повсюду в мире одновременно с развитием цивили¬зации увеличилось потребление наркотиков. Недавно были открыты новые наркотики, которые становятся очень популярными в Европе и в Америке. Это такие наркотики, как ЛСД, мескалин, марихуана. Во всех раз¬витых городах Европы и Америки, среди всех образован¬ных людей стремление попробовать новые наркотики достигло пика. Поиск надежных средств, позволяющих человеку забыть самого себя, продолжается — без них человек окажется в большом затруднении. Что стоит за всем этим? Почему вы хотите забыть самих себя? Почему вы так стремитесь к самозабве¬нию? И не думайте, что забыть себя стараются только те люди, которые ходят в кино: люди, которые ходят в храмы, ходят туда по той же самой причине; нет никакой разницы.

Храм — это старый способ забыть себя, кино — новый способ. Если человек сидит и нараспев повторяет: «Рам, Рам», — то не думайте, что он делает что-то иное, нежели пытается забыть самого себя в пес¬нопении — точно так же, как кто-то другой пытается забыть себя, слушая песню из кинофильма. Между эти¬ми двумя людьми нет разницы. Это стремление вовлечься во что-нибудь вне самого себя — будь то «Рам», или кинофильм, или музыка, ~ по сути есть не что иное, как стремление убежать от самого себя. Вы все занимаетесь тем, что так или иначе убегае¬те от самих себя. Это говорит о том, что ваше внутрен¬нее состояние ухудшается, и вам не хватает храбрости даже посмотреть на него. Вы очень боитесь посмотреть в эту сторону.

Вы поступаете как страусы. Увидев врага, страус пря¬чет голову в песок, поскольку думает, что смотреть на врага опасно. Когда врага не видно, страусиная логика говорит: «Раз его не видно, значит, его нет. Я в безопас¬ности». Но это неправильная логика. Страуса можно простить, но человека — нет. Вещь не перестает суще¬ствовать просто потому, что ее не видно. Если вещь вид¬на, то с ней можно что-то сделать, но если она не видна, то нет никакой возможности что-либо сделать.Вы хотите забыть то состояние, которое существует внутри, вы не хотите его видеть. Вероятно, ваш ум мож¬но убедить в том, что чего-то, чего не видно, там нет, но это не означает, что оно исчезло. Невидимое — не зна-чит несуществующее. Если бы что-то было видно, то вы могли бы это изменить, но, поскольку этого не видно, изменение невозможно. Оно будет продолжать расти внутри подобно ране, подобно язве, которую вы спря¬тали и на которую не хотите смотреть...Ошо

----------


## Morpho

Обсудим тему.... хех )
Неактуально уже, уважаемый. Это уже не ОШО, а ШОУ

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Неактуально уже, уважаемый.


 Как раза актуально, как никогда, многоуважаемый..

*(часть 2) Ум стал раной... Если когда-нибудь будет изобретен аппарат, с помощью которого мы сможем посмотреть, что происходит внутри каждого человека, то, вероятно, все немедленно совершат самоубийство. Никто не по¬зволит, чтобы кто-нибудь еще увидел, что происходит внутри него*. Рано или поздно это станет возможно, Прямо сейчас мы можем быть благодарны за то, что в наших головах нет окошек, через которые мы могли бы заглядывать друг другу в умы и видеть, что там про¬исходит. То, что люди скрывают внутри, и то, о чем они гово¬рят снаружи, очень различается. То, что вы видите на их лицах снаружи, полностью отличается от того, что про¬исходит у них внутри. Возможно, снаружи они говорят о любви, но внутри они полны ненависти. Они могут сказать кому-нибудь: «Доброе утро. Я рад тебя видеть. Я счастлив, что встретил тебя этим утром», — но внутри они говорят: «Почему первое, на что я должен смотреть сегодня утром, это физиономия этого дурака?» Если бы существовали окошки, чтобы смотреть внутрь людских голов, то мы бы испытывали большие трудности, жизнь стала бы действительно сложной.

Мы могли бы говорить с кем-нибудь по-дружески, думая при этом: «Когда же этот человек помрет?» На поверх¬ности находится одно, а внутри — что-то другое, и мы не смеем посмотреть вовнутрь, взглянуть вовнутрь и увидеть. То, что человек говорит во сне, более подлинно, чем то, что он говорит, когда бодрствует, потому что это больше идет изнутри. То, каким вы себя видите в сво¬их снах, более реально, чем то, каким вы являетесь на рыночной площади и в толпе.

 Лицо в толпе загрими¬ровано и искусственно, глубоко внутри вы совершенно другой человек. Вы можете ухитряться скрывать вещи, прилепляя снаружи какие-нибудь хорошие мысли, но внутри горит пожар мыслей- На поверхности вы можете казаться абсолютно спокойным и здоровым, но внутри все нездорово и нарушено. На поверхности может ка¬заться, что вы улыбаетесь, но возможно, что эта улыбка лишь прикрывает океан слез. На самом деле весьма ве¬роятно, что вы натренировались в улыбках именно для того, чтобы скрывать слезы внутри. Обычно люди по¬ступают именно так.

 Кто-то однажды спросил Ницше: — Вы всегда смеетесь. Вы такой радостный. Вы дей¬ствительно так себя чувствуете? Ницше ответил: — Раз уж вы спросили, я скажу вам правду. Я смеюсь для того, чтобы не заплакать. Прежде, чем начнется мой плач, я подавляю его смехом Я останавливаю его внутри себя. Мой смех может убедить других, что я счастлив. Я настолько печален, что чувствую облегчение, только когда смеюсь. Иногда я могу себя утешить. Никто не видел Будду смеющимся, никто не видел Махавиру смеющимся, никто не видел Христа смею¬щимся. Должна быть причина. Возможно, им нет нуж¬ды смеяться, потому что внутри нет слез, и их не нужно скрывать. Возможно, внутри не осталось печали, кото-рую нужно скрывать за улыбкой. Все то, что было нару¬шено внутри, исчезло, так что теперь нет необходимости прикреплять снаружи цветы смеха. Тому, чье тело плохо пахнет, нужно брызгать на него духами. Тому, чье тело безобразно, нужно прилагать уси¬лия, чтобы выглядеть красивым.

Тому, кто внутри печа¬лен, приходится учиться смеяться, а тому, кто внутри полон слез, снаружи приходится постоянно улыбаться. Тот, кто внутри полон колючек, должен снаружи укра¬сить себя цветами.Человек абсолютно не таков, каким кажется, он — полная противоположность. Внутри него — что-то одно, а снаружи — нечто другое. И хорошо, если другие об-манываются тем, что вы прикрепили снаружи, но про¬блема заключается в том, что вы и сами этим обманыва¬етесь. Если бы только другие были обмануты внешним видом, все было бы в порядке, — это не очень удиви¬тельно, поскольку люди обычно видят только то, что снаружи. Но вы и сами обмануты, так как думаете, что вы действительно есть тот образ, который видят дру¬гие. Вы смотрите на себя глазами других, вы никогда не видите себя непосредственно такими, какие вы есть, подлинными.

Образ, сформированный в глазах других людей, об¬манывает вас самих, и вы начинаете бояться смотреть вовнутрь. Вы хотите видеть тот образ, который видят в вас люди, но не вашу реальность. Что говорят люди? Вам очень интересно знать, что о вас говорят. За этим лю¬бопытством кроется только одно: вы думаете, что смо¬жете узнать себя благодаря образу, сформированному в глазах других людей. Это поистине удивительно! Даже для того, чтобы узнать себя, вам приходится смотреть в глаза другого человека,Люди боятся, что другие скажут о них что-то плохое. Они счастливы, когда люди говорят о них хорошее, по¬скольку их знание самих себя зависит от мнения других.

Они не обладают непосредственным знанием самих себя, у них нет прямого переживания самих себя. Это переживание может случиться, но не случается, потому что вы стараетесь убежать от него.Первое, что необходимо при встрече с умом, - не беспокоиться о том, что говорят другие или каким вы кажетесь другим; вместо этого вы должны напрямую встретиться с тем, что вы есть по существу. В уедине¬нии вы должны полностью открыть свой ум и увидеть, что там находится. Это требует храбрости. Это требует огромной храбрости — решиться войти в ад, скрытый внутри вас. Это требует большой храбрости — увидеть себя в своей наготе. Нужна большая храбрость...
ОшО

----------


## jozh

> Если когда-нибудь будет изобретен аппарат, с помощью которого мы сможем посмотреть, что происходит внутри каждого человека, то, вероятно, все немедленно совершат самоубийство.


 Да во всех примерно одно и то же происходит с небольшими нюансами. Тоже мне - повод для самоубийства!)
Наоборот - такой аппарат дал бы возможность посмотреть на человечество обобщённо и ощутить собственную причастность ко всем видам девиаций.
Но и это всего лишь этап. Как и увлечение Ошо.)

----------

